#ubuntu-it 2011-07-18
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<nippon> salve  a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto perchè non riesco più ad accendere il pc
<nippon> per favore aiutatemi
<nippon> ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 10.04 Lucid Lynx al 10.10
<nippon> il dopo che ha finito: l'aggiornamento, l'installazione dei pacchetti, la pulizia e partito il riavvio ma mi è apparsa una schermata nera con la scritta...
<nippon> ERROR: THE SYMBOL " grub_xputs" not found
<nippon> ed il terminale: grub rescue>_
<nippon> non posso più far partire Linux, qualche suggerimento. Aiutatemi per favore, ho dei file molto importanti nel mio pc e so che con il vostro aiuto potrei risolvere il problema
<enzotib> nippon: io proverei a partire con un livecd e fare il ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nippon> mettendo il cdlive come faccio a far partire il grub
<enzotib> nippon: ma hai letto la guida?
<nippon> devo seguire questa proceura? Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> nippon: sì, quello intendevo
<nippon> anche se il cdlive ha la versione 10.04 va bene lo stesso?
<enzotib> nippon: probabilmente sì, una prova non fa male
<nippon> ok adesso provo speriamo bene. Grazie
<nippon> scusate, per capire su quale partizione è installato ubuntu c'è un comando oppure....?
<nippon> tramite terminale?
<nippon> potresti aiutarmi per favore?
<enzotib> nippon: sei da livecd?
<nippon> no ancora no
<nippon> devo iniziare
<enzotib> e allora parti da livecd e collegati qua
<nippon> ok
<nippon> ho inserito il cd live e mi è apparso un messaggio: Busybox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<nippon> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<nippon> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<enzotib> nippon: è partito da cd? oppure ha fatto boot dal disco?
<nippon> Can not mount dev//loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<enzotib> nippon: l'errore sembra un cd danneggiato
<nippon> ed il terminale con scritto: (initramfs) _
<nippon> ho fatto il boot con il cdlive
<enzotib> nippon: hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<nippon> si
<enzotib> quindi se è un CD danneggiato, devi usarne un altro
<nippon> il cdlive è partito, ho visto la scritta Linux che caricava e poi è apparso tutta quella scritta
<enzotib> nippon: allora non vuoi capire, è rotto!
<nippon> non penso che sia danneggiato perchè l'installazione è stata fatta da questo cd
<enzotib> ok, allora continua da solo
<nippon> ok
<nippon> allora conviene scaricare una versione e rifare il cdlive
<loris> buongiorno...
<enzotib> nippon: oppure una liveusb, che è più agevole
<nippon> deov fare una liveusb, come devo farla? scusa ma non so come si fa
<enzotib> nippon: che computer funzionante hai a disposizione, con che sistema operativo?
<nippon> questo con windows Xp
<enzotib> ok, aspetta un attimo
<nippon> grazie
<enzotib> nippon: scarica su windows questo programma: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<enzotib> nippon: quello ti permetterà di creare la liveusb da windows, da un file ISO già disponibile, oppure te lo fa scaricare lui, lo scegli da una lista
<loris> buongiorno a tutti... ho un problema .. non si avvia ubuntu e non capisco perkeà... non sono molto pratico... qualkuno puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> loris: comincia con il non usare le K, per favore, e poi spiega bene cosa succede, se vedi messaggi di errore e in quale fase
<loris> scusa...
<loris> premetto di non essere molto pratico...
<loris> ho installato ubuntu.. e non si avia danto un errore kernel panic no sync uvf ecc....
<loris> ed altri...
<nippon> mi dice: select a Linux Distribution ffrom the dropdown to put in your usb, quale devo scegliere?
<enzotib> loris: altra regola, cerca di scrivere tutto in un messaggio, non in cento messaggi di poche parole
<loris> ho cercato su internet e mi sembra di aver capito che devo mettere il mio hd come partizione di roots...
<enzotib> nippon: quale vuoi installare?
<loris> scusate sono nuovo....
<nippon> l'ultima con il quale ho avuto il problema è stata 10.10, scelgo questa
<enzotib> nippon: ok
<PICO> buongiorno a tutti da Pico ... acer one con Linpus Linux Lite ....
<nippon> ok: Ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> PICO:
<PICO> vorrei cambiare SO ... penso a Xubuntu già scaricato su USB ...
<nippon> devo nominare il file posso mettere qualsiasi nome
<nippon> ok?
<loris> cmq.. sto cercando via internet in tutti i modi ma non riesco a trovare soluzione.....
<enzotib> nippon: con estensione iso
<nippon> ok
<enzotib> loris: non si è ancora capito qual è il problema
<PICO> come procedere grazie ?
<enzotib> !installazione | PICO
<ubot-it> PICO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<loris> il problema è che ubuntu 10.10 non si avvia dandomi un errore kernel...eppure il live funziona...
<PICO> adesso vedo il link ... grazie
<enzotib> loris: avrai fatto qualche cavolata durante l'installazione, riprova leggendo prima per bene la documentazione
<loris> ho provato 4 volte con 4 cd diversi e 3 hd diversi....
<nippon> devo selezionare: show all drivers?
<enzotib> nippon: no
<nippon> step 4: set a persistent file for storing change. cosa devo mettere?
<nippon> 0Mb?
<enzotib> nippon: è indifferente, se pensi di usare la penna solo per fare l'installazione, la persistenza non serve
<nippon> allora va bene 0Mb. Vado con create
<PICO> quale SO e vers mi consigliate per acer one ZG5 ... grazie
<nippon> ok fatto!!
<nippon> sulla chiave vedo solo dei faile .txt
<nippon> è normale?
<PICO> acer one zg5 primo modello di acer ... 512 mb 8 gb ssd e cpu n270 1,6 ghz
<nippon> cosa devo fare adesso?
<nippon> enzotib, scusami ma adesso...?
<enzotib> nippon: no, non è normale
<nippon> ok, allora riprovo
<enzotib> nippon: comunque, prova ad avviare dalla chiave
<nippon> anche se i file che vedo sono solo di testo?
<enzotib> nippon: una prova non fa male
<nippon> ok
<nippon> ERROR: No configuration file founbd
<enzotib> nippon: prova a rifare allora
<LORIS> buongiorno a tutti son tornato,spero che qualcuno possa risolvere il mio problema... ubuntu non si avvia dandomi un errore kernel panic no sync uvf...ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato soluzione... non sono esperto di ubuntu...qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<nippon> ok
<nippon> mi apare una finestra 7-Zip ed il messaggio can not find archive
<nippon> aiutoo, manteniamo la calma, scusami per questi problemi, spero di non scocciarti
<nippon> c'è un altro modo oltre alla chiave per fare il ripristino?
<enzotib> nippon: ma com'è possibile che non si riesca a creare una normalissima pendrive per una live?
<Pico> Ciao a tutti ... sto scaricando ubuntu 10.04 pensate che vada bene su Acer One netbook con Linpus linux lite ? grazie ...
<nippon> mi dispiace
<Pico> acer oNE ZG5 PRIMO MODELLO .... 512 mb 8 gb ssd cpu n270 1,6 ghz ...
<enzotib> Pico: 8GB sono un po' pochi come disco, e anche 512MB come memoria, ma dovrebbe funzionare
<nippon> come posso fare?
<Pico> problemi di periferiche e driver ??? se istallo da pendrive mi cancella Linpus ?
<Pico> forse Xubuntu può andare meglio perchè più leggero ? cè in italiano ? grazie ...
<nippon> aiuto
<nippon> enzotib, possiamo provare a fare un cdlive?
<enzotib> Pico: c'è in italiano, e se installi un sistema, data la ristrettezza di spazio, credo sia difficile mantenere il precedente sistema
<enzotib> Pico: potresti fare una immagine del disco, prima di installare, così se qualcosa non va puoi ripristinarla
<enzotib> nippon: se hai un cd, certo che puoi farlo
<enzotib> nippon: basta che scarichi l'immagine e la masterizzi come immagine sul cd (non come file)
<nippon> che versione scarico?
<nippon> va bene la 11.04 ultima versione 32bit?
<nippon> enzotib, va bene la 11.04 ultima versione 32bit?
<enzotib> nippon: certo che va bene
<nippon> grazie
<enzotib> nippon: il sistema installato è a 32 bit?
<nippon> penso di si
<enzotib> ok
<nippon> dopo che masterizzo il cd, posso disturbarti ancora?
<enzotib> nippon: finché sono qui
<Pico> le versioni scaricate *.iso e messe su chiavetta sono live ? possono essere provate prima di essere istallate ? grazie ... come si fà ?
<nippon> grazie
<remix_tj> Pico: devi usare un tool per rendere avviabile la chiavetta, si chiama netbootin
<remix_tj> sorry unetbootinù
<remix_tj> unetbootin
<Pico> bene ... adesso vedo unetbootin ... grazie
<fenixxx_86> buongiorno ... ho un problema ... ho un joybook s 53 ... con windows xp ... voglio cambiare in windows 7 e ubuntu ... l'unico problema è che mi si è fottuto il lettore cd ... quindi per quanto riguarda ubuntu ho fatto una chiavetta bootabile ... e per quanto riguarda windows 7 ... lo stesso ... in giro per i forum ho visto che per non dare problemi al grub e meglio installare windows per prima ... l'unico problema è che la 
<fenixxx_86_> buongiorno ... ho un problema ... ho un joybook s 53 ... con windows xp ... voglio cambiare in windows 7 e ubuntu ... l'unico problema è che mi si è fottuto il lettore cd ... quindi per quanto riguarda ubuntu ho fatto una chiavetta bootabile ... e per quanto riguarda windows 7 ... lo stesso ... in giro per i forum ho visto che per non dare problemi al grub e meglio installare windows per prima ... l'unico problema è che la
<remix_tj> fenixxx_86_: usa un lettore cd usb
<fenixxx_86_> remix_tj: guarda ... un pochino ci avevo pensato ... ma non mi va di andare a comprarlo ... per un installazione ... in quanto in seguito non mi servira' mai piu ... e ti dico di piu l'ho chiesto a 120 persone ma nessuno ce l'ha ...
<remix_tj> beh, non so se windows si puo' installare da una chiavetta bootable e comunque questo non e' il posto in cui chiederlo. Per ubuntu ovviamente vale quello che hai detto tu, va installato dopo windows
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: windows7 ha un programma per portare il dvd su usb, cerca. é ufficiale.
<fenixxx_86_> si il problema
<fenixxx_86_> è che io ho windows xp ... vaglio formattare tutto tutto e mettere 7 ... e poi ubuntu ...
<N3mes1s> eh
<joiner> buongiorno,io possiedo un pc 600 mhz 256 ram; riesco a far girare ubuntu? grazie
<N3mes1s> ubuntu si, un DE non credo
<joiner> scusa la mia ignoranza cosè un DE?
<nippon> enzotib, eccomi. puoi aiutarmi per favore?
<enzotib> nippon: dimmi
<nippon> avevi ragione, il cd era guasto
<enzotib> ecco
<nippon> adesso ho masterizzato l'ultima versione 11
<N3mes1s> joiner: Desktop Environment(gnome/kde)
<nippon> ho inserito il cd ed partito, mi trovo sulla schermata con la finestra di welcome e selezione lingua
<nippon> cosa devo fare? selezionare la lingua e fare prova?
<joiner> ho capito quindi che versione dovrei installare
<N3mes1s> joiner: tutte. basta che poi non ti installi gnome o quant'altro ma qualcosa di più leggere, fluxbox oppure altro
<enzotib> nippon: sì
<remix_tj> joiner: prova xubuntu, potrebbe andare. Un po' lento, pero' magari si
<fenixxx_86_> ma se installo prima kubuntu ... poi con il grub ...
<fenixxx_86_> riuscirei a fre l'accesso da usb ???
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: significa?
<nippon> ok fatto, adesso sono su linux con la versione di prova
<enzotib> nippon: apri un terminale
<fenixxx_86_> allora io installo per primo kubu ... e poi dopo aver installato kubu ... installo windows 7 ... in quanto magari il grub mi permette di fare l'accesso da usb ... quello che non risco a fare ora ...
<enzotib> nippon: ed esegui il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> nippon: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: non c'entra grub, ma devi fare il boot da bios per far partire l'install di windows 7
<joiner> ok proverò xubuntu GRAZIE A TUTTI, ecco perchè si piantava sempre a fine installazione
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: dopo però ti si scazzerà l'mbr, installando quello di windows7
<fenixxx_86_> ???
<nippon> come lo apro il terminale? scusa ma per me questa versione è nuova
<fenixxx_86_> ti speigo nippon
<fenixxx_86_> scusa N3mes1s
<fenixxx_86_> io ho xp ... voglio formattare ... per mettere 7 e ubu ...
<N3mes1s> e fin qui ci siamo
<fenixxx_86_> N3mes1s: mi si è fottuto il let cd quidni ho fatto 2 chiavette boottabili ... con universal usb installer una con 7 l'altra con kubu ...
<enzotib> nippon: Ctr-Alt-T
<nippon> ok
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: sicuro che va windows7 con universal usb installer?
<fenixxx_86_> il problema che ora ... avendo xp ... non riesco ad impostare il boot da usb ... ank se piu di una volta sono entrato nel bios e l'ho impostato ma parte sempre da hd ...
<nippon> poi eseguo il comando sudo fdisk -1?
<fenixxx_86_> sisi ... c'e' ank l'opzione windows 7 ...
<enzotib> nippon: si -elle, non -uni
<enzotib> uno*
<nippon> ok, fatto
<nippon> adesso?
<fenixxx_86_> N3mes1s: mi sono spiegato ??? cioe' ... fin che c'era il cd tutto ok ... ora è un intero gorno ( quasi tutto ieri c_a_z_z_o )
<enzotib> nippon: copia su pastbein
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: e forse non è supportato il boot da usb?
<enzotib> !pstebin | nippon leggi le istruzioni del bot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pstebin'
<fenixxx_86_> che paerdo tempo su sto boot ... e mi serve kubu o ubu ... ma nsomma mi serno
<nippon> cosè pastbein?
<fenixxx_86_> eh vabbe ma se l'usb c'e' ... come faccio a farlo supportare ??? eppure dovrebbe essere subpportato -.-" ... quale magnifico pc ... non supporta boot da usb ... dai ...
<enzotib> nippon: e leggi
<fenixxx_86_> N3mes1s: magnifico era un eufemismo ...
<enzotib> !pastebin | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fenixxx_86_> :-D
<fenixxx_86_> N3mes1s: mi consigli meglio ubu o kubu ???
<nippon> ho capito
<nippon> ma sto chattando con il portatile, e linux è sul desktop
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86_: se ti piace unity/gnome ubuntu, kde->kubuntu
<nippon> se no mi collego con il desktop con il nome Nippon1
<enzotib> nippon: e allora collegati dal desktop
<nippon1> eccomi enzotib, questo è con il desktop
<enzotib> ok
<nippon1> vado su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nippon1> fatto!!
<nippon1> cosa bisogna fare?
<enzotib> nippon1: se leggi le istruzioni forse riesci a farlo
<enzotib> !pastebin | nippon1
<ubot-it> nippon1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nippon1> da quell che si vede linux è installato su sda1, scusa ma non capisco pastebin
<enzotib> nippon1: e sforzati, devi fare copia e incolla di quello che ti ha restituito il comando su quel sito, mettere il tuo nick (scelto a piacere) e premere un bottone, poi vedrai che l'indirizzo della pagina cambia, lo copi e lo metti qui
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646386/
<nippon1> scusa, ma sono un pò cocciuto
<enzotib> nippon1: ok, è su sda1
<enzotib> nippon1: questo comando una sola volta: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nippon1> fatto
<nippon1> poi?
<enzotib> nippon1: poi, sempre una sola volta: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<nippon1> ok
<nippon1> fatto
<enzotib> nippon1: poi, sempre una sola volta: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<esulu> we
<nippon1> hai saltato il comando sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc?
<enzotib> nippon1: lo stavo dicendo adesso
<enzotib> nippon1: l'ordine dei tre non è importante
<nippon1> ok
<nippon1> fatto
<enzotib> nippon1: poi sudo chroot /mnt
<enzotib> nippon1: vedrai che cambia il prompt da qualcosa tipo nippon:$ a root:#
<nippon1> fatto
<nippon1> root@ubuntu:/#
<enzotib> nippon1: ora: update-grub
<enzotib> nippon1: metti l'output su pastebin
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646393/
<enzotib> nippon1: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> nippon1: metti sempre su pastebin
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646395/
<enzotib> nippon1: non hai nessun windows?
<nippon1> una volta ho solo installato la virtual machine di windows
<enzotib> nippon1: no, le vm non contano
<enzotib> (per grub)
<nippon1> no, nessun windows
<enzotib> nippon1: ok, ora: grub-install /dev/sda
<enzotib> nippon1: se non dà errori, come credo, riavvia senza CD
<nippon1> ok, riavvio
<nippon1> no error
<nippon> ok, ben fatto!! il SO si è avviato ma mi è apparsa una finestra in inglese (perchè è cambiata la lingua) dove mi dice che è possibile cambiare i nomi dei vecchi file nella nuova lingua, devo cambiare o è meglio lascialri nella vecchia lingua originale (italiano)?
<massimo18> nippon: i nomi dei file?
<enzotib> nippon: lascia in italiano
<enzotib> nippon: c'è qualcosa da correggere ancora
<nippon> folder
<nippon> ok, clicco su keep old name
<enzotib> massimo18: sono le dir nella home, tipo Scrivania ~ Desktop
<enzotib> massimo18: quando cambi lingua ti cambia i nomi delle dir
<massimo18> a ok
<massimo18> :)
<nippon> allora posso cliccare su Keep Old Names?
<enzotib> nippon: sì
<nippon> fatto
<enzotib> nippon: dai il comando: locale
<enzotib> e metti su pastebin
<nippon> comeè il comando locale?
<enzotib> nippon: lo scrivi proprio così: "locale"
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646403/
<enzotib> nippon1: ora: locale -a
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> scuate un info
<Marcofe> conoscete graphviz?
<Marcofe> se si come posso lanciarlo?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Marcofe
<ubot-it> Marcofe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marcofe> ahuauahu
<Marcofe> grande ubot-it  :D
<massimo18> ?
<nippon1> io ho un'alatra user quello di mia mogli che è giapponese
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646405/
<enzotib> nippon1: cat ~/.dmr
<enzotib> nippon1: cat ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> nippon1: il secondo è corretto
<nippon1> allora il primo non devo copiarlo?
<nippon1> solo il secondo comando?
<nippon1> in attesa di conferma
<enzotib> nippon1: sì
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646414/
<enzotib> nippon1: cat /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> nippon1: scusa, ma dobbiamo controllare diverse cose
<nippon1> scusa mi tu, per il tempo che ti sto facendo perdere
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646416/
<nippon1> ho un altro problema sull' account di mia moglie, quando iconizzo con firefox le finestre spariscono
<enzotib> nippon1: ora cat ~/.profile
<enzotib> nippon1: quello dopo, semmai
<nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646418/
<enzotib> nippon1: ok, fammi pensare un attimo cosa modificare
<enzotib> nippon1: gedit ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> nippon1: modifica la riga seguente: Language=it_IT
<enzotib> in modo che diventi Language=it_IT.UTF-8
<nippon1> poi save e chiudeo?
<enzotib> sì
<nippon1> ok
<enzotib> poi: gksu gedit /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> elimina la seconda riga, quella con LANGUAGE
<nippon1> fatto
<enzotib> nippon1: poi: gedit ~/.profile
<enzotib> elimina la penultima riga, quella con LANGUAGE
<nippon1> fatto
<enzotib> nippon1: riapriamo ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> nippon1: gedit ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> e aggiungi la riga Layout=it
<nippon1> devo copiare il comando: riapriamo....
<enzotib> nippon1: il comando è: gedit ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> quello che devi fare una volta aperto è aggiungere una riga fatta così: Layout=it
<nippon1> fatto
<enzotib> nippon1: ora fai logout e di nuovo login, sta attento quando clicchi sul tuo utente, e prima di mettere la password, che lingua è impostata nel menu in basso verso destra
<enzotib> nippon1: se è il caso modifica per mettere italiano
<nippon1> devo scrivere logout sul terminale?
<enzotib> nippon1: no, devi terminare la sessione, nel modo normale, da menu, l'avrai fatto qualche volta
<enzotib> nippon1: e leggi bene quello che ti ho scritto prima
<nippon1> devo andare sull' immagine con i due account?
<enzotib> nippon1: menu di sistema in alto a destra e scegli "Termina sessione"
<nippon1> devo cliccare su log out Davide?
<enzotib> nippon1: sì
<enzotib> nippon1: veloce che devo andar via
<enzotib> -.-'
<nippon1_> fatto!!1 non ho visto nessuna lingua selezionabile ma ho visto che adesso è in italiano, pensi che sia tutto a posto?
<nippon1_> abbiamo finito?
<enzotib> nippon1_: sì
<nippon1_> non so veramente come ringraziarti
<enzotib> nippon1_: per l'altra cosa di firefox, se ne parla un altro giorno, oppure stasera, almeno per quanto riguarda me, sto andando via
<nippon1_> ok, ci mancherebbe
<enzotib> ciao
<nippon1_> ti ringrazio molto e scusa per il tempo che ti ho fatto perdere
<nippon1_> ciao e ancora grazie
<nippon1_> a stasera :-)
<bobbybong> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<ozstriker> join ‍ntu.it
<ozstriker> sera
<enzotib> ozstriker: non spammare, sei avvertito
<ozstriker> spammare cosa
<enzotib> ozstriker: indirizzi di siti
<ozstriker> se ancora non ho scritto nulla
<enzotib> 16:05 < ozstriker> join ‍ntu.it
<enzotib> questo cos'è?
<ozstriker> stavo facendo il join su questo canale
<enzotib> beh, sta attento a quello che scrivi
<ozstriker> e non mi ero accorto che era gia aperto
<ozstriker> o accidenti mi che una disattenzione puo capitare a chiunque
<enzotib> d'accordo
<ozstriker> :)
<ozstriker> piuttosto qualcuno che mi aiuta con un problema di grafica?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<loris_> buon pomeriggio a tutti... ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10.. qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | loris_
<ubot-it> loris_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fenixxx_86> filo1234: buonasera ... ci sei ???
<fenixxx_86> :-D
<loris_> scusa son nuovo e non so bene.. non si avvia ubuntu.. da un errore kernel panic no sync uvf... ma non ne capisco molto bene e le notizie che ho trovato sono per me indecifrabili..
<fenixxx_86> ho 2 chiavette boottabili ... una con winz ... l'altra con kubu ... le riconscono 4 pc diversi ... il mio su cui devo installare ovviamente no ... come posso fare ??? il problema sostanziale è che mi si è rotto il lettore cd ... e non ho instenzione di comprare un lettore cd usb ... per un installazione ... ho provato in tutti i modi a modificare il bios ma nullaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fenixxx_86> filo1234: ho 2 chiavette boottabili ... una con winz ... l'altra con kubu ... le riconscono 4 pc diversi ... il mio su cui devo installare ovviamente no ... come posso fare ??? il problema sostanziale è che mi si è rotto il lettore cd ... e non ho instenzione di comprare un lettore cd usb ... per un installazione ... ho provato in tutti i modi a modificare il bios ma nullaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fenixxx_86> N3mes1s: hai qualche novita' per me ???
<Guest20283> « /nick Dvd25 »
<Dvd25> buongiorno
<Dvd25> avrei un problemino c'è qualcuno?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Dvd25
<ubot-it> Dvd25: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dvd25> mi si è bloccata l'installazione di ubunutu (credo perchè non riesce a collegarsi a internet) quindi non saprei come muovermi
<ozstriker> ho problemi con xorg qualcuno che mi da qualche dritta?
<Steeler> ciao, sono da win, l'hdd mi è morto di nuovo :(
<nippon> ciao enzotib, tutto bene?
<nippon> posso disturbarti ancora?
<nippon> salve a tutti
<nippon> ho un problema su un account, purtroppo quando iconizzo firefox la finestra sparisce e non so caosa fare, qualcuno può per favore aiutarmi. Grazie
<nippon> qualche suggerimento?
<bobbybong> nippon, rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<nippon> ok
<nippon> niente
<nippon> sempre lo stesso problema
<bobbybong> nippon, installa chromium :)
<nippon> cos'è un altro browser?
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> google chrome per linux
<nippon> preferisco sistemare mozilla
<nippon> hai qualche altro suggerimento?
<bobbybong> chromium funziona bene e non si pianta
<nippon> fino a qualche giorno fa ha sempre funzionato, ma dopo un aggiornamento succede questo problema
<nippon> se per favore qualcuno può aiutarmi a sistemare il problema ne sarei molto grato
<steelerlive> ciao sono da live, ubuntu non mi parte più, mi da initrams, l'hdd è nuovo, ora da live non mi monta l'hdd, ubuntu non me lo istalla da cd, mi date una mano ?
<bobbybong> reistalla firefox che ti devo dire
<nippon> inoltre ho due account, su uno funziona in italiano e sull'altro in inglese. Come posso fare a settarlo in italiano?
<nippon> il problema è che qualsiasi finestra che voglio iconizzare sparisce
<bobbybong> nippon, non uso gnome da un po' ma se vai sul pannello e fai aggiungi cerchi l'indicatore di finestre e lo aggiungi
<bobbybong> torna tutto come prima
<Matt_91> steelerlive: sei quello che conosco io?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: si
<steelerlive> Matt_91: sono da live, non mi parte più ubuntu.
<nippon> cnon vedo nessun indicatore di finestre
<nippon> questo account è un pò incasinato,
<Matt_91> steelerlive: -.-" di nuovo? che hai combinato? (da solo non si incasina solitamente) se fai il mount cosa ti dice?
<Matt_91> nippon: ma stai usando unity?
<nippon> la lingua è in inglese e vorrei metterla in italiano
<bobbybong> nippon, cerca qualcosa che indichi le attività o qualcosa del genere
<nippon> cos'è unity?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: mi da errore, è gia la seconda volta, mi era morto l'hdd, ed ora me lo fa anche con l'hdd nuovo formattato da pochi giorni !
<Matt_91> nippon: che versione di unbintu utilizzi? la 11.04?
<nippon> c'è elenco finestre
<Matt_91> steelerlive: ma quando lo monti che errore ti da?
<nippon> si la 11.04
<Matt_91> nippon: quando fai il login selezioni "ubuntu" o "ubuntu classico"?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: errore, ora leggi qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646638/
<Matt_91> steelerlive: sicuro che quella partizione non sia già montata?
<nippon> oggi è stato fatto un aggiornamento da 10.10 a 11.04
<steelerlive> Matt_91: <steelerlive> ciao sono da live, ubuntu non mi parte più, mi da initrams, l'hdd è nuovo, ora da live non mi monta l'hdd, ubuntu non me lo istalla da cd, mi date una mano ?
<Matt_91> steelerlive: aaa ma devi installarlo ubuntu?
<nippon> ho avuto dei problemi e graze all'aiuto di qualcuno della chat (enzotib) ho risolto dei problemi con il mio account
<nippon> nell'altro account la lingua da italiano è passato in inglese
<steelerlive> Matt_91: no è istallato, ma non parte più, natty mi si bloccava in continuazione ma poi si riprendeva da se, ma ora non parte proprio più e mi da il solito initrams.
<Matt_91> nippon: quidi l'interfacci la hai uguale a prima solo che non vedi le finestra minimizzate ho capito bene?
<nippon> adesso se vado su gestore aggiornamento mi dice che è disponibile il rilascio 11.04
<nippon> ma se guardo su informazioni su ubuntu vedo che sto usando Ubuntu 11.o4
<Matt_91> steelerlive:  ma se ora sei su la live e provando a montarlo ti dice che è occupato, io ti domando, sicuro di non averlo già montato da qualche parte?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: dice che è occupato.
<Matt_91> nippon: allora non è completato. digli di aggiornare così finisce
<steelerlive> Matt_91: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<bobbybong> nippon, lsb_release -a
<nippon> prima 10.04 c'era anche il problema dell' iconizzazione finestre, poi sono passato alla 11.04 ed nell'account y la lingua è passata in inglese
<nippon> nell'account y è quello che usa mia moglie che c'è installata anche la lingua giapponese
<Matt_91> steelerlive: secondo me in sda1 c'è lo swap che sta utilizzando la live. dai questo e pasebinna: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> nippon: digli di aggiornare che secondo me si è interrotto a metà l'avanzamento
<steelerlive> Matt_91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646642/
<nippon> perchè mi dice di passare alla 11.04 se poi clicco about Ubuntu mi dice che sto usando Ubuntu 11.04?
<Matt_91> steelerlive e pastebina se dice qualcosa: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Matt_91> nippon fai uno screenshot e metti su imagebin
<Matt_91> !imagebin | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<steelerlive> Matt_91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646645/
<Matt_91> steelerlive: apri gparted e vedi con quello
<steelerlive> Matt_91: l'ha aperto, cosa devo fare ?
<Matt_91> steelerlive: guarda se te lo monta-smonta lui
<steelerlive> Matt_91: se clicco con il tasto dx, mi da solo li tasto unmount, mount non lo vedo proprio
<Matt_91> steelerlive: allora prova a smontarlo con gparted
<Matt_91> che dice?
<jessy90> ciao
<steelerlive> Matt_91: niente, non vedo nessun tasto monta - mount
<Matt_91> steelerlive: umount fai cosa dice gparted?
<jessy90> ubuntu 11.04 mi appare nella videata l'immagine chiusa come faccio ad eliminarla ?? ho provato sia ubuntu, che classico ma senza risultato
<steelerlive> Matt_91: unmount non è abilitato, perchè lo stato dell'hdd ora è unmount.
<nippon1_> devo fare un imagebin=
<Matt_91> steelerlive: prova a montarlo ora da nautilus
<steelerlive> Matt_91: non mi fido, lo vorrei fare da terminale con mount -t dev/sda1
<Matt_91> steelerlive: ma che non mi fido, non ti formatta mica l'hd
<nippon1_> potresti per favore mettere il link di imagebin
<steelerlive> Matt_91: vabbè provo da nautilus
<nippon1_> Matt91
<Matt_91> !imagebin | nippon1_
<ubot-it> nippon1_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<steelerlive> Matt_91: come sospettavo: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<nippon1_> grazie
<Matt_91> steelerlive: bha... qualcosa lo occupa allora
<steelerlive> Matt_91: io penso che l'hdd è morto anche se ha 3 giorni di vita.
<Matt_91> steelerlive pastebina: sudo fuser -m /dev/sda1
<nippon1_> http://imagebin.org/163641
<jessy90> ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ad ogni chiusura programma, mi rimane sul desktop la figura della pagina chiusa: come mai ??
<steelerlive> Matt_91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646650/
<nippon1_> hai visto, il SO e in inglese, poi le finestre sono in italiano, non posso iconizzarle ed infine mi dice di aggiornare alla 11.04 quando gia sono alla 11.04
<nippon1_> che casino!!!
<Matt_91> steelerlive: quarda che processi sono con il numero 3185 e 3769
<steelerlive> Matt_91: che devo dare ?
<Matt_91> nippon1_:  tu digli di avanzare
<Matt_91> steelerlive: con il monitor di sistema lo vedi
<nippon1_> ok. lo faccio tramite il mio account
<Matt_91> steelerlive: l'hd è veramente occupato da processi di ubuntu
<Matt_91> nippon1_:  è mezz'ora che ti dico di avanzare!
<nippon1_> ok
<Matt_91> steelerlive: trovati?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: 3185 è nautilus, 3769 è firefox.bin.
<Matt_91> steelerlive: terminali
<Matt_91> se non ti lasia killali
<Matt_91> *lascia
<steelerlive> Matt_91: se termino firefox, esco anche dalla chat di freenode
<nippon> speriamo bene
<Matt_91> steelerlive: allora ciao :D apri empathy :) lo trovi in alto nella barra
<Matt_91> steelerlive: terminati i processi?
<steelerlive> Matt_91: asp
<steelerlive> Matt_91: empathy non mi funziona con IRC.
<Matt_91> steelerlive: -.-" a me funziona perfettamente come vedi :)
<steelerliveempat> matt91, sono su empathy
<Matt_91> steelerlive: vabbè vado a cena ci si rivede tra un 20 minuti
<Matt_91> bravo steelerliveempat
<steelerlive> matt91 io provo a formattare
<nippon> se aggiorno mi dice che elimina alcuni file, pensi che non ci siano problemi? Ieri ho fatto la stessa cosa è ho avuto problemi. Ho dovuto reinstallare il grub
<Matt_91> nippon io credo che i problemi siano derivati dall'interruzione dell'avanzamneto
<jessy90>  ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ad ogni chiusura programma, mi rimane sul desktop la figura della pagina chiusa: come mai ??
<bobbybong> jessy90, scheda grafica scarsa o poca ram
<jessy90> bobbybong,
<bobbybong> oi
<jessy90> la mia ram e 2 giga
<jessy90> bobbybong,  la mia ram è 2060 mb
<esulu> we
<bobbybong> ho capito
<bobbybong> la scheda video?
<jessy90> bobbybong,  scheda video e ati radeon
<jester-> jessy90: prova con gnome classic no effetti
<jester-> jester-: hai installato qualche driver video esterno?
<jessy90> jester-,  non trovo gnome classic
<jessy90> no
<jester-> jessy90: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo user e pass compare la barra in basso clicca su ubuntu e cambia
<jessy90> jester-,   ubuntu-ubutnu classico-recovery console-user defined session
<jester-> jessy90: ubuntu classico non effetti
<jessy90> GIÀ PROVATO NON FUNZIONA
<jessy90> ops scusate il maiuscolo
<jester-> jessy90:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Steeler> ho formattato tutto, che casino !
<jessy90> ls impossibile accedere
<jester-> X maiscolo
<jessy90> ho fatto copia e incolla
<jester-> jessy90: prova a resettare gnome
<jessy90> come
<jester-> !gnomereset | jessy90
<ubot-it> jessy90: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jessy90> riciao
<jessy90> jester-,  fatto
<jester-> jessy90:  nada?
<jessy90> sto provando
<jessy90> sembrerebbe ok
<jester-> jessy90: sperem
<jessy90> sperem
<jessy90> jester-,  preferenze-ora e data non si apre( come mai ?
<nippon> ciao
<jester-> jessy90: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nippon> sto passando alla versione 11.04 ma adesso mi è apparsa una finestra con la scritta: Writing GRUB to boot device failed -  continue? cosa devo fare. Un aiuto per favore
<jester-> nippon: ha cannato installazione di grub
<nippon> ed in questo caso ccosa devo fare?
<jester-> nippon: stai passando alla 11.04 come
<nippon> si. tramite il gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> nippon: vai avanti ma non far riavviare il pc
<nippon> ok, per favore non mi abbandonare!!1
<jester-> nippon: quando ha finito vatti un colpo
<jester-> batti*
<nippon> devo selezionare la casella Writing GRUB to boot device faile - continue?
<jester-> continue
<nippon> oppure basta cliccare solo su avanti?
<jessy90> jester-,  eseguito la tua stringa, ma non vuole aprirsi ora e data
<jester-> jessy90: ha aggiornato qualcosa o dato errore?
<jessy90> ha aggiornato
<jester-> jessy90:  sudo apt-get -f install
<nippon1_> jester. dopo avanti mi è apparsa un'altra schermata
<nippon1_> http://imagebin.org/163663
<jessy90> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646742/
<nippon1_> cosa deov fare?
<nippon1_> aiuto, sono rimasto bloccato!!
<jester-> jessy90:  non si apre o rimane tutto grigio
<jester-> nippon1_: abbi un po di pazienza
<nippon1_> ok, scusami
<jessy90> jester-,  in che senso ?
<jester-> jessy90: amministrazione date e ora clicchi e non apre la gui?
<jester-> nippon1_: lascia finire ma pare che hai il pc malcombinato con gli hd
<nippon1_> quindi vado avanti senza selezionare niente?
<jester-> nippon1_: il promo hd o è scassato o non è formattato
<jessy90> jester-,  sistema-preferenze-ora e data non si apre è sulla barra e dopo 10 secondi sparisce
<jester-> nippon1_: lascia che finisca ma non dare ok al riavvio
<nippon1_> il primo ti riferisci al sd1? ok, vado avanti senza selezionare niente
<jester-> jester-: strana sta cosa, aggiungi l'icona alla scrivania e poi destro e proprieta, guarda il comando e prova a darlo da terminale
<nippon1_> adesso mi chiede: continue without installing GRUB?
<jester-> nippon1_: lascia che finisca
<jester-> nippon1_: si
<nippon1_> vado sempre avanti?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> per forza
<nippon1_> si?
<jester-> si
<nippon1_> ok
<nippon1_> mi appare sempre la stessa finestra di prima
<jester-> nippon1_: deve finire
<jester-> deve fare la pulizia
<jester-> e poi non dare ok al riavvio
<jester-> nippon1_: quanti hd hai nel pc
<nippon1_> forse tre
<nippon1_> due interni ed uno ext
<jester-> forse
<jester-> ubuntu su qule sta
<nippon1_> non so se internamente sono due, ma penso di si
<jester-> quale*
<nippon1_> per andare avanti vuole che selezioni una casella
<jester-> nippon1_:  cioè?
<nippon1_> seleziono sd1, dove è installato linux?
<nippon1_> sdal
<jester-> sd1 non esiste fai uno schot e fa vederfe
<nippon1_> o sda1
<jester-> fa vedere
<nippon1_> ok
<nippon1_> http://imagebin.org/163672
<jester-> nippon1_: sda
<nippon1_> sda, oppure sda1?
<jester-> sda
<nippon1_> ma linux non è isntallato su sda1?
<jester-> sda
<nippon1_> allora seleziono sda e vado avanti?
<jester-> va su mbr non sulla partizione quindi tagga sda
<nippon1_> ok, sta avanzando!!
<nippon1_> altri 6min
<nippon1_> 5min
<jester-> nippon1_: lo ha installato?
<nippon1_> mi è apparsa un'altra finestra
<jester-> fa vedere
<nippon1_> http://imagebin.org/163674
<nippon1_> mantengo?
<jester-> nippon1_: batti enter
<nippon1_> mi era apparsa anche prima e avevo scelto di mantenere
<nippon1_> ma devo scegliere: mantieni o sostituisci?
<jester-> nippon1_: mantieni
<nippon1_> ok
<nippon1_> scusami, ma come vedi sono un pò incasinato
<nippon1_> 4min
<nippon1_> dopo farà la pulizia
<nippon1_> pio il riavvio
<nippon1_> hai detto che il riavvio non devo farlo? giusto?
<enzotib> sera
<nippon1_> evviva
<nippon1_> sera
<enzotib> ciao nippon1_
<nippon1_> finalmente ci si rivede
<nippon1_> tutto ok?
<enzotib> tutto ok, a te?
<nippon1_> sono con jester che mi sta assistendo ai continui problemi per il passaggio alla vers 11.04
<nippon1_> insomma
<enzotib> nippon1_: sei in buone mani
<nippon1_> lo so, siete tutti bravi e so anche che jesper è molto bravo
<nippon1_> adesso siamo alla fase della pulizia
<quovadis> ciao, ho un problema con il gestore aggiornamenti, mi compare "iw linux-firmware rfkill". chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> quovadis: ???
<quovadis> si
<jester-> quovadis: compare dove
<quovadis> nella fnestra di errore gestore aggiornament
<jester-> quovadis: chiudi il gestore e apri un terminale
<jester-> quovadis:  sudo apt-get update
<jester-> quovadis: sudo apt-get upgrade
<quovadis> fatto
<jester-> quovadis: no errori ?
<nippon1_> scusa jester, ma alla fine della pulizia il riavvio non lo fa in automatico? oppure chiede?
<quovadis> no
<jester-> nippon1_: se chide autorizza
<jester-> quovadis: quindi il sistema è aggiornato
<quovadis> quindi digito si o no
<jester-> quovadis: a cosa
<quovadis> mi chiiede se contiinuare
<jester-> si
<quovadis> adesso sta scaricando qualcosa, scusa jester a sono propriio alle prime armi
<jester-> quovadis: lascia che finisca
<quovadis> intanto ti ringrazio
<nippon1_> un'altra finestra
<jester-> nippon1_: cosa dice
<jester-> nippon1_: vuole cancellare dei files^
<jester-> =
<jester-> ?
<nippon1_> http://imagebin.org/163688
<quovadis> jester, ha finito nell'ultima riga compare il mio account
<nippon1_> si, cosa devo fare?mantengo?
<jester-> nippon1_: rimuovi
<jester-> quovadis: è tornato al prompt senza errori?
<nippon1_> ok
<nippon1_> rimuovo
<quovadis> pare di si
<jester-> quovadis:  ok a posto
<quovadis> grazie jester, quando ti sposi ti regalo una bella gallina, provo a vedere se funziona
<nippon1_> adesso mi chiede di raivviare o chiudere
<nippon1_> cosa faccio??
<gigirock> nippon1 riavvia
<nippon1_> noooo, jester sei andato via?
<nippon1_> ma lui mi aveva detto di non riavviare
<gigirock> eccolo !
<jester-> nippon: riavvia
<nippon1_> jester, sei tornato???
<nippon1_> ok
<nippon1_> speriamo bene
<nippon_> grande jesper
<nippon_> grazie, sei stato di grande aiuto, appena ho altri problemi ti cerco ;-)
<nippon_> grazie per il tuo supporto, devo pagare? :-)
<enzotib> è una minaccia!
<jester-> nippon_: pensavamo il peggio
<enzotib> passa alla cassa
<jester-> nippon_: manda le sorelle
<jester-> lol
<nippon_> con voi siamo in una botte di ferro, non di vino
<nippon_> non ne ho
<jester-> sigh
<nippon_> ti posso mandare il cane
<nippon_> ti mando un assegno!!
<jester-> no no bastano e avanzano i miei
<jester-> nippon_: vedremo per un boonifico che treconti ti lascia qualcosa LOL
<nippon_> niente sconti? siamo nel period
<nippon_> grazie enzotib, stammi bene. Ci sentiamo, sempre per problemi :-)
<kappa> non riesco ad installare ubuntu con unetbootin quando do il riavvio mi da errore e mi dice che cè un errore nel disco e che non lo può montare
<kappa> cioè nella chiavetta usb ho un acer netbook
<kappa> win7 e andriod che ho rasato via perchè non mi piace
<amedeo> ciao
<kappa> mi rispondete a questo quesito per favore
<amedeo> ce qualcunoche puo aiutarmi?
<amedeo> helpme
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> kappa: non hai un altro pc con ubuntu?
<kappa> no ho solo il netbook con win 7 che è non mi piace sono abittuato con linux
<enzotib> kappa: perché sarebbe preferibile usare usb-creator di ubuntu, anziché unetbootin
<amedeo> ok allora il mio ubuntu 10.10 causa crash non mi parte piu  come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<enzotib> kappa: allora usa il tool consigliato dal sito ammeregano, spe che te lo linko
<amedeo> lo fatto partire con il live
<bobbybong> amedeo, sei con la live?
<enzotib> kappa: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<enzotib> kappa: scarica questo e installalo su windows, ed usalo per rifare la usb
<amedeo> sono con il portatile si il linux adesso e con la live
<kappa> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> amedeo: e scrivi bene, per favore
<kappa> ti faccio sapere come è andata
<amedeo> si scusa e che sono in panico
<bobbybong> amedeo, sudo fdisk -l cosi vedi su che partizione e installato ubuntu
<amedeo> ok asp che ti dico
<bobbybong> !paste ! amedeo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! amedeo'
<bobbybong> !paste ! amedeo
<bobbybong> !paste | amedeo
<ubot-it> amedeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<amedeo> si allora sda1
<amedeo> ne ho 3 di partizioni
<bobbybong> amedeo, stai usando ext4?
<amedeo> no
<amedeo> uso la sda1
<bobbybong> ?
<amedeo> poi una e ext
<amedeo> e altra swap
<bobbybong> il filesystem
<amedeo> quella con asterisco?
<bobbybong> ok
<amedeo> la sda1
<bobbybong> sarà ext4
<amedeo> ho 365 mail su questo server
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sda1
<amedeo> ok
<amedeo> mi ha risposto: device o resorce busy durante l'apertura di /dev/sda1 filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<dennis_> ciao a tutti, domanda..
<bobbybong> amedeo, smontalo con sudo umount /dev/sda1
<dennis_> voglio installare ubuntu in modo da far partire win7 o ubuntu quando accendo il pc...la mia versione di win è a 64 bit.. dunque scarico la versione ubuntu a 64?
<dennis_> grazie
<enzotib> dennis_: non c'entra niente, puoi usare anche la 32 bit
<amedeo> mi dice not mounted
<enzotib> dennis_: ma se hai win a 64, allora il processore è a 64, quindi meglio usare ubuntu a 64
<bobbybong> amedeo, sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sda1
<dennis_> ok, grazie del chiarimento
<amedeo> ok
<dennis_> la differenza quale sarebbe tra i due?
<enzotib> dennis_: dal punto di vista dell'utente, praticamente nessuna, le applicazioni e l'interfaccia sono le stesse, magari qualche piccola differenza di prestazioni
<amedeo> mi dice la stessa cosa di prima
<dennis_> vado meglio col 64 dici?
<gigirock> amedeo, dove 6 , in quale dir dai quel comando ?
<enzotib> dennis_: dovrebbe
<amedeo> sono con il live
<amedeo> ubuntu@ubuntu:- (tilde)$
<enzotib> mi sa che ad amedeo serve una live di finnix
<mabombo_> buona sera a tutti
<dennis_> thank you enzo
<amedeo> non so ma aiutatemi per favore sono nel panico su questoserver ho 370 indirizzi di posta  e un server mail
<enzotib> amedeo: l'output di "mount"
<gigirock> un server ?
<amedeo> il fatto che non mastico molto di linux
<enzotib> amedeo: scrivi mount in un terminale, e metti tutto su pastebin
<amedeo> hehehe potresti essere piu elementare grazie e scusatemi
<gigirock> amedeo, di chi e' quel server ?
<Guest23091> salve, dopo upgrade non funziona il wi-fi
<amedeo> e mio
<gigirock> e chi lo installo' ?
<amedeo> un mio dipendente
<amedeo> adesso ha cambiato lavoro
<gigirock> ex dipendente ?
<amedeo> fa il bidello
<amedeo> si
<gigirock> e come sai che e' ubu 10.10 ?
<amedeo> ne ho 10 di server di cui 3 in linux
<amedeo> sto imparando velocemente linux
<amedeo> io sono skillato con win
<amedeo> e la prima volta che mi succede una cosa del genere
<amedeo> gli altri ho le iso img che faccio ogni sett
<mabombo_> amedeo: quale è il problema, scusa ma sono appena entrato. Io gestisco server di posta linux
<amedeo> il problema che e crascato e non mi parte piu
<amedeo> ho il roundcube
<mabombo_> Si blocca a che livello? Grub o carica il kernel e po si blocca?
<amedeo> come server diposta
<amedeo> si ferma alla schermata testuale e mi dice di farlo partire inmodalita rescue
<amedeo>  quando lo lacio si ferma
<amedeo> dice che le dir sono vuote
<mabombo_> Si perchè penso non abbia montato il filesystem
<gigirock> amedeo i diski sono in raid ?
<amedeo> si si ferma su initramfs
<amedeo> no
<amedeo> due dischi
<mabombo_> A mio parere devi farlo partire in single user mode e fare un mount del filesystem a mano attraverso un chroot.
<amedeo> mmmmm se mi dici come ci provo immediatamente
<mabombo_> Vedere se bisogna fare un check del disco
<gigirock> amedeo, devi avere una live ma della versione server
<amedeo> posso scaricarla
<mabombo_> Provo a vedere perchè lo so fare con Redhat Server e non con ubuntu. Se cerchi su internet lo trovi facilmente
<amedeo> ok la cerco
<gigirock> si serve la versione server CD...mi pare che la live n esiste...
<mabombo_> Cerca partire in single user mode (resque mode) e fare un chkdisk di root
<amedeo> ovvero ?
<amedeo> quando parte devo premere shift?
<mabombo_> Non penso tu abbia perso il disco ma solo che non vieme montato correttamente per qualche ragione
<amedeo> speriamo :)
<amedeo> quindi faccio partire in live e quando premo shift?
<mabombo_> Amedeo: Guarda http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<mabombo_> Questa è sicuramente la procedura corretta per verificare lo stato del disco
<mabombo_> amedeo: puoi  verificarlo attraverso il comando fsck (ext3)
<mabombo_> Se non capisci qualche cosa chiedi
<amedeo> adesso sta ripartendo
<amedeo> in live
<mabombo_> Leggi le istro che sono molto chiare
<amedeo> il fatto che a quel link dice la modalita recover
<amedeo> ma non la trovo
<gigirock> amedeo....il menu iniziale...una delle voci dice recover qualcosa
<mabombo_> recover a broken system ??
<gigirock> mi pare....
<mabombo_> Se si seleziona quasta opzione
<mabombo_> Ti verranno chieste info riguardanti il network ed altro
<amedeo> allora
<gigirock> amedeo ma che versione di live hai ?
<amedeo> ho la schermata dove mi chiede
<amedeo> se installare o provare
<gigirock> mabombo_, http://it.w3support.net/index.php?db=sf&id=26135
<mabombo_> No devi scaricare il cd del server di ubuntu
<amedeo> la vers e la 10.10
<mabombo_> E' un dvd da 4GB
<mabombo_> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.10/release/
<mabombo_>  ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<amedeo> ma dalla schermata con initramfs non posso far nulla?
<mabombo_> Se il server è x64 come penso
<amedeo> no e 32
<amedeo> e intel
<amedeo> qualcuno e di napoli?
<gigirock> dai raga l'accento !
<amedeo> o roma?
<amedeo> helppp
<mabombo_> amedeo se scarichi la iso che ti ho detto li c'è la partenza in rescue mode e puoi fare le operazioni di recoveri.
<amedeo> scusa la versione che ho e la 10.10
<mabombo_> ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso
<amedeo> ok la sto scaricando
<amedeo> mi dice tra tre ore
<mabombo_> Scarica questa che è a 32 bit stesso indirizzo  http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.10/release/
<mabombo_> E so è lentissimo non ho mai capito perchè forse vogliono che la compri
<mabombo_> Vediamo se trovo un altro modo
<amedeo> ma di dove sei mabombo?
<mabombo_> stò guardando
<amedeo> ok mauro ma sei di napoli?
<mabombo_> Guarda questo link http://serverfault.com/questions/169195/ubuntu-server-how-to-boot-to-recovery-mode
<mabombo_> Hai provato a farlo: ripartire tenendo premuto shift in modo da farti apparire l'opzione dei rescue?
<mabombo_> Oppure nel menu del grub prova a selezionare Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.XX-XX-XXX (recovery mode)
<mabombo_> Quando arrivi al comando di prompt devi eseguire:
<amedeo> appunto li le ho provate tutte e mi dicono tutte la stessa cosa asp che te la scrivo
<mabombo_> ls /target
<mabombo_> cd /target
<mabombo_> mount
<mabombo_> La root di sistema viene montata in /target
<amedeo> allora
<amedeo> quando la faccio partire in recovery
<mabombo_> si
<amedeo> arriva alla fine  con initramfs in busybox
<amedeo> dice che le dir sono vuote
<mabombo_> aspetta
<amedeo> ok
<mabombo_> hai ora il prompt dei comandi a disposizione? Puoi scrivere
<amedeo> si come ti dicevo sono nella initramfs
<mabombo_> aspetta che guardo
<amedeo> grazie
<mabombo_> Stò cercando su internet
<mabombo_> Allora forse si riesce a scaricare http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ che è molto più piccola (600 MB)
<mabombo_> Una volta creato il dvd si può seguire quata strada http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682038
<mabombo_> Devi scaricare il dvd per la 10.10
<mabombo_> Non ci si dovrebbe impiegare tanto
<amedeo> ma la vers e la 11
<amedeo> si e 190 mega
<mabombo_> sorry c'è anche la versione 11 ma stiamo parlando di server giusto?
<amedeo> beh no era desk
<amedeo> 10.10
<mabombo_> A nin avevo capito, comunque la procedura è uguale
<amedeo> ok
<amedeo> sto scaricando
<amedeo> dice 19 minuti
<mabombo_> la iso me la dà da 640 MB
<mabombo_> Non da 190
<amedeo> scusa  ma dicevi la rescue?
<mabombo_> Si http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/files/URR/iso/UbuntuRescueRemix1104.iso
<mabombo_> Ci si impiega 20 min
<amedeo> ma e la 11 non la 10
<amedeo> sto scaricando la 10
<amedeo> 12 minuti
<mabombo_> Amedeo: Non ho capito è la 10 o la 11?
<amedeo> io ho la 10 non la 11
<amedeo> comunque sto scaricando la rescue10
<amedeo> 10 minuti
<mabombo_> ok
<amedeo> 3 minuti lo masterizzo al volo
<mabombo_> ok
<amedeo> puoi stare ancora un po?
<amedeo> mauro di dove sei?
<mabombo_> si non tantissimo ma proviamo
<mabombo_> di milano
<Carlin0> amedeo,  masterizza a velocità più lenta che puoi
<amedeo> ok
<amedeo> 8x
<amedeo> ci sono quasi
<mabombo_> ok
<mabombo_> vediamo come parte con questo cd
<mabombo_> erchiamo di seguire http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682038
<amedeo> ok parto
<mabombo_> sperem
<amedeo> mi ha chiesto la modalita
<amedeo> e ho scritto live
<mabombo_> che opzioni hai?
<mabombo_> o meglio avevi?
<mabombo_> comunque vediamo come prosegue
<amedeo> live e altra che non ricordo che faccio riprovo
<amedeo> magari dopo
<mabombo_> no ora vediamo con lal live altrimenti riproviamo
<amedeo> sta rilevando un casino di errori
<mabombo_> speriamo che li metta a posto. Ma il server si è spento male??
<amedeo> e mancata la corrente e il gruppo si e scaricato
<amedeo> allora
<amedeo> e in modalita
<amedeo> terminale
<mabombo_> ok
<amedeo> mi dice di usare sudo
<mabombo_> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mabombo_> cosa di restituisce?
<mabombo_> Dovresti vedere le partizioni del disco
<amedeo> la tastiera e in inglese
<amedeo> dove sta il trattino?
<mabombo_> usa il meno della tastiera numerica
<amedeo> ok
<amedeo> mi ha ridato
<amedeo> tutte con warning
<mabombo_> riesci a postarmele
<amedeo> dice partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<amedeo> 2 e 5
<amedeo> la uno e asteriscata
<mabombo_> aspetta manda il post a mcasiraghi73@gmail.com
<amedeo> cosa?
<mabombo_> fai un copia e incolla di quello che hai sullo schermo e mandamelo via posta
<amedeo> magari e come faccio
<mabombo_> Hai ragione
<amedeo> :)
<mabombo_> Non ci pensavo
<amedeo> hehehe sono le 24 e 30
<mabombo_> hai ragione
<amedeo> ma possibile che non esiste una procedura che riscrive i file corrotti
<mabombo_> si ma bisogna lanciarla sulla partizione specifica
<amedeo> si la sda1
<amedeo> quela linux
<mabombo_> sudo fsck -yv /dev/sda1
<mabombo_> dove sda1 è una delle partizioni
<mabombo_> quella che ha lo start 1
<mabombo_> vai su http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682038 per avere un idea
<mabombo_> Questo comando dovrebbe riparare le corruzioni
<mabombo_> Prova a lanciarlo a naso la partizione uno dovresti averla
<mabombo_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mabombo_> /dev/sda1   *           1       29844   239721898+  83  Linux
<mabombo_> Esempio
<mabombo_> Dimmi cosa ti restituisce il comando
<amedeo> fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<mabombo_> ok come da forum
<amedeo> si ho letto
<amedeo> ma non mi e chiara la procedura
<mabombo_> proviamo a fare il reboot come ha fatto lui e vediamo la seconda opzione che ti proponeva invece della live
<amedeo> ok rifaccio partire il cd?
<mabombo_> Si prova
<mabombo_> Lui usa una combinazione di tasti alt printscreen e boo?
<amedeo> allora le opzioni
<amedeo> sono live e memtest
<amedeo> e partito da solo inlive
<mabombo_> ok
<mabombo_> aspetta
<shellmin32> buonasera a tutti.. ho installato cairo-dock, come faccio a rimuovere l'unico pannello superiore che mi è rimasto? se killo il processo "gnome-panel" si riavvia automaticamente e il pannello ricompare
<amedeo> e come prima  sta caricando un mare di errori
<mabombo_> aspetta
<amedeo>  senti ma se domani ci carico un altro hd e questo lo metto secondario riesco a riprendere le configurazioni e le mail ?
<mabombo_> The magic keys are known as 'System Request' (Sysreq) keys, the all powerful keystrokes a man can invoke (then pray) if your system ever gets f**ked or becomes totally unresponsive. Before you even hit the power switch, try holding down the 'Alt-PrintScreen' keys, and type in the following letters: r-s-e-i-u-b
<mabombo_> Cavolo è mistico
<amedeo> heheheheh gia
<mabombo_> proviamo?
<mabombo_> "Reboot System Even If Utterly Borked"
<amedeo> ok ma se devi andare tranq vai tanto sono gia morto
<mabombo_> Questo vuole dire
<mabombo_> Aspetto ancora un poco
<amedeo> ok
<mabombo_> Non so se scrivendo cosi riparte prova
<amedeo> ok allora ricapitolando
<amedeo> rifaccio partire il cd
<amedeo> e scrivo quello di cui sopra?
<mabombo_> entrato nella live prova a eseguire il comando mistico e dovrebbe ripartire ma al reboot dovrebbe essere possibile eseguire il comando
<mabombo_> Penso
<mabombo_> In case of a freeze where you cannot do anything, simply press Alt+SysRq+R+S+E+I+U+B, keep in mind that the underlined keys must be kept pressed through the rest of the sequence AND that you will need to keep holding the sequence keys for a small period of time before going to the next one so that their actions can be carried out properly (For example, hold the R key for about 1-2 seconds before moving on to S). If the sequence does n
<mabombo_> ot work at first, then increase the time period between each sequence key press and try again.
<mabombo_> If anyone requires a good way of remembering the sequence R+S+E+I+U+B, just remember "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring".
<amedeo> sto installando il comando root
<mabombo_> cioè
<amedeo> ho digitato quel comando reboot
<amedeo>  e mi ha chiesto di farlo in root
<shellmin32> buonasera a tutti.. ho installato cairo-dock, come faccio a rimuovere l'unico pannello superiore che mi è rimasto? se killo il processo "gnome-panel" si riavvia automaticamente e il pannello ricompare
<mabombo_> ok devi fare sudo su -
<amedeo> si
<mabombo_> Alt+PrintScreen+R+S+E+I+U+O, keep in mind that as in the previous sequence, the underlined keys must be kept pressed through the rest of the sequence AND that you will need to keep holding the sequence keys for a small period of time before going to the next one so that their actions can be carried out properly.
<mabombo_> Attento hai tempi di pressione
<amedeo> cosa?
<shellmin32> buonasera a tutti.. ho installato cairo-dock, come faccio a rimuovere l'unico pannello superiore che mi è rimasto? se killo il processo "gnome-panel" si riavvia automaticamente e il pannello ricompare
<mabombo_> Dice di aspettare tra una lettera e l'altra un secondo
<mabombo_> Digitarle piano
<amedeo> si e bloccato su unpacking
<amedeo> mo lo distruggo
<mabombo_> :)
<amedeo> a calci in culo
<amedeo> meglio winzoz
<mabombo_> non prosegue?
<amedeo> no
<mabombo_> ok prova comunque ad eseguire il comando mistico
<shellmin32> buonasera a tutti.. ho installato cairo-dock, come faccio a rimuovere l'unico pannello superiore che mi è rimasto? se killo il processo "gnome-panel" si riavvia automaticamente e il pannello ricompare
<mabombo_> altrimenti facciamo ultimo tentativo: reboot con partenza live. Una volta entarti a terminale proviamo a fare umount /dev/sda1
<shellmin32> buonasera a tutti.. ho installato cairo-dock, come faccio a rimuovere l'unico pannello superiore che mi è rimasto? se killo il processo "gnome-panel" si riavvia automaticamente e il pannello ricompare
<mabombo_> se ce lo smonta possiamo eseguire il comando di fsck
<yvesBsAs> shellmin32, non puoi rimuoverli entranbi
<yvesBsAs> buonasera
<yvesBsAs> shellmin32, impostalo a scomparsa automatica
<amedeo> e ripartito
<mabombo_> cioè
<amedeo> da solo probabilmente ha installato il root
<mabombo_> ok ora cosa fà
<amedeo>  appena e up riprovo il fsck
<mabombo_> ok
<mabombo_> di dove sei?
<esulu> yvesBsAs: sera anche a te
<amedeo> napoli
<amedeo> nulla
<amedeo> si e riaperto il live
<mabombo_> non te lo fa fare?
<mabombo_> ok prova a lanciare il comando
<amedeo>  no ho digitato il comando mistico
<mabombo_> prova a farlo allora
<mabombo_> vediamo se è come prima
<mabombo_> sudo su -
<mabombo_> e comando mistico
<amedeo> ok sono in root
<mabombo_> meglio di prima
<shellmin32> yvesBsAs: cavolo :(
<amedeo> nulla il comando non funge
<mabombo_> sei riuscito a fargli vedere gesù
<amedeo> senti e se riproviamo
<amedeo> quel comando di prima forse adesso in root
<amedeo> me lo fa
<mabombo_> Ok
<mabombo_> se no prova sempre da root a fare umount /dev/sda1
<amedeo> digito quel reboot?
<amedeo> ok provo unmount
<mabombo_> no
<mabombo_> umount
<amedeo> dice no mounted
<amedeo> not
<mabombo_> ok prova fsck -yv /dev/sda1
<mabombo_> cosa dice?
<amedeo> stessa cosa di prima
<mabombo_> prova il comando mistico
<mabombo_> E successo qualche cosa
<amedeo> no
<amedeo> che palle
<mabombo_> non è ripartito?
<amedeo> senti ci rinuncio
<amedeo> no
<amedeo> ma se metto altro hd
<amedeo> e questo lo metto secondario  lo leggo?
<amedeo> secondo te?
<mabombo_> ma cosa c'e in quello che metti come primario
<amedeo> il sistema operativo
<amedeo> i dati sono su altro
<amedeo> hd
<amedeo> le configurazioni
<amedeo> le perdo
<mabombo_> Aspetta non ho capito
<mabombo_> tu hai due hd
<amedeo> allora
<amedeo> si
<mabombo_> quello che è come primario ora cosa c'è
<amedeo> uno da 160 e altro da 250
<mabombo_> ok
<amedeo> su quello da 160 ci sta linux swap e parte di dati
<amedeo> e su quello da 250 dati ovvero la posta
<amedeo>  se installo linux sopra perdo la conf
<amedeo> ma non i dati
<amedeo> in teoria
<amedeo> oppure
<mabombo_> non farlo
<amedeo> metto un nuovo hd
<amedeo> e mi leggo le conf
<amedeo> da questo lo carico su hd esterno
<amedeo> e ci leggo dentro
<mabombo_> allora quello che puoi fare è togliere tutto, mettere un nuovo hd installare linux e dopo aggiungere i vecchi hd
<amedeo> si
<amedeo> era quello che dicevo pocanzi
<mabombo_> non scrivere nulla su quelli vecchi altrimenti perdi tutto
<amedeo> sisi
<amedeo> senti tu domani ci sei qui?
<mabombo_> se il tuo scopo e solo recuperare i dati puoi fare cosi
<amedeo> o magari mi dai tua email?
<amedeo> si
<mabombo_> ok mcasiraghi73@gmail.com
<mabombo_> non so quanto riuscirò a darti a retta comunque scarica giù la iso da 4 GB questa notte
 * m8 n8@all
<mabombo_> Con quella sicuramente potresti fare partire il sistema in rescue mode
<mabombo_> Comunque amedeo non è che la prima volta ti ha messo a posto i dischi?
<mabombo_> prova a fare ripartire senza cd e vediamo se parte
<amedeo> ok
<mabombo_> magari abbiamo culo
<amedeo> grazie per la pasienza
<mabombo_> no problem
<mabombo_> Comunque se devi usare linux come server di posta vai su centos o redhat
<amedeo> ma poi bind mi va?
<amedeo> perche e anche un server dns secondario
<mabombo_> Puoi fare tutto
<amedeo> ok
<mabombo_> Sono server e non dektop
<mabombo_> Altra cosa cerca sempre per il server di avere un raid o meglio un disco mirror per la root
<amedeo> ok
<mabombo_> Noi abbiamo un centinaio di server redhat e centos per servizi internet
<mabombo_> Tutti Redhat e Centos
<amedeo> ti saluto che domani ho la sveglia alle 5 devo andare a roma da un cliente
<mabombo_> Ok ciao
<amedeo> ok grazie mille per la dritta
<amedeo> ti ho inviato mail saluti e grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-19
<fenixxx_86> buonasera a tutti ... un problema alla volta ... sono appena riuscito ad installare ubuntu 10.04 ... finalmente ... è solo che la connessione con winz ... ce l'avevo con un adattatore di rete ... jp108 ... come faccio a configurarlo con ubu senza rete ???
<yvesBsAs> come da usb?
<yvesBsAs> parli di un modem?
<fenixxx_86> no no
<fenixxx_86> ho un adattatore di scheda ethernet ... jp108030818
<yvesBsAs> e che c'entra la usb? descrivi cosa non va, o cosa devi fare
<fenixxx_86> allora mi spiego meglio mi si è fottuta la scheda di rete ... quindi ho comprato un adattatore con scheda di rete ... da una parte c'e' l'usb dall'altra ce la scheda di rete ... con winz avevo i driver ora con ubu ... non me lo riconosce e di conseguenza niente collegamento internet ...
<fenixxx_86> yvesBsAs: mi sono spiegato ???
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, ora ho capito :P
<yvesBsAs> staccala dal pc e dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> tail /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<fenixxx_86> moment XD
<yvesBsAs> scusa
<fenixxx_86> oooook fatto ...
<yvesBsAs> ora inserisci l'adattatore, vedi se scrive delle righe
<yvesBsAs> non incollarle qui, ma sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste | fenixxx_86
<ubot-it> fenixxx_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fenixxx_86> eh si ha inserito ...
<yvesBsAs> ok, ai una connessione internet su di lui?
<fenixxx_86> no
<fenixxx_86> azz un attimo che ti pasto ...
<yvesBsAs> altrimenti crea un file di testo, copi su lui e poi lo leggi con quello che usi adesso, spostalo con una chiavetta
<fenixxx_86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646896/
<fenixxx_86> yvesBsAs: e quello che avevo intenzione di fare ... :-D ... grazie ...
<fenixxx_86> devi scusarmi per il ritardo ma non sono molto pratico
<yvesBsAs> tranqui, va bene.
<fenixxx_86> yvesBsAs:  kmq erano giorni che cercavo di installare ubu e winz ma nulla perche non mi legge ne cd ne cd usb ... e stata un impresa ...
<yvesBsAs> ma ha scritto quando ai inserito l'adattatore?
<fenixxx_86> ???
<fenixxx_86> ah va bene ??? e come mai non connette ???
<yvesBsAs> io vedo solo una specie di chiavetta di memoria da 2 Gb
<fenixxx_86> azz ... ma ora che ci penso ... per connetermi gli devo cambiare il mac address ... come faccio con ubu ???
<fenixxx_86> la memoria da 2 gb ... e ok ... e quella che ho inserito per pastarti ...
<fenixxx_86> la riga che inserisce quando metto quella e dove all'inizio c'e' 2 - 1
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, allora è il pastrocchio prima, non lo vuole, cerca di farlo andare ma si resetta
<fenixxx_86> quindi non ho speranza ???
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, prova a riavviare il pc con l'adattatore inserito
<yvesBsAs> voglio vedere se crea una periferica di rete
<fenixxx_86> ah ok e do il comando che mi hai detto prima ???
<yvesBsAs> no, quando è partito dai questi due
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> e dopo
<yvesBsAs> ifconfig
<fenixxx_86> ok l'ho fatto riavviare ...
<fenixxx_86> mo ti dico :-D ... kmq ... ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione di winz 7 ... che devo prpr installare per dei programmi all'uni :-( ...
<yvesBsAs> qui si risolve per Ubuntu, è il canale ufficiale
<fenixxx_86> ho installato ubu ed è ok ... essendo che prima di installare ho fatto partire da live creato 2 partizioni ... quando cerco di installare winz 7 ... mi da questo errore ... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925481/it
<fenixxx_86> e si ma è per ubu che mi è saltato tutto io nn saprei come comportarmi :-( ... casomai è dovuto al fatto che gparted non ha fatto bene l'inizializzazione ???
<yvesBsAs> no, windows lo devi installare prima di Ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> se lo installi dopo ti falcia il bootloader ed il grub
<fenixxx_86> ???
<fenixxx_86> comunque http://paste.ubuntu.com/646902/
<yvesBsAs> ok, li c'è una scheda rete ethernet, è lei?
<yvesBsAs> eth0
<fenixxx_86> no non è lei ...
<yvesBsAs> ma è una wifi?
<fenixxx_86> no no ...
<fenixxx_86> http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://neonisi.s3.amazonaws.com/items/9/92013/120172-usb-adattatore-100mb-digitus-lan.jpg&imgrefurl=http://neonisi.com/it/WR/items/120172-adattatore-ethernet-usb-lan-100mb-digitus&usg=__p3hzJ5ZZjs3gK-IqSXUC9PQeXkU=&h=533&w=800&sz=27&hl=it&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=mSzWKhbOtszuBM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=165&ei=rdIkTvfXD8aq8QPyneyWCw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dadattatore%2Bethernet%2Busb%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26sa%3DN%
<fenixxx_86> e questa ...
<yvesBsAs> scusa, su quel pc c'è un altra scheda ethernet?ù
<fenixxx_86> si quella della scheda madre ...
<fenixxx_86> sarebbe quella che ti ho detto che mi si era fottuta ... ( rotta ... bruciata ... )
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora appare lei
<fenixxx_86> ma non funge ... ank se appare non funge ... non c'e' modo di far riconoscere questa ???
<yvesBsAs> secondo me, no
<yvesBsAs> non appare proprio, manco con errori
<fenixxx_86> minki ...ù
<fenixxx_86> ah ... ok ... riguardo a prima mi dicevi che falciava ... a cosa ti riferisci con il fatto che falciava il grub ???
<yvesBsAs> quando installi win lui sovrascrive il settore di boot, quindi non riconoscerà piu Ubuntu
<fenixxx_86> azz ...
<fenixxx_86> minkia ... mo devo reinstallare uno e l'altro ???
<yvesBsAs> invece, se metti prima win e poi linux, linux vede il secondo so e te lo inserisce nel menu di avvio
<yvesBsAs> per la scheda rete della mainboard, quando attacchi il cavo si accendono le luci o resta spenta?
<fenixxx_86> ok .. ora il mio problema e mettere correttamente winz ... ma perche ora che lo devo installare non me lo riconosce piu ??? kmq ... spenta come una candela in acqua ...
<yvesBsAs> il cavo connesso ad ambo i lati, quindi anche al router
<yvesBsAs> allora è andata, mannaggia..
<fenixxx_86> eh si ...
<fenixxx_86> con winz ho messo l'adattatore i driver e via ... ma con linux is a problem ...
<fenixxx_86> ascolta ... la differenza tra il tool utility disk ... e gparted ???
<fenixxx_86> perche ora come ora ... per far convivere le cose ho bisogno di Creare una o più partizioni su tutti i dischi rigidi non inizializzati ma non so esattamente che cosa vuol dire ...
<yvesBsAs> spetta, quanti hd hai li sopra?
<fenixxx_86> ne ho solo uno ... da 80 gb ... ata fujitsu
<yvesBsAs> appunto, quindi pialla cosa c'è a zero, e poi installi win
<yvesBsAs> dopo partizioni e metti ubu
<fenixxx_86> in termini piu tecnici ???
<yvesBsAs> lol! gparted da livecd -> pialli il disco, elimini partizioni e tutto cosa c'è, poi win lo vedrà come nuovo e si installa
<yvesBsAs> win ha un utility per partizionare, una volta installato riduci spazio da lui, oppure di nuovo con gparted
<fenixxx> ma la diff tra ntfs ed hidden ntfs ???
<yvesBsAs> passa su /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<realnet> hello
<uddu> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<Odo> Giorno
<pa> ciao
<pa> qualcuno di voi usa squidclam?
<User__> ciao a tutti
<User__> come posso fare una chiave usb
<User__> che mi auto monta all avvio hd criptato
<User__> insomma voglio un autologin luks con la chiave usb e hd principale gia criptato
<User__> dal installazzione di ubuntu
<User__> http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<User__> ma con la partizione principale qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<User__> prefavore
<pa> qualcuno usa dansguardian?
<remix_tj> pa:  io uso squidguard, mi dispiace :-)
<pa> ho capito
<pa> ma dicono che dansguardian fa quello che fa squidguard, e anche altro
<remix_tj> lo so
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<remix_tj> ma uso squidguard proprio perche' mi serve solo quello che fa squidguard
<pa> ah capisco
<pa> quello che mi chiedevo al momento era: come fa dansguardian a filtrare le richieste? nel senso, squidguard viene invocato da squid ogni volta
<pa> dansguardian da quanto vedo si configura diversamente
<remix_tj> dansguardian e' un proxy a valle di squidguard
<remix_tj> sorry
<remix_tj> di squid
<pa> cioe'?
<remix_tj> quindi
<remix_tj> le richieste che fai a squid
<remix_tj> vengono processate da squid, poi passate a dansguardian che eventualmente filtra o fa quel che serve
<pa> ah ho capito
<pa> pero' nella configurazione di default, in squid.conf non devo specificare niente riguardo dansguardian
<pa> almeno da quanto leggo nelle pagine help di ubuntu
<remix_tj> bah
<remix_tj> allora si vede che fa il contrario
<remix_tj> prima dansguardian
<remix_tj> dopo squid
<gubi> ciao a tutti, una domanda: come si fa a disabilitare l'avvio di Rhytmbox all'inserimento di un dispositivo?
<gubi> Mi ricordo che c'era un modo, dovrebbe trattarsi di una spunta solo che con Unity non si capisce più niente... :(
<esulu> we
<filtro> come si selezionano i controlli audio sull'ultima versione di xubuntu?
<filtro> grazie
<pa> dansguardian e' cattivissimo con i filtri..
<pa> adesso devo imparare a configurarlo o non passa niente
<filtro> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad impostare i controlli audio?
<Kaos_One> salve.. come faccio a portare i driver installati della scheda video sul nuovo kernel senza doverli reinstallare?
<Odo> Kaos_One, ma sei kaosone di el?
<Kaos_One> ?
<Kaos_One> e1??
<Odo> Kaos_One, ok non sei tu, scusa
<Kaos_One> ma si cosa??
<Odo> Kaos_One, scusa nulla se non sai cosa sia el, non sei tu, scusa ok? :D
<Kaos_One> okok
<Kaos_One> xD
<pa> Kaos_One, molto probabilmente devi reinstallarli
<pa> ma che driver sono? di solito non e' un problema
<Kaos_One> sono quellli che trova il gestore periferiche appena installi ubuntu..
<pa> nvidia?
<Kaos_One> in genere li reinstallo ma volevo sapere se vi è un'altra soluzione
<Kaos_One> ati
<pa> ah
<pa> che io sappia vanno reinstallati
<pa> ma forse qualche soluzione piu complicata del reinstallarli c'e'
<pa> comunque , di solito, vengono reinstallati automaticamente
<pa> intendo quando installi un nuovo kernel
<Kaos_One> si ma poi me ritrovo con dello spazio sprecato..
<pa> capirai
<pa> un modulo kernel
<Odo> Kaos_One, scusa se aggiorni dal gestore, il tutto avverra in modo automatico
<Kaos_One> io ho aggiornato dal gestore ma non me li ha installati..
<pa> poi dovresti sempre di tanto in tanto disinstallare i vecchi kernel, se i nuovi vanni
<pa> Kaos_One, perche
<Kaos_One> è come virtual box che si deve ricompilare..
<pa> perche' ubuntu e' scema
<pa> non installa di default gli headers
<pa> installa i kernel headers per il nuovo kernel, poi vedrai che i driver te li ricompila
<massimo18> ?
<Odo> Kaos_One, ba' con nvidia non e' cosi', per ati non so
<pa> Odo, anche per nvidia, se aggiorni il kernel ti fotte i driver video
<pa> perche' non vengono installati gli headers
<Odo> pa, ma da quando? da ieri?
<pa> su natty a me ha sempre fatto cosi
<Odo> pa, dal 2006 mai avuto problemi
<pa> i linux-headers non li mette automaticament
<pa> e
<Odo> pa, e mai ricompilato qualcosa
<massimo18> pa: se lo fa solo a te i problemi non sono di ubuntu
<pa> sara' come dici tu, io ho trovato via google la soluzione, perche' questo problema lo hanno avuto anche altri
<Kaos_One> a me costringe a ricompilare virtual box e reinstallare i driver ati..
<Odo> pa, assolutamente non e' cosi'
<massimo18> Kaos_One: ma stiamo parlando di virtual box?
<Odo> al cambio di kernel, ricompila in automatico il modulo e va
<Kaos_One> no..
<Kaos_One> del cambio kernel
<Kaos_One> che mi costringe a reinstallare i driver della scheda video..
<massimo18> Kaos_One: bho mai capitato
<Odo> Kaos_One, stesso dicesi per vbox o vmware o qualsiasi cosa abbia un modulo, semplicemente se la procedura e' automatizzata al primo avvio ricompila i moduli
<Kaos_One> mi pare vi sia un comando che permette di evitare sto problema..
<Odo> Kaos_One, se non e' automatizzata si procede a mano
<Odo> ma per i driver video e' tutto automatico
<Kaos_One> sul mio no :(
<Odo> Kaos_One, e' un problema di scheda video, non di ubuntu, in linea di massima funziona cosi', chiaro che puo' capitare che un driver video non si ricompili, ma il dev-team c'e' anche per questo per assicurarsi che dopo un aggiornamento tutto funzioni
<Odo> Kaos_One, altra storia e' se prendi i driver esterni al gestore pacchetti, come per esempio i .run di nvidia chiaro che ad un cambio kernel i driver vanno ricompilati
<Kaos_One> a me il kernel non ha mai dato problemi..
<massimo18> Kaos_One: che kernel stai usando?
<Kaos_One> nono.. io uso quelli che cerca il gestore..
<Kaos_One> 2.6.32-31-generic-pae
<Kaos_One> ma questo disagio lo dà ad ogni kernel..
<massimo18> uhmm
<massimo18> Kaos_One: ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Kaos_One> 10.04
<massimo18> a ok
<Kaos_One> forse è per via del fatto che sto col pae
<Kaos_One> invece di quello standard
<massimo18> non so dirti
<Odo> Kaos_One, hai 4gb di ram?
<Kaos_One> si
<Odo> Kaos_One, e stai usando la 32?
<pa> Kaos_One, controlla di avere gli headers
<Kaos_One> ok
<Kaos_One> giusto una curiosità.. ma pae è per 64 bit? O.o
<Odo> Kaos_One, il kernel pae si dovrebbe usare su versioni 32bit che hanno 4 o piu gb di ram
<Odo> Kaos_One, ma se hai un processore 64bit io fossi in te metterei la 64bit
<Kaos_One> lo so ma su ubuntu software c'è scritto headers 2.6.32-31 generic pae for vesion on x86..
<Kaos_One> mentre per i386 c'è 2.6.32-31..
<pa> se hai la 32 bit, probabilmente stai usando un kernel generic-pae
<pa> dpkg -l | grep image | grep linux
<pa> poi , se non li hai, installa gli headers corrispondenti
<Kaos_One> quindi metto quelli "2.6.32-31 generic pae for vesion on x86" anche se sto con 32?
<pa> se  il comando qui sopra ti dice che hai installato un kernel generic-pae, si
<pa> i kernel generic-pae sono solo per 32 bit
<Kaos_One> ok ;)
<Kaos_One> ne ho un bordello
<Kaos_One> xD
<Kaos_One> ok.. come faccio ad aggiungerlo tra gli aggiornamenti?
<Kaos_One> io riavvio ;)
<Kaos_One> ok ora ho risolto :D
<Kaos_One> mi chiedo come aggiungere gli headers nei repository
<pa> Kaos_One, in hce senso?
<pa> nei repo?
<pa> ci sono gia. per installarli, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-blabla
<Kaos_One> no dico.. per fare in modo che il gestore aggiornamenti lo installi
<jester-> Kaos_One: isntalli cosa
<Kaos_One> gli headers
<jester-> Kaos_One: del kernel?
<Kaos_One> si
<jester-> Kaos_One: uname -r cosa risponde
<Kaos_One> quelli del kernel attuale già li ho installati.. mi chiedevo come fare in automatico..
<jester-> Kaos_One: uname -r cosa risponde
<Kaos_One> 2.6.32-31-generic-pae
<jester-> Kaos_One: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
<Kaos_One> gia fatto
<Kaos_One> dal gestore software
<jester-> allora li aggiorna auto
<jester-> se aggiorna il kernel aggiorna anche gli headers con quel pacchetto
<Kaos_One> no..
<Kaos_One> a me non lo fa..
<Kaos_One> lo devo fare a mano..
<jester-> si che lo fa
<Kaos_One> boh a me non lo fa..
<jester-> Kaos_One: lo fa quando necessario, non è che tutti i giorni aggiorni gli headers cosi per sport
<Kaos_One> lo so
<Kaos_One> ma quando aggiorno il kernel gli headers li devo aggiornare manualmente
<jester-> Kaos_One: fa vedere nel pastebin dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<jester-> Kaos_One: se usi apt-get upgrade o dist-upgrade li aggiorna
<Kaos_One> io uso il gestore aggiornamenti
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647309/
<jester-> Kaos_One: infatti non hai  linux-headers-generic-pae
<jester-> ti aggiorna i nomali generic ma non i pae
<Kaos_One> si occupa di aggiornare i pae?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> vedo hai kernel generic e generic-pae
<Kaos_One> installo linux headers generic pae?
<jester-> eh
<smbot> ciao ragazzi, dovrei configurare uno scanner di rete
<smbot> ubuntu 10.04 da dove devo partire ?
<smbot> c'è un howto qsa ?
<jester-> smbot: multifunzione?
<smbot> yes
<smbot> xerox wc3550
<jester-> smbot: eth?
<jester-> o wifi
<smbot> wifi
<smbot> io sono in lan
<smbot> vorrei capire come configurarle lo scanner
<jester-> smbot:  installa la sampante di rete e poi usi xsane
<smbot> stampante di rete installata
<smbot> stampo senza problemi
<smbot> lancio xsane
<smbot> e non trova nessun device
<jester-> smbot: prova sudo xsane
<smbot> stesso errore
<smbot> scanning for device.. no device available
<smbot> devo configurare xsane in qualche modo per dirgli di prendere la stampante di rete?
<jester-> smbot: mi sa che serve il driver
<smbot> ma di solito come si configurano gli scanner via rete?
<jester-> smbot: se la stampante è installata e funza il driver di stampa c'è ma se non vede lo scanner manca il driver linux
<jester-> e non trovo nessun thread sui forum
<smbot> e nemmeno io :(
<jester-> smbot: sul sito xeros nessun driver linux?
<smbot> ho trovato un driver
<smbot> http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-3550/file-download/itit.html?operatingSystem=winxp&fileLanguage=it&contentId=111156&from=downloads&viewArchived=false
<smbot> non so assolutamente cosa faccia
<smbot> e non mi va di lasciar girare script così
<smbot> quindi se c'era un modo open per farlo
<smbot> preferivo
<jester-> smbot: nada linux a quel link
<jester-> smbot: la prossima volta cerca di prendere hw supportato
<jester-> tipo hp officejet 4500 che installi hplip-gui e funza appena la attacchi alla rete
<smbot> non l'ho scelto io
<smbot> ma in ogni caso lo faro' funzionare
<smbot> :)
<jester-> smbot: se tgrovi il verso fai sapere
<jester-> se trovi*
<smbot> ok
<smbot> grazie
<quovadis> salve, ho un problema dopo l'upgrade non funziona più il wi-fi
<quovadis> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> quovadis: cioè?
<quovadis> cia jester, ti ricordi? non funziona più il wireless
<jester-> quovadis: in seguito a?
<quovadis> upgrade
<jester->         quovadis  avvia col penultimo kernel
<quovadis> come faccio
<jester-> quovadis: al boot hai un menu o no
<quovadis> si
<jester-> quindi scegli il penultimo kernel
<jester-> ha un numero in meno
<quovadis> mi correggo, quando lo riaccendo mi parte direttamente ubuntu
<jester-> quovadis: tieni premuto shift
<quovadis> quando lo riavvio?
<jester-> eh
<quovadis> quando faccio ripartire il SO
<jester-> quando accendi il pc
<quovadis> ok provo
<marker_> ciao
<quovadis> ci siamo, dove c'è scritto modalità di ripristino?
<jester-> quovadis: no
<jester-> quovadis: ogni versione ha ilripristiono
<jester-> scegli avvio normale del secondo kernel in lista
<jester-> quovadis: o dentro a vecchi kernel
<marker_> ho un router netgear e uso come ricevitore una adatattore usb sempre della stessa marca (ho comprato tutto nella stessa confezione). Il ricevitore wi-fi interno del notebook non mi funziona. Il router e ha un metro circa dal computer.
<jester-> marker_: non funza la penna o l'integrata
<marker_> l'integrata
<marker_> ma forse è guasta perchè anche su win non funziona
<jester-> marker_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> marker_: cosa risponde
<marker_> volevo segnalare che quando mi collego wireless devo fare vari tentativi prima che si collega (cioè connetto, niente, disconetto e riprovo a connettere, e dopo vari tentativi sono connesso)
<marker_> con il cavo tramite  scheda di rete LAN, si collega subito..
<marker_> ovvimate succede pure che il wireless all'avvio si collega subito...
<marker_> ovvimente succede pure che il wireless all'avvio si collega subito...
<marker_> volevo sapere solo se era una cosa normale questo comportamento del wireless...
<marker_> scusa jester, in questo momento non posso andare su ubuntu...
<marker_> volevo segnalare che quando mi collego wireless devo fare vari tentativi prima che si collega (cioè connetto, niente, disconetto e riprovo a connettere, e dopo vari tentativi sono connesso)
<marker_> volevo sapere solo se era una cosa normale questo comportamento del wireless...?
<quovadis> ci sono 5 righe: ubuntu, con linux 2.6.38-10-generic; ubuntu con linux 2.6.10-38-generic (modalità di ripristino); previous linux version; memory test; memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200
<quovadis> jester
<pepi_> ciao
<pepi_> mi serve un pocino di aiuto, qualcuno puo aiutare?
<pepi_> mi serve un pocino di aiuto, qualcuno puo aiutare? ;s con silverlight
<pepi_> volevo vedere rai.tv ma nn viene video fuori?
<mariafranca> scusate ho un problema per far abilitare pppoe all'avvio
<mariafranca> cioè: facendo sudo pppeoconf e seguendo la procedura
<mariafranca> riesco a connettermi
<mariafranca> ma quando riavvio devo ripetere la procedura
<bobbybong> mariafranca, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=378288.0
<pinguinolinux> ciao a tutti ho un problema il mio  ubuntu 11.04 si blocca prima della schermata di login mi potete aiutare?
<pinguinolinux> poi mi parte in modalità grafica di emergenza
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, ti dice qualche errore
<bobbybong> ?
<mariafranca> bobbybong, grazie!!!!
<bobbybong> :)
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: no si blocca con un schermata di colore viola e il mouse non si muove
<bobbybong> cat Xorg.0.log |grep error
<bobbybong> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep error
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep error 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: mi hai letto
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, non è un una cosa significativa
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: e che vuol dire
<bobbybong> che non pregiudica niente
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: in verita un volta ho copiato il xorg.conf.safe con xorg.conf e pareva andare bene poi ho fattto degli aggiornamenti e non e piu ripartivo in modalità normale
<bobbybong> hai messo dei driver video?
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: no non ho mai fatto nulla sulla scheda video
<bobbybong> pinguinolinux, se non avessi fatto nulla non ci sarebbe neanche  un xorg.conf tranne che xorg.conf.failsafe
<esulu> ciao
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: xorg.conf lo copiato uguale io da xorg.conf.failsafe
<bobbybong> perché?
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: e questo è tutto
<pinguinolinux> per consiglio da un amico di questa stessa chat e per un periodo è andato in modalita normle ma adesso dopo gli aggiornamenti si è riproposto il problema
<bobbybong> cancellalo o rinominalo e riavvia
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: lo fatto ma non parte lo stesso
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: in modalita normale
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: che  poi in modalita normale o di grafica di emergenza non cambia nulla
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: dev'essere una stupidata
<bobbybong> non so
<pinguinolinux> bobbybong: che posso fare
<bobbybong> non so
<pinguinolinux> adesso provo nel forum
<pinguinolinux> riciao a tutti, ripropongo il problema magari qualcuno si è collegato adesso e ha il mio stesso problema ho la 11.04 che si blocca prima della schemata di login qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<pinguinolinux> ma in avvio modalita grafica di emergenza va tutto bene
<Steeler> pinguinolinux, non saprei, io l'ho dovuto formattare 2 volte, natty non mi convince.
<kuix> ragazzi help me http://pastebin.com/NZMAcUEp
<kuix> ma non dovrei avere la lista degli os li? >.<
<jester-> kuix: la lista sta in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kuix> esce bianco
<kuix> non c'è nulla li >.<
<jester-> impossibile
<kuix> eppure si :(
<jester-> sbagli  file
<jester-> vacci con nautilus e aprilo con gedit
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> ho un router netgear e uso una adattatore wireless usb sempre della stessa marca. Ho comprato tutto nella stessa confezione. Il router è ha un metro circa dal computer. Non uso il ricevitore wi-fi interno perchè non funziona su ubuntu (anche se l'indicatore luminoso è accesso), credo sia guasto visto che non funziona neanche su windows.
<lesnek> Quando mi collego con il wireless (con l'adattatore) non si collega sempre al primo tentativo (non si connette, poi riprovo a connettere e dopo vari tentativi mi riesco a collegare, poi la connessione è stabile e veloce); con il cavo collegato alla schede rete la connessione avviene immediatamente. Volevo sapere se questo comportamento della connessione wi-fi è normale..?
<lesnek> Un altra domanda io penso che il ricevitore wi-fi interno del mio notebook è guasto, c'è qualche sistema di diagnostica in Ubuntu per vedere se ho ragione o no?
<jester-> lesnek: devi installare i backports cw
<lesnek> per vedere se è guasto il ricevitore interno o i tentativi di connessione?
<jester-> lesnek:  sudo rfkill list e fa vedere la risposta su pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> lesnek: e pure lspci | grep -i network
<lesnek> questo è il primo http://paste.ubuntu.com/647603/
<jester-> lesnek: anche sudo iwconfig
<lesnek> aspetta è un pò lento il link per incollare
<lesnek> paste.ubuntu.com non carica...
<lesnek> rimane in attesa...
<jester-> lesnek: incolla qui la riga da lspci
<lesnek> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<lesnek> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<lesnek> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<lesnek> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<lesnek> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<FloodBotIt1> lesnek: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lesnek> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<lesnek> 00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
<jester-> lesnek: lspci | grep -i network
<lesnek> con questa stringa lspci | grep -i network non compare niente
<jester-> lesnek: va che pastebin funzica, posta lspci
<lesnek> con lspci solo ovviamente l'hardware su porta pci..
<jester-> lesnek: l'integrata sta li
<lesnek> uffa paste rimane sempre fermo a caricare :-(. il server intasato?
<jester-> è una scheggia
<jester-> lesnek: http://pastebin.com/
<lesnek> forse ho qualche problema di connessione
<lesnek> sto usando pidgin per chattare, ma rallenta questo programma?
<lesnek> mi riccolego
<lesnek_> ciao sono di nuovo qui
<lesnek_> perchè non mi funziona pastepin.ubuntu.com ??
<lesnek_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647628/
<lesnek_> questo è il risulato di lspci
<lesnek_> avedo qualche add-on che mi rallentava il browser....
<lesnek_> jester?
<lesnek_> ?
<lesnek_> ciao
<lesnek_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<lesnek_>  ho un router netgear e uso una adattatore wireless usb sempre della stessa marca. Ho comprato tutto nella stessa confezione. Il router è ha un metro circa dal computer. Non uso il ricevitore wi-fi interno perchè non funziona su ubuntu (anche se l'indicatore luminoso è accesso), credo sia guasto visto che non funziona neanche su windows.  Quando mi collego con il wireless (con l'adattatore) non si collega sempre al primo tentat
<pak89> ho un asus eeepc 2gb e nn so minimamente che sitema operativo linux metterci sopra per renderlo utilizzabile
<kuix> ragazzi piccolo problema quando uso wine per esempio con unreal torurnament il mouse che vienne catturato fa li pizze..come lo risolvo?
<kuix> forse risolto ;)
<kuix> nop :(
<Innerina> Aiuto! Non so cosa devo cliccare per il certificato di msn per Pidgin...
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647701/ Rifiuto o accetto?
<Innerina> Non è chiara la domanda, o meglio le conseguenze se accetto o rifiuto...
<Innerina> Il problema è che potrebbe cadermi msn :(
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-20
<fenixxx_86> yvesBsAs:
<fenixxx_86> ci sewi ???
<fenixxx_86> sei ???
<fenixxx_86> :-D ...
<FloodBotIt1> fenixxx_86: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> zi zi
<yvesBsAs> è partito?
<fenixxx_86> no ... allora ho provato a
<fenixxx_86> togliere tutte le vite dalla parte di sotto in quanto non credo che sulla tastiera ci sono viti
<fenixxx_86> ma nn si staccava ...
<fenixxx_86> kmq ... ho provato a farlo partire senza hd ... ma non parte lo stesso ...
<fenixxx_86> c'e' solo una piccola porta che se toglo tre viti si apre sta porta dove ci sono 2 banki di ram ... ed il processore ...
<fenixxx_86> poi l'altra porta che se svito 2 vite tolgo l hd ...
<fenixxx_86> il problema è che ne da una ne dall'altra intravedo la pila del bios :-(
<yvesBsAs> si, ho cercato in rete ed ho visto, non il tuo modello, ma sembrano tutti uguali
<fenixxx_86> ah ok ... quindi io non ho solution ???
<yvesBsAs> no, la soluzione c'è, solo che l'hanno nascosta
<fenixxx_86> eh bene
<fenixxx_86> allora siamo bravi noi a trovarla ank se nascosta ...
<yvesBsAs> temo sia sotto la tastiera, ma per tirarla via dovrei averlo sotto mano, non so come sia mantenuta
<fenixxx_86> cosa la tastiera ???
<fenixxx_86> io sulla tastiera o affianco o nei paraggi nn vedo viti come faccioa  atirarla via ??
<yvesBsAs> si, le tastiere si sollevano, alcune facilmente, altre bisogna smontare i bordi, se trovassi un manuale di riparazione del tuo modello, o simile, sarebbe una pacchia
<yvesBsAs> no no, le viti son da sotto, ed è mantenuta con clips sui lati (normalmente)
<fenixxx_86> quindi io da sotto tolgo le viti della tastiera perche ci sono 2 viti affianco a cui c'e' un piccolo segno che sembra vagamente una tastiera ...
<yvesBsAs> è probabile, servono a mantenere la tastiera solidale al portatile
<yvesBsAs> passa in /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'staff'
<yvesBsAs> sdhasu, che vuoi? farti sculacciare?
<sdhasu> english bitch
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'staff'
<zeitgeist000> salve come si chiama il canale offtopic?
<enzotib> !chat | zeitgeist000
<ubot-it> zeitgeist000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zeitgeist000> !chat
<zeitgeist000> thanks
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<FxIII> ciao a tutti
<FxIII> con xrandr è possibile ruotare l'output del video ( il che è utile nei poratili), esiste un modo per ruotare anche gli assi del touchpad?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<remix_tj> FxIII: xrandr si occupa solo del video, per gli assi del touchpad non saprei che tool consigliarti
<FxIII> remix_tj: ho trovato una patch per synclient il gestore di synaptic
<FxIII> remix_tj: ora con synclient orientation=3 && xrandr -o 3
<FxIII> posso ruotare schermo ed assi
<FxIII> il repository è in ppa:aapo-rantalainen/ppa-aaporantalainen
<FxIII> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics è il pacchetto per avere orientation tra le opzioni del driver
<FxIII> remix_tj: io credo che sia una cosa molto utile da scrivere nel forum, soprattutto con i netbook è una comodità per leggere articoli lunghi
<FxIII> solo che non ho idea di dove scriverlo
<foo75> Ciao a tutti, un consiglio: sto cercando una applicazione per ascoltare file audio che sia leggere e che permetta di impostare dei bookmark. VLC sarebbe stato perfetto se non che c'è un mega bug per cui i bookmarks non possono esse ere salvati. Cosa mi sonsigliate !?
<nicotano> salve
<remix_tj> FxIII: scrivi sul wiki
<tano> come
<FxIII> remix_tj: url?
<remix_tj> !wiki | FxIII
<ubot-it> FxIII: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<tano> chi può aiutarmi per la configurazione di una stampante Epson dx7450 in rete o meglio non riesco ad attivare lo scanner in remoto
<FxIII> remix_tj: 0k mi faccio un giro ed appena posso posto una microguida
<remix_tj> tano: cosa intendi come "lo scanner in remoto" ?
<tano> periferica scanner collegata al modem rooter di alice e messa a disposizione sulla rete
 * nicotano saluta
<remix_tj> tano: che sappa io non si puo' fare con lo scanner
<remix_tj> solo la stampante
<remix_tj> infatti io la parte di scansione la faccio attaccando direttamente lo scanner al pc quando mi serve
<tano> si
<tano> e funziona perfettamente nulla da ridire
<tano> ma avrei volito superare lo scoglio
<tano> trasformandola in una vera e propria stampante di rete senza dover avere il solito incubo di avere il pc acceso
<tano> non trovo il modo di indirizzare Xsane o sane verso la risorsa
<tano> o meglio ricevo sempre la solita risposta periferica non trovata
<piero72> salve a tutti avrei un problema e sono nuovo di ubuntu qualcuno è cosi gentile da darmi una mano? grazie
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | piero72
<ubot-it> piero72: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<piero72> ok grazie
<piero72> la mia domanda è questa: ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu il software studio 11 ma poi non riesco ad installarlo
<jester-> piero72: cioè?
<piero72> il file scaricato è un .iso
<jester-> piero72: cosa e dove hai scaricato di preciso
<jester-> piero72: intendi ubuntustudio?
<piero72> yes
<nicotano> !iso | piero72
<ubot-it> piero72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> piero72: ma stai scrivendo da os ubuntu adesso?
<piero72> no
<piero72> comunque la masterizzazione l'ho fatta
<piero72> ho reinserito il cd
<jester-> piero72: quindi vorresti installare il sistmea ubuntustudio?
<piero72> ma non parte in automatico come dovrebbe
<tano> remix_tj: quindi devo lasciare ogni speranza di  rilevare una multifunzione/scanner  di rete?
<piero72> si ho un altro pc con ubuntu
<nicotano> piero72, devi masterizzare il file iso come descritto nella pagina wiki segnalata
<piero72> nicotano ho fatto proprio come dice li
<piero72> ma non va
<nicotano> piero72, hai prima verificato integrità file scaricato con  md5sum
<jester-> !installazione | piero72 dopo masterizzato segui
<ubot-it> piero72 dopo masterizzato segui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nicotano> piero72, masterizza su cd vergini  a bassa velocità
<piero72> nicotano  controllato è ok
<piero72> e masterizzato alla  minima velocità
<nicotano> piero72, predisposto pc per boot da cd?
<jester-> piero72: masterizzare significa scrivere la iso e no copiarla tal quale e poi devi preoccuparti che al boot il pc avvii il cdrom
<remix_tj> tano: che sappa io si, a meno che non ci sia qualche software speciale per linux
<piero72> scusate l'ignoranza ma quindi il cd con un prog in iso deve partire lo stesso da boot e poi si installa sull'hd dove c'è ubuntu?
<jester-> piero72: se hai scritto la iso correttamente e il pc avvia il cdrom lo installi dove ti pare indipendentemente se c'è ubuntu o no
<nicotano> piero72, ubuntustudio non è un programma ma una distribuzione linux quindi devi avviare il pc dal cd e poi procedere all'installazione
<jester-> piero72: se intendi che devi aggiunere a ubuntu che gia hai la studio stai sbagliando tutto
<piero72> ahhhh ecco...allora non avevo capito nulla...pensavo fosse un software
<jester-> piero72: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<jester-> piero72: collegato a internet naturalmente
<shouldes> piero72, Una iso è l'immagine di qualcosa, quindi se è l'immagine di un CD d'avvio, scrive un disco d'avvio
<piero72> shouldes grazie, su questo non ci sono dubbi. non sapevo che ubuntu studio fosse una distro
<piero72> nicotano quindi ubuntustudio è un so indipendente da ubuntu che posso installare su partizione diversa?
<tano> remix_tj: grazie per il momento mi accontero di quello che ho e se mai avro ulteriori notizie divulghero. Ps: se diventasse un vero e proprio ip di rete ?
<remix_tj> non c'entra niente se e' o non e' un ip
<nicotano> piero72, se hai già ubuntu puoi aggiungere il software specifico come ha suggerito jester- prima
<remix_tj> dipende dal tipo di servizio che pubblica la stampante
<remix_tj> a quanto ne so io
<remix_tj> per lo scanner non esiste uno standard per la scansione in rete
<nicotano> piero72,  <jester-> piero72: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<piero72> ok provo subito e vi faccio sapere. grazie per il momento a tutti
<nicotano> :)
<shouldes> piero72, Ubuntu Studio è una variante di *ubuntu, con xfce, senza il server audio predefinito in ubuntu con gnome, con alcuni programmi e settaggi più adatti a certi usi
<piero72> tanks shouldes
<christianC> ciao
<piero72> jester- scusa una volta terminato il download devo eseguire qualcosa?
<jester-> piero72: riavvi se richiesto
<jester-> piero72: aggiunge semplicemente dei progammi e settaggi
<piero72> non vedo nessuna aggiunta forse è il caso che riavvio?
<christianC> se installo il nuovo ubuntu 11.4 sul mio HP pavilion dv6, la webcam integrata continuerà a funzionare?  riconoscerà la mia stampante epson??
<nicotano> christianC, provalo in sessione live se funzionano installi
<christianC> buona idea
<christianC> se scarico ubunto lo devo mettere su un cd normale o un dvd?
<nicotano> cd
<nicotano> !iso | christianC
<ubot-it> christianC: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<christianC> grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<piero72> jester- non vedo nessuna aggiunta forse è il caso che riavvio?
<nicotano> piero72, riavvia
<christianC> chiedevo perchè quando avevo ubuntu sul mio vecchio portatile, non mi riconosceva la webcam su skype o su msn ,quindi nn mi permetteva la videochaimata
<piero72> nicotano fatto cambia la grafica ma i progr sono gli stessi di prima
<tano> remix_tj k lo avevo capito e che spero sempre in una nuova via ciao grazie e grazie.
<nicotano> piero72, qui è descritto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio
<christianC> ma c'è la possibilità di installare ubuntu su un tablet che usa android?
<Laura> uso ubuntu 10.10 e, clickaando GESTORE AGGIORNAMENTI, non mi compare l'avanzamento di release... come posso farlo comparire?
<bobbybong> Laura, devi modificare le opzioni
<Laura> bobbybong: owero? quali opzioni? e quali modifiche?
<bobbybong> del gestore di aggiornamenti
<bobbybong> sto usando kde
<Laura> bobbybong: quali opzioni del gestore d aggiornamenti?
<jester-> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<jester-> Laura: comunque vai in amministrazione/sorgenti software/rilasci (o aggiormanti) e setta normali
<jester-> Laura: poi fai aggiornare e vedi che compare
<Laura> jester-: ho clickato sistema > amministrazione ,,, nn trovo sorgenti sw/rilasci
<Laura> jester-: cmq, è già set 'normale' su 'impostazioni'
<Laura> jester-: e non esce l'avanzamento...
<jester-> Laura: software center/modifica/sorgenti software
<Laura> jester-: è già set 'normale'
<Laura> jester-: rilasci normali
<jester-> Laura: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Laura: poi controlla in gestore aggiornamenti
<Laura> jester-: ho fatto sudo.... ma in 'gestore update' nn esce l'avanzamento
<jester-> Laura: gnome?
<Laura> jester-: sto usando gnome... se è quello ke vuoi sapere
<jester-> Laura: alt F2 scrivici update-manager -d
<Laura> jester-: l'ho scritto
<jester-> enter
<Laura> jester-: fatto
<jester-> che fa
<Laura> jester-: nulla...direi
<jester-> Laura: = hai il sistema a bione donne
<jester-> buone_donne
<jester-> Laura: scaricati la iso della 11-04 e fai installazione con partizionamento manuale non facedno formattare se hai dati da preservare
<jester-> e mi pare che lpinstaller chieda se vuoi aggiornare senza piallare
<Steeler> jester-, ma non è più facile fare "aggiorna" ?
<jester-> Steeler: se l'aggiornamento funzasse si
<jester-> leggi sopra
<Steeler> jester-, io dico dall'avvio delll'istallazione di NATTY..
<jester-> [16:00]  <jester-> e mi pare che lpinstaller chieda se vuoi aggiornare senza piallare
<jester-> ma era gia uscito
<attempt> o/
<mrpc> ciao
<mrpc> chi mi aiuta a far andare la cam del portatie? questo è il modello della cam ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<geko> mrpc, ciao, ma una cam integrata?
<mrpc> geko, si
<geko> con skype non va?
<mrpc> non va con nulla
<geko> che portatile hai?
<geko> hai provato con il progamma cheese?
<mrpc> si
<geko> che ubuntu usi?
<mrpc> a parte che usa i drive gspca che ancora non ho instllato ma tempo fa provando mi davano dei problemi nella compilazione...11.04
<geko> sul pc hai anche windows? lì ti funziona?
<geko> in genere dovrebbero usare i driver uvcvideo
<geko> le cam in tegrate
<mrpc> su wind. va
<geko> lsmod | grep uvcvideo
<mrpc> ma anche con la 10.10 aveva dei problemi ma ruotandola funzionava, con la 11.04 nisba
<geko> modprope uvcvideo
<mrpc> geko, primo comando: uvcvideo 66851  0 - videodev 75143  2 uvcvideo,gspca_main
<mrpc> il secondo non mi restituisce nulla
<geko> il driver uvcvideo è caricato
<geko> mah!
<geko> non do darti altre indicazioni mi spiace
<mrpc> fa nulla
<joiner> buongiorno a tutti, sto provando xubuntu in live cd e mi chiede account e pswrd... che ne so io? Voglio dire manco ho cominciato, cosa devo mettere
<bobbybong> joiner, utente ubuntu e nessuna password
<joiner> bobbybong, grazie ora si è sbloccato
<bobbybong> :)
<joiner> rettifico sembrava sbloccato ma continua a richiederle dopo aver macinato sul cd un bel po', dipende forse dal mio pc datato 650 mhz 256 ram?
<jester-> joiner: 256 ram cosa hai installato
<joiner> sto provando xubuntu in live cd
<jester-> joiner: gia il cd è lento su un pc recente
<jester-> joiner:  installando migliora nettamente
<joiner> si ma il problema è che non riesco a passare l'autenticazione non so cosa scrivere ho gia provato ubuntu e niente pasword ma parte macina e la richiede
<jester-> joiner: autenticazione di che
<joiner> utente e paswrd
<jester-> non serve nessun user e pass sulla live se hai scaricato l'originale
<jester-> joiner: e le recenti distro
<joiner> xubuntu 11.04 scaricata da emule
<jester-> joiner: hai preso un tarocco
<jester-> !natty | joiner prendila da qui
<ubot-it> joiner prendila da qui: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<joiner> azz tempo perso per me e voi grazie e scusate
<fenixxx_86> Buonasera ... ho un benq joybook s53 ... e vorrei aggiornare il bios ... come posso fare ???
<fenixxx_86> il massimo che sono riuscito a trovare è questo file http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:MxPRUen_pYcJ:ftp://211.78.86.210/digital_media/joybook/bios/jbs53/s53_bios_upgrade_instructions.pdf+s53_bios_upgrade_instructions.pdf&hl=it&gl=it&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgjubJAUQrGuWeBVSyDysmyZXvOwdbkxZTBq9fuEjE_VymLDoyvw4ejpe6_ZtEj99Kxx8Jt4WM5u-bWLO_CZnXXpn0hJWmls6Ow7NqNt-y84GHXyxJvY5F9MLkn3s04TMpc6CR8&sig=AHIEtbSlS489wNtAL6ymg6goz4XtX3
<fenixxx_86> ma avendo ubuntu 10.04 non so prpr come fare ...
<fenixxx_86> Buonasera ... ho un benq joybook s53 ... e vorrei aggiornare il bios ... come posso fare ???
<fenixxx_86> il massimo che sono riuscito a trovare è questo file http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:MxPRUen_pYcJ:ftp://211.78.86.210/digital_media/joybook/bios/jbs53/s53_bios_upgrade_instructions.pdf+s53_bios_upgrade_instructions.pdf&hl=it&gl=it&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgjubJAUQrGuWeBVSyDysmyZXvOwdbkxZTBq9fuEjE_VymLDoyvw4ejpe6_ZtEj99Kxx8Jt4WM5u-bWLO_CZnXXpn0hJWmls6Ow7NqNt-y84GHXyxJvY5F9MLkn3s04TMpc6CR8&sig=AHIEtbSlS489wNtAL6ymg6goz4XtX3
<fenixxx_86> ma avendo ubuntu 10.04 non so prpr come fare ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sul sito del pc non c'è nessuna undicazione?
<fenixxx_86> http://benq.it/support/downloads/downloads.cfm/dtype/B/page/downloads/product/829 sono per winz ... e poi non si scarica prpr nulla
<jester-> fenixxx_86: ci sono delle live di xp in giro
<fenixxx_86> je
<fenixxx_86> jester-: non ne ho ne idea ne ne ho mai sentito parlare
<jester-> fenixxx_86: prova a cercare in gogol: windows xp livecd
<fenixxx_86> ok la sto scaricando :-D ...
<fenixxx_86> ma il problema è da
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ma devo dare solo ok sul programma ??? e fa tutto lui ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: logico che devi seguire la doc sul sito del pc sul come aggiornare il bios
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ok senza dubbio ma quello che non mi è chiaro è il punto 6 ed il punto 8 ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: lanci il .exe e poi segui l'andamento
<fenixxx_86> ah ok ... :-D
<fenixxx_86> vediamo come ce ne usciamo
<raffa50> aiuto
<raffa50> mi sono scoparse le barre delle finestre
<raffa50> aiuto
<raffa50> reinstallo tutto?
<raffa50> risolto
<jester-> raffa50: usa ubuntu classic no effetti
<Alessia> uso ubuntu 11.04 e firefox 5 , ho provato ad installare moonlight e mi dice -> incompatibile con firefox 5 <- come risolvo?
<Holden> Alessia, non ho firefox 5, ma forse ancora è troppo nuovo e non c'è il plugin per moonlight
<Alessia> Holden: firefox5 è d default su ubuntu 11.04
<Holden> Alessia, ok, allora non saprei. comunque a che ti serve moonlight? l'ultima volta che l'ho provato non andava molto bene, per esempio molti siti come la rai non riuscivi a vederli
<Holden> Alessia, hai provato ad installarlo da qui: http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ ?
<Alessia> Holden: yes
<esulu> we
<Alessia> Holden: infatti non riesco a vedere ne rai ne mediaset :(
<Holden> Alessia, ma mediaset non usa (usava?) flash?
<Alessia> Holden: http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/236347/edizione-ore-1830-del-20-luglio.html
<Holden> Alessia, hmm, non mi apre la pagina
<Alessia> a me la apre ma nn mi apre il video xké mi dice d installare silverlight e, quando lo installo, mi dice ke nn è compatibile con firefox5
<Alessia> Holden: se vuoi puoi aprirla clickando -> www.studioaperto.it
<Alessia> Holden: e poi clicka Ultima edizione
<Holden> Alessia, ok la pagina principale la apre... vediamo un po
<napster32> Buonasera a tutti
<kappa> linux mint8 xfce va bene per acer aspire one netbook?
<bobbybong> ! chat | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lesnek> ciao
<kappa> ho provato molte volte ad installare ubuntu remix sul netbook acer aspiere one e quando arrivo nel 3 passo và in crash
<bobbybong> kappa, http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<kappa> sicuro?
<lesnek> uso un adattatore wi-fi usb, perchè il ricevitore interno del notebook sembra che non funziona sia su ubuntu sia su windows. Su Ubuntu però la spia luminosa è accesa. Volevo sapere se c'era qualche strumento di diagnostica su Ubuntu per verificare...
<Alessia> uso ubuntu 11.04 e firefox 5 , ho provato ad installare moonlight e mi dice -> incompatibile con firefox 5 <- come risolvo?
<jester-> Alessia: aspettando che ne facciano uno compatibile o installando una versione precedente di ff
<Alessia> jester-: quindi nn c'è soluzione :( come temevo :( vbb
<ezio_> ciao. qualcuno sa se dragon speaking funziona su ubuntu?
<bobbybong> Alessia, puoi scaricarti la versione portable di firefox
<bobbybong> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<Alessia> bobbybong: ok grz, anke se nn capisco xké nn aggiornino  + spesso moonlight vbb
<ezio_> nessuno usa dragon ?
<K99Brain> !italiano | Alessia
<ubot-it> Alessia: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ezio_> vabbeh, ciao a tutti
<Alessia> K99Brain: http://www.prepos.it/versione%20in%20chattese.htm
<K99Brain> tiè
<shaquile> Finalemente ho trovato un modo piu nerd di imparare l'italiano :)
<kappa> come devo configurare la chiavetta dellla vodafone?
<kappa> qualcuno mi dice come posso usare lachiavetta della vodafone
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-21
<Odo> Giorno
<mizi> exit
<DarkanseR> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda la risoluzione dello schermo su ubuntu 11
<DarkanseR> su windows xp riesco a impostare la risoluzione a 1154x864, mentre su ubuntu la massima consentita è 1024x768... i driver video ci sono, perchè l'accelerazione 3d è perfetta, e i giochi girano.... qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<enzotib> DarkanseR: che scheda è?
<DarkanseR> ati radeon 9600pro
<DarkanseR> enzotib:  ati radeon 9600pro
<enzotib> DarkanseR: suppongo hai già provato da sistema->preferenze->monitor
<DarkanseR> ovvio
<DarkanseR> enzotib: ovvio , il massimo consentito è 1024x768
<DarkanseR> il monitor è "sconosciuto"
<enzotib> DarkanseR: provato anche il comando xrandr?
<DarkanseR> ??
<DarkanseR> enzotib:  no veramente no
<enzotib> DarkanseR: eseguilo in un terminale, e metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | DarkanseR
<ubot-it> DarkanseR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkanseR> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648920/
<enzotib> DarkanseR: non compare nessuna risoluzione superiore, non so aiutarti
<DarkanseR> enzotib: ma c'è modo di forzare la 1154x864?
<enzotib> DarkanseR: eh, non lo so, probabilmente bisogna fargli capire che il monitor va oltre quello che crede lui, posso supporre che debba modificare o creare un /etc/X11/xorg.conf ad hoc, ma non saprei come
<enzotib> e non so se è il modo corretto di operare, quindi non mi esprimo oltre
<io__> ciao a tutti ho win 7 pro voglio installare ubuntu 11.4 insieme cosa faccio? ubuntu lo ho già scaricato lo ho sul notebook grazie.(sono nuovo)
<io__> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<ranxerox> io__: incomincia a masterizzare l'iso
<ranxerox> e controlla md5
<io__> ok senza estrarre i file ?
<ranxerox> tu hai scaricato l'iso ?
<io__> si
<ranxerox> e masterizza prima pero controlla md5 per vedere se l'iso è buona
<io__> come si controlla md5?
<enzotib> !installazione | io__ guarda anche qui
<ubot-it> io__ guarda anche qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> !md5 | io__
<ubot-it> io__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<io__> ok mi avventuro grazie
<io__> winzozz mi ha rotto
<luigi> ciao a tutti.devo installare stampante samsung scx-3200. in automatico nn mi ha trovato i driver.......
<shaquile> anch'io ho un scx3200
<shaquile> luigi: hai il nuovo drivers?
<luigi> no sto cercando sul sito samsung. il cd di installazione va solo per windows e..mela vero?
<luigi> shaquile,  hai guardato sul sito sumsung? ...ho scaricato  unifiedlinux  ma nn riesco a farlo partire
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<step1989> Un Saluto a tutti i presenti nel chan
<step1989> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<step1989> raga qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | step1989
<ubot-it> step1989: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<step1989> per installare ubuntu su una macchina windows come posso fare?
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<step1989> massimo18 grazie mille
<massimo18> prego
<massimo18> step1989: siamo in un canale di supporto meglio evitare il privato se hai da chiedere chiedi in canale chi sa ti risponde
<step1989> ok scusami
<step1989> sono un pò ignorante
<step1989> volevo chiedere la partizione è meglio che la faccio io manuale oppure la faccio scegliere a lui?
<massimo18> step1989: se sei poco esperto falla fare in automatico
<step1989> facendo installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi?
<massimo18> step1989: esatto
<step1989> ok grazie mille!!
<step1989> massimo18: ora lo installo
<esulu> we
<step1989> per mirc invece il programma è kvirc vero?
<massimo18> step1989: se intendi un client irc me esistono diversi
<massimo18> *nr
<massimo18> seee
<step1989> ah ok
<massimo18> *nr
<massimo18> uhmm
<step1989> no perchè quando usavo fedora usavo kvirc
<massimo18> step1989: ripeto non c'è solo kvirc
<step1989> ma è buono si vero?
<Steeler> step1989, usa Xchat IRC
<step1989> ok grazie mille Steeler
<Steeler> step1989, non usare Xchat GNOME, usa Xchat IRC
<step1989> ok grazie mille di nuovo
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> ho un pc fissoù
<Raffa50> nn riesco a installare ubuntu
<Raffa50> xkè nn vede l'harddisk
<Raffa50> xò la live và
<Raffa50> no way?
<Raffa50> gettare l'hd
<OverMe> ora sei dalla live?
<Raffa50> no su un altro pc
<Raffa50> xò ce l'ho vicino l'altro
<OverMe> l'altro pc è acceso con la live e a portata di mano?
<Raffa50> ho provato con gparted
<Raffa50> ma nn lo vede
<Raffa50> solo con il cd di mac crakkato vede l'hd
<Raffa50> si l'altro pc
<OverMe> -.-
<Raffa50> è acceso con la live
<OverMe> se da terminale dai un: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> lo vede?
<Raffa50> ma gparted nn vede l'hd
<Raffa50> nemmeno col bios lo vede!
<Raffa50> (QUANDO PREMI F12 PER CONFIGURARE)
<OverMe> e allora il problema non è ubuntu
<Raffa50> mi s anke a me
<Raffa50> devo gettare l'hd?
<Raffa50> perchè lo formattato male con winzoz
<enzotib> Raffa50: ma scrivere come un essere umano no, eh?
<Raffa50> eh nu
<OverMe> Raffa50, la formattazione, anche se fatta male, non distrugge un hd
<Raffa50> andato allora
<Pico> buonasera a tutti ... comprato rivista con ubuntu 11.04 su cd come istallare ?
<Pico> da bios avvio da cd ... ma non mi parte il file ISO ??? aiuto .... grazie :)
<enzotib> Pico: perché non scaricare quella dal sito, che è ufficiale e verificabile con checksum md5
<Pico> pc un athlon 1100 mhz con 512 mb e hd da 30 gb ...
<enzotib> Pico: quella del giornale siamo sicuri che sia conforme?
<Pico> conforme ??? rivista Linux Pro edizione Sprea Italy euro 7,90 ...
<enzotib> Pico: e quindi? sinonimo di ufficialità?
<enzotib> non credo
<Pico> problema .... non mi parte da usb non riesco io da bios a risolvere .... allora ho pensato al cd della rivista ... grazie
<enzotib> Pico: controlla che l'md5 del cd sia corretto
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Pico> seguo vostre istruziooni ... ora leggo questo Md5sum ... spero di non perdermi ... grazie
<Pico> devo digitare md5sum ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso dfentro la directory di Ubunti ver 11.004 su Cd .... se ho ben capito ?
<Pico> si ma come si fà ???
<step1989> installo ubuntu a dopo
<Matt_91> è possibile lanciare una stampa di un file in pfd da terminale?
<filo1234> Matt_91: si lpr -d nome_stampante file
<Matt_91> filo1234:  grazie, provo subito
<Matt_91> filo1234: ottimo grazie ancora
<falcoman_2> ciao
<falcoman_2> volevo fare qualche domanda ma purtroppo devo andare
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<salvo> qualcuno mi può aiutare a rimettere ubuntu 10? ho messo la versione 11.4 è lenta, si incanta, mi diventa grigia la finestra e si ferma.
<salvo> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione?
<filo1234> salvo: fai il logout e scegli ubuntu classico, vedi se va meglio
<salvo> dove trovo il logout?
<filo1234> dove c'è il tuo nome
<salvo> filo1234     ho 2 account e un messaggistica. nessun logout
<filo1234> salvo: si a fianco al tuo nome in alto a destra
<filo1234> clieccaci e fai termina sessione
<filo1234> salvo: scusa come lo spegni il pc ogni volta??
<salvo> ok grazie, ora provo, al massimo torno.
<salvo> da arresta, ma prima col tasto fisico perchè si era bloccato
<stejazz> aiutooooo
<salvo> ciao filo a dopo
<stejazz> filo1234, potresti dare una mano anche a me per favore??
<filo1234> non ho nessuna idea su come fare quello che chiedi
<stejazz> disabilitare una scheda video...
<stejazz> ?
<salvo> qualcuno sa dirmi se posso tornare a ubuntu 10?
<filo1234> salvo: devi reinstallare se vuoi farlo
<salvo> ma perdo i file
<salvo> scusa devo andare
<filo1234> no, puoi reinstallare senza fromattare ma in ogni caso è bene che faccia un backup
<Steeler> ma a me natty sembra che ora vada bene, non si blocca
<salvo> rieccomi. lo reinstallo da disco? o da ubuntu software è meglio?
<stejazz> filo1234, e invece sai per caso come abilitare il tasto destro e il multitouch sul mio touchpad??
<salvo> sono un po' imbranato, volevo tenere xp e invece l'ho cancellato quando ho messo ubuntu
<filo1234> salvo: da cd
<salvo> scusa filo, ancora una domanda. vorrei comprare un registratore vocale e usare il software dragon, che però credo non si possa usare su ubuntu. ne sai qualcosa?
<filo1234> no
<salvo> ok cd e grazie
<Matt_91> filo1234: ma il file da stampare può essere in qualunque formato?
<DarkanseR> ei
<DarkanseR> qualcuno mi sa dire il comando che fa vedere se ci sono errori nella scheda video radeon
<DarkanseR> una cosa tipo dmseg?
<filo1234> Matt_91: si
<filo1234> Matt_91: mica tu dalla stampante puoi stampare solo determinati formati..
<Matt_91> filo1234: hum...
<bobbybong> dmesg | grep vga dmesg | grep radeon
<DarkanseR> bobbybong:  se ti pasto il risultato mi dici se vedi errori?
<DarkanseR> !paste
<bobbybong> bo?
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649272/ vedi errori?
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, nessun errore
<DarkanseR> bobbybong:  non so perchè questa scheda video, messa su un altro pc non rendera il 3d! con lo stesso sistema operativo cioè ubuntu 11
<DarkanseR> ma non è un problema di pc, perchè se nello stesso pc dove non funziona la scheda video, metto un altra scheda video, sempre radeon, funziona perfetta, forse è una incompatibilità hardware? bobbybong
<bobbybong> può essere DarkanseR
<bobbybong> bobbybong, o potrebbe anche essere il bios di uno dei pc
<bobbybong> non aggiornato
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: ...non penso
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: eppure i due pc sono molto simili cioè hanno il processore intel pentium 4 tutti e due solo che quello più potente (dove non funziona la scheda video non funziona) è di 3,0ghz, mentre quello scarso (dove la scheda video funziona è di 1,7ghz)
<DarkanseR> poi quello di 1,7 ha le ram pc133
<DarkanseR> invece quello di 3,0 ha le ram ddr400
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, prova a guardare nel bios se è tutto ok
<DarkanseR> cosa dovrei guardare di preciso?
<bobbybong> agp
<bobbybong> mettilo al massimo
<DarkanseR> se vuoi posso montare la scheda vide nel computer da 3,0 avviare ubuntu classico senza effetti grafici e darti il risultato di dmesg
<bobbybong> ok ma prima gualda l'agp nel bios
<bobbybong> guarda
<DarkanseR> prima faccio partire tutto di default
<bobbybong> http://www.megaoverclock.it/AGPAPERTUREUNO.html
<DarkanseR> e poi vediamo cos'è che non va
<DarkanseR> eccomi
<DarkanseR> bobbybong:
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649286/
<salvo> aiuto, non riesco a reinstallare ubuntu 10. come posso fare?
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: non riesco a capire qual'è il problema
<salvo> ho messo ubuntu 11. mi si blocca spesso, diventa grigio e non prende i comandi. vorreio tornare al 10.10
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, qui errori  c'è ne a iosa
<filo1234> salvo: ti ho gia detto come fare
<filo1234> salvo: devi reinstallare da cd
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: si ho notato... ma per quale motivo?? se metto un altro tipo di scheda video "sempre radeon" in questo pc , funziona perfettamente...
<salvo> ma col cd  mi manda su internet, dove c'è l'11, credo
<filo1234> non ho capito
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, non so la live quando lo hai installato come andava
<filo1234> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bobbybong> ?
<salvo> no, ok scusa avevo sbagliato cartella, è partita l'installazione, grazie
<filo1234> o.0 vabè
<DarkanseR> bobbybong:  allora questa è una domanda che mi hanno fatto spesso, allora ti posso dire che con questa scheda video, anche nella live, l'accelerazione 3d non andava,invece la con l'altra scheda radeon nella live andava tutto...
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, se su un'altro pc la stessa scheda va bene il problema è in quel pc
<DarkanseR> e c'è modo di risolvere?
<bobbybong> DarkanseR, devi agire sul bios
<DarkanseR> mmm
<DarkanseR> prov
<DarkanseR> riavvio
<DarkanseR> e cosa potrei modificare ad esempio?
<bobbybong> http://www.megaoverclock.it/AGPAPERTUREUNO.html
<DarkanseR> intanto come memoria nel bios o qualcosa di simile per la scheda video mi indicava 64mb
<DarkanseR> mentre la scheda video è 512mb
<bobbybong> leggi quell'articolo
<bobbybong> quella è l'aperture size
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: non ne che ho capito molto, comunque devo mettere l'aperture size al massimo consentito?
<bobbybong> prova
<DarkanseR> ok vado
<DarkanseR> bobbybong:  ho messo aperture size a 256mb
<DarkanseR> bobbybong: poi first graphics qualcosa era impostata su pci e io ho messo agp
<DarkanseR> però mi da sempre i stessi errori
<salvo> filo, mi puoi supportare, non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<salvo> lancio ubuntu ...iso
<salvo> mi chiede se lo apro con monta archivi predefinita, dico ok ma sta fermo
<salvo> filo?
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> salvo: ma scusa come stai installando? hai scaricato l'iso e masterizzata sul cd?
<filo1234> !installazione | sanova
<ubot-it> sanova: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<filo1234> sorry sanova
<DarkanseR> dove sta grub.conf???
<K99Brain> DarkanseR, in /boot/grub/
<DarkanseR> K99Brain: ma è diverso! O_O dove sta il GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DarkanseR> K99Brain: non credo sia lo stesso file che era una volta O_O è totalmente diverso
<K99Brain> DarkanseR, quella riga la trovi in /etc/default/grub
<K99Brain> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pinguinolinux> ciao a tutti
<DarkanseR> K99Brain: non cè nulla di simile
<pinguinolinux> ho un problema con la mia ubuntu 11.04 che si blocca con subito prima della schermata di login che poi riavvia in modalià grafica di emergenza, c'è un modo per farla partire in modalità normale, mi potete aiutare
<pinguinolinux> scusate riprovo a riformulare la domanda, la mia 11.04 mi parte solo in modalità grafica di emergenza come posso risolvere il probrema?
<Panaclerio_> Ho collegato un lettore bar-code ps/2 tramite adattatore usb ad ubuntu. Sole che il lettore inserisce il carattere "return" al termine della lettura e vorrei toglierlo. Come viene gestito da ubuntu?
<giorgio_> ciao potete aiutarmi
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giorgio_> si io uso xubuntu  ora non mi fa fare più aggiornamenti
<bobbybong> giorgio_, che versione?
<giorgio_> e nn mi fa rimuovere o installare da ubuntu software center
<giorgio_> 11.04
<bobbybong> giorgio_, sudo apt-get update
<giorgio_> sta caricando
<giorgio_> ora dice lettura elenco dei pacchetti fatto
<bobbybong> giorgio_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ntanitime> salve mi serve aiuto !! per sbaglio ho avviato wget a scaricare pagine da un file che conteneva qualche milione di link
<ntanitime> e il processo stà continuando
<ntanitime> credevo che ciudendo il terminale si fermasse il tutto ma così non è
<ntanitime> suggerimenti ?
<Aizram> killa wget
<enzotib> ntanitime: killall wget
<ntanitime> salvo
<ntanitime> enzotib grazie
<ntanitime> *enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<ntanitime> mi stava per scoppiare il pc :)
<ntanitime> Mi chiedevo esiste qualche libreria di c++ per fare cose tipo wget da terminale ?
<ntanitime> Volevo realizzare A SCOPO SPERIMENTALE per provare in modo esaustivo delle pasword su un sito
<ntanitime> suggerimenti?
<ntanitime> scusate ovviamente parlo di un programma
<Holden> ntanitime, libcurl
<ntanitime> Grazie Holden ora faccio una ricerca e leggo un pò :)
<Holden> ntanitime, di niente, buona fortuna
<pinguinolinux> cioa la mia 11.04 non si avvvia in modalità normale ma solo in modalità grafica di emergenza qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Ola86> come va?
<Ola86> sapete dirmi perchè non mi compare più l'icona del server di samba in Risorse -> Rete
<Ola86> mentre se digito l'ip del pc riesco tranquillamente ad eccedere?
<Ola86> *accedere?
<maegras> @Pinguinolinux:  ultime operazioni fatte prima che si verificasse questo problema?
<ubottu-it> maegras: Error: "Pinguinolinux:" is not a valid command.
<Ola86> ma nulla di che...
<Ola86> ho cambiato dei permessi a delle cartelle condivise
<Ola86> ma nulla di speciale
<maegras> Il mio msg era riferito a pinguinolinux :)... per quanto rigurade te Ola86 non ti so aiutare, non usa samba da una vita
<maegras> *uso
<giorgio_> sono tornato
<pinguinolinux> maegras: scusami ero assente: nessun messaggio mi si ferma con un schemata viola prima del login e non si muove neppure la freccia mouse
<lesnek> ciao
<pinguinolinux> maegras: se vuoi il messaggio di registro te lo posto
<lesnek> com Unity si può cambiare il colore della barra in alto (se cambio stile alle finestre, la barra in alto rimane sempre grigia)
<giorgio_> no mi fa aggiornare dicendo
<giorgio_> La connessione al demone è stata persa. Probabilmente il demone in background è andato in crash.
<giorgio_> Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività
<lesnek> non riesco a scaricare 7zip, mi dice di controllare la connessione (?) ma se sono collegato
<lesnek> e poi chiede chiede questo componente p7zip-full
<pinguinolinux> 11.04 non si avvia si blocca prima della schermata del login e si avvia solo in modalità grafica ridotta qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<lesnek> non riesco a scaricare da Ubuntu Software Center, mi dice sempre di controllare la connessione internet, ma sono collegato visto che sto chattando e con il browser tutto ok (?)
<sy_> hello
<sy_> il mio ubuntu non funziona
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> ubuntu download center non scarica, mi dice sempre controllare la connessione, ma se sono collegato...?
<lesnek> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<lesnek> ubuntu download center non scarica, mi dice sempre controllare la connessione, ma se sono collegato...
<jester-> sera
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> ubuntu download center non scarica, mi dice sempre controllare la connessione, ma se sono collegato...
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> qualcuno mi può aiutare ubuntu download center al momento di scaricare mi da un errore (non scarica) e dice di controllare la connessione, ma se sono collegato...
<lesnek> ?
<lesnek> perchè "UBUNTU DOWNLOAD CENTER"  non funziona?
<jester-> lesnek: quale ubuntu download center, linca
<lesnek> quello di ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> link
<lesnek> link di che cosa? del programma che voglio scaricare?
<jester-> altrimenti come provo
<lesnek> stavo scaricando 7zip
<lesnek> ma l'errore lo da anche con qualsiasi altro software
<jester-> lesnek: perchè metterlo da software center o apt è troppo semplice
<jester-> ?
<lesnek> non capisco..
<jester-> lesnek: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<lesnek> non l'ha installato
<jester-> fa vedere l'errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste lesnek
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste lesnek'
<jester-> !paste | lesnek
<ubot-it> lesnek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lesnek> forse è troppo lungo e rimane incantato paste
<jester-> lesnek: piu che lungo è la tua connessione farlocca
<lesnek> ma se navigo, scarico la posta, ascolto radio in streaming (')
<lesnek> ma può essere che pidgin che uso per la chat rallenta la connessione?
<jester-> lesnek: piu roba aperta che usa internet hai è piu rallenta
<raffa> se sul mio portatile chiudo il coperchio e si spegne lo schermo continua a scaricare?
<raffa> (non và in sospensione)
<jester-> raffa: se va in standby bi
<raffa> no stanby
<jester-> raffa: setta in risparmio energia
<raffa> ah qundi scarica
<raffa> se chiudo il coperchio spegne schermo
<raffa> mi fido
<raffa> ho nmesso che se è collegato a rete elettrica
<Raffa50> altra questione
<Raffa50> se sul mio portatile ho una webcamù
<Raffa50> cone faccio a vedere e registrare o far foto?
<filo1234> !cheese | Raffa50
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheese'
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> usa cheese
<filo1234> !info cheese
<Raffa50> ehm nn esiste qualcosa come fotobook (quello del mac... stò bestemmiando lo sò)
<esulu> we
<Raffa50> ah dice che ci sono efetti grafici
<Raffa50> vabbò
<Raffa50> tanto deve scaricare altri paketti
<kuix> ragazzi come faccio per far andare totem con jack?
<rosymagne> ciao
<rosymagne> vorrei una mano
<rosymagne> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<rosymagne> ho acquistato due nuove ram ddr2 da 2 g
<rosymagne> le ho installate
<rosymagne> ma volevo togliermi una curiosità
<rosymagne> perchè quando da terminale do il comando lshw -class memory
<rosymagne> mi da width 32 bits
<rosymagne> le ddr2 non sono a 64 bits
<rosymagne> helppppppppppppppp
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-22
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> come faccio a capire quale versione di ubuntu è installata in un pc?
<mikunos> c'è nessunooo?!
<enzotib> mikunos: lsb_release -a
<mikunos> buongiorno enzotib
<mikunos> risolto
<enzotib> buongiorno
<mikunos> qualcuno sa per caso come controllare lo spazio nel disco primario?
<mikunos> mi sa che sono full
<micmord> mikunos: df -h
<mikunos> capperi!
<mikunos> 96%
<mikunos> ecco perchè arranco!
<mikunos> ma dove sono sti files
<micmord> mikunos: io inizierei dal purgare la cache dei pacchetti "sudo apt-get clean"
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> in esecuzione
<mikunos> fatto
<micmord> "df -h /" è migliorato?
<mikunos> nada
<mikunos> identico
<mikunos> /dev/sdb1             106G   96G  4,8G  96% /
<micmord> quante partizioni hai?
<micmord> oltre alla "/"
<mikunos> aspe
<mikunos> che ti mando un "paste"
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/olYIM2nC
<mikunos> svuoto anche il cestino
<mikunos> che sarà una vita che non lo svuoto
<mikunos> ora muore!
<mikunos> ahhaha
<mikunos> :D
<mikunos> ben 103.000 files nel cestino!!!!
<mikunos> :o
<mikunos> ok siamo scesi all'87%
<mikunos> dal vecchio 96%
<mikunos> che altro?!
<mikunos> pulizia Virtualbox: 67%!!!
<micmord> per vedere i dettagli dello spazio disco occupato puoi usare filelight
<mikunos> filelight ?
<mikunos> si deve installare?
<micmord> si, è un'applicazione per KDE... non so cosa si porti dietro in ubuntu (uso kubuntu)
<micmord> magari c'è un tool analogo in gnome
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<giovix89> ciao
<giovix89> help
<giovix89> ?
<giovix89> per avere assistenza
<giovix89> ?
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giovix89> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio laptop dell 1558 ma non trovo i driver per la scheda di rete  wireless e altro.come faccio? ha smanettato un amico collegandosi con un cavo di rete, ma non è riuscito nel suo intento come fare?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<giovix89> quit
<hyde> salve!
<hyde> ho un problemone: server remoto, distante da non poterci accedere fisicamente. Quando tento il login con putty, esso si chiude immediatamente dopo aver messo la password
<hyde> credo perché sia rimasta appesa una sessione
<hyde> lho un altro utente sul server che però non ha praticamente nessun diritto ma con il quale riesco ad accedere
<hyde> mi sono fatto spegnere il riavviare il server, pensando che la sessioen cadesse, invec enulla
<hyde> come ne posso uscire?
<hyde> dimenticavo, l'utente con il quale riesco ad accedere non è nemmeno nei sudoheaders..
<hyde> non ne esco è!?
<OverMe> non vedo perché una sessione "appesa" debba impedire una nuova sessione
<bobbybong> hyde, prova a cancellare le cartelle .ssh dal server e dal client
<hyde> sul server non lo posso fare...  perché non ho privilegi e non posso usare sudo
<hyde> sul client, sono in un pc windows usando putty..
<hyde> e non vedo cartelle del genere..
<hyde> OverMe, non me klo spiego neanche io, però in rete dicono che succede e killare l'utente appeso..
<hyde> il problema è che non ho sufficienti privilegi per farlo
<OverMe> cambia utente una volta loggato con l'altro
<OverMe> logghi con l'utente non privilegiato e poi di un: su nomeutenteprivilegiato
<OverMe> *dai
<hyde> purtroppo, quando lo faccio mi dice: cannot execute /bin/bash no file o directory
<OverMe> c'è del marcio
<hyde> probabile :)
<hyde> ma dove
<OverMe> soprattutto, esiste /bin/bash?
<hyde> beh, si fino a mezz'ora fa ero loggato e stavo lavorando ad uno script
<OverMe> controlla va
<hyde> si c'è
<hyde> controllato
<OverMe> tutto ciò ha poco senso
<hyde> eheh.. l'ho detto anche io, visto che sono sbattuto fuori dal mio server senza alcuna possibilità..
<hyde> sigh
<OverMe> in seguito a cosa è successo tutto questo?
<hyde> credo ad una chiusura accidentale di putty, perché l'avevo aperto sullo sfondo mentre cercavo in rete delle informazioni..
<hyde> poi trovato quello che ccercavo ho visto che non c'era + putty
<hyde> e così ho provato a riaprire
<hyde> et voilà..
<hyde> eccomi nella merda :)
<OverMe> quello mi sembra più un sintomo che la causa
<OverMe> probabilmente putty s'è chiuso in seguito al marciume
<hyde> premetto che già avevo fatto una riconnessione dovuta ad una disconnesione
<hyde> uhmm..
<pinko> #ubuntu#chat#it
<hyde> pensi che loggandomi fisicamente sulla macchina avrei + successo?
<pinko> ops lol
<pinko> excuse my
<OverMe> non penso, non con quell'utente
<OverMe> hai per caso home separate?
<hyde> quindi butto il server visto che non ho altri utenti? :)
<hyde> l'utente senza privilegi non ha neanche la home
<OverMe> fammi vedere un df -h
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649857/
<OverMe> ma sei sicuro che dica che bash non esiste? o solo che non hai i permessi?
<OverMe> fai vedere l'errore completo
<hyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649864/
<hyde> prendo il martello?!
<hyde> :)
<OverMe> non ancora
<hyde> più che altro, sessioni appese sopravvivono anche al riavvio della macchina?
<OverMe> no
<hyde> quindi non è un problema di sessione appesa
<OverMe> no
<OverMe> hyde, nel frattempo fammi un ls -al /bin
<step1989> Weeee ciaoo Amici di #ubuntu-it
<hyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649878/
<OverMe> che cosa diavolo è quel bash?
<OverMe> -r-xr-xr-x  1 cruggeri root     473 2011-07-22 09:20 bash
<OverMe> è di oggi ed è troppo piccolo per essere bash
<OverMe> aprilo e fai vedere ce c'è dentro
<OverMe> (e ha pure i permessi sbagliati)
<hyde> o porco due...
<hyde> aspe..
<hyde> no...
<hyde> so cosa è
<OverMe> ?
<hyde> praticamente stavo facendo degli script di prova (sono alla prime armi) e volevo spostare il file dalla mia home nella cartella bin
<hyde> solo che ho scritto mv mioscript /bin/bash facendo un mix fra un comando scritto in precedenza
<hyde> ora capisco
<hyde> porco due
<hyde> praticamente ho sovrascritto con il mio script di merd...
<OverMe> perfieeeettto
<OverMe> vediamo che si può fare
<OverMe> prova a dare un: chsh -s /bin/sh nomeutenteprivilegiato
<hyde> dice che non posso cambiare la shel per lutente...
<OverMe> ti dice anche il motivo?
<hyde> no mi dice, testuali: you may not change the shell for user..
<hyde> forse usando una distro live e recandomi fisicamente lì potrei risolvere?
<OverMe> su nomeutentepriv -s /bin/sh
<OverMe> si con la live risolvi, vediamo prima di provare da qui
<hyde> allora, a quel comando non mi ha detto nulla, quindi suppongo che l'abbia eseguito
<hyde> come verifico cosa ha fatto?
<OverMe> ti ha chiesto la password dell'utente?
<hyde> si
<OverMe> allora dovresti essere loggato come l'altro utente
<OverMe> dai un whoami per controllare
<hyde> esatto
<hyde> sono loggato :)
<OverMe> ora ti conviene dare un sudo apt-get install bash --reinstall
<OverMe> sperando che sovrascriva quell'eseguibile
<hyde> provo subito
<hyde> ehmm.. problemi :http://paste.ubuntu.com/649888/
<OverMe> ommioddio
<OverMe> allora
<OverMe> seguimi passo passo, proviamo una cosa malvagia
<OverMe> quando ci sei batti un colpo
<hyde> ci sono
<OverMe> mkdir /tmp/foo
<hyde> ok
<OverMe> cd /tmp/foo
<hyde> ok
<OverMe> aptitude download bash
<OverMe> sperando tu abbia aptitude
<hyde> sta scaricando
<hyde> fatto
<OverMe> dpkg -X bash* ./
<hyde> ok
<OverMe> sudo cp /tmp/foo/bin/bash /bin/bash
<hyde> ok
<OverMe> dai un: /bin/bash
<OverMe> e vedi se funziona
<hyde> per funziona cosa intendi?
<OverMe> ti da errore?
<hyde> l'ho dato è non ho avuto nessun messaggio
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> adesso dai un ls -al /bin/bash
<OverMe> incolla qua
<hyde> -r-xr-xr-x 1 cruggeri root 934336 2011-07-22 13:22 /bin/bash
<OverMe> sudo chown root:root /bin/bash
<hyde> ok
<OverMe> sudo chmod 755 /bin/bash
<OverMe> poi prova a loggarti con ssh
<hyde> mcmq dei benefici li vedo anche ora..
<hyde> prima non funzionava la freccia su per gli ultimi comandi immessi
<hyde> ora provo il login
<hyde> funzionaaaaaaaa
<hyde> :)
<OverMe> buoeno
<hyde> OverMe, in che parte del mondo sei che ti devo una birra o una cocacola se sei astemio!
<OverMe> :) preferisco il the
<hyde> anche un te, una vagonata tutta per te
<hyde> *the
<hyde> :)
<hyde> infinitamente grazie!
<OverMe> de nada
<hyde> ma c'è un modo per prevenire errori simili?
<OverMe> purtroppo se dai comandi come superutente no
<hyde> vabbé, spero di aver imparato la lezione... figurati che lì per lì, dopo aver dato quel comando e non trovando il file mi son pure detto: dove l'avrà spostato?
<OverMe> lol
<hyde> :)
<hyde> ora posso andare a mangiare tranquillo
<hyde> a dopo! :)
<hyde> e grazie ancora
<hyde> re
<Michele> ciao a tutti
<step1989> raga ma con ubuntu si può fare tutte le cose che si fanno con windows?
<enzotib> step1989: più o meno
<step1989> enzotib cosa mi suggerisci di fare tenere anche windows o solo ubuntu?
<hyde> step1989, dipende da cosa devi fare, io ho tutti e due e non sono intercambiabili :)
<step1989> hyde tieni conto che ascolto musica video le cose basi dai
<enzotib> step1989: se non hai mai usato linux, ti serve di sicuro un periodo di adattamento, quindi ti consiglierei di tenerti anche windows per i momenti di depressione
<step1989> capisco
<hyde> che saranno molti all'inizio :)
<step1989> raga io usavo già fedora
<step1989> e per usare alcuni programmi di windows usavo wine
<hyde> ed allora se già conosci i sistemi linux dovresti cavartela..
<step1989> però tutti quelli che usano linux dicono che la versione più stabile adesso non so come spiegare mi dicono tutti ubuntu
<hyde> ubuntu è sicuramente l a+ commerciale e la più semplice
<hyde> almeno da simpatizzante di linux questo mi sento di dire
<step1989> ah ecco infatti anche sulle riviste vedo nominare sempre ubuntu
<step1989> le altre versioni poche volte
<hyde> le riviste che trovi in edicole sono fatte per la massa
<hyde> e la massa, come in tutte le cose, non ha esigenze particolari
<step1989> già immagino
<step1989> hyde posso farti una domanda?
<hyde> certo, ma non difficile perché non sono un esperto :)
<step1989> certo tranquillo
<step1989> con windows cosa lo usi e linux per cosa?
<hyde> windows lo uso per programmare fondamentalmente perché sviluppo per ambiente windows.. e quindi tutti gli strumenti collegati li uso lì
<hyde> linux ci faccio 2 usi: uno casalingo per musica, video, posta, internet...
<hyde> e l'altro professionale come server
<step1989> capisco
<hyde> però ad esempio se usi messenger su linux hai problemi
<hyde> con qualche formato di file hai problemi
<step1989> azz è si lo uso
<hyde> con flash spesso si hanno problemi
<hyde> fino a poso tempo fa amsn, la versione di messenger per linux non permetteva più video conferenze
<hyde> non so se ora è di nuovo attiva
<step1989> anche io usavo amsn
<step1989> su fedora
<step1989> io più che altro uso skype però
<hyde> lì non dovrebbero esserci problemi credo
<step1989> ah ecco
<step1989> a me msn mi è piaciuto sempre poco
<hyde> ad esempio io non mi trovo nell'utilizzo degli strumenti da programmatore per linux
<hyde> e questo non mi permette di utilizzarlo sempre
<step1989> a me diciamo non mi piaceva tutte le impostazioni
<hyde> fedora non lo conosco, prima di passare a ubuntu usavo la debian
<step1989> già sentita anche quella
<step1989> io conoscevo uno patito proprio per quella versione e allora dai mi ha incuriosito anche a me e l'ho installata
<e-DIO-t> e quand'è che continuate il discorso su ubuntu-it-chat magari?
<e-DIO-t> ^_^
<hyde> sorry
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ciao uso ubuntu 10.10 e non mi monta più una pennetta usb da 32g formattata in passato in ext4 con importanti files di lavoro, questa è l'output di dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/649943/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> aiutooo
<jester->  EXT4-fs (sdb1): group descriptors corrupted!
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: prova sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<eddigei> non riesco a condividere delle cartelle su harddisk esterno (FAT) tramite samba
<eddigei> siccome le altre cartelle me le condivide credo sia un problema di permessi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> jester-: ho importanti dati di lavoro, se provo quello li perdo?
<jester-> eddigei: usa system-config-samba per fare la condivisione
<eddigei> provo
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: fsck è lo sacndisk, comunque li ha persi lo stesso se non sistema
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> se nn sistema?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: da dmesg sembra che ci sia tabella o il file system corrotto
<eddigei> jester-, mi trovo al cartelal condivisa e ho anche la spunta condividi con tutti ma non apre mi da l'errore "Non è stato possibile montare la condivisione Windows"
<eddigei> *volevo dire la spunta consenti l'accesso a tutti
<jester-> eddigei: l'hd estero è attaccato a winzoz o a linux, logico le la condivisione la devi fare sul pc e sistema a cui è collegato il disco
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> allora praticamente questa pennetta, formattata in ext4 è stata usata su windows con quel software ext2soft o qualcosa del genere, nn ricordo il nome, per far sì che windows la legga bisogna prima avviare sto software e a quanto ho capito è stata "staccata" dalla presa usb prima che il software fosse chiuso e prima di autorizzare la rimozione sicura, idee?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> fsck dice che uno o + blocchi sono corrotti e mi chiede fix?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> glieli faccio mettere a posto?
<eddigei> l hD è collegato a linux.
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: se non fai sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 non puoi sapere
<eddigei> e sto provando ad accedere d alinux dalal cartella risorse di rete
<jester-> eddigei: le partizione del disco esterno sono montate?
<eddigei> si
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> jester-:  l'ho fatto e mi dice che ci sono settori danneggiati
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> fix/y?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> yes?
<eddigei> yes
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> è l'unico modo per sapere penso
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> quin di yes
<jester-> eddigei: allora le vedi e le puoi far condividere da system-config-samba
<eddigei> si jester l'ho aftto ma poi se vado in risorse di rete nn mi fa accedere e mi da quell'errore
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> fsck ha funzionato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> grazie ciaoooo
<eddigei> se invece condivido allo stesso modo una cartella che nn si trova su HDext funziona
<jester-> eddigei: hai condiviso quel che volevi sa config samba?
<eddigei> si jester-
<jester-> riavvia il pc
<eddigei> provo
<eddigei> ma nn credo si risolva
<eddigei> a dopo
<eddigei> jester-, prima che riavvio
<jester-> eddigei: hai pacioccato a mano smb.conf?
<eddigei> potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che l hd è montato con dmask 0007
<jester-> eddigei: facile ma non ho mai capito la mania
<jester-> eddigei: smotale e montale cliccandole in nuatilus
<eddigei> io le monto con fstab perke sopra ho la cartelal del server apache e se nn le monto priam che parte il servizio mi va in errore
<jester-> eddigei: vedi un po te
<Murdock> scusate ragazzi posso chiedervi una domanda su ubuntu?
<Murdock> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<OverMe> !qualcuno | Murdock
<ubot-it> Murdock: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Murdock> ok Io voglio sapere se con ubuntu posso accendere il forno di casa e la tv dal mio ufficio?
<OverMe> se il forno e la tv hanno un collegamento di rete, sì
<Murdock> OverMe si hanno la connesione con tunisiatel
<OverMe> ottimo
<moreno_> Salve a tutti, ho una domanda.Usando Ubuntu 11.04 posso accedere a una nave aliena che sta per attaccare la terra come fanno quei tizi fighi con gli occhiali scuri nei film?
<Murdock> OverMe scusa io ho un i5 e una scheda video da un 2 gb e 3 gb di ram potrei mettere ubuntu 64
<Murdock> ?
<OverMe> ah ma è la sagra del simpaticone® 2.0 oggi
<Odo> avanti il prossimo....
<Odo> che tra 5 sec. volano i ban
<moreno_> ?
<Odo> su chi e' il prossimo?
<jester-> OverMe: ma che simpaticono
<jester-> ni
<moreno_> Non e' l'assistenza per ubuntu?
<OverMe> Murdock, si
<Murdock> OverMe Grazie
<Odo> Murdock, spiegaci ora cos'e' tunisatel o linkaci qualcosa che lo spiega
<Odo> cosi' impariamo tutti...
<OverMe> Odo, la compagnia telefonica tunisina immagino
<Odo> OverMe, ah interessante quindi per comandare un forno da remoto devi avere un contratto con la compagnia telefonica tunisina?
<Murdock> naaa scherzo con telecom la chiamo tunisiatel per chè  fa cagaée
<Murdock> *caga*e
<jester-> Odo: oggià altrimenti è troppo semplice
<OverMe> Odo, si vede che quella del burkina faso non va
<Odo> speriamo che riaprino presto le scuole va
<tizbac> ma lol , la tunisia ha internet meglio di noi
<tizbac> è un complimento chiamarla tunisiatel telecom italia
<jester-> tizbac: quoto, telecazz da noi non supporta di sicuro il collegamento alieno
<hyde> bye
<Odo> e' arrivato rai1
<Matt_91> salve. ho dei problemi con il wifi. vedo la rete ma NM non mi si connette. ho provato con i comandi dal terminale ma non mi dice nulla. non si potrebbe vedere il motivo della non connessione?
<bobbybong> dmesg | grep wlan che dice? Matt_91
<Odo> Matt_91, prova a togliere la chiave di protezione, vedi se il problema persiste
<Matt_91> bobbybong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650004/
<Matt_91> Odo: rete libera
<Odo> Matt_91, hai provato pure un altro chan?
<Matt_91> Odo: si
<Odo> Matt_91, ma la rete e' la tua? non e' che c'e' un blocco sul macaddress?
<Matt_91> domandina forse stupidina. essendo che l'antenna (non del pc ma de ripetitore wifi) è molto potente e nella scansione delle reti mi vede 24 reti, non è che pur avendolo configurato ci sono interferenze con altri canali?
<Matt_91> Odo: no non c'è il blocco su MAC
<Rai1> **Informiamo i gentili utenti che e' illegale utilizzare reti senza il permesso del padrone
<Matt_91> Odo: allora se vuoi ti spiego il tutto
 * Rai1 Informiamo i gentili utenti che e' illegale utilizzare reti senza il permesso del padrone
<Odo> Matt_91, cosi' al volo direi che e' un problema di mac address, ma chiaro se mi dici che non ci sono protezioni e' evidente che non e' questo
<Matt_91> Odo: in trentino c'è la rete provinciale gratuita "TrentinoNetwork". ora se vado fuori sul poggiolo col portatile tutto bene. essendo che non posso stare sempre sul poggiolo ma mi piacerebbe stare in casa ho preso questo ripetitore. in pratica ho scansionato le reti che vede, ho selezionato la "TrentinoNetwork" e gli ho detto di ripetermi il segnale, in modo da averla in casa e nelle zone limitrofi senza essere perforza su lpggi
<Matt_91> olo
<Matt_91> Odo: sul ripetitore è impostato " Allow all MAC addres"
<Odo> Matt_91, uhm allora direi che qualcosa nel repeater non e' settato bene, cosi' al volo non saprei, pero 'ti consiglierei di testare il repeater con un altra stazione wireless prima
<jester-> se senza il ripettatore va il problema sta sicuro in quello
<Matt_91> Odo: hehe, averne un altra :) Odo dici che è possibile che l'acces point della TrentinoNetwork veda e quindi non permetta la ripetizione del suo segnale?
<Matt_91> jester-: ma infatti io volevo una specie di debug sullla connesione :)
<Odo> Matt_91, no penso che puoi usare il repeater, ma non e' settato bene
<jester-> Matt_91: hai un firewall attivo?
<Matt_91> Odo: uhm, allora vi saluto, perchè al pc ho una sola pora ethernet :) ci sia aggiorna tra un po. grazie Odo
<Odo> marcello1, tranqui
<Matt_91> jester-: no non adopero firewall
<Odo> Matt_91,
<Matt_91> dimmi Odo
<jester-> Matt_91: allora guarda bene  dentro al coso
<Matt_91> a no ho capito
<Odo> Matt_91, nulal puoi andare :)
<blackb> salve! vorrei mette ssh sulla porta 2222 inveche di 22 ho modificato il file ssh_config e il file /etc/services mettendo la porta 2222 al posto di 22 ho fatto il forwarding dal router della porta 2222 all' ip interessato ma la connessione non funziona... per connettermi uso ssh -p 2222 ip publico
<Matt_91> jester-: ok , guarderò grazie anche a te counque ;)
<blackb> ho riavviato il computer  dopo le modifiche
<Odo> blackb, devi solo modificare /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Odo> e riavviare il server
<Odo> blackb, poi forwardi allla porta che hai scelto
<jester-> e riavviare pure il rutter
<Odo> blackb, e comunque prima di sistemare il router, prova in locale se va
<blackb> Odo: perfetto adesso funziona tutto.. avevo modificato il file ssh_config invece di sshd_config xD che idiota.. grazie!
<Odo> blackb, no prob.
<step1989> raga per fare una partizione per ubuntu che programma potrei usare?
<Odo> step1989, gparted
<step1989> grazie mille Odo ultima domanda dove posso trovarlo?
<Matt_91> Odo: rieccomi :)
<Odo> step1989, ubuntu software center
<step1989> grazie mille di nuovo
<Matt_91> Odo: http://imagebin.org/164312 http://imagebin.org/164313 http://imagebin.org/164314
<Odo> Matt_91, guardo, un attimo ok? :p
<Matt_91> Odo: fai con calma quello che devi fare, non preoccuparti ;)
<Odo> Matt_91, terza schermata
<Odo> quel mac address cos'e'? la rete del trentino?
<Matt_91> Odo: yes
<Matt_91> Odo: me la prende in automatico da una finestrella di scansione, dove tra parentesi ne vedo altre 22 di reti
<jester-> Matt_91: wifi a ufo in trentino?
<Odo> Matt_91, ascolta hai provato anche la modalita' bridge?
<Matt_91> jester-: si volevano un metodo per cuocere automaticamente le uova una volta fuori dalle galline e ci hanno messo antenne un po ovunque :D
<Matt_91> jester-: se ti interessa vedere i punti migliori per cuocerle: http://www.trentinonetwork.it/
<Matt_91> Odo: no, perchè a me servono più client connessi
<Matt_91> Odo: o dici solo come prova?
<Odo> Matt_91, si come prova
<Matt_91> Odo: provare?
<Odo> Matt_91, ma si, anche se non mi torna qualcosa
<Matt_91> Odo: cioè?
<Odo> Matt_91, non so, mai maneggiato un repeater, quanto costa questo della dlink?
<step1989> raga 8GB di partizione può andare bene?
<Matt_91> Odo: 69€ tondi
<jester-> Matt_91: prova a togliere il mac visto che è disabilitato
<Matt_91> Odo: non è un d-link è un tp-link
<Odo> Matt_91, prova un sec. in bridge dai
<Matt_91> Odo: spetta che ho trovato un manuale di sto ambaradam
<jester-> Matt_91: comunque il gateway è sempre lo stesso, non è che nella connessione hai settato il gw del ripetitore?
<Matt_91> jester-: io non ho impostato il gw, anche perchè se deve ripetermi il segnale wifi, lui in realtà non deve fare nulla, solo prendere il segnale e amplificarlo
<Matt_91> vabbè a dopo provo in brge Odo
<step1989> Odo: 8GB di partizione va bene?
<Odo> step1989, per fare?
<step1989> per installare ubuntu
<Odo> step1989, pochini ma ce la fai ad installarlo
<step1989> Odo: scusa ma sono ignorante quanti ce ne vorebbero?
<jester-> step1989: va bene se hai la home separata
<Odo> step1989, ma una ventina di gb, sono piu' che sufficienti per iniziare
<Odo> step1989, poi se ti affezzioni fai le cose in grande :p
<step1989> si si perchè ho anche windows
<step1989> il più è partire usavo un'altra versione di linux spero dai che mi ricordo un pò di cose
<step1989> dovrei essere un pò avvantaggiato
<Odo> step1989, si dai prova ;)
<step1989> ora provo sto installando ubuntu
<step1989> poi semmai comprerò qualche rivista specializzata esistono?
<Odo> naaaa, in rete trovi roba a morire, poi c'e' il forum
<Odo> e poi al limite chiedi qui o in chat
<jester-> step1989: la migliore http://www.hoepli.it/libro/ubuntu-linux-1010-guida-compatta/9788820346461.asp
<step1989> jester grazie mille davvero
<step1989> Odo: avendo il cd di ubuntu li sopra c'è il programma gparted?
<Odo> step1989, si
<step1989> perfetto grazie mille di nuovo
<step1989> allora lo installo a dopo
<kuix> ragazzi un chan per programmatori?
<sorin> hi
<Biaxs76> buona sera a tutti voi
<Biaxs76> io sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Biaxs76> anche se  sempre windows questa nuova lingua mi fa venire il mal di testa
<Dracoo> Che figo, i nick non scadono :P
<step1989> Weeee ciaoo Amici di #ubuntu-it
<step1989> eccomi raga fatto
<francesco_> AIUTO!
<francesco_> qualcuno che mi spiega come installare UBUNTU SERVER?
<filo1234> francesco_: cosa vuoi dire? scarichi l'iso server e installi normalmente
<francesco_> l'ho scaricato, l'ho messo anche su dvd, però non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<filo1234> cosa devi farci con la versione server?
<francesco_> siti internet!
<filo1234> usa un cd
<francesco_> l'ho fatto
<francesco_> ho usato un cd
<francesco_> ma niente
<filo1234> e masterizza a velocità bassa
<francesco_> sul cd c'è
<filo1234> scusa ma ti da errore?
<francesco_> no
<filo1234> coem hai masterizzato?
<francesco_> in che senso?
<filo1234> come hai masterizzato l'iso?
<filo1234> non avrai copiato l'iso sul cd e basta vero?
<francesco_> tu parli di programma??
<francesco_> che devo fare?
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> spiegami!
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> devi masterizzare come immagine
<filo1234> non copiarci l'iso dentro
<dimitri> sera, da quando ho fatto upgrade a 11.04 il video mi da problemi di refresh ... se uso alcuni software tipo thunderbird o libreoffice le liste non si rinfrescano automaticamente ma solo quando passa su il mouse. qualcuno sa come risolvere ?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho dei problemi sia con firefox che con chrome.... su ubuntu se vado  su youtube si impalla il pc.... su windows no :( come posso fare?
<lilluz82> soprattutto se metto a tutto schermo
<andre``> salve a tutti
<andre``> xubuntu usa ff come browser o altro?
<enzotib> andre``: firefox
<andre``> ok grazie enzotib sempre gentile
<andre``> :)
<enzotib> prego :)
<birsky> sera a tutti
<birsky> ho fatto qualche casino con la mia distro, dopo aver installato dei componenti per far funzionare la videchat in kopete, al riavvio,mi rimane lo schermo comletamente nero qualche idea per risovlere?
<bobbybong> birsky, che cosa hai installato?
<birsky> bobbybong, se non sbaglio jasper
<birsky> runtime
<birsky> jabber e jasper di sicuro
<birsky> e anche libjasper-runtime
<bobbybong> birsky, ma arrivi al login e poi non ti parte kde? o proprio al login non arrivi?
<birsky> ho letto sul forum di aiuto di kopete che servivano per avviare la videochat, ma dopo, oltre a non avviare la cam lo stesso, mi sono ritrovato tutto nero con un contorno
<birsky> bobbybong, scusa non mi sono spiegato bene, sorry, io uso natty + gnome3
<bobbybong> e usi kopete?
<birsky> all'avvio mi carica fino a dove dovrebbe arrivare la schermata del login
<birsky> ho installato kopete, perche è l'unico che da la video chiamata con yahoo
<bobbybong> metti utente e password poi non parte?
<birsky> non arriva alla schermata di login
<bobbybong> ok
<birsky> schermata nera, ma se guardo bene lo schermo sembra un contorno piu nero
<birsky> 3 giorni fa ho aggiornato il kernel fino al 2.6.39-3 e messo dei driver mesa, per migliorare il supporto della mia ati
<birsky> e nessun problem fino ad oggi
<bobbybong> ctrl alt F1 e prova a disinstallare cosa hai installato che ti ha rovinato la situazione
<birsky> se digito ctrl alt f1 durante la schermata nera, non capita nulla, quando devo farlo durante l'avvio?
<birsky> ok perfetto
<bobbybong> all'avvio quando non ti parte
<birsky> fatto :) grazie, il comando per rimuoveri i pacchetti , è sudo apt purge?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get remove  --purge
<birsky> ok schermata nera con login testuale
<birsky> tutto inchidoato
<birsky> non mi permette di fare il login
<birsky> l'unica cosa che accetta è il riavvio con ctrl-alt-canc
<bobbybong> cosi riavvia
<birsky> è l'unica cosa che mi permette di fare, mi chiede il login, ma non mi digita nulla
<bobbybong> metti il nome del tuo utente poi la password
<birsky> non lo accetta, è come se fosse freeze il login
<jester-> birsky: è quasi sicuramente la ciofeca che hai installato per la ati, se da deb rimuovila usando modalità ripristino al boot
<birsky> asp ti
<birsky> posso pubblicare il link della guida dove ho reperito i driver mesa?
<jester-> birsky: hai installato un .deb?
<birsky> no
<jester-> se hai compilato puoi pure reinstallare
<birsky> da un ppa, e poi dist-upgrade
<birsky> http://guiodic.wordpress.com/2011/07/02/cal-for-test-per-chi-ha-una-scheda-intel-o-ati-con-driver-open/
<jester-> birsky: quindi ha installato un deb. come si chiamava il pacchetto
<birsky> non so il nome
<birsky> ho aggiunto i ppa, atp-get update, e poi dist-upgrade
<jester-> birsky: fai una cosa, avvii con ripristino, vai in shell, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge. sudo ppa-purge  ppa:guido-iodice/kernel-and-drivers
<birsky> devo riuovere il kernel che ho aggiornato?
<birsky> (come si avvia un ripristino?)
<birsky> jester-, come devo fare per avviare con ripristino?
<jester-> birsky: non hai il menu grub al boot?
<birsky> jester-, no
<jester-> ripristino o recovery mode
<jester-> birsky: tieni premuto shift al boo, quali dei 3 ppa cazzoni hai aggiunto
<jester-> solo il primo?
<birsky> jester-, ho aggiunto ppa del kernel e dei driver mesa
<birsky> jester-, se clicco su previous linux version?
<jester-> quali di questi http://guiodic.wordpress.com/2011/07/02/cal-for-test-per-chi-ha-una-scheda-intel-o-ati-con-driver-open/
<birsky> ppa:guido-iodice/kernel-and-drivers    e    ppa:guido-iodice/testing3
<jester-> birsky: in questo caso devi dare sudo ppa-purge ppa:guido-iodice/testing3
<jester-> birsky: poi
<birsky> jester-, ok, avvio in failsafex?
<jester-> birsky: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<jester-> birsky: prova il failsafe
<birsky> ok è avviato
<birsky> jester-, secondo te è questo? non puo essere jasper, jabber, jabber-runtime? perche è dopo aver messo questo e riavviato che si è impallato tutto
<jester-> birsky: togli ma secondo me è il coso ati
<jester-> birsky: togli quello che hai installato e che ritieni sia il problema
<jester-> birsky: lo dimostra il fatto che in failsafe usando vesa si è avviato
<birsky> a pelle è dopo aver messo kopete,e le librerie che ho detto, mi si è impallato tutto. magari essendo per kde, con gnome3 non è il massimo. cmq non sono un master in questo
<birsky> ora ho purgato come mi hai detto
<jester-> prova a riavviare se non va seghi la roba ati
<birsky> e si sa riprendendo i mesa vecchi, poi se al riavvio non cambia nulla, rientro in failsafex, e elimino anche kopete
<jester-> birsky: e hai pure messo gnome3
<birsky> o meglio le lib che ho messo dopo kopete
<birsky> gnome 3 lo installato subito appena uscito, e dopo quasi 1 mese e mezzo, mi trovo alla grande
<jester-> birsky: riavvia normale se non va purghi il ppa e reinstalli le lib
<jester-> birsky: non dovremmo fornire supporto per roba non ufficiale
<birsky> purged succesifully using fallback
<birsky> beh non credo che in questo caso gnome3 sia il problema :)
<birsky> cmq grazie mille
<jester-> birsky: se hai purgato i ppa sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<jester-> birsky: cancella eventuale /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<birsky> fatto ora riavvio
<jester-> fingers crossed
<birsky> nada
<birsky> ora elimino la merda che ho messo su oggi per kopete
<jester-> birsky:  dpkg -l | grep mesa
<jester-> birsky:  dpkg -l | grep ati
<jester-> birsky: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> birsk  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<birsky> quello l'ho gia fatto jester-
<jester-> birsky: fa vedere nel pastebin less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /install|remove|upgrade|purge/'
<birsky> jester-, ora sto caricando la failseafex di nuovo ma stenta a partire
<birsky> jester-, ora rimuovendo jasper, mi dice, che non puo rimuovere o installare finche non è riparato il package catalog, e mi chiede se voglio ripararlo ora
<jester-> digli di si
<birsky> ok ora metto il pastebin
<birsky> http://pastebin.com/0KdJzP0S
<birsky> jester-, scusa il ritardo :)
<birsky> http://pastebin.com/gNqLF1UX
<jester-> birsky: dpkg -l | grep mesa
<birsky> http://pastebin.com/gNqLF1UX
<jester-> birsky: sembrano giuste
<birsky> jester-, c'è un modo per tornare alla situazione del sistema ad ieri?
<jester-> birsky: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jester-> birsky: si alla spiccia reinstallare sopra senza formattare
<jester-> te lo chiede pure lpinstaller se vuoi aggiornare preservando i dati
<birsky> fatto
<birsky> provo a riavviare? in modalita normale?
<jester-> prova
<jester-> birsky:
<jester-> birsky: prova partire col kernel 38-10
<birsky> qui non cambia nulla :|
<jester-> birsky: prova partire col kernel 38-10
<birsky> jester-, previous linux version?
<jester-> yess
<birsky> jester-, nada
<jester-> birsky: reinstalla va
<birsky> sigh
<jester-> birsky: e stai alla larfa dai ppa
<jester-> alla larga*
<birsky> ok grazie di tutto alla prox
<esulu> we
<michele> ragazzi ho seri problemi nellaggiornamento di ubuntu
<michele> :EnEcountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-it, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<fenixxx_86> yvesBsAs: ho un problema sul portatile ... che finalmente ha ubuntu ... ricordi che non ho la scheda di rete perche si è fottuta ma solo l'adattatore usb ...
<yvesBsAs> ciao fenixxx_86 , dimi
<yvesBsAs> *dimmi
<fenixxx_86> ho 2 portatili ... 1 con w7 ... l'altro con ubu ...
<fenixxx_86> quello con ubu nn ha ethernet perche e bruciata ma solo adattatore questo con w7 ce l'ha ... come faccia a creare una rete su questo in modo da condividere internet ... ho provato con virtual router ma nulla -.-" ...
<fenixxx_86> è un ora che cerco di configurare ...
<fenixxx_86> ank xk su quello con ubu devo fare gli aggiornamentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yvesBsAs> fenixxx_86, se "non ha scheda di rete", come pensi di "metterlo in rete con l'altro"? :D
<fenixxx_86> non ha scheda di rete ethernet ... ma la wireless ce l'ha e come :-D ...
<fenixxx_86> parlo sempre del joybook s53 ...
<fenixxx_86> :-D
<yvesBsAs> lsi, passa in /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-23
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao, sparito tutto il testo da firefox e nn posso neanche leggere perchè aiuto
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<in0cula> buon giorno
<banana> vorrei sapere come devo fare per far sì che radiotray si aggiorni in automatico ogni volta che esce una nuova versione, grazie
<banana> nessuno?
<jester-> banana: radiotray?
<banana> jester, sì
<banana> conosci?
<jester-> banana: installata da repo ubuntu o roba esterna
<banana> non lo so, come faccio a vedere?
<jester-> banana: lo sparai come l'hai installata
<banana> non me lo riocordo, non c'è un modo per verificarlo?
<jester-> banana: prova apt-cache policy radiotray
<banana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/650478/
<banana> però, jester, spiegami come fai a capire se è installato da repo o roba esterna
<jester-> banana: è da repo ubuntu quindi si aggiorna con upgrade di sistema se mettono l'applicazione aggiornata
<banana> jester, com'è possibile che sia già uscita la nuova versione e io non sia ancora aggiornato?
<banana> devo forse "vistare" qualosa nelle impostazioni del gestore aggiornamento?
<jester-> banana: per policy una distro stabile mantiene le versioni delle applicazioni installate al momento del rilascio, vengono aggiornate solo per problemi di sicurezza, quindi se voi l'ultimo grido o usi una distro alpha o vai a prenderti il deb e lo fai a mano
<banana> jester, perfetto era proprio quello che volevo sapere, grazie!
<cagi> buongiorno i filmati fatti con una sony e  che hanno estensione mpg.modd non riesco ad aprirli mi richiede il plugin decoder application/xlm. Qualcuno sa dove e come scaricarlo?  o ci vuole per forza il soft di sony che gira su win ?
<jester-> cagi: prova a installare ubuntu-restrixted-extras se hai gnome
<jester-> cagi: e prova ad aprirlo con vlc
<jester-> cagi: installa a anche ffmpeg
<cagi> jester-buongiorno jester i restrixed sono già installati con vlc il problema è uguale come si installano ffmpeg?
<jester-> cagi: da sfotware center o synaptic
<cagi> jester-ok provo
<jester-> cagi: comunque sembra un formato che usa solo sony, non si può settare la camera per farli semplicemente in mpg?
<cagi> jester- la video in questione è nella mani della figlia al mare mi ha mandato i filmatini del nipotino e volevo vederli, quindi non so se è possibile settare ne se ne sarei in grado
<jester-> cagi: cercando in gogol sembra che i problemi li abbia anche winzoz
<jester-> cagi: ce l'hai iancora win?
<cagi> jester- quindi si possono vedere solo col soft di sony?..... se cosi fosse è un po vergognoso
<jester-> cagi: http://www.modconverter.net/mod-to-mpeg.html
<cagi> jester- si ma dovrei reinstallarlo
<jester-> installalo in vbox
<jester-> che serve sempre
<cagi> jester- ok ma spero la comunità riesca a ciullare sti codec proprieteri
<jester-> spe
<jester-> cagi: prova con mencoder a vedere che fa
<cagi> jester- qui parla di mod, ll'estensione di cui parlo io è modd e lo stesso?
<jester-> cagi: boh bisogna provare
<cagi> jester- scusa ma sono un novizio mencoder va installato con sudo apt-get ecc.ecc?
<kuluntu> salve, avendo un portatile ho attivato l'opzione "rallenta i dischi quando possibile" . Vorrei sapere se vengono solo rallentati o proprio fermati del tutto. Mi sembra di sentire che si fermano del tutto, il problema è che lo fa ogni 2 minuti... qui l'usura aumenta spaventosamente...
<jester-> cagi: http://www.johnrockefeller.net/unlimited-awesome-linux-script-to-convert-mods-to-mp3/
<cagi> jester- ok vado a vedere per quelche riguarda mod converter devo prima installare win e ci vuole un po di tempo
<jester-> cagi: prova con lo script del link
<cagi> jester- parlavo del link precedente, che è solo per win e mac
<kuluntu> anzi ora provando a disattivare l'opzione vedo che si fermano lo stesso... è un bug o non è controllato da quello?
<jester-> cagi: a mio parare fai prima a provare uno script che a installare winzoz
<jester-> kuluntu: disabilita l'opzione
<kuluntu> jester già fatto, non cambia nulla
<cagi> jester- scusami ma con le mie scarse capacità se non ho un passo passo, non so da dove iniziare per me ètutto aramaico
<jester-> cagi: è troppo incasinato il secondo link
<cagi> jester- prova per un attimo a cancellare le tue conoscenze e a metterti nei panni di un neofita vedrai che incasinato è riduttivo anzi perdona l'ortografia riduttivissimo
<jester-> cagi: :D
<kuluntu> nessuno mi sa aiutare? è una situazione molto fastidiosa...
<cagi> jester- :D ???.......
<jester-> kuluntu: togli la spunta da disattiva dischi
<kuluntu> jester-: si... ma mi leggi? ho detto che l'ho già fatto ma non cambia niente :)
<cagi> Kuluntu- abbi pazienza sta seguendo più post e forse merita un minimo di riguardo ci aiuta nel suo tempo libero, potrebbe essere al bar e invece.....
<jester-> cagi: no problem, usare atteggiamenti del genere è un ottimo sistema per essere ignorati
<kuluntu> no non volevo assolutamente sembrare arrogante, ho messo la faccina sorridente proprio per quello. chiedo scusa
<cagi> jester- : no non ignorarlo  i problemi a volte ti esasperarano
<jester-> kuluntu: prova a disattivare tutto in risparmio energia che kakkade è un po ignorante in certi casi, così vedi se il problema sta li
<kuluntu> ok provo
<jester-> kuluntu: se non funga nel pomeriggio joina #ubuntu-it-chat e tampina tale peace- che è il nostro massimo esperto di kde
<kuluntu> no uso ubuntu
<kuluntu> cmq magari apro un topic sul forum
<jester-> kuluntu: richiama kde né lol
<kuluntu> haha lo so, me l'aspettavo :)
<jester-> kuluntu: prova pure ad usare ubuntu classic no effetti, tanto per escludere
<kuluntu> ecco in questo momento mi si è fermato ancora... mi puzza di bug questa cosa...
<kuluntu> vabè ora chiudo e nel pomeriggio vedo che fare
<kuluntu> ciao e grazie
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao uso ubuntu 10.10 con mozilla 3.6.8 e nn riesco + a visualizzari i testi, file, modifica etc ci sono ma i testi delle pagine non +. solospazi bianchi e nient'altro
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> aiuto
<zizobike> ciao a tutto il canale
<cagi> jester- : mi rassegno e  vado reinstallare  in dual il vecchio xp cche avevo in dotazione con questo note una volta scaricati pensi sia possibile portarli su ubuntu ed aprirli? o dico una sciocchezza?
<zizobike> ciao cagi
<zizobike> ma che prob hai?
<cagi> zizobike- ciao ho dei filmatini fatti con una sony e che hanno estensione mpg.modd che non riesco ad aprire sembra ci voglia per forza il soft di sony
<zizobike> come estenzione è .modd?
<cagi> zizobike- ti dico ciò che leggo: nomefile.mpg.modd
<zizobike> la cam è una dvd_rec?
<cagi> zizobike- La videopurtroppo è nelle mani di mia figlia al mare che lì l'ha acquistata, credo sia con hd interno ma di più per ora non so
<cagi> zizobike-  so che è una sony e non credo abbia speso granchè (visto l'uso che ne fa) perciò sarà un modello di quelli diciamo economici
<pennella> ciao, ho scaricato dei pennelli per gimp in formato .tar, se provo a scompattarli nella cartella di destinazione dentro a GIMP non me lo lascia fare perchè non ho i permessi, come posso fare?
<pennella> nessuno mi aiuta?
<skint> ciao a tutti!
<skint> si risolvono problemi qui o è inutile anche che chiedi aiuto?
<skint> che chat del cazzo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao uso ubuntu 10.10 con mozilla 3.6.8 e nn riesco + a visualizzari i testi, file, modifica etc ci sono ma i testi delle pagine non +. solospazi bianchi e nient'altro
<pennella> per favore, come posso risolvere?
<jester-> pennella: apri un terminale e digita: gksu nautilus , col file manager che si apr hai i permessi
<max_sme> ciao ragazzi ho collegato un scan canon ma non lo vede come posso risolvere?
<filtro> ho un problema con il seetaggio dei controlli audio
<filtro> salve ragazzi....qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<filtro> grazie
<bobbybong> ! qualcuno | filtro
<ubot-it> filtro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filtro> che controlli devo selezionare nel mixer?
<jester-> filtro: controlli di cosa e dove
<filtro> audio
<jester-> filtro: e ma quale mixer
<rosymagne> ciao
<filtro> i controlli audio, come devo chiamarli non so non sono molto pratico premetto
<jester-> filtro: per esempio vlc ha ilsuo mixer
<filtro> no quello del pannello
<jester-> filtro: amministrazione audio e installa anche gnome-alsamixer
<filtro> per esempio non mi funzina il microfono
<filtro> io ho xubuntu
<jester-> filtro: vai in impostazioni audio e controlla il canale in
<filtro> preferenze audio
<filtro> scheda audio va bene alsa mixer?
<jester-> filtro: il mic è il canale ingresso
<jester-> vedi se c'è il device
<rosymagne> c'è qualcuno che capisce di hardware
<rosymagne> ??
<rosymagne> la domanda è io esgeguo il comando da terminale lshw -class memory
<rosymagne> è il risultato è
<rosymagne> description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous   product: PartNum0  vendor: Manufacturer0  physical id: 0   serial: SerNum0  slot: DIMM0   size: 1GiB  width: 64 bits
<rosymagne> quale il significato di width: 64 bits
<rosymagne> ??
<rosymagne> ma nessuno sa rispondere alla mia domanda?
<davide> salve , chiedo per collegarmi in una rete aziendalee locale a casa tra iil mio pc con ubuntu e windows 7 come fare
<davide> aiuto
<bobbybong> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<fenixxx_86> Buongiorno ho un grosso problema è da circa 3 giorni che stavo impostando e configurando bene ubu ... prima nella presa vedo uno scintillone !!! cosa sara mai successo ??? la spia del cavo del portatile non si accende piu ank nelle altre prese ... ed ogni volta che cerco di accendere il pc mi da il segnale della batteria ...
<davide> sapete dirmi
<bobbybong> !vpn | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<bobbybong> fenixxx_86, comprati un altro alimentatore
<davide> vpn  come  và usato | bobbybong
<bobbybong> leggi
<fenixxx_86> minkia ... bobbybong c'e' qualcosa di compatibile ??? come faccio a vedere ...
<bobbybong> fenixxx_86, se non ti carica più la batteria è bruciato
<fenixxx_86> bobbybong: ah capisco ... in effetti si è sentita puzza di bruciato ... ma una cosa scusa ... come faccia a vedere la compatibilita' con qualcuno di quegli generali generici ...
<bobbybong> ?
<fenixxx_86> bobbybong:  universali ...
<bobbybong> sull'alimentatore sono scritte le caratteristiche
<bobbybong> tye lo porti dietro se non sai
<fenixxx_86> eh ok ... ma a sto punto lo vorrei prendere su ebay ...
<fenixxx_86> non mi posso spostare in centro ...
<davide> mi dite per controllare un pc a distanza da cas mia a casa dei miei per chiedre aiuto che programma usare
<bobbybong> davide, cosa intendi?
<davide> come configurare vpn in tutti e due i pc quello ubuntu e windows
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<bobbybong> te lo spiega
<bobbybong> per windows ci sarà qualcosa
<davide> ok per controlalre un pc a distanza
<bobbybong> google
<bobbybong> ti passo un po di wiki
<bobbybong> ! vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<bobbybong> ! ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<bobbybong> così ti chiarisci le idee
<davide> ok .........grazie e vado
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao uso ubuntu 10.10 con mozilla 3.6.8 e nn riesco + a visualizzari i testi, file, modifica etc ci sono ma i testi delle pagine non +. solospazi bianchi e nient'altro
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ho già provato a creare un nuovo utente ma anche da quello nuovo nn cambia nulla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> che succede?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> aiuto?
<tc_> parli di firefox
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ubuntu 10.10 firefox 3.6.8
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> si
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e da epiphany è uguale
<tc_> quindi su tutta la distro ti mancano i testi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> le font dici?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn so potrebbe essere
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> diciamo che ieri ho messo nuove font scaricate
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> da quando ho fatto ciò e
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ecco quello che succede
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e nn posso neanche cercare un workaround online
<tc_> quindi hai cambiato i font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> xchè nn riesco a leggere nulla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> no
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn ho cambiato i font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ne ho solo installate di nuove
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_: ?
<tc_> tasto destro sul desktop  cambia sfondo scrivania
<tc_> li si puo' sistemare i font
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> ho questo problema...perche' mi usa quelle icone di un'altro tema ?  http://imagebin.org/164434
<tc_> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd trovato
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_: GRANDE
<tc_> risolto
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come si fà?
<tc_> ora cosa hai di font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> un sacco di roba
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma posso backupparla
<tc_> metti serif
<tc_> scusa sans
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> dove?
<tc_> sei in tipo di carattere
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma parli di mozilla?
<tc_> non ci siamo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_: parli di mozilla di ubuntu?
<tc_> tasto destro sul desktop cosa hai
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_ tasto destro sul desktop? crea cartella, cambia sfondo etc
<tc_> cambia sfondo poi in alto c'è qualcosa sui caratteri
<tc_> ci sei
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> c'è a tutti sans
<tc_> 5 righe
<tc_> primi 2 sans
<tc_> 3 riga ubuntu
<tc_> 4 riga ubuntu bolt
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> nn c'è ubuntu fra le font
<tc_> cosa hai
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> un sacco di font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ma nessuna si chiama ubuntu
<tc_> cerca
<tc_> nulla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_ no nn c'è
<tc_> poi clicca sfumatura subpixel
<tc_> è cambiato quache cosa
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_: ubuntu come font nn c'è e che e dove sta sfumatura subpixel??
<tc_> in basso
<tc_> dovresti avere 4 opzioni
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ah si ma sta già su sfumatura subpixel
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> guarda io penso che la cosa migliore da fare sia cancellare la cartella font e rimettercene una nuova pulita solo che dove la piglio?
<tc_> dovrebbe riformarla
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> quindi se la cancello
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e riavvio
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> la riforma?
<tc_> facciamo gli scongiuri
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> sennò che succede?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> io la chiamo diversamente tipo fonts_backup e riavvio
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> vediamo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ora torno
<tc_> fai la copia poi la cancelli in home
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> qualcuno conosce un plugin per LXDE che mi permetta di creare icone sul desktop?
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> Déu Botxí
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> ?
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> somebody help ?
<Fire^fox> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<naaaaaaaaaaaaana> qualcuno conosce un plugin per LXDE che mi permetta di creare icone sul desktop?
<Fire^fox> naaaaaaaaaaaaana, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_get_Folders,_Files_and_Icon_Launchers_on_the_Desktop
<tc_> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd ora
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> tc_: niente si vedeva tutto a quadratoni nn ha riformato nulla mi sono impazzito ma sono riuscito a rinominarla senza _old e riavviando è riapparso tutto per fortuna
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ora ascolta mi serve una mano
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> apri il tuo /usr/shar/fonts
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> e dimmi che c'è
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> usr/share/fonts
<tc_> io  attualmente sono con un altro tipo di linux
<tc_> ma tu hai eliminato la cartella in home
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> è inutile eliminarla in home xchè ho già provato a creare un altro utente e con la nuova home anche nn visualizza nulla
<motz> salve, mi si è bloccata la freccia del mouse. che fare?
<gigirock> controlla se e' attaccato il filo
<motz> gigirock, sono su un portatile e sto usando il touchpad
<gigirock> motz, hai rovesciato il caffe' sul touchpad ?
<gigirock> motz : dal terminale lsusb
<gigirock> motz per il terminale ctrl + alt + t
<gigirock> motz.... os ? hw ?
<motz> temo sia bloccata anche la tastiera
<motz> ubuntu 10, portatile lenovo
<gigirock> come fai a scrivere :) ?
<motz> lenovo b 560
<motz> scrivo da altro portatile
<gigirock> yeah.... allora cerca di collegarti all'altro portatile e digita dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> signor K99Brain 'giorno
<motz> gigirock, no, non so farlo
<K99Brain> ciao gigirock
<gigirock> K99Brain, vai di l'a' a dare i baci
<gigirock> motz, se riavvii il portatile vedi io menu di grun
<gigirock> *grub ?
<gigirock> motz,  dal menu di grub dovresti avere l'opzione per avviare in modalita' testo.....forse da li funziona
<motz> gigirock, no, se riavvio riparte direttamente ubuntu in modalità grafica
<gigirock> motz altrimenti se hai un cd live possiamo provare da li ..... e vedere se il problema e' sw o hw
<motz> no, non ce l'ho
<gigirock> motz, durante il riavvio prova a premere esc....
<motz> stavo scrivendo su terminale, ho digitato la lettera c, a quel punto ha scritto una interminabile sfilza di c e non c'è stato modo di fermarlo. Ho dovuto riavviare e da allora ...
<gigirock> e durante il riavvio prova a premere CAPS LOCK e controlla che il led si accenda....
<gigirock> motz , potrebbe essere incastrato il tasto c.....
<motz> non è incastrato
<motz> ho premuto caps lock e non si accende nulla
<gigirock> motz... mi sembra un problema hardware...hai i dischi di diagnostica ?
<f4b10> salve
<f4b10> ragazzi ho problemi nel aggiornare ubuntu
<f4b10> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<motz> ho premuto esc e anche f12 ma non è successo  nulla
<motz> la tastiera non risponde
<motz> che fare?
<motz> gigirock, no, non li ho
<gigirock> motz, almeno al riavvio si dovrebbero per un attimo accendere i led della tastiera
<motz> gigirock, non si accende nulla
<gigirock> f4b10, che problema ?
<motz> o forse sì, ma anche se si accende cosa faccio?
<gigirock> motz, dobbiamo avviare con qualche altro sistema....devi preparare un cd o una usb
<f4b10> praticamente ci sono 3 file che non riesce ad aggiornare
<gigirock> f4b10, quali  ?
<f4b10> 1) ubuntu-desktop 2) mountall 3) Usplash theme for Ubuntu
<gigirock> f4b10, ma tu aggiorni online ?
<f4b10> si
<gigirock> da quale versione a quale versione ?
<f4b10> io ho la versione 9.10
<f4b10> e voglio scaricare l'ultima la 11.04
<gigirock> f4b10, cerca nelle guide ma n e' possibile devi passare dalla 10 oppure rifare tutto daccapo con la 11
<f4b10> se scarico il cd di ubuntu
<f4b10> e lo installo però non voglio perdere nessun file
<f4b10> come posso fare?
<gigirock> f4b10, cosa n vuoi perdere ?
<f4b10> i file che ci sono "musica, film e foto..."
<gigirock> ah ok , ma quelli sono dati...n puoi salvarli su un'altro disco ?
<f4b10> ok come avevo gia pensato ;)
<f4b10> grazie mille
<ross_> Ciao, scrivo da Live. Durante un aggiornamento mi si è spento il pc e riaccesolo non si avvia più il sistema!Su schermata nera l'unica roba che compare scritta ripetendosi all'infinito è tipo "errore, non riconosce Usb port 6"...a parte ciò, ho provato a salvare i miei files da live ma non li posso nemmeno copiare su chiavetta perché "non ho i permessi"...che posso fare? Help!
<gigirock> ross_, che versione ?
<ross_> gigi ciao, 11.04 x64
<gigirock> e da che live scrivi ?
<ross_> dal cd con cui avevo messo sù la 11.04
<gigirock> ross, dovresti pero' staccare tutte le periferiche e riprovare ad avviare....premi ESC al grub e prova dall'opzione di ripristino
<gigirock> ma adesso 6 in live dal cd e vuoi scrivere su usb ?
<ross_> gigi sì, vorrei salvare dei file e delle foto, e poi riformattarlo xkè proprio è andato! è da stamattina che traffico ma non c'è nulla da fare. Ho staccato tutto, continua a dirmi che non trova sto usb 6..
<ross_> anche se premo esc e vado nel grub che risolvo..
<Aizram> sudo nautilus.....
<ross_> non c'è un modo per cambiare sti permessi?
<Aizram> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<ross_> grazie, ora adocchio
<ross_> ostia che casino! non c'è nessuna maniera più semplice per riavere i miei files da live? possibile? sigh.
<Aizram> scusa sudo nautilus non puoi usarlo?
<Aizram> poi dove devi copiarli?
<ross_> Aizram hem..che è? scusa ma nn son molto pratica di ste robe
<giuly> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 10.10 e una hp deskjet 3050. ho installato hplip ma quando cerco di impostare la cnnessione wifi, hplip non mi riconosce la stampante. come mai?
<giuly> un aiutino
<ross_> Aizram vorrei copiarli sulla chiavetta
<giuly> con la connessione usb invece funziona alla grande
<Aizram> apri un terminale scrivi sudo nautilus e poi vedi di prendere i file e copiarli sulla pennetta
<gigirock> ross controlla che la chiavetta abbia diritti di scirttura....premi il destro sull'icona della chiavetta
<gigirock> giuly, e' un problema della stampante n di ubuntu.....
<ross_> gigi la chiavetta è a posto, un file me l'ha copiato, ho guardato xkè quello sì e gli altri no, e quello era "apribile" da utente Ubuntu Live mi sembra..cmq sì la chiave è ok
<giuly> mh, quindi?
<gigirock> ross_,  se fai come dice Aizram allora superi il problema
<Aizram> sì ma non sa cosa sia e non ci tenta nemmeno
<gigirock> giuly, chiedi alla HP n a noi !
<ross_> Marzia  Non odiarmi, ok do da terminale quel sudo nautilus e poi?  non è che non ci tento, lìimportante è che quello che esce sia comprensibile!
<giuly> ah
<gigirock> ross_, sudo nautilus ti apre la vista di file e cartelle come amministratore !
<Aizram> vedi gigirock :D
<ross_> gigi Whoa! Really? =) Oh ragà grazie! funziona lo stesso il comando, anche se mi dice di scrivere sudo command?sì? =) Yeah
<gigirock> ross_, ?
<ross_> gigi.. mi dice così il Terminal  To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<ross_> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<gigirock> ross_,  se credi in noi digita: sudo nautilus !
<ross_> hahaha okkkkei
<gigirock> ross_, 6 una donna ?
<ross_> gigi e Marzia     Bombaaaa!! YuhuuuuU!!
<ross_> gigirock   sì ma non accetto che tu dica che sono impedita!!
<gigirock> ross_, ciccetta smack
<ross_> gigi.. ciccetto hahaha.. ora vedo i files ma non me li lascia copiareeee! Dovevano chiamarlo ubuntu Infernal altro che natty narwhal! idee anche per la chiavetta?
<gigirock> ross_, e' vuota la chiavetta ?
<ross_> già
<gigirock> ross_, l'hai formattata con windows
<gigirock> motz, che butta ?
<ross_> no, non uso windows da 2 anni
<gigirock> ok premi il destro sull'icona della chiavetta....
<ross_> sì sì dimmi io ti leggo
<gigirock> in fondo al menu proprieta'
<gigirock> poi scegli la linguetta permessi
<ross_> risposta mistica: the permission cannot be determined
<gigirock> ross_, linguetta generale....
<ross_> gigi sì sì dimmi..qui dice la capacità totale, e che è libera
<gigirock> si ma ce' anche tipo filesystem
<ross_> ooooooh mamma mia. Msdos!
<gigirock> ross da terminale "mount"
<ross_> gigi ma dos non è di windows!? com'è possibile? la donna delle fotocopiatrici mi ha infettato di dos la chiave?
<gigirock> ...ste donne
<ross_> cioè se io metto la chiave per fare fotocopie in un pc windows poi mi rimane la sua "impronta"? ossignur
<gigirock> ross_, attieniti alle istruzioni ...
<Aizram> omg
<ross_> gigirock, ho dato mount
<gigirock> che dice ?
<ross_> te lo pasto?
<gigirock> brava
<ross_> aspè
<ross_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650641/
<gigirock> ross_, e' tutto ok ma la chiavetta ha qualche levetta particolare....
<gigirock> ?
<ross_> No
<giuly> gigirock: senti, quello della stampante non è un problema di fabbrica, solo non so com si connetta via wireless
<gigirock> ross_, quando copi trascini nell'altra finestra ?
<giuly> ho provato a chiedere anche nel canale in inglese ma nessuno mi calcola
<gigirock> giuly, quando la colleghi in usb vedi un menu' di impostazioni ?
<ross_> gigi, sì ho provato a trascinare. Appena lascio mi comunica che non si può copiare però.
<giuly> dove?
<gigirock> ross_, ti comunica imposssibile copiare subito ? o ci pensa un po' ?
<rosymagne> ciao
<gigirock> giuly, dovresti impostare la stampante per collegarsi alla TUA wifi
<giuly> non non devo assegnare un IP statico?
<gigirock> giuly dipende dalla tua rete wifi
<giuly> mmh
<giuly> eh
<ross_> gigi, appena "lascio" esce la scritta Errore ..the folder cannot be handled because you do not have permissions...
<giuly> boh, ho il solito router alice
<gigirock> ross_, tutto cio' dal sudo nautilus ?
<gigirock> giuly, vai nel display della stampante, li trovi il settaggio per la rete
<gigirock> giuly, minimo devi sapere la password
<giuly> eh, magari lo trovassi
<giuly> il settaggio, intendo
<ross_> gigi..aspetta..illumination..forse ho capito..ti dico tra poco
<rosymagne> posso chiedere aiuto
<rosymagne> azz
<gigirock> giuly, ross_ smack devo andare ..... a comprare il gelato
<gigirock> rosymagne, DEVI
<rosymagne> ok
<ross_> gigi attieniti ad un linguaggio più consono al tuo ruolo
<rosymagne> ho comprato un pen wire
<rosymagne> devo istallarla
<rosymagne> su ubuntu
<rosymagne> sulla scatola è scritto anche linux
<gigirock> rosymagne, dicci cosa hai comprato
<rosymagne> edimax ew7711usn
<rosymagne> con chip ralink
<rosymagne> su due pc con ubuntu 11.o4 mi funziona
<rosymagne> ma su 10.04 no
<gigirock> rosymagne, ti 6 risposta da sola
<rosymagne> adesso dove mi serve e proprio sulla 10.04
 * gigirock has left the building
<rosymagne> in che senso devo aggiornare
<rosymagne> ops è andato
<rosymagne> volontari
<rosymagne> aiuto
<jester-> rosymagne: problema?
<rosymagne> be si ho provato a spiegare a gigi rock
<rosymagne> poi e andato
<rosymagne> allora rispiego
<jester-> rosymagne: sono appena entrato
<rosymagne> ho acquistato
<rosymagne> una pen drive wire edimax
<rosymagne> ew7711usn
<rosymagne> che dovrei installare su un ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> si intende una normale perndrive dati usb?
<rosymagne> l'ho provata su ubuntu 11.04
<rosymagne> e funziona
<rosymagne> no penna wireless per connessione
<jester-> internet key?
<rosymagne> yes
<rosymagne> scusa per il linguaggio non tecnico
<jester-> se sulla 10.04 non va significa che il kernel non è attrezzato
<ross_> <Aizram> se ci sei, grazie x il Nautilus! :)
<rosymagne> allora la quindi devo aggiornare il kernel
<rosymagne> o devo aggiornare alla 11
<rosymagne> ??
<jester-> rosymagne: quindi o vedi se dentro alla penna c'è il driver e lo installi, o provi a installare un kernel 38-10 o vanzi
<rosymagne> mi assicuri che aggiornando il kernel dovrebbe funzionare
<rosymagne> io ci provo
<rosymagne> il driver nella penna c'è
<rosymagne> e c'è anche uno aggiornatissimo sul sito del chip ralink
<rosymagne> ma le istruzioni sono in inglese ed io ho provato ma forse sbaglio qualcosa
<jester-> rosymagne: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<rosymagne> quello è il link per aggiornare il kernel giusto?
<rosymagne> che faccio lo metto su dischetto ed aggiorno?
<jester-> rosymagne: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.8-natty/  scarichi image ed headers geric e gernic all a seconda dei bit del tuo sistema
<rosymagne> ok grazie
<rosymagne> proverò
<rosymagne> scusate se chiedo posso provare anche su easypeacy a fare lo stesso
<rosymagne> funzionerà anche con easy visto che è una derivata ubuntu
<jester-> easypeacy sarebbe?
<jester-> rosymagne: prova che i deb li rimuovi facilmente
<rosymagne> o e sconsigliabile aggiornare il kernel di easypeacy con quelli ufficiali ubuntu?
<rosymagne> ok provo su entrambi
<rosymagne> mi farò viva per farvi sapere grazie
<rosymagne> ciaoooo
<ross_> <jester> ciao stavo parlando prima con altri 2 ragazzi grazie ai quali ho risolto 1 problema su 2. Vediamo se tu mi puoi aiutare sennò vado con la formattation. Stamat stavo facendo un aggiornamento ma mi si è piantato il pc. Riaccensione con schermata nera, e l'unica frase che ripete è "error non trovo Usb port 6"..che posso fare? ho Ubuntu 11.04 x64. Grazie
<jester-> ross_: si è piantato durante l'aggiornamento in che senso
<ross_> jester : si è spento di colpo...era rovente tipo, mi capita quando rimane acceso troppe ore. Ora sono da live.
<jester-> ross_: l'unico modo è entrare nella partizione ubuntu un chroot da una live e finire l'aggiornamento
<rosymagne> jester: ho provato su easy
<rosymagne> ho aggiornato il kernel
<ross_> jester-  dato che non sono per nulla pratica.. è qualcosa di semplice o è solo per esperti? :(
<jester-> ross_:  devi partire con una live ubuntu e venire in cnale
<jester-> canale*
<ross_> ok ci son già
<jester-> ross_: metti sul pastebin la risposta a sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | ross_
<ubot-it> ross_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ross_> ok!
<rosymagne> in network manager la penna c'è ma non si connette
<rosymagne> non si può neanche selezionare
<rosymagne> come se non fosse inserita
<ross_> jester-  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650666/
<jester-> rosymagne: prova su ubuntu, gli haeders hai installato gli all e il generic ?
<rosymagne> all
<rosymagne> deb
<ginko> salve a tutti, ho un problema simile a quello di ross_, macchina spenta durante una aggiornamento, complicato dal fatto che riesco a connettermi via ssh ma non riesco ad ottenere una console locale neanche in modalità ripristino. Ho già completato via ssh l'aggiornamento.
<rosymagne> forse non hai capito secondo me c'è qualche impostazione da cambiare
<rosymagne> perche la penna la vede
<rosymagne> infatti in network la leggo
<rosymagne> ma non posso selezionarla
<rosymagne> purtroppo l'altro pc è lontano
<rosymagne> non posso provare adesso
<jester-> ross_: da terminale copia i incolla uno per uno questi comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/650670/
<jester-> rosymagne: prova con vwdial
<rosymagne> cos'è
<jester-> !vwdial | rosymagne
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vwdial'
<jester-> !wvdial | rosymagne
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wvdial'
<rosymagne> scusa l'ignoranza
<rosymagne> ma non so cos'è wvdial
<jester-> rosymagne: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<rosymagne> ok grazie
<ross_> jester-  Ok ho seguito i tuoi comandi. Li ho incollati ed eseguiti uno ad uno, corretto no?
<jester-> ross_: sei col prompt # nel terminale?
<ross_> sì. C'è il cancelletto e il nome è cambiato in root.
<jester-> ross_: apt-get update
<ross_> ok capo
<rosymagne> no niente da fare dice che il modem è gia in uso da un altro programma
<jester-> rosymagne: hai riavviato col kernelo nuovo ?
<rosymagne> no
<rosymagne> ok riavvio
<jester-> eccazzz se non riavvii continui ad usare il vecchio e il nuovo è come se non ci fosse
<rosymagne> prima pero come disinstallo wvdial
<jester-> no
<rosymagne> ops
<jester-> lascialo
<rosymagne> che figura
<jester-> peculiarità di linux tanti amanti e tanti look
<rosymagne> ok vado l'ammazzo e torno
<rosymagne> what is look
<rosymagne> guardoni?
<rosymagne> vabbe ci vediamo fra un po
<ross_> jester-: qui tutto ok, quando hai tempo dimmi che continuiamo. grazie
<jester-> ross_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> senza sudo
<jester-> ross_: dpkg --configure -a
<ross_> ok
<ross_> jester-: fatto. ma non pare cambiato nulla.
<jester-> ross_: apt-get -f install
<ross_> ok
<esulu> we
<ross_> jester-: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 12 non aggiornati.
<jester-> aiò esulu
<jester-> ross_: apt-get diet-upgrade
<jester-> ross_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ross_> jester-: E: Operazione diet-upgrade non valida; l'altro apt è in corso..
<jester-> ross_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ross_> jester- sìsì ok
<jester-> ross_: poi apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<jester-> ross_: poi apt-get install --reinstall linux-heaers-2.6.38-10-generic
<jester-> ross_: poi apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic
<jester-> la secinda headers
<jester-> seconda*
<ross_> jester-: aspè aspè queste image son buone per x64 sì
<jester-> ross_: si
<jester-> si arrangia apt
<ross_> jester-: ok grazie
<jester-> ross_: e poi per finire grub-install /dev/sda  e poi ancora update-grub
<rosymagne> jester: non è servito a nulla
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> nemmeno su ubuntu?
<ross_> jester-: ok
<rosymagne> a chi lo dici
<rosymagne> non ancora provo fra 15 minuti potrò farlo
<rosymagne> scusa se rompo
<rosymagne> ma il portatile con cui provo ha una wireless
<jester-> quindi?
<rosymagne> ralink non è che va in conflitto
<rosymagne> con la pen drive
<jester-> rosymagne: la wifi deve essere sconnessa
<rosymagne> come faccio a vedere se utilizzano lo stesso modulo
<jester-> che centra il modulo, sconnetti dall'icona di rete e connetti la penna se diventa attiva
<rosymagne> ok
<ross_> jester-: ok ho seguito passo passo tutti i comandi; Installation finished. No error reported; e update grub fatto.
<jester-> rosymagne: prima devi configurare la connessione però
<jester-> ross_: exit
<jester-> ross_: sudo reboot
<ross_> jester-: muy bien.
<rosymagne> ascolta con ubuntu 11 va che una meraviglia addirittura si connette con la scheda e la penna
<jester-> aggiorna allora
<jester-> te lo chiede lpinstaller se vui aggiornare senza perdere i dati
<rosymagne> adesso a me basterebbe che si connette solo con la penna
<jester-> dovrai solo reinstallare le applicazioni che sranno già configurate
<jester-> rosymagne: prova col kernle natty non c'è motivo che non vada
<rosymagne> nel networkmanager quando inserisco la penna c'è
<rosymagne> io ho aggiornato al natty
<rosymagne> adesso
<rosymagne> quello che mi avevi consigliato tu
<jester-> rosymagne: ma su una distro tarocca ubuntu
<rosymagne> soltanto che di ralink ne vede due
<jester-> rosymagne: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jester-> e la wifi si spegne
<rosymagne> una quella della scheda dalla quale mi connetto
<rosymagne> e l'altra la penna
<jester-> rosymagne: spegni la wifi  prova
<rosymagne> ok provo ma poi come la riavvio
<jester-> rosymagne: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up o riavvii il pc
<jester-> rosymagne: dai anche sudo rfkill unblock all se la ciofeca riconosce il comando
<rosymagne> l'ho installato perchè su una rivista era recensito come piu performante di ubuntu su netbook
<jester-> rosymagne: l solite cazzate
<rosymagne> ma non va male anche perchè lo stesso problema me lo da ubuntu 10.04
<rosymagne> dava
<rosymagne> adesso provo ad aggiornare il kernel di ubuntu 10.04 e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> 10.04 corrisponde a tip a di circa 70 anni la 11.04 a tip a sui 20/22
<ross_> jester-: se ci sei, grazie!
<ross_> pare come nuovo!
<ginko> salve di nuovo a tutti, visto che a Ross
<ginko>  è andata bene,
<jester-> ros :D meglio che far la plastica alla nonna vè
<ginko> provo a ripostare il mio problem
<ginko> macchina spenta durante aggiornamento, adesso non mi da schermata grafica di login n è console di testo in modalità ripristino,
<ross_> jester- : noo macchè plastica, meglio! si dev'esser pure aggiornata la Nvidia xkè è migliore pure la grafica, è possibile? una bomba!! grandioso!! davvero grazie grazie grazie e grazie!:)
<ginko> in compenso riesco ad accedere via ssh, e in tale modo ho completato l'aggiornamento
<jester-> ross_: possibile si
<jester-> ginko: in ripristino parte?
<ginko> no
<jester-> ginko: allora devi fare come ross_ in charoot
<ginko> riesco solo ad accder
<ginko> via ssh
<ginko> ho già fatto con chroot ma non cambia niente
<jester-> non so se via ssh  ti fa usare apt e dpkg
<ginko> si
<jester-> ginko: le stringhe classiche per finire l'ugrade sono quelle che ho passato a ross_
<ross_> jester- : ok. grazie mille ancora davvero. Incredibile. Ciao!
<ginko> già provate
<jester-> se poi si è inchidato qualche pacchetto serve esserci sul momento
<jester-> ginko: reinstallato il kernel?
<ginko> è possibile fare un controllo di integrità sui pacchetti installati<'
<ginko> jester-: sì
<jester-> ginko: se apt-get dist-upgrade torna a 0   0    0   0 è tutto a paosto e quantomeno in recovery dovrebbe partire
<jester-> ginko: se poi hai segato qualche file di sistema vacci sopra e reinstalla
<ginko> jester-: la mcchina funziona, i vari log sono identici a quelli del netbook che sto usando, ma non  mi permette l'acceso locale. non vi è nei processi nessuna console getty.
<jester-> ginko: una cosa alla volta
<jester-> ginko: il sistema di per se funga?
<ginko> si, sono in ssh in questo momento da un netbook e funziona
<pitlane> ciao a tutti
<jester-> ginko: a parte ssh se avvii il sistema normalmente funga o no
<ginko> non mi da la schermata di accesso grafico, si ferma prima, stesso cosa in modalità ripristino, nessun terminale
<jester-> ginko: è ciucco l'os
<ginko> jester-: cioè
<jester-> ginko: cioè si è fottuto qualche file di sistema
<jester-> ginko: capita sovente usando i ppa
<ginko> jester-: è probabile.
<ginko> jester
<ginko> jester-: non credo sia dovuto ai ppa, è successo dopo uno spegnimento della macchina
<jester-> ginko: in quel caso avrà rovinato dei files importanti
<jester-> ginko: fagli fare uno scandisck dalla live
<ginko> jester-: fsck fatto subito dopo lo spegnimento, rimesso tutto a posto
<ginko> jester-: c'è la possibilità di una controllo di integrità sui pacchetti installati?
<davide> salve dove troco i driver linux per una canon pixma wireless ip 5200r e funzi con ubuntu via wirelss
<gigirock> davide, sul sito della canon
<davide> ok  guardo
<gigirock> davide, opuure guardi cosa puo' emulare la canon
<gigirock> davide google "canon pixma 5200 ubuntu"
<rosymagne> rieccomi
<rosymagne> ho provato
<rosymagne> ma niente
<rosymagne> perchèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè????????????????????????????????
<rosymagne> scusate
<rosymagne> ma sono arrabiato con me stesso
<devidino> rosymagne,  che succede?
<rosymagne> io poi mi fisso
<rosymagne> jester ha provato ad aiutarmi
<rosymagne> ma non ci è riuscito
<rosymagne> io però sono un osso duro e non mi arrendo
<rosymagne> jester ci sei
<devidino> rosymagne,  se ci ha provato jester-  allora io dubito di poterti aiutare
<rosymagne> come faccio a dire ad ubuntu non usare questa usa quest'altra connessione
<jester-> rosymagne: nel network manager setti usare automatico qualla che interessa
<rosymagne> passo passo
<rosymagne> aspe forse mi sono spiegato male
<rosymagne> lui utilizza la scheda del pc
<jester-> rosymagne: modifica connessione, vai sulla connessione, modifica e spunti e dispunti automatico
<rosymagne> che anch'essa è una ralink
<jester-> rosymagne: centra una sega
<rosymagne> io invece vorrei trovare la maniera per dirgli usa la pen dreive
<rosymagne> a sua volta ralink
<jester-> usb e integrata wifi sono due cose diverse
<rosymagne> ok
<rosymagne> provo con l'assistenza ufficiale forse fra tre mesi riusciro
<rosymagne> scusa un ultima domanda come faccio a sapere se il kernel l'ho aggiornato
<rosymagne> correttamente
<rosymagne> uname -a
<rosymagne> ??
<davide> vado
<jester-> rosymagne: se dai il comando  nel terminale invece di chiedere?
<rosymagne> no mi chiedevo se era giusto
<rosymagne> ?
<rosymagne> perche io l'ho dato
<rosymagne> Linux rosymagne-laptop 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux questo è il risultato
<jester-> rosymagne: non è il kernel natty
<rosymagne> appunto
<rosymagne> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa
<rosymagne> cortesemente mi ridai il link
<rosymagne> no no scusa l'ho trovato
<jester-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.8-natty/
<devidino> 6g di caffeina pura ammazzano un uomo che pesa 30Kg
<matteo_> ciao a tutti
<matteo_> ho un problema, ho installato xubuntu 11.04 e non mi riconosce l'hard disk esterno western digital, come posso fare?
<jester-> matteo_: usb?
<matteo_> si
<matteo_> jester-: si
<jester-> matteo_:  sudo disk -l le vede le partizioni?
<rosymagne> ho aggiornato il kernel ma purtroppo su easy peasy non va
<rosymagne> provo su ubuntu
<matteo_> jester-: adesso provo
<matteo_> jester-: mi dice command not found
<jester-> matteo_:  sudo fdisk -l
<matteo_> jeseter-: penso che me lo riconosca, posso incollare qui lo screen?
<jester-> !paste | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> matteo_: il disco e partizionato e formattato?
<matteo_> jester-: si
<matteo_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650724/
<jester-> matteo_:  sdb da 160 gb che è
<matteo_> jester-: l'hard disk esterno che non riesco ad aprire, cioè non lo trovo!
<jester-> matteo_:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt e poi guarda in /mnt
<matteo_> jester-: grazie mille, vedo tutti i file mi hai salvato quei file sono troppo importanti, grazie ancora!
<matteo_> jester-: ma non c'è un modo per averlo sulla scrivania questo hard disk?
<Massi> ciao a tutti avrei un problema con il la nm-applet all'avvio del computer nonostante il network-manager parta correttamente e' necessario riavviarlo per visualizzare la nm-applet
<giordano> ragazzi e ragazze buona sera, una domanda a volo posso transitare da gnome 2 a gnome 3 utilizzando ubuntu 10.04?
<claudiamit> Salve a tutti
<claudiamit> ho appena acquistato un portatile con ubuntu
<claudiamit> e sono in crisi
<matteo_> ahahah
<claudiamit> non riesco ad installare nemmeno un programma, nemmeno avast
<giordano> e a che ti serve?
<claudiamit> non serve un antivirus sul computer?
<matteo_> su linux non hai bisogno di antivirus
<claudiamit> no?
<matteo_> no è inutile
<claudiamit> quindi posso andare su FB e chattare o scaricare
<claudiamit> e non corro pericoli?
<claudiamit> e se volessi mettere openoffice?
<filo1234> Massi: controlla che nm-applet sia tra le applicazioni di avvio
<matteo_> puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi ma di certo non mettere antivirus!!!
<giordano> si, per salvare gli utenti che utilizzano windows, come è successo a molti mie amici
<Akenathon> claudiamit ciao
<filo1234> giordano: gnome3 non è suppoertato
<Akenathon> innanzitutto dove hai trovato un portatile con ubuntu?
<claudiamit> l'ho comprato tramite groupon
<Akenathon> ok
<filo1234> Akenathon: ce ne sono una marea
<giordano> ahhhhhh
<Akenathon> mi credete che non ne trovo?
<claudiamit> da un negozio di elettronica
<giordano> devo installare la 11.04?
<claudiamit> siccome non l'ho mai visto prima
<filo1234> giordano: no dicevo che non c'è supporto qui per gnome3
<claudiamit> non so da dove cominciare
<giordano> a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<filo1234> claudiamit: openoffice dovrebbe gia esserci di default
<Akenathon> o libreoffice
<filo1234> claudiamit: comunque hai il gestore di pacchetti synaptic e li puoi cercare quello che vuoi
<Massi> filo1234, si l'applicazione si avvia all'avvio del pc infatti se provo ad avviarla mi dice che e' già in esecuzione pero' non la vedo nella area di notifica l'unico modo per vederla e' dare un restart al network manager così si vede
<Massi> filo1234, la nm-applet si avvia all'avvio
<filo1234> Massi: uhm strano
<filo1234> Massi: prova a rimuovere l'area di notifica e poi rimettila
<filo1234> giordano: prova in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> Akenathon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/VenditoriUbuntu/Portatili
<Massi> filo1234, quello era solo il primo problema il secondo e' su un'altro pc questo a xubuntu e ogni volta che provo ad aprire il terminale si riavvia X
<Akenathon> mamma mia filo grazie sei gentilissimo aiuti 3 persone in contemporanea ùù:D
<zazzy> ciao
<filo1234> Massi: e se lo lanci da alt+f2?
<Massi> alt f2 non fa niente se lo lancio con ctrl+alt+f1 sia pre la tty1
<Massi> ma non e' la stessa cosa
<filo1234> se premi alt +f2 non ti da una finestra dove scrivere i comandi?
<Massi> ah si
<Massi> quella si apre
<Massi> ma non e' il terminale
<filo1234> eh li scrivi il nome dell'applicazione spe che non ricordo cosa usa xfce come terminale
<filo1234> Massi: si lo so che non è il terminale -.-
<Massi> guarda ho fatto così ho scritto cd come comando da eseguire gli ho detto esegui nel terminale
<Massi> e si e' riavviato X
<filo1234> no non mi spiego
<filo1234> aspetta
<Massi> il comando per lanciare il temrinale e' xfce4-terminal
<Massi> l'ho mandato ma si riavvia
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> Massi: installa gnome-terminal e vedi se fa la stessa cosa
<Massi> ok spe che io sono con connessione a manovella
<Massi> filo1234, aspe scusa mi sono accorto ora che c'e' da aggiornare a lucid
<Massi> ma lucid funziona su un pentium3 con 128mb di ram?
<Akenathon> ciao ciao a tutti
<Massi> comunque gnome-terminal si e' avviato subito senza problemi a quanto pare e' solo xfce4terminal che e' rotto
<filo1234> Massi: allora prova a riconfigurarlo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-terminal
<filtro> salve a tutti, ho installato da poco l'ultima versione di xubuntu
<filtro> come si settano i controlli audio
<filtro> ?
<filo1234> Massi: uhm ma si dovrebbe andare
<Massi> filo1234, ho fatto il reconfigure ma da sempre lo stesso problema
<filo1234> Massi: sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4-terminal
<Massi> ok mi rimuove anche xubuntu desktop
<filo1234> Massi: no non preoccuparti
<filo1234> poi lo reinstalli
<Massi> ok
<filo1234> altrimenti non ho idea... usa gnome-terminal nel caso
<Massi> :) ma si poi provo ad aggiornare alla fine ho ancora la hardy su quel pc
<filo1234> filtro: vai sull'iconetta del volume in alto a destra e cliccaci con il tasto dx del mouse
<filtro> ok
<filtro> poi
<filo1234> poi non so cosa voglia fare
<filo1234> vai su preferenze audio
<filtro> ok
<filtro> cosa metto dalla lista (selezione dei controlli)?
<filo1234> filtro: ma che ne so cosa devi fare?
<filtro> ma io uso skype quindi me serve il mic e l'audio niente di piu
<filtro> c'è un elenco  non so cosa devo spuntare
<filtro> la scheda audio va bene alsa mixer?
<Massi> filtro, ma non ti funzionano ne l'audio ne il microfono?
<filtro> no l'audio è ok
<Massi> funziona solo il microfono ? funziona solo l'audio?
<Massi> ah ok
<filtro> il mic non va
<Massi> se clicchi sull'icona del volume vai su preferenze dell'audio -> ingresso
<filtro> ingresso?
<filtro> si ma nella lista (selezione dei controlli) oltre a principale cosa devo aggiungere
<Massi> io selezione controlli non ce l'ho
<Massi> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<filtro> no sto parlando do xubuntu 11.04
<Massi> guarda io ora di xubuntu ho la 8.04 ora sto' aggiornando mi spiace ti farò sapere quando ho finito
<filtro> magari
<filtro> io prima avevo 9.04 e non era cosi incasinato
<Massi> si ci metterò un paio di giorni
<Massi> pc lento connessione lenta sarà lunga
<filtro> dillo a me
<filtro> vobbò che ti devo dire ....grazie lo stesso
<_BENNY_> ciao scusate avrei un problema con l'installazione di joudownloader
<_BENNY_> alla fine dell'installazione dal terminale mi dice W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100816.1)/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<_BENNY_> r aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<_BENNY_> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<_BENNY_> scusate per favore potete dirmi come risolvere questa cosa?
<filo1234> _BENNY_: vai su synaptic>repository> e togli la spunta dal cdrom
<_BENNY_> scusami dimmi il percorso da scrivere sul terminale se posso enbtrarci da li
<jester-> filo1234: vai sul sito a prendere il deb di jdownloader
<filo1234> _BENNY_: allora /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> e commenta la riga del cdrom
<_BENNY_> ma da dove ci entro dal terminale li?
<filo1234> -.-
<jester-> prova dalla finestra
<filo1234> _BENNY_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_BENNY_> a ok ecco grazie
<_BENNY_> ma poi mi dovrebbe fare l'installazione correttamente?
<jumpydroid> si può interrompere un resize?
<filo1234> jumpydroid: meglio non farlo
<jester-> jumpydroid: no
<jumpydroid> uffi
<jumpydroid> 2 ore e mezzo per spostare 40 gb di filesystem
<jester-> hai un pc scarso?
<jumpydroid> il solito acer 6930 di mer.....
<jumpydroid> cacchio alle 11 devo anche iniziare la serata!
<jester-> jumpydroid: che fai di bello
<jumpydroid> oggi preserata di eric morillo.che onore
<jumpydroid> sperando che sto Robo finisca per le 11
<jumpydroid> ragazzi mi sgancio che son entrato in gprs.ciao alla prossima.
<pitstop> ciao a tutti
<pitstop> percortesia qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano?
<Aizram> di cosa hai bisogno?
<pitstop> ciao
<pitstop> grazie
<pitstop> ho l'hd partizionato
<[Enrico]> we Aizram ciao, come va? :)
<pitstop> da una parte avevo linux
<pitstop> dall'altra windows
<Aizram> [Enrico], :D
<Aizram> bene
<pitstop> quando ho installato windows
<pitstop> ho fottuto il bootloader
<[Enrico]> cancellato ;)
<pitstop> e non riesco piu' ad accedere a linux per potermi tirare via dei dati
<[Enrico]> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<[Enrico]> pitstop: vedi il link per il rispristino qui sopra ^
<[Enrico]> (grub è il bootloader)
<[Enrico]> è molto facile
<pitstop> si pero' ascolta
<[Enrico]> ma segui bene la procedura
<[Enrico]> ascolto
<pitstop> io volevo solo prendermi dei dati
<pitstop> ho provato a
<pitstop> avviare la versione live di ubuntu
<pitstop> e si vedevano le cartelle della linux residente sull'hd
<pitstop> solamente che
<pitstop> le cartelle di firefox e thunderbird
<pitstop> da dove devo tirare via dei dati
<pitstop> sono inaccessibili perche' non ho i diritti
<pitstop> come posso fare per accedervi?
<[Enrico]> pitstop: puoi farlo con i privilegi di root
<pitstop> si ma
<[Enrico]> avviando il file manager (tipicamente nautilus) con sudo o gksudo
<pitstop> con la versione live come devo fare?
<[Enrico]> pitstop: esegui in un terminale questo domando -> gksudo nautilus
<[Enrico]> e hai i privilegi di root. puoi leggere tutto
<pitstop> quindi avvio il terminale della versione live?
<[Enrico]> si
<pitstop> e battendo il comando che mi hai detto, mi permette di avere dei privilegi di root?
<[Enrico]> certo
<[Enrico]> pitstop: i comandi gksudo e sudo ti danno i privilegi di amministratore
<[Enrico]> cioè root
<pitstop> si certo
<pitstop> pero'
<pitstop> pensavo che da una versione live non fosse possibile ottenerli per accedere a cartelle della versione linux residente sull'hd
<[Enrico]> pitstop: ovviamente è possibile. altrimenti non sarebbe possibile recuperare dati e sistema in caso di problemi
<pitstop> capisco
<[Enrico]> se si deve proteggere il sistema installato o si cripta il disco o si blocca il bios con una password per impedire di avviare un altro sistema operativo
<pitstop> pero' la psw che mi verra' richiesta e' quella che io avevo impostato sul sistema residente vero?
<[Enrico]> pitstop: no
<[Enrico]> pitstop: non ti dovrebbe essere chiesta proprio, altrimenti è senza senso
<pitstop> ah
<pitstop> pero' in questo modo
<pitstop> se uno sconosciuto vuole accedere ai tuoi dati, non e' un po' troppo semplice?
<[Enrico]> pitstop: ti ho detto prima come fare per proteggerli
<pitstop> ah si scusami non avevo letto bene
<[Enrico]> pitstop: certo se tu non perdi il pc c'è poco da fare eh
<[Enrico]> non c'è protezione che tenga
<pitstop> allora provo a fare come mi hai detto tu
<[Enrico]> pitstop: quindi normalmente queste protezioni non ti servono
<[Enrico]> pitstop: ti do un consiglio: non cryptare il disco
<pitstop> ok
<[Enrico]> se qualcosa va male è un casino pazzesco recuperare (talvolta ci vogliono strumenti che non sono disponibili facilmente)
<pitstop> immagino
<[Enrico]> pitstop: per i professionisti è facile eh, ma per i normali diciamo è un casino pazzesco, se non impossibile
<pitstop> comunque domani provo a dare il comando che mi hai detto dal terminale
<[Enrico]> pitstop: spero siano corretti, non li ho mai provati in prima persona. di solito non uso il livecd di ubuntu per fare i rescue
<pitstop> io domani provo e poi ti faccio sapere
<pitstop> sai
<pitstop> avevo solo bisogno di recuperare i preferiti dal browser e i messaggi di posta
<[Enrico]> capisco
<pitstop> grazie sei stato gentile
<pitstop> ciao enrico
<pitstop> notte
<[Enrico]> pitstop: buona notte
<esulu> we
<Carlin0> notte
<Ema17> salve..se qualcuno necessita di aiuto,sono disponibile
<Akenathon> Ciao Ema
<Ema17> ciao
<Akenathon> vorrei un router con ubuntu come sistema operativo :D
<Ema17> si lo voglio anche io
<Akenathon> non è possibile che entri su ircnet e vieni dossato dai venditori di shell e che diamine
<Akenathon> sono vecchio per ste cose ormai
<Ema17> O.o
<filo1234> !chat Akenathon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat Akenathon'
<filo1234> !chat | Akenathon
<ubot-it> Akenathon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> buonasera Ema17 & Akenathon , questa è la chat di supporto, per favore spostatevi su /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> gh, brutale :D
<Ema17> yvesBsAs,  ;) buonasera..
<Akenathon> oh filo scusami hai ragione
<Akenathon> ma ci si trova così bene nel chan di supporto che ci scappa la chat :D
<esulu> un mega saluto a yvesBsAs
<Akenathon> mi associo
<yvesBsAs> buonasera esulu  spostati anche te su /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ema17> lol
<Ema17> yvesBsAs,  posso pvt?
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> chi puo aiutarmi su git
<giuseppe_> ?
<ciunix> ciao a tutti.. chi sa dirmi come si installa git?
<Ema17> ciunix
<Ema17>  sudo aptitude build-dep git-core
<ciunix> ema mi serve di capire una cosa
<Ema17> ciunix,  dimmi
<ciunix> ancora non ho capito se git si possa installare su un server o cmq devo fare riferimento sempre a github
<ciunix> ema hai presente cvs?
<Ema17> si
<ciunix> tu lo installi su una macchina e poi tutti versano i dati su quella macchina..
<ciunix> git a quanto pare punta sempre a github e a quanto pare è a pagamento per programmi non opensource
<ciunix> è così?
<ciunix> vorrei capire se è possibile installare un git all'interno di una mia macchina senza che io abbia a che fare con github tutto qui
<Ema17> si credo che si potrebbe fare
<Ema17> vedi se questa guida ti potrebbe dare una mano
<Ema17> http://www.hostingtalk.it/articoli/gestione-server-e-log/7293/installazione-e-configurazione-di-git-un-vcs-user-friendly?page=3
<Ema17> su come configurarlo
<ciunix> ok leggo
<ciunix> dammi 1 minuto
<ciunix> mm non dice nulla quell'articolo :(
<ciunix> tu l'hai mai usato git?
<Ema17> no
<ciunix> ok
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-24
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ciunix> c'è nessuno?
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<gnux> come si fa a fare in modo che le icone dei programmi aperti sul pannello principale siano visibili solo su un desktop?
<ciunix> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a capire come si installa gits?
<jester-> ciunix: sudo apt-get install git
<ciunix> si jester io voglio capire se è possibile installare un git server su un mio pc senza passare da github
<ciunix> hai presente u nserver cvs dove tutti versano il codice li e poi lo riprendono? ecco io vorrei realizzare un repository in quel modo
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> ho dei problemi con il microfono interno del mio eeepc
<alnuvola> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jester-> ciunix: dovesti chiedere in #ubuntu-dev
<alnuvola> quÃalcuno sa aiutarmi ???
<jester-> alnuvola: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> alnuvola: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> alnuvola: salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<alnuvola> ora provo
<jester-> alnuvola: poi devi riavviare
<alnuvola> ok
<ciunix> ok
<alnuvola> eccomi jester ora faccio la prova con skype ???
<jester-> eh
<alnuvola> :)
<ciunix> ragazzi qual'è il comando per cambiare il canale?
<jester->  /j #canale
<ciunix> ok grazie
<alnuvola> nada
<alnuvola> nn funziona
<alnuvola> alsamixer dice che il microfono sta a 100
<ciunix> mmm mi dice che non posso scrivere sul canale #ubuntu-dev
<newbie81> ciao a tutti
<alnuvola> help
<jester-> alnuvola: preferenze audio che hai in uscita
<jester-> ciunix: devi avere il nick registrato mi sa
<alnuvola> alsa channel master
<jester-> alnuvola:  cha alre alternative hai
<alnuvola> jester ho xfce
<jester-> alnuvola: si ma mi pare che la giù sia quella di gnome
<jester-> alnuvola:  nelle preferenze uscita dovrebbero esserci altre alternative si clicchi il device
<alnuvola> si cÃÃ'è master,mic boost
<alnuvola> headphome
<alnuvola> headphone
<jester-> alnuvola:  in uscita?
<jester-> alnuvola: dove stai guardando
<alnuvola> jester
<alnuvola> nn sto guardando dove dici tu
<alnuvola> perchè nelle impostazioni nn c'è preferenze audio
<alnuvola> c'è solo l'iconcina del volume in altro a destra
<alnuvola> lo posso vedere da alsamixer
<jester-> alnuvola: guarda in hardware
<jester-> alnuvola: devi trovare la gui di impostazioni audio
<alnuvola> se installo alsamixergui va bene
<jester-> alnuvola: devi avere Duplex stereo analogico in hardware
<jester-> non va bene, guarda in sistema
<alnuvola> jester nn c'è niente che posso fare
<jester-> alnuvola: l'impostazione audio c'è per forza
<jester->  alnuvola ma che eeeps hai
<newbie81> ragazzi domanda per unity
<newbie81> qualcuno che legge?
<jester-> !qualcuno | newbie81
<ubot-it> newbie81: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<newbie81> uahauhauahuauhaa
<newbie81> ok
<newbie81> x unity bisogna avere per forza scheda video dedicata  (es. geforge)
<newbie81> o
<newbie81> andrebbe bene anche quelle integrate intel?
<jester-> newbie81: bisogna avere in 3d
<newbie81> in una integrata ho fatto funzionare anche effetti speciali
<jester-> newbie81: la intel integrata non è sto gran che ma in 3d ci va
<newbie81> dici che se vanno effetti speciali può funzionare anche unity?
<alnuvola> eeepc 1001p
<alnuvola> mi pare
<newbie81> quindi basta che installo i driver che lui mi consiglia
<alnuvola> l'avevo risolto il problema ma nn ricordo piu
<jester-> newbie81: unity è un plugin di compiz e non puoi settare altri effetti del menga
<jester-> alnuvola: fa un po vedere /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/tmjRx2uv
<jester-> alnuvola: installa gnome-alsamixer anche
<alnuvola> lo sto facendo
<jester-> alnuvola: prova a commentare la riga 25 che io non ce l'ho e funza
<alnuvola> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<alnuvola> questa vuoi che commento
<alnuvola> options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu
<alnuvola> o questa
<jester-> alnuvola:  non l'ultima riga model=fujistu
<alnuvola> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<alnuvola> questa devo commentare
<jester-> alnuvola: no
<alnuvola> ok l ultima
<jester-> alnuvola: l'ultima riga
<alnuvola> fattp
<alnuvola> fatto
<jester-> alnuvola: natty?
<jester-> il mio è un po diverso
<jester-> alnuvola: sudo alsa restart
<jester-> mi pare
<alnuvola> fattp
<jester-> alnuvola: prova
<alnuvola> nn funge
<jester-> alnuvola: prova a riavviare
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> niente da fare è assente
<jester-> alnuvola: boh vdi un po in gnome alsamixer
<alnuvola> realtek ALC269
<alnuvola> capture è su metà alzo ???
<jester-> si
<alnuvola> riprovo
<jester-> alnuvola: preferenze di skype audio ti fa settare il canale in?
<alnuvola> ok ora sento un frusciooo Ã
<alnuvola> ora vedo il skype
<ErVito> comunque su xfce dal menu: impostazioni>editor delle impostazioni. Per l'audio c'è xfce-mixer
<alnuvola> allora posso inserire varie impostazioni
<jester-> alnuvola: provale tutte
<alnuvola> ok nn funziona
<ciunix> ragazzi una domanda: dispongo di un server mio con un indirizzo ip statico, adesso vorrei comprare un dominio.com
<ciunix> aveete dei consigli su dove comprarlo?
<ciunix> come vi dicevo a me non serve spazio, al massimo un servzio mail.. tanto alla fine il sito.com andrebbe a puntare su un mio sito joomla all'interno del mio server
<jester-> !chat | ciunix
<ubot-it> ciunix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciunix> ok
<alnuvola> jester
<alnuvola> ho fatto un passo avanti su skype nelle impostazini di default mi esce un fruscio
<alnuvola> jester-
<jester-> alnuvola: se non trovi le impostazioni audio di xfce la vdo dura
<alnuvola> jester- c'è soo xfce-mixer e mi segnala 2 schede audio
<alnuvola> HDA intel
<jester-> alnuvola: provale
<alnuvola> ÃRealteck AL269
<jester-> alnuvola: lspci | grep -i audio he dice
<alnuvola> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<alnuvola> sempre fruscio danna
<mine> ciaooo
<mine> sentite come faccio a far partire rhythmbox direttamente nella tray con l'icona sotto quella dell'audio?
<mine> ?
<francesca> ciao sn nuova di ubuntu mi aiutate a sincronizzare l'ipod?
<frafra> help me
<frafra> aiuto,mi leggete?
<ugone> si
<frafra> ciao ugone
<ugone> ciao
<frafra> scusami se ti chiedo aiuto
<frafra> ma non riesco ad intallare ubuntu
<ugone> su cosa e come
<frafra> azz
<ugone> su una partizione vuota, con wubi ?
<ugone> da cd
<frafra> si da cd
<ugone> che errore ti da?
<frafra>  e il cd è buono xche l'ha installato un mio amico
<frafra> dopo l'intallazione si avvia solo il maos sul destop vuoto
<frafra> non ho aplicazioni
<frafra> sono mesi che ci combatto
<ugone> che versione?
<frafra> 11
<ugone> hai provato ad esempio con la 10.10 invece che con la 11.04
<frafra> e la scheda madre è una vsta dual
<frafra> no
<frafra> che differenza cè
<ugone> al login è tutto normale?
<frafra> il pc è del 2004
<frafra> scusami dell'ingnoranza ma che cosa è il login?
<ugone> non è una questione di anno
<ugone> il login è quando dopo aver avviato devi mettere nome utente e pass
<frafra> a si
<ugone> ok
<frafra> mi chiede l'utente e la pass
<frafra> fin li tutto bene
<ugone> allora quando arrivi al login
<ugone> aspe che cerco un'immagine
<frafra> poi appare il maoss sul destop tutto coloraro ma non posso fare nulla
<frafra> grazie che mi stai aiutando
<ugone> frafra, http://linuxguide.altervista.org/Ubuntu-Inside/img/ubuntu-classic.png
<ugone> prova a mettere ubuntu classic
<frafra> ?
<frafra> mi consigli di cambiare dall'11
<ugone> anzi metti quello no effect
<ugone> non cambi nulla
<frafra> e come si fa?
<ugone> fai solo la prova
<frafra> dal cd?
<frafra> o devo riscaricare?
<ugone> no
<enrylinux> dovresti avere la barra dove poter scegliere cosa avviare come foto di ugone
<ugone> hai detto che lo hai gia installato
<frafra> appunto quella non cè!!
<frafra> non ci sono barre
<frafra> non cè l'ora ne il tasto di spegnimento
<enrylinux> strano
<ugone> il posto dove mettere utente e password c'è?
<frafra> si
<enrylinux> sotto nulla
<frafra> nulla
<ugone> ok quando metti utente e pas prima di premere invio non succede nulla?
<frafra> ne soto ne sopra
<frafra> no
<ugone> deve farlo solo sotto
<frafra> ho pensato ad un errore dello schermo ma il maos non va più sotto
<enrylinux> prima di inserire pass e nome non c'è barre sotto
<frafra> sono mesi che voglio passare ad ubuntu,addirittura un mio amico mi voleva aiutare ma cè riuscito solo con il suo
<frafra> no,nessuna sbarra
<frafra> e il cd e appunto di questo mio amico
<enrylinux> ora sei con un' altro computer
<ugone> quando arrivi al desktop se clicchi in un qualunque punto del desktop vuoto con il tasto destro riesci a vedere il menu?
<frafra> no
<frafra> ora sto con l'hardisck formattato da win 7 e è vuoto
<frafra> sto digitando da cd
<ugone> ok
<ugone> da cd sta andando tutto
<frafra> neanche con il tasto destro del maoss
<frafra> da cd va tutto bene
<enrylinux> quindi sei da live
<frafra> in internet va che è una bellezza
<frafra> da cd
<enrylinux> live cd
<ugone> che scheda video hai?
<frafra> ma sai dirmi se ho sbagliato a formattare in ntfs?
<ugone> lol
<ugone> se ci volevi mettere solo linux si
<frafra> mi pare una vista da 2,8
<frafra> gb
<frafra> si solo linux
<ugone> e 2,8 son un po' pochi
<frafra> scusami ma il tempo mi è volato
<frafra> la mia donna sta smaniando xche dobbiamo uscire
<ugone> cmq prova ad installare usando una 10.10
<frafra> grazie x l'aiuto,casomai dopo o domani ti posso rompere?
<frafra> ok
<frafra> ho scaricato anche il 10
<ugone> si e se non ci sono io ci son tutti gli altri
<frafra> e provero quello
<frafra> grazie a tutti
<ugone> fa la partizione un po' + grande
<frafra> e coplimenti
<frafra> ho un hard da 500
<ugone> si
<frafra> puo fare tutto quello che vuole,ma almeno funzionasse,hehee
<ugone> ok
<frafra> ciao e grazie anora
<frafra> ancora
<ugone> ne riparliamo allora
<ugone> ciao
<enrylinux> ma
<nicola88> buonasera a tutti, mi sapete dire come si ripristina  la lista dei repository?
<fw1987> CIAO
<frafra> scusate, volevo solo precisare che il frafra che non riesce ad installare ubuntu non sono io, che il mio nickname è registrato, e non so come possa essere accaduto che qualcuno usasse il mio nick
<ugone> ciao fra :-)
<Tcx> ciao a tutti e buon pomeriggio!
<frafra> ciao ugone :)
<Tcx> qualcuno di voi ha mai configurato un server mail con linux?
<frafra> Tcx: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-2-p5
<frafra> si trovano molte guide utili e spiegazioni passo-passo
<Tcx> ciao frafra buon pomeriggio, ne ho lette molte ma mi sono bloccato in 2 punti, posso chiederti un parere?
<frafra> Tcx: buon pomeriggio anche a te :) dimmi
<Tcx> frafra: il mio intento è quello di scaricare le mail da 3 indirizzi mail (@email, @alice e un altro) attraverso fetchmail in un server local (configurato con dovecot imap) consultabile poi con thunderbird da 3 client
<Tcx> ora con fetchmail no problem, idem dovecot
<Tcx> ho poi installato postfix...solo qui mi perdo
<frafra> proprio per la complessità del configurare un server locale, non ti conviene gestire i tre account separatamente, o usare un tool di import automatico delle mail (come fa gmail dall'interfaccia web)?
<Tcx> non riesco a capire: a) come faccio a dividere le mail in cartelle per indirizzo mail? b) soprattutto, come faccio a inviare le mail dal server locale?Non riesco a capire il discorso dei record mx..
<Tcx> frafra: in che modo?
<Tcx> frafra: in teoria il problema della ricezione l'ho risolto e funziona (apparte creare delle cartelle divise)...ora non riesco a capire la procedura per inviarle dal server locale perchè chiaramente tipo ho un accont pippo@localhost.localdomain
<Tcx> e chiaramente non posso inviare email con questo indirizzo
<frafra> mettiamola così, ci sono due soluzioni: 1) configuri i tre account di posta su un programma, e per non vederti recapitare mail di server diversi nella stessa cartella, crei cartelle diverse, e crei delle regole/filtri, in modo tale che il programma le smisti, oppure 2) vai su gmail.google.com e nelle impostazioni importi gli altri account mail (utile se devi cambiare inidirizzo e migrare)
<frafra> si, devi impostare il nome del server
<frafra> il tuo server si riconosce come localhost.localdomain
<frafra> se non hai bisogno di accederci se non dal tuo stesso server/pc va bene così
<frafra> ma ti ripeto: sei sicuro di aver bisogno di un server di posta adhoc solo per leggere separatamente tre caselle di posta?
<Tcx> si ne ho necessità, solo che non mi è chiaro il passaggio account mail locale - account esterno (non so se sono stato chiaro
<frafra> ok, ho capito cosa intendi
<frafra> dovresti avere un domino per ottenere un indirizzo stile utente@pippo.com
<Tcx> frafra: è che tutte le guide arrivano fino a un punto e non vanno oltre
<frafra> altrimenti devi avere un ip pubblico e statico e ottieni un indirizzo stile utente@123.123.123.123
<Tcx> frafra: tipo pochi giorni fa ho scoperto che chiaramente avendo un ip dinamico è necessario creare un account  con dyndns.com
<Tcx> esatto
<frafra> si, ci sono un paio di servizi di questo tipo, io uso dyndns.com
<Tcx> ma se tipo utilizzo dyndns
<frafra> e devi configurare il redirect come tipo "A"
<Tcx> ecco
<Tcx> è proprio li che non so dove mettere le mani
<Tcx> io creo l'account tipo pippo.dyndns.com
<Tcx> per cui l'hostname della macchina deve diventare pippo.dyndns.com?
<frafra> non è necessario cambiare l'hostname, basta aggiungere pippo.dyndns.com come alias di 127.0.0.1
<frafra> apri /etc/hosts
<Tcx> a ok
<frafra> la prima colonna è l'ip, dopo ci sono tutti gli alias
<frafra> basta che nella riga di 127.0.0.1 e nella riga di ::1 aggiungi il tuo nome alla fine, preceduto da uno spazio
<Tcx> quindi se il server si chiama server1
<Tcx> tipo
<Tcx> e su hosts ho 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Tcx> e 127.0.1.1 ho server1
<Tcx> su 127.0.0.1 e ::1 metto pippo.dyndns.org
<frafra> devi avere due linee fatte così in pratica:
<frafra> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain hostname pippo.dyndns.org
<frafra> ::1 localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6 hostname pippo.dyndns.org
<Tcx> a ok...e sulla pagina di configurazione di dyndns la voce mailrouting va spuntata o no?
<frafra> se non ti interessa l'ipv6 gli ultimi due alias dall'ultima riga puoi toglierli
<Tcx> ok
<frafra> si, certamente
<Tcx> frafra: e su mx hostname ci dovrebbe andar server1?
<Tcx> scusa ma non avendolo mai fatto non so cosa va fatto
<frafra> si
<Tcx> ok e infine do primary mail relay
<Tcx> poi una volta fatto ciò ci sono solo da modificare le impostazioni di relay_host di postfix
<frafra> ora devo scappare, perdonami
<Tcx> frafra: tranquillo anzi grazie mille
<Tcx> poi ti faccio sapere se ti ritrovo qui
<frafra> ero entrato solo per dire che il frafra che non sapeva installare ubuntu di sta mattina non ero io, ugone mi ha avvisato di quanto successo, e ho preso provvedimenti in modo che non accada più
<frafra> è da anni che non vengo regolarmente su questo canale, ma ci entrerò per vedere se hai sistemato :)
<ugone> :-)
<Tcx> ok frafra grazie mille di tutto
<Tcx> ti ho lasciato un pvp
<frafra> figurati buona fortuna
<frafra> ciao a tutti
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, non riesco più a  scaricare gli aggiornamenti, come si ripristina il souce.ist?
<nicola88> source.list
<scanf55> ciao a tutti
<scanf55> volevo chiederevi una cosa su gambas2 quando voglio far partire il debug mi da un errore su fmain.class perchè ?????????????
<scanf55> per favore è urgente
<in0cula> gambas2 e' come vb, vai su un canale di programmazione, è + facile rovare qualc1
<in0cula> che ti sappia rispondere
<scanf55> scusate un programma per programmare simile a visual basic che non sia gambas c'è ?
<Steeler> scanf55, forse KOMMANDER, l'interfaccia mi pare simile, ma non l'ho mai usato
<scanf55> steeler, grazie mille
<Steeler> scanf55, te lo istalli ora ?
<scanf55> steeler, si
<Steeler> scanf55, lo trovi su ubuntu sofwtare center
<scanf55> steeler, perchè ?
<scanf55> steeler,  sisi lo so grazie :D
<Steeler> scanf55, così vediamo se lo capisci
<scanf55> steeler,  o mio dio no meglio gambas
<Steeler> scanf55, ?
<Steeler> scanf55, inserendo un oggetto nel form con Kommander se ci clicco sopra non mi fa scrivere il codice come VB
<scanf55> steeler,  e si l'ho notato
<Steeler> scanf55, prova a cliccarci con il tasto destro del mouse
<kuix> chi si intende di scripting?
<Steeler> scanf55, ho messo anche gambas, ma l'icona del timer non c'è ?
<kuix> come creo uno script in gedit che premendo un tasto tipo F8 mi fa il compile di un file?
<kuix> ovvero tipo g++ main.cpp -o out
<enzotib> kuix: ha già guardato i vari plugins?
<kuix> si ma nulla
<kuix> vorrei qualcosa di quewsto timo
<kuix> #!/bin/sh
<kuix> g++ $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT & -o $CURRENT_DOCUMENT
<kuix> non so se mi spiego ma non sonosco bene la sintassi...
<kuix> enzotib, se ti viene in mente qualcosa fammi nsapere ;)
<kuix> fattoo gcc $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME
<kuix> credo vada ;)
<in0cula> #!/bin/bash
<in0cula> echo "hello, $USER"
<in0cula> kuix
<kuix> ???
<in0cula> quelle due righe scrivono un testo
<kuix> si lo so :)
<in0cula> e' un esempio
<kuix> ma mi interessava uno scipt per compilazione e run di un file.cpp
<in0cula> invece di echo metti il comando
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> jester-,   grazie per l'aiuto
<jessy90> ogni volta che apro ubuntu 11.04, devo " montare " il 2 HD: si può evitare tale procedura??
<enzotib> jessy90: lo metti in fstab
<enzotib> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jessy90> enz
<jessy90> enzotib,  non capisco, il mio 2° disco non lo vede in cat /etc/fstab
<xubunx> ciao gente ubuntiana...come faccio a connettere sotto xubuntu la porta seriale rs32
<[Enrico]> xubunx: la porta rs232 funziona out of the box
<[Enrico]> non devi fare nulla per farla funzionare
<xubunx> enrico in pratica dovrei ripristinare un decoder che e' andato su on, per farlo devo collegare il decoder al pc, fatto pero' presumo necessito di un programma, andra' bene il programma EromUpgrade Pvr800hd tool?
<[Enrico]> non ne ho idea
<[Enrico]> mai usato questo genere di cose
<xubunx> questo genere di cose mi evita di rispedire il decoder indietro...
<xubunx> sotto winzoz e' facilissimo apri il programma colleghi il decoder al pc e invii il programma dal seriale
<[Enrico]> xubunx: eh, ci vuole il programma anche per linux
<[Enrico]> suppongo tu possa cercare su google
<xubunx> ok quindi mi basta quello'
<xubunx> il programma e' epromupgrade.exe che non vorrei doverlo aprire con wine
<[Enrico]> se è per windows o lo apri con wine o usi una macchina virtuale windows tramite (per esempio) virtualbox
<[Enrico]> altrimenti trovi un programma per linux
<[Enrico]> e se ne sei capace puoi anche scriverlo tu stesso
<xubunx> virtualbox c'e' dal software center?
<[Enrico]> xubunx: dovrebbe. non ricordo se devi abilitare il repo partern
<xubunx> ok
<[Enrico]> xubunx: tra l'altro virtualbox supporta il passaggio della porta seriale alla macchina virtuale
<xubunx> provo subito
<[Enrico]> io uso virtualbox per fare gli aggiornamenti del mio GPS garmin. funziona egregiamente
<xubunx> virtualbox installato ora andando sull'exe dovrebbe dirmi di aprirlo con virtualbox vero? Non lo fa pero' :(
<fw98> ciao a tutti
<fw98> avrei una domanda da fare
<fw98> qualcuno di voi sa come posso startare in una consol vnc ad esempio gdm o kdm?
<fw98> vorrei creare una vm che mi dia un login diretto in gdm o kdm da poter sharare localmente oppure su internet
<fw98> qualcuno che riponde per piacere :p
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> ho realizzato
<Raffa50> un pachetto
<Raffa50> deb
<Raffa50> funziona certo
<FloodBotIt1> Raffa50: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Raffa50> ma come lo metto sul software center?
<Raffa50> qualcuno mi può rispondere?
<Raffa50> zzzzz
<Raffa50> c'è nissuno?
<jester-> Raffa50: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<Raffa50> come cambio can?
<Raffa50> trovato
<natty> buonasera. qualcuno usa goldendict? mi servirebbero indicazioni. grazie
<Raffa50> si è incartato skype
<Raffa50> aiuto
<Raffa50> come termino?
<Raffa50> nn c'è task manager?
<natty> Raffa50, se usi il monitor di sistema, vedi i processi di ciò che hai aperto. lo uccidi semplicemente
<Raffa50> aiuto se faccio crlt+alt+canc
<natty> Raffa50, è una funzione di window non c'è su linux
<Raffa50> nn c'è tanks manager
<natty> Raffa50, leggi sopra
<Raffa50> nn lo posso impostare con le scorciatoie da tastioera?
<natty> Raffa50, sistema->amministrazione->monitor di sistema, lo clicchi e ti mostra i processi attivi
<Raffa50> graz
<Raffa50> funziona
<natty> Raffa50, eccerto che sì
<natty> mi ripeto v'è quarcu che usa goldendict?
<Raffa50> ehm il mio microfono nn và
<Raffa50>  nn svengo sentito su skype
<natty> Raffa50, passato di moda?
<Raffa50> cosa passato di moda?
<Raffa50> hno un netbok
<natty> il microfono
<natty> Raffa50, quindi è direzionale integrato, sbaglio?
<natty> ciao a tutti, ripasserò per le info
<fw98> avrei una domanda da fare qualcuno di voi sa come posso startare in una consol vnc ad esempio gdm o kdm?
<jester-> fw98: semplicemente vlc   e gdm e kdm non sono 2 programmi al max li riavvii con sudo service gdm restart
<jester-> o kdm restart
<Raffa50> eh pakarbelt
<Raffa50> xò la camera và
<Raffa50> ke fò?
<Raffa50> aiuto
<Raffa50> help
<jester-> !pazienza | Raffa50
<ubot-it> Raffa50: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mic_> ciao
<mic_> ho instaato ubuntu a posto di xp e non mi fa instaare a wifi usb con i cd ,,,,,,,come faccio
<mic_> ho una wifi station n
<mic_> come devo fare
<mic_> adesso chatto da un pc asus con xubuntu
<mic_> help
<mic_> chi mi puo aiutare
<ciunix_> chi conosce godaddy.com?
<mic_> ho sceto un brutto momento,,,,,,,,,,,,
<Raffa50> canale developer?
<Raffa50> scs perso link
<mic_> ciao marcello,,,, mi potresti aiutare
<Raffa50> canale developer please
<Raffa50> nn ricordo il link
<Raffa50> vi supplico
<bobbybong> ! wifi | mic_
<ubot-it> mic_: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Raffa50> !developer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'developer'
<Raffa50> #ubuntu-it-developer
<Raffa50> !developer | Raffa50
<ubot-it> Raffa50, please see my private message
<Raffa50> buuhu
<mic_> merciiiiii
<Carlin0> 'sera
<Raffa50> canale developer
<Raffa50> nn ricordo l'indirizzo
<Raffa50> per facvore
<Raffa50> datemelo
<Raffa50> ! channels
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'channels'
<Raffa50> ! help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Raffa50> ! fuck
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fuck'
<Raffa50> ! suicidio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'suicidio'
<Raffa50> ! kill me
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kill me'
<Raffa50> ! ban me
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ban me'
<Raffa50> aiuto
<filo1234> !abuso | Raffa50
<ubot-it> Raffa50: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<Raffa50> aiuto
<Carlin0>  #ubuntu-it-dev   ???
<Raffa50> meglio windows
<Raffa50> grazie
<Carlin0> ma datti una calmata ...
<filo1234> Raffa50: dacci un taglio
<mic_> come faccio a salvare i file da cd a home
<mic_> ed entrare in una cartella su cd
<mic_> devo passare i file di ndiswrapper
<mic_> da cd a home
<filo1234> mic_: copia e incolla?
<mic_> ma come si arriva al file
<Carlin0> non hai l'icona del cd sul desktop ?
<mic_> scusate,,,,, non conosco i comandi  e devo collegar  wifi
<mic_> si ho l icona
<Carlin0> fai li doppio click (stile win) e poi copia ingoll
<filo1234> allora clicca sull'icona ed entri dentro il cd
<mic_> ops   che sbadato,,,,,,,
<nitro282> ciao ragazzi
<nitro282> sto diventando matto
<nitro282> per una situzione
<nitro282> qualcuno puà aiutarmi?
<nitro282> si tratta di permessi riguardo a file Windows tramite GPARTED
<nitro282> non riesco  a modificarli
<nitro282> c'è un file in winzoz che mi blocca l'avvio del sistema
<nitro282> quindi ieri, tramite gparted sono riuscito a togliere il file icriminato
<nitro282> e il problema si è risolto
<nitro282> oggi si è ripresentato
<nitro282> e non riesco più ne a modificare ne a cancellare nessun file
<filo1234> nitro282: non capisco cosa c'entri windows con ubuntu
<nitro282> in pratica
<nitro282> cerco di utilizzare
<nitro282> linux
<nitro282> per sistemare un problema
<nitro282> solo, che non essendo molto ferrato
<nitro282> volevo capire cosa succede
<filo1234> be questo è un canale per supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<nitro282> perchè non mi fa modificare ne cancellare file di sda1 montato
<filo1234> quindi al limite chiedi in chat
<filo1234> !chat | NICKSERV
<ubot-it> NICKSERV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nitro282> di cui vedo cartelle e file
<mic_> impossibile trovare il pacchetto ndiswrapper
<filo1234> !chat | nitro282
<ubot-it> nitro282: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mic_> perche se ho installato da cd
<bobbybong> mic_, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<mic_>  commo e utils
<mic_> l ho fatto
<mic_> dove sbaglio
<mic_> fa le letture ma non trova il pacchetto ndiswrapper
<bobbybong> mic_, da terminale
<mic_> ho appena installato ubuntu
<Carlin0> bobbybong, non ha la connessione , non può farlo
<mic_> infatti,i ho presi da cd
<mic_> dove sbaglio
<Carlin0> mic_, che release è? 11.04 ?
<mic_> si
<bobbybong> credevo cercasse un icona per ndiswrapper
<mic_> no, devo installare wifi station n usb
<mic_> son passato da xp a ubuntu e non si connette
<mic_> devo configurare a wifi usb
<mic_> che faccio
<gigirock> mic_,  adesso come sei connesso ?
<Carlin0> secondo me fai prima a scaricarli da web e passarli con una chiavetta
<mic_> con un piccolo laptop
<mic_> e come si fa carlino
<Carlin0> 1 è questo → http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/ndiswrapper-common/download
<mic_> proviamo,grazie
<mic_> e quale devo scegliere
<mic_> son tanti
<Carlin0> e qeusto è l'altro → http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Carlin0> sono tanti link ma il file è sempre quello
<Carlin0> scegli un mirror europeo
<Carlin0> mic_, tieni anche questo link → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<mic_> come faccio a farlo salvare su chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> o sul disco e poi lo sposti...
<Carlin0> copia incola dai....
<Carlin0> sempre quello è
<mic_> quando lo copia dove lo mette
<mic_> stavolta non vorrei sbagliare
<Carlin0> tu lo devi mettere io non sono davanti al tuo pc :)
<Carlin0> scarica quei 2 file e segui la guida che ti ho postato
<mic_> quando scarico mi dice apri con o salva ma non mi dice dope savare
<gennaro> ciao a totos
<Carlin0> mic_, stai scaricando con Ubuntu ?
<mic_> si
<Carlin0> se si normalmente scarica nella cartella Scaricati (che fantasia)
<gennaro> chi mi puo aiutare
<mic_> pensavo si potesse scegliere  dove scaricarli
<gennaro> un programma che mi faccia vedere lo spazio disponibile tipo Risorse del computer
<gigirock> gennaro, dal terminale df -h
<mic_> gia
<mic_> provo con i nuovi fie scaricati
<Carlin0> aveva fretta gennaro :P
<Carlin0> mic_,  mettili in una cartella nel pc dove devi installarli e dai → sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<herz> buonasera a tutti! Per cortesia mi potete consigliare un convertitore VIDEO per mint 10 ..grazie
<Carlin0> ovviamente col terminale posizionato in quella cartella
<filo1234> herz: mint non è una distro ufficiale, non c'è supporto qui
<herz> ho installato anche ubuntu 11.04 pero ho dei file sul mint  per questo volevo..
<mic_> micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<mic_> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<mic_> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<mic_> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<mic_> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ndiswrapper
<FloodBotIt1> mic_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mic_> ecco cosa mi viene fuori
<Carlin0> mic_, leggi ...
<mic_> ok
<mic_> fatemi
<Carlin0> ¿
<mic_> fare una cosa pe volta
<Carlin0> mic_,  si ma per installare quei pacchetti devi dare il comando che ti ho scritto io , non quello che hai dato tu
<mic_> vorrei riescire ad attivare la wifi sul pc grande
<mic_> in una cartella qualsiasi
<Carlin0> mic_, anche dritti in home vanno bene anzi meglio
<Carlin0> così non devi cercare la cartella col terminale
<gigirock> herz....spiega bene cosa vuoi fare
<mic_> li ho messi nella cartella ,, scaricati,,
<herz> Ho dei file mp4 e li voglio convertire in formato avi
<mic_> ma poi devo scrivere ,, sudo apkg -i ndliswrapper
<gigirock> herz, ci sono diversi programmi che lo fanno, handbreaker,avidemux ....
<gigirock> herz, se hai la 1104...vai ubuntu software center e cerca avidemux
<herz>  ho installato avidemux
<herz> serve anche per convertiere?
<Carlin0> mic_, prima dai → cd Scaricati
<Carlin0> poi → sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mic_> adesso mi da errori nell'elaborazione
<gigirock> herz certo...cerca l'help....puoi tagliare e montare quello che vuoi poi salvi in avi
<gigirock> !handbreaker
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'handbreaker'
<Carlin0> !paste | mic_
<ubot-it> mic_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> herz, handbrake cerca questo,,, ma n e' nei repo ufficiali
<mic_> errore nel ellaborare ndiswrapper (-- install)
<mic_> devo installare su un pc senza rete,,,,
<herz> gigirock con handbrakenon trovo nolla sul gestore pachetti
<herz> grazie mille provero con avidemux
<gigirock> herz cerca handbrake in google... esiste per ubuntu ma n e' ufficiale
<mic_> come procedo²
<herz> ok ho capito grazie mille  buona serata !
<mic_> perché mi da errore²
<Carlin0> mic_, devi postare l'errore nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste | mic_
<ubot-it> mic_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mic_> e come si fa , loutput é sull'atro pc
<Carlin0> mic_, e io come faccio a vederlo ?
<mic_> ma l'ho fatto prima un copia e incolla
<Carlin0> mic_, che comando dai ?
<mic_> quando²
<Carlin0> per installare i pacchetti
<mic_> sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-*
<Carlin0> prova sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mic_> si sono verificati degli erroril nell'elaborazione: *,de
<mic_> deb
<mic_> impossibile accedere all'archivio: no such file directory
<Carlin0> mic_, dai pwd e posta il risultato
<Carlin0> mic_,  hai dato cd Scaricati prima di dare il comando per installare ???
<mic_> si
<Carlin0> posta pwd
<Carlin0> metti un segno prima di /
<mic_> /home/micxubuntu
<Carlin0> dai → cd Scaricati ← occhio alle maiuscole !!!
<Carlin0> fatto ?
<mic_> fatto
<Carlin0> pwd
<mic_> fatto
<Carlin0> posta il risultato
<mic_> micxubuntu@micxubuntu-Evo-D510-SFF:~$
<Carlin0> questo non è il risultato di pwd
<Carlin0> ma poi fammi capire ... sei su xfce ?
<mic_> prima ce /home/micxubuntu/scaricati
<mic_> e sarebbe²
<Carlin0> ok ora dai
<Carlin0> ls
<Carlin0> vedi i file deb ?
<mic_> si in rosso
<Carlin0> bene
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mic_> aspe che ti passo i risultati
<Carlin0> no...
<Carlin0> il risultato è ok ?
<mic_> no, mi da errore é
<mic_> errore2
<Carlin0> che errore ?
<mic_> il sottoprodotto dpkg-deb --controll ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<mic_> dice la stessa cosa per entrambi
<Carlin0> mai visto...
<mic_> dice che il common non e un archivio in formato deb
<mic_> debian
<mic_> anche per utils
<Carlin0> buh... non so aiutarti oltre sopratutto senza vedere gli outup , mi spiace
<Carlin0> ouput
<Carlin0> output*
<mic_> grazie cmq
<Carlin0> mic_, la cosa migliore saarebbe che collegassi quel pc inrete con la scheda ethernet , l'installazone sarebbe + semplice
<mic_> se potessi lo farei
<mic_> provo a spegnere eriavviare
<mic_> avevo appena installlato xubuntu, adesso mi tocca rimettere xp
<ciunix_> scusate ragazzi ecco una domanda su apache:
<ciunix_> ho un dominio www.pippo.com che punta ad una mia macchina quindi se scrivo: www.pippo.com -vado sul sito mioipServer/index.html e sulla barra vedo www.pippo.com. Se però cambio pagina html (es. mioIpServer/ciao.html) non vedo www.pippo.com/ciao.html ma mioIpServer/ciao.html.. Dovrei fare forse qualcosa? mi pare url rewrite sull'apache del server o cosa?
<fw90> Ciao a tutti
<ciunix_> ho un dominio www.pippo.com che punta ad una mia macchina quindi se scrivo: www.pippo.com -vado sul sito mioipServer/index.html e sulla barra vedo www.pippo.com. Se però cambio pagina html (es. mioIpServer/ciao.html) non vedo www.pippo.com/ciao.html ma mioIpServer/ciao.html.. Dovrei fare forse qualcosa? mi pare url rewrite sull'apache del server o cosa?
<mic_> non mi fa copiare ndiswrapper in home
<mic_> da cd di installazione
<mic_> help
<mic_> cia
<Carlin0> notte pipol :D
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-16
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<alessio> fuck yeah :D
<alessio> risolto!! era una cazzata, bastava reinstallare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop che avevo rimosso per errore (stavo cercando di rimuovere unity), altro che xorg i driver piallato il server ahahaahahah l'avevo detto io che i driver erano sanissimi :D
<alessio> vabbè raga io mi vado a fare una bella copia del disco e a godermi il mio bell sistema operativo :D ciaooooo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hallino1> Giorno ragazzi!
<jester-> 'ngiorno hallino1
<Dig> Ciao ragazzi, sabato mi è successa una cosa strana, una cartella mi è sparita dal desk top mentre la selezionavo, ho provato a guardare nel cestino dove mi dice siano presenti dei file ma non me li fa vedere. Vi era mai successo???
<hallino1> Uèlà jester-
<Pippolo> Dig: detto così ha del sopranaturale
<Pippolo> Dig: hai provato a fare un cerca mettendo il nome della cartella?
<Dig> Pippolo, secondo me sa di hardware pronto alla fine
<Dig> SI, fortunatamente avevo fatto dei beckup
<Dig> Pippolo, volevo solo capire cosa è successo, perché funzionava e funziona tutto
<jester-> Dig: non hai letto in installazione la raccomandazione?
<Pippolo> Dig: e chi lo sa, mica sono un medium
<jester-> a installazione terminata far bendire il pc e l'os da un arciprete bravo
<Pippolo> lol
<jester-> benedire*
<Dig> jester-, questa parte l'ho saltata. sai sono uno di quelli che non legge fino in fondo
<jester-> pena: sistema che si cannibalizzerà di notte anche a pc spento e apparizioni sparizioni spiritiche
<glpiana> lol
<Dig> jester-, ho sempre avuto il sospetto che qualcuno mi cambiasse le cose!!!
<jester-> avrai un folletto negli armadi che ogni tanto esce a far dispetti
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> jester-, http://imagebin.org/220947    guarda che giochino ha fatto
<jester-> Dig: visulizza i files nascosti
<Dig> jester-, nada, ci avevo già provato. Ho trovato una cartella nascosta con un nome strano nel percorso dove si trovava la cartella sparita
<jester-> Dig: svuotalo comunque e se resiste fai a mano
<jester-> la pio e la  vedo in vmware
<Dig> jester-, non va, dice sempre che ci sono i files. Comunque non avevi mai visto un comportamento simile vero?
<jester-> Dig: .local/share/trash
<jester-> svuota le due cartelle
<jester-> o cestina qualcosa e riprova
<Dig> jester-, niente da fare. se provo sudo nautilus?
<jester-> Dig: sudo nautilus apre il cestino di /root
<jester-> Dig: in .local/share/trash?
<Dig> e vado nella home .local/share/trash
<Dig> non funzionerebbe?
<jester-> Dig: svuoti le cartelle a mano
<Dig> jester-, svuotare a mano tu intendi che seleziono e cancello giusto?
<jester-> eh
<Dig> jester-, ricompaiono tutti
<jester-> Dig: se cancelli il contenuto delle cartelle come fanno a ricomparire
<Dig> jester-, /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash/files    premo ctrl a  poi premo canc
<jester-> Dig: osti* destro sul file e metti nel cestino?
<jester-> Dig: il contenuto delle cartelle
<Dig> jester-, non va. non so che dirti
<jester-> Dig: in che senso non va
<jester-> Dig: permessi home sminchiati?
<Dig> jester-,  ora guardo, ma non credo. Comunque grazie. Ma gli dedico altri 5 minuti e poi basta. Tanto sto pc ha fatto il suo ciclo di vita e ho intenzione di sostituirlo a breve
<alexpixel22> Come faccio a sapere da terminale se il mio hdd è sata, pata, sata2 ecc?
<glpiana> alexpixel22, vedi se ottieni le informazioni che cerchi da: sudo lshw -C disk
<alexpixel22> grazie glpiana
<pitzalone> esiste qualche programma che mi faccia la sincronizzazione tra una cartella del desktop ed un'unità esterna?
<jester-> pitzalone: grsync
<jester-> ottimo per backup incrementali
<pitzalone> jester-: da synaptic?
<remix_tj> pitzalone: oppure esiste qualcosa tipo time machine di apple
<remix_tj> che non mi ricordo come si chiama
<remix_tj> pitzalone: si chiama flyback
<jester-> pitzalone: yess poi lo apri con gksu se devi mettere su altra partizione
<remix_tj> http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<jester-> remix_tj: provato qualche tempo fa ma a timemachine non somiglia nemmeno
<remix_tj> jester-: come funzionamento diciamo che va bene
<remix_tj> fa il backup solo delle robe modificate, tiene le versioni ecc ecc
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<marvin__> ciao...come si fa togliere blocco schermo ( la password) dopo che il monitor è andato in pausa??
<marvin__> 12.04
<glpiana> marvin__, clicchi sulla rotella in alto a destra e vai nelle impostazioni di sistema. lì scegli Luminosità e blocco e togli la spunta alla richiesta di password
<marvin__> tnx
<glpiana> prg
<nicotano> salve
<mariomontisayshi> perché?
<mariomontisayshi> jester-: ?
<mariomontisayshi> RISPONDIMI
<Odo> mariomontisayshi, questo dal topic di ubuntu-it-chat: Per favore non siate volgari e non bestemmiat
<leonardomilleuno> buongiorno a tutti
<leonardomilleuno> ho un problema con software senter e gestore aggiornamenti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | leonardomilleuno
<ubot-it> leonardomilleuno: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leonardomilleuno> allora il messaggio, che mi era già capitato, è: richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: hai aggiunto qualche repo esterno e non importato la chiave
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: se autorizzi va comunque avanti
<a7x> capito jester-? rispondilo... a maleparole :P
<jester-> a7x: ??
<a7x> -chat
<leonardomilleuno> lcome autorizzo?
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: o importi la chiav e
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: sudo apt-get update  alla fine vedrai la chiave
<jester-> !gpgerr | leonardomilleuno
<ubot-it> leonardomilleuno: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<leonardomilleuno> l'avevo fatto una volta dando sudo apt-get update ma stavolta no
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: senza <   >
<leonardomilleuno> non da chiave
<leonardomilleuno> ho fatto l'avanzamento a 12.04 e devo installare 325 aggiornamenti
<leonardomilleuno> non ho aggiunto repository
<leonardomilleuno> anzi li ho levati
<leonardomilleuno> come posso identificare la chiave, per favore?
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: da sudo apt-get update
<leonardomilleuno> no, non fa
<leonardomilleuno> stavolta
<jester-> se c'è un repo esterno senza la key tge lo dice
<glpiana> leonardomilleuno, allora dai sudo apt-get upgrade              e fai gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> a meno che hai segato quelle dei reopo ufficiali
<leonardomilleuno> no, i non ufficiali, comunque do upgrade?
<jester-> se hai levato il repo hai tolto pure il problema
<leonardomilleuno> dovrei
<jester-> prova upgrade
<leonardomilleuno> ok grazie
<leonardomilleuno> beh, ora va, ma ci vorrà del tempo
<leonardomilleuno> sono 325 aggiornamenti
<leonardomilleuno> grazie
<Alessandro14> Salve a tutti, sono intensionato ad installare Ubuntu 12.04 ma c'è la possibilità di cambiare l'aspetto grafico dato che a me non piace unity ? Grazie.
<jester-> Alessandro14: 2 alternative: gnome classico e gnome shell
<Alessandro14> gnome classico
<jester-> Alessandro14: da installre gnome-session-falback per gnome e gnome-shell
<Alessandro14> ok graize
<jester-> Alessandro14: differenza con gnome vecio serve pigiare destro e alt assieme per pacioccare le barre
<Alessandro14>  ?
<jester-> Alessandro14: tipo aggiungere cazzilli alla barra
<jester-> o togliere
<Alessandro14> AH OKOK
<Alessandro14> GRAZIE MILLE
<Alessandro14> ciao
<jester-> cià
<leonardomilleuno> Apparte gli scherzi, siete veramente di aiuto
<leonardomilleuno> GRAZIE
<jester-> :D
<leonardomilleuno> jester: comunque ora scarico tutto alla perfezione, liscio come l'olio e veloce come il vento. Grazie di nuovo!
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> zzzallve nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<alessio> jester-, risolto tutto non centravano niente i driver video aahahahah avevo rimosso per sbaglio il pacchetto ubuntu-dekstop
<jester-> che non dovrebbe centrare nada pure lui ma sono i misteri di linux
<alessio> stamattina l'ho reinstallato ed è ripartito tutto come una scheggia...ho rimesso le opengl poi i driver proprietari e il file xorg.conf :D
<jester-> bene
<alessio> comunque, come posso aggiornare il bios con ubuntu?? posso avviare l'eseguibile con wine o c'è un altro sistema??
<jester-> alessio: il bios da ubuntu puoi rischiare con xp in virtualbox
<jester-> di wine non mi fiderei
<alessio> jester- ah ok...peccato visto che sono rimasto davvero indietro con gli aggiornamenti
<alessio> le ultime versioni promettono un calo della temperatura fino ai 10 gradi centigradi O.O
<jester-> alessio: perchè vuoi aggiornare il bios?
<jester-> se scldicchia e funza che ti frega
<alessio> jester- eh bhe scaldicchia, diciamo che rispetto a winzoz scalda dai 6 ai 12 gradi in più...
<jester-> sempre che il cazzillo rilevi giusto
<jester-> bisogna rilevare poi riavviare e controllare la tempo nel bios
<alessio> jester- il cazzilo non lo so, ma le mie mani ultimamente assomigliano più a delle bistecche :D
<jester-> e tener conto che nel frattempo è calata un paio di gradi o 3
<alessio> la temperatura non la posso controllare dal bios...fottuto laptop ._.
<jester-> alessio: nel bios disolito c'è la pagina
<alessio> perchè i bios dei portatili sono così mongoli?? non posso controllare la velocità delle ventole, la frequenza del procio, quella della vga e nemmeno la temperatura ._.
<jester-> è un asus?
<alessio> jester- hp dv6 3141 sl
<jester-> di solito hp è ben compatibile
<jester-> se monta roba intel
<alessio> jester- monta i7 720qm
<alessio> ma oltre alla pagina per cambiare l'ordine di boot, non sono riuscito a trovare nessun opzione avanzata...
<alessio> non esiste qualche distro linux fatta apposta per aggiornare il bios?? non vorrei dover installare winzoz e ritrovarmi con il grub sputtanato
<jester-> esistono dei livecd di xp
<alessio> jester- ho letto che esiste un sistema basato su linux si chiama flashrom, e serve proprio per aggiornare il bios, non faccio niente che ho paura di giocarmi il pc :D
<jester-> vedi se invece del floppy si puo usare la usb
<alessio> jester- si si sto leggendo un articolo riguardo unetbootbin
<alessio> ma sembra una procedura un po' lunga...
<alessio> oi raga io vado ci si sente ciaoooo :D
<tipistrani> salve
<tipistrani> jester :- ho risolto
<tipistrani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095049/
<tipistrani> come si entra in offtopic?
<tipistrani> qualcuno in ascolto?
<tipistrani> qualcuno che puo aiutarmi, ho un errore durante la fase  di aggiornamento , non so che fare se procedere o fermarmi?
<dod> tipistrani metti l'errore in paste
<dod> grub di default e' in sda1 e quindi non puo' essere esterno.
<tipistrani> riciao
<tipistrani> raga megli aggiornare prima o configurare prima?
<tipistrani> mi passate il canale di offtopic che non riesco a entrare per piacere?
<Steeler> !chat
<hallino1> tipistrani, #ubuntu-it-chat
<tipistrani> #ubuntu-it-chat
<tipistrani> uff
<tipistrani> n
<tipistrani> n
<tipistrani> n
<tipistrani> n
<tipistrani> n
<tipistrani> n
<FloodBotIt2> tipistrani: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dod> tipistrani
<tipistrani> ma come accidenti si entra in off topic
<hallino1> tipistrani,  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dod> /join
<dod> e metti l'errore in paste magari
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095171/
<tipistrani>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hallino1> tipistrani, senza lo spazio iniziale
<tipistrani> sono dentro
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095183/
<jester-> tipistrani: 4 partizioni primarie
<jester-> tipistrani: 3 primarie e una estesa
<jester-> dentro alla estesa tutte le logicche che vuoi
<male23> posso chiedere una cosa?
<male23> ho sempre usato windows e ora vorrei dedicarmi un'po a linux
<male23> ubuntu e linux sono la stessa cosa?
<male23> se qualcuno mi può risp mi farebbe davvero piacere
<male23> c'è qualcuno almeno qui?
<jester-> male23: linux è il sistema operativo generico
<jester-> poi ci sono 127 e rotti varianti
<male23> ubuntu sarebbe uan variante^?
<jester-> male23: le piu gettonate sono debian ubuntu suse
<male23> io proprio ieri ho scarivato ubuntu 12.04
<male23> non va bene?
<DD3my> certo che va bene male23
<male23> dd3my dimmi una persona perchè dovrebbe passare a ubuntu? che qualità ha in piì di windows?
<DD3my> prima di tutto ubuntu è un software  open source
<male23> e fino li ci siamo
<male23> ma non era quello che mi interessa
<male23> come sistema operativo cosa cambia?
<DD3my> un sacco di cose
<hallino1> Pure troppe
<male23> va be scusate se vi faccio perdere tempo
<Gnome3> Salve a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 e ho cambiato aspetto grafico ho rimesso gnome classic ma volevo sapere come inserire degli applet nel pannello. Grazie
<tipistrani> scaricati il 1204 ubuntu plus 9 remix del professor antonio cantaro, e un casino per aggiornarlo ma ha gia tutto
<DD3my> male23, leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=482329
<DD3my> Gnome3, puoi usare dei programmi come interfaccia
<DD3my> oppure usare il conky
<Gnome3> DD3my, quindi non posso metterli sul pannello ?
<nickanc> gnome3 scusa se banalizzo, non so bene perché non uso né gnome né unity, ma in gnome per gli applet non basta click destro sul pannello?
<Gnome3> nickanc, si ma nell 12.04 non è più così
<DD3my> Gnome3, certo che puoi metterli
<Gnome3> DD3my,  e come ?
<tipistrani> raga vorrei installare paltalk su ubuntu, si piu?
<tipistrani> puo*
<dod> male23 ha una struttura diversa da windows
<dod> dove li non metti le mani qui metti le mani dappertutto volendo. basta studiare un po'.
<DD3my> Gnome3, esistono tanti modi
<tipistrani> passare da windows a linux , significa ricominciare tutto da capo
<DD3my> uno è questo
<DD3my> http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-come-aumentare-la-durata.html
<male23> ho letto il lik di dd3my e li distinguono molto linux con ubuntu
<DD3my> qui tutti ti risponderanno che linux è meglio di windows
<DD3my> aspetta
<Gnome3> tipistrani, linux è una cosa differente è vero ma se lo capisci diventa una cosa eccezionale e fidati non ritornerai mai più su windows
<DD3my> male23
<DD3my> non si fanno distinzioni tra linux e ubuntu
<dod> vedi linux e' in sostanza il kernel. e' la parte del sistema operativo che fa' da tramite fra il desktop che usi tu e i componenti del pc. serve a dire al pc accedi al disco, leggimi quel dato, fai questa operazione.
<DD3my> giusto dod
<DD3my> mi hai anticipato
<male23> :)
<dod> tutti i so basati su linux sono linux.
<tipistrani> bisognerebbe imparare prima a comandarlo da terminale cosi impari
<Gnome3> tipistrani, linux è degno di essere chiamato SISTEMA OPERATIVO windows NO, potrai sentire da alcuni "no ma windows è meglio" lo dicono perchè non sanno usare linux non ti far abbindolare ;)
<dod> tutti i comandi base di linux funzionano su tutti quanti i so basati su linux.
<Gnome3> DD3my, grazie ora controllo
<tipistrani> e poi quando sai come funge linux allora puoi mettere tutte le mascherec  che vuoi
<male23> su questo sitema operativo si posso installare programmi senza problema come windows
<dod> quasi. ubuntu e' molto facilitato. ha interfacce utente come windows quasi per fare ogni cosa.
<dod> quindi provalo.
<tipistrani> non tutti purtroppodod
<dod> la compatibilita' hardware e software pero' non e' come su windows.
<male23> oggi ho eseguito la versione di prova su cd e già per cambiare foto al desktop mi sono inceppato ahah
<male23> perchè
<male23> cosa ha di div?
<male23> riconosce meglio l'hardware?
<jester-> male23: dai che per cambiare lo sfondo è preciso a winzoz se non piu semplice
<Gnome3> ciao grazie
<dod> di diverso da windows tutto. il punto e' che i produttori hardware dotano i loro aggeggi di driver appositi che non sono open.
<dod> sono proprietari.
<tipistrani> tutto l hardware in circolazione e compatibile con winzoz, e pochi con linux
<dod> la comunita' linux ha reso compatibile molto hardware ma non tutto.
<jester-> tipistrani: non è compatibile ma i costruttori ti passano i driver perchè le sia
<dod> oppure va' ma rende meno.
<male23> ai allora!!
<male23> qui punto a sfavore!!
<dod> il succo di linux e' che sai cosa fa' perche' puoi accedere ad ogni sua singola parte
<tipistrani> scusate ma non e possiblile o non e legale manomettere i driver propretari?
<dod> fa' tutto il necessario e buona parte del superfluo.
<jester-> tipistrani: mica li manomettono
<dod> per un uso normale o di ufficio e anche qualche gioco senza pretese va' bene.
<jester-> tipistrani: alcuni costgruttori come nvidia li fa
<tipistrani> li rifanno?
<tipistrani> capito
<tipistrani> i giochi a priori li butto di default xd
<jester-> chi non li fa puo fornire le specifiche alla comunità dev
<dod> male23 se vuoi che ti riconosca qualsiasi webcam ci attacchi o ipod o altri aggeggi liberamente allora usi windows.
<jester-> e comunque i driver linux sono sempre piu scarsotti
<male23> scusate ora devo andare grazie molte per il momento
<dod> male23 la sostanza e' che puoi usare sempre linux per quasi tutto ma conviene tenersi sempre un pc con windows in casa.
<tipistrani> non c e mercato quello e il guaio, purtroppo questo sistema di civilta funziona cosi, comandano i potenti quelli che fanno i soldi derubando i tanti
<tipistrani> ho sempre pensato a linux come la spina nel fianco di ms
<tipistrani> secondo me l unica versione per l utilizzo giusto e Backtrack
<tipistrani> un problema dio sostituzione di un file vi incollo su pastebin dateci un occhiata per piacere?
<tipistrani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095304/
<nicotano> buonasera
<tipistrani> sera nico
<tipistrani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095311/
<tipistrani> jester ci sei?
<tipistrani> we raga ma se non aiutate i newbe , come pretendete di crescere?
<tipistrani> su su a lavoro
<dod> sostituisci
<tipistrani> il server mi ha buttato fuori
<tipistrani> ho un problema con una sostituzione , non so che fare mi aiutate un secondo?
<corso60> ciao
<corso60> ho un problema con i repository in una finestrella mi appare questa scritta
<corso60> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<corso60> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-it (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_universe_i18n_Translation-it)
<corso60> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<corso60> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Translation-it (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-it)
<corso60> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<FloodBotIt2> corso60: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tipistrani> ciao corso
<tipistrani> si ma io lo uso pure sto paste bin, ma nessuno lo legge e poi il canale non si intasa qui nessuno scrive un azz
<hallino1> tipistrani, ma il paste di ubuntu va usato soltanto per varie informazioni di output.. Non inserirci la domanda e scriverla
<hallino1> tipistrani, se vuoi scrivere la domanda la scrivi tutto in un unico rigo
<corso60> Ah ok e la prima volta che uso la chat
<tipistrani> e che ci vuoi fare con sta chatt corsaro?
<corso60> speravo qualcuno mi potesse dare una dritta con sti repository
<Aizram> corso60, devi cancellare quelli doppi
<Aizram> apri un terminale, digita sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aizram> e poi davanti ai doppioni metti il #
<Aizram> quando hai fatto salvi e esci.
<Aizram> ricarichi con sudo apt-get update
<corso60> Aizram ti ringrazio ora provo
<Aizram> prego
<zapa> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi sono nuovo all'utilizzo di ubuntu 12.04 mi esce questo errore  cercando di aprire il gestore pacchetti : E: Tipo "ain" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list
<Aizram> ah ma siete tutti d'accordo oggi?
<zapa> si la mamma degli scemi è sempre in cinta si dice..
<Aizram> -.-''''
<Aizram> a parte che si scrive incinta tutto attaccato ... sai com'è
<Aizram> comuque anche per te prova ad aprire quell file con sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team.jdownloader-precise.list
<Aizram> metti su pastebin
<Aizram> ! pastebin
<Aizram> !paste
<Aizram> -.-'
<Aizram> !pastebin
<Aizram> che ho fatto perchè non va???? jester- ????
<Aizram> è morto il bot
<Aizram> http://pastebin.com/
<jester-> zapa: sei nuovo ma hai gia taroccato nè
<jester-> Aizram: il bot òagga
<zapa> cosa intendi con metti su pastebin?? l'ho aperto dal teminale e ho aperto pastebin
<zapa> si ho fatto due cose cerco di darmi da fare ma credo di aver toppato -.-
<Aizram> fai cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team.jdownloader-precise.list
<Aizram> e copi quello che ti esce dentro a pastebin
<Aizram> poi metti qui il link
<Aizram> così noi riusciamo a vedere cosa c'è dentro a quel file
<zapa> non riesco a mettere niente su pastebin perchè il file che mi apre sembra vuoto può essere?
<Aizram> copia bene il nome
<Aizram> magari ho copiato male io
<corso60> Aizram ho controllato ma non mi risultano doppioni
<Aizram> metti anche tu su pastebin per favore
<Aizram> visto cosa risponde il gestore dei pacchetti direi che è impossibile
<drox_> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/9579/schermata5f.png qualcuno sa come fare?
<corso60> cosa intendi per pastebin
<Aizram> hai provato a seguire quello che ti dice sotto, ovvero rimuovere il flash
<Aizram> e installare quello nuovo drox_
<zapa> io allora cosa metto nel terminale^
<zapa> ?
<Aizram> la frase cat /etc/apt ..... ecc ecc
<Aizram> spe
<Aizram> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list
<Aizram> copia e incolla con cntl c e v
<drox_> Aizram: come fare?
<drox_> do nel terminale un sudo apt-get remove flash-plugin
<zapa> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu precise main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu precise main ain
<zapa> mi dice questo lo copio su pastebin ora?
<Aizram> vai nel gestore dei pacchetti cerchi il flash che è installato e lo rimuovi
<Aizram> togli quel ain alla fine
<drox_> Aizram: ok
<Aizram> devi entrare con sudo gedit nella lista
<Aizram> ovvero sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list
<Aizram> e poi lo cancelli
<Aizram> salvi,
<Aizram> esci
<Aizram> sudo apt-get update
<Aizram> e speriamo bene
<FloodBotIt2> Aizram: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Aizram> FloodBotIt2, ..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<drox_> ho installato flashplugin-installer (amd64); flashplugin-downloader(i386) li tolgo tutti e due? Aizram
<Aizram> drox_, aspetta qualcuno di più ferrato
<Aizram> ok?
<drox_> ok
<zapa> Recuperati 304 kB in 7s (38,5 kB/s)                                             E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Aizram> ecco hai aperto il gestore dei pacchetti?
<Aizram> altrimenti dai sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Aizram> e ridai l'update
<Aizram> controlla  per favore prima di riumuovere il lock
<zapa> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<zapa> penso di averrisolto così no?
<Aizram> se non ti da più errori credo prorpio di s'
<Aizram> sì
<zapa> *aver risolto
<drox_> nannes: mi sai aiutare?
<nannes> drox_: inizia con un sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zapa> perfetto grazie mille molto gentile  :)
<drox_> nannes:  :d
<Aizram> prego
<drox_> fatto nannes
<drox_> c'è da dire che io non ho aggiornato il sistema ma lo ho instalalto da zero con CD
<oltrelamente> ciao a tutti
<oltrelamente> ma come mai appena monto i driver si blocca tutto?
<oltrelamente> come faccio a smontarli di nuovo?
<nannes> drox_:  lshw | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oltrelamente> aspetta
<nannes> oltrelamente: Dicevo a drox_ :)
<nannes> oltrelamente: "monto i driver" vuol dire con modprobe?
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095404/
<drox_> nannes:
<oltrelamente> no in automatico, faccio prima i repositori e poi me la trova lui quella raccomandata
<nannes> drox_: bien... ora    --->    dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> oltrelamente: quali driver
<drox_> te loposto in pastbin?
<oltrelamente> grafica
<jester-> oltrelamente: ati?
<nannes> drox_: no, puoi farlo qua
<oltrelamente> nvidia
<drox_> drox@DragonFly:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'
<drox_> ii  flashplugin-downloader:i386           11.2.202.236ubuntu0.11.10.1              Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<drox_> ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.11.10.1              Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<drox_> ii  konqueror-nsplugins                   4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1                       Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<drox_> ii  nspluginviewer:i386                   1.4.4-0ubuntu3                           A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures
<FloodBotIt2> drox_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<drox_> ii  nspluginwrapper                       1.4.4-0ubuntu3                           A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures
<jester-> oltrelamente: da repo^
<jester-> ?
<oltrelamente> si
<nannes> ops erano tanti :S scusate
<jester-> oltrelamente: quelli consigliati?
<OverMe> -.-
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095410/ nannes
<drox_> si scusa
<oltrelamente> siii
<jester-> oltrelamente: che scheda
<oltrelamente> gts8800
<Aizram> corso60 fatto?
<nannes> drox_: Quale browser usi?
<jester-> oltrelamente: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<drox_> solitamente sempre e solo FF nannesogni tanto konqueror
<jester-> !paste | oltrelamente
<oltrelamente> devo  entrare da un altro pc un attimo
<jester-> oltrelamente: non montare niente
<oltrelamente> allora adesso lo tolgo?
<drox_> solitamente sempre e solo FF nanne sogni tanto konqueror
<jester-> no
<oltrelamente> come si toglie c e una guida?
<jester-> oltrelamente: è gia montato
<oltrelamente> si
<nannes> beh, per konqueror...... lo lascieremo da parte per un po' :P poi si vedrà dopo
<jester-> oltrelamente: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<jester-> se è quello che ha installato
<drox_> perfetto ma la cosa strana è che la cosa è successa dopo l'instalalzione dell'ultima versione nannes
<nannes> sudo dpkg -P *flash* && sudo dpkg -P *nsplugin*
<nannes> drox_: poi anche   uname -m && lsb_release -a
<drox_> non li toglie!!! nannes
<nannes> Cosa dice?
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095415/ nannes ecco cosa dice
<nannes> drox_: chiudi tutti i browser, poi fai   sudo apt-get purge flashplugin* && sudo dpkg -P *nsplugin*
<drox_> opssss ^_^
<drox_> s
<drox_> stà eliminando
<nannes> drox_: quindi hai la 64bit, eh
<drox_> si ho la 64bit il mio pc ha un quadcore mi sembrava il minimo!!!
<drox_> o ho sbaglaito
<drox_> ?
<dod> no
<nannes> tranquillo tranquillo.. va bene
<drox_> !paste
<nannes> drox_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095423/ mi da ancora errore
<nannes> drox_: sudo apt-get purge *nsplugin*
<nannes> drox_: dopodichè prova ad installare questo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/107361732/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236-0oneiric1_amd64.deb
<drox_> ha una cosa ho bloccato gli aggiornamenti volutamente, non volendo che con i vari aggiornamenti facesse casini...mmmm
<corso60> Aizram mi sono cavato gli occhi, ma ho fatto non mi da più l'errore
<drox_> impossibile trovare il pacchetto *nsplugin*
<Aizram> allora diciamo che hai risolto corso60 . bravo
<jester-> drox_: famola corta  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> e fa vedere
<nannes> gia fatto jes
<jester-> rifallo
<corso60> Grazie al tuo suggerimento ,in passato avevo gia guardato , ma non sufficientemente con cura
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095428/
<drox_> jester-:
<drox_> rimangono i nspluginviewer e nspluginwrapper
<jester-> drox_: sudo dpkg --purge nspluginviewer:i386 nspluginwrapper
<nannes> ...
<drox_> nulla mi da errore di dipendenze reciproce adesso vi posto il messaggio
<corso60> Devo andare, un saluto a tutti
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095434/
<oltrelamente> bach
<jester-> drox_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends nspluginviewer:i386 nspluginwrapper
<drox_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> drox_: poi se serve reinstalli acroread
<drox_> provo un un grep?
<jester-> drox_: errore?
<oltrelamente> scusa nannes l operazione la posso fare da qualsiasi sessione?
<drox_> no nessuno jester-
<jester-> drox_: devi rimettere il flash?
<drox_> cioè mi dice problemi con delle dipendenze ma viene rimosso comunque
<nannes> eccolo quà  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/107361732/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236-0oneiric1_amd64.deb
<jester-> si ok
<jester-> nannes: a quel pro che ha un quad
<nannes> con oneiric, il flashplugin-installer mi dava problemi.... ho risolto con quello ^^
<drox_> si mi parla di acrorad
<drox_> ceh dipende da nspluginwrapper
<jester-> drox_: rm -r macromedia
<nannes> oltrelamente: quale operazione? :S
<jester-> drox_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> drox_: rm -r .macromedia
<oltrelamente> qui nannes  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095451/
<oltrelamente> nannes leggi anche questo  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095452/
<nannes> oltrelamente: si, Con quel comando hai appurato che i driver nvidia sono installati.
<nannes> ma capisco la tua domanda, visto che prima non parlavi con me :S
<nannes> ahhh
<oltrelamente> sorry
<nannes> si dovrebbe andar bene! magari fallo con synaptic, toglie pure le dipendenze. Scegli "Rimozione completa"
<jester-> oltrelamente: dai dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> e fa  vedere
<oltrelamente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095451/
<oltrelamente> obsoleti
<siug_> Salve a tutti ho un problema, ho ubuntu 12.04 ma non so come si mettono gli applet sul pannello ho gnome classico chi mi sa aiutare ?
<jester-> oltrelamente: vai in driver aggiuntivi e diattivalo
<oltrelamente> e poi non  metto piu niente?
<jester-> siug_: pigia destro tenedo pigiato alt
<jester-> tenendo
<siug_> jester-, non fa
<jester-> oltrelamente: gli open vanno pure bene e forese meglio per la tua scheda
<oltrelamente> ok
<jester-> siug_: tieni pigiato alt e clicca col destro sulla barra
<oltrelamente> ma per gli effetti 3d non ci sono problemi allora?
<siug_> jester-, non fa lo stesso ho provato in tutti i modi
<dod> gli open li permettono adesso i 3d
<jester-> oltrelamente: se non hai segato i nouveau si arrangia il sistema a caricarlo
<jester-> !gnomereset | siug_
<nannes>  Niente bot.. è in ferie
<siug_> jester-, ?
<oltrelamente> durante l installazzione degli aggiornamenti mi e uscito un avviso dove diceva che c era quelcosa con gnome che era obsoleto e io ho cliccato su mantieni
<dod> siug_ c'e' un bot di servizio che passa i link alle guide evocati da un comando. non funziona, aspetta un attimo.
<oltrelamente> forse e li il problema?
<jester-> siug_: rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<jester-> siug_: parliamo di gnome normale che 2 barre o shell
<siug_> ok
<siug_> jester-, già sono rinominate così
<jester-> non sono la stessa cosa
<siug_> gnome normale
<siug_> 2 barre
<jester-> siug_: devi aggiunger un qualcosa tio gnome2.bak
<oltrelamente> disattivati, scusa ma se li installo  dall sito ufficiale forse vanno che dici?
<siug_> e dove però
<dod> siug_ .gnome2 deve diventare .gnome2.bak
<jester-> oltrelamente: se vui segarti il sistema intero fai pure
<dod> sono nella home di solito siug_
<oltrelamente> ok come non detto
<siug_> dod, ok provo
<siug_> sisi
<oltrelamente> riavvio
<jester-> siug_: sono nascosti
<jester-> e
<siug_> sisi
<dod> anche gli altri che ti hanno detto
<oltrelamente> provo l altra sessione
<dod> -.-
<jester-> siug_: apri il filemanager e batti control-h
<siug_> jester-, l'ho cambiato ma non funziona
<jester-> siug_: rinimina poi termina sessione e rientra
<siug_> ok faccio
<dod> +siug_: rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd   le hai rinominate tutte e 4?
<siug_> dod, era già rinominate
<siug_> dod, ora .gnome2 è .gnome2.bak
<jester-> siug_: ma che dici
<jester-> siug_:  e le altre come sono
<dod> .config e' .config.bak?
<dod> .gconf e' .gconf.bak?
<siug_> config no
<siug_> no
<dod> le devi rinominare tutte e 4
<jester-> siug_: rinominare = cambiare il nome
<siug_> aa ok con .bak non avevo capito
<siug_> si ........
<siug_> non ho la cartella .gconfd
<jester-> ok termina sessione
<siug_> ok
<siug_> a dopo
<siug_> fatto ma niente
<siug_> e ora ho 2 cartelle di ogni tipo di quelle  4
<jester-> siug_: se clicchi a centro desktop col tasto destro apre il menu?
<siug_> jester-, si
<jester-> siug_: tieni premuto il tasto alt
<jester-> siug_: vai al centro della barra sopra e clicca col destro
<jester-> apre il menu?
<siug_> jester-, non funziona
<jester-> siug_: apri un terminale
<siug_> ok poi
<jester-> siug_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<siug_> jester-, ok ora ?
<jester-> siug_: fa qualcosa?
<jester-> installa roba?
<jester-> siug_: come lo hai messo gnome classic
<siug_> jester-, non ha installato niente
<siug_> codice da terminale
<jester-> siug_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session-fallback
<siug_> jester-, ora ? termino sessione ?
<jester-> siug_: ha installato qualcosa?
<siug_> jester-, no
<jester-> mmmm fa vedere la risposta del terminale nel pastebin
<siug_> ok
<siug_> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1095506/
<jester-> siug installa gnome-tweack-tool
<jester-> siug installa gnome-tweak-tool
<siug_> jester-, jester nome completo
<jester-> senza la c
<siug_> ok
<jester-> poi aprilo
<siug_> jester-, non è il nome corretto
<siug_> jester-, ok fatto
<jester-> gnome-tweak-tool
<jester-> scrivilo nel terminale
<siug_> jester-, sisi scusami per sbaglio avevo cancellato la e
<jester-> scrivania
<jester-> have file manager handle the desktop abilitato
<siug_> jester-, ok fatto ora
<jester-> poi vai in impostazioni
<siug_> jester-, ok
<jester-> aspetto e metti il tema ambiance
<jester-> e rirpva
<jester-> riprova
<siug_> niente
<jester-> strana la cosa
<jester-> molto strana
<jester-> siug_: esci e rientra con gnome classic no eeffetti
<siug_> ok
<siug_> jester-, grazie mille
<jester-> siug_: funza?
<siug_> jester-, sisi grazie mille
<jester-> :D
<siug_> Ciao e grazie a tutti
<gab_> ciao problemi con avanzamento da 11.04 11.10 SCHERMATA NERA e non fa più nulla cosa faccio?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-17
<alessio> raga ma che palle, perchè ubuntu ha rimosso cheese dall'ubuntu software center??? ._.
<alessio> scherzavo trovato XD
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> io uso ancora la 10.04
<Kalce> vorrei attivare msn ....
<Uzzi> Erroneamente ho formattato una partizione ext3 in ext4, i dati contenuti sulla ext3 li ho definitivamente persi?
<Kalce> ho messo tutte le info richiestami, ma non mi si connette... mi sorge il dubbio che la porta che il programma ha di default ( 1863 ) non sia quella giusta....
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hallino1> Giorno
<jason_hudson> oi
<glpiana> ol
<glpiana> a
<gian_> ciao, ogni volta che accendo il pc con ubuntu 10.04 il puntatore del mouse è distorto e anche il colori non sono il massimo, devo ogni volta andare in aspetto, mettere, su effetti visivi, nessun effetto e poi riavviare. Questo devo farlo ogni volta che accendo il pc. Chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> gian_: avanzare?
<jester-> le vègia la 10.04
<glpiana> gian_: controlla tra le applicazioni di avvio se è presente compiz e nel caso togli la spunta
<gian_> ok vedo
<gian_> no, in applicazioni di avvio non c'è compiz
<gian_> glpiana: in applicazioni di avvio non c'è compiz
<glpiana> gian_: in un terminale scrivi: ls /etc/xdg/autostart/
<glpiana> !paste | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096299/
<glpiana> gian_: boh, io proverei a resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> gian_: oppure puoi mettere in avvio automatico il comando: metacity --replace
<glpiana> nel caso in cui tu non voglia resettare gnome
<gian_> glpiana: metacity --replace serve per resettare ad ogni avvio?
<glpiana> gian_: serve all'avvio dell'interfaccia a sostituire metacity a compiz
<jester-> dovrebbe però tenere impostazioni una volta passati a no effetti
<Takion> c'e' qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Takion
<ubot-it> Takion: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Takion> ùok grazie!! su ubuntu esiste qaulcosa simile al task manager di windows e come si attiva?
<glpiana> Takion, esiste e si chiama monitor di sistema o gestione task a seconda della versione che stai usando
<Takion> ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu per x64 qual'e' la scorciatoia?
<glpiana> scorciatoia? non ne ho idea. controlla tra le impostazioni della tastiera se è impostata
<Takion> vedo subito grazie!!
<davide> chiedo a tutti, un programma per vedre il tempo che si mette sul desktop sul lato dx vicino alla barra unity esiste??
<glpiana> davide, un orologio o un meteo?
<davide> se possibile entrambi..grz
<glpiana> davide, mettere sul lato destro vicino a unity che è a sinistra non è facile comunque
<davide> cosa proponi??
<jester-> forse intende sulla barra in alto
<glpiana> !screenlets
<ubot-it> screenlets is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Screenlets
<glpiana> davide, propongo di distinguere bene tra destra e manca :)
<albe> buongiorno a tutti
<davide> ok..dopo vedo..grazie a tutti;)
<albe> problema: uso gnome, ho minimizzato le finestre, e non sono comparse nella barra sotto: l'animazione le muoveva verso la parte destra, quella degli spazi di lavoro???? ma dove sono finite, cosa è successo?
<albe> .... un aiutino .....
<OverMe> albe, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello -> elenco finestre
<albe> .... o siete tutti a tavola.....
<albe> grazie.... ma spiacente tasto destro sul pannello..... nulla, assolutamente nulla compare
<OverMe> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<albe> .... ho poi riavviato .... e tutto è tornato a posto ( almeno per ora ).... cosa ho combinato ? ( pivello ENTUSIASTA di linux)
<albe> l'ultima 12.04 LTS
<albe> ovvio!
<OverMe> quindi adesso funziona?
<albe> .... almeno per ora sembra di sì
<albe> le finestre minimizzate finiscono sotto e poi tornano sopra , prima sparivano , l'animazione le muoveva verso gli spazzi di lavoro
<OverMe> non si può risolvere un problema che adesso non hai
<OverMe> se si ripresenta vediamo
<albe> GRAZIE!
<Damn3dg1rl> salve gente . ho fatto un macello e mi tocca reinstallare
<Damn3dg1rl> ma non riesco a installare flash
<glpiana> !flash | Damn3dg1rl
<ubot-it> Damn3dg1rl: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<jester-> ettepareva
<Damn3dg1rl> glpiana , non mi trova i pacchetti citati nella wiki
<jester-> Damn3dg1rl: che taorcco di distro usi
<Damn3dg1rl> precise kde ......
<glpiana> Damn3dg1rl, metti su pastebin i comandi che dai e gli output che ottieni
<glpiana> !paste | Damn3dg1rl
<ubot-it> Damn3dg1rl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Damn3dg1rl: abilita i partner
<jester-> glpiana: capita usando tarocchi
<Damn3dg1rl> jester-: tarocco un corno
<jester-> ma va va
<glpiana> Damn3dg1rl, io aspetto gli output
<Damn3dg1rl> glpiana: spe .ho una mezza idea ora
<jester-> non lo trova solo a te
<Damn3dg1rl> non mi trova nemeno altra roba
<glpiana> Damn3dg1rl, e io sempre in attesa resto
<jester-> mizzeca
<Damn3dg1rl> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Damn3dg1rl> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Damn3dg1rl> chiedo scusa ...... mancavano i repos
<jester-> mah
<adam_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, non riesco ad usare nessuna delle mie chiavette wi-fi ed ora per attaccarmi ad internet mi tocca usare il cellulare come modem usb come posso fare? uso ubuntu 10.04
<Damn3dg1rl> glpiana: No candidate version found for flashplugin-installer
<Damn3dg1rl> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.233ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB
<glpiana> Damn3dg1rl, io ti ho chiesto di usare pastebin e di vedere il comando che dai e l'output che ottieni
<Damn3dg1rl> glpiana: un secondo . sto provando ad abilitare i repos universe e multiverse
<jester-> come cazzo fanno ad essere disabilitati solo a te rimane un mistero
<Damn3dg1rl> jester , ho messo la key , installa
<Damn3dg1rl> non ho nemmeno modificato le impostazioni predefinite
<glpiana> chissà se arriveranno mai sti output
<jester-> glpiana: secondo me quando si sente solo viene a menarla inventandosi qualcosa
<glpiana> lol
<adam_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Pippolo> ?
<adam_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<adam_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, non riesco ad usare nessuna delle mie chiavette wi-fi ed ora per attaccarmi ad internet mi tocca usare il cellulare come modem usb come posso fare? uso ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> adam_, hai le chiavette sotto mano?
<adam_> una si
<glpiana> adam_, apri un terminale, inserisci la chiavetta in una porta usb aspetta qualche secondo e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | adam_
<ubot-it> adam_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adam_> <glpiana> fatto
<glpiana> adam_, non tutto direi
<glpiana> rileggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<glpiana> adam_, non in query per cortesia
<glpiana> adam_, hai aperto il terminale e hai dato il comando dopo aver inserito la chiavetta?
<adam_> si
<glpiana> adam_, e sono apparse delle righe?
<adam_> si
<glpiana> adam_, le vorrei vedere. devi aprire quell'indirizzo, copiare le righe e seguire le istruzioni di ubot-it
<adam_> ma devo registrarmi a quel servizio
<glpiana> adam_, no
<glpiana> adam_, scrivi il tuo nome, incolla quello che è apparso nel terminale e premi paste
<glpiana> poi copi qui l'indirizzo che appare dopo aver premuto paste
<adam_> ok
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096508/
<glpiana> adam_, oki, dai questo comando: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<glpiana> adam_, non deve dare output
<glpiana> adam_, dimmiq uando hai fatto
<glpiana> *dimmi quando
<adam_> ho fatto, ho messo la password ed adesso e fermo
<glpiana> adam_, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware       e dimmi se ti elenca il pacchetto linux-firmware
<glpiana> adam_, su dai, su, che tra poco sparisco
<adam_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096515/
<adam_> mi e apparso quest
<glpiana> adam_, bastava dire "sì, lo elenca" :D
<adam_> scusa
<glpiana> adam_, scrivi: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<glpiana> adam_, dopodichè togli e rimetti la chiavetta e dovrebbe funzionare
<adam_> grande, funge!!
<adam_> ma ogni volta devo fare così?
<jester-> adam_: no. il file del firm stava in una cartella sbagliata
<adam_> ma la stessa cosa succede con un altra chiavetta, quindi rifaccio la stessa procedura?
<jester-> adam_: se ha lo stresso chiset e la attacchi funza pure lei, se non funza bisogna verificare il pechè
<jester-> adam_: non c'è bisogno di rifare nada, glpiana ha riparato definitivo
<adam_> ok grazie, ultima domanda, ma questi comandi li ricordate a memoria?
<jester-> adam_: col tempo diventa un vizio
<adam_> segnerò tutto per ricordare ciao
<Guest72322> ciao a tutti!
<Guest72322> ciao secondo voi è possibile installare correttamente compiz su xfce?
<Guest72322> mi spiego, unity è inutilizzabile, gnome 3 è pure peggio. per cui non resta che xfce perchè gli altri desktop environment che ho visionato sono sempre prieni di problemi e crash. Per cui... si può installare compiz su xubuntu?
<Pippolo> Guest72322: a parte le tue personali considerazioni che magari possiamo discutere in altra sede si si può installarlo
<Guest72322> Pippolo, certo sono personalissime considerazioni ma utilizzare unity, hud, gnome shell e le nuove trovare rendono realmente il pc con ubuntu MOLTO più lento di quando girava gnome 2.
<Guest72322> Per cui per restare con ubuntu sovviene la necessità di trovare un gestore grafico
<Guest72322> che sia molto reattivo, e che mi permetta di fare quello che voglio fare IO
<Guest72322> non come vogliono farmelo fare loro....
<Guest72322> per cercare un programma con unity.... follia.
<Guest72322> quantomeno con gnome 2 c'erano le tipologie logiche e poi le sottotipologie
<Guest72322> ora devo aprire l'hud di unity (pesante) digitare le iniziali del programma (!)
<Guest72322> e installare un software tramite il software center è diventato di una pesantezza spaventosa
<Guest72322> ho provato ad installare compiz su xubuntu ma gira male
<Guest72322> per cui chiedo un consiglio.... quale desktop enviroment?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> Guest72322, invece di usare xfce, se vuoi compiz, installa gnome-session-fallback e scegli gnome classic al login
<Guest72322> glpiana, gnome fallback ha grosse limitazioni.... niente tasto destro....
<Guest72322> molto lento... estremamente poco reattivo
<glpiana> Guest72322, niente tasto destro? intendi sulla barra per modificare le applet?
<Guest72322> glpiana, si si, le barre sono praticamente immodificabili
<nicotano> se non ricordo male vuole alt+tasto destro
<K99Brain> Guest72322, no basta fare alt+tasto destro
<glpiana> Guest72322, ti sbagli, è che va premuto il tasto ALT
<Guest72322> io uso la lucid che è super reattiva... ma fra poco finisce il supporto!
<Guest72322> il tasto ALT? lo proverò subito!!!
<glpiana> Guest72322, e magari se hai una home  che arriva da versioni precedenti, resetta gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Guest72322
<ubot-it> Guest72322: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Guest305> glpiana, sono ancora io, ho installato gnome fallback ma le barre sopra sono tutte nere! in aspetto non è possibile cambiare il tema
<glpiana> Guest305, sei entrato con gnome classic o con gnome?
<Guest305> sono entrato con gnome classic
<Guest305> attenzione la distribuzione originaria è xubuntu
<Guest305> e non ubuntu
<Guest305> xfce
<nicotano> forse mancano le gtk3
<glpiana> Guest305, magari è dovuto a quello. se non hai problemi di spazio installa anche ubuntu-desktop così si porta dietro tutto il necessaire
<filo1234> francese è diventato
<Guest305> ubuntu-desktop l'ha installato da solo
<glpiana> !image | Guest305 passami una schermata
<ubot-it> Guest305 passami una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest305> però con gnome classic  moltissime delle modifiche al desktop possibili con gnome 2 non sono possibili
<glpiana> Guest305, tipo?
<Guest305> tipo, ridurre la caratura dei caratteri, ridurre lo spessore delle barre, sono sparite alcune applicazioni che in xubuntu vedo, ALT non funziona sulle barre
<glpiana> Guest305, tasto destro e alt sul pannello e puoi regolare al dimensione del pannello
<nicotano> Guest305,  ma tieni Xubuntu, anzi passa alla Xubuntu 12,04
<Guest305> glpiana, non va....
<Guest305> nicotano, ho già xubuntu .
<Guest305> 12.04
<glpiana> Guest305, allora qualcosa non va nella tu installazione di gnome, perchè qui ti assicuro che lo fa
<Guest305> nicotano ho xubuntu 12.04 ma xfce è fermo alla 4.8
<davide> eccomi, come faccio a usare cowsay su irc da terminale??
<nicotano> Guest305,  e allora ? se funziona  va bene così
<glpiana> nicotano, voleva compiz su xfce
<nicotano> tra un paio di mesi metterai  4.10
<Guest305> nicotano, si, ma non ci sono effetti.... proprio nessuno!
<Guest305> nicotano, almeno qualche effetto..... non dico tanto...
<nicotano> bha a me non piacciono, per adesos sto con xfce poi passerò a openbox appena ho un po' di tempo
<Guest305> nicotano, openbox? ma non è troppo minimale?
<Guest305> nicotano, non è talmente minimale da sembrare inutilizzabile?
<nicotano> io lo sto usando in live con archbang e ti assicuro che al pc devo tirare il freno amano altrimenti vola
<Guest305> posso installare openbox su xubuntu?
<nicotano> se ti piacciono i fronxzoli considera  anche Kubuntu è molto ben fatta
<Guest305> nicotano, Kubuntu è un chiodo....
<Guest305> sudo apt-get install openbox?
<nicotano> dipende dalla macchina,  cmq openbox puoi installarlo, ma cerca in rete anche come va configurato
<davide> ciauz , vado
<xubuntu912> ciao
<xubuntu912> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | xubuntu912
<ubot-it> xubuntu912: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<xubuntu912> ho un hp 6110 del 2004 posso installare xubuntu? e quale versione 64 o 32 e Desktop o Alternate? c'è anche in italiano?
<xubuntu912> è un portatile
<jester-> xubuntu912: se monta un core 2 va bene la 64
<jester-> e xubuntu pure
<xubuntu912> è un celeron
<jester-> allora 32
<xubuntu912> sto cercando maggiori dettagli tecnici
<xubuntu912> su internet
<jester-> circa?
<jester-> xubuntu912: tieni presente che il sostema è comune e cambia l'ambiente grafico, puoi installare diversi de/wm e scegliere quale usarfe
<jester-> usare*
<xubuntu912> ha intel celeron m 360j a 1,4 ghz ram 1024 mb e 40gb hd
<xubuntu912> quindi va bene ugualmente?
<jester-> xubuntu912: non una cpu a 64bit
<jester-> quindi devi installare 32bit i386
<xubuntu912> alternate o desktop?
<xubuntu912> c'è in italiano?
<xubuntu912> se hai un indirizzo internet dove scaricare questa versione precisa in italiano forse è meglio
<xubuntu912> ?????????????????????
<xubuntu912> ?????????????????????????
<FloodBotIt2> xubuntu912: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<OverMe> xubuntu912, l'installazione è in tutte le lingue, te la fa scegliere all'inizio
<jester-> !pazienza | xubuntu912
<ubot-it> xubuntu912: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<xubuntu912> ho capito ma io non sto parlando di ubuntu - parlo di xubuntu che è la versione più leggera per pc con poca ram
<xubuntu912> e chiedo scarico la versione a 32 bit? quella desktop? ok ma poi la lingua italiana c'è?
<jester-> xubuntu912: la fatica di scorrere la pagina in basso la fai che vedi ALtre versioni
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, entri nel canale #ubuntu-it-dev?
<jester-> xubuntu912: e 4: 32 bit e ci sono tutte le lingue del mondi italico compreso
<jester-> mondo*
<jester-> pietro98-albini:??
<xubuntu912> è più leggera desktop o alternate? quale scelgo?
<jester-> piu leggera alternate
<xubuntu912> ok grazie
<flippery> @xubuntu912: desktop "normale", alternate se devi fare un'installazione per casi particolari (sistemi molto vecchi (+ del tuo)) pochissima ram, etc
<Guest49256> buongiorno non si vedono più le icone sul launcher passandoci sopra col mouse sono indicate e si possono lanciare ma non si vedono tutto questo suppongo sia dovuto all'aggiornamento perchè su un'altro portatile dove l'agggiornamento non è stato fatto tutto è normale.Ma siccome sono un mega neofita chiedo aiuto e lumi a voi
<Guest49256> potete aiutarmi a risolvere ?
<Guest49256> chiedo scusa il s o è ubuntu 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest49256: che cosa ti ha aggiornato?
<Guest49256> Joshua^Dunamis, beh come ti dicevo sono un neofita per capire tutto ma di certo mi ha aggiornato il kernel portandolo alla versione 3-05  mi sembra!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest49256: una cosa importante, hai messo repositoies non ufficiali?
<Guest49256> no almeno credo l'unico è quello di bumble bee
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok, se entri nella sessione ospite il launcher è normale?
<Guest49256> Joshua^Dunamis, no  altra cosa strana se può aiutare è che nel login non è possibile cambiare shell cioè non mi compaiono ubuntu 2d ecc ecc
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest49256: mmm ma che hai combinato? prova così, apri un terminale e digiti sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity
<Joshua^Dunamis> Guest49256: e aggiungerei sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm poi riavvia e vedi che succede
<Guest49256> adesso provo ma ti assicuro che non ho combinato niente , ho dovuto reinstallare e al termine quando compaiono gli aggiornamenti ho dato l'ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok prova quei due comandi e riavvia
<Guest49256> Joshua^Dunamis,  li ho dati insieme è grave?
<Joshua^Dunamis> in che senso insieme
<Joshua^Dunamis> puoi fare semplicemente sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm unity
<Guest49256> ho fatto copia incolla della riga che mi hai postato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> e poi?
<Guest49256> ah ok ho fatto giusto
<Joshua^Dunamis> sta installando?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<oltrelamente> ciao atuti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao oltrelamente
<Guest49256> adesso riavvio poi ti faccio sapere
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<oltrelamente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1096920/
<Joshua^Dunamis> oltrelamente: per accedere ai filesystem ntfs apri nautilus, il gestore files, anche dall'icona a cartella che hai nel launcher di Ubuntu.
<Joshua^Dunamis> da li trovi elencati a sinistra i tuoi dischi e partizioni, clicchi e accedi ai dati
<Joshua^Dunamis> per la tastiera non saprei che modello è?
<oltrelamente_> caduto
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis,
<oltrelamente_> dicevo la tastiera e made in china , ma con windows va bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> oltrelamente_: che modello è?
<gest> il problema launcher persiste uguale ma ora siè svegliato il bambino è devo assentarmi spero di ritrovarti più tardi comunque grazie per il tempo che mi hai concesso
<oltrelamente> non c e marca
<francescone> Sera gente! Ho un problema con il gestore di default di Ubuntu 12.04, mi da solo due opzioni accendi e spegni e le altre sono nascoste. Il bello è che prima funzionava una meraviglia, dopo solo due riavvii ha smesso di funzionare. :-(
<francescone> gestore bluetooth*
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, buonasera joshua  la poppata è fatta spero mi lasci un po di tempo  ho riavviato ma è rimasto tutto uguale
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: vedi che dice con il comando sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis,  dice che è allaversione più recente
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: capisco, quindi anche nella sessione ospite hai lo stesso problema?
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, allora siccome è la seconda volta che reinstallo stavolta non lo so ma la volta scorsa il problema era uguale anche da ospite
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: riprova
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, provato il problema è uguale
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: forse è la tua situazione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=529469
<jester-> gest: vuoi gnome antico?
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, ok provo a darci un'occhiata ma soprattutto spero di capirci qualcosa
<gest> jester-, il problema è che non mi da le scelte nel login
<Joshua^Dunamis> si al momento in quel thread non vi è soluzione... però se ti unisci al thread può darsi che risulti chiaro il problema o almeno si inizia a cercarne la causa in tanti perchè al momento è un po' strano
<Joshua^Dunamis> Joshua^Dunamis: io oggi non ho fatto gli aggiornamenti se ci sono, oggi sto usando Chakra Linux e non ho visto se Ubuntu ha aggiornamenti, magari qualche pacchetto non è perfettamente a modo
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: è per te :O
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, credo sia il kernel perchè fino al riavvio tutto va bene poi invece nell'altro portatile che non ha il 3.05 tutto va ok
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, scusa l'ignoranza che significa :o
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: ok allora fai cosi, riavvia dopo il bios premi il tasto SHIFT ti appare il menu di grub, scegli Previus Linux o qualcosa del genere e scegli un kernel precedente , almeno togliamo o confermiamo l'ipotesi
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, ho già provato ma il mio unico previous è (se ricordo bene ) il 2.27 e con quello il problema è uguale ma nel ll'altro che va ho il 2.26
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: il 2.27, 2.26? ma che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<jester-> gest: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> poi vedi che c'è la scelta
<jester-> parlando della 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: non centra nulla col problem di gest, non vuole gnome 2
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: quello è gnome3 nella 12.04
<jester-> gnome3 classic
<jester-> con ubuntu-desktop installa unity
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: appunto, ha un altro problema gest su unity e vuole risolverlo
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, si parlo della 12.04 e i numeri prendili con le pinze vado a memoria di certo so che il kernel in uso ora è 3.05
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok dai il comando dpkg -l |grep linux-image e dammi il risultato possibilmente in pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: anzi visto che la situazione si sta complicando passo ad Ubuntu, a tra poco
<gest> jester-, http://pastebin.com/Tv9CmPCv
<jester-> gest: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> centra na sega il kernel
<jester-> se vuoi gnome normale installa il pacchetto
<gest> jester-, ok ma vorrei poter avere anche unity  se si può
<Joshua^Dunamis> rieccomi qui
<gest> jester-, intanto installo
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: postami il link o l'output del commando di prima
<Brnocrist> yo
<gest>  Joshua^Dunamis http://pastebin.com/Tv9CmPCv parli di questo?
<Brnocrist> ma lock_enabled in apps->gnome-screensaver non esiste piu'?
<Brnocrist> come disabilito lo screensaver con gconftool ?
<jester-> gest: poi termina sessione e rientri col classic, clicca sul piedino nella finetra pass e user
<jester-> Brnocrist: nella 12-04?
<Brnocrist> si
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis,  come dicevo prima non mi da scelte
<jester-> Brnocrist: non c'è piu lo scensever che io sappia
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Joshua^Dunamis> che dice?
<Brnocrist> jester-: e come posso disabilitarlo da uno script?
<jester-> gest: alla finestra di login clicchi sul piedino ?
<Brnocrist> perche' in apps->gnome-screensaver ci sono le altre flag, manca la lock_enabled
<jester-> Brnocrist: se non c'è cosa vuoi disabilitare
<Brnocrist> quindi gconftool-2 --set "/apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled" --type bool 1 non funziona piu'
<Brnocrist> eh...
<Brnocrist> e come lo disabilito ora?
<jester-> Brnocrist: c'è o schermo nero alla sospensione e basta
<gest> jester-, si clicco sul piedino ma non si apre nulla
<Brnocrist> jester-: io devo farlo da uno script.
<Brnocrist> e con gnome-screensaver -l e -d non posso, perche' dbus si incazza
<jester-> Brnocrist: se lo screnvear è stato soppresso non c'è niente da disabilitare
<jester-> gest: cosa usi come finestra di login
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, ho postato già su pastebin http://pastebin.com/Tv9CmPCv
<Brnocrist> jester-: ok, riformulo la domanda, come abilito e disabilito lo screensaver da uno script bash?
<jester-> Brnocrist: non ho idea ma se non è installato csa farebbe lo script
<jester-> gest: cosa usi come finestra di login
<Brnocrist> jester-: e' installato!!!
<Brnocrist> manca solo lock_enabled!
<Brnocrist> gnome-screensaver -l e -d worka
<Brnocrist> ma ovviamente non da script, per via delle var di sessioned i dbus
<jester-> Brnocrist: non ho idea
<Brnocrist> \o
<jester-> di default nonc'è
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: sulla Ubuntu 12.04 non esiste il kernel 3.5 ufficialmente, quindi deduco che tu lo abbia installato da repositories esterni
<Brnocrist> eh, te sto a di' che l'ho installato :p
<jester-> se lo hai messo tu
<jester-> saprai anche come pacioccarlo
<jester-> gest: cosa usi come finestra di login
<Brnocrist> eh, non trovo alcune var su sto cazzillo nuovo
<gest> jester-, quella che appare installando pangolin un rettangolino dove si inserisce l'user in fianco il logo ubuntu che dovrebbe servire aa cambiare shell
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: avvia con il kernel linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic al GRUB e poi togliamo gli altri che non sono patchati da Canonical per funzionare a dovere su Ubuntu anche se qualche blog lo ha inserito
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, ok ma io non ho aggiornato kernel non ne sarei neanche in grado  fino a ieri sera kernel lo avrei preso per un'offesa
<jester-> gial il -27 non è stabile
<jester-> gest: brutta politica abilitare i proposed
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: il -27 non è nei proposed, non sai che cosa dici ora cortesemente fai fare a gest un lavoro pulito
<gest> jester-,  da neofita ho seguito un a guida per ottimizzare
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: ecco l'inghippo, mi passi il link di quella guida
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: negli upgrade normali c'è il 26
<jester-> jester-: e sempre cortesemente procedi pure a far fare la pulizia a gest
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: hai ragione, quindi gest ha pure abilitato i proposed, ok allora parti direttamente con il 23
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: o proposed o aggiunto qualche ppa del menga
<jester-> magari fagli un controllo
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, ricordo solo lffl post installazione e chimera revo
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, comunque riavvio e vado col 3.02 anche se quando l'ho fatto il risultato non è cambiato
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, letto in tempo  parto con il 23
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: male molto male
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, cosa male
<jester-> gli ha segato anche lightdm
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: chissà quanti pacchetti non ufficiali hai aggiornato e mo' è un casino capire il problema
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: postami il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> e anche ls /etc/apt/sources.list-d
<jester-> stanno gli infami
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, che faccio reinstallo? tanto l'ho appena fatto il backup
<Joshua^Dunamis> si anche quello che dice jester-
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: allora reinstalla e non seguire guide a parte eventualmente per bumble ma segui il wiki ufficiale di ubuntu
<jester-> gest: a installare sei sempre in tempo
<jester-> gest: ha ragione pure Joshua^Dunamis
<jester-> reintalla che fai pulito e alla larga dalle guide non ufficiali
<Joshua^Dunamis> almeno per un anno :D
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis,  quindi niente proposed se faccio a mano
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: esatto
<jester-> gest: non fare nulla, al max abiliti i partners
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: leggi anche un po di guide che sul wiki di ubuntu sono fatte benissimo, segui anche il forum per conoscere meglio il tuo nuovo Sistema Operativo ;)
<gest> Joshua^Dunamis, non so come ringraziare sia te che jester
<Joshua^Dunamis> si i partners puoi abilitarli
<Joshua^Dunamis> gest: di nulla
<jester-> sul forum un po di cuatela che qualche sciovinista c'è pure li
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: si si è vero
<jester-> gest: nel dubbio vieni qui e chiedi
<Joshua^Dunamis> infatti
<gest> jester-, sarà fatto grazie veramente per l'aiuto e la cortesia ad entrambi
<Joshua^Dunamis> ;)
<jester-> non c'è molto da fare<<, giusto controllare la scheda grafica e rianimare la wifi se serve
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: ci siamo accorti del perchè le wifi ralink non vanno
<jester-> mette il formware nella dir sbagliata. sem bra si cosi dall 9,04
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: scusa non ho seguito il problema, pensa che io sto connesso in ethernet :D
<jester-> firmware
<jester-> eh il cavo è sempre la miglior connessione
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: si il mio è un pc del 2007 equipaggiato con due hd, 2 gb di ram e ho risparmiato sul wi-fi :)
<jester-> fisso?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<jester-> eh ci vogliono  3 portatili buoni per fare un fisso scarso
<Joshua^Dunamis> ed è nato senza Sistema Operativo, l'ho fatto assemblare con tutti i componenti compatibili per GNU/LInux, già usavo Debian sul macinino, e infatti è nato con Debian anche questo
<jester-> arguta scelta
<Joshua^Dunamis> Poi per ragioni di minor tempo a disposizione ho avuto Kubuntu fino alla 10.10 e adesso ho messo Ubuntu 12.04 LTS come sistema operativo definitivo, in compagnia di Chakra Linux per sperimentare :)
<jester-> no debian nel pc<'
<jester-> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: certo
<jester-> ho tenuto per anni sid
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: si anche io
<Joshua^Dunamis> proprio sid
<Joshua^Dunamis> è chiaro che sid è straordinariamente stabile per essere dichiarata unstable ma a volte qualche inghippo c'è e il pc mi serviva per altre cose oltre che smanettare :) da li sono entrato nella famiglia *buntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> che poi deriva da Debian e si vede e menomale :D
<jester-> veri sid mi ha sempre stupito per la stabilità
<jester-> basta fare attenzione ai dist-upgrade
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq mi sto accorgendo che stiamo andando off topic, quindi chiudiamo ora senza farci rimproverare ;)
<jester-> a volte, di rado, ti segava mezzo os
<jester-> e va bè non c'è nessuno che chiede
<jester-> e nemmeno glpiana che cazzia
<Joshua^Dunamis> stiamo faccendo un discorso da #ubuntu-chat
<jester-> yess
<ilir_> io sono nuovo e un non utilizatore di irc
<ilir_> un saluto a tutti
<jester-> !ciao | ilir_
<ubot-it> ilir_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ilir_> di cosa si stava parlando?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> qui si dovrebbe parlare solo di assistenza su problemi os ubuntu, per le ciacole c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilir_> ok
<ilir_> io stavo cercando di fare un backup su ubuntu 10.04 così da poter installare il 12.04
<ilir_> ma non so come? :)
<jester-> !backup | ilir_
<ubot-it> ilir_: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<jester-> ilir_: consiglierei grsynk
<jester-> grafico e fa backup incrementati
<ilir_> quindi bisogna installare prima grsynk e poi fare il backup
<jester-> yess
<jester-> ilir_: della home
<ilir_> una domanda
<jester-> su altro disco o partizone
<ilir_> e su dvd?
<jester-> prova un po a leggere la guida di cui sopra
<ilir_> così da poter ripristinare il tutto nel 12.04?
<jester-> sul dvd ci sta poca roba e sminchia i permessi
<ilir_> meglio un hd esterno?
<jester-> ilir_:  se installi sulla stessa partizione puo anche nonh servire il backup anche se sempre consigliato
<jester-> ilir_: o esterno e un'altra partizione
<jester-> ilir_: installando si accorge che c'è gia ubuntu e ti chiede se aggiornare preservando i dati
<ilir_> beh dal 10.04 al 12.04 magari è meglio riinstallare
<ilir_> anche perchè molti programmi non sono più di default
<jester-> è uguale. il sistema viene sostituito e i programmi renistallati, ma rimangono dati e configurazioni
<ilir_> ho già provato a fare quel lavoro su questo pc e dopo ho riinstallato sia windows che precise pangolin mantenendo la partizione con l'upgrade dal 11.10 al 12.04
<ilir_> e sul grubmi appare come se avessi 6 sistemi operativi !!
<ilir_> invece è solo l'upgrade
<ilir_> ma cmq non è un problema
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: se hai la home in una partizione separata (cosa che è altamanete consigliabile) ti consiglio di fare un'installazione pulita. Anche perché i passaggi dalla 10.04 alla 12.04 sono notevoli e le tue conf personali non sarebbero del tutto compatibili
<ilir_> anche quello
<jester-> ilir_: si hai home separata non serve
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: da quel che ho capito hai un bel po di casini
<jester-> la monti come home e non la fai formattare come da prassi
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: si serve ma prima deve piallare alcune directory della home come .gconf .config .gnome*
<ilir_> in teoria dovrebbe essere separata. a me interessa più che altro la posta perche le altre cartelle faccio copia incolla su un hd esterno e ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: ok che programma stai usando per la posta?
<ilir_> thunderbird
<jester-> salvati la cartella .thunderbird
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: ok dovresti avere una cartella .thunderbird sulla home confermi
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<jester-> sta tutto li dentro
<Joshua^Dunamis> esatto è quello che stavo per dire :)
<ilir_> quindi basta copiare quella, no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: si
<ilir_> centra la formattazione della partizione, nel senso se quando installo la 12.04 e scelgo ext4 invece di ext3 che avevo sulla 10.?04
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: ti consiglio di rifare le partizioni cosi da avere quella di windows se ti serve e quella di Ubuntu che in realtà ti consiglio di farne due una per / (sistema) e una per /home (dati e conf personali)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: chiaro che non devi formattare quella di windows
<ilir_> adesso tutte le installazione le faccio / e /home
<ilir_> lo so lo so:)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: e salvi i tuoi dati e la cartella .thunderbird in un hd esterno
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto
<drox> jester-: ieri sera scusa tanto ma la linea internet è collassata si è appena ripresa
<ilir_> solo che la 10.04 lo installata anni fa e non mi ricordo
<jester-> drox: no problem
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: allora non è difficile ma ci vuole attenzione
<ilir_> cmq grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: la tua situazione attuale qual'é?
<Joshua^Dunamis> quanti hd hai nel pc?
<ilir_> 1
<ilir_> partizionato in 2
<ilir_> w$ e Ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: okkk allora postami il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<drox> ho scaricato il link ma non mi lascia insrtallarlo
<jester-> drox: non ricordo il problema
<drox> flash jester-
<jester-> drox: che procio hai
<drox> aspetta ti faccio un refresh...
<drox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> drox: fa vedere cat /proc/cpuinfo
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097143/ jester-
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: ci sei?
<ilir_> sì
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097146/ jester
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: okkk allora postami il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<ilir_> c'è un casino di robba
<jester-> drox: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: usa il servizio pastebin
<ilir_> dovrei trascrivere
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: ma non sei sul pc?
<ilir_> no questo è il mio
<ilir_> il suo e accanto a me
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm a maggior ragione che c'è un casino di roba è meglio vederla
<jester-> ilir_: collega anche il suo
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto
<ilir_> il problema e che inspiegabilmente non funziona il wireless e per quello che voglio cambiare
<drox> acroread fa i capricci corrego gli errori con -f install? jester-
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: mmm inspiegabilmente? avrà magari aggiornato un kernel da un repository non ufficiale
<jester-> drox: si ma è strana quella dipendenza
<jester-> non ci dovrebbe essere
<jester-> drox: forse è meglio togliere anche acroread
<jester-> metti il flash, provi e si vede per acro
<ilir_> no no, una sett fa funzionava, lo accendo oggi e non funziona il wireless
<ilir_> l'ho connesso al cavo  e fatto aggiornare ma è uguale
<jester-> ilir_: e rimetti l cavo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: fallo connettere al cavo e posta quell'output
<drox> jester-: quindi faccio sudo apt-get remove acroread e poi ri dò sudo apt-get install flash...
<drox> ?
<ilir_> faccio prima a scrivertelo
<jester-> drox: sudo dpkg --purge acroread poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<jester-> e quindi installa flashplugin-installer
<jester-> cancella .macromedia
<drox> anche autoremove?
<jester-> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: azz ok, ma forse poi ho bisogno di schermate di gparted per aiutarti a fare una installazione pulita
<jester-> cosi toglie la zavorra
<Joshua^Dunamis> esatto
<ilir_> /dev/sda1      *     1         6080      48837568+          7          HPFS/NTFS      prima riga
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok vai vai avanti
<drox> ma autoremove se i pacchetti non sono fatti bene può togliere anceh paccehtti che servono ma inseriti com e opzional? jester-
<drox> Rimozione di acroread... /var/lib/dpkg/info/acroread.prerm: 193: nspluginwrapper: not found jester-
<jester-> autoremove non ha mai fatto danni
<ilir_> /dev/sda2                                      6081   6202        976897              5               Esteso    seconda, sto scrivendo in colonna
<drox> Ok :D
<ilir_> /dev/sda3                         6202           7235      8300544           83       Linux      terza
<Joshua^Dunamis> ilir_: fai cosi, apri gparted su quel pc, se non è presente lo installi, lo apri e poi scatti uno screenshot, lo metti in un pennino e lo invii
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search image
<ubot-it> Found: precise, kubuntu, pangolin, imagebin, alternate, torrent, ibex, download, image
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097167/ jester-
<Joshua^Dunamis> !imagebin
<jester-> drox: lo ha tolto
<jester-> drox: procedi con autoremove
<drox> fatto
<drox> adesso reinstalle da terminale o provo il link di nanes
<drox> ?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> lasasta il link di nannes
<jester-> col tuo procio a benissimo l'ufficiaaaale
<jester-> drox: gli sono fischiate le recchie
<drox> mi sa di si jester-
<nannes> drox: ce l'hai fatta con flash?
<drox> sto finendo adesso
<nannes> drox: che è successo ieri?
<nannes> sei svenuto davanti alla tastiera
<drox> nannes: mi è saltata la linea
<drox> internet
<jester-> drox: sta facendo?
<drox> adesso devo raivviare per vedere la cosa funzionante o parte senza riavvio?
<jester-> non serve
<jester-> drox: rm -r .macromedia
<drox> allora apro google youtube o porn e provo!!!
<jester-> drox: prova yoporn
<drox> jester-:  :D
<jester-> è piu affidabile che il tubbo per le prove
<jester-> hihihi
<drox> hahahaha il problema è che dietro di me ho la moglie e non mi sembra felice dell'idea!!!
<jester-> hihihi
<jester-> drox: fa finta
<Joshua^Dunamis> io vado a dopo
<jester-> drox: allora le vedi ste pompe o no
<drox> sio tuttop ok grazie
<drox> notte
<ilir_> niente provo a copiare il tutto e poi installo il 12.04
<ilir_> grazie di tutto
<ilir_> notte
<Marco> ciao a tutti
<Marco> ragazzi ho un problema sull'instakllazione di xubuntu
<Marco> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marco> ok
<Marco> ad un certo punto dell'istallazione mi dice che ha un problema irreversibile e quindi funzionera ma mi dice di rifare l'installazione
<jester-> Marco: è classico da cd o usb venuta male
<Marco> riaccendo e xubuntu non funziona dicendo che devo rifare tutto è la 3 volta che rifaccio il tutto sempre stesso problema
<Marco> cd
<Marco> io lo faccio da cd
<jester-> Marco: riscarica la iso e controlla md5sum orima di masterizzarla
<jester-> prima*
<Marco> cioè?
<jester-> Marco: ed è anche un classico da cd riscrivibili
<jester-> !md5sun
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sun'
<Marco> devo vedere se quel file è presente?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> Marco: in pratica non lo trova sul cd perchè ha difetti
<jester-> Marco: hai usato un riscrivibile?
<Marco> ciao
<Marco> sto rifacendo per la 4a volta l'instalazione
<Marco> adesso sta al passaggio "installazione del sistema" sperianmo che non si impianti
<jester-> rifatto il cd?
<Marco> si
<Marco> è il 4 CD per le Distro LINUX :D
<Marco> uno perche avevo sbagliato l'arichittettura
<jester-> md5sum controllato?
<Marco> no
<Marco> non ho capito cosa fosse
<jester-> se la iso ha difetti si incata ancora
<jester-> incarta
<Marco> sono andato sul wiki ma mi dice errore 404
<Marco> ecco
<Marco> lerrore
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<cocomerofresco> domanda curiosa curiosona: cosa serve akonaditray in kde? grazie.
<jester-> all'inizio della lista c'è ilfile txt con dentro i codici
<Marco> the installer encountered an unrecoverable error.A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Marco> Xubuntu
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Marco> non capisco
<Marco> ci deve essere tutti quei file dentro la iso?
<jester-> cosa non capisci
<Marco> non sono pratico
<jester-> Marco
<jester-> che architettura usi
<Marco> 32 bit
<jester-> 32 o 64
<Marco> 32 bit
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> Marco: sei su linux?
<jester-> o winzoz
<Marco> su ubuntu
<jester-> allora sscarica
<jester-> poi md5suk xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> nella cartella dove hai il file
<Marco> gia ce lo la iso uguale di xubuntu
<Marco> cosa devo farci=
<Marco> ?
<jester-> la stringa che da deve essere uguale a quella corrispondente in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cocomerofresco> Marco devi confrontare l' md5 con la iso che hai scaricato. perché se l' md5 è diverso vuol dire che la iso è corrotta.
<jester-> Marco: se corrisponde la iso non è baata
<jester-> se no lo è
<jester-> Marco: quasi certo che hai scritto una iso bacata
<jester-> o scritta su un riscrivibile
<jester-> un po datato
<Marco> cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7
<Marco> è il primo codice
<Marco> è diverso
<Marco> e la iso che mi hai dato te è giusta?
<jester-> Marco: è giusta ma prima la devi scaricare
<jester-> poi controllare il nome nell'altro link e vedere md5sum che risponde
<Marco> la sto scaricando
<jester-> se non è scaricata del tutto mica lo fai il sum
<Marco> ok ok
<Marco> se corrisponde scrivo un cd VERGINE
<Marco> giusto='
<jester-> si non rw
<Marco> ok
<jester-> a parte che da novo funza anche rw
<Marco> adesso per curiosità ricontrollo quella con cui si bloccava
<jester-> eh
<cocomerofresco> Marco se sei su ubuntu e vuoi confrontare l' md5 o usi il terminale oppure usa un programmino che trovi nel software center, si chiama: gtkhash
<Marco> adesso lo sto scaricando da windos
<Marco> windows
<cocomerofresco> ah allora usa il programma winmd5, la prima pagina di google e lo scarichi li. ti confronta l'md5 della iso con quello del sito.
<cocomerofresco> :-)
<Marco> ma perchè dovrebbe cambiare=
<Marco> non riesco a comprendere
<cocomerofresco> Marco se l'md5 non corrisponde con quella del sito vuol dire che la iso è corrotta.
<jester-> Marco: scorri la pagina che vedi come fare in winzoz http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<Marco> io lo confrontato
<Marco> semplicemente perchè ho power iso e ho aperto sull'iso il file txt
<Marco> e ho visto la prima stgringa che era diversa
<Marco> va bene uguale?
<cocomerofresco> se l'md5 non corrisponde devi riscaricare la iso.
<Marco> ok ma va bene il processo che faccio=?
<Marco> ?
<cocomerofresco> Marco hai visto l'md5 che ti ha passato jester-? tu devi confrontare l'md5 con quella della iso che hai scaricato. se sono diversi, devi riscaricare la iso perché è corrotta. tutto qui.
<AppletHelp> Salve a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa vorrei installare degli applet ma non riesco a trovarli da nessuna parte chi mi può dare una mano ? Ho il link di un video di youtube se posso lo linko così capite quali sono gli applet che vorrei installare grazie
<AppletHelp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZIA0agcd_Y&feature=channel&list=UL
<AppletHelp> jester, tu mi sapresti aiutare ?
<bollito> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un'onformazione pre-installazione importantw
<nannes> AppletHelp: che problema c'è
<nannes> bollito: chiedi
<bollito> ho appena comprato un portatile hp tx1000 64 bit
<nannes> carino
<AppletHelp> jester, Salve a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa vorrei installare degli applet ma non riesco a trovarli da nessuna parte chi mi può dare una mano ? Ho il link di un video di youtube se posso lo linko così capite quali sono gli applet che vorrei installare grazie [23:51] <AppletHelp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZIA0agcd_Y&feature=channel&list=UL
<bollito> vorrei metterci su ubuntu dato che l'ho sempre usato, ma ho letto che ha problemi con il touchscreen
<nannes> bollito: Tralasciando i pareri dei forum, che son datati più di 2 anni fa', al tuo posto proverei semplicemente!
<nannes> !live | bollito
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<nannes> bollito: Ubuntu può essere avviato in modalità 'live', che permette di usare Ubuntu senza bisogno di installarlo nell'hard disk. E funziona esattamente come una normale installazione.
<nannes> Testando quella, puoi verificare subito i vari problemi, magari fai un salto qui per risolverli
<bollito> lo so ma un mio amico ha messo su un altro pc sempre touch (un fisso) ubuntu dove il touch non andava in live ma dopo averlo installato ha funzionato
<bollito> lo so cos'e' la modalita live la uso da aprile 2010
<nannes> Allora provalo, cosa vuoi da noi?
<nannes> asd
<bollito> ok...
<bollito> thanks
<zapa> salve ho un problema qualcuno mi può dare una mano il terminale manda sempre questo messaggio E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory di scaricamento
<zapa> salve ho un problema qualcuno mi può dare una mano il terminale manda sempre questo messaggio E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory di scaricamento
<fabio82> ciao  atutti
<fabio82> ho scaricato ubuntu iso 12.04 e l ho messo su usb
<fabio82> come faccio a installarlo su pc
<fabio82> tramite usb?
<fabio82> c'è qualcuno?
<Marco> ragazzi
<Marco> ho il md5 diverso
<Marco> cosa faccio -=
<Marco> ?
<Marco> è la seconda volta che scarico xubuntu
<Marco> come posso risolvere?
<nannes> Marco: Posso sapere da dove l'hai scaricato?
<Marco> me la dato uno di voi
<Marco> non ricordo il nome
<nannes> Da dove
<Marco> boh
<Marco> aspetta
<nannes> - . -
<Marco> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Marco> sto diventando pazzo
<Marco> il pc non funziona più
<Marco> dato che l'instalazione di impalla dicendo un errore in inglese
<nannes> Ok, hai provato dai server di Canonical. Beh sembra strano che l'md5 sia diverso, se il browser non ha dato nessun errore nello scaricamento
<Marco> lui mi disse hce era un problema di md6
<Marco> md5
<Marco> nessun errore
<ZioPippo> lui chi ?
<Marco> non ricordo il nome
<nannes> sarà jester
<nannes> c'era lui prima
<Marco> boo ..
<ZioPippo> ma il md5 devi controllarlo tu
<Marco> tipo verso le 21
<ZioPippo> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Marco> sisi controllato con
<Marco> winMd
<ZioPippo> ed era sbagliato ?
<Marco> niente dice che è diverso
<Marco> si
<nannes> ohhhhhh no
<Marco> ho provato anche
<Marco> a controllarlo
<nannes> ahah quello lì non è di Xubuntu, ma di ubuntu
<nannes> quello di Xubuntu lo devi prendere dal server lol
<nannes> aspè va
<Marco> cazz...
<nannes> non dirmi che l'hai già cancellata la ISO che hai scaricato?
<Marco> :D
<Marco> no
<ZioPippo> 52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df *xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Marco> UGUALE
<Marco> EVVAI
<Marco> grazie tante
<nannes> Eccola qua  52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df
<Marco> ora non dovrebbe creare problemi giusto?
<nannes> Marco: No, nessuno.
<Marco> ok
<Marco> posso fare sia tramite usb che cd rw?
<nannes> Scrivi la ISO su cd, ad una velocità accettabile, poi, prima di far partire l'installazione, scegli la voce "Controlla errori su disco"
<nannes> Marco: Si è uguale, scegli tu
<Marco> 2x o 4x?
<nannes> lol così è troppo XD 16x va bene
<Marco> il cd regge fino 4x...
<Marco> 20 minuti di scrittura
<nannes> quello è il dvd
<Marco> ahahah
<nannes> lol
<Marco> no no CD
<Marco> rw
<nannes> lol l'hai comprato nel giurassico?
<nannes> vabè
<nannes> !usb | Marco, se vuoi farlo su USB le istruz. son queste ----->
<ubot-it> Marco, se vuoi farlo su USB le istruz. son queste ----->: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Marco> no lo trovato a casa
<Marco> okok
<Marco> grazie tante
<Marco> ora scrfivo il disco e domani testo il tutto
<Marco> sperando che il pc mi dia una mano oltretutto con i suoi 1.5 gb di ram ce la dovrebbe fare
<nannes> Tanto non ti fungerà nulla
<nannes> (gufaggio)
<Marco> tiè
<Marco> haha
<Marco> mi affascina molto il mondo ubuntu
<Marco> peccato che non ho il pc decente per farlo girare :D
<Marco> e devo dire che cercavo anche altri OS da facile installazione di linux percaso mi consiglieresti qualcosaltroù?
<nannes> Mah, credo che la facilità d'installazione sia pari più o meno in tutte (a parte arch,gentoo,slack, e debian un po' di filo da torcere lo può dare). Quindi OpenSuse, Fedora, Mint, Mandriva ecc van bene
<nannes> Però penso che Ubuntu non sia niente male per la facilità d'uso/installazione, anche se sarebbe meglio usare Debian o altre distro più... "linux" diciamo, per imparare a destreggiarti meglio coi sistemi Linux-like
<nannes> Marco: ^
<nannes> Debian è la mamma di ubuntu! :)  Ubuntu è una derivata di Debian :P
<Marco> ;) grazie dell'aiuto e della risposta..
<Marco> altra cosa fondamentale di Ubuntu è questo supporto pulito semplice e veloce cosa che non trovi su Windows
<nannes> ehhhh dipende da che utente trovi ihihi
<Marco> Viva i software open source
<Marco> ahaha
<Marco> ok ok un ringraziamente Marco
<nannes> Di nulla... e impara col terminale, che quello è il vero cuore di Linux :P
<Marco> ;)
<Marco> Notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-18
<glpiana> ola
<adam_> ciao, devo installare xbuntu su un vecchio pc 512 ram e 2Gb processore, meglio desktop o alternate?
<OverMe> cambia solo l'installer. con 512MB di ram forse meglio alternate
<Odo> Giorno
<PaoloRotolo> Odo, buongiorno
<Odo> PaoloRotolo, ciao ;)
<adam_> 0verMe, grazie ma poi ho comunque l'interfaccia grafica? lo devo dare a mio cugino di 10 anni
<OverMe> adam_, una volta installato è identico sia desktop che alternate. cambia solo la grafica nell'installazione
<adam_> a ok non vedo allora perchè fare 2 versioni diverse
<adam_> credo di aver trovato la risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097954/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fasos> salve a tutti
<jester-> zalve
<fasos> ho installato oggi la vers. 12.04 ma noto che non tutto è in italiano ... è normale oppure ho saltato qualche passaggio? e poi l'ho installato al fianco di winzoz la cosa mi può rallentare oppure è ininfluente?
<jester-> fasos: vai in impostazioni di distema lingua
<jester-> dovrebbe scaricare in automatico quello che manca, se non lo fa
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | fasos
<ubot-it> fasos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<fasos> e per il secondo quesito che mi dite?
<fasos> l'ho installato al fianco di winzoz la cosa mi può rallentare oppure è ininfluente?
<jester-> fasos: a fianco o all'interno di win
<fasos> a fianco
<jester-> fasos: sia per linux che winzoz quando in uso è come se l'altro sistema non ci fosse
<fasos> ok ricevuto grazie!
<ponc> ciao a tutti
<ponc> io volevo chiedere se qualcuno di voi sa che versione di ubuntu posso installare sul mio netbook
<glpiana> ponc, dovremmo sapere che portatile hai per risponderti
<nicotano> salve
<ponc> a scusa è un pakardbell con solo un giga di ram, adesso di preciso nn so il modello, so solo ke non wseven start è lentissimissimo
<nicotano> ponc metti lubuntu se vuoi una macchina bella scattante
<ponc> ok dai allora provo quello, si sai sn stanco di attendere ore per qualsiasi cosa. grazie mille mila
<albe> buongiorno a tutti: un piccolo aiuto, qualcuno di voi ha testato la tavoletta grafica genius f610 su ubuntu 12.04?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | albe
<ubot-it> albe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<albe> scusate:   nun riesco a trovare procedure per installarla
<glpiana> albe, è collegata ora?
<albe> o meglio, riguardano versioni 'datate' di linux 9.04 e non so se posso applicarle
<micheg> qualcuno può dirmi se c'è qualcuno che puoi dirmi se posso chiedere a qualcuno qualcosa? (troll mode on)
<glpiana> micheg, vai subito in troll mode off per cortesia
<micheg> si scusa era solo una battutta
<micheg> qualcuno conosce un'app per trayicon che indichi lo stato della batteria usabile con fluxbox e che non mi tiri su hal?
<glpiana> albe, quindi? è collegata o no sta tavoletta adesso?
<micheg> e che non abbia dipendenze diverse da gtk, possibilmente in C ma visto che mi tiro su wicd-gtk se è python mi sta bene lo stesso, sto cercando su google da circa un ora ma non trovo nulla, esperienze dirette?
<Pippolo> O_O
<albe> no, l'ultima ci ho provato un po di tempo fa con un qualcosa di nome wizardpen, ma è endato in palla tutto, inkscape , blender, gimp non vedevano nemmeno il mause
<glpiana> albe, collegala, dai lsusb in un terminale e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<glpiana> !paste | albe
<ubot-it> albe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<albe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098002/
<glpiana> albe, è connessa direttamente a una porta usb o ad un hub?
<albe> hub
<glpiana> albe, e hai provato a connetterla direttamente a una usb?
<albe> fatto, adesso va.....
<glpiana> bien
<albe> grazie, non avevo provato la cosa forse più semplice
<glpiana> :)
<albe> ma una curiosita' : calibrarla, usare le iconcine hai lati, è possibile?
<glpiana> albe, prova a dare un'occhiata qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<arkan> ciao
<albe> grazie, ma certo che sono proprio un pi.... , nelle impostazioni di sistema.... tavoletta Wacom ; ma..... l'età avanza
<albe> è perfetta, certo che se funzionassero queste benedette icone ai lati, sarebbe una bomba
<glpiana> albe, hai guardato il link che ti ho segnalato?
<albe> si e grazie infinite, solo che, come dire, è tutto da terminale,;
<glpiana> albe, ma se poi riesci a farlo andare ne avle la pena. comuqnue se guardi più avanti in quella pagina spiega come configurare qualcosa anche dai programmi (gimp e inkscape per esempio)
<albe> sono ancora molto neofita ( ma molto molto) , lo farò sicuramente ( ex utente win vista.... mamma mia, che cosa mi sono perso )
<albe> visto e già provato, ok! compreso amche MyPaint,  semplicemente perfetto!
<dimitri> salve, per installare ubu 12.04 64 bit sul mio dell xps ho dovuto mettere acpi=off ora se va in stand bye quando si riprende esce il mouse esce una schermata ma non funge nulla. c'e' un modo per sistemare la cosa ?
<glpiana> dimitri, temo che con acpi=off tu debba rinunciare allo standby, ma potrei anche sbagliarmi
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano se possibile
<Diels-Alder> non mi funziona più il comando mount
<glpiana> !dettagli | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Diels-Alder> non vedo più con il tabulatore dev da montare
<Diels-Alder> Linux PCFisso 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux Versione 12.04
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, cioè? che scrivi? che tabbi? che ti aspetti?
<Diels-Alder> sudo mount /de
<Diels-Alder> tabbo e non mi escono dev nessuno
<Diels-Alder> se scrivo sudo mount e tabbo invece
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, Diels-Alder se invece scrivi ls /dev       te li elenca?
<Diels-Alder> mi esce : /      /home  /proc
<Diels-Alder> no
<dimitri> glpiana, ma non c'e' modo di sistemare la cosa... nel senso per far partire il sistema ci vuole per forza acpi=off ?
<Diels-Alder> scusa glpiana si ls /dev me li elenca
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, allora è normale. col tab penso vada a elencarti solo i dev contenuti in fstab
<Diels-Alder> me ne sono accorto per vie traverse stavo facendo tutt'altro
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> prima mi elencava tutti i dev/sdx disponibili e montavo così
<tesivo> ciao
<glpiana> dimitri, non lo so se ci voglia per forza acpi=off. fai una prova senza apci=off e vedi tu stesso. sai come modificare una voce di grub al boot?
<Diels-Alder> ora come monto?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non lo fa nemmeno qui, per quello ti ho dato quela risposta
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, monti specificando il dev a mano
<tesivo> avrei dei problemi con l'ultima versione di xubuntu. a chi mi rivolgo? xD
<glpiana> tesivo, a tutto il canale. fai la domanda e chi sa risponderti lo farà
<Diels-Alder> ora non mi monta più la microsd però
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se vuoi facciamo insieme passo passo
<dimitri> glpiana, si so come si fa allo start ma se tolgo il comando acpi non parte
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ok ero capace di solito mica ci sono combiamenti nella gestione della 12.04? ammetto di non aver letto le note di rilascio
<glpiana> dimitri, ti sei risposto da solo a questo punto :) che versione di ubuntu hai?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, inserisci la schedina e scrivi dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> grazie glpiana. allora ho più problemi ma andiamo con ordine.  Il primo è che il gestore sei pacchetti non si avvia.
<glpiana> tesivo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Diels-Alder> ok glpiana me l'ha montata utilizzando un altro adattatore ma in sola lettura
<glpiana> tesivo, quando termina prova ad aprire il gestore dei pacchetti
<tesivo> ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se la monta in sola lettura o il dispositivo è bloccato fisicamente o non sta tanto bene il filesystem
<glpiana> tesivo, se ancora non va dimmelo
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098156/
<tesivo> @glpiana ancora non va.
<glpiana> tesivo, non mettere la @, non serve. scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: appena formattata in ext4
<Diels-Alder> riformatto con gparted?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, hai problemi con la scheda di rete che impediscono di vedere il messaggio all'inserimento della sd. per cui dai dmesg e cerca le righe relative all'inseirmento della sd
<tesivo> ok glpiana! xD (niente @)
<Diels-Alder> si visto
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, voglio vedere anche io :)
<Diels-Alder> mancava pure la scheda di rete... ps internet funge però...
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, hai un kernel che non mi convince comuqnue. hai i proposed attivi, dimmi la verità
<glpiana> utente cattivo :)
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ovviamente
<Diels-Alder> ihihihihihihih
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, riavvia con un kernel normale e non quella ciofeca che stai usando e vedrai che le cose andranno meglio
<Diels-Alder> non credo di avere altri kernel
<Diels-Alder> solo questo
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dammi l'output di dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<tesivo> glpiana, ancora niente, neanche così va.
<glpiana> tesivo, ti ha fatto aggiornamenti?
<gian_burrasca> ragazzi cosa significa un messaggio del genere da gparted su un hd esterno???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098160/
<tesivo> si fatti
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098162/
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, errore di input/output, probabile un problema fisico della periferica su cui cerchi di scrivere
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098163/
<glpiana> tesivo, senza errori?
<gian_burrasca> problema fisico = hd spacciato?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: che kernel consigli? ho visto ieri che è uscito il 3.4.5
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, sì che c'è. riavvia e da grub prendi il 26
<Diels-Alder> in grub ne vedo 1
<Diels-Alder> + il suo recovery
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e poi vedrai una voce relativa a kernel più vecchi
<tesivo> si mi sembra senza errori
<gian_burrasca> problema fisico = hd spacciato? glpiana dico bene?
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, ci si augura sempre di no, magari è solo il filesystem andato
<glpiana> tesivo, che gestore pacchetti cerchi di avviare?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: riavvio e provo ad entrare col 26
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<tesivo> quelo dal menù in alto a sx> sistema> gestore pacchetti
<gian_burrasca> glpiana, si potebbe aggiornare il filesystem? e se si come debbo fare?
<glpiana> tesivo, visualizza errori o non si apre nulla?
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, hai dati che ti servono sul disco in questione?
<gian_burrasca> no
<tesivo> non si apre nulla
<gian_burrasca> niente di rilevante
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, è formattato in ntfs, roba windows, per cui ti direi anzitutto di fare un check del disco da windows
<Diels-Alder> no davvero era il kernel??? glpiana
<gian_burrasca> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, nel terminale scrivi: synaptic         e premi invio
<Diels-Alder> ora è rw
<gian_burrasca> poo ti faccio sapere... il comamdo è chdsk mi pare... o mi sbaglio glpiana???
<Diels-Alder> purgo subito il 27
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, mai usare i proposed, a meno che tu sia uno sviluppatore. al che mi chiederei che ci fai qui ;)
<Diels-Alder> però la faccenda dei /dev
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, boh :D
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, mi pare di sì comunque, o qualcosa di simile
<gian_burrasca> ok cia' a tutti
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, quella rimane, è così
<tesivo> si è aperto, mi chiedeva i privilegi ma sembra andare. penso che con sudo synaptic sarebbe andato anche con i privilegi.
<Diels-Alder> ma da quando?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non so dirti, l'ho notato ora che ho provato per te. di solito so come si chiama il device che vado a montare e lo scrivo per intiero
<glpiana> tesivo, usa gksu, non sudo
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> vabbè
<Diels-Alder> altra cosa poi vi mollo
<Diels-Alder> avete notato pure voi svariati problemi con flash?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ricordati di disinstallare quel kernelaccio
<tesivo> ok, faccio con gksu synaptic
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova ora col 26 e vedi se i problemi rimangono o meno
<tesivo> perfetto, si è avviato eprfetto. come ripristinare il collegamento a ciò?
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, chiudilo e vedi se ora si avvia anche da dove prima no si avviava
<glpiana> *non
<Diels-Alder> dai nel caso rifaccio una capatina grazie glpiana avanzi una birra :-P
<tesivo> no non si avvia
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, :)
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<glpiana> tesivo, hai detto che sei su xubuntu?
<tesivo> si
<glpiana> tesivo, tasto destro sull'icona del topo in alto a sinistra (quello del menu per intenderci) dovrebbe aprirti un piccolo menu
<tesivo> si si apre il menù a tendina
<glpiana> tesivo, da lì dovresti poter scegliere di modificare di modificare il menu applicazioni
<tesivo> si trovato il modifica menù
<glpiana> tesivo, cerca il percorso per il gestore pacchetti ed entra nelle proprietà della voce in questione
<tesivo> il synaptic è collegato a questo : synaptic-pkexec
<glpiana> tesivo, oki, modifica con gksu synaptic
<tesivo> se è giusto che chieda la password quando avviato allora è perfetto!
<glpiana> tesivo, è giusto perchè synaptic compie operazioni che richiedono privilegi di amministrazione
<tesivo> perfetto! Passo agli altri problemi?
<glpiana> sì :)
<tesivo> riguardo ad ubuntu software center, quando clicco su installa per per esempio kaffeine, non lo installa ma non fa nulla. sente che l'ho rpemuto ma non esegue nè il download nè l'installazione.
<glpiana> tesivo, anche ora si comporta così, dopo che abbiamo fatto update e upgrade con apt?
<tesivo> provo subito
<tesivo> si ancora si comporta così
<tesivo> il programma in qeustione ora è VLC.
<glpiana> tesivo, ma synaptic è chiuso ora?
<tesivo> si
<tesivo> sente che premo insatalla e volendo epr una frazione di secondo leggo installazione... ma poi non fa nulla e ritorna disponibile il pulsante installa.
<glpiana> tesivo, non so a cosa sia dovuto, ma prova a chiuderlo e ad avviarlo da termianle con: gksu software-center
<tesivo> così funziona! Cambio il comando del menù con "gksu software-center" ?
<glpiana> sì, ma controlla prima cosa c'è come comando... e dimmelo va che me lo segno
<tesivo> ok, il comando che c'è ora è: /usr/bin/software-center %u
<glpiana> tesivo, prova a levare quel %u
<tesivo> neanche così va.
<glpiana> tesivo, allora mettici gksu davanti
<glpiana> e vedi se va
<tesivo> solo se i privilegi glieli dò subito va altrimenti non me li chiede prima dell'installazione
<tesivo> così va, ma tutti i programmi ahnno la stessa icona xD
<glpiana> azz
<tesivo> rettifico, solo con le novità succede
<tesivo> il problema delle icone dico xD
<glpiana> vabbè dai, almeno va :)
<tesivo> sisi, ma tanto installa il programma perfettamente e con icona xD. ok ora avrei un'ultimo problema forse più tosto tosto. ho una scheda tv pci. vorrei veder la tv, ho scaricato kaffeine ma non mi trova i canali
<glpiana> tesivo, dammi l'output del comando: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098213/
<glpiana> tesivo, vedi se sta guida ti aiuta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/PhilipsSaa7130
<tesivo> l'avevo seguita ma mi bloccavo a quersto punto: options saa7134 card=numero della vostra scheda tuner=numero del tuner (non so dove leggere il numero della carta e il numero del tuner)
<glpiana> tesivo, I campi «numero della vostra scheda» e «numero del tuner» vanno sostituiti con i numeri che si desidera provare o con quelli contenuti nelle liste sopra citate.
<glpiana> tesivo, metti su pastebin il contenuto dei due file che do un'occhiata
<tesivo> modules : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098221/
<glpiana> tesivo, no, immagino si riferisca a: Nel file CARDLIST.saa7134, contiene la lista delle periferiche supportate, mentre CARDLIST.tuner indica la lista dei sintonizzatori tv supportati .
<tesivo> aliases è vuoto
<glpiana> tesivo, vedi se li hai. dai: locate CARDLIST.saa7134
<tesivo> option non esiste. locate CARDLIST.saa7134 non fa nulla nulla. non da neppure errore
<glpiana> no lascia, sto guardando su gogol
<tesivo> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, prova con options saa7134 card=65 tuner=54
<tesivo> dice options: comando non trovato
<tesivo> ah asp ho capito xD
<glpiana> tesivo, non devi darlo come comando
<glpiana> ecco
<tesivo> intendi di scriverlo in option xD
<tesivo> asp che rifaccio anche gli altri(li avevo rimessi a posto)
<glpiana> tesivo, il pc in questione è un portatile?
<tesivo> no fisso
<glpiana> hai aggiunto tu la scheda?
<tesivo> si, am son sicuro che è ben collegata perchè windows vede bene tutto
<glpiana> tesivo, no, volevo sapere se aveva una scatola e che nome aveva
<tesivo> (tutti e 3 i file modificati)
<tesivo> sisi ho anche la scatola, si chiama AverMedia AverTV Digi Super 007
<glpiana> va bene. nel caso cerco. intanto dimmi se è cambiato qualcosa
<tesivo> riavvio prima giusto?
<glpiana> tesivo, beh seguendo la guida direi di sì
<tesivo> ci si vede fra poco
<tesivo> riesccomi glpiana. ora sat scansionando, vediamo se trova qualcosa.
<glpiana> tesivo, sperem, se no devi cambiare quei numerini che io ho tirato praticamente a caso :P
<tesivo> uau a caso xD
<tesivo> non ha trovato nessun canale T_T
<Guest1527> ciao!  ho appena rotto il monitor del portatile con ubuntu installato, solo che se collego il monitor esterno non me lo rileva e non so come salvarmi i dati....... una mano? :)
<glpiana> tesivo, scrivi nel terminale sudo rmmod saa7134
<glpiana> tesivo, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe saa7134       dopodichè scrivi: dmesg | tail            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> tesivo, se non ti rispondo subito sono a bere un caffè e torno a breve
<tesivo> okok tranqui!
<Guest1527> nessuno ha una soluzione per me? T_T
<tesivo> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_dvb,saa7134_alsa
<tesivo> per il 1°. per il 2° : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098266/ e per il 3° : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098268/
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<glpiana> Guest1527, il protatile ha die tasti funzione per regolare l'uscita video
<glpiana> *portatile ha dei
<tesivo> fatto
<tesivo> riprovo i 3 comandi di prima?
<glpiana> tesivo, ora riavvia e ci rivediamo quano rientri
<tesivo> ok
<Guest1527> non me li prende sembra.... quando ho avviato da windovs si è attivato automaticamente da ubuntu no :(
<glpiana> Guest1527, sì, sono due sistemi diversi
<glpiana> Guest1527, hai avviato con lo schermo collegato?
<Guest1527> si riavviato piu volte :\
<davide> raga, come funzia cowasy per irc, come si adopeera??
<Guest1527> ho provato tutti i tasti fn... sembra vada solo quello di ibernazione... pero non ha senso... io ho un netbook samsung magari sbaglio tasto fn.... dovrebbe essere quelo con l'omino che corre no?
<tesivo> glpiana, rieccomi!
<glpiana> Guest1527, di solito il tasto per lo schermo assomiglia a uno schermo, è un rettangolino
<glpiana> tesivo, scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | grep tda1004x
<glpiana> !paste | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098283/
<glpiana> tesivo, non gli piace il firmware
<davide> sudo -s
<tesivo> mmm che si può fare se nn gli piace il firmware?
<glpiana> tesivo, sto cercando
<tesivo> se interessa avrei trovato questo: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Avermedia_Super_007 (non so quanto sia vecchio)
<Guest1527> mmmmh no non sembra dire mai nulla..... c'è un modo per attivare la partizione di linux su windovs e prendere i file che mi servono? senno ho letto in internet che bisogna staccare compleamente il monitor cosi capisce che deve usare quello esterno..... pero non saprei come fare
<glpiana> Guest1527, nemmeno io
<Guest1527> provo a vedere se windovs vede in qualche modo la partizione di linux e magari con qualche programma riesco a convertire i dati...
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<glpiana> tesivo, se ti dice che wscan non c'è: sudo apt-get install w-scan
<tesivo> bash: /etc/vdr/channels.conf: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> tesivo, ah tra l'altro ho letto male, il firmware alla fine gli è piaciuto
<tesivo> lol
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo touch /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<tesivo> io sinceramente nn capisco come fai a capirlo xD
<glpiana> tesivo, perchè dice: [   33.456025] tda1004x: found firmware revision 29 -- ok
<tesivo> touch: impossibile fare touch di "/etc/vdr/channels.conf": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo mkdir /etc/vdr
<tesivo> (ah ok, è che prima diceva invalid boh)
<tesivo> sudo mkdir /etc/vdr fatto, non dice nulla
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo touch /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<tesivo> sudo touch /etc/vdr/channels.conf no errori
<tesivo> sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf chiede permessi, vado in root?
<tesivo> sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf con root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098302/
<Guest1527> forse riesco a far leggere la partizione da winzoz...... offf che lavoraccio XD
<glpiana> tesivo, dammi l'output di lsmod
<tesivo> nn vanno i messaggi...
<tesivo> no questo va xD
<tesivo>  questo vorrei scrivere:  /home/xubuntu-casa# w_scan -c IT -X > channels.conf  (visto su un forum, sta scansionando e trovando canali, potrebbe essere buono?)
<tesivo> ecco xD. ora artiva l'output che mi chiedevi
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098304/
<tesivo> arriva*
<glpiana> tesivo, se ha fatto la scansione va benone. ha trovato i canali?
<davide> lsmod
<glpiana> davide, per favore
<tesivo> sembra stia trovando
<davide> scusa , ho sbagilato comando
<tesivo> questo quello che sta facendo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098305/
<glpiana> tesivo, oki, quanto meno sta lacvorando. ora bisogna capire come usare quella channel.conf
<tesivo> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, pare basti aprirlo con vlc e dovresti trovarlo nella playlist. per caffeine non so ma magari è lo stesso
<glpiana> tesivo, considera anche una cosa: quella modifica a ption che hai fatto potrebbe essere inutile/dannosa al fine di usare la scheda
<tesivo> ah per intanto mi basta un modo per vedere la tv, non ho scelto kaffeine per usare per forza quello, mi vanno bene tutti xD
<tesivo> appena finita la scan lo apro con VLC e ti dico
<tesivo> ora sta scansionando intorno alle frequenze rai e trova. buon segno.
<glpiana> \o/
<tesivo> mentre scansiona vorrei approfittarne epr chiedere che trucchetti ci sono per rendere più scattante ubuntu. ho un pc un po' debole, diciamo che per ora solo i video di youtube vanno a fatica il resto ok.
<glpiana> tesivo, che interfaccia usi?
<tesivo> xfce è un'interfaccia?
<glpiana> sì
<tesivo> bene, quella xD
<glpiana> è già una di quelle leggere
<tesivo> si per quetso hos celto xubuntu dicevano: uno dei più leggeri.
<glpiana> flash è comunque ostico su linux
<Guest1527> ok risolto riesco a vedere da widnovs la partizione di linux.... ora mi serve un aiuto perche sono nabbo.... in quali cartelle trovo i miei dati? tipo la cartella user o dowload dove sta XD
<tesivo> nell'altro xubuntu, su pc veloce, i video flasha ndavano a 3x xD qui a volte a scatti xD
<glpiana> Guest1527, sta tutto sotto /home/nomeutente
<Guest1527> beccato grazie ^^
<tesivo> (sta trovando fantasticamente i canali, ora vedo anche i nomi deic anali)
<Guest1527> non serve nemmeno che guardo in altri posti vero? è tutto in home ^^
<glpiana> Guest1527, se non hai creato tu altri archivi esterni è tutto in home
<Guest1527> sempre usato tutto di default ^^
<Guest1527> usato poco purtroppo anche se penso sia il mio os preferito :\
<glpiana> Guest1527, ma il tasto per cambiare schermo l'hai trovato sulla tastiera del portatile?
<tesivo> (ma quanti sono questi canali? xD)
<tesivo> finita la scan. ora apro con vlc
<tesivo> funziona perfettamente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! glpiana un mega grazie mille mille. ora vedo se trovo il programma che preferisco per visualizzare la tv e a posto
<glpiana> :)
<frank___> ciao, mi dite se esiste un programma per spiare un'altro pc da remoto? sapere quando si colelga e cosa fa?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> frank___, spiare?
<glpiana> !legalità | frank___
<ubot-it> frank___: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<tesivo> franck si chiama binocolo, e non è un programma xD
<glpiana> lol
<frank___> sisi.. ho paura che qualcuno spii il mio pc..
<glpiana> frank___, puoi controllare i programmi che girano sul tuo pc con il monitor di sistema
<frank___> ok
<frank___> grazie..
<glpiana> puoi anche controllare le applicazioni che partono in automatico, le trovi sotto applicazioni d'avvio
<tesivo> glpiana, la tv è perfetta ora provo a vedere se kaffeine o un altro programma usano questo
<glpiana> oki
<nannes> glpiana: Cos'ha scritto quel frank___ ? xD
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> <frank___> ciao, mi dite se esiste un programma per spiare un'altro pc da remoto? sapere quando si colelga e cosa fa?
<davide> chiedo. coma facci oa usare cowsay su irc, e anche su irssi??
<glpiana> Cowsay generates an ASCII picture of a cow saying something provided by the user.
<glpiana> davide, perchè dovresti usare una cosa del genere?
<nannes> lool
<davide> voglio mettere delle immagimni o parole, simboli quando scrivo
<glpiana> davide, spero non qui
<davide> noo||
<glpiana> davide, immagino tu debba crearti uno script per farlo. ma questo esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> perchè non si può??
<tesivo> glpiana!!! ora anche kaffeine mi trova i programmi xDDD il tuo kernel e i tuoi comandi hanno risolto tutto tutto xD
<glpiana> tesivo, :)
<tesivo> bene, ora direi che mi rimane solo di capire il perchè alcune icone del software center non vanno. se eseguo da terminale mi fa degli errori.  ti andrebbe di guardarli?
<glpiana> tesivo, vediamoli
<tesivo> ok, ti metto su paste il codice...un solo secondo
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098350/
<glpiana> tesivo, prova a dare sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center        e poi avvialo dando software-center nel terminale
<tesivo> le icone tornano, i programmi non si installano e il terminale da errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098377/
<nannes> tesivo: Per caso hai fatto l'avanzamento di versione?
<tesivo> no, sono partito direttamente dall'ultima che c'è ora
<tesivo> la precise pangolin xD
<nannes> tesivo: sudo apt-get purge software-center oneconf;sudo rm -r ~/.config/software-center/;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get -f install;sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get install software-center oneconf
<nannes> tesivo: lancia quello ↑ poi fai vedere nel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nannes> (dando per scontato che non hai toccato i repository)
<agoradf> salve a tutti
<agoradf> avrei bisogno di sapere se qualcuno sa dirmi come posso creare una chiave di attivazione per un software che ho scritto sotto ubuntu
<tesivo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1098400/
<tesivo> meglio questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1098402/
<tesivo> (ho tolto la parte prima xD)
<nannes> tesivo: sudo rm -r /usr/share/oneconf/ && sudo apt-get install --reinstall oneconf && cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nannes> agoradf: In che senso chiave di attivazione? Se penso quello che pensi tu, stai sbagliando tutto, sui sistemi gnu-linux vige l'open source
<nannes> *se ho capito quello che pensi tu*  lol
<tesivo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1098408/
<nannes> tesivo: ok, prova ad avviare il software-center da terminale, di nuovo
<tesivo> fatto nannes. ora ti dico
<tesivo> a parte che sembra scattare il software center all'avvio poi ho questo nel terminale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1098414/ e non va l'installazione (con glpiana abbiamo risolto il problema installazione con i privilegi, solo che poi spariscono le icone delle novità)
<nannes> tesivo: glpiana ti ha fatto semplicemente reinstallare il USC
<nannes> tesivo: prova con privilegi di amministratore
<nannes> tesivo: sei vivo?
<tesivo> sisi ci sono sorry
<tesivo> mi riferivo a prima prima, con sudo e gksu funziona bene, ma le icone non si vedono e non fa gli errori
<nannes> Quindi l'unico problema è che non vedi le icone?
<tesivo> le icone e la parte animata e poi che lagga un po' senza motivo. ilf atto è che è strano che questo succeda se uso i privilegi, se nn li uso non fa nessun problema ma quegli errori e poi non installa
<davide> zommare da twerminale si può??
<nannes> zoomare? X^D  si può aumentare la grandezza dei fonts! ;)
<davide> cioè??
<nannes> tesivo: python -c 'from gi.repository import Gtk; print Gtk'
<nannes> davide: Come cioè? Zoomare, nel terminale, non ha *nessuna* utilità lol   Cosa devi zoomare, i capezzoli delle lettere? lol
<nannes> Al max è possibile scegliere la grandezza dei caratteri (==fonts)
<davide> spiegato male ingrandire la finesrea del termibnale
<nannes> oghei pbadrone, allargare term-bibnbbmbbn-ale!  Zemplice Zemplice!  Tdasdo ingrandimendto fvinesdra , pbadrone!
<tesivo> python -c 'from gi.repository import Gtk; print Gtk' fatto, am sembra nn succedere nulla
<nannes> tesivo: ahi ahi ahi, non avrai toccato le gtk?
<nannes> per forza non vedi le icone poi
<tesivo> anzi no ecco il responso: <gi.module.DynamicModule 'Gtk' from '/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Gtk-3.0.typelib'>
<nannes> - . -
<agoradf> scusate telefonata lunga
<davide> ciauz,vado,byr
<agoradf> si lo so che in linux r tutto open souce
<nannes> tesivo: sudo updatedb && locate girepository-1.0*
<agoradf> ma avendo creato io un software , e avendo ora un compratore
<agoradf> non mi sembra carino dargli tutto il mio lavoro, magari lui se lo rivende
<nannes> agoradf: D'accordo, però qui siamo fuori da ogni logica GNU. Non riceverai aiuto in questo chan, anche perchè è dedicato esclusivamente al supporto Ubuntu.
<agoradf> ok non faccio nessuna pretesa, pensavo solo che qualcuno conoscesse qualcosa che funzioni sotto ubuntu
<agoradf> poi sono pienamente daccordo e non ho alcuna "pretesa"
<nannes> Comunque, una chiave d'attivazione come si deve (difficile da bypassare) va progettata insieme al software stesso secondo me, per nasconderla bene :P inserirla così, dopo, mi sà di rattoppo fatto male, e semplice da raggirare.
<agoradf> anzi scusatemi per il disturbo ne ne sto arrecando
<remix_tj> !chat | agoradf
<ubot-it> agoradf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<agoradf> si lo so infatti io pensavo di mettere qualcosa che fosse semplicemente legato al mac address del pc
<agoradf> ok
<nannes> asd il MAC è stra-spoofable ihihih
<nannes> tesivo: beh?
<Ohmega> Salve
<Ohmega> Scusate avrei bisogno di aiuti
<Ohmega> aiuto
<Ohmega> qualcuno mi può dare supporto?
<Ohmega> Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un macbook pro utilizzando vmware
<Ohmega> ma al momento di lanciarlo
<Ohmega> mi apre una schermata tipo terminale
<Ohmega> in cui mi chiede un ubuntu login
<Ohmega> perché?
<nannes> Ohmega: Beh è normale, durante l'installazione viene anche creato l'utente principale, per il quale diventa necessario un login. Dunque devi mettere username/password che hai inserito in quel momento!
<tesivo> nannes, non ha restituito nulla...normale?
<Diels-Alder> niente ragazzi
<Diels-Alder> flash non funge a dovere
<nannes> tesivo: no, per nulla
<Diels-Alder> qualche anima pia riesce a vedere correttamente questo video?
<Diels-Alder> http://www.total-photoshop.com/2012/07/effetto-puzlepolaroid-con-photoshop-cs6/
<Diels-Alder> non si carica nemmeno il riquadro in firefox 14.0.1
<nannes> Diels-Alder:  certo, serve flash e si vede
<Diels-Alder> ubuntu 12.04 64bit ita
<Diels-Alder> nannes: so che serve flash
<Diels-Alder> è installato
<Diels-Alder> ma non funge
<Ohmega> grazie
<tesivo> ilf atto è che anche i link apt non mi funzionano...mmm questo è un problema si direi di si
<Diels-Alder> nannes: tu vedi correttamente il video? ti parte?
<Diels-Alder> che versione di flash hai? e come lo hai installato?
<nannes> Diels-Alder: vediamo quali plugin sono installati, e le caratteristiche della tua cpu
<nannes> !pastebin | Diels-Alder: lshw -c cpu; dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'  --------->
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: lshw -c cpu; dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|smash|flash|nsplugin'  --------->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098498/
<nannes> tesivo: senti, è impossibile che quel comando non abbia dato output, visto l'output del primo. Quindi per favore, o copi/incolli i comandi come si deve, oppure non riceverai ulteriore aiuto (almeno da me)
<nannes> Diels-Alder: manca quello della cpu -.-
<Diels-Alder> E8400
<Diels-Alder> si scusa ho legato il comando con pastebinit mi sa che mi ha moncato qualcosa faccio manualmente
<nannes> ah ok.. np allora
<Diels-Alder> sei a posto? se no te lo pasto al volo
<Diels-Alder> devo però notificarti una cosa prima che mi scordo
<Diels-Alder> siccome avevo i video blu ho inserito un file di conf in /etc
<tesivo> vabbè a me nn scrive nulla, vedo se risolvo e torno a dirvi come andrà xD. grazie mille lo stesso nannes. ci vediamo bye
<nannes> tesivo: Mi hai fatto vedere l'output del primo comando, che è lampante, perchè ne fa vedere già uno che appare nel secondo
<nannes> Diels-Alder: azz ecco
<nannes> Diels-Alder: che file?
<Diels-Alder> mms.cfg
<nannes> tesivo:  s/appare/deve apparire
<Diels-Alder> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Diels-Alder> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Diels-Alder> erano solo 2 righe allora ho pastato qui
<tesivo> spero di capire come mai di ciò ti informo nannes!
<nannes> ahhh ok cercavi di risolvere la schermata blu... e hai ottenuto questo?
<tesivo> ora devo scappare bye
<nannes> lol
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<Diels-Alder> questo non so se funge o meno
<nannes> Diels-Alder: se è un e8400 è ok... Apri synaptic e "elimina completamente" quei due nsplugin , mentre per flashplugin-installer fai un mark per la *reinstallazione*
<Diels-Alder>        product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
<Diels-Alder> mi spazza via pure adobereader
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> che palle
<Diels-Alder> do solo un bel reinstall
<hallino1> 'Sera
<Diels-Alder> nannes: se serve purgo via ma acroreader mi serve per dei software proprietari che lo vogliono
<Diels-Alder> quindi poi dovrei reinstallare lo stesso
<nannes> vabbè eliminali e basta va
<nannes> senza purge
<Diels-Alder> vabbè se lo tira dietro lo stesso
<Diels-Alder> a sto punto purgo e via
<Diels-Alder> amen
<Diels-Alder> vuoi che mi modifico mms.cfg? lo rinomino in old per vedere?
<nannes> eliminalo proprio và
<Diels-Alder> ok
<nannes> anche se , con il purge, dovrebbe far da solo, se è un file di flashplugin
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> no c'è
<Diels-Alder> ok l'ho spostato sul desktop
<Diels-Alder> nannes: fatto è solo quel video a crearmi problemi adesso nemmeno il blu
<Diels-Alder> senza mms.cfg
<Diels-Alder> ma quel video nuovo non va
<Diels-Alder> vuoi uno screenshot della pagina dal mio pc?
<Diels-Alder> nannes: mistero della fede su chrome si vede su firefox no
<nannes> probabile che firefox stesse usando altri plugin... dai un'occhiata su about:plugins
<Diels-Alder> come lo capisco?
<Diels-Alder> disattivati tutti i plugin
<Diels-Alder> stessa storia
<Diels-Alder> box dove carica il video di solito mi esce :
<Diels-Alder> This text will be replaced
<nannes> (18:05:17) <Diels-Alder> nannes: mistero della fede su chrome si vede su firefox no
<nannes> (18:05:56) <nannes> probabile che firefox stesse usando altri plugin... dai un'occhiata su about:plugins
<nannes> (18:09:44) <nannes> comunque chrome ha i suoi, già integrati nel'installazione, se non ricordo male
<nannes> (18:13:59) <nannes> Diels-Alder: Leggi qui, che ci sono diverse soluzioni al problema, non solo quella (che tra l'altro, come vedi, crea problemi per alcuni video)
<nannes> (18:15:20) <nannes> Diels-Alder: altrimenti puoi fare il downgrade alla versione 11.1.101, anche se ha qualche buggino di sicurezza
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<fabiuz> ciao a tutti
<fabiuz> raga sto cercando di installare ubuntu su usb
<fabiuz> dice di fare questo -> selezionare Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio.
<fabiuz> ma dove sta sistema?
<fabiuz> ma c'è qualcuno?
<erpignolo> fabuz sei con la 12.04?
<erpignolo> fabiuz
<fabiuz> si
<erpignolo> Apri la dash e dopo scrvi creatore dischi di avvio.
<fabiuz> solo che penso di aver sbagliato l instagrazie
<fabiuz> :D
<fabiuz> grazie
<erpignolo> Prego prego. :-)
<fabiuz> senti ma perchè i video su youtube vanno a scatti?
<erpignolo> Che scheda video hai?
<fabiuz> te lo dico subito
<fabiuz> è una interna
<fabiuz> dell aspire 3634wlmi
<fabiuz> un vecchio portatile
<erpignolo> Ma li riproduci full screen?
<fabiuz> si
<erpignolo> Guarda, anche a me fa la stessa cosa in full screen e ho una ATI Radeon HD 4300 con i driver proprietari installati.
<fabiuz> mmmm
<erpignolo> Ti richiede per caso di installare driver proprietari?
<fabiuz> problema di ubuntu?
<fabiuz> no
<erpignolo> Ok. Problema driver credo. :-)
<fabiuz> io lo sto reinstallando per vedere se mi da lo stesso prob
<erpignolo> No lascia stare, piuttosto scrivi nel forum magari lì trovi una soluzione.
<fabiuz> non mi fa formattare la penna usb
<fabiuz> :S
<erpignolo> Sulla barra di Unity appare l'icona della pennetta?
<fabiuz> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<erpignolo> fabiuz ma tu hai cliccato tasto destro sull'icona della penna   usb e a cliccare su formatta?
<fabiuz> si
<fabiuz> l ho fatto prima
<fabiuz> e mi dava errore
<erpignolo> Prova ad installare gparted dal software center.
<fabiuz> ora ho seguito
<fabiuz> ok
<fabiuz> ma è migliore ubuntu di win7?
<erpignolo> fabiuz dipende, tu che ci fai con il computer? Ci lavori o ci giochi?
<erpignolo> Comunque, apri gparted sempre dalla dash.
<fabiuz> perchè sempre dalla dash?
<fabiuz> che cambia?
<fabiuz> ma cosa sarebbe questa dash alla fine?
<fabiuz> io sul pc navigo
<fabiuz> ci gioco poco e nulla
<fabiuz> essendo questo portatile vecchio
<fabiuz> ho voluto togliere xp oerchè obsoleto
<fabiuz> e dava probl
<erpignolo> Se ci fai quelle due cose di fila del tipo: navigare, ascoltare musica e scrivere ogni tanto qualche documento... lo puoi fare bene anche ocn Ubuntu. Se ci devi giocare allora è meglio fare un dual boot con Windows XP.
<erpignolo> Comunque, hai aperto gparted?
<fabiuz> si
<erpignolo> Ok. In alto a destra, ti fa scegliere la penna usb. Selezionala.
<fabiuz> fatto, ma non m hai detto perchè devo farlo dalla dash, cosa cambia ? :)
<erpignolo> Sulla dash trovi i programmi utilizzati di recente e anche i programmi installati. :-)
<fabiuz> ok
<erpignolo> Comunque, con gparted puoi formattare la tua penna. Prima te la selezioni, dopo cancelli la partizione della penna e dopo la ricrei in fat32.
<fabiuz> senti
<fabiuz> ma escono 2
<fabiuz> uno non allocato di pochi mb
<fabiuz> e il restante della penna
<fabiuz> come faccio a formattarla?
<fabiuz> senti ho fatto
<fabiuz> il 1 passaggio
<fabiuz> come si ricrea in fat32?
<fabiuz> fatto
<tesivo> ciao
<DD3my> ciao tesivo
<sabayonweb7470> ciao a tutti, ho impostato lo spegnimento del monitor dopo 3 minuti. quando guardo i video su youtube dopo 3 minuti mi si spegne, cosa che non dovrebbe accadere. mentre se guardo un video con vlc non si disattiva. sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: è normale, accade a tutti. Ricorda che Youtube per la maggior parte dei video usa ancora Flash Player ed è un programma proprietario non molto simpatizzante di GNU/Linux. Vlc è un programma nativo di Linux e si interfaccia perfettamente al sistema.
<Joshua^Dunamis> io vado a dopo raga
<tre5> ciao
<nannes> ciaaaao tre5
<tre5> nannes, ciao
<nannes> bisogno d'aiuto?
<tre5> No grazie, saluto rituale.
<nannes> Okk .D
<superrobyy> ciao
<adam_> ciao, volevo sapere se per raggiungere il mio ubuntu10.04 devo creare una vpn
<nannes> adam_: Dipende tutto da te.. Si può fare con o senza
<nannes> Però spiega meglio, *come* vuoi raggiungere il tuo pc, da dove, e per quale scopo, così troviamo una soluzione ottimale
<adam_> dunque vorrei raggiungerlo da casa di altre persone in modo da poterlo controllare ed accedere al mio server dove salvo video film  ecc.
<nannes> Dunque l'unico scopo è prelevare dei files?
<superrobyy> ciao nannes
<nannes> superrobyy: ciao
<tesivo> ciao nannes
<nannes> tesivo: wè.. come si era rimasti?
<tesivo> ho smanettato un po'. non sembra essersi ricolto nulla ma credo che ora vada il tuo codice, solo che devo togliere un *
<superrobyy> ciao a tutti, sapete se c'e' un modo per far spegnere il monitor appena si blocca lo schermo?
<nannes> ah giusto  era impossibile che non ti trovasse nulla, ora ricordo
<tesivo> era riguardo al software-center. il codice in questione era sudo updatedb && locate girepository-1.0*
<tesivo> se scrivo sudo updatedb && locate girepository-1.0 allora va
<nannes> tesivo: te l'ho dato con l'asterisco??
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: non credo dipenda da software
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: semmai dovrebbe essere una caratteristica del monitor stesso
<tesivo> si, con l'asterisco. ecco cosa mi esce : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098913/
<superrobyy> bhe nelle impostazioni di sistema c'e' scritto: "spegnere lo schermo quando inattivo per: "
<superrobyy> quindi penso dipenda dal software
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: infatti spegne lo schermo, nel senso che manda il monitor in standby
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: se intendi quello funziona alla grande
<superrobyy> si ho notato
<superrobyy> il rpoblema e' come ti dicevo prima per i video di youtube, non posso stare ogni due per tre a muovere il mouse
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: si il problema è con FlashPlayer
<superrobyy> non c'e' un modo per madnare in stand-by lo schermo quando si blocca la sessione (ctrl+alt+l)
<tesivo> il problema era questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098922/
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: anche quando blocchi la sessione ti manda lo schermo in standby
<superrobyy> come? dopo quanto?
<jester-> superrobyy: di solito diventa nero all'istante
<superrobyy> si e' nero, ma non in stand-by
<superrobyy> la barra in alto e' ancora visibile
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: si e dopo va in standby al suo momento
<jester-> metti un tempo basso
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: allora usi Gnome-Classic o Gnome-Shell
<superrobyy> uso gnome classic
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: come dicevamo lo schermo diventa nero al blocco e va in standby a suo tempo
<superrobyy> a suo tempo, cioe'?
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: tu vorresti conciliare le due cose, avere uno standby rapido ma che non interrompa i video di youtube
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: ti consiglio di guardare i video di youtube da vlc, ci sono scripts in giro che lo permettono
<superrobyy> allora...tu mi hai detto che per il flash player non si puo' fare niente, quindi io vorrei che lo schermo andasse in stand-by solo quando si blocca la sessione...non so se mi sono spiegato bene..scusa
<alfonso_> b sera
<alfonso_> raga ho un problema con un chatt
<alfonso_> http://express.paltalk.com/ questa
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: se guardi i video di youtube con vlc non centra più flash player, incolla direttamente il link del video dentro vlc e parte da li dentro il video
<Joshua^Dunamis> superrobyy: se usi flash player hai quel problema, se usi vlc player no
<alfonso_> e ese e bloccato da gema , cosa si puo fare?
<jester-> alfonso_: provando arrivo al login
<jester-> non avendo account non entro
<Joshua^Dunamis> alfonso_: idem
<alfonso_> ti paso un mio acount aprimi un privato
<nannes> tesivo:  Ohhhhddio scuuuuusssssa :''D perdona, l'errore era mio
<alfonso_> vero joshua? veramente dici?
<nannes> tesivo: fammi vedere l'output senza asterisco!
<Joshua^Dunamis> alfonso_: nel senso che anche io arrivavo al login come jester- XD
<tesivo> ci sono entrambi gli output
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098913/ ( quello con asterisco è nullo, l'altro ha un output)
<tesivo> (letto ora dove dicevi dell'errore, tranqui tranqui xD)
<nannes> tesivo: sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/girepository-1.0
<tesivo> non restituisce nulla
<nannes> tesivo: perfetto. Ora lancia software-center. Prova prima senza gksudo, poi con!
<tesivo> senza gksu: funziona, icone pure. fa però errori nel terminale e non installa (oltre a non chiedere i permessi quando clicco installa)
<tesivo> con gksu: le icone non vanno, ci sono errori nel terminale e installa
<tesivo> tra le due meglio con i privilegi ma non è perfetto più che altro non vanno i collegamenti che installano da file direttamente richiamando il software-center
<jester-> tesivo: sw è una chiavica installa synaptic e vivi felice
<tesivo> mmm vabbè xD
<nannes> tesivo: Fa' vedere gli errori
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098970/
<nannes> tesivo: sudo apt-cache search gir1.2-gtk-
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098977/
<nannes> tesivo: sudo apt-get install gir1.2-gtk-3.0 python-software-properties software-properties-gtk
<jester-> tesivo:  apt-cache depends software-center
<jester-> con pazienza reinstalli tutte le dipendenze
<jester-> non raccomandati
<tesivo> ecco a voi nannes e jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098980/
<tesivo> mi dice di dei conflitti...che sia la soluzione?
<nannes> tesivo: fagli un bel --reinstall, ora che ho cancellato la dir anomala da /usr/local/eccetera
<nannes> tesivo: si, risolvili
<jester-> tesivo: tutti i pacchetti hanno conflitti
<tesivo> dò --reinstall da terminale giusto?
<nannes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gir1.2-gtk-3.0 gir1.2-gtk-2.0 python-software-properties software-properties-gtk
<Joshua^Dunamis> tesivo: ma hai installato qualche pacchetto esterno per gestire i pacchetti?
<tesivo> non mi pare
<tesivo> no, non direi joshua
<Joshua^Dunamis> tesivo: cmq reinstalla software-center
<jester-> tesivo: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tesivo> bene, ho dato: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gir1.2-gtk-3.0 gir1.2-gtk-2.0 python-software-properties software-properties-gtk ora aspetto finisca e vi dico
<Joshua^Dunamis> tesivo: se ne capisci abbastanza ti consiglio di installare aptitude ma è un tool testuale con cui puoi gestire anche i conflitti ma è un po' per chi ha esperienza e ne conosce il funzionamento
<nannes> Già provato a reinstallarlo, ancora nulla
<tesivo> aptitude lo ho già installato, solo non l'ho mai usato xD. cmq qui ho finito
<nannes> tesivo: ok, prova con il gksudo
<tesivo> però di linux sono novizio ancora xD
<Joshua^Dunamis> tranquillo lo siamo stati e lo siamo un po' tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> come va ora?
<tesivo> le icone non ci sono con gksudo  e pure gli errori rimangono, forse cambiati boh, ve li posto (per icone che non ci sono intendo che son tutte uguali quelle di novità e che il banner è statico)
<tesivo> si molto diversi xD
<nannes> ajò, ma stiamo lottando per delle icone che mancano   lol
<nannes> tienitelo così e non rompere, tesivo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> (scherzo) :o)
<tesivo> ma per le icone son d'accordo, sono gli errori e ilf atto che non va il collegamento con i programmi che richiamano il software-center. comunque questo l'out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098998/
<nannes> Per me è un Bug! L'avevo già vista una cosa del genere
<tesivo> ho ridato  apt-cache depends software-center e leggevo una cosa strana
<nannes> tesivo: Comunque ha ragione jester, USC non serve a nulla... Usa un semplice gestore pacchetti :o)
<nannes> mò ti trovo pure la segnalazione del bug
<tesivo>   Va in conflitto: <gnome-app-install>
<tesivo> cerco e tolgo gnome.app-install da synaptic?
<tesivo> e poi leggo anche   Va in conflitto: oneconf . faccio la stessa cosa?
<albe> ciao a tutti, mi consigliate una guida completa dei comandi da terminale ( anche in inglese ) grazie
<alfonso_> anche in inglese?
<albe> si, sono disposto a tutto pur di impararlo !
<alfonso_> devi fare un corso da programatore alora
<albe> calk
<albe> calma, un passo alla volta
<alfonso_> se vuoi una tabela con dei comandi basilari alora qualcosa c e lho
<alfonso_> devo cercarla prima nei segnalibri
<alfonso_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2aJAJvuxFw prego
<nannes> tesivo: oneconf è indispensabile per USC mi sa'
<jester-> !terminale | alfonso_
<ubot-it> alfonso_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !comandi | alfonso_
<ubot-it> alfonso_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<tesivo> si, ma perchè mi da conflitto? bah xD
<albe> ottimo
<tesivo> vabbè, vi ringrazio tutti tutti per il tempo che mi avete dedicato, se scopro qualcosa vedrò di dirvelo, penso vi farebbe piacere. grazie nannes, joshua, jester!
<tesivo> ciao a tutti alla prossima bye
<albe> grazie per le guide c'è un casino di roba! wow.
<Siug_> Scusate un software per programmare in Flash ?
<nannes> blaeh, flash :P
<nannes> Comunque basta un blocco note, lol
<Andrewldn> hi guys...can anyone help me?? i have a problem i can't copy and paste files on my external hard drive.... error while creating directory untitled folder....
<Andrewldn> :\
<enzotib> !english | Andrewldn
<ubot-it> Andrewldn: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Siug_> nannes, sisi un block note hahahahahahah
<Siug_> nannes, non sto parlando di javascript ahahaha
<Andrewldn> ragazzi mi serve una mano....sto cercando di copiare file sul un hard disk esterno ma mi da un msg di errore...forse non ho i permessi??
<jester-> Andrewldn: gksu nautilus e li hai i permessi
<jester-> o anteponi sudo alla riga di comando nel terminale
<Andrewldn> in pratica come devo fare ....scusa la mia ignoranza...avvio il terminal e devo eseguire qualcosa?
<jester-> Andrewldn: nel terminale scrivi: gksu nautilus
<ado> nannes ci sei?
<ado> quando avvio il pc con linux mi da schermata nera e non parte.. se invece lo faccio con xp va normalmente.. fino ad ora ero con linux.. ma non capisco se dipende dal pc che è caldo opp non c'entra nulla o difetto di hd..
<ado> se avvio tra un'ora molto probabile parte..
<ado> secondo voi?
<Andrewldn> jester non me la fa creare la cartella
<nannes> ado: Probabilmente è il pc. Perchè prima non abbiamo aggiornato nulla di importante, tantomeno il kernel.
<jester-> Andrewldn: sudo kdir /dove/sta/cartellada cerare
<jester-> Andrewldn: sudo mkdir /dove/sta/cartellada cerare
<Andrewldn> secodno me e' un problema di permessi... devo fare solo un copia e incolla sull'hard disk esterno e non me lo fa fare...
<jester-> Andrewldn: con sudo non c'è problema di permessi
<jester-> o gksu
<samuele> hello! :)
<samuele> ]metar libd
<jester-> ??
<samuele> niente volevo testare se c'era una bot
<jester-> ce ne sono una mezza dozzina di bot
<samuele> tutto bene?
<samuele> avete la disponibilità dei metar
<samuele> ?
<jester-> è roba che serve a noi del tipo supybot
<jester-> con plugins particolari
<samuele> capi
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-19
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<arkan> ciao
<edov> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema, quando lancio uno script configure per compilare un driver alsa questo si ferma e mi ritorna quest'errore "checking for GCC version... ./configure: 1: eval: Syntax error: ")" unexpected"
<david___> ciao a tutti, sto riscontrando un problema nell-installazione di xbuntu
<glpiana> parlacene
<david___> alla fine mi appere un messaggio che dice che non e andata a buon fine
<glpiana> david___, e che altro dice di preciso?
<david___> adesso non ricordo, se lo installo adesso nella live posso rimanere in chat
<glpiana> se è una domanda la risposta è sì
<david___> si non va il punto di domanda
<glpiana> david___, non avrai selezionato il corretto layout di tastiera
<david___> sicuramente, pero riusciamo a capirci dai
<glpiana> david___, ma se ora sei da live cd puoi andare a modificare il layout
<david___> non so come fare , illuminami
<david___> trovato
<glpiana> ok :)
<david___> dunque , adesso non scarico gli aggiornamenti da internet e scarico solo software di terze parti
<david___> ok?
<glpiana> david___, puoi anche evitare il software di terze parti per ora. lo mettiamo dopo, così riduciamo le fonti di problemi
<david___> daccordo
<david___> il pc è lento da far schifo
<glpiana> mica abbiamo fretta :D
<david___> adesso dico di eliminare il vecchio xbuntu e cancellare tutto l'hd
<glpiana> david___, ok, se dedichi tutto il disco a xubuntu
<david___> adesso parte l'installazione
<david___> ora dice che non è riuscitoa creare l'area di swap
<glpiana> david___, torna indietro e seleziona il partizionamento manuale
<nicotano> salve
<david___> attimo
<glpiana> david___, vai tranquillo
<david___> daccordo adesso elimino tutto vero?
<glpiana> david___, sì elimina tutto
<glpiana> david___, dimmi anche quanto è grosso il disco e se vuoi crearti una home separata dal sistema
<david___> adesso non so di cosa stai parlando puoi spiegarmi?
<glpiana> david___, il disco del tuo pc ha una certa capienza espressa in giga (Gb)
<glpiana> dovresti vederla scritta lì nel programma di partizionamento
<david___> si è  da 160
<glpiana> david___, oki, ora puoi scegliere di lasciare il sistema e i tuoi dati in una unica partizione (come se fosse tutto sul disco C: di windows per intenderci) oppure suddividere il disco in modo che i tuoi dati siano a parte
<david___> si ok ma posso farlo anche dopo ridimensionando l'hd con gpart
<david___> ora però non mi fa non mi fa cancellare una parte dell'hd che si chiama /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<glpiana> david___, e adesso che c'entra la criptazione?
<david___> prima quando ho provato ho deciso di criptare la cartella home
<glpiana> giusto per semplificare le cose?
<david___> non avrei dovuto vero?
<glpiana> david___, cliccaci sopra col destr e dimmi se ti appare un menu
<glpiana> *destro
<david___> sopra dove
<glpiana> david___, sulla partizione che non ti fa cancellare
<david___> il bello che quando provo ad eliminarla mi appare un messaggio di errore
<glpiana> david___, prendi una schermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | david___
<ubot-it> david___: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<david___> ormai o ricominciato
<glpiana> *ho
<david___> cliccando con il destro non appare nulla
<david___> e se cancello tutto con gparted?
<glpiana> david___, prova
<david___> non funge , quale è il servizio per postare le immagini?
<siug_> Salve a tutti volevo chiedere una cosa, per programmare in Flash che software mi consigliate qui su ubuntu ?
<glpiana> !paste | david___
<ubot-it> david___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> siug_, non credo sia linux la piattaforma adatta a programmare in flash. fa pena anche il player flash in linux :)
<siug_> glpiana, quindi mi conviene per forza fare una partizione e rimettere windows "quello schifo "
<siug_> glpiana, si può programmare quasi bene in tutto qui su linux peccato non c'è un software open source
<siug_> per il flash
<david___> non riesco ad  incollare l'immagine come foi?
<glpiana> david___, lol, scusami ho sbagliato link :)
<glpiana> !image | david___
<ubot-it> david___: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> siug_, io non programmo proprio nulla :) ma puoi vedere se l'editor che useresti sotto windows gira con wine
<siug_> glpiana, ok grazie ma sara molto difficile
<david___> http://imagebin.org/221370
<david___> glpiana: è per te
<siug_> glpiana, sisi grazie ;)
<siug_> glpiana, ma dato che io uso solo linux devo trovare un modo per non mettere windows
<glpiana> siug_, oki, ma non so aiutarti
<siug_> glpiana, non ti preoccupare grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> david___, cerca di visualizzare i dettagli dell'operazione che non è andata a buon fine. o salva i dettagli e poi aprili
<david___> adesso però con gparted ho insistito e pare si sia cancellato tutto
<glpiana> david___, bene, allora riprendi l'installazione e riprova a fargli fare il partizionamento in automatico
<david___> posso farlo manuale per verificare?
<glpiana> david___, come preferisci
<david___> su gparted dice una cosa qui adesso guarda http://imagebin.org/221373
 * nicotano  saluta
<david___> glpiana: adesso io vado a magnà dopo riesco a trovarti?
<glpiana> david___, sì, ne riparliamo dopo
<david___> ok
<matteo88> ciao a tutti, mi domandavo se fosse possibile accendere il pc dalla porta usb... ad esempio con il click del mouse...
<matteo88> ho trovato articoli che dicono come risvegliare il pc da usb dopo la sospensione
<matteo88> ma io dovrei proprio accenderlo... dite che si riesce a fare?
<matteo88> dipende solamente dal bios?
<OverMe> !chat | matteo88
<ubot-it> matteo88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superbbb> ciao a tutti
<matteo88> ma sul pc ho ubuntu :D
<superbbb> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con ubuntu
<superbbb> l ho messo ieri
<superbbb> i video mi vanno a scatti
<superbbb> come faccio a installare i driver
<superbbb> della scheda video?
<glpiana> !enter | superbbb
<ubot-it> superbbb: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<superbbb> scusatemi
<glpiana> superbbb, di che video parli?
<superbbb> ciao ho messo ubuntu sul portatile ma i video mi vanno a scatti
<glpiana> -.-
<superbbb> youtube vlc
<glpiana> superbbb, che scheda video monta?
<superbbb> ora ricontrollo aspè ;)
<superbbb> è un acer 3634 wlmi
<glpiana> superbbb, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> e poi copia qui la riga che esce
<superbbb> ok
<superbbb> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<glpiana> superbbb, e che versione di ubuntu usi?
<superbbb> 12.04
<glpiana> superbbb, niente da fare. i driver della sis saranno già in uso. hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<superbbb> come faccio a saperlo?ieri l ho messo e ho seguito le guide di youtbe
<glpiana> superbbb, sempre nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fasos> vorrei poter fare il backup di thunderbird che uso su winzoz e passarlo su ubuntu, è possibile e come? Grazie
<superbbb> devo continuare?
<superbbb> mi dice yes o not
<nicotano> se devin installare diici yes
<glpiana> a più tardi
<superbbb> glpiana
<superbbb> devo installare allora?
<glpiana> superbbb, ti ha risposto nicotano . sì devi installare
<superbbb> ho fatto si
<superbbb> e dopo che devo fare?
<nicotano> fasos vedi  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=207888
<glpiana> superbbb, provare un video
<fasos> thank's
<superbbb> dice ancora configurazione in corso
<nicotano> superbbb, tieni chiuso firefox
<superbbb> ok
<supernovaboy8282> ciao a tutti
<supernovaboy8282> sono l utente superbbb, ho fatto quel comando da terminal ma i video vanno a scatti come devo fare?
<glpiana> supernovaboy8282, se stai parlando di vlc, apri vlc, vai nelle sue preferenze
<glpiana> supernovaboy8282, vai sull'icona video e prova i diversi moduli di output
<david___> glpiana: ciao
<glpiana> ciao david___
<glpiana> david___, a che punto sei?
<supernovaboy8282> come faccio a installare i driver della scheda video?
<david___> ho appena finito di cibarmi... sono al punto di prima, avevi visto la foto?
<glpiana> supernovaboy8282, ti ho già risposto prima a questo riguardo. in un'oranon è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> david___, sì, io proverei a creare la nuova tabella di partizioni per vedere se ti liberi di quel mappper/cryptswap1
<supernovaboy8282> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !troll | supernovaboy8282
<ubot-it> supernovaboy8282: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<david___> niente non succede nulla creando nuova tabella partizioni
<david___> se facessi ripristina?
<glpiana> david___, http://imagebin.org/221373 cio vedi ancora questo?
<david___> si
<glpiana> david___, prova a cliccare su ripristina e dimmi che fa
<david___> niente, ho creato uno spazio invulnerabile alla formattazione :(
<glpiana> david___, se selezioni la riga subito sotto a quella evidenziata nell'immagine che tasti puoi schiacciare?
<glpiana> david___, se non si riesce a fare nulla, interrompi un attimo l'installazione e apri un terminale
<glpiana> david___, nel terminale scrivi: cryptsetup remove cryptswap1
<glpiana> david___, mostrami che dice
<glpiana> !paste | david___
<ubot-it> david___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<david___> modifica, elimina, ripristina e se ti può essere utile posso scegliere il device per l'installazione del botloader
<faberrr> ciao ero entrato con xchat ma non partiva niente son rientrato
<glpiana> david___, potresti provare a eliminarla, ma prima proverei il comando che ti ho dato ora dopo aver interrotto il processo di installazione
<faberrr> glpiana sono superbb ho provato a far partire i video ma niente, semrpe a scatti
<glpiana> faberrr, <glpiana> supernovaboy8282, se stai parlando di vlc, apri vlc, vai nelle sue preferenze
<glpiana> <glpiana> supernovaboy8282, vai sull'icona video e prova i diversi moduli di output
<david___> quale comando?
<glpiana> <glpiana> david___, nel terminale scrivi: cryptsetup remove cryptswap1
<david___> prima esco dall'installazione?
<faberrr> ma io dico per youtbe, come devo fare?
<prof87> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> david___, direi di sì, o quanto meno esci dal partizionamento
<prof87> salve ragazzi ho un sony fz18m non riesco a regolare la luminosità
<prof87> ubuntu 12.04 e prima nella 11.10 usavo e nvclock e andava bene nella 12.04 non funziona
<david___> devo mettere sudo davanti?
<prof87> qualcuno mi sà dare una mano?
<glpiana> prof87, prova a guardare qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/71737/change-brightness-vaio-fz
<glpiana> david___, probabile
<prof87> non funziona nvclock
<david___> http://imagebin.org/221379
<prof87> sulla 12.04
<david___> mi appare quello
<glpiana> prof87, sei andato avanti a leggere? hai cliccato sul link successivo? hai provato il pacchetto nvidiabl?
<prof87> si si
<glpiana> david___, prova a dare sudo swapoff -a
<glpiana> prof87, e la modifica a xorg.conf?
<prof87> qual modifica
<glpiana> prof87, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76081/brightness-not-working-after-installing-nvidia-driver
<david___> glpina: non da nessun risultato, va a capo ,pronto per ricevere altri comandi
<glpiana> david___, bene, ridai sudo cryptsetup remove cryptswap1
<david___> stessa cosa di prima a capo senza dare risultati
<glpiana> david___, bene, torna all'installazione e vediamo ora che ti mostra quando vai sul partizionamento manuale
<david___> ok
<xibne> Salve a tutti vorrei farvi una domanda per programmare  è meglio linux o windows ? Io programmo html css javascript c++ phyton (VB) flash php
<glpiana> !chat | xibne
<ubot-it> xibne: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prof87> salve di nuovo ringrazio gl_piana
<prof87> grazie
<glpiana> prof87, hai risolto?
<prof87> si si
<glpiana> con la modifica a xorg.conf?
<prof87> senti ti posso kiedere un'altra cosa
<prof87> si e l'nvidabl aggiornato
<glpiana> bien
<prof87> allora
<prof87> quando premo su termina sessione lo schermo diventa nero
<prof87> e lo devo riavviare
<prof87> sempre ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> prof87, se invece di riavviarlo premi ctrl+alt+f1 riesci apssare in console?
<glpiana> prof87, nel caso riuscissi, esegui il login testuale e scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> almeno non devi resettare il pc
<prof87> si ma non c'è una soluzione
<prof87> a qst
<prof87> nel senso
<prof87> a  volte lò fà e a volte no
<glpiana> prof87, non saprei dirti, non ho schede nvidia e non mi è mai capitato questo problema. potrebbe essere legato ai driver video o ad altro.
<glpiana> prof87, che driver usi?
<prof87> quella della nvidia
<glpiana> prof87, immaginavo, ma non ricordi la versione?
<prof87> 295.40
<glpiana> prof87, installati come? dal gestore di ubutnu o scaricati dal sito?
<prof87> dal gestore di ubuntu
<glpiana> prof87, ti proponeva solo quelli?
<prof87> si si
<prof87> i current
<glpiana> allora niente. ti avesse dato altre scelte ti avrei proposto di provarle. che interfaccia usi?
<prof87> ma è strana come casa perchè la risoluzione grub e del burg è tranquilla e anche del plymouth
<prof87> lightdm
<glpiana> prof87, non per il login. che interfaccia usi sul desktop
<prof87> compiz
<prof87> cn gnome
<glpiana> prof87, quindi al login hai scelto gnome classic?
<prof87> si se scelgo gnome normale funziona
<glpiana> prof87, non ho capito che usi. gnome shell?
<prof87> cioè se faccio la modalità guest funziona
<prof87> si si uso quella
<glpiana> prof87, ecco. gnome shell per quel che ho visto a volte da problemi di differente natura. ti chiederei di fare prove con gnome classic 8sia con effetti che senza) che con unity (sia normale che 2d) per vedere se il rpoblema si presenta anche con queste interfacce
<prof87> unity l'ho disinstalato
<prof87> llato
<glpiana> prof87, se il problema è limitato a gnome shell.. boh... potresti eventualmente tentare di usare gdm al posto di lightdm
<prof87> potrei infatti ora faccio una prova
<glpiana> prof87, non ha senso disinstallarlo. basta non usarlo
<prof87> grazi
<glpiana> :)
<david_____> glpiana, sono tornato
<glpiana> david_____, novità?
<david_____> ho dovuto riavviare, non fa nulla vero?
<glpiana> david_____, temo che abbia rimontato la swap criptata, ma quello lo puoi vedere facendo partire l'installazione
<glpiana> david_____, come mai hai dovuto riavviare?
<david_____> si era bloccato
<david_____> ora appare questo http://imagebin.org/221382 grande
<glpiana> \o/
<glpiana> david_____, bene, ora puoi fargli fare il partizionamento automatico
<david_____> quindi torno indietro
<glpiana> sì
<david_____> ok ora è partito
<glpiana> bene, vediamo se arriva a termine senza errori
<david_____> ok ora ho messo nome utente e password, devo cifrare la cartella personale?
<david_____> glpiana,  la cifro?
<david_____> \clear
<david_____> glpiana, guarda che mi appare http://imagebin.org/221386
<david_____> ed ora è sparta la schermata di installazione
<nicotano> salve
<david_____> glpiana, ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> david_____, ora sì
<david_____> hai visto cosa mi appare ?
<glpiana> david_____, mmm... sì visto
<glpiana> david_____, non vorrei fosse il cd fatto male o da sio scaricata male
<glpiana> *iso
<david_____> sto diventando matto
<david_____> dici?
<glpiana> !md5sum | david_____ controlla la iso
<ubot-it> david_____ controlla la iso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<david_____> metto questa stringa md5sum ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso e mi restituisce md5sum: ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory
<glpiana> david_____, devi farlo nella directory in cui hai il file .iso che hai masterizzato
<david_____> adesso non ho più l'iso salvata l'ho già masterizzata, ho solo il cd
<david_____> centra qualcosa se l'ho masterizzata su dvd?
<nicotano> david_____, metti il cd avvia col cd e al boot scegli  controllo disco
<glpiana> david_____, io non la'vrei messa su dvd, ma c'è chi sostiene sia lo stesso
<glpiana> *l'avrei
<nicotano> altrimenti scarica la iso controlli ms5sum e masterizzi un CD NON RW alla piu' bassa velocità 4x o 8 x
<nicotano> glpiana, funzia anche da dvd :-)
<glpiana> nicotano, bah, diciamo che a volte funziona :D
<david_____> io da un altra parte l'ho installato da chiavetta
<nicotano> glpiana,  a volte invece di CD mi mandano DVD, tuttavia quando li provo funzionano
<nicotano> david_____, se hai chiavetta fai installazione da lì se possibile oppure ti fai un'immagine iso da passare su CD se il pc non boota da usb
<david_____> su questo pc non si avvia da chiavetta
<david_____> nicotano, non capisco al boot scegli  controllo disco
<nicotano> david_____, nelle opzioni quando si avvia da CD
<david_____> quando avvio da cd/dvd mi appare prova ed installa xbuntu
<nicotano> david_____,  io ricordavo questa opzione se non c'è pace :-)
<glpiana> david_____, no, quando avvii, prima che carichi, dovrebbe darti delle icone in basso
<glpiana> david_____, poi se premi un tasto ti fa scegliere la lingua
<glpiana> david_____, poi ti appare una serie di voci, di cui una è il controllo del supporto
<david_____> possibile che non ci ho fato caso? io non le ho viste
<glpiana> david_____, tu avvia e fai caso a cosa appare quando legge da cd
<glpiana> caffè
<nicotano> david_____, cmq riscaricare un iso o farla da quella che hai sulla chiavetta ci vuole poco se hai ADSL, poi prendi in considerazione >>   PLoP è un Boot Manager gratuito che permette di effettuare il boot da hard disk, floppy disk, CD-ROM o da USB.
<nicotano> anche se il pc non boota da USB lo puoi fare
<david_____> quindi se non ho capito male, me l'iso  su usb, quindi riavvio da cd e poi scelgo controllo disco per avviare da chiavetta?
<nicotano> david_____, il controllo lo fai per vedere se il CD è perfettamente funzionante
<nicotano> se vuoi bootare da chiavetta devi usare quel software o altro che esiste in rete, oppure riscarichi iso
<david_____> scusa...
<david_____> allora adesso riavvio e facio il controllo che dicevi te
<pole> Ciao a tutti, ho installato qualche giorno fa Ubuntu 12.04 ed è sorto un problema, il puntatore del mouse non è visibile. Riesco ad arranggiarmi perchè ho un Viseo 200 touchscreen ma comunque il sistema operativo risulta inutilizzabile, sapreste dirmi come fare per risolvere questo problema?
<ive> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampa wi-fi
<ive> chi mi da una mano ?
<ive> prima di valutare di fare l'upgrade alla nuova versione... che vorrei considerare come ultima risorsa
<glpiana> pole, che interfaccia grafica stai usando?
<nannes> ive: Scrivi marca e modello, versione di ubuntu e il problema che riscontri
<pole> cioè? intendi se ubuntu o ubuntu 2d?
<nannes> Son esistono solo quelle due...
<nannes> *non
<ive> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ive> stampante canon i560
<glpiana> pole, sì
<ive> (l'ho installata perfettamente. La pagina di prova me l'ha stampata... poi piu niente... tutto resta in attesa)
<ive> nannes
<pole> le ho provate entrambe e in entrambe ho riscontrato lo stesso problema
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<ive> nannes: ubuntu 10.04 LTS , stampante canon i560 , l'ho installata perfettamente. La pagina di prova me l'ha stampata... poi piu niente... tutto quello che mando in stampa mi resta in attesa
<nannes> ive: La rete wifi è attiva? E hai installato i drivers della stempante?
<ive> non ho installato driver perché c'erano gia nella lista di ubuntu
<ive> ho fatto male?
<ive> (la rete wifi è attiva perché la sto usando ora. Su windows la stampante funziona perfettamente)
<nannes> ive: da terminale → lsmod && ifconfig
<nannes> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ive> subito nannes :)
<ive> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100144/
<nannes> Mah, io non vedo i drivers caricati... ive, vai su Sistema>Amministrazione>Stampa e vedi come viene segnalata la Canoni560 (se "non in linea" oppure no)
<ive> nannes: ho ubuntu in danese, mio padre è danese. Ha un bollino rosso con la "V" dentro
<ive> o ci deve essere la scritta "in linea" ?
<ive> nannes: si c'è scritto "Tilslutted" = "connected"
<ive> faccio destro-> attiva
<ive> si forma un bollino blu con la "i" in mezzo
<ive> però poi torna subito il simbolo di "pause"
<ive> nannes: in sintesi non vuol rimanere "actived".
<ive> anzi, ora ce l'ho fatta, il simbolo di pause è andato via
<ive> provo a stampare vediamo
<nannes> woo in danese :D è una lingua che non conosco
<ive> no ma non preoccuparti ho il traduttore sott'occhio.. Ora salgo a vedere se ha stampato
<ive> mhmh ha stampato
<ive> ora provo altri tipi di file, un pdf per esempio
<ive> grazie !
<nannes> :) non ho fatto nulla :)
<nannes> comunque Credo sia dovuto alla lontananza della stampante, magari ogni tanto perde la connessione, e devi andare li in quel menu, a riattivarla
<davide> cia a tutti, vado
 * nicotano saluta
<arkan> salve
<DD3my> ciao arkan
<david> ciao rieccomi con il mio problema di installzone di xbuntu
<david> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<DD3my> david, che problema hai?
<david> dunque sto provando ad installare xbuntu da tutto il giorno ma non riesco perchè verso la fine dell'installazione mi da un errore
<david> mi è stato detto che poteva essere un problema del cd
<david> perchè masterizzato su dvd o magari un problema del md5
<david> ora se vado sul sito mi da questo http://snag.gy/JwwdO.jpg
<david> quello che ho sottolineato e il mio md5 del cd?
<DD3my> hai provato a masterizzare un cd normale?
<DD3my> invece che su dvd?
<david> ho scaricato l'immagine e poi, avendo solo un dvd vuoto l'ho masterizzato li
<david> adesso devo andare a mangiare, spero di trovarti dopo
<david> :)
<DD3my> certo david
<DD3my> comunque c'è una soluzione, invece
<DD3my> di fare l'installazione da cd, falla da usb
<DD3my> è veramente semplice ad fare
<superbb> ciao
<superbb> ragazzi non riesco a far partire bene la scheda video, va a scatti come devo fare?
<superbb> nessun
<superbb> nessuno mi aiuta i video mi vanno a scatti ho una scheda grafica sis m661mx
<superbb> nessuno mi aiuta allora?
<superbb> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta? video di youtube mi vanno a scatti
<DD3my> superbb, non c'è bisogno che lasci un messaggio ogni 10 secondi, se qualcuno vuole darti una mano tranquillo che questo accadrà devi solamente aver pazienza
<DD3my> non voglio essere scortese con te, ma ci sono delle regole da rispettare
<DD3my> comunque che sistema operativo usi superbb?
<superbb> ubuntu 12.04
<superbb> il mio portatile è un acer 3634 wlmi, i video sia su videolan che su youtube vanno  scatti
<darkunderground> saluti
<darkunderground> ciao atuti
<superbb> ciao dark
<darkunderground> come si aggiungono altri sfondi dela scrivania sul 12 04?
<darkunderground> ciao superb
<DD3my> darkunderground, tasto destro cambia sfondo scrivania
<DD3my> superbb, sei sicuro di aver installato il plugin giusto?
<superbb> io ho installato solo ubuntu 12.04 con l aggiornamento automatico dei files
<darkunderground> voglio aggingerne altri queli che ci sono non mi piacciono
<superbb> dark scusa scaricati uno sfondo, lo salvi sulla scrivania e poi lo scegli come sfondo
<darkunderground> un sito consigliato?
<DD3my> darkunderground, scrivi immagini di sfondo su google e ti salvi quelle che piu ti piacciono :)
<darkunderground> ok
<DD3my> scrivi anche la grandezza del tuo schermo cosi sono adatte al tuo pc
<superbb> che mi consigli di fare demi?
<DD3my> superbb, prova ad andare nel sito di adobe
<superbb> ma non vanno neanche su videolan
<DD3my> mmm
<DD3my> hai problemi di scheda video?
<superbb> e penso di si
<superbb> se non vanno sia sul tubo che su vlc
<superbb> penso è perchè devono essere installati i driver del video
<superbb> giusto?
<DD3my> superbb, usavi la 11.10 prima?
<superbb> no xp
<DD3my> ah okei
<DD3my> magari devi aggiornare
<superbb> devo ritornare a xp?
<DD3my> assolutamente no, apri il terminale
<superbb> ok
<DD3my> e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<superbb> fatto
<adam__> DD3my, sono quello di xbuntu
<superbb> senti, tu usi da molto ubunti?
<superbb> ubuntu?
<DD3my> si
<DD3my> da molto
<DD3my> hai fatto superbb ?
<superbb> si
<superbb> dice di riavviare il pc
<DD3my> perfetto
<DD3my> fallo
<superbb> riavvio e ritorno, tu ci sei?
<DD3my> si si trannquillo
<DD3my> adam__, ti ho cercato in privato ti aspetto
<adam__> DD3my, se do questo comando apt-get unetbootin dove installa quello che scarica?
<leosacc> buonasera a tutti....
<DD3my> adam__, hai sbagliato scrivendo comando
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<DD3my> l ho installa nel pc
<accordix> sera
<leosacc> sera accordix
<superbb> salve
<superbb> va ancora a scatti
<accordix> vorrei disabituarmi a windows -.-
<leosacc> saluti a tutti
<accordix> chi mi da qualche consiglio
<DD3my> accordix, scrivi qual'è il tuo problema
<accordix> sto istallando xubuntu
<accordix> è la 3 volta
<accordix>  e non riesco ad abituarmi ad usarlo
<accordix> stavolta sto istallando solo lui
<accordix> windows tolto
<accordix> vediamo se riesco cosi ad abituarmi
<DD3my> accordix, bene e su cosa non riesci ad abituarti?
<accordix> non riesco ad usarlo
<accordix> lo vedo troppo dispersivo
<accordix> cmq mo finisco di istallarlo poi vediamo
<accordix> per istallare la ver italiama di firefox
<accordix> come faccio?
<DD3my> scaricati crocrium
<DD3my> è migliore
<DD3my> dal mio punto di vista :)
<accordix> mmmm
<accordix> crocium?
<darkunderground> non riesco al trovare l opzione fuoco alla chiusura delle finestre
<darkunderground> le animazioni sono abilitate  ma non so come si chiam l opzione qui ein inglese ma niente con fire
<DD3my> spiegati meglio darkunderground
<darkunderground> voglio bruciare la finestra alla chiusura
<darkunderground> agiungo : animations ad-on ?
<nannes> Saalve
<DD3my> ciao nannes
<nannes> Ciao DD3my..!
<xubuntu_> ciao raga qualcuno è capace a fare il partizionamento manuale?
<mapreri> xubuntu_: certo :)
<xubuntu_> :)
<xubuntu_> sai illuminarmi
<xubuntu_> ho un hd da 160gb
<xubuntu_> e lo sto partizionando così
<mapreri> xubuntu_: cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? durante l'installazione di ubuntu? desktop o alternate/server?
<xubuntu_> con gparted, xbuntu desktop
<mapreri> xubuntu_: vuoi consigli sulle dimensioni e numero di partizioni?
<xubuntu_> si
<xubuntu_> io ne ho creata una da 40gb ext4 per xbuntu
<xubuntu_> a fianco metto la swap?
<mapreri> bene. hai intenzione di metterci dati pesanti lì dentro oppure hai un'altra partizione per loro? ram quanta ne hai? hai intenzione di usare l'ibernazione?
<xubuntu_> si ci metto alcuni filmati
<xubuntu_> e no non voglio l'ibernazione
<xubuntu_> 512 di ram
<mapreri> xubuntu_: beh, se ti basta lo spazio può andare. fa conto che un'installazione completa di programma non ti supererà mai i 10 GB (dati utenti esclusi).
<mapreri> crea una partizione di swap da 1 GB e sei a posto :)
<xubuntu_> se abbondo con 2
<xubuntu_> e poi la metto come partizione primaria o estesa(la swap)
<mapreri> è indifferente.
<xubuntu_> intendi la dimensione
<mapreri> in genere la metto su una estesa così la posso muovere senza problemi.
<mapreri> puoi abbondare tranquillamente. male non fa.
<mapreri> (però ti toglie un GB di archiviazione)
<superbb> ragazzi ciao, i video mi vanno a scatti sia su videolan che youtube
<superbb> ho un acer 3634wlmi
<superbb> ho seguito le guide ma non riesco a editare il file xorg.conf
<mapreri> superbb: io non ti so aiutare(rete lenta?)
<superbb> nono non centra
<superbb> anche videolan non parte
<superbb> vanno a scatti
<xubuntu_> mapreri, cosa tene fai se muovi la swap?
<mapreri> xubuntu_: sono ricco di partizioni, su questo computer arrivo a sda13... capita di doverle muovere, se è una primaria e ne devo aggiungere un'altra non posso, se è una logica posso aggiungere e togliere praticamente senza limiti...
<xubuntu_> allora la tengo come primaria
<mapreri> quante primarie hai?
<xubuntu_> 2, quella in ext4 e quella di swap
<mapreri> xubuntu_: è sempre da evitare avere 4 primarie, capita di dover aggiungerne una e sei fregato... (vedi nuovi portatili..)
<xubuntu_> ma se sono 2 non succede niente vero?
<mapreri> xubuntu_: e i restanti 118 GB a cosa li dedichi??
<mapreri> nono non succede nulla
<hallino1> Hola
<xubuntu_> il resto lo uso come archivio
<xubuntu_> salvo documenti, video e immagini
<mapreri> xubuntu_: well :)
<mapreri> hallino1: :DD
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, se usi una partizione dati/archivio sono troppi tutti quei gb per ubuntu
<xubuntu_> lo metto in ntfs
<Carlin0> 15/20 sono gia tanti
<xubuntu_> allora restringo
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, hai anche win su quel pc ?
<mapreri> cit, mia "fa conto che un'installazione completa di programma non ti supererà mai i 10 GB (dati utenti esclusi)."
<xubuntu_> no lo ho tolto lo uso solo con xbuntu
<xubuntu_> sperando che vada meglio di xp
<Carlin0> e allora la partizione dati non ha senso farla ntfs
<xubuntu_> in cosa allora?
<xubuntu_> ext3?
<Carlin0> sempre ext3 o 4
<xubuntu_> daccordo
<xubuntu_> quella che uso per i dati la uso come partizione estesa?
<Carlin0> si va bene sia estesa che primaria , non ci sono problemi
<Carlin0> logica ...
<Carlin0> non estesa
<Carlin0> le partizioni all'interno della partizione estesa sono logiche :)
<xubuntu_> quindi ne creo una estesa e al suo interno ne creo una logica?
<mapreri> xubuntu_: sì, funziona così.
<Carlin0> dentro una partizione estesa possono starci fino a 62 logiche (se non ricordo male)
<mapreri> Carlin0: mi sembra 64, ma comunque più di 60 (e se non bastano c'è lvm :P)
<xubuntu_> ok fatto adesso quando installo il so il punto di mount?
<Carlin0> e mapreri sai la vecchiaia la mia memoria se ne sta andando :P
<xubuntu_> quale dovrebbe essere
<mapreri> xubuntu_: /
<mapreri> la barra singola
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, gli assegni quella partizione manualmente e dai come punto di mount /
<xubuntu_> ok vediano se adesso va
<xubuntu_> e da stamattina alle 10 che provo ad installare xbuntu su questo pc
<xubuntu_> ma mi da un errore strano e l'installazione non va a buon fine
<xubuntu_> magari partizionando manualmente funziona
<mapreri> xubuntu_: errore strano=?
<xubuntu_> bo mentre installo nelle scritte che appaiono sotto escono tanti warning
<mapreri> xubuntu_: Carlin0: l'installer di xubuntu è sempre ubiquity come per ubuntu, cambia solo il tema di gtk? (mai installato xubuntu, installo sempre dalla netinstall)
<mapreri> xubuntu_: warning != error...
<Carlin0> mapreri, si è sempre lui , io uso xubuntu
<xubuntu_> e cosa cambia dalla netinstall alle altre
<xubuntu_> ho sempre l'interfaccia grafica
<xubuntu_> ?
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, la netinstall o cd minimale scarica tutto dalla rete
<mapreri> xubuntu_: l'installer è diverso e ti scarica tutti i pacchetti dalla rete. volendo puoi stare senza gui...
<nannes> No, non volendo, per forza.
<nannes> Non per niente la ISO occupa circa 30mb
<xubuntu_> senza gui non riesco
<nannes> xubuntu_: Impari! :)
<mapreri> nannes: se non scegli di installare niente non installa niente, se scegli di installare xubuntu-desktop ti installa le stesso cose che installeresti con il cd di cubuntu :)
<Carlin0> nessuno sta senza gui :D
<xubuntu_> eppure quando la installavo in virtuale non dava problemi
<nannes> E' una cavolata, basta usare la tastiera per muoverti, e capire un minimo i concetti del partizionamento
<mapreri> xubuntu_: e impari sì :D
<nannes> mapreri: Parlo dell'installazione :P
<nannes> ehi ehi , parlo solo dell'installazione, io :D
<mapreri> nannes: ah, beh, quella è una cavolata :D e considerando i tempi di caricamento in alcuni computer a volte faccio prima con quella :)
<Carlin0> dipende da che connessione hai ..
<xubuntu_> raga ma voi siete già esperti
<mapreri> Carlin0: ho un computer locale che mi fa da cacher per apt e pacman :)
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, io no ...
<xubuntu_> Carlin0, e riesci lo stesso
<xubuntu_> ?
<Carlin0> cmq xubuntu_ se continua a darti problemi quel cd controlla il md5
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, sto imparando
<xubuntu_> lo avevo controllato ed era giusto
<mapreri> secondo me Carlin0 è troppo modesto :) dice sempre che non sa niente, però poi riesce ad aiutare quasi tutti :)
<Carlin0> mapreri, magari ...
<xubuntu_> adesso sono da chiavetta
<xubuntu_> ora riprovo se non va domani provo da netinstall
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, no io direi forse meglio con la alternate
<mapreri> +1 Carlin0
<Carlin0> è una installazione non grafica che produce come finale la stessa cosa
<mapreri> anche perchè la mini.iso l'hanno nascosta bene... ci si mette minimo 5 minuti per trovare quei 30 MB -.-
<Carlin0> si ma poi per un principiante la minimale mi sembra un po tropp
<xubuntu_> ma il boot loader lo installo su sda o su sda1?
<Carlin0> sda senza numero alias MBR
<xubuntu_> ??
<Carlin0> Master Boot Record
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, tu il grub lascia come è di default che va bene così
<xubuntu_> e quindi? ho /dev/sda ata maxtor...
<Carlin0> sda
<xubuntu_> va bene quello che ho scritto?
<mapreri> xubuntu_: yep
<xubuntu_> adesso dice che non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<mapreri> Carlin0: sda indica tutto il disco, non solo l'mbr. l'mbr sono i primi 446 byte del disco, che insime all tabella delle partizioni fanno 512 :)
<Carlin0> mettigli / xubuntu_
<Carlin0> si mapreri ma quello ti chiede
<mapreri> Carlin0: sure :)
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, dove chiede il punto di mount scegli /
<xubuntu_> si, che pirla fatto
<nannes> lol
<Carlin0> mapreri, è come quando vogliono ripristinare il MBR di win , vanno tutti sulla partizione invece del disco
<Carlin0> ormai certi errori sono dei classici
<xubuntu_> niente nelle righe mi appare critical**:unable to create '/root/.chache/dconf'; dconf will not properly.
<mapreri> Carlin0: purtoppo lo so :( è incredibile quante volte scriviamo sempre le stesse cose, per questo purtroppo non frequento più il forum...
<mapreri> xubuntu_: non ho mai visto quell'errore, ma non dovrebbe scrivere quasi nulla in /root -.-
<mapreri> dovrebbe esserci solo un paio di file tipo .bashrc e un'altro (io lo uso, quindi non so cosa sia di default)
<xubuntu_> adesso sono stanco domani provo con netinstall
<xubuntu_> notte ragazzi
<Carlin0> xubuntu_, no prova la alternate
<Carlin0> ciao buonanotte
<mapreri> xubuntu_: vabbe... notte.. ma nn ho capito se si è bloccata l'installazione...
<xubuntu_> e sparita la finestra
<mapreri> ??
<mapreri> ah, capito...
<mapreri> e te riavviala :)
<xubuntu_> ma se riavvio devo ricominciare
<xubuntu_> e sono punt e a capo
<mapreri> xubuntu_: ok, allora fai domani, tanto le partizioni son fatte :)
<xubuntu_> provo con alternate
<xubuntu_> ciao
<mapreri> xubuntu_: non scoraggiarti così :)
<Carlin0> se riprova non si è scorregiato :P
<mapreri> vado anch'io, buona notte a tutti :D
<Carlin0> notte mapreri  :)
<mapreri> Carlin0: di solito lo dicono tanto per dire, almeno esperienza personale, lui magari no...
<Carlin0> mah ... se ha rasato via win qualcosa ci deve mettere
<mapreri> Carlin0: conosco gente che usa l'hd solo per storage e sistema su chiavetta.. ma non credo proprio sia il suo caso :)
<mapreri> dai, notte Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> notte -_o
<Simulator> ciao a tutti.Ubuntu non mi va con siti che usfruiscono della webcam live,cioè ciaoamigos chatroulette.che fare?
<nannes> lol, chatroulette ^
<Simulator> ciao a tt
<nannes> Ahi ahi ahi. Carmine Simulator.... Che ci stai a fare su chatroulette?!
<Simulator> ahahah
<Simulator> ciao nannes
<Simulator> mi ricordo di te
<Simulator> mi aiutasti qnd feci l'aggiornamento a precise pargolin,nn mi andava più
<nannes> Oh che piacere lol.... Anch'io mi ricordo del tuo nick
<nannes> ah ecco perchè
<Simulator> cazzo mi salvasti il culo davvero
<Simulator> mi desti quel pacchetto che risolse tutto
<Simulator> :)
<nannes> ah ecco
<Simulator> quindi grazie ancora
<nannes> Ok di nulla... ma torniamo alla domanda
<nannes> che diavolo ci fai su chatroulette   ahahahahahaha
<Simulator> cmq sai volevo beccare qlk zozza li
<Simulator> ahahhaha
<Simulator> sono sincero!
<nannes> looooooool sporcaccione
<Simulator> dai forse pure tu ti diverti!
<nannes> ok sei stato sincero, provo a dare una mano
<Simulator> ahahah
<Joshua^Dunamis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Simulator> il prob nannes è che non mi va la webcam per tutti i siti in cui la richiede live adobe
<Simulator> non riesco a premere nemmeno il pulsante consenti
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: webcamstudio
<nannes> Simulator: Ecco appunto, stavo proprio per dirti che è adobe-flashplugin che si occupa di queste cose
<Simulator> e quindi che si fà?anche nelle impostazioni di adobe qnd vado è tt bloccato,nn riesco a digitare il consenti
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: ah si il tuo è il problema di cui sto parlando qui? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=509291
<Simulator> un sec controolo ora josha
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: io ho notato come potrai vedere dal post che il problema del pannello di Adobe Flashplayer è presente in tutti i DE con Compiz attivo e non in quelli che non usano Compiz. Puoi confermare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: che DE stai usando?
<Simulator> utilizzo ubuntu ultima vers,
<Simulator> ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti recenti
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: come DE usi Unity?
<Joshua^Dunamis> DE = Desktop Environment
<Simulator> ah
<Simulator> quello di defaul
<Simulator> gnome quindi
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok quindi unity, prova a uscire dalla sessione, ti loghi con Ubuntu 2D (che sarebbe unity 2d) e dimmi se li hai lo stesso problema. Dovresti non averlo se la mia ipotesi è valida. Per entrare in Unity 2D seleziona l'icona ad ingranaggio in LightDM vicino al tuo nome utente
<Simulator> Joshua e se tolgo compiz?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: no, ti sballa tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: usa Unity2D per non usare Compiz
<Simulator> ok allora joshua rimani in chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> che viene chiamato Ubuntu 2D, mentre Ubuntu è Unity 3D, il DE di default sui pc con scheda grafica che supporta gli effetti
<Simulator> faccio come mi hai detto,entro in 2d
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: okkk
<Simulator> esco ora,tra due min rientro e ti dico;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto
<Simulator> joshua nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> Simulator: sei entrato in unity 2D e ti ha dato lo stesso problema?
<Simulator> tra l'altro sono entrato in chatroulette e stava una figa assurda con cui nn potevo chattare xkè nn mi vedeva e mi bloccava tt,pazzesco alla prima botta,li sn sempre tt maschi!!!!!!!!!!!
<Simulator> esatto ho provato anche gnome senza effetti,ma nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh eh, ma il tuo problema è ancora che non riescia a cliccare sul pulsante consenti?
<Simulator> esatto proprio quel prob!
<Joshua^Dunamis> strano ho fatto le prove sul mio pc e il problema è presente solo in Unity e Gnome-Classic, i DE senza Compiz attivo non hanno questo problema
<Simulator> quelle che tu hai chiamato lightMD è l'icona di ubuntu grigia che la clicci e poi esce l'elenco di tutte le DE?
<Joshua^Dunamis> LightDM è l'intera schermata, cioè il display manager, quella icona è quella in cui scegliere con quale DE entrare
<Simulator> ok ma io è quell'icona che ho cliccato per poi entrare con ubuntu2d come mi hai detto,ho fatto bene?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si certo, hai scelto Ubuntu 2D poi hai messo la password e sei entrato no?
<Simulator> esatto,rimanendo sempre lo stesso utente
<Simulator> ora che faccio?come risolvo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> tagliamo la testa al toro, apri una finestra di nautilus, poi clicca sul Selettore spazi di lavoro e cerca di spostare la finestra dentro un altro spazio di lavoro... se non si sposta sei su Unity 2D, se si sposta sei ancora in Unity normale
<Joshua^Dunamis> In più se quando passi il mouse sulle icone del Launcher ti appaiono i nomi dei programmi in popup grigi è Unity 2D, se sono nero trasparente sei ancora in Unity Normale
<Simulator> per aprire nautilus scrivo lo stesso sul terminale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ti basta cliccare sull'icona Home del Launcher e la finestra di Nautilus non deve essere massimizzata per fare sto esperimento
<Simulator> OK JOSHUA
<Simulator> Funziona,ora sono con ubuntu2d
<Simulator> prima non ero entrato,anche se cliccavo l'icona non avevo premuto invio ma solo doppio click nella scelta e perciò non me lo aveva selezionato!penso...
<Simulator> ti ringrazio infinitamente!
<Simulator> ma quale DE pensi sia meglio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahah perfetto quindi su Unity 2D funziona... ok posso inserire questa discussione sul Forum?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Beh il DE è una scelta personale, Unity va benissimo semmai è Flash Player software proprietario che ha qualche intoppo con Compiz
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ma su Flash non possiamo mettere mani appunto
<Simulator> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Joshua^Dunamis> per la verità ho notato solo quell'intoppo
<Simulator> joshua mi si è chiusa la finestra in automatico,sn riprovato ad andare e nulla nn funz +
<Simulator> di nuovo
<Simulator> la webcam ne con chatroulette nè ciaoamigos
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm ma il pannello si blocca di nuovo?
<Simulator> si si non posso premere nè consenti nè nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm esci e rientra con unity2d, a sto punto oltre compiz c'è anche altro
<Simulator> cioè?
<Simulator> riavvio tutto ed entro di nuovo con ubuntu2?
<Joshua^Dunamis> beh sto cercando di capirlo, puoi anche terminare la sessione e rientrare con Unity2D
<Simulator> si si ho sempre fatto cosi,ok ora lo rifaccio,rimani online e ti dico
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-20
<glpiana> ola
<gnu> ciao a tutti
<Guest82920> nel tentativo di connettere il pc alla tv con cavo hdmi non sento più l'audio (a parte i suoni di sistema) e i video visti nella rete, tipo youtube, sono a velocità doppia
<glpiana> Guest82920, attaccare un cavo non può essere causa di ciò che dici. che altro hai fatto?
<Guest82920> glpiana: non si sentiva l'audio nella tv e ho provato a impostarlo...niente da fare. ho ripristinato il tutto ma ora non funziona nemmeno sul pc
<glpiana> Guest82920, come hai provato ad impostarlo? cosa hai toccato di preciso?
<Guest82920> da mixer ho ripristinato audio integrato stereo analogico sia come canale principale sia nella configurazione dell'audio( programma phonon(
<glpiana> Guest82920, in un terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> Guest82920, poi porta la finestra del terminale a schermo pieno e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Guest82920
<ubot-it> Guest82920: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest82920> glpiana: scusa non so come prendere la schermata
<glpiana> Guest82920, se sulla tastiera hai il tassto stamp o print screen premilo
<glpiana> se no, usa il programma "cattura schermata"
<Guest82920> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/221503
<glpiana> Guest82920, premi f6 e prendi un'altra schermata o elencami le voci che appaiono nella finestrella di alsamixer
<Guest82920> glpiana:  le voci sotto ogni grafico: Master    >  Headphone     Headphone 1      Speaker          PCM       Mic Jack Mode       Beep
<glpiana> Guest82920, quelle le ho viste dall'immagine che hai postato. ti ho chiesto di dirmi cosa appare premendo il tasto f6
<Guest82920> non succede niente
<glpiana> Guest82920, clicca sul terminale in modo da essere sicuro che sia la finestra su cui stai lavorando e poi premi f6
<Guest82920> non succede niente nemmeno con f1 e gli altri
<Guest82920> ho già provato a chiudere e ridare il comando
<glpiana> Guest82920, vabbè. chiudi alsamixer premendo ESC e scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | Guest82920
<ubot-it> Guest82920: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest82920> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101411/
<glpiana> Guest82920, sei su 12.04 ?
<Guest82920> l'ultima versione kubuntu
<glpiana> Guest82920, nel terminale: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      e metti su pastebin
<Guest82920> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101427/
<glpiana> Guest82920, è un fisso o un portatile?
<Guest82920> portatile
<glpiana> Guest82920, che modello?
<Guest82920> dell studio 15, 4 giga ram 64 bit
<dod> ti e' mica venuto un avviso quando hai rimesso su analogico del tipo kde ha trovato i seguenti dispositivi ignora-mantieni?
<Guest82920> dod: all'avvio mi chiede se voglio ripristinare l'audio hdmi...niente di più
<dod> gli hai detto di si?
<dod> controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema che il pc non ti apra l'ultima sessione ma una nuova sessione
<dod> poi riavvia. dai in terminale kbuildsycoca4
<dod> poi apri il mixer normalmente e riselezioni il canale principale se ancora non va'. se dice che ha trovato dei device audio gli dii di mantenerli.
<dod> dici*
<dod> poi li provi finche' non trovi quello che funziona.
<dod> per quanto riguarda alsamixer in terminale controlla di avere tutti i canali al massimo del volume e niente in mute.
<dod> nelle impostazioni audio di sistema sotto phonon controlla che il backend sia gstreamer
<gian_burrasca> ragazzi per piacere aiutatemi credo di aver fatto un pasticcio... vorrei montare delle partizioni automaticamente all'avvio di ubuntu  e per far questo ho installato pysdim ma ccredo di aver inguaiato tutto... mi potreste consigliare sul da farsi??? ho letto che si potrebbe fare facilmente da terminale modificando una stringa tramite fsdisk, come dovrei agire??????
<gian_burrasca> qui la risposta a fsdisk ecc... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101505/
<gian_burrasca> qui il mio fstab... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101508/ credo di averlo modificato con pysdim...
<gian_burrasca> qui il risultato di gparted... http://imagebin.org/221508
<K99Brain> gian_burrasca, sudo mount -a
<K99Brain> gian_burrasca, e metti eventuali errori su pastebin
<micheg> ma guarda che ti puoi modificare l'fstab a mano, l'unica cosa che ti manca è casomai il gid dell'user con cui vuoi accedere alla paritzione, e i permessi su media/WINDIWS potresti aggiungere qualcosa del tipo:
<micheg> nls=utf8,umask=007,gid={gid_tuo_utente}
<micheg> tipo: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs   /media/WINDOWS  ntfs  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=1000  0  0  il mio user ha gid 1000
<micheg> scusa pasticciato col copia incolla, dicevo qualcosa del tipo: /dev/sda1 ntfs   /media/WINDOWS  ntfs  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=1000  0  0  il mio user ha gid 1000
<glpiana> micheg, quante volte dovrebbe scrivere il tipo di filesystem?
<micheg> 1 sola scusa
<micheg> qualcosa del tipo: /dev/sda1 /media/WINDOWS  ntfs  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=1000  0  0  il mio user ha gid 1000
<micheg> dislessia portami via.
<gian_burrasca> ok K99Brain eccomi mi ero assentato un momento scusami http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101518/
<gian_burrasca> micheg, non riesco a seguirti
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, nel temrinale scrivi: mount
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, copia su pastebin quel che esce
<gian_burrasca> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101522/
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, io vedo /media/GIAN_BURRASCA e /dev/sda1 on /media/WINDOWS già montate
<gian_burrasca> si, è così glpiana
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, scrivi: cat /etc/fstab    e controlla se sda1 e sda4 sono presenti
<gian_burrasca> mi pare di si glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101528/
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, c'è solo sda4. manca sda1, quella che tu chiami /media/WINDOWS
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, edita fstab (gksu gedit /etc/fstab ) e copia la riga relativa ad sda4 e modificala con sda1 e /media/WINDOWS
<glpiana> gian_burrasca, poi riavvuia e dovrebbe montartele entrambe
<glpiana> a dopo
<gian_burrasca> è lì l'errore... poichè sda4 è la partizione che io ho chiamato gian_burrasca mentre sda1 è quello in cui ho installato windows, e che ho chiamato windows appunto
<gian_burrasca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101534/ glpiana così può andare?
<gian_burrasca> glpiana, funziona
<gian_burrasca> windows si è caricato automaticamente...
<Aizram> glpiana, è in pausa caffè
<glpiana> Aizram, eh, almeno -.-
<Aizram> almeno offrire .. .anche se ora è tempo di aperitivo
<adam_> scusate, ma le impronte che trovo a questo indirizzo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum vanno bene anche per le derivate di ubuntu?
<Pippolo> adam_:  penso proprio di no
<adam_> e dove vado a pescare l'md5 delle altre?
<Pippolo> adam_: dove hai preso la distro
<Pippolo> e comunque qui non c'è supporto per le derivate
<adam_> scusa
<glpiana> Pippolo, beh, dipende da che derivate intendi
<mapreri> Pippolo: adam_: dipende che derivate. le derivate ufficili e supportate sì...
<mapreri> glpiana: mi hai anticipato ^^
<glpiana> eh eh, son rapido
<mapreri> adam_: guarda qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes (il link era presente in quella pagina che hai linkato :/)
<mapreri> glpiana: :D
<adam_> io avevo appena trovato questo http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/12.04/release/
<adam_> grazie cmq
<Pippolo> bhe si intendevo derivate non ufficiali
<mapreri> glpiana: secondo te posso chieder su quantal, considerando che in #ubuntu-it+1 non c'è praticamente nessuno??
<mapreri> chiedere*
<glpiana> mapreri, chiedi di là comunque
<superbb> ciao a tutti, sono da due giorni con il problema dei video a scatti, anche pacman che ho scaricato mi va a scatti, che devo fare???? aiutatemi perfavore
<superbb> forse ubuntu 12.04 non va bene su acer 3634wlmi ?
<glpiana> superbb, di che video parliamo? (ho un deja vu)
<superbb> il video integrato sul portatile acer 3634 wlmi
<glpiana> <superbb> ciao a tutti, sono da due giorni con il problema dei video a scatti <------ di che video parliamo?
<superbb> i video di youtube, anche il pacman che ho installato va a scatti
<glpiana> !flash | superbb
<superbb> !flash | superbb
<glpiana> !flash | superbb
<ubot-it> superbb: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<ubot-it> superbb, please see my private message
<superbb> ma anche su vlc i video non vanno bene e quando ingrandisco si oscura tutto
<superbb> forse  il mio acer non regge ubuntu 12.04 ?
<glpiana> superbb, ieri ti ho detto di fare una cosa sulle preferenze di vlc. l'hai fatto ottenendo quali risultati?
<superbb> no
<superbb> mi ridici cosa fare?
<glpiana> -.-
<superbb> scusami
<glpiana> superbb, apri vlc anzitutto
<superbb> ok
<glpiana> superbb, vai su strumenti --> preferenze
<superbb> non c'è la voce strumenti
<superbb> trovato
<superbb> poi
<glpiana> \o/
<glpiana> clicca a sinistra su Video
<superbb> ok
<glpiana> ora di fianco alla voce Uscita c'è un menu a tendina. prova una per volta le voci elencate fino a che non trovi quella che non fa scattare i video
<superbb> ok provo grazie
<bollito> ciao a tutti ho un problema...
<glpiana> esponilo
<bollito> ho un pc fisso acer con intel pentium dual core e vista come predefinito
<bollito> ho messo sullo stesso hard disk ubuntu 12.04
<bollito> e mi si avviava perfettamente con grub
<bollito> poi mi e' successo che lo schermo non si accendeva piu e dava no signal
<glpiana> così, di punto in bianco senza aver fatto nulla
<bollito> ho cambiato schermo sperando non fosse la scheda video e ha funzionato
<bollito> solo che ubuntu non mi ssi avvia piu e si blocca nel boot ma windows si
<bollito> no ma erano i collegamenti per il primo problem
<bollito> ma ora ubuntu non si avvia piu neanche nella recovery mod
<glpiana> bollito, hai il disco o la usb con cui hai installato ubuntu?
<bollito> nessuno riesce a risolvere il mioproblema?
<glpiana> -.-
<bollito> si ho la usb da cui ho avviato in live mode e vi scrivo
<glpiana> quindi da live funziona
<bollito> si perfettamente
<glpiana> quando hai ottenuto schermo nero hai spento il pc forzatamente?
<bollito> la prima volta si ma ora mi basta fare ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> bollito, se proi ad avviare da recovery vedi alemno qualche scritta aschermo?
<glpiana> *a schermo
<bollito> si
<glpiana> bollito, ma si blocca?
<bollito> il menu classico
<bollito> no ma non si riesce a lanciare niente
<glpiana> bollito, spiegati meglio
<bollito> per esempio se lancio la modalita grafica di emergenza mi dice server failed error o qualcosa di simile
<bollito> se avvio in modalita normale uibuntu dalla recovery mod mi si blocca appena prova ad avviarsi
<glpiana> bollito, da quel menu puoi fargli controllare i pacchetti con dpkg
<bollito> e dopo?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> bollito, e dopo provi ad avviarlo normalmente
<bollito> ok thanks glpiana
<bollito> a ps come posso diminuire il peso di ubuntu?
<glpiana> bollito, definisci "peso"
<bollito> megabyte
<glpiana> la dimensione intendi?
<bollito> si
<bollito> vabbhe provo grazie lo stesso
<bollito> ciao sono quello di prima
<bollito> dopo aver riparato i pacchetti con dpkg in recoverymod
<bollito> continua a non avviarmi ubuntui
<bollito> e mi rimane solo il "_" lampeggiante
<bollito> c'e' nmnessuno^
<bollito> come disinstallo ubuntu>?
<superbb> ciao
<superbb> ho risolto il prob dei video su videolan installando gnome ora rimane solo il problema dei video di youtube, quando ingrandisco vanno a scatti
<glpiana> superbb, secondo me c'è poco da fare per flash. invece di visualizzare in full screen sul browser puoi cliccare col destro sul riquadro del filmato e copiare l'url, per poi aprirlo con vlc
<superbb> ciao glpiana ma è cosa è dovuto?
<glpiana> superbb, al fatto che flash a tutto schermo richiede risorse che il tuo hardware non possiede
<superbb> ah capito
<superbb> e perchè su winxp andava bene?
<glpiana> superbb, perchè io sto parlando della versione di flash per linux
<superbb> ah quindi devo aspettare che ri rinnovi?
<superbb> si
<glpiana> comuqnue prova a fare come ti ho detto. io ora sto visualizzando filmati di youtube con totem (che sarebbe il visualizzatore dei filmati di gnome)
<glpiana> superbb, no, non si rinnoverà, anzi pare stia per morire del tutto flash
<superbb> ah
<superbb> ok allora per ogni film di youtube lo copio e incollo su vlc
<superbb> grazie
<superbb> senti altra curiosità, ma per vedere se ho file corrotti o installazioni non andate a buon fine come si vede?
<glpiana> superbb, dai nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> superbb, se non da errori sei a posto
<glpiana> superbb, oppure installi synaptic e lo avvii e lui ti dice se c'è qualcosa che non va. se tace, tutto è ok
<superbb> ciao come faccio partire synaptic?
<nannes> superbb: Dal terminale ---> sudo synaptic &
<nannes> Dall'interfaccia grafica, basta cercare "gestore pacchetti"
<superbb> ok
<superbb> grazie ragazzi ma quando scarico un formato .tgz lo devo estrarre e poi  la cartella estratta dove la devo inserire?
 * nicotano saluta
<nannes> superbb: I files .tgz sono speciali
<nannes> Perchè non sono files d'installazione binari, come gli .exe su windows,
<superbb> sembrano rar
<nannes> ma sono degli archivi che contengono il **CODICE SORGENTE** del programma in questione
<nannes> si, sono archivi come i rar
<superbb> senti ho fatto un casino
<superbb> per seguire delle istruzioni, ho copiato solo una riga sul terminale invece di tutte e 3, cosa è successo?
<superbb> posso farti vedere cosa ho copiato in pv così mi dici che ho fatto?
<nannes> Si, perchè non posso sapere che comandi hai dato. Incollale pure qui, non in PV
<nannes> Comunque è consigliato non fare copia/incolla dei comandi senza capire 'na mazza di cosa stai facendo
<superbb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/sopcast sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
<superbb> ho copiato solo il 1
<superbb> poi ho eseguito solo il 2 ed è uscita una percentuale di tutto
<nannes> superbb: Non succede nulla, PERO'
<nannes> MALE
<nannes> perchè per installare sopcast non sono necessari repo esterni,
<nannes> bastava fare direttamente sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
<nannes> senza il primo comando
<superbb> sono 3 i comandi
<nannes> superbb: Fai quest'altro comando adesso
<nannes> superbb: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> !paste | superbb, non incollare qui il risultato, ma nel pastebin. Segui le istruzioni ---->
<ubot-it> superbb, non incollare qui il risultato, ma nel pastebin. Segui le istruzioni ---->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superbb> ma devo fare copia di quello che è uscito nel terminale e poi inserirlo in questo link ?
<superbb> ci sei?
<superbb> ho copiato tutto quello che stava nel terminale dal comando che mi hai detto di fare in poi
<superbb> ci sei?
<superbb> mi spieghi cosa è successo scrivendo sul terminale ogni singolo comando?
<nannes> si scusa. Incollami l'URL della pagina
<superbb> ok
<superbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101915/
<nannes> superbb: ok, ora puoi fare ----> sudo apt-get remove sopcast-player;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
<nannes> (Tutto in una volta)
<superbb> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto sopcast-player
<superbb> è uscito come ultimo
<superbb> prima della schermata iniziale
<nannes> oops confuso, su Precise non c'è di default. Un attimo please
<superbb> ok
<nannes> ok usa quei repo. son sicuri
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<adam__> Ciao ho appena installato la versione alternate di xbuntu, l 'installazione è andata a buon fine ma al riavvio  non appare l 'interfaccia grafica,
<adam__> Che comando do per installarla?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho un pc che probabilmente ha la scheda video (integrata) rotta e mi stavo chiedendo se è possibile usarlo come server con ubuntu e nel caso come faccio ad installarlo
<jester-> adam__: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> thebestneo: se è andata la scheda non vedi la shell conubque
<jester-> thebestneo: a meno che di entri in ssh da altro pc
<adam__> Ma se non ho la connessione internet?
<thebestneo> jester-: eh è quello che volevo fare, installare con un pc via rete
<jester-> adam__: è stano che non abbia installato la gtagica
<jester-> thebestneo: se devi installare la vedo dura
<jester-> thebestneo: è un portatole?
<jester-> portatile
<thebestneo> jester-: no è un pc fisso
<jester-> adam__: o ha fatto installazione incompleta
<jester-> thebestneo: attaccagli una scheda vga
<leosacc> senza scheda video non si può vedere niente...
<jester-> adam__: comunque da il comando co cd altenate inserito
<adam__> No quando avvio mi appare una specie di terminale
<thebestneo> jester-: eh se ce l'avessi non avrei di problemi :-)
<leosacc> adam__, prova "startx"
<thebestneo> leosacc: volevo sapere se c'era modo di installare da un altro pc in remoto..
<jester-> adam__: ti chiede autentocazione o è nero e basta
<HoldenC> thebestneo, c'e' ma non e' esattamente una cosa semplicissima
<thebestneo> HoldenC: sarebbe?
<leosacc> thebestneo, per il remoto ci vuole sotto un sistema operativo da entrambe le parti...
<jester-> thebestneo: se non c'è installato un sistema predisposto per la rete come ci entri
<thebestneo> leosacc: si lo so, stavo cercando un qualche modo di farlo cmq...
<HoldenC> thebestneo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<jester-> thebestneo: prova col mago otemla
<thebestneo> jester-: se provo con lui mi salta tutta la scheda madre
<leosacc> thebestneo,  che io sappia niente remoto...
<thebestneo> leosacc: eh noto, peccato, continuerò a cercare una scheda pci usata
<thebestneo> grazie a tutti comunque!
<jester-> thebestneo: è cosi vecchio da andare in pci e non in vga
<jester-> lo slot giallo
<adam__> Jester: Dice di installare xinit ma quando provo dice che non trova il pacchetto
<jester-> adam__: apri software center, menu modifica, sorgenti sofware e abilita il cd
<jester-> software
<jester-> eccazz non hai la grafia
<adam__> Esatto
<adam__> Lo ho installato da chiavetta se ti aiuta
<jester-> adam__: allora sudo nano /etc/apt/soueceslist   e togli il candelletto #  dall righe cd
<jester-> adam__: salvi e dai sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> adam__: ma prima ti autentichi  e dai startx
<jester-> giusto per test
<adam__> O lanciato il comando e mi e apparsa un altra schermata
<jester-> startx?
<jester-> adam__: hai dato user e pass?
<adam__> Va a capo ma non succede nulla
<jester-> adam__: hai dato user e pass?
<adam__> Non me li chiede
<jester-> adam__: non c'è login:  ?
<adam__> No
<jester-> allora non è la shell
<jester-> adam__: ha solo linux installato?
<adam__> Si
<jester-> adam__: contro-alt-F3
<jester-> control*
<adam__> Ok
<jester-> se non apre la shell è installazione venuta farlocca, rifalle
<adam__> O messo la passa
<adam__> Passw
<jester-> user e poi la pass?
<adam__> Si
<jester-> hai il promt $  ^
<adam__> Si
<jester-> allora fai
<jester-> adam__: prova startx
<jester-> se non parte da errore
<adam__> Dice che non ce e devo fare install xinit
<jester-> adam__: allora modifica sources .list
<jester-> update e install xinit
<adam__> Che faccio?
<jester-> ma, secondo me, è installazione a rifare e prima controllare md5sum della iso
<jester-> adam__: religgisopra
<adam__> Già controllato md5
<jester-> <jester-> adam__: allora sudo nano /etc/apt/soueceslist   e togli il candelletto #  dall righe cd
<jester-> <jester-> adam__: salvi e dai sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> <jester->  sudo apt-get install xinit
<jester->  adam__: allora sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<adam__> Non succede niente, reinstallo da capo
<arkan> sera
<maxwhite> aiuto per favore dovrevei chiedere un paio di cose
<superb> ciao
<superb> ragazzi mi aiutate a risolvere il problema della scheda grafica ?
<superb> perfavore sto da 2 giorni con questo problema
<adam__> Jester: lo ho reinstallato con internet
<adam__> O installato xinit, poi però quando lancio startx mi da un errore fatale
<superb> mi aiuta qualcuno gentilmente?
<dod> superb?
<Angelo20390> salve a tutti,ho un problema per quanto riguarda l'installazione della distro xubuntu su un Eee pc Asus,non avendo il lettore cd per  installare il SO ,l'alternativa è con la penna usb ma non so come fare...mi potete dare una mano?? grazie
<dod> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<dod> superb  ?
<tull> ciao, ho ubuntu 10.04 e adobe flash player installato ma purtroppo non riesco ad accedere al sito www.oliosasso.it. Voi ci riuscite?
<dod> no. tull con certi siti non c'e' niente da fare.
<superb> ciao dod
<superb> eccomi
<superb> ci sei?
<tull> in che senso il problema è firefox o il flash?
<dod> nel senso che ci sono dei siti che il flash, anche se metti quello del sito di adobe, finisce che non funziona.
<tull> dod, che tristezza
<superb> allora prima avevo solo ubuntu  e i video sia su vlc che youtube andavano a scatti
<dod> tull ma comunque tu richiedi in canale non mi vorrei sbagliare.
<superb> da quando ho installato gnome mi va a scatti solo youtube
<superb> come devo fare?
<dod> mmh
<dod> che pc hai. usa una ati come scheda grafica?
<superb> ho acer3634wlmi
<superb> scheda integrata
<superb> dovrebbe essere una sis m661mx
<superb> uso mozilla come browser
<dod> eh appunto leggevo. per la sis non ti so che dire.
<dod> mi spiace ma richiedi in altro momento magari qualcuno sa.
<dem> UBUNTU non parte dopo aggiornamenti.  rimane la scritta  " ubuntu "  con i pallini del processo tutti accesi , e rimane così immobile.  parte se dal GRUB scelgo un'altra versione.  cosa posso fare?
<dem> krozus?
<dem> UBUNTU non parte dopo aggiornamenti.  rimane la scritta  " ubuntu "  con i pallini del processo tutti accesi , e rimane così immobile.  parte se dal GRUB scelgo un'altra versione.  cosa posso fare?
<superb> qualcuno mi aiuta con il flash player?
<dem> super.
<dem> aggiorna
<superb> ciao
<superb> il flash
<superb> ?
<superb> ma dice che è aggiornato
<dem> sudo  apt-get  update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<superb> è mio quel comando^ dem
<superb> ?
<superb> devo farlo io sul terminale?
<dem> super   si
<dem> si
<superb> ora provo
<dem> ok
<dem> io ho questo problema........UBUNTU non parte dopo aggiornamenti.  rimane la scritta  " ubuntu "  con i pallini del processo tutti accesi , e rimane così immobile.  parte se dal GRUB scelgo un'altra versione.  cosa posso fare?
<superb> ho fatto
<superb> ora che devo fare?
<dem> vedi se va il player
<superb> nada
<superb> devo rimettere xp?
<dem> ma non vedi i video you tube?
<superb> li vedo ma vanno a scatti
<superb> invece su vlc i video partono bene
<superb> ma quel comando che mi hai fatto usare a che serviva?
<dem> aggiornamenti
<superb> per cosa?
<superb> solo scheda o tutto?
<dem> quelli di  .....aggiorna software
<dem> ohh ma stasera deserto
<dem> tutti in ferie
<dem> adam?
<Piton> Salve, vi è qualcuno in linea che abbia tempo per aiutarmi nella risoluzione di un problema di driver della scheda ireless di un portatile?
<nannes> Piton: E vediamo, vah. Sempre che tu non sia simpatico quanto il "Piton" di Harry Potter
<nannes> Piton: Controlla di che modello si tratta:   lspci | grep -i net   (da terminale)
<Piton> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<nannes> Piton: no, quello è della connessione LAN via cavo. Non c'è altro?
<Piton> nannes: se vuoi guarda questo link al forum dove ho provato a spiegare un po' la mia situazione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=530308
<Piton> nannes: No appunto, non riesco a "vedere" la scheda wireless
<nannes> compaq 6735,  ho già avuto a che fare con lui
<nannes> ce l'aveva mio padre
<Piton> Non è laa prima volta che installo linux su questo portatile. Già avuto ubuntu e fedora, e non ho mai avuto problemi di scheda wireless
<nannes> Piton: Ha una broadcom... Però è troppo strano che non venga rilevata. Può esser segno di un grave problema hardware, nulla a che fare col sw
<nannes> Fai così
<Piton> *Fai così*, fai riferimento al forum?
<nannes> No scusa mi son dovuto allontanare
<nannes> fai così
<Piton> si, ci sono
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && $(echo "lspci";echo "lsusb";echo "lshw";) | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> Tutto in una riga (se vedi uno smile fregatene..)
<Piton> il comando l'ho dato
<Carlin0> nannes, mi sembra che paste.ubuntu.com sia stato messo di default sulla 12.04
<nannes> ops errorino ahah
<nannes> parentesi graffe :P
<nannes> Piton:  { lspci;lsusb;lshw; } | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> Carlin0: ok, non sapevo, per sicurezza lo metto sempre
<Carlin0> nannes, su xubuntu pastebinit è addirittura installato di default
<Piton> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "}"
<Piton> *l'output dell'ultimo comando che mi hai dato
<nannes> Piton: no, stavolta l'ho testato
<nannes> incolla bene :P
<Piton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102521/
<nannes> Piton: brutte notizie, non è proprio visto dal sistema. Potrebb'essere guasto il chip dei wifi, o se sei fortunato, la schedina si è solo spostata a causa di qualche colpo.
<nannes> Quindi, l'unica soluzione è smontare e controllare.
<Piton> ok,  quindi o la scheda è guasta o e male attaccata dunque. giusto?
<nannes> Una schedina wireless si può anche sostituire, su ebay i cinesi/koreani ne vendono a bizzeffe. Altrimenti c'è anche la soluzione esterna, la USB wifi key :P
<nannes> Piton: esatto
<Piton> nannes: il fatto è che mi pare molto strano che la scheda si sia guastata dopo un problema "software". ossia lo spegnimento forzato in fase di istallazione del driver.
<Piton> ma tutto può essere..
<nannes> Piton: Verifica subito: prova con Windows
<nannes> oppure con un'altra live di Linux
<nannes> ma tanto non va, secondo me
<Piton> esatto
<Piton> ora provo windows
<Piton> e incrocio le dita
<nannes> la vedo brutta
<nannes> lol
<Piton> vabbè. domani è sabato..e la mattina si può dormire :)
<Piton> stanotte avrò da fare :)
<Piton> Grazie comunque
<Piton> sei stato molto gentile
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-15
<gio> ciao a tutti
<Guest65703> qualcuno per favore puo' dirmi come fare riconoscere ubuntu 13.04 a quella dell' hard disck della ps3?
<dario_____> boh
<dario_____> chiedi nel canale di supporto
<Guest65703> quale sarebbe il canale di supporto, non e' che purtroppo ne sappia molto di queste cose. Al massimo prima di venire qui ho cercato nel web, ma non ho trovato niente
<dario_____> scrivi
<dario_____> join #ubuntu-it
<dario_____> prima di join metti /
<Guest65703> ok
<Guest65703> ok
<dario_____> devi scriverlo nella scheda di freenode
<dario_____> oddio
<dario_____> scusa
<dario_____> errore
<dario_____> mio ti chiedo scusa... errore mio. sono stanco credevo che è tardi e credo di essere nlla chat.. invece no.. sei nel canal giusto ho sbagoliato io.. scusami.. allora rifai la domanda qualcuno ti risponderà
<Guest65703> ok...
<cri> giorno
<sin_> hola!la mia memoria mi segnala 0 byte liberi .in realta nn è così.mi fa cancellare ma nn mi fa memorizzare.posso fare qualcosa?
<akis24> giorno
<sin_> hola!la mia memoria mi segnala 0 byte liberi .in realta nn è così.mi fa cancellare ma nn mi fa memorizzare.posso fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho fatto varie prove, ma non riesco a capire come ripristinare l'interfaccia wlan
<cristian_c> anche seguendo più volte il wiki
<cristian_c> mi serve un metodo corretto e funzioniante
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<akis24> cristian_c:  intendi  l'icona network manager ?
<cristian_c> akis24: non c'entra, non si accende neanche il led
<cristian_c> è proprio un problema di interfaccia
<akis24> cristian_c: uhm cerco di capire
<cristian_c> akis24: quali info ti servono?
<akis24> cristian_c:  leggo e poi ti chiedo casomai
<cristian_c> ok
<sin_> hola!c'è qualche strumento in ubuntu che mi faccia entrare nella memoria a 0byte liberi ma in realtà nn è così?
<cristian_c> sin_: ?
<sin_> ho una memoria che miindica 0 byte liberi.in realtà non è così.volevo sapere se si può fare qualcosa con ubuntu per farla leggere correttamente
<mibofra> su win la legge sin_ ?
<sin_> non ho win
<mibofra> sin_, su altro so comunque?
<mibofra> potrebbe essere la pennetta
<sin_> mi fa entrare ,cancellare ma non immettere dati.è da 1.5T e liberi dovrebbero essere300g
<sin_> se utilizzo un winzzoz che succede?
<mibofra> sin_, è tanto per vedere se è intera
<mibofra> sin_, se win se la prende allora non è il device, se no è andato al creatore..
<mibofra> .
<sin_> ci provo.gr
<akis24> cristian_c:  per caso hai usato ppoeconf ?
<cristian_c> akis24: sì
<cristian_c> akis24: ma a7x mi ha detto che non c'entra nulla
<akis24> cristian_c:  centra eccome a quel che leggo poi... comunque
<a7x> akis24 no, il PC di cristian_c era già impostato con ppp
<akis24> io posto il link  date un occhiata voi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=543289
<a7x> e comunque sudo poff -a; chiude tutte le connessioni ppp se non funziona neanche dopo averle chiuse, non riguarda pppoeconf
<a7x> e ammesso che riguardi pppoeconf è un bug, anche piùttosto recente visto che l'ho testato di persona per anni
<cristian_c> 'Adesso all'avvio non mi dice più niente ma le reti wifi non me le vede lo stesso'
<cristian_c> akis24: eh, ma il caso è diverso
<a7x> cristian_c /etc/network/interfaces
<a7x>        /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<cristian_c> a7x, novità
<cristian_c> a7x, c'è rpoba di dsl-provider
<cristian_c> *
<cristian_c> roba
<cristian_c> tre righe
<a7x> ovvio
<cristian_c> le commento tutte?
<a7x> no, voglio leggere
<cristian_c> poi in fondo c'è
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> auto wlan0
<cristian_c> iface wlan0 inet manual
<cristian_c> a7x: ok, pasto
<cristian_c> a7x: http://pastebin.com/zBu6ugRd
<cristian_c> a7x: controllo anche l'altro file
<akis24> cristian_c: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=491031 a riconferma di prima ... leggete bene
<a7x> l'hai scritto tu a mano vero?
<cristian_c> no
<a7x> sul paste
<cristian_c> l'ultima cosa che farei è pacioccare con il file interfaces
<akis24> lo modifica ppoeconf ..
<a7x> akis24, il tizio suggerisce di eliminare la riga "auto dsl-provider"
<a7x> che cristian_c non ha.
<cristian_c> akis24: il mio output è identico a quello postato da shellx
<a7x> cristian_c, dicevo che tu l'hai ricopiato a mano sul paste
<akis24> a7x:  dicono di eliminare tutto dopo  auto lo
<akis24> iface lo inet loopback
<cristian_c> sì, manca l'autpo nel secondo blocco
<cristian_c> non è proprio identico ma quasi
<cristian_c> *auto
<a7x> cristian_c quel file è tutto corretto
<a7x> akis24, sì ma è un bug, perché quel file è corretto
<akis24> o comunque di aggiungere sudo pon dsl-provider  mi sembra di aver letto  da qualche parte
<a7x> cristian_c, digita sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<a7x> e poi rialzala con sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<akis24> a7x:  le mie conoscenze sono quasi = 0
<a7x> no dai akis24, non sai dove stai andando a finire
<a7x> quello è un comando
<akis24> si per avviarlo
<cristian_c> a7x, mi da errore
<a7x> ok, che errore, e con qualche comando, down o up?
<cristian_c> down
<a7x> scrivi solo il secondo comando
<cristian_c> ancora errore
<cristian_c> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<a7x> cristian_c, :)
<ric_> Salve a tutti
<a7x> cristian_c, non è colpa di ppp, i driver stanno facendo casino, oppure ti si è rotta la wireless, o altro
<a7x> magari si è sganciata.
<cristian_c> a7x, la seconda la escludo
<a7x> puoi controllare con dmesg
<a7x> ci devi lavorare un po' su comunque, magari prova se da live funziona
<cristian_c> a7x: ho controllato tantissimo dmesg
<cristian_c> anche con jester
<cristian_c> e successivamente
<cristian_c> a7x: ho provato, ma la live non si carica
<a7x> what?
<cristian_c> eh, sì
<cristian_c> ho fatto tantissime prove, ma non riesco a capire come funziona
<a7x> cosa vuol dire "non si carica"? Non si avvia, non carica la wireless?
<a7x> non riesci a fare il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> a7x, non si avvia proprio la live
<a7x> risolvi un problema alla volta allora
<a7x> cambia penna usb o cambia il modo in cui scrivi l'iso sulla penna
<a7x> fammi sapere poi
<cristian_c> a7x: questa volta si è caricata
<cristian_c> a7x, cosa devo controllare?
<a7x> se funziona
<a7x> la wireless
<cristian_c> a7x: il wireless non funziona di per se sulla live
<cristian_c> solo sulle partizioni installate funziona
<a7x> ma come no
<cristian_c> è così
<cristian_c> c'è anche un wiki apposito
<cristian_c> *pagina
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<a7x> bene
<cristian_c> io seguo sempre quella quando installo ubutnu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<a7x> sono partiti i drivers allora cristian_c
<a7x> lascia stare la live, concentrati sul sistemare quelli
<cristian_c> a7x: comunque, ifdconfig vede l'interfaccia in live
<cristian_c> *ifconfig
<cristian_c> a7x, ho provato, ma non ne vengo a capo
<cristian_c> anche con jockey
<cristian_c> a7x, e seguendo più wolte il wiki
<a7x> mh, il fine settimana è passato, in questi giorni non posso esserti troppo di aiuto
<cristian_c> ok
<a7x> cerca di eliminare i drivers, reinstallarli
<cristian_c> a7x, io provo a commentare le righe incriminate in interfaces
<cristian_c> a7x: ho già provato inultimente
<a7x> prova ma guarda... è veramente un caso limite
<cristian_c> *inutilmente
<supermoira> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto in quanto ho problemi con la wireless del mio netbook asus 1215n con la versione di ubuntu 12.04. Ho guardato sui vari forum ma le soluzioni trovate si riferiscono quasi tutte alla 10.04/10.10 e non so se valgono anche per la mia versione a.
<cristian_c> supermoira: che scheda è?
<supermoira> broadcom, può darsi? scusa sono un po' imbranata
<cristian_c> supermoira: controlla con: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> supermoira: e poi posta su pastebin
<supermoira> ok, il problema è che sto scrivendo da un pc diverso. Comunque  si è una broadcom modello BCM4313
<supermoira> tutti hanno praticamente avuto problemi con la scheda wireless di questo netbook, l'unica cosa è che tutte le guide si riferiscono a versioni precedenti di ubuntu e dicono di aggiornare il kernel.
<ExPBoy> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<ExPBoy> letta questa?
<supermoira> No, lo faccio subito, grazie
<cristian_c> a7x, appena provo il modprobe -r, mi va in crash il sistema
<cristian_c> *akis24
<cristian_c> nel senso che appare la shell con un bel trace
<cristian_c> akis24: c'è un modo corretto per sbloccarlo
<cristian_c> ?
<ric_> Come dicevo ieri, ho un pc con single core AMD 64 Atlhon 3500+ a 2.2 GHz e 2 GB di Ram. Volevo sapere se secondo voi era meglio la versione a 32 bit o a 64 bit di Ubuntu.
<ric_> Oppure qualcuno mi consigliava lubuntu o le altre versioni spin off, ma c'è davvero così tanta differenza in prestazioni?
<remix_tj> ric_: semplicemente hai ambienti più leggeri. Io ti consiglio una versione a 64bit, una qualsiasi.
<underc0mmand> ric_ : visto che hai 2 GB di ram non hai bisogno di una 64 bit
<underc0mmand> la 64 bit è adatta per sistemi con ram maggiore a 4 GB
<cristian_c> remix_tj: eh, ma ha 2 GB di ram
<ric_> Ok, quindi tu comunque mi consigli la 32 bit. E c'è una differenza visiva o di altro tipo, tra una a 32 bit o 64 bit? Oppure funziona in tutto e per tutto ugualmente?
<ExPBoy> underc0mmand, si ma se non hai il processore a 64 non puoi installarla
<remix_tj> cristian_c: e dunque?
<remix_tj> underc0mmand: niente di più sbagliato.
<ExPBoy> ric_, visto che hai il processore a 64 metti una 64
<cristian_c> remix_tj: ho sempre saputo che i 64 bit sono utili con 4 GB di ram o superiori
<underc0mmand> ExPBoy: un processore a 64 bit è anche a 32 bit
<underc0mmand> non cambia nulla
<ric_> Oh, non ci capisco più nulla. XD
<ExPBoy> si certo allora prendi una ferrari e vai a 30 all'ora
<underc0mmand> quei 32 o 64 stanno per i bit di indirizzamento
<underc0mmand> del bus degli indirizzi
<remix_tj> cristian_c: cazzata immane. Il 64bit va bene su processori che supportano il 64bit. E' tutto guadagnato
<ExPBoy> quoto remix_tj
<ric_> Quindi con il mio AMD 64 Athlon 3500+ single core a 2.2 ghz, va bene Ubuntu a 64 bit (anche con 2 GB di Ram)?
<underc0mmand> certo
<ExPBoy> si
<remix_tj> ric_: se la tua macchina è a 64bit allora si, puoi installare la versione 64bit
<cristian_c> remix_tj: ovvio che non si può installare un sistema a 64 bit su un pc con processore a 32 bit
<underc0mmand> ma a quel punto ric_ non ci guadagni nulla
<underc0mmand> da 32 o 64
<remix_tj> che tra l'altro consiglio, visto che non ci sono più limitazioni di alcun tipo
<remix_tj> underc0mmand: insomma, è discutibile.
<underc0mmand> parliamone...
<underc0mmand> cosa cambia?
<ric_> mmm
<Riccardone> ric_: metti la 64 bit,e se hai possibilità, metti anche la RAM, dai retta ...
<ric_> quindi posso installare sia 32 bit che 64?
<ric_> ok
<underc0mmand> si ric_
<Riccardone> con 2 GB vai alla grande, ma se vuoi le performance e la grafica, vai con 4 GB RAM ...
<remix_tj> io ho applicazioni sviluppate che su 64bit ci mettono 5-8 secondi per task, mentre su 32 siamo su 35-50 secondi.
<ric_> Ah, ora ho letto le specifiche tecniche del mio procio, è in effetti a 64 bit
<ric_> Che poi già dalla sigla... :D
<cristian_c> athlon
<Riccardone> remix_tj: grossa cavolata! non dipende dall'architettura, ma dalla velocità della RAM o HD ...
<cristian_c> lol
<ric_> oh, ma a chi devo dare retta? XD
<Riccardone> quello che cambia tra 32 e 63 bit sostanzialmente è la profondità della Pipeline dell'istruzione, niente altro..
<underc0mmand> ric_ fai di testa tua
<cristian_c> ric_: puoi benissimo installare la 64 bit
<underc0mmand> è la cosa migliore ahah
<ric_> lol
<underc0mmand> puoi mettere tutte e 2
<cristian_c> ric_: dato che hai un processore a 64 bit
<underc0mmand> decidi tu quale
<ric_> k
<remix_tj> Riccardone: mi dispiace, ma la tua affermazione è *errata*
<underc0mmand> quello che cambia da 32 a 64 bit, sono i bit di indirizzamento
<underc0mmand> che invece di essere 32 sono 64
<remix_tj> eh se fosse solo quell
<remix_tj> eh se fosse solo quello
<underc0mmand> questo vuol dire che nel 32 bit lo spazio di indirizzamento sono 4 GB
<Riccardone> underc0mmand: 3,67 per l'esatteza :)
<underc0mmand> ok ne prendo atto poi controllo
<remix_tj> Riccardone underc0mmand, non è detto che solo cambiare ram hd o processore facciano crescere di velocità il software. Anzi. Spesso in alcune applicazioni di calcolo scientifico, lo stesso calcolo sulla stessa macchina su ambienti 32bit si svolge in tempi inaccettabili, su 64bit è invece molto veloce.
<supermoira> Come suggerito, ho provato a seguire la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom, ma non ho risolto
<underc0mmand> è possibile remix_tj
<remix_tj> cambiano un sacco di cose, *solo* per i bit di indirizzamento. Se avessero inventato i 64bit solo per avere più ram non capisco tutto lo sforzo, visto che avevano già inventato anche PAE
<supermoira> quando vado ad abilitare i driver STA mi compare questo errore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<underc0mmand> perchè il 64 bit ha "8" bus dati
<Riccardone> remix_tj: certo che anche il codice ci mette la sua, ma non secondo me non è una questione di velocità, ma di rapidità ...
<underc0mmand> mentre il 32 ne ha 4
<underc0mmand> e cmq i software ottimizzati per 64 bit sono davvero pochi...
<remix_tj> bah
<cristian_c> remix_tj: già forse mi confondo con pae
<remix_tj> io non installerò mai più macchine a 32bit su processori 64
<remix_tj> tanto c'è multiarch
<remix_tj> quindi se non c'è un programma a 64bit (skype, ad esempio) gira comunque
<remix_tj> perchè c'è l'ambiente che permette di eseguire applicazioni 32bit anche su processori a 64
<remix_tj> *su sistemi a 64
<underc0mmand> e certo
<underc0mmand> se un processore è a 64 bit
<cristian_c> remix_tj: vale anche per driver di stampanti , ad esempio?
<Riccardone> remix_tj: nemmeno io è ovvio :) 64 bit tutta la vita ... PArtito con Kubuntu 8.04 a oggi con Lubuntu 13.04 sempre a 64 bit, due soli crasch in questo lasso di tempo ...
<cristian_c> tipo le brother non le installa
<underc0mmand> lo è anche a 32
<underc0mmand> ma non viceversa
<remix_tj> cristian_c: in teoria si, dovrebbe andare bene. Poi dipende da quanto male è fatto il driver proprietario
<Riccardone> http://www.ilsoftware.it/articoli.asp?tag=32-bit-vs-64-bit-le-differenze-tra-le-due-architetture_6524 è windoziano, ma spiega bene queste differenze ...
<underc0mmand> e cmq remix_tj le applicazioni per calcoli scientifici non utilizzano prevalentemente la gpu invece che la cpu?
<cristian_c> supermoira: non ci sono messaggi di errori
<cristian_c> supermoira: hai linkato la guida
<remix_tj> underc0mmand: non è vero. Io no ho gpu e quindi faccio tutti i calcoli in cpu
<underc0mmand> male
<remix_tj> e poi non tutti i problemi sono portabili sulla GPU
<underc0mmand> è molto meno efficiente
<supermoira> Scusate, è rimasto l'incolla precedente. Ecco il messaggio:  L' installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.  Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<remix_tj> se non sono parallelizzabili spaccando i dati in gruppi omogenei su cui devi fare la stessa cosa, non va bene la GPU (è una struttura SIMD)
<cristian_c> supermoira: anche a me lo dava oggi questo errore
<cristian_c> supermoira: che cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<supermoira> cristian_c: ho seguito la guida che mi è stata postata, dove diceva di installare   bcmwl-kernel-source e di tornare nel gestore driver e riattivare i driver sta
<supermoira> comunque lo stesso errore me lo ha dato anche prima dell'installazione
<cristian_c> supermoira: oggi ci ho smanettato con i broadcom. Hai fatto altro oltre a quello?
<supermoira> ho anche provato a installare  firmware-b43-installer ma al termine mi ha stampato:
<cristian_c> oltre a installare quel pacchetto
<supermoira> No chroot environment found. Starting normal installation Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4727  Aborting.
<cristian_c> supermoira: allora è quello
<supermoira> questa è stata l'ultima cosa che ho fatto, 2 minuti fa
<cristian_c> supermoira: il problema è che hai mischiato le due cose
<cristian_c> supermoira: cos'hai fatto esattamente per i b43
<cristian_c> ?
<supermoira> semplicemente questo: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> e basta?
<supermoira> trovato qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=457583
<supermoira> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> supermoira: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> supermoira: che poi, se uno doveva seguire quella parte della guida, avrebbe dovuto installare anche b43-fwcutter XD
<cristian_c> ma a te non interessano i b43
<supermoira> Ho seguito il primo post dove diceva di aver risolto
<cristian_c> BCM4313, giusto?
<supermoira> Fatto quello che mi hai detto.
<supermoira> La mia si.
<cristian_c> supermoira: poi, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> supermoira: per ripristinare
<supermoira> ok
<cristian_c> supermoira: dimmi quando hai fatto, che si riprova
<supermoira> si un attimo, sta ancora elaborando
<supermoira> Ti posto le ultime cose:
<supermoira> Rimozione di bcmwl-kernel-source... Removing all DKMS Modules Done. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di bcmwl-kernel-source... update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) Elaborazione dei trigger per initramfs-tools... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic Warning: No support for locale: it_IT.utf8
<cristian_c> supermoira: hai purgato anche questo: firmware-b43-installer ?
<supermoira> si, lo avevo fatto prima
<cristian_c> supermoira: dopo ciò riavvia
<cristian_c> supermoira: e una volta riavviato il sistema, dovrai reinstallare un pacchetto
<akis24> e torna se funziona e anche se non funziona :)
<akis24> almeno sappiamo
<Riccardone> supermoira: vai! riavvia e facci sapere, ho scommesso su cristian_c che avrebbe risolto ...
<supermoira> ovvio che vi faccio sapere :)
<supermoira> che pacchetto dovrò reinstallare?
<Riccardone> supermoira: ogni cosa a suo tempo ...
<supermoira> perfect, a tra poco!
<akis24> supermoira:  segui le istruzioni di cristian_c
<Riccardone> supermoira: allora ?
<supermoira> ancora nulla, ma forse perchè devo reinstallare un pacchetto
<supermoira> continua a scansionare e tra un po mi dirà "rete senza fili  disconnessi"
<cristian_c> supermoira: hai fatto altro dopo il riavvio?
<supermoira> no no ho aperto la chat
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> supermoira: ok, ora digita
<cristian_c> supermoira: sudo apt-get install  bcmwl-kernel-source
<supermoira> cristian_c: tra le varie cose mi ha appena scritto che il pacchetto  b43-fwcutter è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto,  e di rimuoverlo con autoremove. Lo facio?
<Infrid64> ho una kubuntu 12.04 in cui ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 3.5
<supermoira> Faccio*
<cristian_c> supermoira: accidenti, io pensavo lo avessi purgato prima
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> siupermoira, allora fai prima: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> *supermoira
<Infrid64> funziona tutto, a parte l'audio, visivamente sembra tutto ok, i software di ascolto audio non si lamentano e mostrano le barre che si muovono. I volumi del mixer sono ok, le uscite impostate da pavucontrol sono corrette, i moduli caricati mi sembrano quelli. cosa può essere andato storto?
<supermoira> ho messo su pastebin il risultato
<cristian_c> Infrid64: come lo hai installato?
<cristian_c> supermoira: posta il link
<Infrid64> dai repository di ubuntu, tramite synaptic
<supermoira> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876903/
<Paul974> salve a tutti!
<Paul974> ciao cristian c!
<supermoira> Scusate, è la prima volta che uso questa chat e pastebin, non sono molto pratica!
<Infrid64> linux-image-3.5.0-36-generic 3.5.0-36.57~precise1  linux-headers-3.5.0-36-generic 3.5.0-36.57~precise1
<supermoira> ok autoremove fatto, rieseguo quello di prima?
<Paul974> ciao, cristian_c     ti ricordi di me?  sabato poi ho perso la connessione per i temporali...... devo installare firefox!  come procedo?
<Infrid64> comunque se ritorno alla 3.2 tutto torna a funzionare
<cristian_c> supermoira: guardo il link
<cristian_c> supermoira: ci sono degli errori, perché hai pasticciato di nuova
<cristian_c> supermoira: avresti dovuto prima purgare anche l'altro pacchetto di b43
<cristian_c> avevo  fatto bene a farti purgare tutto
<cristian_c> forse perché l'ho provato sulla mia pelle :D
<supermoira> io apparte le cose che ti ho scritto non ho fatto altro
<supermoira> avevo già purgato i b43
<cristian_c> supermoira: tranne quello lì
<cristian_c> che hai tolto ora
<cristian_c> troppo tardi
<Paul974> moira si scrive   A staccato parte!
<cristian_c> Paul974: sei quello con il processore vecchio?
<cristian_c> senza sse2
<Paul974> si athlon xp 2600
<Paul974> si vorrei intallare firefox, ho reistallato tutto poco fa ho il sistema vergine
<cristian_c> supermoira: quindi ti suggerisco di purgare di nuovo
<cristian_c> supermoira: ma tutto
<cristian_c> supermoira: poi riavviare e reinstallare un pacchetto
<cristian_c> io pensavo li avessi rimossi tutti
<cristian_c> Paul974: da software center
<supermoira> per favore mi diresti il comando esatto allora, così evito di farti perder tempo
<akis24> supermoira: abbi pazienza lo torturiamo cristian_c  ... è richiestissimo
<akis24> Paul974:  firefox installalo da usc dal software center insomma
<supermoira> si si certo, non ho furia, son qui che aspetto :)
<Paul974> akis24 puoi indicarmi la procedura esatta?
<akis24> Paul974: se vuoi tenere il sistema pulito installa tutto quello che     serve da li
<akis24> Paul974:  certo ti basta aprirlo e poi scrivere firefox su cerca
<akis24> quando lo trova avrai le opzioni per installarlo :)
<Paul974> allora : apro software e istallazioni   giusto?
<akis24> Paul974:  se usi la sezione " internet " lo trovi subito
<akis24> Paul974:  si esatto
<cristian_c> supermoira: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Paul974> aperto:  si ma poi?
<Paul974> dove mi muovo?
<Paul974> sono 3 ore che uso lubuntu! cerca di capire!
<akis24> Paul974:  tranquillo ecco guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<supermoira> ti posto cosa mi ha scritto, a quanto pare erano disinstallati: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876938/
<cristian_c> akis24: lol, mi hai preceduto
<akis24> :)
<Paul974> akis24 grazie ma ciò che dici tu, su lubuntu 13.04 non c'è!
<cristian_c> supermoira: ha fatto?
<cristian_c> Paul974: c'è anche lì il software center
<cristian_c> Paul974: in Strumenti di sistema
<supermoira> si, ti ho postato un link
<supermoira> dove dice che erano già stati rimossi
<Paul974> grande ragazzi!......
<Paul974> per google heart? faccio lo stesso?  solo che non lo trova...
<supermoira> cristian_c: rieccomi, riavviato dopo aver eseguito quello che mi hai detto
<cristian_c> supermoira: cos'hai fatto di altro oltre a purgare
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Paul974: vedi se appare abilitando i repo partner
<supermoira> nulla, mi hai detto di purgare e di riavviare ed è quello che ho fatto.
<Paul974> ok ma prima andiamo per gradi cristian c,   devo risolvere il problema che non riesco a vedere i video ora
<cristian_c> supermoira: ok
<cristian_c> supermoira: ora: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Paul974: lol, hai parlato tu di google-earth
<cristian_c> XD
<Paul974> si infatti. scusami cristian....
<cristian_c> Paul974: avevi tu il procio vecchio?
<cristian_c> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<Paul974> eseguo da lx terminal giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<ric_> Ah, scusate. Volevo sapere se esisteva (e mi pare di si) una applicazione tipo Time Machine di OS X per Ubuntu. Come si chiama? Funge bene?
<cristian_c> deja-dup
<cristian_c> ric_: controlla nel software center
<Paul974>   ecco     anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$
<cristian_c> Paul974: ti serve il vecchio flash
<cristian_c> Paul974: per caso hai installato altri codec?
<supermoira> cristian_c: ti giuro che non ho fatto altro oltre a quello che mi hai detto. Ecco cosa è uscito: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876970/
<cristian_c> Paul974: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Paul974> ok! no  ho installato 3 ore fa, dopo il primo riavvio mi ha scaricato 130 mb di aggiornamenti però
<cristian_c> Consult /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.100.82.38+bdcom/build/make.log for more information.
<cristian_c> supermoira: posta: /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.100.82.38+bdcom/build/make.log
<cristian_c> supermoira: posta il file su pastebin
<cristian_c> Paul974: posta il risultato su pastebin
<Paul974> cristian ok.  ma a quale comando ti riferisci?  quello delle 12.13?
<Paul974> o quello delle 12.12?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> * il treno delle 12:12... *
<cristian_c> XD
<Paul974> ok
<supermoira> cristian_c: perdona l'ignoranza, mi dice  permesso negato. Devo scrivere prima chmod 777?
<Paul974> ecco cristian http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876984/
<cristian_c> supermoira: no
<cristian_c> supermoira: non prenderlo dal terminale
<supermoira> ok
<cristian_c> supermoira: apri il gestore di file
<cristian_c> Paul974: quindi l'avevi installato il plugin
<cristian_c> Paul974: digita anche: uname -m
<Paul974> ti ho detto, dopo il primo riavvio mi ha scaricato 130 mb di aggiornamenti, ha fatto tutto da solo...
<Paul974> dice questo ora: anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$ uname -m i686
<supermoira> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876991/
<cristian_c> Paul974: ok
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/994255
<cristian_c> Paul974: disinstalla il plugin dal software center
<cristian_c> supermoira: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<supermoira> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5876991/
<ric_> Scusate, una domanda: Alcuni dicono che bisogni aggiornare totalmente Ubuntu ogni 6 mesi, a meno che non si scelga la versione LTS di 5 anni. Ma esattamente qual'è la differenza? E si è davvero obbligati ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<supermoira> cristian_c: no scusa,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877004/
<akis24> ric_:  la lts ha un supporto di 5 anni come hai letto
<ric_> ma di base cosa cambia?
<akis24> ric_:  le altre ora 9 mesi se non sbaglio
<akis24> ric_:  la lts è la versione stabile
<ric_> ah, ok
<Paul974> cristian_c ci sono. pacchetto flashplayer rimosso da software center
<cristian_c> Paul974: molto bene
<ric_> tu akis24, cosa consigli?
<cristian_c> Paul974: adesso devi installare il plugin di flash più vecchio
<Paul974> eh eh!  una passeggiata!   aiuto!
<akis24> ric_:  se vuoi tenerti al passo le versioni che escono se vuoi un sistema stabile ma meno aggiornato la lts
<cristian_c> Note: My laptop is Lenovo G780, and the broadcom wireless card is BCM4313.
<cristian_c> Paul974: ma se ti ho linkato il topic per ben due volte...
<ric_> Ma l'aggiornamento ogni 9 mesi consiste in un aggiornamento totale del software di qualche ora oppure è più incasinato, magari qualcosa da esperti dell'ambiente?
<Paul974> ah ok!  ora provo allora!  poi ti ricontatto per google heart...!  grazie cristian_c sei un grande!
<akis24> ric_:  ogni nove mesi ne esce una nuova di versione
<cristian_c> supermoira: sto guardando
<cristian_c> Paul974: ce l'hai il topic?
<ric_> @akis24 Quindi devo fargli fare un aggiornamento, oppure devo proprio formattare tutto e reinstallare tutto da zero?
<bobotm> i tempi per l' aggiornamento dipendono dalla velocità di connessione internet. io nn ho mai avuto problemi di crash ma è sempre buona cosa fare un backup dei propri dati
<supermoira> si si fai pure, vedo che sei un po' indaffarato...
<akis24> ric_: dovrai reinstallare il sistema in tot oppure eseguire avanzamento di versione ma si consiglia l'installazione totale ..
<ric_> Quindi ci sarebbe solo la scocciatura di un back up obbligatorio dei file personali?
<akis24> ric_:  si
<ric_> Ah, avevo intuito
<Free_Diver> salve nei repository c'è moonlight?
<ric_> Ma per curiosità, funziona così con tutte le distribuzioni? Oppure solo quelli di Ubuntu hanno scelto questa modalità della reinstallazione totale ogni 9 mesi?
<Free_Diver> perché dal sito non riesco a scaricarlo per firefox
<akis24> Free_Diver:  lo trovi sui componenti aggiuntivi di firefox
<akis24> ric_:  in generale è per tutti cosi salvo qualche eccezione particolare
<cristian_c> supermoira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148867
<ric_> Ah, capito
<ric_> E tu cosa scegli, per concludere l'argomento?
<akis24> ric_:  io uso entrambe ;) dipende per cosa la uso ..
<cristian_c> supermoira: mi sono sbagliato, tu hai la 12.04
<ric_> Ah, capito
<akis24> ric_:  ma preferisco la lts
<ric_> k
<supermoira> si
<cristian_c> supermoira: pare questo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/989610
<Paul974> cristian_c ho scaricato il flash vecchio...ma ora non so come si installa
<ric_> Sono ancora indeciso se andare di Ubuntu, scegliere una versione più leggera di Ubuntu (tipo Lubuntu) oppure andare con un altra distribuzione più leggera ancora
<Paul974> l'ho estratto in una cartella ma sono fermo li
<Free_Diver> akis24, grande
<ric_> Il problema è che amo anche la parte grafica di un OS, è devo dire che Ubuntu è un bel vedere.
<ric_> Perciò dovrei scegliere tra: Bellezza estetica, stabilità e leggerezza del sistema operativo. :D
<akis24> ric_:  scegli la via di mezzo xubuntu
<ric_> Cioè, trovare la ditribuzione che mi da il rapporto migliore... :D
<bobotm> quoto per xubuntu
<supermoira> cristian_c: posso seguire le istruzioni del post 3?  pare che abbia risolto...
<cristian_c> supermoira: penso di aver trovato la soluzione
<cristian_c> supermoira: l'ultimo link non aiuta perché lui parla della bcm4312
<cristian_c> mentre tu hai la bcm4313
<cristian_c> supermoira: ti do il link giusto
<cristian_c> supermoira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113226
<cristian_c> supermoira: si tratta di un bug ma c'è il modo di risolvere lo stesso
<ric_> Eh, anche altri mi hanno consigliato Xubuntu. E tu come mai akis24 preferisci comunque Ubuntu? C'è qualche motivo in particolare?
<supermoira> cristian_c: ti ringrazio, lo leggo subito
<akis24> ric_:  io uso xubuntu ...
<cristian_c> supermoira: salva il link e scrivi sul forum
<ric_> ah, avevo capito che usavi Ubuntu XD
<cristian_c> supermoira: perché non è facile da seguire
<Paul974> cristian_c ho scaricato il flash vecchio...ma ora non so come si installa, l'ho estratto in una cartella ma sono fermo li
<cristian_c> akis24: come vedi, è più complicato di quanto pensassi
<akis24> cristian_c:  vedo :)
<cristian_c> supermoira: comunque, quel topic è un punto da cui partire
<cristian_c> supermoira: per applicarlo devi farti seguire da utenti più esperti
<akis24> cristian_c:  buon pranzo
<cristian_c> akis24: grazie
<akis24> supermoira:  torna qui se vuoi che funzioni... e chiedi a cristian_c
<akis24> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Paul974: nel topic linkato l'altro giorno è scritto come fare
<Paul974> vorrei solo sapere come faccio a installare,
<cristian_c> supermoira: secondo me, è una cosa che si segue meglio sul forum
<supermoira> akis24: il povero cristian_c mi ha seguito finora, è un santo...
<cristian_c> perché non è semplicissimo
<cristian_c> supermoira: almeno, abbiamo scoperto la causa
<cristian_c> è un bug del gestore driver
<cristian_c> supermoira: sei iscritto/a al forum?
<supermoira> cristian_c: no, ma mi iscrivo se necessario
<cristian_c> Paul974: linkami il topic che lo vedo
<cristian_c> supermoira: ah, allora èp diverso
<Paul974> ho eseguito il comando: locate libflashplayer.so  ma non succede niente!
<cristian_c> Paul974: è nel pacchetto
<Paul974> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058#p4071617
<cristian_c> supermoira: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Paul974> ma posso installare con un doppio click sopra qualche icona o devo usare il terminal?
<cristian_c> supermoira: è la prima volta che leggo quel topic, quindi sono in difficoltà anch'io
<cristian_c> Paul974: Aprite l'archivio ed estraete il file libflashplayer.so. Se non sapete dov'è installato il plugin sul vostro sistema, date da terminale
<cybercujo> salve a tutti :)
<cristian_c> Paul974: l'hai estratto?
<Paul974> si l'ho estratto in una cartella che ho creato io
<cristian_c> supermoira: hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Paul974: sudo updatedb
<supermoira> cristian_c: non preoccuparti, comunque ho eseguito e mi dice FATAL:  modul wl not found
<Paul974> ok ci ha messo un pochino poi è tornato
<Paul974> ora che faccio?
<Free_Diver> Scusate ritorno per un altro problema
<Free_Diver> non riesco più a montare un DVD di un backup dati
<Free_Diver> funzionante con windzoz ma non con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Paul974: locate libflashplayer.so
<Free_Diver> il mount auto manco a pagarlo e nel gestore dischi mi dice solo di rimuovere in sicurezza
<Free_Diver> Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<cristian_c> supermoira: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Paul974> comando non trovato cristian c
<cristian_c> supermoira: sto seguendo le istruzioni del topic
<cristian_c> Paul974: hai digitato male
<cristian_c> Paul974: copia e incolla
<supermoira> cristian_c: guarda, ho trovato questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877057/
<Paul974> ho già fatto copia ed incolla!
<cristian_c> Free_Diver: digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | Free_Diver
<ubot-it> Free_Diver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Paul974: su pastebin
<cristian_c> supermoira: sembra buono
<cristian_c> supermoira: sempre da qualche link postato prima
<cristian_c> ?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c,
<Free_Diver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877060/
<supermoira> cristian_c: ok, se lo dici te mi fido e ci provo :) no lo ho trovato qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working cercando su google
<cristian_c> Free_Diver: sì, ma dopo aver inserito il dvd dati
<Paul974> ok ti mettu tutti i passaggi che ho fatto... ecco qua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877061/
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, è gia inserito il dvd
<cristian_c> I upgraded Ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04, until which wireless was working just fine. After the upgrade and reboot, wireless is not even being detected (When I click the network manager icon in the top panel, it does not show the wireless networks. Neither the Enable wireless option is there). But my laptop's LED indicator shows wireless is on.
<cristian_c> anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$ Paul974: locate libflashplayer.so
<cristian_c> Paul974: appunto, hai digitato male :P
<cristian_c> Paul974: hai digitato anche il tuo nome
<cristian_c> :P
<Paul974> cristian c  che tonto che sono  ora ho fatto
<cristian_c> supermoira: ho letto la pagina
<cristian_c> supermoira: puoi procedere ;)
<Paul974> ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> supermoira: con ciò che mi hai postato
<cristian_c> Paul974: che ti dice?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877071/
<Free_Diver> ho inserito il cd e dato il comando
<supermoira> cristian_c: ha finito da poco l'update, ora sta installando broadcom-sta-common... ti tengo aggiornato :)
<Paul974> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877072/
<cristian_c> supermoira: la tua soluzione è: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get -y install broadcom-sta-common sudo reboot
<cristian_c> mi sembra buona
<cristian_c> Paul974: /home/anna/Scaricati/flashplayer1/libflashplayer.so
<cristian_c> Paul974: procedi con il topic
<Paul974> esatto
<Paul974> ok
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, che dici è grave? ho paura che la colpa provenga dal dvd e non da ubuntu o lettore.
<cristian_c> Paul974: il file si trova lì
<Free_Diver> però su windows funziona ora che ci penso
<cristian_c> Free_Diver: ma hai inserito adesso il dvd?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, la prima volta che ho eseguito il comando, il dvd era gia presente nel lettore. La seconda volta o riaperto il vano e richiuso e subito dopo ho eseguito il comando
<Paul974> cristian c non ce la faccop
<Paul974> *faccio
<Paul974> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877092/
<cristian_c> Free_Diver: non esce molto
<luca___> ciao  ho un problema con il mio pc con ubuntu 10.04 lts non mi riconosce la chiavetta di internet qualcuno sa darmi consigli?
<pat> sto scaricando il formato iso per avviare il cd in odalità provvisoria...per masterizzare il file,devo copiarlo e incollarlo su un disco dati?
<cristian_c> Paul974: ok
<cristian_c> Paul974: hai copiato il file
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> sudo cp /home/anna/Scaricati/flashplayer1/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, ho creato la cartella cdrom in /media/
<Free_Diver> perché non era presente e anche sr0 in /dev/
<cristian_c> Paul974: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, provando a fare un semplice mount /media/cdrom mi viene fuori
<Free_Diver> mount: /dev/sr0 non è un dispositivo a blocchi
<Paul974> ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877098/
<cristian_c> Free_Diver: mount va fatto in /mnt, ma è strano perché dovrebbe montarlo da solo senza digitare comandi
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, il comando da terminale per montarlo in automatico corretto qual'è?
<Free_Diver> intanto riavvio
<cristian_c> Paul974: prova: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<cristian_c> è leggermente diverso
<Paul974> dice impossibile accedere non è una directory
<supermoira> cristian_c: rieccomi... purtroppo non è andata... adesso vado a pranzo e mi ricollego fra un po'... ti ringrazio comunque per la tua pazienza e disponibilità. Buon pranzo!
<Paul974> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877108/
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, ho riavviato
<Free_Diver> come posso risolvere sul dvd ci sono dei file che devo recuperare
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, è venuto fuori qualcosa che forse ti può far accendere qualche lampadina
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, che ne pensi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877114/
<Paul974> credo che cristian c è andato a magnà!   se lo merita!
<Free_Diver> vero
<Paul974> cristian_c ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877108/
<CappyT> salve a tutti ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione di 13.04... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<CappyT> si tratta di questo errore: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX22y7aC4f8
<akis24> ciao
<Paul974> ciao akis24
<Paul974> puoi darmi una mano ad installare flashplayer che ho già scaricato?
<akis24> ciao Paul974
<akis24> Paul974:  da dove hai scaricato ?
<Paul974> ciao akis
<Paul974> scusa la lentezza: da qui sto seguendo una guida ma non ci capisco niente : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058#p4071617
<Paul974> diceva cristian_c che dovevo mettere una versione vecchia per via della mia cpu che nonsupporta sse2
<mibofra> Paul974, ciao
<Paul974> ciao mibofra
<akis24> Paul974: si qualcosa ho letto
<mibofra> scusa hai installato flash con sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<akis24> ecco ti aiuta mibofra
<Paul974> non ho installato niente
<akis24> mibofra: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058#p4071617
<Paul974> ho ilpc vergine! ho installato lubuntu 13.04 stamattina!
<akis24> è il caso di Paul974 ..
<Riccardone> Paul974: anche io ho Lubuntu 13.04 e vedo benissimo tutti i video youtube :)
<Paul974> si ma li dice di sostituire, mentre io non ho nessu flasplayer installato capito?
<Paul974> si ma io ho un pc vecchi riccardone
<Paul974> *vecchio
<akis24> Paul974:  si conosco la discussione  aspetta che legga mibofra
<Paul974> ok! attendo!
<akis24> comunque se segui la guida è facile in fondo  ..
<akis24> Paul974:  hai estratto i file ?
<Paul974> ma io ho estratto in una cartella creata da me!
<mibofra> uhm sto leggendo, nel mentre ragazzi un consiglio: opera o midori?
<akis24> opera
<Riccardone> Paul974: guarda io ho seguito questa guida http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2013/04/lubuntu-1304-guida-post-installazione.html ... so che non dovrei postarla, ma a me non ha fatto nessun danno. Non installare i ppa però
<Riccardone> mibofra: midori
<Riccardone> mibofra: epiphany
<mibofra> akis24, Riccardone molto utili :P
<akis24> Riccardone:  ha un altro problema lui...
<Paul974> riccardo grazie ma l'avevo già seguita ed il risultato è statto riformattare!
<mibofra> Paul974, allora il tuo problema è che hai un processore vecchio
<mibofra> quindi devi far retrocedere la versione della libreria manualmente
<Paul974> si un athlon xp 2600
<Paul974> si esatto
<mibofra> Paul974, su ti do una mano in 3-4 comandi finiamo
<Paul974> grande!
<Paul974> ho già scaricato la versione flash vecchia
<mibofra> intanto dai sudo apt-get install flash-plugin installer
<mibofra> no spe xD
<Paul974> non so come istallarla!
<mibofra> intanto dai sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> ok è lui :D
<mibofra> procedi :)
<mibofra> Paul974, prima devi installare con l'ultimo comando la nuova
<mibofra> poi retrocediamo manualmente
<Paul974> ok
<Paul974> sta facendo qualcosa....
<mibofra> Paul974, preoccupato quando non fa nulla lol
<mibofra> *preoccupati
<Paul974> ha fatto mi dai il link per farti vedere che è successo? :)
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> Paul974, no lo so già :P
<mibofra> Paul974, continua con wget https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<Paul974> grazie! ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877523/
<mibofra> Paul974, come mi immaginavo non c'era bisogno del paste :)
<Paul974> allora che faccio ora?
<Riccardone> sudo apt-get autoremove :)
<Paul974> devo scaricare dal link che mi hai dato?
<mibofra> continua con il wget
<mibofra> Paul974, ti è arrivato?
<mibofra> Riccardone, ma no :P
<mibofra> Paul974, si da i wget link nel terminale
<Paul974> faccio copia ed incollo nel terminale?
<mibofra> Paul974, si fai compia incolla di questo:
<mibofra> wget https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<Paul974> fatto
<Paul974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877545/
<mibofra> Paul974, questo comando completa l'opera e ti fa la pulizia dei file scaricati non più necessari
<mibofra> tar xvzf flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz && sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer && rm -r flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz libflashplayer.so usr
<mibofra> copialo tutto per come lo vedi
<mibofra> su un unica riga
<mibofra> selezionandolo con mouse e copiaincollandolo non dovresti aver problemi
<Paul974> ok fatto, vuoi il paste?
<mibofra> beh in realtà potevo fare un unico comando per tutta la procedura ma magari poi veniva confusionaria
<mibofra> Paul974, avvia firefox e vai su youtube :)
<Paul974> beh è già avviato firefox!
<Paul974> lo sto usando!
<mibofra> riavvialo
<Paul974> chiudo un attimo qui quindi!
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> ti aspettiamo
<Paul974> eccoci
<Riccardone> Paul974: allora ?
<Riccardone> vittoria o sconfitta ?
<Paul974> mi dice che adobe flash player è vecchio e vulnerabile
<Paul974> poi di dice aggiorna o attiva
<akis24> Paul974: attiva
<Paul974> attivo
<Riccardone> Paul974: attiva
<Riccardone> Paul974: se aggiorni siamo da capo ...
<mibofra> come va?
<mibofra> attiva
<mibofra> Paul974, vai su youtube
<Paul974> fico!
<Paul974> ora va!
<Riccardone> quindi Vittoria!
<mibofra> Paul974, spetta prima di andare xD
<akis24> Paul974: nel caso .. impropabile non funzioni mibofra  verra' fucilato!!
<Riccardone> un bicchiere di Chardonnay per mibofra !
<mibofra> Paul974, per la prossima volta
<mibofra> questo è l'intero comando che ti risolve tutto :
<mibofra> wget https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz &&  tar xvzf flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz && sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer && rm -r flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz libflashplayer.so usr
<Paul974> ed ora? come blocco gli aggiornamenti?
<akis24> peccato avevo il fucile carico sigh ..
<mibofra> copiatelo e conservatelo
<mibofra> Paul974, basta che non glieli consenti :D
<mibofra> nel caso dai quel comando :P
<Riccardone> raga io vado mi scoppiano gli occhi ...
<Paul974> sei un grande mibofra!
<Paul974> grazie mille!
<Paul974> ho copiato in un notepad e salvato
<akis24> a posto Paul974  siamo contenti per te
<Paul974> grazie anche a te akis
<akis24> naaa figurati mibofra  è lartefice :)
<Paul974> ora devo bloccare gli aggiornamenti flash....:)
<akis24> l'artefice *
<mibofra> Paul974, prego figurati :)
<Paul974> che non so come si fa!
<akis24> Paul974: non aggiornare flash togli la spunta se ti viene proposto nel caso hai il super comando di mibofra
<mibofra> Paul974, quelli dipendono dal pacchetto che ai installato flashplugin-installer
<mibofra> quindi se non reinstalli non si muove :P
<Paul974> perfetto!
<mibofra> Paul974, vai tranquillo
<Paul974> ma quando accendo il pc stamattina mi ha scaricato 130 mb di aggiornamenti!
<mibofra> Paul974, ma flash non sarà con loro :)
<Paul974> poi ho tutte le spunte su aggiornamento software
<Paul974> ok! allora
<mibofra> non si muoverà
<Paul974> posso chiederti un ultima cosa?
<mibofra> Paul974, dimmi :)
<akis24> Paul974: cosa ?
<esulu> dal terminale quale il comando da usare per collegarmi usando ubuntu ad una macchina windows collegato in un dominio?
<Paul974> google heart  sul software center non c'è, come lo metto?
<mibofra> Paul974, 1)*earth 2)vai sul sito di google lo scarichi e lo installi
<mibofra> esulu, ssh ? telnet? vnc?
<Paul974> il mio prob è che una volta scaricato non so che devo fare, basta un doppio click? non credo!
<esulu> mibofra: smb
<mibofra> esulu, condivisione di rete? apri il gestore dei file sezione rete
<mibofra> *icona in basso a sinistra del gestore dei file
<esulu> no lo vorrei fare via comando in terminale
<mibofra> esulu, puoi montare il device remoto con il gestore dei file e continuare da terminale, perché complicarti la vita :D ?
<esulu> mibofra: mi servirebbe il comando perche dovrei in tegrare uno script bush
<esulu> :-D
<mibofra> esulu, allora smb server per la condivisone file, per il controllo di una shell c'è ssh o telnet, per una grafica vnc o rdp (nativo di win, supportato)
<dr_> salve ragazzi ho un problema nn mi va l'audio in hdmi ho provato mille guide ma neanche una che va come faccio? ho linux 64bit l'ultima versione
<dr_> salve ragazzi ho un problema nn mi va l'audio in hdmi ho provato mille guide ma neanche una che va come faccio? ho linux 64bit l'ultima versione
<akis24> dr_:  leggi bene   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4376391
<dr_> ho una scheda ati radeon
<dr_> speriamo vadi
<dr__> ho installato le cose ma nn va ancora l'audio in hdmi
<dr__> ho riavvito il pc
<dr__> che devo fa
<dr__> ho impostato anche i driver proprietari della scheda video
<dr__> alura
<dr__> alura
<tuocugggino> ciao, come faccio a sapere se ho i driver del lettore sd-card del portatile installati?
<tuocugggino> non funziona
<tuocugggino> però su windows si
<jester-> tuocugggino: di solito nln
<jester-> non servono,
<tuocugggino> ok immaginavo, però perchè non funziona su ubuntu? :)
<jester-> se non va hai beccato uno dei pochi  linux non digeribile
<tuocugggino> come faccio a leggere il modello?
<jester-> infila la card e cotrolla con sudo fdisk -l  se  la rileva
<Claudiese> Salve,
<tuocugggino> la rileva, http://pastebin.com/1qspLvmN
<Claudiese> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<Claudiese> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<jester-> !quaòcun
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qua\xf2cun'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Claudiese \
<ubot-it> Claudiese \: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Claudiese> scusate vorrei installare point blank italia su ubuntu come posso fare? perche quando lo installo con win e starto mi dice sempre fare check e io lo faccio ma me lo chiede ogni volta come posso fare?
<dr__> ho installato le cose ma nn va ancora l'audio in hdmi [16:50] <dr__> ho riavvito il pc [16:50] <dr__> che devo fa [16:50] <dr__> ho impostato anche i driver proprietari della scheda video
<dr__> ho installato le cose ma nn va ancora l'audio in hdmi [16:50] <dr__> ho riavvito il pc [16:50] <dr__> che devo fa [16:50] <dr__> ho impostato anche i driver proprietari della scheda video
<Claudiese> scusate vorrei installare point blank italia su ubuntu come posso fare? perche quando lo installo con win e starto mi dice sempre fare check e io lo faccio ma me lo chiede ogni volta come posso fare?
<jester-> Claudiese: point blank sarebbe?
<Claudiese> Un game mmorpg
<jester-> dove lo hai preso per linux
<Claudiese> non c'è è solo per windows
<Claudiese> ma sto uasndo wine
<jester-> Claudiese: quindi serve wine sempre che lo supporti
<jester-> !wine | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Claudiese> gia
<Claudiese> provato non funziona
<Claudiese> mi spunta sempre di fare check lo faccio e me lo chiede sempre
<jester-> Claudiese: guarda sul sito wine se è supportato se no giocaci da winz che è comunque meglio
<Claudiese> winz cosa è?
<dr__> ragazzi ho impostato tutto l'impostabile per far andare l audio hdmi nel pennal di audiopulse mi da che l hdmi va ma nn  si sente un cazzo
<tuocugggino> Claudiese, è windows
<underc0mmand> dr ___ : cerchiamo di parlare come si deve per favore
<Claudiese> lo so che è per windows ma ci vorrei giocare su ubuntu
<dr__> scusatemi ma mi sto innervosendo potete aiutare per favore
<dr__> scusate se nn parlo bene sono ghanese
<underc0mmand> dr__  : se c'è qualcuno che sa ti aiuterà
<tuocugggino> Claudiese, devi guardare sul sito di wine se è compatibile, altrimenti non si può
<dr__> perfavore
<jester-> dr__: se il driver e il pacchetto aggiuntivo non risolvono installa pavucontrol e usalo per eventualmente settare
<jester-> dr__: se non va mettti il cuore in pace
<Claudiese> non ho capito
<Claudiese> ne che hai teamviewer
<Claudiese> ??
<Claudiese> e puoi aiutarmi
<Claudiese> ?
<jester-> Claudiese: in soldoni sde il gioco non è wine compatibile non c'è altro da fare che usarlo in winz
<Claudiese> Ok cosa è winz e come si usa?
<dr__> raazzisti
<tuocugggino> Claudiese, se vuoi un consiglio gioca da windows. Su ubuntu se un gioco non è nativo per linux anche se riesci a farlo andare con wine funzionerà sempre male
<jester-> Claudiese> winz cosa è?
<jester-> tuocugggino> Claudiese, è windows
<Claudiese> aaaa
<jester-> pare che non leggi
<Claudiese> basta che dicevi windows
<Claudiese> hahah
<Claudiese> scs
<tuocugggino> ...
<underc0mmand> ahahah
<jester-> Claudiese: pure le guide wiki andrebber lette per intero http://appdb.winehq.org
<underc0mmand> jester- : devi sempre complicare il tutto :D
<Claudiese> mi potete consigliare un gioco mmorpg tipo combat arms per ubuntu
<Claudiese> ?
<Claudiese> multiplayer
<underc0mmand> !chat | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tuocugggino> le brioche le vuoi alla crema o alla marmellata?
<jester-> Claudiese: urbanterror
<jester-> che vba su tutte le piattaforme
<Claudiese> asp
<Claudiese> come vado
<Claudiese> nella chat
<Claudiese> under
<Claudiese> ?
<jester-> è l'ora dei troll, pare
<tuocugggino> Claudiese,  alt-f4
<Claudiese> nel occhio
<Claudiese> mica sono nabbo
<tuocugggino> ah ok scusa.
<Claudiese> ahahah
<Claudiese> under ci sei?
<underc0mmand> Claudiese : ricarica la pagina e scegli il canale Chat Libero dal menù laterale a destra
<underc0mmand> Chat Libera*
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tuocugggino> jester-, tornando alla mia scheda sd è normale che sia presente sull'output di fdisk ma non riesca ad aprirla?
<jester-> tuocugggino: se in fdisk dovresti vederla anche nella finestra di sinistra di nuatilus, basta cliccare per montarla
<tuocugggino> è quello che penso anche io, ma non compare
<jester-> tuocugggino: in fdisk compare come /dev/sd??
<tuocugggino> http://pastebin.com/1qspLvmN
<tuocugggino> sdb
<jester-> tuocugggino: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3, ha tre partizioni 2 e 3 vuote
<jester-> tuocugggino: sudo monut /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> tuocugggino: sudo mountt /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<underc0mmand> mount*
<tuocugggino> si in realtà non so il motivo, forse perchè lo formattata dalla calcolatrice
<jester-> e vai in /mnt a controllarfe
<akis24> sera
<jester-> tuocugggino: dioende da che partizione hai formattato
<jester-> dipende+
<tuocugggino> marco@marco-bubbuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<tuocugggino> mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<jester-> tuocugggino: ti converrebbe rifare la tabella in gparted e poi creare una solo partizione fat
<tuocugggino> jester-, è che non so come la calcolatrice ragioni
<jester-> che centra la calcolatrice
<underc0mmand> ahahah
<tuocugggino> jester-, è la sd della calcolatrice programmabile
<jester-> tuocugggino: apri gparted rifai nuova trabella e poi crea una sola partizione
<tuocugggino> che ha anche la funzione formatta
<jester-> tuocugggino: quindi non è una sd normale
<jester-> e sulla calcolatrice funza'
<jester-> ?
<tuocugggino> si normalissima, come quella di una fotocamera
<tuocugggino> no ovvio è fatta apposta per metterci i programmi da installare
<tuocugggino> no scusa,
<jester-> tuocugggino: diende poi cosa gli serve alla calcolatrice per funzare
<tuocugggino> sulla calcolatrice funziona
<jester-> se una o piu partizioni
<jester-> allora non far4ei manovre azzardate
<jester-> farei*
<tuocugggino> si devo vedere,  in ogni caso la riformatto da gparted
<jester-> tuocugggino:  se fdisk la vede il lettore funza
<tuocugggino> jester-,  ok, è quello che mi interessava sapere
<tuocugggino> grazie
<mikele> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con una config di 2 eth
<jester-> mibofra: cioè?
<mibofra> jester-, tabbasti male :P
<jester-> mikele uscì e il tab a te beccò
<Claudiese> salve
<Claudiese> quando parlo su skype sento le altre persone malissimo a scattare come aggiusto?
<dr__> razzisti
<Claudiese> quando parlo su skype sento le altre persone malissimo a scattare come aggiusto?
<akis24> Claudiese:  forse è un problema di banda in upload da parte degli interlocutori
<jester-> dr__: ??
<Claudiese> ma quando ero su windows li sentivo bene
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Claudiese> l'ultima
<Claudiese> dal terminale ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento
<jester-> come hai installato skype
<underc0mmand> happy troll hour
<jester-> oggià
<jester-> sono apprendisti a giudicare dal lag
<CappyT> salve a tutti... ho un dubbio... siccome ubuntu non vuole saperne di installarsi, che altra distro consigliate?
<jester-> CappyT: non si installa?
<CappyT> no, da un errore sull' init alla riga 7
<jester->  e pecché
<CappyT> durante il live booting
<CappyT> ho fatto pure un video...
<jester-> CappyT: hai controllato md5sum della iso scaricata?
<CappyT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX22y7aC4f8
<jester-> che se ha errori hai voja
<CappyT> si, controllato, controllato anche le partizioni
<CappyT> gliele ho fatte a mano con minitool perché non funzionava, ma neanche così funziona
<CappyT> non è la prima volta che installo ubuntu... l'ho sempre usato, ma su questo pc non vuole saperne
<marvin__> ciao a tutti,,,sentite...m3u?? si puo convertire a qualche modo in mp3, mo non me la vede manco clementine, mentre amarok si..... oppure datemi una dritta dove posso chiedere, grazie
<jester-> CappyT: e l'ultima scheramta con 27 finestre che è
<jester-> CappyT: provato da installa ubuntu ?
<CappyT> si, provato, nulla da fare
<jester-> CappyT: che pc
<akis24> marvin__:  i file .m3u sono delle liste di file musicali delle song presenti nella cartella insomma di solito sono  usati da vlc player
<CappyT> @marvin__ gli m3u sono playlist, non file multimediali
<CappyT> cmq beh, ho googolato quell'errore, non c'è stato nessun modo per risolvere
<jester-> CappyT: che pc
<CappyT> che pc in che senso?
<jester-> CappyT: il pc ha un cdrom?
<CappyT> si, ha un cdrom, ma dalla 12.10 devi installarle da chiavetta
<CappyT> e la chiavetta non ha problemi
<CappyT> mint parte bene
<jester-> CappyT: si è rotto il cdrom?
<CappyT> no, funziona
<marvin__> grazie.
<jester-> allora fai un cd e rova da li
<CappyT> non puoi fare un CD
<jester-> prova*
<jester-> CappyT: dvd
<jester-> su cd non ci sta
<CappyT> ne ho una 12.04 da cd
<CappyT> provato anche quella (funziona ovunque) tranne qui
<jester-> CappyT: cosa hai usato per fare la usb da winz
<CappyT> 2 programmi
<CappyT> la prima volta
<CappyT> unetbootin
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<CappyT> la seconda universal usb installer
<jester-> è il migliore
<CappyT> appunto
<CappyT> ho usato quello
<CappyT> la seconda volta
<jester-> CappyT: sa di usb con errori
<jester-> o hai un pc non linux digeribile
<CappyT> a me sa di HDD con errori...
<CappyT> =/
<CappyT> perché prova su sda, sdb, sdc
<jester-> fai uno scandisk di tutto
<CappyT> già fatto
<CappyT> anche un check dei bad blocks
<jester-> o stacca gli hd uno per volta
<CappyT> ma il pc è nuovo, quindi ha trovato 0 errori
<CappyT> ne ho 1 solo di HDD
<jester->  sda, sdb, sdc  sono 3
<CappyT> lo so
<CappyT> lui li cerca
<CappyT> ma ovviamente
<CappyT> non esistono
<jester-> CappyT: tipo di pc?
<CappyT> fisso
<jester-> e cpu
<CappyT> i3 540
<jester-> prova una 32 bit
<CappyT> ok
<CappyT> provo
<jester-> CappyT: o lubuntu alternate
<CappyT> lubuntu non è per i lightweight/old pc?
<jester-> se va su poi installi ubuntu-desktop o kubuntu
<jester-> si ma è l'unica che passa ancora cd alternate
<CappyT> prima provo saucy, perché ho usatto natty e raring prima
<jester-> o dovresti usare la server e poi aggiungere la grafica
<CappyT> beh, so come fare, il problema è che penso non riuscirà a bootare
<CappyT> cmq provo una x32
<CappyT> 13.10
<jester-> dal video il boot lo faceva
<jester-> poisi incrocchiava
<CappyT> si, ma si inchioda alla scrittura della cache
<jester-> a meno che hai un  banco di ram cucco
<CappyT> testata
<CappyT> 100% working
<CappyT> è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato
<francescof480> ciao a tutti
<jester-> per testare bisognerebbe togliere un banco e poi l'altro
<CappyT> ciao =)
<CappyT> ho fatto un check dal bios, quello lungo
<jester-> conta na sega
<CappyT> provo, vediamo
<CappyT> prima provo una x32
<jester-> stacca tutte le periferiche eccetto scheda grafica
<jester-> se persiste togli un bancodi ram
<jester-> alternativamente che sa di hw ciucco
<jester-> cena
<francescof480_> scusate mi è caduta la linea...mi son fermato a "conta na sega" di jaster
<francescof480_> xD
<underc0mmand> francescof480_ : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<underc0mmand> c'è il log
<underc0mmand> :D
<underc0mmand> ah no è fermo alle 16:02...te lo riporto io
<francescof480_> grazie :)
<francescof480_> stavo cercando xD
<underc0mmand> <jester-> stacca tutte le periferiche eccetto scheda grafica
<underc0mmand> <jester-> se persiste togli un bancodi ram
<underc0mmand> <jester-> alternativamente che sa di hw ciucco
<underc0mmand> <jester-> cena
<francescof480_> in ogni caso non c'è la risposta alla mia domanda :(
<underc0mmand> francescof480_ : la domanda non l'hai fatta lol
<francescof480_> o.O
<underc0mmand> probabilmente ti è caduta la linea prima di postare
<francescof480_> eppure mi appariva come inviata
<francescof480_> comunque
<francescof480_> chiedevo se qualcuno mi potesse spiegare come ottenere i permessi di root per modificare una cartella su lubuntu
<underc0mmand> da terminale?
<underc0mmand> vuoi cambiare i permessi della cartella o cosa?
<francescof480_> se si può fare perchè no...devo inserire dei file dentro la cartella
<francescof480_> ma ho bisogno dei permessi di root
<underc0mmand> sudo mv <i tuoi file> <path_cartella>
<francescof480_> al posto di i tuoi file metto la posizione?
<underc0mmand> ti chiederà la tua password
<francescof480_> o devo passarli ad uno ad uno?
<underc0mmand> puoi fare semplicemente una lista
<CappyT> se vuoi farlo selettivamente, uno ad uno
<underc0mmand> separata da spazi
<CappyT> oppure esatto
<underc0mmand> ma devi lanciare il comando
<CappyT> una lista
<underc0mmand> dalla cartella di lavoro
<francescof480_> na robetta leggermente più semplice non c'è?
<francescof480_> speravo in qualcosa tipo
<underc0mmand> di quella directory
<CappyT> fai così
<francescof480_> click destro sulla cartella
<francescof480_> "apri come root"
<CappyT> terminale
<francescof480_> xD
<CappyT> sudo nautilus
<CappyT> (se usi nautilus)
<CappyT> e da quella finestra prendi i file
<CappyT> li tagli
<CappyT> e li incolli dove ti serve
<CappyT> sempre dalla stessa finestra però
<CappyT> ricordatelo
<francescof480_> allora
<francescof480_> uso questo
<francescof480_> PCManFM 0.9.10
<CappyT> che sarebbe?
<francescof480_> il file manager
<francescof480_> scusa l'ignoranza
<CappyT> non ho idea se si può avviare da terminale
<CappyT> ma prova
<CappyT> sudo nomeeseguibile
<underc0mmand> usi archlinux?
<francescof480_> no son su lubuntu
<francescof480_> no non funge :(
<underc0mmand> ah ok
<underc0mmand> francescof480_ : seguimi un attimo
<francescof480_> ok
<underc0mmand> e ti faccio fare tutto
<underc0mmand> apri il terminale
<francescof480_> grazie :)
<francescof480_> fatto
<underc0mmand> con il comando cd ti sposti nella cartella desiderata dove hai i tuoi file
<underc0mmand> francescof480_ : sai fare?
<underc0mmand> o ti spiego
<francescof480_> fatto
<underc0mmand> ok
<underc0mmand> allora
<underc0mmand> adesso digita sudo mv <lista dei file che vuoi trasferire> <path_assoluto_della_cartella_in_cui_vuoi_trasferirli>
<underc0mmand> i file devono essere separati da uno spazio
<francescof480_> i file in realtà son altre cartelle
<francescof480_> quindi dscrivo il nome della cartella?
<underc0mmand> allora basta aggiungere al comando mv l'opzione -r
<underc0mmand> in questo modo
<underc0mmand> sudo mv -r <tutto il resto come prima>
<underc0mmand> sisi scrivi il nome della cartella
<underc0mmand> puoi usare anche il tasto Tab per autocompletare il nome
<underc0mmand> basta scrivere le prime lettere premi Tab e il nome si autocompleta
<francescof480_> non ho capito bene cosa intendi per path assoluto
<underc0mmand> per path assoluto intendo tutto il percorso a partire dalla radice
<underc0mmand> per esempio: /home/francesco/ecc
<francescof480_> ok
<aiuto> raga aiuto
<underc0mmand> fino a dove si trova la cartella
<aiuto> per sbaglioho premuto il bottone per scollegare la scheda wirelles come la riattivo??????????
<underc0mmand> prova a ripremere tale pulsante
<aiuto> nnt
<aiuto> nonfunge
<aiuto> e mezzora che ci provo
<francescof480_> click destro e poi abilita
<aiuto> dove?
<francescof480_> sull'icona del wifi
<aiuto> gia
<aiuto> c'è la spunta
<aiuto> ma nnt
<underc0mmand> francescof480_ : ci sei riuscito?
<francescof480_> no, però dammi 5 minuti...voglio provare
<underc0mmand> ok
<aiuto> io mando
<aiuto> dai
<aiuto> pls
<aiuto> manco*
<underc0mmand> aiuto : com'è la lucina del pulsante del wifi?
<aiuto> rossa
<aiuto> deve diventare blu
<francescof480_> mm c0mmand ma quando do cd devo dare l'indirizzo dei file che devo spostare o di quello della cartella in cui devono andare a finire?
<underc0mmand> franscescof480_ : il comando cd serve semplicemente per spostarti in un'altra directory
<underc0mmand> se apri il tuo file manager PCManFM
<underc0mmand> in alto ci sarà pure una casella dove compare tutto il percorso
<aiuto> per il mio problema?
<underc0mmand> aiuto : il mio netbook a volte per far partire il wifi devo premere varie volte di seguito il pulsante altrimenti non si attiva
<underc0mmand> prova così
<underc0mmand> altrimenti aspetta qualcuno che sappia risolvere il tuo problema
<francescof480_> si il problema non  è il eprcorso
<francescof480_> sto provando am mi da sempre "bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "<""
<underc0mmand> no ma il <
<underc0mmand> non ci va eh
<francescof480_> -.-"
<francescof480_> l'ignoranza è il male del mondo xD
<underc0mmand> lol non ti preoccupare...nessuno nasce imparato
<underc0mmand> anche questo > non ci va eh
<aiuto_> ?
<francescof480_> mv: opzione non valida -- "r"
<aiuto_> per ilmio problema?
<francescof480_> @aiuto hai provato a riavviare?
<aiuto_> 4volte
<aiuto_> facendo
<aiuto_> anche rebbot
<underc0mmand> allora scusa francescof480_ prova senza -r
<aiuto_> ??
<jester-> aiuto_: cu fu
<aiuto_> a fare?
<francescof480_> cafù xD
<aiuto_> jester di dove sei?
<francescof480_> mah...l'accento sembra nord africano xD
<aiuto_> secondo me siciliano
<jester-> aiuto_: lombaddo
<francescof480_> xD
<francescof480_> ahahhahahah
<aiuto_> xD
<aiuto_> jester
<aiuto_> come posso risovere
<filippo> Salve a tutti, ho un laptop che è molto lento pur non essendo vecchissimo. Non so come controllare quale sia il problema per capire se devo tenermelo così ho si può fare qualcosa. Potete aiutarmi a fare qualche controllo?
<jester-> aiuto_: uorra uorra arrivai e non vidi il problema
<aiuto_> alluora
<aiuto_> sto cazz di scheda internet è u problem
<jester-> filippo: che distro hai installato
<jester-> aiuto_: scheda wifi intendesti?
<aiuto_> l'ho staccata per sbaglio clicando u buttune e ora non si accende
<aiuto_> si
<jester-> aiuto_: apri un terminale
<aiuto_> fatto
<aiuto_> poi
<aiuto_> ?
<jester-> aiuto_: rfkill list
<aiuto_> fatto
<aiuto_> poi
<aiuto_> ?
<jester-> che dice
<aiuto_> nnt
<aiuto_> mi spunta
<jester-> c'è qualche si?
<filippo> jester-, la 12.10 a 32 bit
<aiuto_> di scrivere qualcosa
<aiuto_> si???
<jester-> aiuto_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<aiuto_> ok
<aiuto_> adesso
<aiuto_> ?
<jester-> filippo: ubuntu normale?
<filippo> si
<jester-> aiuto_: adesso guarda se è ricomparsa
<aiuto_> mi spunta
<aiuto_> hp_wmi:....
<jester-> filippo: se pc vecio dovresti provarfe xubuntu o lubuntu
<filippo> jester-, dici che è unity vero?
<Guest96878> vorrei sapere come installare su ubuntu 13 la chiavetta wind x220s
<jester-> filippo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<filippo> fino a prima della venuta di unity 3d non mi andava malaccio
<aiuto_> ????
<jester-> filippo: poi alla finestra di login clicchi illogo accanto a dove scrivi la pass e scegli xfce
<Guest96878> si ma io sono un mouse dipendente, per disintossicarmi.... come posso fare?
<aiuto_> non fare il nerd
<aiuto_> e sceghi il pc
<jester-> Guest96878: piu o meno sono tutte riconosciute, se la connetti cosa succede
<jester-> aiuto_: iwconfig
<aiuto_> fatto
<jester-> c'è una wlan0?
<aiuto_> no
<aiuto_> io
<aiuto_> eth0
<jester-> aiuto_: prima andava?
<aiuto_> certo
<filippo> jester-, fatto in questo modo poi sarò in grado di rimuovere il DE standard per poter usare solo xfce o lde ma senza perdere la cartella home?
<Guest96878> la stampante la riconosce, la mobile temo che non la riconosca, ho provato con il comando lsub, ma non lo riconosce
<jester-> aiuto_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> Guest96878: se non c'è in lsusb sa di penna morta
<aiuto_> comandonon trovato
<jester-> Guest96878: provato a riavviare con la key attaccata?
<jester-> aiuto_: lspci | grep -i network
<aiuto_> asp
<aiuto_> 1 se
<aiuto_> OK
<jester-> incolla qui
<aiuto_> fatto
<aiuto_> poi
<aiuto_> ?
<Guest96878> non è morta perchè la sto utilizzando su windows
<jester-> incolla qui la risposta
<aiuto_> seno in un altro pc
<jester-> aiuto_: trascrivi
<aiuto_> 06:00.0 network controller: broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 10)
<jester-> aiuto_: hai messo il firmware?
<jester-> se non c'è non va e non andava
<aiuto_> che fireware
<aiuto_> ??
<jester-> ecco
<aiuto_> che devo fare?
<jester-> aiuto_: devi essere connesso a internet col cavo o cellofono
<aiuto_> e poi
<aiuto_> ma scs
<aiuto_> priam
<aiuto_> andava
<aiuto_> poi
<aiuto_> persbaglio
<aiuto_> ho scollegato
<aiuto_> ora non và più
<aiuto_> che faccio?
<jester-> se  andava andava alla cass
<aiuto_> ma dai
<aiuto_> non fare il pirla
<jester-> !paste > jester-
<ubot-it> jester-, please see my private message
<aiuto_> comeaggiusto
<Guest96878> è sempre stata collegata la chiavetta, ho anche provato con il comando edit network, ma niente
<jester-> aiuto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878115/
<jester-> !broadcom | aiuto_ c'è anche la procedura per winz
<ubot-it> aiuto_ c'è anche la procedura per winz: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<aiuto_> e cosacambia
<jester-> Guest96878: se la colleghi la monta come usb dati?
<jester-> aiuto_: se da collegato a internet fa in un attimo
<Guest96878> no fa proprio niente non la vede neanche
<jester-> altrimenti devi fare la procedura da winz
<aiuto_> ma non posso
<jester-> Guest96878: il che è strano
<aiuto_> ilmodem
<aiuto_> micaè mio
<aiuto_> haha
<aiuto_> crack
<aiuto_> hahaha
<jester-> aiuto_: ai da winz
<aiuto_> Ok
<Guest96878> non conosco winz, posso entrare nel terminale ma non so che comandi dare...guest
<jester-> Guest96878: winx=windows
<jester-> Guest96878: se in winz funza
<Guest96878> ma allora lsub cosa fa
<jester-> quantomeno ubuntu la dovrebbe montare come dati
<jester-> Guest96878: vede le prifiriche connesse alle usb
<Guest96878> no non la vede ho anche provato ad inserirla al posto della stampante, ma non la vede
<jester-> che funzino o no. Guest96878 prova con la live della 13.04 che sa di os scombinato
<Ab3L> Guest96878: comunque è lsusb, non lsub
<Guest96878> si lsub, ma mi dice che è contenuto in qualche altro pacchetto
<jester-> Guest96878: che ubuntu usi
<jester-> Guest96878: lsusb
<Guest96878> ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> zompi una s
<aiuto_> tutto risolto
<aiuto_> senza
<aiuto_> eseguire
<aiuto_> la guida
<Ab3L> aiuto_: mo ci dici come hai fatto!
<jester-> Guest96878: prova la live 23.04 che è un paio di kernel piu avanti
<Guest96878> si lsub
<aiuto_> mhmmm
<aiuto_> nhs
<jester-> 13,04
<aiuto_> nha
<aiuto_> xD
<aiuto_> scherzo
<aiuto_> dopo
<aiuto_> che quel pirla di jekester mi ha fatto mettere i comandi ho fatto un reboot
<aiuto_> :D
<aiuto_> jake
<aiuto_> ci sei?
<aiuto_> jesteR*
<aiuto_> ci sei
<aiuto_> ^
<aiuto_> ?
<jester-> gli happytroll ancora operanoa quantopare
<aiuto_> ???
<aiuto_> aaahaha
<francescof480_> xD
<aiuto_> fanculizzati
<aiuto_> hai skype?
<aiuto_> jake
<aiuto_> ?
<francescof480_> ahahahhaahah
<Ab3L> lol
<francescof480_> troppa gente strana in giro
<jester-> oggi è giornata
<aiuto> jake
<aiuto> ci sei
<jester-> invece diandare a faiga girano a tgrollare
<aiuto> ?
<Ab3L> e per di più loggato ad eternum
<aiuto> jake hai skype?
<Guest96878> adesso provo a installare la versione 13.4 e poi provo la chiavetta ma temo che non funzioni
<jester-> Guest96878: da live vedi subito
<Guest96878> cosa è live?
<jester-> sela vedee compare la connessione nell'icona di rete
<Guest96878> non compare nessuna connessione
<jester-> Guest96878: prova ubuntu senza installare
<Guest96878> ho gia provato a metterla in diverse entrate ma niente
<aiuto> jester ci sei?
<underc0mmand> lol
<underc0mmand> ero a cena...mi sono perso qualcosa? :D
<lo0p> ciao sto raccogliendo donazioni per fabbricare una testata nucleare e lanciarla su casa di Bill Gates, se qualcuno vuole donare è ben venuto
<codicealpha> si ma le priorità sono Roma, parlamento
<lo0p> per ora son a 5 dollari che mi ha donato mia nonna dopo che ha cliccato su un exe e un maniaco ha iniziato a minacciarla sessualmente
<codicealpha> prima il lavoro, poi il divertimento
<codicealpha> sicuro che non è il contrario?
<a7x> !chat | lo0p, codicealpha
<ubot-it> lo0p, codicealpha: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lo0p> uff
<a7x> jester-, +bb
 * enzotib looks and waits
<sad58> non ne vengo fuori
<sad58> dove sbaglio?
<sad58> salve a tutti
<lo0p> ciao
<a7x> !chiedi | sad58
<ubot-it> sad58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<a7x> ubot-it, ci sei andato vicino.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lo0p> ma cosa succede sad
<sad58> sono 4 giorni che tento di istallare ubuntu 12.04.2 lts su un desktop vecchiotto, la volta che mi è andata meglio si è bloccato tutto a circa 80% di copia file
<lo0p> magari si è sgarrato il file mentre lo scaricavi o si è sgarrato l'hard disk
<jester-> sad58: sa di live con erori
<sad58> ho controllato il file iso, l'ho masterizzato a 10x
<jester-> sad58: controllato md5sum delle iso?
<jester-> usato dvd rw?
<jester-> sad58: capacità partizione?
<sad58> 25 giga
<sad58> non rw
<jester-> sum corretto?
<sad58> sum?
<jester-> !md5sun | sad58
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sun'
<jester-> !md5sum | sad58
<ubot-it> sad58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sad58> ah si md5sun corretto
<sad58> ho fatto il test
<jester-> erimasfterizza a bassa velocita
<jester-> x 4
<sad58> non ce la fò, il masterizzatore non scende di 10x
<jester-> e fai un fdisk -c alla partizione
<sad58> ho formattato 5 volte
<jester-> puo darsi che il disco abbia settori danneggiati
<lo0p> rimasterizza l'iso
<sad58> può darsi, il  pc è vecchiotto, cecavo proprio di ridargli smalto con ubuntu
<jester-> sad58: lubuntu
<sad58> ho masterizzato 3 volte l'iso
<sad58> lubuntu?
<ric_> Ragazzi, qual'è la differenza fra Ubuntu LTS e Ubuntu LTS (versione della comunità)? Così scarico
<sad58> ah l'ultima versione che ho provato è lts (versione della comunità)
<jester-> sad58: lubuntu è pc vecchi sul decrepito
<sad58> lo trovo nel portale?
<jester-> os è sempre lo stesso cambia grafica
<jester-> si nelle derivate
<jester-> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lo0p> unity usa compiz che è osceno per i pc vecchi o.o
<sad58> ok grassie proverò con lubuntu, poi vi faccio sapere. ciao
<jester-> bye
<Claudiese> Sera
<Claudiese> Scs dovrei entrare
<Claudiese> nel mio dedicato da remoto come faccio su ubuntu?
<jester-> Claudiese: ???
<Claudiese> devo entrare in un pc da remoto come faccio?
<vlt> Claudiese: ssh
<Claudiese> no
<filo1234> pc di che
<vlt> Claudiese: No? LOL
<Claudiese> in pratica virtual prive server
<Claudiese> allora
<filo1234> si ma che OS ha
<vlt> Claudiese: ssh
<Claudiese> su winz c'è connessione desktop remote
<Claudiese> none
<Claudiese> ssh posso solo mettere
<Claudiese> codici
<Claudiese> dovrei entrare
<Claudiese> in telnet
<Claudiese> con putty non posso
<Claudiese> mi dà errore
<filo1234> Claudiese: rdesktop ip_del_server -uutente -ppassword
<filo1234> sempre che sia abilitato il desktop remoto..altrimenti spiegati perchè si capisce nulla
<Claudiese> allora
<Claudiese> io dal mio datacenter
<Claudiese> ho abbilitato
<Claudiese> sia connessione desktop
<Claudiese> remote
<Claudiese> e sia trasfermentro file
<filo1234> si ma il sistema remoto è un windows o che?
<jester-> Claudiese: os sul data center?
<Claudiese> windows
<Claudiese> 2008 server
<filo1234> allora dai il comando che ti ho detto io sopra
<Claudiese> Ok
<Claudiese> asp
<Claudiese> provo
<filo1234> da ubuntu
<jester-> se da winz non sacciamo
<Claudiese> non funge
<filo1234> ?
<Claudiese> non funziona
<Claudiese> il tuo comando
<vlt> Claudiese: Che signifia “non funziona”? Quale errore?
<Claudiese> mi dà errore il comando di filo
<lo0p> ma rdesktop supporta pure il server x11?
<Claudiese> credo di si
<Claudiese> non posso far funzionare connessione desktop remote per ubuntu
<Claudiese> ?
<jester-> su winz hai il protocollo
<jester-> vnc
<jester-> mi pare
<jester-> e pure su ubuntu lo devi avere
<jester-> o vai di ssh
<filo1234> Claudiese: che errore ti da
<Claudiese> asp
<Claudiese> come
<Claudiese> faccio
<Claudiese> a copiare
<Claudiese> il codice
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> lo0p: cosa vuoi dire?
<Claudiese> asp
<filo1234> lo0p: vuoi sapere se funge anche tra linux to linux?
<Claudiese> e come si usa?
<filo1234> -.-
<Claudiese> quek
<Claudiese> link
<Claudiese> di ubot
<filo1234> c'è sxcritto
<filo1234> scritto*
<Claudiese> il programma rdesktop non è installato...
<filo1234> hem
<Claudiese> ho provato a fare telnet eip
<filo1234> instalalo
<Claudiese> nnt
<Claudiese> gia fatto
<filo1234> installalo
<Claudiese> sempre mi dice di installare
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> a parte che se on sbaglio rdesktop è installato di default
<Claudiese> e mi dice di installarlo
<vlt> o_O
<jester-> è installato di serie
<jester-> se ubuntu è
<Claudiese> si è ubunto
<Claudiese> si è ubuntu
<Claudiese> ma mi dice di installare
<Claudiese> lo installo
<Claudiese> e mi dice di installare
<Claudiese> sempre
<vlt> Claudiese: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<Claudiese> -_-
<Claudiese> sta facendo
<Claudiese> mentre aspettiamo mi date una guida
<jester-> c'è anche la gui gnome grdesktop
<Claudiese> dove posso inparare
<Claudiese> comandi
<Claudiese> ?
<jester-> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Claudiese> Ok
<Claudiese> mi dice errore aprire display
<jester-> Claudiese: mi da che ti manca qualche protocollo sul remoto
<jester-> tipo vnc
<filo1234> Claudiese: ma non lo stari facendo da un'altra sessione ssh o roba simile?
<filo1234> starai
<Claudiese> ho provato
<Claudiese> a fare
<Claudiese> con putty
<Claudiese> ma nnt
<Claudiese> vnc
<Claudiese> ma poi
<Claudiese> lo dovrei installare
<Claudiese> pure li
<Claudiese> :(
<filo1234> Claudiese: mi fdai l'ip del server? in pvt se vuoi
<filo1234> dai
<Claudiese> hai skype
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> no
<Claudiese> -_-
<filo1234> dammelo in pvt se vuoi che faccio una prova
<Claudiese> il pvt come si fà
<Claudiese> ?
<jester-> Claudiese: clicca destro filo1234
<jester-> nella listga utonti
<jester-> o /query filo1234
<Claudiese> Grz
<filo1234> Claudiese: io lo apro
<filo1234> o meglio mi si apre il login
<Claudiese> cosa?
<Claudiese> aaa
<Claudiese> il comando
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> cosa...la maschera di logon di windows
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> rdesktop ip....
<Claudiese> e lo faccio
<Claudiese> e mi da errore
<filo1234> e che errore
<filo1234> e 15
<Claudiese> asp
<filo1234> Claudiese: mi dici da dove stai lanciando il comando che ti ho dato?
<Claudiese> da terminale
<Claudiese> giusto
<Claudiese> oppure ho sbagliato
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> ok dimmi l'errore allora
<filo1234> no è giusto
<Claudiese> Ok
<filo1234> Claudiese: da terminale io intendo una shell non una sessione tty...
<filo1234> Claudiese: gnome-terminal o quello che è
<Claudiese> come lo apro
<filo1234> tu come stai aprendo il terminale?
<Claudiese> autoselected map it..   ERROR: failed to open display;
<Claudiese> con
<filo1234> allora non sei in grafica
<Claudiese> ctrl + alt + f1
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> appunto come volevasi dimostrare
<filo1234> 21:19 < filo1234> Claudiese: da terminale io intendo una shell non una sessione tty...
<Claudiese> scs ma oggi l'ho installato ubuntu
<Claudiese> per insegnarmi
<filo1234> Claudiese: dalla grafica apri un terminale
<filo1234> si pe rimpararti
<filo1234> premi ctrl+alt+t
<Claudiese> risolto
<Claudiese> Grazie
<filo1234> ok
<Claudiese> :D
<Claudiese> peccato che non c'è il bottone Grazie
<Claudiese> xD
<filo1234> c'è visualizzatore scrivanie remote
<filo1234> volendo
<filo1234> cerca
<Claudiese> dove'
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> tra le applicazioni
<filo1234> detto anche vinagre
<Claudiese> a sinistra
<Claudiese> ?
<filo1234> devo andare
<filo1234> ciao
<Claudiese> Ok
<Claudiese> Ciao
<Claudiese> Grz
<Claudiese> :D
<jester->    clicca il logo in cima alla barra di ciofeca unity
<Claudiese> Ok
<Claudiese> poii?
<Claudiese> He4d ci sei?
<jester-> scrivi vinagre nelle ricerca
<Claudiese> Ok
<ric_> Ragazzi, qual'è la differenza fra Ubuntu LTS e Ubuntu LTS (versione della comunità)? Così scarico...
<Claudiese> scaricatene 1
<jester-> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<jester-> e sono le ufficiali
<Claudiese> xD
<Claudiese> ! rilasci
<Claudiese> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Claudiese> ahaha
<Claudiese> figo
<Claudiese> !guide
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'guide'
<Claudiese> fanculizzati
<Claudiese> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Claudiese> jester
<a7x> !invio | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<a7x> !tizio | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<ric_> Ragazzi, quando vado a scaricare la versione della comunità di Ubuntu, mi dice: 404 Not found
<ric_> Avete cambiato posizione al file sul server?
<jester-> ric_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<jester-> altri link non sono ufficiaaali
<ric_> @jester: Questa "alternate" è la versione stabile "della comunità"? ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<ric_> Mi sa che ho trovato questa pagina qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CdItaliano/CondividereUbuntu
<jester-> ric_: torrent o diretto quello è link ufficiale
<ric_> No, perchè quello che tu mi avevi passato era il precise e basta, che poi ho trovato anche come torrent. Quello che invece avevo postato io era segnato come "alternate"
<ric_> Niente il torrent non và, non ci sono "seeds o peers", sembra un file morto
<mibofra> ric_, la alternate era un modo alternativo d'installazione di ubuntu, ma orma siccome tutte le funzioni stanno sul dvd principale è stata dismessa
<ric_> ah
<ric_> Non riesco a trovare un file torrent per scaricare la versione LTS in italiano
<jester-> ric_: scarica diretto
<jester-> che ti frega del torrent
<ric_> ok, è che facevo prima
<jester-> ma va
<ric_> :P
<mibofra> ric_, beh tutti però dovrebbero impegnarsi a mantenere in send il torrent xD
<ric_> E' che ho scaricato col torrent Xubuntu in pochissimi minuti
<ric_> quindi mi ero abituato :D
<jester-> anche il torrent non ti v apiu che quello la banda passa
<ric_> Come faccio ad aprire un altro canale della chat, senza avere due finestre aperte?
<jester-> ric_: /join #sticass
<ric_> ahhhhhhh, grazie! :D
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> qualcuno sa come aggiungere la data sulla barra superiore vicino all'ora in gnome ??
<ugone> lusy, in gnome cosa? se è fallback ti basta far alt+click destro sulla barra in alto e poi aggiungerlo
<lusy> ugone,  ciao, io ho sulla barra sopra l'ora, ma vorrei aggiungere anche la data usi ubuntu 12.04 con ambiente desktop gnome
<ugone> ma ora sei con unity, gnome shell o cosa?
<ugone> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/clock-more-info.html
<lusy> gnome-shell
<Perfinstals> sera... qualcuno si ricorda come si divideva la visuale tra due cartelle in nautilus ?o è stata tolta la possibilita
<Perfinstals> Premetto che non intendo schede ma che si divide la visuale di una finestra in due cartelle con quindi due barre percorsi
<ugone> Perfinstals, dovrebbe esser con f3
<Perfinstals> Ugo mi sa che hanno cambiato il nome in File e anche le opzioni ( mi sa che è un folk ) e non c'è più quella funzione ,almeno con f3
<Perfinstals> ora si spostano ai lati le diverse finestre probabilmente
<Perfinstals> che prendono metà shermo ed è sembrato inutile
<Perfinstals> grazie
<Alex_Zion> Perfinstals: non conosco nautilus ma in KDE dolphin fa esattamente quello che dici e con il tasto F3 , non è che magari le confondi !?!
<Perfinstals> no una volta aveva qualche funzione in più è si chiamava Nautilus nelle informazione file mentre mo si chiama File ... comunque se per questo con koqueror ne dividevi nell'inverosimile
<Perfinstals> prima di Dolphin c'era koqueror se non erro
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<Perfinstals> ciao
<gegheo> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una guida abbastanza dettagliata su come creare una rete domestica con il seguente schema vari pc ----> server con vpn ----> router ----> internet
<gegheo> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<gegheo> ciao Perfinstals
<Perfinstals> io non so aiutarti... forse nel wiki se qua nessuno lo sà
<gegheo> ok grazie comunque :D
<Perfinstals> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba forse questo gegheo
<gegheo> no quello è per la condivisione di file
<gegheo> grazie :)
<LepreCornuta> ho un problema
<LepreCornuta> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=561922
<a7x> LepreCornuta, bella la germania?
<a7x> LepreCornuta, comunque premi ctrl+alt+f1 e vedi se ti entra nella tty
<a7x> /dns 79.235.96.91
<a7x> sei effettivamente in germania.
<LepreCornuta> mah, non ü un granche.....comunque non riesco ad entrare in tty
<LepreCornuta> se premo ctrl alt f1 mi esce kvm disabled bz bios
<LepreCornuta> ora kvm disabled ü sparito ed ü tutto nero
<LepreCornuta> ok.....ora sono riuscito ad entrare in tty
<LepreCornuta> e sono loggato in tty
<cri> ciao
<LepreCornuta> va bhe...io esco....domani torno a casa quindi quando torno vedo di sistemare....stanotte resterö senya pc.....qui se paga per internet....
<a7x> LepreCornuta notte, prova domani
<sad58> buonasera, sto istallando lubuntu 13.04, mi si è fermato alla fase: Esecuzione di <<update-grub>> , posso venirne fuori o mi tocca ripartire da zero?
<sad58> ero contento perchè finalmente era andato tutto bene nella fase di copia dei files, e invece.....
<sad58> c'è nessuno??
<cri> sad58, ciao
<sad58> qualche consiglio?
<cri> sad58, con quale supporto stavi installando
<sad58> da cd
<cri> da cd?
<sad58> si, ho capito male?
<cri> se non erro le ultime versione sono quasi 900mb
<cri> come hai fatto a masterizzare il cd che e da 700mb o-O
<sad58> c'è stato
<sad58> è LUBUBTU
<sad58> non ubuntu
<cri> rapido controllo
<cri> Lubuntu 13.04
<sad58> allora, ho cliccato sulla barra e si è aperta una finestrella
<sad58> dice: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1
<sad58> e sulla seconda riga: ata1: EH complete
<cri> il cd lo hai masterizzato da windows?
<sad58> e sulla seconda riga sembra si possa scrivere
<sad58> si da windows
<cri> quale windows
<sad58> seven
<cri> confermo quello da te scritto so 693 mb
<cri> velocita masterizzazione
<sad58> non mi ha lasciato scegliere, 24x
<sad58> ma le fasi da cd sono andate tutte bene
<sad58> si è bloccato nella fase di configurazione
<cri> mmm...
<cri> io userei penna usb
<cri> comunque su che macchina lo vuoi installare
<sad58> è una macchina vecchiotta
<cri> provato prima a vedere se girabene in live
<sad58> perciò avevo scelto lubuntu
<sad58> no
<cri> prima prova
<cri> cosi vedi anche se c'e qualche errore disco
<sad58> ma come faccio a venirne fuori, rebootto da hardware?
<cri> si
<cri> poi cambi il boot di avvio e selezioni avvia da cd rom
<sad58> si ma volevo evitare di rifare tutto se possibile
<sad58> ok grazie
<sad58> proverò domani
<sad58> buonanotte
<cri> notte
<Lo0p> ess missa che mi metto a fare ubuntu from scratch cioe linux from scratch nn so cosa fare
<a7x> !chat | Lo0p
<ubot-it> Lo0p: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lo0p> a7x ciao
<Lo0p> manco saluta...
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-16
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<lorenzo-2357> buongiorno! ho in prestito una scheda audio mbox digidesign, da impostazioni di sistema e poi su audio viene visualizzata vorrei sapere se c'è da fare qualche settaggio particolare per utilizzarla... grazie
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, funziona? produce suono?
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, nelle impostazioni audio è evidenziata (che significa che in uso quella e non quella che usi normalmente)?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, no
<lorenzo-2357> non produce suono
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, poi?
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, poi niente, non so cosa devo fare per "attivarla"...
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, apri le impostazioni audio
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, vai nella scheda che elenca le schede audio
<glpiana> !image | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/264693
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, oki, ora clicca sulla scheda che ti interessa in modo da evidenziarla
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, dopodichè provala, magari basta questo
<lorenzo-2357> glpiana, niente audio dalle casse...
<ExPBoy> lorenzo-2357, ma è una scheda usb?
<lorenzo-2357> ExPBoy, sì
<ExPBoy> e le casse dove sono collegate?
<lorenzo-2357> ExPboy al case...
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> lorenzo-2357, perchè non collegarle alla scheda audio usb?
<lorenzo-2357> ExPboy, e certo, mica ci pensavo ora :D
<ExPBoy> lol
<lorenzo-2357> ok ok, :)
<ExPBoy> :P
<lorenzo-2357> ExPBoy, però come collego le casse con spinotto Jack piccolo sulla scheda usb?
<ExPBoy> lorenzo-2357, e io cosa posso farci?
<ExPBoy> avrà avuto una dotazione di cavi quella scheda o no?
<ExPBoy> magari anche un adattatore
<lorenzo-2357> ExPBoy, eheh, me l'hanno prestata così, va bene per ora grazie vedo se ho dei cavi adatti... in caso tornerò a fare queste belle figure :D
<ExPBoy> ok
<vlt> Buongiorno a tutti!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Abigail> dovrei modificare un file ma ricevo il messaggio "permesso negato" , come faccio ad ottenere il totale controllo e libertà di azione permanentemente, o quanto meno attivarlo e disattivarlo a piacimento?
<Abigail> buongiorno comunque
<jester-> Abigail: gksu gedit file
<Abigail> devo farlo ogni volta se devo modificare un file?
<jester-> o dai sudo chmod 777 file
<jester-> poi lo aprono tutti
<glpiana> Abigail, solo se non hai i permessi
<glpiana> Abigail, se non hai i permessi di modificarlo però un motivo c'è
<jester-> Abigail: i files salvati nella home non dovrebbero avere questo problema se midifichi file di sistema si
<jester-> Abigail: quindo è sconsigliato caldamentge chmod 777
<Abigail> esatto, in questo caso si tratta esattamente del file sourches.list.d
<jester-> gksu
<OverMe> quella è una dir
<jester-> eh
<Abigail> si scusa
<Abigail> mi sono pure accorto di avere una falla nel cervello , stavo sbagliando quello chedovevo fare ...
<Abigail> in poche parole dovrei aggiungere una source, ad un presunto file in /etc/apt/
<Abigail> dovrebbe essere la source list
<jester-> Abigail: /etc/apt/sources.list ed è pure sconsigliato aggiungere roba esterna se non si è sivuri dell'affidabilita del sito
<jester-> sicuri*
<Abigail> in questo caso sono sicuro
<Abigail> ma ricevo l'errore :"impossibile aprire il file per la scrittura" quando cerco di sovrascriverlo
<glpiana> Abigail, se devi aggiungere un repository ad apt, perchè farlo a manina quando puoi usare potenti mezzi grafici?
<jester-> gksu gedit /sti/ca/sss
<Abigail> glpiana: in questo caso sto solo seguendo le istruzioni riportate dai creatori del software, non indicano alcun mezzo grafico purtroppo, sarebbe piaciuto anche a me :)
<glpiana> ok
<jester-> Abigail: e 4 gksu gedit /sti/ca/sss
<Abigail> ok
<Abigail> jester-: pare aver funzionato grazie
<Abigail> ho un altro problema che affligge il pc, sempre che siate disponibili ad investigare
<glpiana> Abigail, esponilo
<Abigail> espongo: ho una scheda wireless usb (pennina) che riceve da un dlink wireless, la scheda usb in questione è una DWA-160, il problema è che praticamente ogni 5 minuti si disconnette, o meglio, internet non va più.
<Abigail> da interfaccia del sistema risulta connessa, ma non naviga, non solo dal browser, proprio la connessione non va, ho eseguito un ping test per verificarlo
<Abigail> ricordoche su windows vista , questa scheda aveva un problema di ping spike, e si risolveva con un programmino che fixava il problema
<glpiana> Abigail, potresti provare a digitare in un terminale il comando "dmesg" quando la connessione smette di funzionare, per vedere se appare qualche segnale
<Abigail> ok
<glpiana> !paste | Abigail
<ubot-it> Abigail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Abigail> ok appena ricapita esague, non sempre passano solo 5 min, a volte anche di più, comunque lo fa spesso
<Abigail> proprio questione di 5 - 10 max 15 minuti
<Abigail> eseguo++
<nannes> hey
<akis24> ciao
<fermax76> ciao a tutti
<fermax76> avrei bisogno di un aiuto..
<fermax76> ho installato ubuntu su acer aspire one 725..ma non funziona il touchpad
<fermax76> qualcuno potrebbe indirizzarmi?
 * bobotm buongiorno a tutti
<bobotm> qualcuno di voi ha mai installato ubuntu server su qualche HP Proliant 310 / 350 g7 ?
<davegarath> bobotm: su un 310 / 150 no sui dl 320 / 360 / 385 sì ma qual'è il problema ?
<bobotm> davegarath: volevo sapere soprattutto se il controller RAID integrato viene riconosciuto e di conseguenza anche gli array con esso creati; con i g4 non lo vedeva e dovevo optare per il raid software
<akis24> sera
<davegarath> bobotm: non ricordo che controller veniva montato ma il megaraid doveva andare bene. non ricordo se è di default nei nuovi kernel ma in ogni caso se gli passi il modulo da usb se lo dovrebbe montare e riconoscere
<bobotm> davegarath: attualmente quello integrato è lo smartarray b210i, sinceramente non pensavo di voler aggiungere altro
<jk^> ciao, riuscite a scaricare i wallpaper da questa page?
<jk^> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-13-04-winning-wallpapers-announced
<akis24> jk^:  si si
<bobotm> jk^: affermativo
<ricoh> hello, sto avento crash improvvisi, l'ultimo mentre visionavo un filmato con vlc
<ricoh> c'e' qualche comando che posso dare per vedere il log degli errori inattesi?
<akis24> ricoh:  puoi guardare sui log di sistema
<ricoh> dove?
<akis24> /var/log
<ricoh> thanks
<ricoh> qualcuno puo' suggerirmi dove cercare il log del crash che ho avuto 10 min fa'?
<ricoh> http://imagebin.org/264739
<underc0mmand> ricoh : guarda syslog
<ricoh> ok
<ricoh> uno spazio dove posso incollare il testo? ps io non ci capisco nienteXD
<ricoh> pastebin visto
<ricoh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5881496/
<ricoh> mmm devo reistallare il sys ho capitoXD
<theimp_98> ragazzi ho bigsogno di aiuto
<theimp_98> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<theimp_98> ??
<Shin3> !qualcuno
<Shin3> ito -.-°
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Shin3> ammappa se è laggato ubot-it
<jk^> [17:52] <jk^> ciao, riuscite a scaricare i wallpaper da questa page?
<jk^> [17:52] <jk^> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-13-04-winning-wallpapers-announced
<jk^> dei ragazzi m'han detto di sì, sarà xkè io sono su win?
<perfinstals> non credo
<jk^> mi reindirizza qui
<jk^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1157151/+attachment/3583148/+files/1304%20wallpapers%20V2%20-%20update.zip
<perfinstals> vuoi riportare un bug
<perfinstals> ?
<perfinstals> scusa ma ora mi sono connesso
<jk^> no
<jk^> non riesco a scaricare i wallpaper
<jk^> sono su win ma mi piacciono i wallpaper di ubuntu
<Stagirita> ciao
<Stagirita> ciao
<perfinstals> lo usi per lavoro windows ?
<Stagirita> aiuto
<a7x> !chat jk^
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat jk^'
<a7x> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stagirita> aiuto
<a7x> !aiuto | Stagirita
<ubot-it> Stagirita: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stagirita> mi dice che non ci sono piu opartizione ed appare un prompt dei comandi con grub
<a7x> Shin3, mai preso in considerazione che sei laggato tu?
<perfinstals> comunque passa a ubuntu o kubuntu allora ...quei file basti che li copi e incolli in una penna usb ...però spendi un sacco di soldi e ore in più considerando pure l'antivirus ...prova ,valuta e decidi
<a7x> Stagirita, lascia scritto cosa hai combinato, e magari scrivi esattamente ciò che ti esce sul display
<a7x> !chat | perfinstals
<ubot-it> perfinstals: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<perfinstals> capito ubot
<Stagirita> non si spegneva piu il computer allora l'ho spento dall'interruttore
<a7x> Stagirita, complimenti, potresti o dover sistemare grub da live (scrivi !grub qui in canale) oppure dover reinstallare, ma salvando i dati.
<a7x> ad ogni modo scarica una live fai un backup dei dati, se sistemare il grub non basta, reinstalla.
<Stagirita> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<anoncn_78> sera
<vlt> anoncn_78: sera
<anoncn_78> vlt, sera
<vlt> Come va?
<cri> ciao
<jester-> !search bumblebee
<ubot-it> Found: graficaibrida
<jester-> te capì mibofra ?
<jester-> le minga in sci pirla il bot
<mibofra> lo so ma non è normale xD
<Simone> Ciao
<Simone> Ciao, Vorrei installare Team Wiver Ma non riescim Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Simone> Ciao, Vorrei installare Team Wiver Ma non riesco Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<ameroll> ciao a tutti.. volevo chiedere.. pensavo di installare lubuntu su un pc con intelcorei3 e 4gb ram che ne pensate_
<ameroll> non ce nessuno__
<Simone> Ciao a Tutti.. Qualcuno Può Aiutarmi ad Installare Team Wiver?
<Simone> Hey, C'è Qualcuno??
<Simone> ._.
<quigon> buona sera, mi sono sparite tutte le applicazioni dalla dash dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento e il pc è quasi inutulizzabile per lentezza , riesco a malapena ad avviare il terminale
<jester-> quigon: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> quigon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> qualcuno sà consigliarmi un desktop manager blackberry per ubuntu?
<jester-> anoncn_78: ??
<anoncn_78> jester-, ciao
<quigon> jester: grazie ora faccio visto che funzia solo il terminale
<anoncn_78> jester-, ho letto qualche guida su barry,ma l'idea di dover aggiungere i repository dedicati non mi entusiasma,tu che mi consigli?
<jester-> di lasciar perdere
<anoncn_78> jester-, appunto! Alternative?
<jester-> repo esterni non si sa mai come va a finire
<anoncn_78> jester-, per questo ero restio
<jester-> anoncn_78: gnome3 kde xfce etc etc
<jester-> kde è il piu cinvenzionale fatto molto bene
<anoncn_78> jester-, non ti seguo,come lo interfaccio?
<jester-> installi kubuntu-desktop per kde xubuntu-desktop per xfce e gnome-session-fallback per gnome3
<jester-> poi scegli la sessione al login
<anoncn_78> jester-, cercavo qualcosa di più immediato
<anoncn_78> vedrò!
<jester-> anoncn_78: opnebox
<jester-> openbox
<Luca> hello everybody! I have a problem with Xorg... Could someone help me?
<Luca> ciao! c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !english | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> vai li che sono un 6 ore indietro e sono piu svegli
<Luca> avrei un problema con Xorg...
<anoncn_78> jester-, openbox sembra una valida alternativa,ti farò sapere
<anoncn_78> grazie
<jester-> Luca: del tipo?
<anoncn_78> jester-, grazie e notte
<Luca> del tipo che quando parte Ubuntu si vede bene solo il cursore, il resto è tutto sgranato...
<jester-> notte
<jester-> Luca: scheda grafica?
<Luca> ati x1600
<Luca> adesso sta andando bene ma al prossimo riavvio me lo farà di sicuro...
<jester-> ati è una lotteria, driver aggiuntivi non ha nulla circa ati?
<jester-> Luca: facile che non carica il driver radeon, scrivilo in /etc/modules
<Luca> non sono un asso di linux, ora vedo cosa trovo in /etc/modules
<jester-> luca aggiungi radeon come ultima riga
<Luca> sono messo male.. :) dentro etc non c'è modules...
<jester-> come no. guarda bene
<quigon> jester-: fatto tutto ma continua la lentezza c'è l' hd che sta girando sempre a tutta senza motivo
<Luca> trovato! scusa...
<Luca> ora aggiungo "radeon"
<Luca> fatto! tento un riavvio! intanto grazie mille jester!
<jester-> quigon: i comandi hanno sortito qualcosa?
<jester-> quigon: e no errori?
<quigon> no errori
<jester-> quigon: sudo touch /forcefsck riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisk, hai per caso installato un driver grafico?
<quigon> jester-: i comandi sono andati a segno , scaricato e installato tutto.... ecco ora finalmente l'hd si è fermato
<jester-> quigon: sudo touch /forcefsck riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisk
<jester-> sa di filesystem ciucco e magari riavvia col kernel precedente
<quigon> jester-: sono ricomparse le app sulla dash, ora riavvio ciao e 1000 grazie
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-17
<gian_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 12.04. La prima volta che l'accendo si blocca con delle scritte e poi sono costretto a spegnere e riaccendere. Dopo questa operazione funziona perfettamente.
<gian_> ciao, il comando fsck va lanciato fsck /dev/sda? oppure conviene aggiungere qualche opzione??
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<cristian_c> gian_, quale partizione?
<cristian_c> (dov'è ric_?)
<gian_> la partizione di linux ext4
<cristian_c> gian_, qual'è la partizione?
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<gian_> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<gian_> !pastbin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastbin'
<gian_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> cristain_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883549/
<cristianorighett> ho un problema, dopo aver installato ubuntu, all'avvio del pc il desktop diventa viola con una serie di trattini bianchi
<akis24> giorno
<francescof480> ciao a tutti
<francescof480> qualcuno sa come si anno a vedere gli ultimi aggiornamenti installati su lubuntu 12.04?
<francescof480> *fanno
<francescof480> **fa
<glpiana> ola
<francescof480> ciao
<jester-> cristian_c: c'è anche lo schema
<francescof480> nessuno sa dirmi nulla? :(
<akis24> francescof480: /var/log/
<francescof480> grazie :)
<akis24> francescof480: /var/log/dpkg.log
<akis24> di nulla
<micheg> 646313
<micheg> scusate
<micheg> wrong chat
<francescof480> scusa akis24
<francescof480> ma quando dice
<francescof480> "2013-07-17 11:39:51 status half-installed lubuntu-icon-theme 0.39+bzr344+201307122332~precise1"
<francescof480> non dovrebbe aggiornare il set di icone?
<akis24> francescof480: se sono installate ... credo di si
<francescof480> il fatto è che non ho visto alcun cambiamento
<francescof480> xD
<akis24> francescof480:  prima vedi se sono disponibili dalle impostazioni > aspetto
<akis24> poi le applichi nel caso ci siano
<francescof480> passiamo alle cose serie
<francescof480> ho problema con il monitor
<francescof480> è esterno
<francescof480> nonstante dalla gestione energia abbia messo che non deve spegnersi
<francescof480> se guardo la tv in streaming dopo 15 minuti si oscura
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> francescof480:  da gestore energia controlla le voci di solito sono due
<OverMe> controlla anche lo screensaver
<francescof480> ciao cristian_c
<francescof480> adesso controllo lo screen saver
<gian_> scusate, per controllare il file system da live bisogna dare fsck dev/sda senza opzioni?
<OverMe> ci vuole il numero della partizione da controllare
<gian_> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883549/
<cristian_c> 11:15:34 <gian_> cristain_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883549/
<cristian_c> !tab | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<OverMe> gian_, scegli quale vuoi controllare e metti quella partizione
<gian_> cristian_c, sorry
<francescof480> aveva ragione @OverMe grazie a tutti :)
<OverMe> \o/
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda6      1167398912  1206460415    19530752   83  Linux
<cristian_c> questa?
<gian_> cristian_c, la sda6 è quella in cui c'è il sistema, la sda7 è la home
<cristian_c> gian_, e vuoi conttrollare il sistema?
<cristian_c> -t
<gian_> cristian_c, vorrei controllare un pò tutto, quindi conviene dare fsck /dev/sda6?? senza opzioni?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> gian_, dove hai preso il comando?
<gian_> cristian_c, trovato in giro
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gian_, sudo fsck -y /dev/sda6
<cristian_c> gian_, ma aspetta, perchè?
<gian_> cristian_c, perchè all'avvio si blocca con delle scritte
<cristian_c> quali?
<cristian_c> gian_, sei in live?
<gian_> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> gian_, lancia una live
<gian_> cristian_c, la live deve essere per forza la 12.04 64bit installato nel pc o anche una 12.04 32bit?
<cristian_c> gian_, è uguale
<cristian_c> quella con cui hai installato  va bene
<gian_> cristian_c, una volta il live lancio il comando da te indicato?
<cristian_c> gian_, sì
<cristian_c> gian_, se il disco è sda
<gian_> cristian_c, scusa ancora come opzione uso -t o -y??
<cristian_c> gian_, fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda6
<cristian_c> gian_, sudo fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda6
<gian_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883808/
<gian_> cristian_c: hai per caso visto il link?
<gabri> ciao a tutti ho un pc con lubuntu un poco vecchio voglio collegarlo al wifi ed ho comprato una chiavette usb, purtroppo pur rilevando la rete non riesco a dagli la psw per connetterlo
<gabri> sapreste cosa devo dfdatre
<gabri> fare??grazie mille
<gabri> mi ricollego scusate
<gabri_> ri-ciao qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<Ste86> Ciao
<Ste86> ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 sulla mia macchina di lavoro
<gabri_> ho un vecchio pc con lubuntu, ho comprato chiavetta usb per collegarlo al wifi, vedo la rete ma resta in grigio e non riesco ad entrarci per mettere psw o altro per connetterlo, sapete aiutarmi??
<krabador> gabri_, se la chiavetta funziona, lui rileva le reti
<krabador> gabri_, clicchi sul nome della tua rete, ed inserisci la password
<krabador> Ste86, chiedi pure
<Ste86> ma continuo ad avere problemi con la scheda Ethernet. E' una Realtek RTL8105e
<gabri_> krabador: il fatto che vede la rete ma rimane in grigio, come i tasti che non si possono usare
<krabador> Ste86, che tipo di problemi?
<Ste86> continuo a visualizzare mess del tipo Wired cable connected, Wired cable disconnected
<Ste86> insomma sembrerebbe un mal funzionamento della scheda di rete
<krabador> Ste86, è una scheda pci?
<Ste86> il driver usato è r8169
<Ste86> si
<krabador> gabri_, il task di network manager in basso a sinistra, cosa ti fa?
<gabri_> krabador: in che senso cosa fa?? non fa nulla, rimane scollegato
<Ste86> aggiungo che sembrerebbe un "falso" problema, in quanto mentre visualizzo il messaggio di mancata connessione, continuo a poter navigare senza problemi
<krabador> gabri_, con la chiavetta collegata, e funzionante, e il cavo ethernet scollegato, quando clicchi sul task di networkmanager, cosa ti appare
<krabador> Ste86, fai un lspci da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | Ste86
<ubot-it> Ste86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ste86> fatto
<krabador> Ste86, incolla il link risultante qui
<Ste86> no scusa..il problema è che non sono sulla macchina in questione
<Ste86> mi riconnetto direttamente dalla macchina su cui ho il problema
<gabri_> krabador: hai idee da propormi?
<Ste86_> rieccomi
<Ste86_> mi ridici il link per non intasare il canale con output troppi lunghi
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5883958/
<Ste86_> il problema è sulla Realtek
<Ste86_> krabador hai visto?
<Ste86_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, puoi provare con un altro cavo?
<Ste86_> già fatto
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, secondo me è un contatto, ma la connessione non cade
<Ste86_> tendo ad escludere il cavo perchè sulla seconda interfaccia di rete funziona
<Ste86_> senza avere nessun messaggio di notifica
<ExPBoy> allora il contatto è sulla scheda
<ExPBoy> non è un problema di ubuntu quindi
<Ste86_> dici che non è un problema di driver?
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, non ne sono certo ma credo di no
<Ste86_> dovrei provare su un'altra scheda
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ste86_> però se fosse un problema di contatto, vuol dire che ogni tanto per qualche millisecondo ci sono dei buchi di connessione
<ExPBoy> vai a capire...
<Ste86_> Ne approfitto per chiederti un altro dubbio che ho...
<Ste86_> sul mio PC sul quale sviluppo ho installato sempre Ubuntu 12.04
<Ste86_> e vedo che uso un kernel 3.2.0-49-generic
<Ste86_> invece su questa macchina, dal quale scrivo, uso la versione 3.5.0-36-generic
<Ste86_> come mai a parità di distro ci sono questi disallineamenti di versione del kernel
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, questione di aggiornamenti credo
<Ste86_> si ma non capisco perchè sulla pc di sviluppo non mi proponga l'aggiornamento del kernel
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, controlla sulle impostazioni degli aggiornamenti se hai fatto qualche scelta
<Ste86_> sul synaptic?
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> confronta le due macchine e vedi subito
<Ste86_> ma sarà.. ma sono identiche
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, scarichi dallo stesso server su entrambe le macchine?
<Ste86_> dai repository dell'Ubuntu Precise
<ExPBoy> si ma da che server?
<Ste86_> dal synaptic leggo Server in Italia
<Ste86_> su entrambe le macchine
<Ste86_> ...
<ExPBoy> Ste86_, non ho altre idee
<glpiana> Ste86_, nel terminale, su entrambe le macchine, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<Ste86_> visualizzo lo stesso output
<glpiana> Ste86_, allora su entrambe scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884065/
<Ste86_> questo è quello che vedo su entrambe le macchine
<glpiana> Ste86_, dammi l'output di uname -a per entrambe
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884080/
<glpiana> Ste86_, sulla macchina di cui mi hai postato l'output dai il comando: dpkg -l  | grep linux-image | grep 3.5.0-36
<ste_862> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884094/
<Ste86_> ste_862 sono sempre io
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884104/
<Ste86_> ecco il risultato da questa macchina
<glpiana> Ste86_, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-36-generic
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884121/
<glpiana> Ste86_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list             di entrambe le macchine
<filippo> salve a tutti
<filippo> ho aggiunto xubuntu-desktop al mio SO 12.10 e non so come ripristinare il pannello standard per questo ambiente, come fare?
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884129/
<Ste86_> da questa macchina
<glpiana> filippo, per pannello standard intendi la barra a sinistra?
<ste_862> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884134/
<ste_862> da quest'altra
<filippo> non  ricordo dove si trovi quella di xubuntu normalmente, ma suppongo sia quella, per spiegarmi meglio è quella dove trovo il menù , il visualizza scrivania ecc.
<filippo> glpiana, scusa, dimentico di inserirti nella risposta
<glpiana> ste_862, o Ste86_ , metti su pastebin, per entrambe le macchine,, l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> filippo, allora non ho ben capito. hai installato xubuntu-desktop e l'interfaccia di xfce non ha la barra? è questo il tuo problema?
<filippo> Si glpiana
<glpiana> filippo, nemmeno in basso, nascosta, che se lasci il mouse in basso e in mezzo appare?
<filippo> glpiana, no, non c'è
<glpiana> filippo, su questo pc (diciamo su questa home) avevi già usato xfce o xubuntu?
<Ste86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884154/
<filippo> no, mai
<filippo> glpiana,
<ste_862> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884156/
<ste_862> ecco qua
<glpiana> filippo, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate xfce | grep home
<glpiana> ste_862, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<filippo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884165/
<glpiana> filippo, proviamo a resettare xfce completamente. perderesti qualche configurazione particolare?
<ste_862> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5884172/
<glpiana> ste_862, oki, e questa era la macchina con il kernel 3.2. se installi sto pacchetto immagino ti installerà anche il kernel 3.5
<glpiana> ste_862, i repository sono a posto. sono i pacchetti tra le tue due versioni che non sono sincronizzati
<ste_862> puoi spiegarmi meglio
<filippo> glpiana, siccome ho la cairo dock installata e non la sto più digerendo magari è megli togliere prima quella? mi secco a prendere una per una le mie configurazioni per ora, pensavo a qualcosa di più sbrigativo
<glpiana> filippo, ma tu xfce lo hai usato?
<filippo> si, ma in passato, l'ho aperto in questo momento
<filippo> glpiana,
<glpiana> !info linux-image-generic-lts-quantal precise | ste_862
<ubot-it> ste_862: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.28.35 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<glpiana> filippo, quindi se noi resettiamo xfce non perdi configurazioni che ti interessano, o sbaglio
<filippo> glpiana, io penso di si, non si va a toccare i file di configurazione all'interno della home?
<glpiana> filippo, non si tocca nulla che non sia xfce
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> filippo, nel terminale scrivi: mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_backup              e poi: mv .config/xfce4-session .config/xfce4-session_backup
<ste_862> ho capito che i pacchetti sulle due macchine non sono sincronizzati, ma il pacchetto in questione mi è stato proposto di scaricarlo/installarlo in fase di aggiornamento
<glpiana> filippo, poi torna al login e rientra
<ste_862> sull'altra macchina
<ste_862> come mai non su questa?
<glpiana> ste_862, di default non è installato, quindi lo hai messo tu direttamente o è stato installato come dipendenza per altre vie
<glpiana> il kernel di default su precise è il 3.2
<filippo> ok, glpiana ho trovato, il pannello c'era ma sembrava uno sfondo nero della cairo dock. appena ho tolto quest'ultima ho notato che il piccolo rettangolo (!)era il pannello senza alcun componente (menù, ecc.). ora non mi resta che personalizzarmelo
<glpiana> oki
<filippo> glpiana, ora mi salvo i comandi che mi hai appena dato ma devo scappare, li potrò inserire più tardi. Grazie
<filippo> glpiana, mentre ci sono faccio pulizia! :-)
<ste_862> quindi il pacchetto in questione, riassumendo, che dovrei installare su questa macchina è: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<glpiana> ste_862, non devi installare proprio nulla. nessuno ti obbliga ad avere i kernel di quantal su precise
<glpiana> ste_862, ma se vuoi farlo, fallo
<ste_862> no ok..dicevo se volessi avere la stessa versione di kernel su entrambe le macchine
<glpiana> sì
<ste_862> quindi la causa, potrebbe essere che sull'altra macchina, per via di qualche aggiornamento di qualche pacchetto si sia portato dietro come dipendenza questo nuovo kernel; poichè non l'ho installato io di proposito
<ste_862> potrebbe essere andata cosi?
<ste_862> ...
<glpiana> ste_862, non so dirti perchè tu abbia quel kernel sull'altra macchina
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<pietro98-albini> Avrei un problema
<pietro98-albini> Quando flash mi apre una finestra delle impostazioni non riesco a cliccarla
<pietro98-albini> Ubuntu 12.10 32bit e Chromium
<pietro98-albini> Qualcuno ha delle soluzioni?
<jester-> pietro98-albini: spiegati meglio
<pietro98-albini> jester-, ho aperto mybalsamiq e flash chiede se autorizzo a memorizzare files grandi
<pietro98-albini> jester-, io vorrei dire di si ma la finestrella di flash non è clickabile
<jester-> pietro98-albini: e con firfefox?
<pietro98-albini> jester-, provo
<pietro98-albini> jester-, neanche
<jester-> pietro98-albini: ma flash salva dei files?
<jester-> non mi risulta
<pietro98-albini> jester-, mybalsamiq ha bisogno di salvare il mockup anche sul computer
<jester-> pietro98-albini: boh
<pietro98-albini> jester-, avevo visto in giro che è comune il problema al freeze delle impostazioni di flash
<jester-> in winz funza?
<pietro98-albini> jester-, non lo so perché qua non ho win
<pietro98-albini> jester-, sistemato dal gestore di configurazione esterno :)
<jester-> pietro98-albini: cioè?
<pietro98-albini> jester-, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<pietro98-albini> jester-, ho risolto da lì
<jester-> bouno a sapersi
<a7x> <jester-> pietro98-albini: ma flash salva dei files?
<a7x> sì
<akis24> sera
<massy> buonasera
<ghana> ragazzi mi si continua a scollegare da skipe soluzioni devi sentire urgentemante la mia famiglia in ghana
<jester-> ghana: che skype hai installato
<ghana> l'ultimo credo
<ghana> perchè?
<jester-> ghana: da softcenter o lo hai preso dal sito
<ghana> dal sito
<jester-> ghana: che ubutu usi
<jester-> ghana: 13.04?
<ghana> l ultimo
<ghana> quella nella home
<ghana> però una cosa nn riesco a disistallare quello vecchio nel software senter nn esce
<jester-> ghana: hai installato un .deb?
<ghana> nn mi ricordo
<ghana> come faccio a levarlo?
<jester-> ghana: se da .deb dai nel terminale sudo dpkg --purge skype
<ghana> errore servono privilegi
<ghana> superprivelegi
<jester-> ghana:  sudo dpkg --purge skype
<jester-> digita la pass che non vedrai e dai enter
<ghana> grazie
<ghana> mille
<ghana> amore
<ghana> cosi adesso da dove lo installo skipe
<jester-> ghana: sempre ne terminale
<jester-> gksu software-properties-gtk
<upobot> salve
<ghana> e da dove lo scarico la versione per il 13.04 64bit?
<jester-> ghana: seguimi
<jester-> ghana:  gksu software-properties-gtk
<ghana> ok
<jester-> sempre nel terminale
<upobot> chi mi può aiutare nell'istallazione della scheda di rete wireles nuova istallazione??
<ghana> stai sitto un attimo upobot
<jester-> upobot: tipo?
<ghana> devo chiamare la mia famiglia in ghana
<jester-> ghana: segui e non preoccuparti del chan
<upobot> jester nel senso che non vede la scheda e non l'ha installata
<ghana> ho fatto gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> upobot: che tipo di scheda monta il pc
<ghana> ma nn succede unada
<jester-> ghana hai il desktop con la barra a sinistra?
<ghana> si
<jester-> upobot: no pvt
<ghana> il 13.04 64 bit
<jester-> ghana: scrivi bene nel terminale gksu software-properties-gtk
<ghana> mi chiede la pass
<jester-> ghana: dalla
<ghana> la metto ma poi nnn succede niente
<jester-> devi dare enter
<jester-> dopo averla messa
<ghana> e nn sono stupido fratello l ho fatto
<jester-> ghana: se non esce nulla non hai ubuntu
<ghana> ce l ho eccome
<ghana> premo invio
<ghana> 2 3 volte
<ghana> nn va
<jester-> ghana: scrivi bene nel terminale gksu software-properties-gtk  pass enter
<ghana> io ho fatto
<ghana> e
<ghana> ma metto pass
<jester-> se non esce la gui prendi in giro
<ghana> faccio invio
<ghana> e nn succede niente
<jester-> upobot: lspci ! grep -i network
<jester-> ghana: = non hai ubuntu
<ghana> diocaro ce lo si
<ghana> come te lo devo dire
<ghana> ti faccio condivisione schermo?
<jester-> ghana: apri software center
<jester-> ghana: configura fonti
<ghana> doove è configura
<ghana> fonti
<jester-> guarda nei menu
<ghana> sorgenti fonti?
<jester-> eh
<ghana> sorgenti software
<jester-> eh
<ghana> c'è sorgenti software
<jester-> clicca
<ghana> poi?
<jester-> poi entra nell'etichetta altro software
<upobot> salve
<ghana> ok
<upobot> chi ha voglia di darmi una mano con scheda wireles??
<jester-> ghana: metti la spunta ad extra e parteners
<jester-> upobot: lspci | grep -i network
<ghana> ok ho abilitato i partner poi?
<jester-> ghana: spe
<jester-> ghana: abilita pure indipendente
<ghana> trovato il comando grazie lo stesso jess
<ghana> era sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner" sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> ghana: non è cosi
<jester-> se chiedi e poi vai per i cazzi tuoi
<jester-> ghana: va bè arrangiati
<upobot> ok jester ci sto provando grazie
<ghana> ma vai tra
<ghana> dimmi
<ghana> se non è cosi dimmi tu
<FabrizioT> sera a tutti!
<jester-> upobot: cosa risponde il comando
<jester-> ghana: arrangiati
<jester-> ghana: ti pare normale aggiungere un repo quantal a raring?
<ghana> ma diocaro devo chiamare la mia famiglia per favore
<jester-> se fai cosi la famiglia aspetterà
<ghana> cazzo ne so nn sono un genio del pc
<ghana> sai che ore sono in ghana?
<FabrizioT> Scusatemi, provengo dalla 10.04 e ora ho installato la 13.04 gnome version, ma come metto i programmi sul desktop che è bloccato?? :(
<ghana> per favore
<ghana> hester
<ghana> per fabore
<jester-> FabrizioT: ha la barra laterale a sinistra?
<jester-> ghana: hai gia aggiunto il repo?
<FabrizioT> no, sopra ho un a barra con scritto solo ATTIVITA'
<jester-> FabrizioT: di default mette unity
<jester-> se hai preso ubuntu ufficiale, se tarocco non so
<FabrizioT> No, io ho scaricato la alternate con gnome, unity non mi piace...
<ghana> ho abilitato le cose che mia hai detto
<jester-> FabrizioT: 13.04 alternate non esiste piu
<FabrizioT> ???
<jester-> ghana: devi abilitare pure indipendente
<anoncn_78> sera
<jester-> FabrizioT: alternarte di ubuntu 13.04 non c'è piu
<jester-> c'è quella di lubuntu
<jester-> FabrizioT: quindi che hai installato
<ghana> ezio per favore mia madre ha intorrotto il lavoro per potermki chiamare
<FabrizioT> Jester sto cercando dove l'ho scaricato, ma sono arciconvinto che sia ufficiale :)
<ghana> solo perchè sono negro nn mi aiuta mai nessuno ho capito come va qua in italia...
<jester-> ghana: e 4 hai abilitato indipendente
<ghana> tranq ho usato quel comando la
<ghana> e funziona
<ghana> mi si è installato skipe
<ghana> facendo
<ghana> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner" sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> !raring | FabrizioT
<ubot-it> FabrizioT: Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<ghana> ho urgenza
<jester-> ghana: ok allora sei a posto
<FabrizioT> jester qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<jester-> lancialo e parla con la mamma
<jester-> FabrizioT: installa gnome-tweak-tool  e  usalo per abilitare il desktop
<ghana> oooooooooooooooo ma funziona benissimo jester
<ghana> perche avevi dubbi
<cri> ciao
<ghana> ciao matto
<cri> ari ciao
<Guest77195> buona sera a tutti......credo che il sistema no riesca a vedere il microfono....ubuntu 12.04.......il pc è un aspire one il 10 poliici
<Guest77195> ringrazio in anticipo
<cri> olaz
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-18
<Lo0p> ess ho fatto un modulo del kernel mi è esploso il pc
<akis24> giorno
<Lo0p> ebbe
<Lo0p> tutto bene
<Lo0p> chissa come mai ai creatori di unity è venuta l'idea di mettere la barra sulla sinistra
<Riccardone> Lo0p: ssss.... non si parla di poltiica qui :)
<Lo0p> lol
<Lo0p> in effetti è un'idea da politico mettere la dock cosi, insomma le dock son tutte in basso pero loro la mettono a sinistra e dicono che l'hanno inventata loro....
<Riccardone> ma è modificabile quetsa poszione ?
<Riccardone> *questa
<Lo0p> penso che se ti metti un paio di mesi a leggere il codice di unity poi la puoi spostare
<Lo0p> bella sta opzione --extract-here strano che nn abbiamo messo pure --extract-there
<Riccardone> Ah, pensavo fosse configurabile come i pannelli etc ...
<Riccardone> ma tiprego: http://deepwave.altervista.org/howto/encourage_women_linux_IT/x28-IT.html non l'avevo mai letto ...
<Lo0p> O.o
<akis24> giorno
<atLEX> I have two audio card. Please in Lubuntu 13.4 how can i choosemy audio Card?
<Riccardone> atLEX: italianao plz !
<Riccardone> }italiano
<cristian_c> !english | atLEX
<ubot-it> atLEX: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<atLEX> ho 2 schede audio. Lubuntu mi ha inpostato quella interna. Come faccio ad impostare l'altra scheda come predefinita?
<cristian_c> atLEX, riesci comunque a selezionarla?
<cristian_c> come la selezioni?
<atLEX> Si, la vedo
<cristian_c> come?
<atLEX> con alsa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> atLEX, alsamixer?
<Riccardone> atLEX: sudo alsamix
<Riccardone> la imposti da li con F6 credo
<cristian_c> Riccardone, cos'è?
<atLEX> si la inposto con F6, ma non rimane come predefinita
<cristian_c> atLEX, installa pavucontrol
<atLEX> E' nei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> atLEX, da software center
<Riccardone> atLEX: nemmeno se dai il comando da SuperUser ?
<atLEX> ok
<atLEX> sono nuovo, come si dà il comando di SuperUser?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, già, coa intendi?
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> atLEX, installato?
<atLEX> come lancio il software center?
<akis24> atLEX:  forse con sudo alsactl store  dopo avere impostato ecc  e poi verifica se mantiene le impostazioni
<cristian_c> atLEX, lol
<cristian_c> akis24, può essere
<cristian_c> atLEX, da menù
<cristian_c> atLEX, sturmenti di sistema
<cristian_c> *stru
<Ste_86> ciao a tutti
<Ste_86> problema: sto tendando di compilare ed installare i driver per far funzionare il mio touch screen. E' un TSC-10 della DMC
<Ste_86> macchina di lavoro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Ste_86> al momento della compilazione ho il seguente fatal error: xf86_libc.h: no such file or directory
<Ste_86> potete aiutarmi?
<Ste_86> qualche suggerimento?
<Fede> posso avere un'attimo d'attenzione? sto cercando di istallare kubuntu su un netbook hpmini, quindi senza cd drive, il software é su una usb, quando cerco di istallarlo tramite l'avvio da CD alla fine dell'estrazione dei file mi viene il seguente messaggio d'errore: "could not retrieve the required installation files"
<Fede> cosa devo fare?
<Fede> oltre a questo sotto dice : " per maggiori informazioni consultare il file con i messaggi di errore
<Fede> Grazie :)
<Fede> c'é qualcuno che parla italiano qui?
<OverMe> Fede, ti dice anche quale file di log leggere?
<Fede> un'attimo...
<finduz> salve, sono incorso nell'ennesimo kernel panic... che sono almeno 2 al giorno quando ho tempo di stare al pc 6/7 ore
<finduz> confesso di esser passato dalla lts alla 13.04
<finduz> ma appena ho un po di tempo penso di cambiare (consigliatemi qualche derivata)
<Fede> OverMe dovrebbe essere questo, C.\users\federico\appdata\local\temp\wubi-13.04-rev279.log
<OverMe> Fede, perché stai installando con wubi? fai installazione normale dual-boot
<Fede> ossia? scusa l'ignoranza
<Fede> tramite la bios?
<finduz> fede metti il cd/dvd e riavvia.. poi selezioni istalla a fianco
<OverMe> sì, devi impostare il bios per eseguire il boot da usb
<OverMe> !installazione | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Fede> asp...io non ho una drive cd...ho tutto il software su una chiavetta
<Fede> un attimo, adesso ci provo
<Fede> allora, F9 boot device options o F10 bios setup?
<Riccardone> Fede: dipende dal tuo laptop
<Riccardone> F10 entri nel BIOS e poi da li imposti tutto ...
<Fede> ?
<Fede> schiaccio F10 ma non succede nulla, la schermata resta uguale
<Fede> @ riccardone
<Riccardone> lo devi premere durante il riavvio ... prima che si avvi la macchina insomma
<Fede> ah...lo premo prima dello startup menu?
<Riccardone> Fede: si
<Fede> @ riccardone...nulla :(
<Riccardone> appena accendi la macchina, incomincia a premere F10 fintantoche non entri nel BIOS
<Riccardone> tasti alternativi di solito sono F9 o F2 su alcuni laptop
<Riccardone> devi fare un po di prove
<Fede> cioe, se premo esc mi viene la lista indicata sopra, pero se faccio come dici te non succede nulla, mi avvia eindows normalmente
<Fede> sto provando le alternative
<Fede> premendo F2 mi é apparsa una schemata che dice hp advanced system diagnostics...nulla di tutto ció?
<Fede> e ci sono varie opzioni...system information, start up test run in test system tuneup hard disk test memory test battery test error log
<Fede> peró premendo f10 e f9 continuamente non succede nulla
<vava> salve, c'è nessuno che potrebbe darmi una mano con un problema di aggiornamento??
<Fede> che palle!!
<OverMe> vava, spiega, chi sa/vuole ti aiuta
<vava> è la stessa cosa che mi stavo dicendo prima quando sta stramaledetta baracca nn aggiornava
<vava> meglio ancora ti faccio vedere cosa mi dice il terminale quando gli faccio sudo apt-get install -f
<vava> qual'è l'indirizzo per copiare le scritte lunghe?
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887470/
<Fede> @ riccardone...sn riuscito ad entrare nella bios...ora?
<OverMe> vava, "Spazio esaurito sul device" mi sembra chiaro
<vava> ho praticamente spostato tutto su un hard disk e il resto ho cancellato quello che nn mi serviva
<vava> e continua a dare sto messaggio
<OverMe> vava, df -h
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887476/
<Fede> ci sono diverse opzioni... Main, Security, Diagnostics, system, configuration
<OverMe> vava, mount
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887480/
<OverMe> vava, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<vava> tutto insieme o prima uno e poi l'altro?,
<OverMe> anche tutto insieme
<Fede> @ OverMe scusa se ti disturbo, finalmente sono riuscito ad entrare nella bios, adesso per intallarlo tramite usb cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> Fede, cerchi nel bios le impostazioni di boot e come priorità ci metti i device usb
<vava> nulla, continua come prima a dare errore disco pieno
<Fede> @ Overme...Boot order/USB Diskette on key/USB Hard disk?
<Fede> é in inglese :(
<OverMe> sì
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887494/
<OverMe> vava, strano eppure non è pieno e neanche montato in sola lettura, vediamo che dice si proviamo a creare un file
<Fede> ecco, schiaccio invio?
<OverMe> vava, sudo touch /forcefsck
<vava> nn fa nulla
<OverMe> vava, aspetta, nel paste i comandi li hai dati male
<vava> cosa devo mettere
<OverMe> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<vava> MI FA SEMPRE LO STESSO VERSO
<vava> ups, scusa il maiusc
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887505/
<OverMe> vava, ls -al /
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887512/
<OverMe> vava, col forcefsck a riavvio ti fa la scansione del disco
<OverMe> riavvia e vedi se trova qualche errore
<vava> ok, quindi riavvio?
<vava> ok
<OverMe> yes
<akis24> ciao
<vava> ok, riavviato, e ora?
<OverMe> non ti ha fatto la scansione della partizione?
<vava> si, ha controllato i dischi
<vava> ora riprovo a installare?
<OverMe> ridammi: df -h && mount
<vava> mi appare un simbolino sulla barra sopra,
<vava> errore broken count
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887546/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install -f
<vava> il solito
<vava> come prima
<OverMe> che strano, prova a darmi anche un: df -i
<vava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887570/
<OverMe> mmm sono finiti gli inode
<vava> ??
<OverMe> praticamente hai talmente tanti file che anche se lo spazio non è finito è finito il numero di file che il filesystem può contenere
<vava> come risolvo?
<OverMe> spara questo nel termianale e pazienta un po', dovrebbe trovare le cartelle dove ci sono più file: sudo find / -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<OverMe> poi pasta il risultato e vediamo che fare
<vava> più che altro ho eliminato e messo nel hard disk tutto quello che avevo nel pc
<vava> tranne la parte di roba che c'è nella partizione windows
<OverMe> hai spostato solo la parte che avevi nella home
<OverMe> ma la home è separata
<OverMe> qui il problema è sulla / non sulla /home
<vava> mh, ok
<vava> quindi sn tutti file di aggiornamento e roba di programmi nn foto e altri file del genere
<OverMe> sì
<vava_> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887615/
<vava_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887615/
<OverMe> sudo find /usr -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<vava_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887629/
<vava_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887638/
<vava_> ora posso riprovare?
<OverMe> vava_, no, ma dalla regia mi dicono che dovresti avviare la live a fare un fsck approfondito che quel 1 øw	Ñ¥–Áô non è bello
<vava_>  e come fo?
<OverMe> ce l'hai il cd/usb di ubuntu?
<vava_> no
<vava_> mi è stato tutto installato da gente che ha insistito dicendo, nn ti darà mai problemi... è meglio di windows, in effetti lo è stato fino ad ora
<vava_> e ciò dovrebbe farti capire la mia completa ignoranza
<jester-> si è come dire che la bionda da meno rogne della rossa
<OverMe> vava_, questo è un problema di disco/filesystem. comunque, se puoi scarica una live e masterizza la iso o fai una chiavetta usb
<vava_> mh... mi sà che è meglio che trovi quel fenomeno che m'aveva istallato tutto
<OverMe> vava_, se lo trovi digli di fargli un fsck approfondito
<vava_> ok
<vava_> grazie della pazienza
<vava_> ciauz
<OverMe> ciao
<jester-> secondo me è uno dei soliti sfigati che gli formatta tutto
<checco86> ciao a tutti,qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano per l installazione di ubuntu 13.04?
<enzotib> checco86, spiega qual è il problema
<checco86> purtroppo non riesco a fare bot da usb e da cd nel pc in questione,allora ho proveduto a mettere l hd in un box per hd interno e farlo diventare esterno,e da un altro pc vorrei installare ubuntu su una partizione gia fatta,
 * santamucca si è perso
<checco86> il problema e che il file bootabile di ubuntu non viene riconosciuto bene e al bot rimane schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto,e non parte
<enzotib> checco86, controllato l'md5?
<checco86> sto provando in tutti nìmodi
<checco86> md5 ? cioe?
<enzotib> !md5 | checco86
<ubot-it> checco86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<checco86> dove lo trovo il codice?
<enzotib> checco86, leggi il wiki, c'è scritto tutto
<checco86> si ma il terminale di windows?
<checco86> ok ok scusami
<checco86> mmm devoriscaricarlo perche il file in questione l ho cancellato per avere memoria ,e risulta solo nella penna usb creata con uneboting
<checco86> e allora rifare il procedimento
<checco86> perche strano me lo legge da windows come install ubuntu
<newbie> salve ho una domanda
<Guest69057> ho lubuntu e vorrei installare i software scolastici di edubuntu
<checco86> quindi cosa mi consigli di riscaricarlo?
<Guest69057> qualcuno sà darmi un dritta?
<enzotib> checco86, ti consiglio di non usare unetbootin, che ultimamente dà un po' di problemi
<jester-> Guest69057: basta metterlo da softcenter
<enzotib> !usbwin | checco86
<ubot-it> checco86: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest69057> cioè..lo scarico direttamente dal softcenter?
<Guest69057> dal aggiornamento software
<Guest69057> o dal gestore pachetti
<checco86> va bene,,,,infatti evvero che ogni tanto da problemi,,, ascoltero il tuo consiglio ,vediamo un po sta cosa,e comunque ti ringrazio,,,,ci vediamo poi e ti faccio sapere,,
<checco86> :-)
<jester-> Guest69057: o apt da terminale o dal softcenter
<Guest69057> trovato..sembra che ci sia anche dal gestore pacchetti
<santamucca> Guest69057, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Guest69057> jester..almeno..cosi pare
<jester-> Guest69057: pescano tutti negli stessi repo
<Guest69057> grazie
<Guest69057> cosi ho la distro completa
<enzotib> Guest69057, come dice santamucca ;)
<seize> ciao
<Guest69057> grazie di tutto
<Guest69057> siete sempre gentili
<Guest69057> ha..giusto per chiedere
<Guest69057> sò che sono fuori tema
<Guest69057> sapete qualche comuniti che supporti Gentoo?
<Guest69057> ok sorry
<Guest69057> :-)
<akhilleus> il notebook è impazzito:caldissomo come risolvo?
<akhilleus> c'è qualche procedura per verificare ???
<akhilleus> si spegne pure
<santamucca> akhilleus, intanto installa lm-sensors
<akhilleus> forse c'è
<santamucca> sudo sensors-detect e poi sensors
<akhilleus> command not found
<santamucca> e allora installa lm-sensors...
<santamucca> sicuramente si può vedere senza quel pacchetto ma non so
<akhilleus> sta aggiornando finisce e lo faccio subito
<checco86> ciao, enzotib niente da fare stesso identico problema
<santamucca> checco86, il checksum è identico?
<checco86> si controllato identico
<checco86> ho installato da quel programma che mi hai detto
<checco86> su pendrive, ma niente
<checco86> rimane schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto, sto pensando che non sia windows 7 che mi  blocca sta cosa,,,
<checco86> ma non ci voglio credere
<jester-> checco86: cambia la usb
<jester-> o usa dvd
<checco86> da dvd non fa perche ho un notebook
<checco86> o come cavolo si scrive,
<checco86> cambiando pen drive è uguale
<jester-> checco86: sicuro che avvi la partizione usb giusta?
<jester-> avvii
<checco86> si certo
<santamucca> scusami non ho capito bene, vedi subito 'sto cursore lampeggiante
<checco86> si
<santamucca> oppure riesci ad arrivare nel menu dove puoi anche modificare le opzioni di avvio?
<checco86> le opzioni di avvio le ho cambiate e posso farlo tranquillamente,,,
<checco86> e posso selezionare il boot dal menu del bios
<santamucca> puoi cambiare le opzioni di avvio della live? acpi=off? o stiamo parlando di cose diverse?
<checco86> dal bios intendi?
<checco86> perche se e cosi cerco la voce nel menu del bios,dall altro pc mi sembrava ci fosse una voce simile
<checco86> ma scusate non si puo installare con wubi?
<claudiobernardi> avrei bisogno di aiuto: ho installato i driver ati con ubuntu 13.04 ma ora la risoluzione del portatile va a massimo 1024x768 e non vedo più nulla...
<checco86> perche ho letto che la installa su windows e poi successivamente se la voglio su una partizione'? posso farlo?
<claudiobernardi> come posso fare per riportare la risoluzione a quella originale` 1366x768`
<jester->   claudiobernardi  rimuovendo il driver che quello open va meglio
<claudiobernardi> e come si fa, visto che non ho più la dash
<jester-> come lo hai messo
<checco86> quindi?
<claudiobernardi> con una guida che ho trovato su internet
<Fede> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per installare kubuntu, il software é su una chiavetta usb, ho giá impostato il boot nella bios per la chiavetta, ma ogni volta che apro il boot manager per avviare il setup mi avvia windows normalmente
<checco86> chiaro stessa cosa a me
<jester-> claudiobernardi: se non sai come lo hau messo come si fa a capire come toglierlo
<checco86> iihhihihi
<Fede> c'é qualcuno che mi puó dare una dritta?
<jester-> Fede: = non fa il boot da usb
<Fede> @jester...quindi?
<checco86> non fa boot da usb
<jester-> Fede: quindi setta il bios bene e lo devi fare con la usb collegata
<checco86> rimane schermo nero e trattino lampeggiaNTE in alto
<Fede> infatti é sempre stata collegata
<jester-> sempre che hai la usb sia fatta a regola d'arte
<jester-> Fede: usb fatta con?
<checco86> controllato con md5sum, installato da usb installer
<Fede> in che senso?
<checco86> uneboting?
<checco86> ma è possibile che col mio pc non riesco a risolvere nulla , e con quello degli altri si?
<Fede> @jester...ho la schermata del bios davanti a me in questo momento...cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> checco86: sa di usb farlocca se non parte nulla
 * santamucca per la cronaca ha sempre usato "linux live usb creator"
<checco86> dici proviamo con usb lexar
<jester-> almeno la prima schemata la dovresti vedere
<checco86> in effetti è un po strano,
<jester-> checco86: prova la live alternate di lubuntu
<Fede> @jester...ad esempio su boot order ho messo come primario usb diskette on key/usb hard disk
<jester-> poi aggiungerai altro de
<checco86> proviamo a farlo da una diversa usb ancora, ne ho provato tre per ora. proviamo
<checco86> cioe??
<checco86> lubuntu e poi come faccio a mettere ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> checco86: INSTALLI ubuntu-desktop per unity e kubuntu-desktop per kde, xubuntu per xfce
<checco86> ok tancks
<checco86> iiiihhi
<Fede> aiuto...
<jester-> checco86: è solo installer
<checco86> cioe?
<jester-> checco86: idem per te
<jester-> checco86: non c'è prova ubuntu
<jester-> installa solo con grafica minima
<jester-> Fede: vale anche per te
<checco86> ok ok
<jester-> !usbwin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> e controllate il sum
<checco86> ok grazie speriamo che l altra usb sia meglio
<checco86> quindi da wubi non fa ad installare ubuntu definitivamente,?una risposta che puo facilitarmi la cosa,,,se fosse possibile
<jester-> checco86: wubi per fortuna non c'è piu dalla 13.04
<Fede> il sum? scusa l'ignoranza
<checco86> ok ok
<jester-> !md5sum | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<checco86> niente
<checco86> niente da fare, qualcuno ha un idea??
<checco86> nel notebook non parte ,da un messaggio x86 richiesto ecc ecc, invece nell altro portatile non parte manco a lanciarla,sto vedendo tutte le impostazioni del bios ma non capisco il problema
<checco86> jester:
<checco86> jester-:
<checco86> sono ancora fermo cosi nulla da fare
<jester->  checco86 come dire che hai gia scaricato fatto usb etc etc?
<santamucca> x86 richiesto?
<checco86> allora prima enzotib mi ha detto di provare a controllare md5,e io ho riscaricato poi controllato e installato su usb da quel programma che mi avete consigliato voi...
<jester-> checco86: pare che hai preso la 64 bit e il yuo processore è a 43
<checco86> poi abbiamo parlato e mi hai consigliato un altra usb
<checco86> ti spiego ...
<jester-> è a 32
<checco86> devo installarlo su un hard disk interno che ho messo in un box per hd e quindi me lo da come esterno,,,
<jester-> x86 richiesto ecc ecc
<checco86> e quell hd e sicuro di un pc a 64 bit
<jester-> normale
<enzotib> checco86, l'HD non fa differenza tra 32 e 64
<checco86> e sul quale non parte manco il bot da usb e non so il motivo
<jester-> ma se il pc da cui installi è a 32
<checco86> che palle
<checco86> un casino per nulla
<checco86> mi puoi aiutare per vedere se le impostazioni del boot sono giuste?
<jester-> e va a finire che fai partire il disco usb al voot
<jester-> boot
<checco86> perche se riesco a far partire il bot nel pc a 64 bit vado liscio gia che ho avuto in passato ubuntu
<jester-> invece che la usb
<jester-> quindi attacalo dopo
<checco86> no perche quando faccio il boot della pen drive non ho messo l hd
<checco86> per sicurezza a sta cosa
<checco86> quindi non capisco
<jester-> pc vecchio?
<jester-> che forse non supporta usb boot
<checco86> nel pc dove voglio installare 13.04 avevo gia ubuntu 12.
<checco86> avevo 2giga di ram e le ho fatte diventare 3 cambiando una ram,
<checco86> hp550 un po vecchio ma e un fulmine ancora
<jester-> checco86: winz parte?
<checco86> certo
<jester-> ha il cdrom?
<checco86> cio winzozz 7 ultimate,senza aggiornamenti,
<checco86> crack versione
<checco86> no
<jester-> ha il cdrom?
<jester-> e come lo hai messo qinz7
<checco86> li legge ma non li legge beene
<checco86> ce lo messo io tramite un file da torrent
<jester-> un pc cosi dubito che faccia boot da usb
<checco86> cioe???
<jester-> non c'è ragione perchè non debba partire
<checco86> non è che devo aggiornare il bios?
<jester-> cioè non supporta boot da usb
<checco86> ma prima facevo boot da usb tranquillamente
<jester-> checco86: prima
<checco86> incredibile ma vero
<checco86> e lo so prima di bo non lo so
<checco86> prima quando ho installato in passato ubuntu,vista ,7
<jester-> adesso non piu a quanto pare e se non funza alternate lubunutu il problela non p il sistema
<checco86> reinstallato xp crack
<checco86> aspetta lubuntu non lho installao su usb,,
<jester-> checco86: è tutta roba che v su da cd crack o no
<jester-> checco86: ti avevo detto di prendere alternate lubuntu
<jester-> e provare
<checco86> si ma mi avevi detto di farlo partire prima da un altra usb
<jester-> checco86: o stai trollando
<checco86> o non so chi me lo ha scritto prima
<checco86> lol
<checco86> davvero
<jester-> checco86: sempre su una usb la devi mettere
<checco86> lubuntu proviamo lubuntu allora?
<jester-> si vai avanti dopo a trollare
<checco86> trollare che significa ihihihih
<checco86> scusami la domanda
<checco86> hiihih
<checco86> chi vuole una birra'?
<jester-> checco86: craccare è illegale se in canale ci fosse qualche finanziere che fa il suo lavoro il tuo ip si  vede 79.47.81.225
<checco86> ce un caldo che manco in africa ce l hanno, qui da me
<jester-> da quello ti vengono a prendere
<checco86> oooooooooù
<checco86> ma sono solo dei programmi
<jester-> na bella denuncetta penale ti passa la voglia di fafre lo s sborone
<checco86> ma mica vengono a prendere me con tutti i malfattori che ci sono in giro
<jester-> non fa differenza
<checco86> e che cazzo propio io,,,
<jester-> quindi regolati
<checco86> ok ok manco dovevo scriverlo
<checco86> in effetti
<checco86> ma se volgio nascondere il mio ip qua?
<checco86> senno qua mi entrate nel pc,,,
<jester-> sul server freenode o proxy ti vedono anche se porti le mutande e di che colore
<checco86> allora che faccio...non devo entrare piu qua mi stai  dicendo?
<a7x> scappa finché sei in tempo
<a7x> oppure
<a7x> !cloak | ChanServ
<ubot-it> ChanServ: Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<a7x> !cloak | checco86, anche tu
<ubot-it> checco86, anche tu: Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<enzotib> ormai sei schedato
<jester-> oggià
<checco86> e quindi? che succede
<checco86> guardate che non si fa nulla di male
<checco86> spiegatemi che non vi seguo
<jester-> anche se rubi la pensione a una vecchietta nonfai nulla di male se non cade
<jester-> hai pubblicamente dichiarato di a er craccato qualche winz
<checco86> ma puo essere anche no
<jester-> winz va pagato quindi equivale a un furto
<checco86> in effetti anche te ci hai ragione
<checco86> e lho pagato pure caro visto che il pc vale 200 e ne costa 450-500 solo perche ce winzozz
<jester-> vai a scippare la vecchietta e poi te ne vanti al bar?
<checco86> ma che dici'?????
<checco86> ho solo installato qualche cagata che poi voglio togliere e mettere ubuntu cosi non ce bisogno di rubare e scaricare nulla di contraffatto visto che è open sorce
<checco86> giusto???penso di essere nella buona strada no?
<santamucca> checco, una licenza di windows è appiccicata sul tuo pc
<jester-> si si linux è open sorcio
<santamucca> per me è un troll
<checco86> troll che significa
<jester-> santamucca: quoto
<aleBabbu> ciao, scusate posso chiedere un parere tecnico in questa chat?
<santamucca> ce n'è bisogno
<jester-> ci ha preso per quelli che vengono giu dalla montagna con la piena
<jester-> aleBabbu: dica
<checco86> veramente troll non è il termine giusto.
<aleBabbu> volevo chiedere
<checco86> io non vorrei creare disdigui e cose che fanno arrabbiare gli altri in chat,,
<checco86> cmq volevo solo una mano per ubuntu e basta,
<aleBabbu> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04 ma quando provo ad accedere mi si blocca completamente
<checco86> poi abiamo parlato di cose no sens
<checco86> e mi state trattando da troll
<checco86> che ho cercato su wiki e non sapevo manco cosa voleva dire
<checco86> scusatemi ma vi siete confusi,sara per la prossiam
<checco86> grazie ancora della vostra disponibilita
<checco86> sono dispiaciuto di come mi avete quasi offeso ,e nessuno piu dice niente'??
<checco86> jeste-: ?
<checco86> jester- :
<fede> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi sá dire come installare un modem vodafone mobile wi fi su kubuntu?
<fede> c'é qualche plug in da scaricare?
<cristian_c> fede, wi-fi?
<fede> si
<cristian_c> fede, intendi il 3g usb?
<fede> si
<cristian_c> fede, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede> scusate, non capisco
<cristian_c> fede, apri un terminale
<fede> @cristian c
<fede> asp...é che ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc che ha windows
<fede> lsusb && lsusb -t...cosa sarebbero?
<cristian_c> fede, è un comando
<cristian_c> fede, devi avviare il sistema
<fede> aprire un terminale e scrivere quel comando?
<cristian_c> fede, sì
<fede> @cristian_c....scusa l'ignoranza, come lo apro il terminale?
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t è universale
<cristian_c> ma poi dipende dalla versione che usi di *buntu
<desversen> ragazzi ho un casino con le partizioni dell'HD... ho Ubuntu su chiavetta , cerco di installarlo, ma mi dice "error while mouting"
<cristian_c> desversen, su live funziona?
<cristian_c> *in
<desversen> no
<desversen> mi dice la stessa cosa
<desversen> ora visto che mi puzza, ho tolto l'HD e l'ho messo un adattore cosi vedo se riesco a salvarmi dei dati
<cristian_c> è strano dato che non sono chiamate in causa le partizioni
<cristian_c> desversen, spiega esattamente cosa succede
<desversen> ho creato una nuova partizione con gParted, visto che ubuntu non me lo voleva installare
<desversen> avevo troppe partizioni (5, non so come mai)
<desversen> cosi ora gli ho creato una partizione apposta
<desversen> gparted ha fatto tutto, tutto ok, però non riuscivo a spegnerlo
<desversen> si è inchiodato (per fortuna non stava facendo niente) cosi hofatto un force shut down
<desversen> ho messo la chiavetta USB con dentro ubuntu (creata con unboot)
<desversen> ma non mi entra ne in live ne me loinstalla, dice che non riesco a montare le partizioni
<desversen> io faccio Skip ma poi rimane impallato sul logo ubuntu
<cristian_c> desversen, ripeto: cosa accade dop oaver inserito la live?
<cristian_c> *aver
<cristian_c> fai una foto se non riesci a spiegare
<desversen> ora ce l'ho spento perché ho estratto l'HD e copio i dati ! :)
<desversen> dice Failed to mount due o tre dei /dev/sd
<desversen> e posso scegliere tra M (manual recovery) e S (skip)
<desversen> cmq vi riscrivo dopo dai
<cristian_c> desversen, non importa che ci sia lhard disk
<desversen> con il computer qua vicino :)
<cristian_c> *l'
<desversen> scusate il disturbo
<desversen> cristian_c: ecco, ho fatto partire da Live USB
<cristian_c> ok
<desversen> cristian_c: An error occured while mounting /sys/fs/fuse/connections.
<desversen> press S to skip mouting or M for manual recovery
<desversen> cristian_c:  che faccio? S o M ? Se faccio "S" me ne altri 2 di errori in parti diverse
<jester-> m
<desversen> ok
<desversen> finestrella BLU di UNebootin in cima a sinistra, e poi la seguente scritta:
<jester-> unet fa cagare ultimamente
<desversen> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored
<jester-> d
<jester-> ma se usb da unet significa che ha errori
<desversen> asp mi dice ancora
<jester-> sei in winz?
<desversen> . / sbin/sulogin: error while lading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-Linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1: cannot read file data: input/output error mountall start/starting
<jester-> è bacata
<desversen> ah, ne scarico un'altra? fiuu
<desversen> pensavo fosse qualche problema di HD
<jester-> controlla md5sum della iso
<desversen> (cmq facendo D non mi fa niente, mi appare la lettera )
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> desversen: sei con winzoz?
<akhilleus> come spengo queste maledette ventole
<akhilleus> è assurdo questo problema....
<desversen> desversen: ubuntu l'ho scaricato con OSx Snow Leopard
<jester-> non è assuedo hai un acpi linux non digeribile
<desversen> e ho creato la chiavetta sempre li
<jester-> desversen: il sum quaglia?
<desversen> no, codice proprio diversissimo
<jester-> quindi è bacata
<jester-> riscarica
<desversen> cmq strano  che il file si chiami precise-desktop-amd64
<jester-> desversen: chew centra unet con mac
<desversen> e non tipo ubuntu-12.04 e qualcosa
<desversen> jester-:  mi è stato chiesto se sono su winz e ho detto di no (se per winz intendevate windows)
<jester-> desversen: devi guardare il dum dello stesso file
<akhilleus> si é spento
<akhilleus> scusate
<desversen> io scaricando ubuntu dal sito ufficiale ho scaricato questo precise-desktop-amd64.iso :)
<akhilleus> jester mi aiuti per favore??? ho il notebook in fiamme!
<jester-> desversen: sei su un mac e che cenntra unetbot
<akhilleus> ventole accese al massimo ((
<jester-> akhilleus: c'è poco da aiutare
<akhilleus> cosa dovei fare?
<akhilleus> dimmi almeno...
<jester-> akhilleus: quale ubuntu e con quale kernel
<akhilleus> ho aggiornato pure il kernel
<akhilleus> adesso ho 3.10
<akhilleus> pensavo che aggiornando andasse bene invece (((
<jester-> se al kernel non piace l'acpi va a casso
<jester-> e con quello di serie andava bene?
<akhilleus> qualche aiutino?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> affatto ho aggiornato per questo
<desversen> ora per sicurezza scarico un'altra versione e poi esco , a dopo! grazie ragazzi
<jester-> akhilleus: cerca sul forum ammaregano per tipo di pc
<akhilleus> cioè?
<jester-> cioè il kernel non supporata il tuo bios
<akhilleus> riscalda per questo?
<jester-> o c'è un workaround o aggiorni il bios o puppi
<jester-> akhilleus: prova con la laive
<jester-> live
<cristian_c> akhilleus, doppia scheda grafica?
<jester-> se va il problema è da sminchiamento utonto
<akhilleus> no è  1pavilion dv6
<cristian_c> ce ne sono tanti di dv6
<akhilleus> per verificare la temperatura?
<jester-> non ha p roblemi il pavillone, scommeto che da live va bene
<cristian_c> !lm-sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lm-sensors'
<cristian_c> !sensori
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensori'
<jester-> ha una scheda intel
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quando è iniziato il problema?
<akhilleus> comando non trovato
<jester-> e bios digeribile
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> era nello scatolo ho il desktop di solito
<jester-> se fa il pirla gli hai fatto qualcosa
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ti sei fatto il pc nuovo?
<jester-> akhilleus: o è intasato e va pulito
<cristian_c> jester-, facile che abbia la doppia scheda
<akhilleus> dico...visto che fa così aggiorno e vediamo se risolvo:nulla da fare!!!!
<akhilleus> no
<jester-> cristian_c: pavillone'
<cristian_c> eh
<akhilleus> ho un vecchio desktop ma va bene
<jester-> akhilleus: e 4 prova da live
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<akhilleus> come verifico la temperatura???
<jester-> va bè
<akhilleus> aspetta vedo il seriale
<cristian_c> jester-, facepalm
<cristian_c> akhilleus, è nuovo?
<cristian_c> jester-, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg/300px-Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg XD
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> lo usavo prima e andava bene
<akhilleus> oggi l'ho preso e va male
<jester-> cristian_c: lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prima quando?
<jester-> akhilleus: e 5 la live
<akhilleus> 3 mesi fa
<cristian_c> akhilleus, metti una live
<akhilleus> dici per vedere se va bene?
<cristian_c> eh
<akhilleus> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&tmp_geoLoc=true&product=5091089
<akhilleus> é questo
<cristian_c> -,-
<akhilleus> magari è il bios come verifico la versione?
<akhilleus> é exe e non ho windows installato
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ad aprile però scrivevi in bimbominkiese
<cristian_c> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/09/%23ubuntu-it.html
<akhilleus> mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 Graphics (switchable)
<akhilleus> quindi cosa faccio
<akhilleus> ?
<cristian_c> jester-, ha la doppia scheda
<akhilleus> se sono le ventole me ne fregavo ma è caldissimo
<akhilleus> e si spegne
<cristian_c> 'Buonasera a tutti, questo portatile ha doppia scheda video, una HD 5650 per "alte prestazioni" e una 4250 per il "risparmio energetico" amd'
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi, poche balle
<akhilleus> cioè ho detto che ho 1 super pc????
<cristian_c> jester-, ati+ati
<akhilleus> è 1 checca diooo
<jester-> fagli mettere il bambalè
<cristian_c> akhilleus, eh???
<cristian_c> jester-, però no l'ho trovata subito la info
<cristian_c> jester-, mai fidarsi di quello che ti dice l'utente
<cristian_c> :P
<akhilleus> io non ho ddetto mai di avere un pc perfrmante
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> 20:13:19 <cristian_c> akhilleus, doppia scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> 20:13:41 <akhilleus> no è  1pavilion dv6
<akhilleus> si è pavilion dv6 3156 sl
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lol
<akhilleus> vorrei capire se è il pc o il sistem tutto qui
<akhilleus> ops
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma leggi?
<akhilleus> si leggo e nn so se ha la doppia scheda
<cristian_c> facepalm
<akhilleus> mica siamo tutti esperti
<cristian_c> akhilleus, no, non leggi
<cristian_c> ti ho appena mostrato che hai una doppia scheda
<cristian_c> akhilleus, puoi vederlo anche da live
<akhilleus> e cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ecco perché la ventola va a mille
<cristian_c> perché le stai usando tutte e due
<akhilleus> si ma caldissimo è il pc almeno verifico se è ok
<akhilleus> la temperatura
<cristian_c> hai una hd 5650 dedicata e una hd 4250 integrata
<cristian_c> akhilleus, poche storie, il problema è chiaro
<akhilleus> quindi come risolvo?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<akhilleus> nn mi interessa sapere se ho la doppia scheda vorrei risolvere
<cristian_c> akhilleus, è l'ultima volta che ti aiuto
<cristian_c> non segui
<jester-> cristian_c: intel invidia?
<akhilleus> entra nel mio pc se nn mi credi se hai team ti do pass
<akhilleus> vedi se dico cavolate...
<cristian_c> jester-, no
<cristian_c> 20:33:04 <cristian_c> hai una hd 5650 dedicata e una hd 4250 integrata
<cristian_c> jester-, ati è ati
<akhilleus> dimmi come risolvo
<akhilleus> per favore
<cristian_c> *+
<cristian_c> jester-, e pensare che è stata messa pure la voce del bot
<cristian_c> ma lui non legge
<jester-> eh
<jester-> vuole che glielo si meni
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque, doppia ati, sfiga nella sfiga
<cristian_c> XD
<akhilleus> abilito i driver ho letto il wiki
<cristian_c> no
<akhilleus> vediamo se riesco
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non hai letto niente
<jester-> hihihi
<akhilleus> disabilito?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> akhilleus, leggi questi link per favore
<jester-> gia usare linux w e prendere un pc con ati è da masochista con 2 da sclero
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ti ho spiegato la causa del problema e ti ho indicato come risolvere. Fai uno sforzo anche tu
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma molti non lo sanno
<akhilleus> ok grazie
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e domanda anche sul forum
<cristian_c> perché a te ti vedo male a fare la procedura, onestamente
<cristian_c> *a te ti non si dice :P
<akhilleus> si ma guida molto difficile per me installo un'altro sistema faccio prima magari 13.04
<akhilleus> grazie
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non cambia una fava
<massy> salve
<massimelotti> buonasera
<cristian_c> lol
<WebbyIT> Hola. Qualcuno ha idea di come estrarre un file .tar.md5? Mi diche che non sa gestirlo! 13.04
<jester-> WebbyIT: tar.md5 mai sentito
<WebbyIT> jester-, è per le ROM android
<jester-> WebbyIT: file sticass.tar.md5 che risponde
<WebbyIT> jester-, risolto, tar xvf
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> non mi intendo di droido
<enzotib> xvf è un tar normale
<jester-> eh
<WebbyIT> enzotib, mai capito come funziona tar da terminale
<WebbyIT> normalmente tasto destro -> estrai qua d'ignoranza pura
<enzotib> io mi ricordo tar -xAvf, dove A='' per tar, A='z' per gz e A='j' per bz2
<WebbyIT> interessante
<cristian_c> !tar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tar'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<anoncn_78> sera
<fra_dolcino> ciao ho dei problemi con google-earth, si crasha all'apertura, ecco l'errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5888649/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, che driver usi?
<cristian_c> che kernel usi?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, Linux dusko 3.2.0-49-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 17:39:32 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> dusko?
<cristian_c> sei su precise
<cristian_c> ?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si si 12.04
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho scaricato la versione 32bit
<fra_dolcino> anche se il processore sarebbe un vecchio AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<ky> salve
<ky> c'è qualcuno?
<DavidCoq> ky, ti senti solo?
<ky> no cerco aiuto
<ky> puoi aiutarmi?
<ky> riuardo driver nvidia
<jester-> ky: cioè?
<ky> io ho ubuntu 13.04, e vorrei installare i driver nvidia ma non riesco a farli partire
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, forse il problema è quello
<ky> ho provato nvidia current official e x-swat
<ky> ma con official lo schermo parte a 4:3 800x600 e non ha altre risoluzioni
<jester-> ky: fatto da driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> se non ferma il nuvo fa casino
<ky> mi dice che non sto usando driver proprietari
<jester-> ky: riavvia al grub pigi e poi nella riga kernel aggiungi nomodeset e f10 per partire
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quale scheda grafica
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> geforce gt520M
<jester-> se funza su fa definirtivo
<ky> riavviare al grub e pigiare cosa?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c,  RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<jester-> cristian_c: altra doppia scheda?
<cristian_c> jester-, no scheda medievale
<jester->  <jester-> ky: riavvia al grub pigi la lettera e poi nella riga kernel aggiungi nomodeset e f10 per
<cristian_c> jester-, vuole usare con google earth
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ma hai l'accelerazione 3d?
<jester-> cristian_c: dicevo per ky
<cristian_c> ah
<jester-> cristian_c: eh la credenza che linux riporti tutto bambino
<cristian_c> 22:14:54 <ky> ho provato nvidia current official e x-swat
<cristian_c> jester-, ppa
<cristian_c> XD
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho dei casini con quella scheda ho provato a far funzionare l'accellerazione ma pare non sia possibile
<jester-> ky: messi i nvidia da ppa?
<cristian_c> jester-, sminchiamento assicurato
<jester-> bella vaccata
<cristian_c> x-swat
<cristian_c> sciruo
<cristian_c> *sicuro
<ky> i ppa ufficiali?
<jester-> !ppa-purge | ky
<ubot-it> ky: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, in un terminale
<jester-> ky: poi usa driver aggiuntivi
<ky> ma io i ppa li ho aggiunti perchè driver aggiuntivi non mi da niente
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5888726/
<ky> appena installato ubuntu ho controllato e dice che non driver proprietari
<jester-> ky: sono nwìei repo i nvidia e i ppa sono veleno
<cristian_c> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma forse la scheda è vecchia e nvidia ha ritirato il supporto
<cristian_c> ky, che scheda è?
<ky> geforce gt 520M
<cristian_c> uhm
<ky> sul sito nvidia i driver sono ancora aggiornati
<jester-> non è vecchia è come quella di giggi
<cristian_c> ky, ma è strano
<jester-> serve il current da repo e aggiungere nomodeset a grub
<jester-> o nuvo fa casino
<cristian_c> jester-, lui dice che non c'erano driver aggiuntivi disponibili nei repo
<jester-> ky: comincia a fare la prova a mano al reboot
<jester-> cristian_c: i nvidia ci sono nei repo
<ky> no da me non comparivano
<jester-> che poi aggiuntivi non li veda centra no sempre che non habbia 2 schede
<jester-> o una nvidia cinesata
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, jockey-text -l
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> ky: avrai dei repo tutti tuoi visto che i nvidia ci sono sempre stati
<ky> a parte gli x-swat non ho cambiato niente
<ky> ho fatto fresh install
<jester-> ky: va bè vedi un po te, dubito che a contiunare a disquisire il problema si risplva
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho provato anche con 64bit ma è la stessa cosa, tra l'altro l'avevo fatto funzionare a fatica seguendo qualche how-to, ma poi ha smesso di funzionare di nuovo
<cristian_c> jester-, forse ho capito, ha smanettato con i ppa ed è scomparsa la lista
<ky> scusa, però sto cercando info su quella cosa del grub ma non ben capito cosa devo fare, la lettera?, il grub all avvio non è la schermata viola dove ci sono listate le mie partizioni(nel mio caso Ubuntu)
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, digita il comando
<jester-> cristian_c: se nvidia e non altro ci mette i current e poi aggiunge nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<jester-> il quale impedisce ai francesi di rompere i maroni
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5888752/
<ky> kmod:nvidia_310_updates - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietario, Disabilitato, Non in uso) kmod:nvidia_304_updates - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietario, Disabilitato, Non in uso) kmod:nvidia_310 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietario, Disabilitato, Non in uso) kmod:nvidia_313_updates - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module an
<cristian_c> ky, viola?
<cristian_c> !paste | ky
<ubot-it> ky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> incolla qui
<ky> ah scusa
<jester-> ha il vizio di vedere lo sta qundo è b43
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, non hai driver video
<cristian_c> proprietari
<cristian_c> soltanto open
<fra_dolcino> jester-, 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lo sta disattivalo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, lspci | grep VGA
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, sì...ne ero al corrente
<cristian_c> jester-, problema video, penso che la rete gli funzioni
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888759/
<cristian_c> un attimo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non ho capito cosa dovrei disattivare
<jester-> fra_dolcino: disatrtiva lo sta e fai questa procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888761/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: disattivalo da driver aggiuntivi
<fra_dolcino> jester-, cristian_c no infatti non ho nessun problema con la rete :)
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, non mi sembra completo il supporto 3d dei driver radeon per la tua scheda
<cristian_c> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai aggiunto ppa per caso?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si, ahimè, ho fatto un po' di pulizia di recente, ma ne rimangono ancora di quelli non ufficiali
<cristian_c> jester-, eh sì, doppia scheda
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce GT 520M] (rev a1)
<jester-> è una strage
<jester-> cristian_c: il ky ?
<ky> non riesco a rimuovere x-swat con ppa purge, dice che non lo trova eppure mi sembra corretto ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ppa
<jester-> !graficaibrida | ky
<ubot-it> ky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> jester-, il ky doppia scheda
<ky> non ho 2 schede
<jester-> ky: hai installato ppa-purge?
<cristian_c> sì
<ky> almeno credo xD
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<ky> si ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ky, me l'hai mostrato prima tu
<cristian_c> :P
<ky> il jockey
<cristian_c> ky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888759/
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> l'ho postato anche sopra
<ky> aaa si
<ky> pensavo 2 nvidia
<ky> lol
<ky> si ho intel hd grafics o come si chiama
<cristian_c> jester-, non mi sorprende che gli crashi google earth, chissà quanta monnezza
<jester-> eh
<jester-> !graficaibrida | ky
<ubot-it> ky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> ky, leggi le guide linkate
<cristian_c> e vedi un po' cosa fa al caso tuo
<cristian_c> ky, ma prima purga il sistema dai ppa
<jester-> penso bombalè
<cristian_c> ahhh
<ky> cristian_c : e ci sto provando ma dice che non lo trova
<ky> è uguale se lo elimino dall app dei sorgenti?
<jester-> ky: hai fatto ppa-add cosa?
<jester-> e quello che serve
<cristian_c> ky, potrebbe fungere ma potrebbe anche non fungere
<cristian_c> non è assicurato
<ky> apt-add
<cristian_c> jester-, il ppa è come la montagna di guano
<jester-> ky:  poi?
<cristian_c> jester-, ammassarla è facile, spalarla un'impresa
<jester-> ky: deve essere ppa-purge quello che hai scritto in add
<ky> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jester-> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<jester-> e pirma hai fatto sudo apt-get installa ppa-purge?
<jester-> install
<ky> si, install ppa purge lo ho fatto poco fa
<jester-> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ky> sta updatando la lista
<ky> Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<jester-> allora non hai messo nulla
<jester-> omunque il repo lo ha tolto, mo segui le guide
<ky> ma su software e aggiornamenti è presente O.o
<ky> questo
<ky> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<jester-> ky: segui la guida
<jester-> se consiglia un repo esterno si ritiene sicuro
<ky> il mio config ha lo switch
<ky> però appare come bga solamente
<ky> vga
<ky> non so se è normale
<cristian_c> jester-, bumblebee non aggiunge quel repo
<jester-> cristian_c: non ho letto la guida
<cristian_c> ky, la verità è che hai seguito guide farlocche
<jester-> se segue quella sbagliata
<ky> ti linko quella che ho trovato
<ky> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<jester-> ky: non linkare segui la guida uffucuale e basta
<jester-> uffuciale*
<ky> ehm, modeset comando non trovato
<ky> forse lo uso male io
<cristian_c> ky, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ky> ah no asp Xd
<ky> ecco
<jester-> ky: ka guida ti ha fatto mettere i normale current, segui il wiki
<cristian_c> ky, oppure direttamente premendo 'e' quando appare la lista dei kernel all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> se ti appare
<jester-> che te lo fa togliere per qualcos'altro ma bisogna seguire
<cristian_c> ky, oppure reinstalla
<jester-> e poi segui il wiki
<cristian_c> ky, e ti tieni alla larga dai ppa e dai blog
<cristian_c> :P
<ky> no mi appare ubuntu, se voglio la lista vado su opzioni avanzate e c'è 3.10-19 e 3.10-26
<cristian_c> premi 'e' sul kernel corrente
<jester-> la lettera e sulla tastiera
<ky> si ho capito xD
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, il problema per cui ti crasha google earth è probabilmente l'aggiunta dei ppa
<cristian_c> ma non so quali hai aggiunto
<jester-> vai sulla riga con quiet spalsh e aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> cristian_c:  poi dipende da che gogolearth ha messo
<ky> lo metto a capo no?
<jester-> ky: subito dopo quit splash
<jester-> o prima
<cristian_c> si presume quello del sito uffiiciale
<cristian_c> jester-, non so se è presente nei partner, ma penso di no
<ky> fatto
<ky> ora riavvio e premo e?
<cristian_c> ky, ro quiet splash nomodeset
<cristian_c> ky, deve finire così la riga
<jester-> cristian_c: no mi pare in medibuntu o fai fare il deb a google-sticass
<cristian_c> ky, non ci devono essere cose strane tipo --
<cristian_c> jester-, non sapevo
<cristian_c> medibuntu
<jester-> non sono sicuro
<ky> questa è la linea che ho GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" nomodeset
<jester-> ky: quella non è la riga di grub
<jester-> ky: comunque aggiungi nomodeset
<ky> come no?
<ky> non c'è un altro quiet splash
<jester-> quella è la riga di /etc/default/grub
<jester-> o no
<ky> si
<jester-> allora parlo cinese?
<ky> più o meno, è la prima volta per me scusa
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> salvi
<jester-> e dai sudo updategrub
<jester-> e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> ky: mica si è aperto pigiando e quel file
<ky> aggiornato il grub
<jester-> riavvia
<ky> ok
<ky_> rieccomi
<ky_> ho perso qualche funzione
<ky_> come la luminosità
<ky_> e ora dettagli di sistema dice VESA:sandy bridget mobile
<jester-> nomodeset non centr
<jester-> a
<jester-> apri nvidia-settings
<jester-> e paciocca
<jester-> ky_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> mi sa che non hai installato nessun nvidia
<ky_> e infatti
<ky_> non ho i driver ora
<ky_> perchè altrimenti non potevo avviare la grafica
<jester-> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ky_> li installo?
<jester-> ky_: poi al reboot vai nel bios e disattivi  optimus
<ky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888843/
<jester-> ky_: certo cheli installi
<ky_> non mi pare di avere optimus, almeno non lo ho mai visto nelle opzioni. quindi teoricamente ora i driver nvidia partono e unity non darà problemi?
<jester-> ky_: hai due schede e nel bios si dovrebbe poter disattivare optmus cioè la interl
<jester-> intel
<jester-> almeno gigi dice cosi
<ky_> il mio bios non è che abbia moltissime opzioni
<jester-> dai un'occhiata
<ky_> non ho visto una cosa del genere ma controllo
<ky_> in che scheda dovrei vederla
<jester-> bho sfiglia un po
<jester-> sfoglia
<ky_> ok vedo
<cristian_c> dipende dal bios/modello di pc
<jester-> ky_: sarò in periferiche integrate o simile
<ky> infatti non c'è un bel niente
<ky> dalle cretinate
<ky> fancy start, logo dinamico
<ky> a uefi boot o pxe rom e boot option o hdd option
<ky> e basta
<hola> ragazzi perchè quando faccio sudo apt-get e blabla
<hola> mi risponde
<hola> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto avidemux
<ky> il bios lo ho aggiornato all' ultima 315
<cristian_c> ky, ma il ppa x-swat è ancora attivo?
<jester-> hola: pechè avidemux non c'è nei repo o sbagli nome
<cristian_c> hola, sudo apt-get update
<ky> lo segna come attivo
<cristian_c> hola, e poi su pastebin
<cristian_c> !info avidemux
<ubot-it> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu13 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<jester-> !info avidemux
<jester-> c'è
<cristian_c> !paste | hola
<ubot-it> hola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> in ubuntu, nei tarocchi non si sa
<hola> serve per mettere i sottotitoli a un video
<jester-> multiverse abilitati?
<ky> lo ho disattivato su sw e aggiornamenti
<jester-> ky: va bene vai avanti
<jester-> riavvia e nasa nel bios
<ky> ci sono stato nel bios
<ky> non c'è
<hola> grazie cristian_c  è bastato l'update
<hola> ora l'ho scaricato e funge
<hola> un altra domanda
<hola> su un pc con ubuntu, volevo rimettere windows
<jester-> ky: gurda bene
<hola> ho creato la usb bootable
<hola> ho settato il bios
<hola> ma non parte la chievetta
 * fra_dolcino saluta jester- e cristian_c pulirò ppa
<ky> ho guardato ci sono solo 2 schede con varie opzioni
<jester-> hola: chiavetta fatta male
<hola> per vedere se era problema di chiavetta
<ky> una con scemenze di asus
<hola> l'ho provata su un altro pc
<ky> e opzioni del tipo hdd
<hola> ed ha funzionato benissimo
<jester-> hola: o pc che non supporta e non fai partire la usb al boot
<ky> ahci
<ky> e un altra con uefi e pxe
<hola> jester-: bios impostato con boot da usb
<hola> controllato 20 volte
<jester-> non c'è nulla circa optimus
<hola> anche perchè la usb con ubuntu mi parte
<ky> neanche l ombra
<jester-> ky: va bè esci e boota
<jester-> non solo le usb ubuttu non partono
<hola> jester-: forse mi sono spiegato male
<hola> la usb con con ubuntu parte benissimo
<hola> la usb con windows parte benissimo su un latro pc
<hola> ma non su quello in qiestion
<jester-> hola: se la winz non parte ci arà un motivo
<hola> il bios è settato per il boot da usb
<hola> appunto!
<jester-> di solito è la usb ciucca
<hola> chiedevo avoi che siete più esperti jester-
<cristian_c> ky, se gli x-swat sono attivati, vanno purgati
<ky> scusa
<cristian_c> ky, 22:50:59 <ky> Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<ky> ubuntu si è bloccato
<cristian_c> ky, sicuro hai digitato bene?
<ky> ho incallato il comando
<ky> incollato
<ky> io dovrei anadare, conviene che domani reinstallo?
<cristian_c> ky, è una tua sceltsa
<cristian_c> *scelta
<cristian_c> hola, che poi non ho capito neanche il problema XD
<ky> non so, ditemi voi, se reinstallando posso essere aiutato meglio
<cristian_c> ky, diciamo che non hai il problema di purgarlo dai ppa
<cristian_c> una cosa in meno
<ky> allora domani metto i drover che dovrebbero essere nei repo standard e vedo che succede
<cristian_c> ky, ok
<cristian_c> ky, ma devi gestire la grafica ibrida
<ky> quella del wiki
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ky
<ubot-it> ky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<nicocasa> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno di voi?
<ky> ma alla fine di questo avrò tutte e due le schede attive che coesistono? o fa proprio switch nel senso della parola
<krabador> nicocasa, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | nicocasa
<ubot-it> nicocasa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> ky, dipende dal metodo
<cristian_c> ky, acpi_call ti spegne la scheda dedicata, vga-switcheroo switcha tra le due, bumblebee ti permette di gestirle in base alle applicazioni
<cristian_c> come ti torna meglio
<ky> allora opterei per bumblebee
<ky> cosi dovrei avere prestazioni migliori o sbaglio?
<cri> ciao
<nicocasa> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu 13.04 ? il mio problema è che dopo aver creato la live usb la avvio e mi rimane fissa la linea di syslinux con la barretta dei comandi lampeggiante
<ky> perchè al momento se vede un testo animato in 3d va in panne xD
<krabador> nicocasa, hai il menu di scelta della lingua, e "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"?
<nicocasa> no si ferma prima ho gia provato a riscaricare e usare un altra usb ma nulla, attualmente ho win7
<cristian_c> ky, vanno tutti bene
<cri> nicocasa, usato unetbootin?
<cristian_c> ky, il problema è che adesso stai usando due schede video contemporanemente
<krabador> nicocasa, cosa hai usato ?
<krabador> !usb | nicocasa
<ubot-it> nicocasa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> ky, doppio consumo , doppio riscaldamento, metà autonomia
<nicocasa> kabrador cri , ho usato due utility diverse ( lili usb creator e universal usb installer ) il secondo già usato e non ho mai avuto problemi
<ky> ecco perche la batteria bassa xD
<cristian_c> ky, eh
<cristian_c> e temperature alte
<ky> no la temp non ha avuto problemi
<cristian_c> ky, su win sono i driver video a gestire direttamente la doppia scheda
<krabador> nicocasa, non vanno bene
<krabador> nicocasa, da win usa questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> è la soluzione migliore
<krabador> nicocasa, intanto dimmi che pc è
<ky> e perchè non lo fanno anche su linux mannaggia
<cristian_c> ky, vai da nvidia e ati e almentati
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *lamentati
<nicocasa> kabrador, uso quello che mi hai linkato e se ho ancora problemi vi faccio sapere. su questo problema ho avuto problemi con l'MBR non vorrei qualchecosa di strano. grazie ;)
<ky> non sarebbe una brutta idea lol
<ky> ah ultima cosa prima di chiudere
<desversen> Ciao a tutti, cerco di far andare Ubuntu Live su un HP Pavillion ma mi da degli errori di Kernel ..
<desversen> posso formattare tutto, installar Ubuntu e in un secondo momento installare anche win7 su un'altra partizione ?
<nicocasa> kabrador, il programma linkato lo ho già usato e  nulla ancora :(
<cristian_c> desversen, che c'entra con la live?
<krabador> nicocasa, torna tranquillamente
<krabador> nicocasa, hai detto di aver usato altri software
<desversen> cristian_c: prima di installare Ubuntu volevo eventualmente provare la Live...
<krabador> nicocasa, allora prova unetbootin
<desversen> cristian_c:  ma l'avevo già provata sullo stesso computer qualche mese fa.. e funzionava. Ora questo computer ha dei problemi e penso che debba formattare tutto
<cristian_c> !image | desversen
<ubot-it> desversen: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> desversen, posta foto
<cristian_c> desversen, controllato l'hash?
<ky> io uso di solito un kernel configurato solo per il mio pc e siccome non mi piace stare indietro aggiorno sempre all ultimo kernel linux, ma è vero che devo rifare tutto ad ogni kernel che cambio?
<nicocasa> kabrador, ok. speriamo bene comunue non capisco proprio cosa possa essere.
<cristian_c> ky, qualche problema ci potrebbe essere
<cristian_c> senza dkms
<cristian_c> ky, la cosa migliore è usare i kernel ufficiali della distro
<cristian_c> tanto escono fuori con gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> automaticamente
<ky> io pero mi compilo il mio configurato in base al mio pc perchè ho notato che gli official non fungono bene col mio i7 e il "turbo boost" non parte quando serve. quindi 4 core buttati
<cristian_c> ky, sempre il problema della doppia scheda
<cristian_c> e due
<cristian_c> ky, per lo scaling ti serve cpufreq
<cristian_c> e jupiter, volendo
<cristian_c> 1info cpufreq
<cristian_c> !info cpufreq
<ubot-it> Package cpufreq does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> bene
<cristian_c> !info cpufrequtils
<ubot-it> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (raring), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<ky> questo per settare il clock e il governor?
<desversen> cristian_c:  ecco qua la foto della schermata del HP ora http://imagebin.org/264986
<desversen> (l'immagine è tagliata anche sullo schermo, non sono io che ho fatto la foto male )
<cristian_c> ky, on-demand, conservative, eccc.
<cristian_c> non ricordo
<cristian_c> ma jupiter dovrebbe avere un indicatore e opzioni per impostare
<cristian_c> -c
<ky> io settavo nella configurazione il governor interno per sandybridge
<ky> non ondemand o altro
<fede> buonasera, qualcuno puó aiutarmi ad installare il modem vodafone wifi su kubuntu?
<fede> p.s - sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> desversen, quale live è?
<cristian_c> è un kernel panic
<cristian_c> ky, va beh, ci saranno i settaggi principali
<cristian_c> documentati
<cristian_c> fede, digita il comando
<cristian_c> fede, lsusb && lsusb -t
<fede> asp, ma sulla konsolle?
<desversen> cristian_c: è la 12.04
<desversen> da 64bit
<cristian_c> la 12.04.2?
<fede> dici a me @cristian_c
<cristian_c> desversen, hai controllato l'hash?
<cristian_c> fede, ovvio
<cristian_c> 00:24:53 <cristian_c> fede, digita il comando
<fede> 12.04.2...é l'indirizzo ip, giusto?
<fede> ho scritto il comando...ora?
<ky> ok, stacco grazie molte per la disponibilità e l aiuto gentilissimi, ci si sente domani. ciao
<desversen> cristian_c: no, l'hash è diverso, molto piu corto e non centra niente. Strano perché è la seconda volta che scarico la iso
<fede> @cristian_c?
<cristian_c> !md5 | desversen
<ubot-it> desversen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> desversen, così confronti
<cristian_c> fede, fatto?
<fede> @cristian_c...si, mi sono usciti fuori dei valori
<cristian_c> !paste | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fede, incolla su pastebin
<desversen> cristian_c: l'hash è completamente diverso, nelle due ISO che ho scaricato...
<Nicocasa> Kadador, nulla anche con l'ultima utility :(
<cristian_c> desversen, devi confrontare le iso giuste
<fede> @cristian_c...devo scrivere !paste?
<cristian_c> desversen, ti ho fornito il link
<cristian_c> fede, no
<cristian_c> fede, leggi il bot
<Nicocasa> Krabador, nulla rimane fisso su " SYSLINUX"
<fede> scusa, non ci capisco...lo copio, e lo incollo dove?
<cristian_c> !paste | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Nicocasa, allora formatta la pendrive con l'utiliti di hp
<Nicocasa> Krabador , hp ?
<krabador> si
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> questo
<krabador> usa questo per formattare la pendrive
<fede> scusami, non ci arrivo, cmq io sto scrivendo da un pc windows, il pc con kubuntu é offline
<nicocasa> krabador, ora ci provo
<krabador> nicocasa, usa quell'utility per formattare la pendrive
<krabador> poi riprova
<krabador> questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> fede, lol , quindi hai digitato il comando su windows?
<krabador> nicocasa, e se non va , riformatta sempre con la stessa utility, e usa unetbootin
<nicocasa> krabador , ok provo
<cristian_c> fede, eppure oggi mi avevi detto che avresti avviato il sistema per digitare il comando
<fede> no no---
<cristian_c> ?
<fede> ti dico, ho trovato pastebin...
<cristian_c> c'è il log
<fede> quindi cosa devo incollare su pastebin...tutto il testo sulla consolle?
<cristian_c> fede, sei su win o su ubuntu?
<fede> da dove ti sto scrivendo é un win
<fede> ubuntu é su un altro pc offline
<fede> capito?
<fede> @cristian_c...scusa, devi avere pazienza...ahahahah...sono alle prime armi :(
<cristian_c> fede, ok
<cristian_c> fede, copia in qualche modo su pastebin
<cristian_c> magari con pennetta usb
<fede> tutto il testo presente nella konsolle?
<fede> ah, capito, devo trasferirlo qui...
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> fede, su pastebin, non direttamente qui
<cristian_c> fede, qui posti il link al paste
<nicocasa> krabador, quale utility uso per la usb? unetbootin >
<nicocasa> _
<nicocasa> ?
<krabador> nicocasa, hai formattato con l'utility hp?
<krabador> del link che ti ho mandato prima?
<fede> vediamo se ho capito, devo prendere il testo della konsolle che ho su ubuntu, copiarlo sulla chiavetta, metterlo qui e poi copiarlo su pastebin?
<krabador> nicocasa, http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<nicocasa> krabador, sta formattando
<fede> ahahahah....
<krabador> questa
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> allora
<krabador> nicocasa, prima usa quella del link ubuntu
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questa
<krabador> se non va
<krabador> riformatta sempre con la stessa utility ed usa unetbootin
<krabador> ma
<krabador> non hai risposto prima, a riguardo di che pc è, componentisticamente parlando
<nicocasa> krabador, un acer aspire one aoa150
<cristian_c> 00:51:38 <fede> vediamo se ho capito, devo prendere il testo della konsolle che ho su ubuntu, copiarlo sulla chiavetta, metterlo qui e poi copiarlo su pastebin?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> fede, prima su pastebin , poi il link alla pagina qui
<nicocasa> krabador, ma ubuntu con la nuova interfaccia la ho gia istallata e non capisco il problema ho auvuto dei problemi con l'MBR ma non credo centri
<fede> hmmm...non me lo fá fare...mi viene un segno di blocco
<krabador> nicocasa, la penna è perfettamente funzionante?
<nicocasa> krabador, sisi l'autorun con la mini utility di ubuntu funziona . a leggere bene non esplicita nessun problema con syslinux ma mi mostra i diritti D: e aspetta un comando
<krabador> nicocasa, adesso la penna
<cristian_c> fede, in che senso?
<krabador> come è stata fatta?
<nicocasa> krabador, fat32
<krabador> nel senso
<krabador> hai usato l'utility hp
<nicocasa> sisi
<krabador> e già uno dei 2 software per fare la pendrive?
<nicocasa> utilizzndo l'utility non ho ancora provato sta formattando ancora.
<krabador> nicocasa, quanto è grande la pendrive?
<nicocasa> 4gb
<fede> ho fatto copia/incolla su pastebin é mi é venuto fuori un segno tipo quelli di divieto
<nicocasa> krabador , 4gb
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> salve gente.. qual'è la cartella di config. del terminale??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quelle che sono nascoste nella home
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, /home/.cartella
<krabador> c'è un punto prima del nome
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok vediamo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non trovo terminale krabador
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non so come viene chiamato
<cristian_c> fede, strano
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vorrei cancellarla perchè ho pasticciato tra le impostazioni del terminale.. almeno resetto tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sono su xubuntu se puo servirre
<cristian_c> fede, magari ora è tardi per continuare
<fede> vabbé...riproveró domani
<nicocasa> krabador , adesso provo a riavviare se puoi attendere 5 min . se non arrivo e' andata
<krabador> si, vai tranquill
<Nicocasa_> Krabador , sono su telefono , funziona ! Grazie mille
<krabador> Nicocasa_, perfetto
<krabador> Nicocasa_, :D
<Nicocasa_> Krabador , buona notte e grazzie davvero
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, la cartellaa l'ho trovata in /home/.xfce4/terminal
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cancello?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> senza problemi?
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, perchè che ca**o hai combinato?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, ho smanettato coi colori, le impostazioni del terminale i font ecc.. vorrei rimetterlo come prima cancellando i file di conf
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> avevo cambiato lo sfondo al terminale, i colori della scrittura.. cose così
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, non cancellare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, cosa faccio??
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a me sembrano tutte cazzate alla fine il contenuto che c'è dentro
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-19
<cri> giorno
<Riccardone> giorno
<enzotib> buongiorno
<zlojcrash> buon giorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<mapo95> salve, qualcuno può rispondermi perfavore?
<mapo95> avrei bisogno di aiuto :(
<Riccardone> mapo95: chiedi e ti sarà dato diceva qualcuno ...
<mapo95> in pratica il mio problema è questo: dopo aver installato il tutto all'avvio, arrivo a mettere la password per accedere all'account la inserisco, carica 2 secondi e si blocca li :muro: Il mouse continua a muoversi ma non posso cliccare ne fare niente, sono costretto a spegnere il pc dal pulsante power, e vorrei evitare perchè causa danni al pc. Leggendo delle discussioni sono riuscito a fare una cosa, nonostante sia bloccato pre
<mapo95> quella schermata nera (scusate i termini poco tecnici ma non so molto sul mondo di linux), dopo il login scrivo dconf reset -f/org/compiz/ poi premo invio e scrivo setsid unity e cosi se premo ctrl+alt+f7 vedrò che il login è stato effettuato ma non c'è la barra di lato ecc, cioè non posso fare nulla, quindi riapro la schermata nera con ctrl+alt+f1 e riscrivo quelle cose di sopra, a questo punto posso utulizzare ubuntu.
<mapo95> ma come posso fare ad effettuare normalmente il login?
<Riccardone> mapo95: ma ogni vola è così ?
<Riccardone> *volta
<mapo95> si, sempre, già da subito dopo la prima installazione
<mapo95> premetto che ès tato installato a fianco di windows 7
<mapo95> lasciando a ubuntu solo 65gb di HD
<mapo95> (ho 2 gb di RAM, non so se serve)
<Riccardone> dovresti provare a re-installare il compiz e unity
<mapo95> il fatto è che non sono molto pratico perchè tra l'altro ho sempre lavorato su windows, solo ieri sera alle 2 di notte ho installato ubuntu e quindi
<mapo95> non ne so molto... come dovrei fare?
<mapo95> ora mi è stato consigliato da un altro utente di fare glia ggiornamenti con
<mapo95> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<Riccardone> mapo95: si, potresti provare, magari la tua versione va aggiornata
<Riccardone> dai quei due comandi
<mapo95> perfetto, quindi dovrei aprire la console con ctrl+alt+f1 e scriver prima uno, premere invio, e poi l'altro?
<Riccardone> si, e aggiungerei sudo apt-get autoremove
<mapo95> perfetto, provo subito e faccio sapere :)
<Riccardone> poi riavvii
<mapo95> quindi chiudo tutti iprogrammi intanto no?
<mapo95> io provo va, chiudo anche firefox e faccio il tutto, spero di trovarti qui sia in caso funzioni per ringraziarti che in caso non funzioni per aiuto xD a piu tardi :)
<mapo95> salve, c'è l'utente che mis tava aiutando prima per caso?
<mapo95> riccardone rispondi perfavore :)
<Riccardone> si ci sono
<Riccardone> com'è andata
<Riccardone> ?
<mapo95> niente, il problema rimane :(
<Riccardone> allora ti conviene re-installare compiz e unity
<Riccardone> però hai un sistema sicuramente aggiornato adesso
<mapo95> ook, ma come faccio a re-istallarli?
<Riccardone> per disinstallare sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz unity
<Riccardone> per re-installare sudo apt-get install compiz unity
<Riccardone> non sono sicuro che il noem dei pacchetti sia quello però ...
<mapo95> mm intanto grazie :) cmq allora come faccio? cioè se poi non parte piu nulla? xD
<Riccardone> cercali nel software center
<mapo95> ricca, non ne capisco niente di come si fa.. ubuntu l'ho installato alle 2 di notte
<mapo95> e nn l'ho usato per via del problema
<mapo95> mi spieghi come si fa? xD
<Riccardone> intanto inizia a googlare un po'
<Riccardone> l'interfaccia unity non la conosco nemmeno io che un SO alternativo a Ubuntu
<mapo95> apro ubuntu software center, ma non si apre
<mapo95> carica ma nn va
<mapo95> ..
<mapo95> perfetto, ora lo ha aperto xD
<Riccardone> leggi qui http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/rimuovere-totalmente-unity-su-ubuntu.html e qui http://www.lffl.org/2012/11/ubuntu-1210-come-rimuovere.html
<mapo95> sono di ubuntu 12.04 e 12.10, io ho la 13.04, vanno bene cmq?
<Riccardone> sennò qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=425183 e http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=486106
<Riccardone> si, vanno bene lo stesso
<mapo95> perfetto, allora faccio il tutto e vediamo che succede, grazie ancora :)
<mapo95> scusa ma i primi 2 link sono 2 modi diversi di farli
<mapo95> ma la stessa cosa?
<mapo95> mi sembra di si, a sto punto nn so quale dei 2 seguire xD
<mapo95> bo, provo il 2°
<ky> buongiorno
<ky> non so se c'è qualcuno di quelli che mi hanno aiutato ieri,  comunque riassumendo, mi trovo con ubuntu 13.04, grafica ibrida Intel/nvidia e bumblebee installato
<ky> ho settato nel conf di bumblebee Driver=nvidia come consigliato nel wiki
<ky> ma se avvio nvidia-settings, mi dice che Nvidia X non è avviato
<ky> come mai?
<sanste> salve atutti
<sanste> chi mi puo aiutare
<sanste> ?
<sanste> ho un acer aspire one con windows 7 ma è lentissimo volevo sapere se con ubuntu risolvo il problema oppure no e se si quale versione devo mettere
<sanste> gra zie grazie
<cristian_c> sanste, xubuntu
<cristian_c> sanste, ma prova prima in live
<sanste> ma devo disinstallare windows 7
<cristian_c> sanste, no
<sanste> avvio posso scieglire con quale sistema partire
<cristian_c> sanste, se lo installi, sì
<sanste> cristian_c allora tu dici di installare xubuntu live per vedere se va bene e poi cambio con xubuntu
<cristian_c> sanste, no
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> sanste, è lo stesso supporto
<massimofederico> Salve, ho installato Lubuntu, tutto ok, ma non c'è verso di far funzionare la stampante. Ho installato il servizio cups. Primo problema: non si avvia in automatico. Secondo problema:anche se lo avvio manualmente ed aggiungo i driver della stampante non stampa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> sanste, puoi scegliere se provarlo in live o installarlo
<sanste> live come
<jester-> massimofederico: che stampante è
<sanste> ?
<cristian_c> sanste, gira su ram dal cd
<sanste> cristian_c, ma il mio netbook non ha il cd
<cristian_c> sanste, giusto, allora live usb
<massimofederico> epson epl 6200L
<jester-> massimofederico: installano nuova stampante compare nelle lista?
<massimofederico> si
<jester-> installando?
<jester-> massimofederico: quindi dovrebbe andare
<massimofederico> infatti, ma non va, non c'è verso
<jester-> rimuovila e reinstalla
<jester-> o hai aggiunto qualche driver a cups farlocco
<sanste> cristian_c susa delle troppe domande ma è in formato iso devo prima scompattarlo?
<massimofederico> già fatto, ho rimosso e reinstallato pure il cups. La cosa curiosa è che quando ho reinstallato cups è ricomparsa anche la stampante
<cristian_c> sanste, no, l'iso va bene così com'è
<massimofederico> un'altra cosa: come faccio a fare avviare cups in automatico?
<cristian_c> sanste, poi devi creare l'installer
<sanste> cristian_c come
<sanste> ?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | sanste
<ubot-it> sanste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> massimofederico: qui dice "RISOLtO" http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D489469&ei=VQ7pUfmWFero4QT_mIH4Aw&usg=AFQjCNH6nftjeiQHm_c8qXt57N71ZZnOOQ&sig2=9elY3E7zXe0TU57xMV-2HA&bvm=bv.49478099,d.bGE
<ky> cristian_c, ciao, avrei bisogno di altre informazioni se puoi
<sanste> siete grandi grazie della vostra assistenza
<cristian_c> ky, hai reinstallato per casoì
<cristian_c> *?
<Riccardone> rieccomi
<ky> no, risistemato le repo e ora le ho ufficiali, ho installato bumblebee perchè dicono sia il migliore per intel/nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, con ppa-purge?
<ky> si, ho messo Driver=nvidia su bumblebee conf
<ky> però nvidia-settings dice che nvidia X non è avviato
<cristian_c> mmmm
<jester-> ky: se non segui la guida wiki
<cristian_c> ky, ma hai seguito la guida wiki di ubuntu?
<ky> ho seguito quella
<jester-> non mi pare
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ky> si propria questa pagine hardware/video/graficaibrida
<cristian_c> ky, asp
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ma il bot lo amministri tu ?
<cristian_c> ky, che driver stai usando?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, no
<ky> bumblebee ha installato automaticamente nvidia-304
<Riccardone> cristian_c: come cavolo fai a sapere TUTTI i comandi, per ogni problema hai sempre la chiave da passare al bot ...
<cristian_c> ky, non è vero
<ky> cosa non è vero
<cristian_c> ky, bumblebee accetta sia i driver open che i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> quindi non installa driver
<ky> no a me li ha installati
<cristian_c> Driver supportati
<cristian_c> Blumblebee supporta sia i driver proprietari Nvidia che gli open Nouveau.
<jester-> ky: il wiki fa fare anche altre aggiunte e files
<ky> no no
<ky> ho fatto install bumblebee
<cristian_c> Per configurare Bumblebee occorre decidere se utilizzare il driver Nouveau o il driver Nvidia proprietario. Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi:
<ky> e ha fatto tutto da solo
<jester-> e poi
<jester-> ky: = non hai seguito la guida
<ky> e appunto
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee.
<cristian_c> questo?
<ky> segui i passi
<ky> la dice
<ky> fai o questo, o questo o questo
<cristian_c> ky, ma li puoi disattivare da Driver aggiuntivi nel caso
<cristian_c> ky, sicuro di aver rimosso tutti i ppa?
<ky> si ho solo i ppa di ubuntu e bumblebee
<jester-> Prendere nota della versione del driver Nvidia presente nel sistema (esempio nvidia-304)
<jester-> Aprire con un editor di testo ed i privilegi amministrativi il file /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<jester-> Effettuare le seguenti modifiche:
<cristian_c> ky, ci sono ppa di ubuntu?
<jester-> le hai fatte tutte le modifiche?
<cristian_c> jester-, lui dice che soltanto installando il pacchetto bumblebee gli installa anche i driver
<cristian_c> a me sembra strano
<jester-> se non segue la guida che ci possiamo farfe
<jester-> trolla o cosa
<cristian_c> https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<massimofederico> grazie jester, ho RISOLTO con l'articolo che mi hai segnalato. Siccome sono nuovo su linux mi manca solo capire come si mette in avvio automatico cups
<cristian_c> jester-, nei repo non ci sono pacchetti di driver
<jester-> è chiara e semplice da seguire e va a finire che non ha installato manco il current
<cristian_c> nei ppa di bambale
<ky> nei repo ci sono quelli di canonical ecc, driver aggiuntivi è vuoto come al solito, su bumblebee.conf ho messo Driver=nvidia e poi sotto c'è scritto  avvia driver nvidia se Driver=nvidia è settato e fa tutti i comandi
<jester-> cristian_c: ci sono sempre stati i nvidia nei repo
<jester-> ky: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> metti nel paste
<ky> si, però io non li scaricati, li ha scaricati bumblebee all installazione
<jester-> ky: a donada fai e rispondi
<jester-> domanda
<cristian_c> jester-, parlavo del ppa di bumblebee: https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<ky> dove la trovo la paste di ubuntu
<cristian_c> qui ci sono tutti i pacchetti contenuti nel ppa
<jester-> cristian_c: la guida lo fa aggiungere
<cristian_c> ah
<jester-> cristian_c: se non li ha aggiunti e ha bobmablu ha qualche altro repo tarocco
<cristian_c> jester-, s, ma non li installa, utilizza quelli già installati
<jester-> Aggiungere il ppa di Bumblebee digitando in un terminale:
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890318/
<jester-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> ha più driver installati
<jester-> ky: cat /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<ky> devo pastare il contenuto del file?
<jester-> si
<jester-> cristian_c: è cosi, li hanno incasinato il current è un meta
<cristian_c> 'Per configurare Bumblebee occorre decidere se utilizzare il driver Nouveau o il driver Nvidia proprietario. Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi:'
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890324/
<cristian_c> jester-, per me faceva a tentare prima con gli open
<Riccardone> ma va ... i ppa che ti incasinano il sistema :)
<cristian_c> per non incasinare
<Riccardone> una novità ...
<jester-> ky: non hai midificato il file ed usa i nuvà
<cristian_c> ky, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ky> ma come no
<ky> ho messo nvidia
<cristian_c> Driver=nvidia
<ky> si
<jester-> ky: KernelDriver=nouveau
<jester-> cosa dice la guida?
<cristian_c> ## Section with nouveau driver specific options, only parsed if Driver=nouveau
<Riccardone> ky : alla riga 66 il kernel utilizza i Noveau
<cristian_c> quidni non la considera
<ky> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890332/
<cristian_c> jester-, Riccardoneio un'occhiata ai repo la darei
<ky> la guida dice di mettere =nvidia oppure kerneldriver=nvidia-304 ecc
<cristian_c> alessandrofac93-bumblebee-config-gtk-dev-raring.list
<cristian_c> jester-, ha aggiunto anche il ppa della gui
<cristian_c> jester-, non vorrei che questo secondo ppa installasse anche driver
<ky> no no
<jester-> cristian_c: un bel reinnstall, gli avrà cambiato anche le librerie
<cristian_c> vogli ovedere cosa c'è dentro
<jester-> cosi parte nuovo
<jester-> ky: modifica il file secondo la guida
<jester-> e il resto
<ky> allora per capirci, devo fare tutte le modiche che dice?
<Riccardone> ky: : si
<cristian_c> ky, jockey-text -l
<ky> allora è scritta male xD perchè non si capisce
<jester-> allora comincia a reinstallare che in 30 minuti torni nuovo o si fa natale
<ky> reinstallare?
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> ky, prima posta questo
<ky> il jockey?
<cristian_c> il comando
<jester-> ha fatto casino con ppa & c farlocchi e chissà così'altro
<cristian_c> 12:20:33 <cristian_c> ky, jockey-text -l
<cristian_c> jester-, ho visto, ha soltanto quei due
<jester-> altrimenti è inutile perdere tempo
<cristian_c> bumblebee e la gui di bumblebee
<ky> mi dice che jockey non è installato
<jester-> du fatto non carica il nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, installalo
<jester-> come fa a non essere installato il jockey
<cristian_c> jester-, è cosa assai strana
<cristian_c> jester-, non so se quello in Sorgenti software è jockey o un rimpiazzo
<jester-> si da distro che con ubuntu centra poco
<cristian_c> jester-, i dev di canonical sono strani
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890341/
<ky> ma perchè qua esce il 310 e 313?
<jester-> cristian_c: c'è jockey-gtw e jockey-kde
<jester-> gtk
<jester-> e sono di default
<ky> io ho installato jockey-common
<cristian_c> jester-, può essere
<cristian_c> io uso la 12.04 su qeusto
<jester-> cristian_c: é!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ky, digita il comando
<jester-> ky: common da solo si fa le seghe
<jester-> jockey-gtk
<jester-> e se non c'è puzza parecchio
<ky> jester, ubuntu mi ha detto che trovava questo
<cristian_c> jester-, mi serviva il -text che gira anche su terminale
<cristian_c> altrimenti serve la foto
<jester-> ky: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<jester-> che dovrebbe gia esserci
<ky> e che non c' era lol
<ky> installato
<jester-> se non c'è ripeto reinstalla che i casi sono 2: ho usi ubuntu tarocco e hai fatto danni
<jester-> nica veniamo giu dalla montagna con la piena
<ky> ubuntu lo ho preso da ubuntu.com
<massimofederico> scusate, qualcuno sa perchè per stampare devo eseguire il comando nel terminale "sudo service cups start", altrimenti non parte cups all'avvio e non trovo la stampante
<cristian_c> ky, aspetto i risultati
<ky> cristian_c di cosa? di jockey?  se si, te li ho pastati prima
<ky> jester, per quello che dicevi, la riga 66 usa noveu
<cristian_c> ky, ora ho visto
<ky> la riga 65 dice
<ky> questa opzione verrà passata se driver=nouveau
<ky> ma io ho driver=nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, lspci -k
<cristian_c> posta anche questo
<cristian_c> massimofederico, potresti usare un workaround
<ky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890366/
<massimofederico> volentieri, ma essendo nuovo su linux non so come fare
<cristian_c> massimofederico, inserisci (senza sudo) il comando in /etc/rc.local
<ky> su nvidia non c'è nessun kernel_driver in use
<cristian_c> ky, com'è la risoluzione?
<ky> 1366x768
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> allora forse stai usando i driver generici vesa
<cristian_c> ky, secondo me dovresti semplificare le cose
<ky> dettagli del sistema dice intel sansybride mobile graphics
<cristian_c> ky, prova prima la procedura con gli open. Se funza, allora provi ancche con i closed
<ky> e quale sarebbe?
<cristian_c> ky, prima di tutto, ripristina  /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<cristian_c> ky, asp, ma sei arrivato fino in fondo alla guida?
<cristian_c> che cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<cristian_c> ky, e perché hai installato la gui se poi vai a toccare i file?
<cristian_c> ky, Quanto visto in questo paragrafo può essere fatto comodamente utilizzando lo strumento grafico Bumblebee Configurator GUI.
<cristian_c> ky, non è solo una questione di guida fatta male, ma sei stato anche tu a fare confusione
<ky> ripristinato.  allora, ho ripristinato tutti i repo, ho aggiunto bumblebee, installato bumblebee, ho messo primus come dice sotto per risparmiare la batteria, ho aggiunto nvidia dopo Driver= e ho messo il ppa per gui di bumblebee solo che questa gui sembra non esistere nella repo, quindi attualmente non la ho installata
<cristian_c> ky, stai facendo una macedionia
<cristian_c> ky, sono convinto che non hai letto bene la guida
<cristian_c> *do
<cristian_c> ky, nella guida non ci sono indicazioni su come installare la gui
<cristian_c> quindi, stai pasticciando tu
<ky> per la gui ho messo su google
<ky> ppa bumblebee gui
<cristian_c> ky, ma hai letto:?
<cristian_c> 12:39:48 <cristian_c> ky, Quanto visto in questo paragrafo può essere fatto comodamente utilizzando lo strumento grafico Bumblebee Configurator GUI.
<ky> si
<cristian_c> eh, no
<cristian_c> o in quel modo o con la gui
<cristian_c> non contemporaneamente
<ky> ma la gui NON la ho
<ky> perchè mi dice
<cristian_c> ky, ah no?
<massimofederico> scusa cristian, ma in etc non mi fa modificare il file da te indicato, sebbene io sia amministratore
<ky> che NON esite
<cristian_c> 12:42:57 <ky> per la gui ho messo su google
<cristian_c> ky, eppure nel tuo sources.list.d c'è il ppa
<ky> si, ma quando ho fatto install mi ha detto pacchetto non trovato lol
<cristian_c> massimofederico, non sei amministratore
<cristian_c> massimofederico, devi aprire il file con sudo
<cristian_c> ky, install cosa?
<massimofederico> quindi da terminale?
<cristian_c> massimofederico, sì, con l'editor di testo
<cristian_c> nano, gedit o quello che vuoi
<ky> bumblebee-config-gtk
<massimofederico> c'è una guida base sui comandi linux?
<cristian_c> !comandi | massimofederico
<ubot-it> massimofederico: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> massimofederico, certo
<massimofederico> grazie, guardo
<cristian_c> massimofederico,  è molto semplificata
<ky> l' hai visto?
<cristian_c> ky, che guida hai seguito?
<ky> nessuna,  ho solo trovato il ppa e dato il comando
<cristian_c> ky, e perché proprio quel comando e non un altro?
<ky> non è il nome del pacchetto?
<cristian_c> e che ne so?
<cristian_c> se non hai seguito alcuna guida
<cristian_c> ky, magari quando aggiungi cose controlla anche i siti ufficiali dei software per l'installazione
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *.
<ky> su launchpad dà questo nome
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> è ufficiale questo sito?
<cristian_c> no
<ky> allora dove posso vedere
<cristian_c> ky, ripeto, stai facendo una casino che non ti rendi conto
<cristian_c> ky, perché vuoi usare la gui e contemporanemente pacioccare con i file di configurazione
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non capisco
<ky> no se metto la gui il conf non lo apro
<cristian_c> ma l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hai ragione, scusa
<ky> lo ho fatto prima perchè non ho la gui
<cristian_c> ky, purga la gui
<cristian_c> ky, poi spiegami fino a che punto della guida sei arrivato
<ky> per purgare un ppa come lo devo scrivere? è http://ppa.launchapad....ecc
<cristian_c> ky, come hai fatto per l'altro, cambi soltanto la stringa
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | ky
<ubot-it> ky: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> ky, è megli oche ti concentri su bumblebee e non complichi le cose
<ky> nn hai detto che devo togliere la repo della gui?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> perché fai una frittata altrimenti
<ky> sta rimuovendo
<ky> fatto
<cristian_c> ky, ora
<ky> della guida io ho installato bumblebee, ho cambiato solo driver=nvidia e riavviato
<cristian_c> ky, ma tu non usi i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, infatti non c'è nessun driver proprietario attivato
<ky> però nvidia-304 è installato
<cristian_c> ky,  e la configurazione prevedeva anche altre operazioni che non hai neanche seguito
<cristian_c> insomma, hai fatto di testa tua
<ky> perchè pensavo che era un O quello xD
<cristian_c> LOl
<ky> invece è un punto per una lista
<cristian_c> esatto
<ky> kerneldriver= c'è ne due
<ky> uno con sopra scritto driver-nvidiea
<ky> nvidia
<ky> e l' altro con l open
<cristian_c> ky, cosìhai fatto subito dop oaver installato il sistema'
<cristian_c> *?
<ky> asp fatto cosa, kerneldriver= ?
<cristian_c> no, se li hai attivati i driver closed
<ky> no perchè non so come attivarli e da soli non partono
<cristian_c> ky, da sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ky, allora avrai pacioccato perché non usi neanche i nouveù
<cristian_c> *nouveau
<ky> io ho solo installato e fatto gli aggiornamenti al primo avvio
<cristian_c> ky, avevi detto di avere installato i driver closed
<ky> si ma dopo aver aggiornato
<cristian_c> perché hai eseguito la procedura se neanche avevi attivato i closed?
<cristian_c> boh, mistero
<ky> perchè se mettevo nvidia non partiva il desktop
<cristian_c> Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi:
<cristian_c> ky, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> esce fuori tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi ho una domanda: se io ho scaricato un .deb in scaricati, mi serve una connessione ad internet per procedere con l'installazione?
<cristian_c> ky, quella procedura presuppone che tu stia utiizzando i closed
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, no
<cristian_c> perché mai?
<ky> e i closed sono attualmente installati
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> boh... magari doveva scaricare altre dipendenze ho pensato
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, dpkh -i pacchetto.deb, e lo installi, il problema sono le dipendenze
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie comunque cristian_c
<ky> solo che questa volta il desktop parte
<krabador> dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> l'h è un errore di battitura
<cristian_c> 13:07:24 <ky> e i closed sono attualmente installati <-- controlla in Driver aggiuntivi in Sorgenti software
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, sisi grazie.. volevo solo sapere se serviva internet
<ky> è vuoto
<cristian_c> ky, non è possibile
<cristian_c> ky, mi hai postato jockey-text prima
<ky> si
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890341/
<cristian_c> ben cinque risultati
<ky> se voglio vedere questi
<ky> devo scaricare driver aggiuntivi dallo store
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> dovrebbe darteli automaitcamente, ma a questo punto penso che hai pacioccato
<cristian_c> *ti
<ky> ma non me li ha mai dati
<ky> neanche appena installato
<cristian_c> ky, non è possibile che ti accadano tutte queste cose
<cristian_c> ky, ...
<ky> guarda se non ci credi xD, mettiamo teamviewer o qualcosa del genere e vedi con i tuoi occhi
<cristian_c> ky, hai già domadato sul forum?
<cristian_c> +n
<ky> no, non sono neanche iscritto
<cristian_c> ky,  e usi ubuntu dal 2007?
<jester-> cristian_c: se non reinstalla è tempo perso
<krabador> ky, allora, reinstalla ubuntu, e segui le guide segnalate , per bumblebee
<jester-> sono 2 giorni che occupa il canale
<krabador> ky,  non ha senso cercare di mettere mano con un sistema che hai sciolto nell'acido
<ky> dal 2007? Lol, lo uso da natale del 2012, ma fino ad ora solo ed esclusivamente per compilare cose android o il kernel del pc e piccole cose così, solo che ora se posso farlo funzionare meglio non sarebbe male, perchè la batteria dura poco rispetto a win
<ky> ma come sciolto nell acido, è praticamente vuoto xD con solo gli updates e bumblebee
<gianluca0000> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con il lettore cd, inserisco i dischi da un accenno di partenza ma poi si ferma e non legge nulla, secondo voi cosa uò essere?
<cristian_c> ky, è vero, hai ragione
<krabador> !chat | gianluca0000
<ubot-it> gianluca0000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ky, se lo ritieni utile, iscriviti al forum e posta la domanda lì, con tutti i dettagli
<ky> mi viene il dubbio che la guida parli di un bumblebee meno recente?
<cristian_c> ky, la guida è giusta
<ky> ma qua è tutto diverso
<ky> la guida parla come se il conf parte vuoto o con l open preconfigurato
<ky> mentre nel mio sono configurati sia gli open che nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, è meglio in quel modo, altrimenti rischi di restarci per giorni in irc
<ky> ora posto
<ky> cristian, sul post dovrei mettere qualche info da terminale? se si, quale?
<cristian_c> ky, tutto ciò che ritieni giusto
<ky> e che ne so xD
<cristian_c> ky, puoi anche installare ubuntu su un'altra partizione o la stessa
<cristian_c> e rifai la procedura, ma CORRETTAMENTE
<ky> quindi reinstallare? perchè non ho altre partizioni
<cristian_c> ky, le puoi creare
<ky> no, su 500 ho 200 linux e il resto pieno di windows
<cristian_c> ky, fai tu
<cristian_c> anche su disco esterno
<cristian_c> hai più scelte
<ky> il disco esterno è rotto xD, buffer io error, devo tentare di recuperarlo con ddrescue quando sistemo linux
<cristian_c> allora chiama un esorcista, o un prete :P
<cristian_c> ky, detto questo è meglio affrontarla sul forum tale questione
<ky> c'è giusto una chiesa nelle vicinanze
<krabador> ky, reinstalla.
<ky> ok, allora cambio e metto appena reinstallato xD
<Kasar> ciao a tutti
<Kasar> vorrei provare una versione di ubuntu ma non so qual'è la più adatta al mio netbook qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> Kasar: dipende dal tipo di pc
<jester-> Kasar: cpu e ram?
<Kasar> lo immaginavo, ti passo i dati un attimo
<Kasar> Processore :	Intel Celeron M 353 @ 900MHz
<jester-> Kasar: xubuntu o lubuntu
<Kasar> Memoria Fisica :	1024MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
<jester-> lubuntu
<Kasar> bene
<Kasar> grazie jester-
<Kasar> ho letto che è possibile fare prima di un installazione definitiva, provare da chiavetta USB puoi aiutarmi sul procedimento? spero di non chiedere troppo :-)
<krabador> Kasar, da win http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> Kasar, formatta prima la chiavetta
<Kasar> in FAT32 va bene?
<krabador> Kasar, si
<Kasar> perfetto, ti chiedo un'ultima cosa, se dovessi decidere di passare definitivamente a lubuntu posso utilizzare HD esterni in FAT32 o non saranno + compatibili?
<jester-> Kasar: il sistema è sempre lo stessa
<jester-> o
<jester-> cambia la grafica piu leggere e meno servizi in background di default
<Kasar> fiuuu.... meno male
<Kasar> dal punto di vista della stabilità come lo vedi? io ora ho un vecchio win xp che crashia un giorno si e uno no...... problemi tecnici non ne ha lo portato di recente a farlo vedere
<Kasar> intendo lubuntu ovviamente
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Kasar: ripeto il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<Kasar> ciao dav|de
<Kasar> hum quindi se crashia su winxp lo fara' anche con lubuntu............
<D4V|DE> ho un grosso problema che mi perseguita sia in kubuntu 12.04 che in ubuntu 13.04: tutto ciò che è multimediale quindi mp3 in tutti i player e video in tutti i player e soprattutto il flash player di youtube o qualunque altro streaming mi vanno a scatti (come se saltasse il disco)
<jester-> D4V|DE: scheda video?
<jester-> e cpu?
<D4V|DE> jester-, nvidia ge force 9800GT 1gb ddr3 e cpu amd phenom x4 2.6 9950 black edition
<mapo95> ragazzi sono amministratore nel mio pc (ubuntu 13.04) ma se provo ad installare ad esempio skype mi dice  permessi insufficienti, xk??
<jester-> D4V|DE: hai installato il driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<Riccardone> mapo95: eccomi, dimmi.
<mapo95> parliamo in privato
<mapo95> ti mando un mess
<Riccardone> mapo95:
<Riccardone> mapo95: ok
<jester-> mapo95: sudo
<D4V|DE> jester-, non ricordo ma c'entra il driver video? lo fa anche ascoltando gli mp3 con vlc dove il video neppure verrebbe usato
<mapo95> jester: sudoc osa? poi cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> D4V|DE: dovrebbe essere quello, apri un terminale
<D4V|DE> jester-, ok aperto
<jester-> D4V|DE: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> posta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> mapo95: dai il comando supo apt-get install skype
<mapo95> Riccardone: ah ok, non sono ancora pratico
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890616/
<jester-> D4V|DE: lsmod | grep nvidia
<D4V|DE> jester-,  nvidia              11308613  225
<jester-> D4V|DE: cat /etc/default/grub
<D4V|DE> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890622/
<jester-> D4V|DE: pare che hai 2 driver nvidia instgallati
<D4V|DE> si?
<D4V|DE> è questo il problema?
<jester-> D4V|DE:si hai current e current aupdate
<jester-> cosi come il setrting
<D4V|DE> quindi scegliendone uno solo dovrei risolvere?
<jester-> D4V|DE: togli tutti i pacchetti cyrrent e setting poi installa nvidia-current
<jester-> current*
<jester-> D4V|DE: dovrebbe  risolvere
<D4V|DE> rimuovo nvidia current e setting?
<D4V|DE> e reinstallo il current?
<jester-> D4V|DE: dpkg --purge  nvidia-current-updates  nvidia-settings-updates
<jester-> DavidCoq: quindi sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<D4V|DE> fatto
<D4V|DE> ora?
<D4V|DE> apt-get install nvidia-current?
<jester-> DavidCoq:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<D4V|DE> ok
<jester-> finito riavvia
<DavidCoq> non nominate il nome di DavidCoq invano! xD
<gianluca0000> buongiorno a tutti, come posso controllare la corretta installazione del lettore su ubuntu?
<jester-> gianluca0000: è installato di serie se non va è rotto
<gianluca0000> jester-: che bella notizia xD
<jester-> mica sono eterni
<gianluca0000> jester-:  si ma ha un funzionamento strano, e non capisco se è rotto o se devo regolare qualcosa, comunque vada su internet nuovo non riesco a trovarlo..
<jester-> provalo in winz come test
<jester-> se non va vai da un riparatore
<gianluca0000> ho il cd di win qui per installarlo, ma indovina..xd
<gianluca0000> jester-:  ora mi invento qualcosa, grazie comunque!
<jester-> gianluca0000: se col cd winz dentro non parte la boot o il cd è farlocco o il cdrom è ciucco
<gianluca0000> jester-:  mi sa tanto la seconda, ma essendo un portatile faccio fatica a trovarlo nuovo
<krabador> gianluca0000, si trova si trova, dove lo stai cercando'
<krabador> gianluca0000, masterizzatore dvd slim
<jester-> guarda su amzon
<gianluca0000> krabador:  ho un asus k52f m370 i3 e ho guardato su vari siti, ma lo cerco nuovo non usato
<krabador> Masterizzatore Interno LiteOn DS-8A9SH DVD/CD 8x Sata Slim Nero
<krabador> 25,40€
<krabador> 24 mesi di garanzia
<gianluca0000> krabador:  dove l'hai trovato xd?
<krabador> !chat | gianluca0000
<ubot-it> gianluca0000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> gianluca0000: http://www.amazon.it/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_it_IT=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=cdrom%20slim
<jester-> lol sono i contenitori cd
<jester-> http://www.amazon.it/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_it_IT=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=cd+rom+slim&rh=n%3A412609031%2Ck%3Acd+rom+slim
<krabador> gianluca0000, il masterizzatore che ti ho postato, è in distribuzione da uno dei maggiori distributori hardware italiano, se vai in un negozio informatico possono ordinartelo tranquillamente , e al massimo potrà venirti 30€
<gianluca0000> krabador: ti ringrazio davvero molto!! ora lo compro online =) grazie ancora!
<krabador> gianluca0000, sei in alaska?
<gianluca0000> krabador:  perchè? xD
<krabador> gianluca0000, semplicemente perchè con le spese di spedizione ti viene di piu' che se lo ordini da un negozio
<krabador> gianluca0000, ma ovviamente , de gustibus....
<gianluca0000> nah l'ho trovato a 28 con spese incluse xd
<krabador> !chat | gianluca0000
<ubot-it> gianluca0000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e se non hai chiesto realmente in giro, non credo che ti possa fare il figo.
<desversen> ciao ragazzi, ho le partizioni incasinatissime su un laptop HP pavillion... non parte nemmeno win7 in modalità provvisoria, si blocca mentre carica i vari drivers
<desversen> e non funzionano nemmeno le live di Ubuntu
<desversen> volevo fare una super formattazione completa, se possibile
<desversen> posso anche staccare l'HD e farlo con un altro computer
<djmiao> salve ragazzi ho questo errore sulla scheda di rete
<djmiao> come posso risolvere
<djmiao> eth0 error while getting interface flags no such device
<Ste_86_> ciao a tutti
<Ste_86_> problema: sono appena riuscito a compilare il driver per il mio touch screen (TSC-10 DMC). Mi ha prodotto un file dmc_drv.so
<Ste_86_> ma non so come attivarlo; cioè come faccio a far funzionare il touch?
<Ste_86_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ste_86_> ..
<Ste_86_> suggerimenti?
<akis24> ciao
<desversen> ciao ragazzi
<desversen> ho qua un HP pavillion con un casino nelle partizioni, vorrei formattare tutto , ma non riesco ad accedere nemmeno con la Live di Ubuntu
<desversen> in alternativa anche estraendo l'HD e facendolo con un altro computer
<ky> salve, sono di nuovo qui :P , reinstallato, bumblebee e bumblebee gui 0.7.3, con il comando jockey-text -l ora finalmente vedo nvidia-304 Abilitato ma non in uso
<ky> mentre ci sono nvidia 310 e 313(che io non ho installato) che sono disattivati
<ky> su bumblebee gui non riesco a settare nvidia perchè la gui si blocca
<ky> mentre noveau sembra riuscire ad abilitarlo
<ky> qualche consiglio?
<ky> con questo comando posso aprire nvidia-settings senza errori: optirun -b none nvidia-settings -c :8
<ky> come posso farlo fungere normalmente
<akis24> desversen:  se riesci a far partire la live usa gparted per risistemare  o fare le partizioni ecc
<akis24> sera
<Fvidal> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sá dire come abilitare la banda larga mobile su kubuntu?? sono alle primissime armi...:(
<Fvidal> Grazie!!
<valusiana> Ciao è questo dunque il canale ufficiale di supporto ubuntu?
<valusiana> cioè no cazzeggio ma aiuto tecnico software ecc?
<valusiana> xchat mi dice che sto su #ubuntu-it va bene qui per supporto ubuntu?
<valusiana> che lo memorizzo tra i preferiti dalla descrizione mi pare questo il posto giusto----
<valusiana> per favoore datemi conferma...
<valusiana> Ciao. Come ottengo il codec per il formato audio shorten nel programma XCFA^
<valusiana> Inoltre vorrei sapere se quando scrivo su IRC qui si vede la questione sul forum via browser
<valusiana> come trovo il codec shorten per XCFA?
<mapo95> salve, qualcuno è disponibile per darmi una mano per favore?
<jester-> !qualcuno | mapo95
<ubot-it> mapo95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mapo95> scusate :) per non perdere molto tempo leggete qui perchè avevo postato la domanda, grazie!
<mapo95> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=562099&p=4425124#p4425124
<jester-> mapo95: installa gnome-session-fallback e poi accedi con gnome classico no effetti e cancella la cartella .compiz e .compiz2
<mapo95> jester: siccome come detto nel post non sono pratico vorrei gentilmente spiegata tutti i passi da seguire uno per uno
<mapo95> perchè non so proprio dove mettere le mani!
<mapo95> l'ho installato ieri alle 2 di notte e sono bloccato li...
<jester-> mapo95: quando si incrocchia vai con control-alt-F2 vai in shell, ti autentichi e poi dai: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback, quindi sudo service lightdm stop e poi sudo service lightdm start
<jester-> alla finestra di login clicchi il logo accanto alla finestra user e cambi sessione
<jester-> mapo95: non è che il pc ha doppia scheda video per caso
<mapo95> nono solo una, cmq dopo ctrl-alt-f2 come vado su shell? cioè non so che vuol dire... scusa l'ignoranza..:)
<jester-> mapo95: prendi nota e fai
<jester-> con control-altF2 vai in shell
<jester-> o tty che dir si voglia
<mapo95> ecco, ora capito xD
<jester-> dai user e pass e dai i comandi che ti ho scritto
<mapo95> perfetto, quindi riavvio il pc per arrivare di nuovo alla schermata dove mettere pswrd?
<mapo95> perchè non mi funziona il "termina sessione"
<jester-> yess e da li vai in tty
<mapo95> okok, dopo prova a spiegarmi anche perchè non funge il "termina sessione" xD provo il tutto e ti dico, chiudo e grazie, sto per tornare!
<jester-> mapo95: una cosa per volta
<mapo95> jester-: perfetto, cosi funziona!!
<jester-> mapo95: è unity farlocco
<jester-> vuoi resettarlo?
<mapo95> non lo sapevo io, è la prima volta che uso un sistema operativo che non sia windows
<mapo95> se mi consigli di si io resetto :)
<mapo95> non ne capisco nulla :P
<jester-> mapo95: per configurare bene sia gnome che unity devi installate gnome-tweak-tools
<mapo95> magari mi dai qualche consiglio per migliorare il sistema :)
<jester-> lo trovi poi come configurazione avanzata e poi maneggiare temi fonts etc
<mapo95> si infatti, perchè vorrei cambiare tema assolutamente!
<jester-> mapo95: in gnome per aggiunger robe alla barra devi cliccare col destro e alt premuto
<mapo95> vorre metterne uno che mi da le applicazzioni sotto :P
<mapo95> per installare gnome-tweak-tools devo fare ctrl-alt-f2 e dare sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tools ?
<jester-> mapo95: apri un terminale e fai da li
<jester-> o da software cheter
<jester-> center
<mapo95> meglio pannello, piu sbrigativo :P
<jester-> sta in accessori il terminale
<jester-> piu sbrigativo del terminale che c'è
<mapo95> trovato grazie :)
<jester-> c'è apposta
<mapo95> sisi :)
<mapo95> la "sintassi" sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tools
<mapo95> è giusta?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<jester-> mapo95: senza la  finale
<jester-> è tool
<jester-> mapo95: trucco se digiti gnome-twe a batti 2 volte tab ti completa automatio
<mapo95> jester-: faccio il tutto, grazie :)
<jester-> mapo95: poi sempre ne terminale  gnome-tweak-tool e parte senza cercare nei menu
<mapo95> okok, sto installando :)
<mapo95> gia installato, sto modificando un po :)
<mapo95> jester-: perfetto, ci ho lavorato un pò, però mi sapresti spiegare come fare a cambiare completamente tema al pc?
<mapo95> cioè io ne vorrei una con le icone nella barra sotto
<jester-> devi intallarne qualcuno
<mapo95> non proprio alla windows, cioè attaccate, ma un po staccate
<jester-> cerca themess nel center
<mapo95> cerco subito
<mapo95> non trova nnt :(
<mapo95> dici themes forse
<mapo95> ma non mi sapresti consigliare tu un tema come ti ho spiegato io?
<mapo95> tipo una cosa del genere
<mapo95> https://www.google.it/search?q=miglior+tema+per+ubuntu&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49478099,d.bGE,pv.xjs.s.en_US.c75bKy5EQ0A.O&biw=1360&bih=611&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=it&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=pJ_pUYjXF8uu4QTL_oGgCQ#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=3y-RPwADNQF6EM%3A%3BhX6Acg3q65TicM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tuxmind.org%252Fimmagini%252Ftemi%252Ftemafiore.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tuxmind.org%252F2011%252F10%252F01%252Funa-fantastica-ra
<mapo95> o meglio
<mapo95> https://www.google.it/search?q=miglior+tema+per+ubuntu&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49478099,d.bGE,pv.xjs.s.en_US.c75bKy5EQ0A.O&biw=1360&bih=611&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=it&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=pJ_pUYjXF8uu4QTL_oGgCQ#facrc=_&imgdii=3y-RPwADNQF6EM%3A%3Byk3oCt5wtilLHM%3B3y-RPwADNQF6EM%3A&imgrc=3y-RPwADNQF6EM%3A%3BhX6Acg3q65TicM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tuxmind.org%252Fimmagini%252Ftemi%252Ftemafiore.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tux
<mapo95> jester-:ei ci sei? :(
<jester-> eh
<mapo95> jester-:guarda i due link che ti ho lasciato sopra, sai indicarmi da dove potrei prendere e come potrei mettere temi simili per favore?
<jester-> mapo95: non so . io uso kde
<jester-> guarda su gnome llok
<jester-> look
<mapo95> almeno sai dirmi come installare i temi? perchè ne ho scaricati 3
<mapo95> ma non so come metterli
<mapo95> jester-: senti dove trovo il tasto per la ricerca come c'era prima? quella per cercare i programmi...
<cristian_c> lol
<dod> alt f2
<mapo95> ragazzi per sbaglio ho aperto orca, ma come se fa a chiuderlo? xD
<mapo95> mamma mia, si porta la testa...
<princes72> ciao
<mapo95> ragazzi qualcuno sa dove scaricare e come installare temi per ubuntu 13.04 per favore?
<cristian_c> !chat | mapo95
<ubot-it> mapo95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapo95> scusate, non lo sapevo, cambio subito :)
<cri> ciao
<Turaylon> Qualcuno sa dove posso reperire moonlight ( Silverlight x Unix)
<Turaylon> ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> per veder i video della rai?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi pare che se googli trovi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io non so
<Turaylon> per mediaset premium play
<Turaylon> sul sito ufficiale mi dice forbidden
<Turaylon> il link del downloa
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-20
<akis24> giorno
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> scusate come mai ogni sito che visito e vorrei fare qualcosa con web-cam mi dice che mi manca adobe flash? come risolvo?grz
<akis24> skricciolo1981: installa flashplayer dai repo
<skricciolo1981> ok provo subito e ti aggiorno grz akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<skricciolo1981> akis24,  il plugin gia installato
<akis24> skricciolo1981: riesci a vedere i video su youtube ?
<skricciolo1981> si
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  scusate come mai ogni sito che visito e vorrei fare qualcosa con web-cam che intendi ?
<skricciolo1981> che se voglio caricare una foto fatta all istante da mia web cam,o fare una videochiamata..mi dice manca adobe flash
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  a caricare le foto non serve flashplayer  per le videochiamate è diverso il discorso
<skricciolo1981> per cariicare mi chiede provato ora..
<akis24> skricciolo1981: quando fai la foto salvala su desktop e poi la carichi
<skricciolo1981> cioe mi chiede se la voglio fare all istante da mia web..ovvio se la voglio caricare da pc nn serve e non mi chiede..
<skricciolo1981> si ok
<skricciolo1981> il prob e che nn mi apre la web...
<skricciolo1981> e questo in tutti i siti..
<akis24> skricciolo1981: ecco ora ci siamo che versione di ubuntu usi e che webcam hai ?
<skricciolo1981> 12.04
<cristian_c> già
<skricciolo1981> logitech
<cristian_c> usb?
<skricciolo1981> si
<cristian_c> ecco
<skricciolo1981> Webcam C160
<skricciolo1981> logitech
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  vediamo se è supportata
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, funge con cheese?
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  dai lsusb da terminale e posta il risultato
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> da skype funzia ma solo la
<akis24> skricciolo1981: allora è a posto è riconosciuta e funziona
<akis24> skricciolo1981: che siti frequenti ;) ?
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893328/
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, devi agire dal sito di adobe macromedia
<skricciolo1981> akis24, nn quelli che pensi tu
<skricciolo1981> neanche da fb va
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c, cioe?
<skricciolo1981> mi puoi aiutare? cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, sì, ci sono le impostazioni per la webcam dal sito di macromedia
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, trovato?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> manco sito trovato
<skricciolo1981> linka
<skricciolo1981> http://www.adobe.com/it/ questo?
<skricciolo1981> http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/?promoid=DAGCU  qui?
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<skricciolo1981> nn vedo impostazioni per linux..
<cristian_c> c'entra niente
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, su quello devi agire
<skricciolo1981> e dove trovo quel pannello?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, leggi bene
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, fatto?
<skricciolo1981> no capito na mazza cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> :)
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, madò
<skricciolo1981> eeeee
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html#117118
<cristian_c_> akis24, sembra di stare all'asilo
<skricciolo1981> nn la rileva
<skricciolo1981> nn vedo nome mia web
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, dove sei?
<skricciolo1981> cioe?
<skricciolo1981> impost videocamera
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, quale dei pannelli hai aperto?
<skricciolo1981> impost videocamera
<cristian_c_> lol
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, non c'è un pannello con questo nome, lol
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/265094  cristian_c_
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, Pannello Impostazioni della privacy dei siti Web
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, ti spieghi veramente male
<skricciolo1981> sorry :(
<skricciolo1981> sta su chiedi sempre..come pure skype... cristian_c_
<cristian_c_> ?
<skricciolo1981> il sito web in questione ha la spunta su chiedi sempre..
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, Pannello Impostazioni generali della privacy
<skricciolo1981> chiedi sempre
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, perché hai selezionato DV video?
<skricciolo1981> no
<thebestneo> cristian_c_, ciao
<cristian_c_> skricciolo1981, ti ho domandato il motivo
<cristian_c_> thebestneo, we
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/265095 cristian_c__
<thebestneo> cristian_c_, ci sto uscendo di testa con samba, ho letto guide ovunque ma continuo a non riuscire
<skricciolo1981> nn c'è nulla da selezionare
<skricciolo1981> o chiedi sempre o nega
<cristian_c__> skricciolo1981, http://imagebin.org/265094
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c__,  solo quella c'è
<skricciolo1981> visualizzo solo quella
<cristian_c__> skricciolo1981, prova con webcam studio
<skricciolo1981> dai repo?
<infrid> ciao
<cristian_c__> non rocordo, boh
<cristian_c__> *ri
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c__, nei repo nn c è
<skricciolo1981> c'è Cheese
<cristian_c__> lol
<cristian_c__> !chat | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> thebestneo, da remoto
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 5292 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<thebestneo> cristian_c, mi dirai, in realtà è una ubuntu normale, potrei lanciare la gui e provare da li
<cristian_c> no. che ti collegh ial serve da remoto
<cristian_c> *al
<cristian_c> +r
<thebestneo> cristian_c, si può? sto provando ad usare il modulo di webmin per ora
<cristian_c> thebestneo, certo che si può
<Robel> giorno
<cristian_c> notte
<Robel> posso chiedere info sull'installazione di ubuntu tramite USB
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Robel
<ubot-it> Robel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Robel> sorry ok
<Robel> sto scaricando ubuntu sul pc, ho una chiavetta di 4 GB fià formattata fat 32 , finito il Dowload semplicemente lo copio sulla chiavetta?
<cristian_c> Robel, no
<cristian_c> 1unetbootin | robel
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Robel
<ubot-it> Robel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Robel> ok grazie molto ho aperto il link ed ho letto , qyuindi adesso scarico unetbootin
<cristian_c> Robel, sì, fai tutto e poi provala in live
<Robel> si si adesso mi rimmetto all'opera
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, se c'è qualcuno presente...
<cristian_c> !qualcun o| gatsu1000
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcun o'
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gatsu1000> il problema non è se qualcuno sa o meno, il problema è capire se qualcuno è realmente presente o meno :P
<gatsu1000> in ogni caso, ho un desktop hp che si collega, tramite un dongle wifi, al router
<gatsu1000> è impostato con password salvata e connetti automaticamente
<gatsu1000> il problema è che all'avvio del pc, compare la maschera dove chiede di inserire la password per il wifi
<gatsu1000> la password è già scritta (puntini presenti)
<gatsu1000> basta cliccare connetti
<gatsu1000> ma bisogna farlo almeno 2 o 3 volte prima che si connetta realmente
<gatsu1000> non da errori, semplicemente non si connette subito in automatico
<gatsu1000> come mai?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ci sono 42 utenti, secondo te?
<cristian_c> Xd
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che scheda è?
<gatsu1000> è un dongle usb
<gatsu1000> della belkin
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893724/
<gatsu1000> dovrebbe essere questo
<gatsu1000> se non ho sbagliato qualcosa
<gatsu1000> cristian, giusto per sapere, ma è una cosa "normale" che a volte capita o sono un caso raro?
<gatsu1000> mmm, l'ho spaventato...
<Robel> unetbootin mi chiede quanto spazio da preservare per i file nei diversi riavvi , e poi non trovando la 14.04 ho messo la daly X64 ho sbagliato?
<Robel> *13.04
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, asp
<cristian_c> ero via
<Robel> si si tranqui no problem
<gatsu1000> oh, ok, sorry
<Robel> finito adesso di scaricare ubunto
<Robel> ed installato unetbootin
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027115
<cristian_c> Robel, la 14.04 esce il prossimo anno
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> lol
<Robel> si si mi son corretto :-)
<cristian_c> Robel, ma in che senso non la trovi?
<cristian_c> L'hai scaricata?
<Robel> io ho scaricato al 13
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> inche senso non la trovi?
<gatsu1000> mmm, ma dice che non si connette... io sono connesso, anche in questo momento
<Robel> da unetbootin quando chiede quale ho scaricarto
<gatsu1000> il problema è solo all'avvio
<Robel> non  trovo la 13
<Robel> ok nulla so nabbo
<Robel> quanti MB devo mettere per preservare i file nei diversi riavvi?
<gatsu1000> cioè, dovrei installare i driver realtek e dovrebbe funzionare correttamente?
<ky> salve
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, asp
<gatsu1000> ok, non mi muovo... :)
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ' Instead it will intermittently ask for a network key (yes, I am entering the correct one  ).'
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, stessa cosa
<gatsu1000> ma non è che la chiede a volte, solo al primo boot, e per 3 volte di seguito...
<cristian_c> Robel, la devi caricare tu
<gatsu1000> ah, in realtà è lo stesso problema?
<gatsu1000> ok, provo a seguire la guida, allora
<cristian_c> Robel, boh, tanto è una live
<ky> cristian_c, posso chiederti un chiarimento?
<Robel> ok metto 100
<cristian_c> Robel, ti serve solo come live e installer
<Robel> ok
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, prima leggila
<cristian_c> :P
<gatsu1000> si, la sto leggendo... non ci capisco moltissimo, ma ci provo
<cristian_c> Robel, lol
<gatsu1000> spero solo di non incasinare troppo il tutto :P
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, eh
<gatsu1000> anche perchè ora, nonostante tutto, si collega
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, appunto , leggi con attenzione
<cristian_c> e semmai poi chiedi
<ky> cristian_c, premetto che attualmente non ho bumblebee o driver nvidia
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> bè, alla fine è: scarica i driver, installali, blacklista i vecchi, togli l'adattatore, rimettilo e riavvia
<gatsu1000> i passaggi sono, sulla carta, semplici
<gatsu1000> io ci provo... se non mi rivedete tra 10 minuti, chiamate una squadra di emergenza :P
<ky> cristian_c, stamane mi sono compilato il 3.11 e ho visto l opzione per i driver noveau O.o (non so, ma non la avevo notata mai), lo ho abilitato come modulo e ora jockey-text carica i vari nvidia-3xx che non so da dove li esce come disabilitati e in più c'è nvidia open noveau Abilitato ed in uso!  Significa che sono a posto ora?
<cristian_c> gatsu attenzione
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che driver sono?
<cristian_c> ky, ti compili i kernel?
<cristian_c> ky, boh
<ky> cristian_c, si, perchè fanno danno su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ky, ma hai domandato sul forum?
<gatsu1000> allora
<cristian_c> ky, un po'
<gatsu1000> ho tirato giu i rtl8192xC_USB.......
<cristian_c> e poi non credo tu dovessi ricompoilare
<cristian_c> ky, e non è argomento da chan di supporto ufficiale
<gatsu1000> ma da un errore alla fine dell'install
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, vedi se c'è un'opzione  per l'uninstall nel makefile
<gatsu1000> pare di no
<cristian_c> uhm
<ky> cristian_c, non ti seguo, ubuntu non usa il kernel linux? forse con qualche ritocco.
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, pastalo
<cristian_c> ky, sì, ma il kernel ufficiali
<cristian_c> tu te lo sei pure compilato
<cristian_c> quello nuovo di test
<cristian_c> ky, ti piace pacioccare
<ky> cristian_c, avevo un 3.10 sempre mio, ma ho letto che il 3.11 va verso migliore compatibilità con intel graphics
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893810/
<gatsu1000> l'errore è nelle ultime righe
<cristian_c> ky, ah, quindi stai usando tutti kernel non ufficiali
<cristian_c> ky, allora mi spiego molte cose
<ky> cristian_c, no asp
<ky> il 3.10 prima di venire in questa chat
<ky> 1 settimana fa
<ky> questo è il primo nella nuova installazione
<ExPBoy> ora il 3.11
<ExPBoy> :P
<gatsu1000> forse sono solo warning, cristian
<ky> ma perchè non ufficiali?
<cristian_c> ky, ah, uno script
<gatsu1000> ma non so se possano essere bloccanti
<ky> quale script?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, no no, errori
<ky> prendo il sorgente da kernel.org
<cristian_c> make: *** [modules] Errore 2
<gatsu1000> quindi l'installazione non è andata a buon fine, immagino
<ExPBoy> ky, qui si da supporto solo per i pacchetti ufficiali in pratica quelli dei repo
<cristian_c> ky, perché non li trovi nei repo
<cristian_c> e te li compili pure
<gatsu1000> i log degli errori dove li trovo?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ah, uno script
<gatsu1000> install.sh
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, haiusato uno script per l'installazione
<gatsu1000> e dice così la guida
<gatsu1000> la sto seguendo passo passo
<cristian_c> 13:53:50 <ExPBoy> ky, qui si da supporto solo per i pacchetti ufficiali in pratica quelli dei repo
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> in genere è così
<ky> ma io non chiedo aiuto per il kernel
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, eh, ma l'hanno fatto sulla 12.04
<ExPBoy> ky, fai la tua domanda
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, tanto ci pensano gli altri a rispondere
<cristian_c> :P
<ExPBoy> forse
<gatsu1000> quindi dici che sulla 13.04 non va?
<ky> volevo sapere se ora che mi dice noveau abilitato ed in uso, vuol dire che sono a posto con i driver?
<cristian_c> ky, lspci -k
<gatsu1000> volendo ho i driver in tgz
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non ho capito, ma dov'è scritto di lanciare l'sh?
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5893822/
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, perché? Cos'hai fatto finora?
<gatsu1000> allora, spetta
<gatsu1000> ho installato nautilus, e vabbè
<gatsu1000> funziona
<gatsu1000> ho scaricato i driver realtek dal sito
<gatsu1000> li ho unzippati
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, perché installato?
<gatsu1000> perchè la guida dice così? ma forse sto guardando un'altra cosa...
<cristian_c> ky, sei pià o meno nella stessasituazione
<cristian_c> ky, solo che ora usi i nouveauper la scheda nvidia
<gatsu1000> io sto guardando qui: http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/11/edimax-ew-7811un-usb-wireless-connecting-to-a-network-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<gatsu1000> anche perchè nel post che mi ha segnalato tu, girava su questo come procedura
<gatsu1000> e stavo provando a seguire questa
<ky> e non vanno bene? non sono gli open di cui parlavi?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, 'So I celebrated too soon. It worked instantly after I installed the drivers following that guide but after rebooting the drivers load but don't work.
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non hai letto tutto :P
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ti avevo detto di leggere bene
<cristian_c> ma hai avuto fretta
<gatsu1000> ok, ma l'ultima parte dice solo di editare modules e basta per far partire un driver
<gatsu1000> e poi nessuna altra indicazione
<cristian_c> e la gatta frettolosa fa i gattini ciechi
<cristian_c> :P
<fulvio_> ciao a tutti  scusate sono un principiante
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, asp
<gatsu1000> ok, lo ammetto, mi sono fidato troppo della tua indicazione :P
<cristian_c> ky, gli open sono preinstallati
<cristian_c> ky, significa che in precedenza avevi pacioccato
<cristian_c> :P
<ky> no, ho controllato appena installato
<cristian_c> !ciao | fulvio
<ubot-it> fulvio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ky> e non c'erano
<gatsu1000> sono abbastanza confuso e perplesso, comunque
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, no, io avevo detto di leggere
<cristian_c> bene
<fulvio_> ho un problema dovrei caricare un linux molto leggero su un piccolo PC per farlo diventare un server SNMP
<gatsu1000> lol
<ky> forse il kernel di ubuntu non li ha abilitati
<cristian_c> ky, spiegati meglio, non ho caito
<cristian_c> ky, hai dovuto installare i nouvea?
<cristian_c> *nouveau
<ky> no
<cristian_c> ...
<ky> li ho abilitati come modulo nel 3.11
<gatsu1000>  ma secondo te, perchè mi chiede per 3 volte la password del wifi allora? i driver in realtà ci sono, altrimenti non andrebbe proprio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, dico solo che il topic andava letto tutto
<ky> e ora è partito
<ky> mentre prima non andavano manco con bumblebee
<cristian_c> ky, balle
<gatsu1000> è che sono disperato :) è un mese che ci sto correndo addietro
<cristian_c> ky, stai facendo confusione come al solito
<cristian_c> 14:01:13 <cristian_c> ky, gli open sono preinstallati
<ky> se ricordi non c'erano neanche prima
<cristian_c> ky, ma perché avevi pacioccato
<ky> da me usciva solo nvidia
<ky> no no appena installato
<cristian_c> ribadisco: avevi pacioccato
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> ky, altirmenti ora non avresti i nouveau di default
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, addirittura?
<gatsu1000> si, è una cavolata, lo so
<cristian_c> fulvio_, che pc?
<gatsu1000> perchè alla fine la connessione funziona
<gatsu1000> ma essendo il pc dei miei, scassano :P
<gatsu1000> e vorrei anche capire perchè, si comporta così
<ky> secondo me, a questo punto, sarà il kernel di ubuntu
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<cristian_c> ky, no, sei tu che agisci in modo spericolato
<ky> ma se appena installato, jockey non li usce i noveau
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893858/
<gatsu1000> ma è piuttosto corto... :P
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, loop lo hai aggiunto tu?
<gatsu1000> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<gatsu1000> posso provare a "cancellettarlo"
<ky> comunque allora non vanno bene? devo rimettere bumblebee per tenere la gpu spenta se non serve?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, no
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sto guardando
<gatsu1000> ok
<cristian_c> ky, infatti in jockey non devono uscire i nouveau
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> ky, in jockey escono soltanto i driver closed
<cristian_c> :P
<ky> ah Lol
<ky> e perchè a me esce noveau
<cristian_c> ky, ma tu volevi spegnerla la nvidia?
<cristian_c> ky, non voglio sapere come hai pacioccato
<cristian_c> mi prende male a pensarci
<ky> hai detto che sta accesa tutto il tempo
<cristian_c> ky, appunto
<cristian_c> insieme alla intel
<ky> e quindi se ce un modo per accenderla quando voglio io
<cristian_c> ky, ma tu volevi spegnerla la nvidia?
<ky> si la tengo spenta se non serve
<cristian_c> ky, dipende, potresti provare con vga_switcheroo
<cristian_c> ky, ripeto ci sono vari metodi
<cristian_c> ky, in base alle proprie esigenze
<ky> a me hanno detto dal bios
<cristian_c> ky, con acpi_call la pegni e basta
<ky> ma come al solito non c'è
<cristian_c> ky, con vga_switcheroo switchi tra le due
<cristian_c> ky, con bumblebee gestisci il tutto in base alle applicazioni
<gatsu1000> continuo a non capire dove stia il problema... è vero che non conosco granchè ubuntu o linux in generale, ma almeno un'indicazone da qualche parte....
<ky> mmm, bumblebee sarebbe la versione dinamica di vga?
<cristian_c> ky, bumblebee è uno strumento per gestire la scheda in modo inteligente
<cristian_c> ky, ma puoi usare anche un altr metodo, se vuoi
<cristian_c> *altro
<ky> se bumblebee spegne la scheda quando non serve opterei per quello, è il più semplice e poi ho trovato la gui xD
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, un altro topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978131
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, anxche qui l'utente si lanmenta della continua richiesta della password
<gatsu1000> si, ma dice che non si connette
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, quindi è un problema con la tua specifica scheda
<gatsu1000> il mio alla terza volta parte....
<gatsu1000> ah, ok
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, 'Ubuntu ask me network password always and it never connects. (password is correct)
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> magari non lo sapeva
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ky, non è il più semplcie
<cristian_c> *semplice
<cristian_c> è il più complesso
<ky> O.o
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ky, per utenti esigenti
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, quindi ora sai che il problema è noto
<cristian_c> ky, io ti consiglio di seguire bene la guida di bumblebee
<gatsu1000> parrebbe, ma sto leggendo e non pare che ci siano grandi soluzioni :P
<ky> a me sembra facile, installa tutto lui, metto su noveau e uso optirun per avviare con nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, ma nouveau c'ègià
<gatsu1000> ma per ora, grazie per tutto l'aiuto
<cristian_c> e ridagli
<ky> si lo so
<cristian_c> quindi non 'lo metti su'
<ky> e che se seleziono nvidia si impalla
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, i tizi hano risolto nei topic
<cristian_c> *hanno
<cristian_c> ky, eh, ma perché dovresti fare una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ky, vuol dire che non hai capito
<ky> no era per provare
<cristian_c> ky, allora te le cerchi
<gatsu1000> mmm, forse devo trovare dei driver diversi?
<cristian_c> ky, hai giò domandato sul forum come seguire la guida wiki? così non combini guai
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978131&p=12042647#post12042647
<ky> si ma ho solo 2 risposte e nessuno mi spiega la guida
<cristian_c> *già
<cristian_c> ky, linka
<gatsu1000> ok va, ci do due colpi e vi fo' sapere... :)
<gatsu1000> grazie ancora per tutto!
<gatsu1000> a presto!
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, mi raccomando, non smaenttare
<cristian_c> *non smanettare
<ky> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=562108
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<cristian_c> ky, Per configurare Bumblebee occorre decidere se utilizzare il driver Nouveau o il driver Nvidia proprietario. Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi:
<cristian_c> ky, quindi a te questa parte non interessa, giusto?
<ky> no, a me non serve la gpu sempre
<ky> solo raramente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ky, non hai capito
<cristian_c> suppongo
<cristian_c> ky, hai letto cosa ho scritto sopra?
<cristian_c> Per configurare Bumblebee occorre decidere se utilizzare il driver Nouveau o il driver Nvidia proprietario. Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi:
<ky> a tu dici quando la voglio lui usa quelli
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è italiano
<cristian_c> Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi
<cristian_c> ky, tu usi i driver proprietari o gli open?
<ky> attualmente penso gli open se  è l unico abilitato
<cristian_c> pensi?
<ky> no là dice in uso lol
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<cristian_c> i nouveau sono open, giusto?
<ky> che io abbia capito si
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<cristian_c> fai 2 è2
<cristian_c> *+
<cristian_c> Se si vuole utilizzare il driver proprietario, seguire i seguenti passi
<ky> sto usando gli open, l ho capito
<cristian_c> ok, e quindi?
<cristian_c> voglio vedere se ci arrivi
<cristian_c> è semplice
<ky> là dice SE, a me non importa xD, basta che funziona bene
<cristian_c> basta, ci rinuncio
<cristian_c> npn vuoi applicarti
<ky> ...
<cristian_c> :(
<ky> lo devo usare per forza?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ky, l'avevo scritto prima
<cristian_c> ma tu ti sei fissato che volevi a tutti i costi bumblebee
<ky> che per configurare bumble devi decidere?
<cristian_c> ky?
<cristian_c> ky, perché devi sempre complicare le cose semplici
<ky> non voglio a tutti i costi bumble
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> solo sembrava il piu semplice
<ky> ma se dici che gli altri sono meglio
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ky
<ubot-it> ky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ky> ho gia la pagina aperta lol
<cristian_c> ky, non sono meglio, sono più semplici, per utenti meno esigenti
<cristian_c> e tu mi pare sei molto esigente
<cristian_c> ky, ti ho detto tutto ciò che c'è da dire, sta a te decidere
<cristian_c> quale di questi utiolizzare
<cristian_c> *utilizzare
<ky> non ne ho idea xD
<ky> allora
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> vga vuole solo open
<cristian_c> ????
<cristian_c> di hce parli?
<cristian_c> *che
<ky> vga switch
<cristian_c> ky, asp
<cristian_c> Questo metodo non è supportato da tutte le macchine e funziona solo se si utilizzano driver open source (Nouveau, Radeon) .
<cristian_c> eh, già
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ky, va benh, ma a te che ti frega se usi gli open
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> :D
<ky> ancora niente perchè non conosco la differenza xD
<ky> so solo che
<ky> gli open sono un po carenti in alcune cose
<ky> asp torno fra 5 minuti
<cristian_c> eh, io vado invece
<ky> eccomi
<cristian_c> ky, eh, ma io devo uscire
<ky> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ky, secondo me non ti devi porre per adesso il problema degli open
<cristian_c> semmai se funza, sì
<cristian_c> ky, e per la cronoca , non so se hai capito che quel paragrafo della guida non va seguito se hai i driver open
<cristian_c> ma solo con i closed
<ky> si lo ho capito
<cristian_c> quindi avresti dovuto saltarlo con i nouveau
<ky> ma io non lo ho fatto ora
<cristian_c> sembrava di no
<ky> lo ho fatto quando avevo nvidia
<ky> solo che mi era apparso nvidia-304 Abilitato ma non in uso
<cristian_c> ky, lascia perdere cos'hai fatto in passato
<cristian_c> avevo consigliato di complicare le cose il men o possibile
<cristian_c> quindi ,al prima cosa da fare era provare bumblebee con gli open
<cristian_c> se volevi bumblebee
<ky> vabbe, ora a me interessa spegnere questa succhia batteria e averla disponibile SOLO quando serve realmente
<cristian_c> ky, allora vga_switcheroo
<cristian_c> va più che bene
<cristian_c> poi si vede
<ky> pero mi sono bloccato al passo 1 xD
<cristian_c> eh
<ky> dove si mette modeset
<cristian_c> Per verificare se vga_switcheroo è abilitato, cercare il file switch digitando:
<ky> è su kernel/debug
<cristian_c> ky, io esco, ciao
<ky> ciao
<cristian_c> chiedi agli altri
<ky> qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire (ma non le uscite di commutazione)
<ky> sulla guida di vga_switcheero
<Aldo> ciao a tutti
<Aldo> vorrei installare ubuntu al posto del mio vecchio xp
<Aldo> ma non sono sicuro se il mio pc è in grado di supportarlo
<Aldo> chi è in disposto ad aiutarmi
<Aldo> c'è nessuno
<akis24> ciao
<Aldo> ciao
<akis24> ciao Aldo
<Aldo> senti mi puoi aiutare
<akis24> !aiuto | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aldo> sei un esperto in ubuntu?
<akis24> Aldo:  esperto è una parola grossa :) poni la domanda
<Aldo> voglio installare ubuntu, ma non sono sicuro se il mio pc lo supporta, acer aspire 1650z
<akis24> Aldo: comunque intanto potresti scaricare l'immagine e crearti un disco live coci provare prima di installare ..
<akis24> cosi*
<Aldo> processore 1,7ghz: ram 1 gb: scheda video ATI mobility radeonx1300
<akis24> Aldo: secondo me puoi mettere lubuntu che è la piu' leggera
<Aldo> ti ringrazio
<Aldo> buona giornata
<akis24> a te Aldo
<AIRR> Hello
<Raffaele> nella sezione tipo di installazione, la seconda opzione "sostituisci windows xp con ubuntu" cancella anche partizioni diverse da quella dove è stato installato windows?
<Raffaele> il mio disco fisso e diviso in due partizioni, una dove ho installato windows ed una dove ho i miei documenti
<enzotib> uhm, non lo so di preciso, non mi arrischierei
<Raffaele> nessuno sa come funziona
<akis24> Raffaele: credo userebbe tutto il disco meglio evitare
<Raffaele> ok
<Raffaele> grazie
<akis24> raffaele usa " altro " formatta la partizione di winz con gparted se devi eliminarlo e installi li
<akis24> prego
<cri> ciao
<Guest74972> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda :come si attivano le notifiche istantanee delle mail in arrivo tramite mozzilla thunderbird?
<Guest74972> qualcuno lo sa???
<Guest74972> enzotib: tu lo sai??
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<jack86> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> mi trovo nei guai con uno switch per attivare la connessione web
<mikunos> si è rotto e non so come connettermi via wifi
<jack86> come si fa ad avere le notifiche istantanee delle mail tramite thunderbird mozzilla email?
<mikunos> inserendo la chiavetta noto che viene riconosciuta correttamente
<mikunos> ma non riesco a connettermi via shell
<mikunos> come devo fare?
<jack86> mi sa che non ce nessuno
<jack86> oppure sono tutti occupati
<mikunos> ecco cosa ho impostato nel file: /etc/network/interfaces  > http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bRmFFKmF
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<jack86> io nulla...
<hih> ragazzi
<hih> perchè non mi fa installare nessun programma ubuntu softaware center?
<hih> dice che mancano le dipendenze
<hih> anche per installare synaptic mi dice che mancano le dipendenze!
<hih> non le dovrebbe installare in automatico senza che sono io a farlo ad una ad una???
<hih> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<cri_> ciao
<mibofra> oi cri_
<cri_> sempre te XD
<massy> salve
<mikunos> aiuto la mia scheda di rete è bloccata!
<mikunos> l'interruttore non funziona e mi blocca anche l'uso di una chiavetta esterna
<mikunos> come posso fare?
<mikunos> ho impostato il file network http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bRmFFKmF
<mikunos> ma niente da fare non si connette
<mikunos> potete aiutarmi?
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<pietro98-albini> Avrei un problema con bzr
<pietro98-albini> Se digito
<pietro98-albini> `bzr branch lp:~pietro98-albini/+junk/mio-branch` va tutto bene
<pietro98-albini> mentre se digito
<pietro98-albini> `sudo bzr branch lp:~pietro98-albini/+junk/mio-branch` mi da questo errore:
<pietro98-albini> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5894789/
<enzotib> pietro98-albini, direi stai usando una chiave ssh, che non è la stessa tra te e root
<enzotib> perché ti serve sudo?
<pietro98-albini> enzotib, sto facendo uno script che ha bisogno di sudo per essere eseguito...
<enzotib> pietro98-albini, ma è una cosa tua personale?
<pietro98-albini> enzotib, no
<enzotib> allora in tal caso non dovresti supporre che l'utente abbia una chiave
<pietro98-albini> enzotib, ho bisogno di scaricare un branch con quello script
<enzotib> non è che il server accetta solo autenticazione tramite chiave?
<pietro98-albini> enzotib, è launchpad
<enzotib> pietro, crea un nuovo utente e prova senza sudo, per vedere se va
<enzotib> e comunque, devo uscire, quindi non posso continuare...
<enzotib> magari se ci sei più tardi, è una problematica che mi interessa
<enzotib> a poi
<pietro98-albini> enzotib, va anche senza chiave
<ky> cristian_c, il tuo incubo è tornato xD xD
<ky> e se indovini è uscito un nuovo problema, come fosse cosa nuova lol
<ky> attualmente mi trovo in ubuntu 13 appena installato con i primi updates
<ky> ho messo vga_switch
<ky> e non posso switchare....
<ky> appena passo all integrata, ubuntu freeza
<Luca> Buonasera
<Luca> Ho un problema con shockwave flash
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ky
<ubot-it> ky: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ky> ??
<ky> che dettagli cerchi
<ky> è nuova install
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<cristian_c> se non vuoi spiegare, peggio per te
<ky> ma non capito
<ky> dici tipo
<ky> ubuntu 13.04, vga_switcheroo dal wiki, intel hd 3000 / nvidia gt 520M
<ky> come detto prima
<ky> se cambio a intel hd
<ky> linux freeza
<ky> sto usando il metodo gui dove scarichi le immaggini e metti lo script
<cristian_c> ky, passo dopo passo
<cristian_c> punto per punto
<ky> ho installato ubuntu
<ky> avviato
<ky> aggiornato dall app degli aggiornameti
<ky> riavviato
<ky> installatato gxmessage come scritto nella guida
<ky> creato lo script su usr/bin
<Luca> Ho un problema con il plugin Shockwave flash su Chrome, appare il messaggio "impossibile caricare Shockwave Flash".Non riuscivo a visualizzare i video di youtube, ho installato l'estensione HTML% video for youtube, adesso i video li vedo a scatti.
<Luca> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04
<ky> avviato da terminale
<ky> ho premuto switch to integrated
<ky> freeze
<ky> e questo lo fa sempre
<cristian_c> Luca, disattiva l'estensione
<cristian_c> Luca, e installa flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Luca> è installata ma sui video mi da sempre schermata nera
<ky> non ti seguo, perchè il link alla guida?
<cristian_c> ky, non ci siamo capiti
<Luca> e continua a darmi l'errore del plugin
<cristian_c> ky, o non leggi bene le guide
<cristian_c> Luca, asp
<ky> devo aggiungere l hobryd_boot_option?
<ky> hibryd
<cristian_c> ky, Script per l'utilizzo in una sessione di X
<cristian_c> ky, hai saltato un paragrafo
<cristian_c> Luca, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Luca, in un terminale
<Luca> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk                   11.2.202.297-0precise1                           GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  adobe-flashplugin                            11.2.202.297-0precise1                           Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  browser-plugin-gnash                         0.8.10-5ubuntu1                                  GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) pl
<ky> no
<ky> è quello che ho seguito
<cristian_c> Luca, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ky, appunto
<cristian_c> ky, non mi hai detto niente del paragrafo Uso di vga_switcheroo
<Luca> ecco; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5894898/
<ky> ho detto che ho creato lo script come dice la guida
<ky> sopra a uso su X
<cristian_c> Luca, hai stabilito il record mondiale di plugin flash installati
<cristian_c> :P
<ky> ti dice come vedere se switch è presente
<Luca> non mi faccio mancare nulla
<ky> e come usarlo manualmente
<cristian_c> complimenti, ben nove!
<Luca> :D
<cristian_c> oggi è la giornata dei pacioccatori
<cristian_c> ky, la realtà che non mi hai detto niente della procedura sopra
<cristian_c> *è
<cristian_c> Luca, togli tutta la monnezza
<ky> ma dicendo che ho scaricato gxmessage e le icone
<ky> pensavo si capisse
<ky> è la che si fanno questi passaggi
<cristian_c> Luca, l'unico che avevi disinstallato era quello giusto: rc  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.297ubuntu0.12.04.1                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer LOl
<cristian_c> *LOL
<cristian_c> ky, balle
<cristian_c> ky, Uso di vga_switcheroo
<Luca> che comando devo usare da terminale per disinstallare?
<ky> uso di vga_switch è quello manuale
<cristian_c> ky, lo sai che prima si prova manualmente e poi semmai, ma soltanto dopo  si automatizza?
<cristian_c> ky, è la regola numero 1
<ky> ah
<ky> pensavo fosse uguale
<cristian_c> su tutte le cose
<cristian_c> io prima di lanciare gli script provo se i ocman di funzano
<cristian_c> *comandi
<cristian_c> separatamente
<ky> mmm
<ky> ci sono tante parole sconosciute xD
<cristian_c> -,-
<ky> scollegata, con uscite, senza uscite?
<cristian_c> ky, fai sempre casini tu :P
<cristian_c> Luca, pulisci tutto, aspetta
<cristian_c> Luca, disinstallali da synaptic
<cristian_c> il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> ky, dove hai messo lo script?
<Luca> l'ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> Luca, anche
<ky> usr/bin
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ky, e come lo avvii?
<cristian_c> ky, possibile che non segui una sola guida nel modo giusto?
<ky> sudo sh ./nome.sh
<cristian_c> gli altri riescono
<ky> ovviamente essendo su usr/bin
<cristian_c> ky, allora non è in /usr/bin
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ky, non serve a niente
<cristian_c> ky, se metti in /usr/bin non ti serve il path per lanciarlo
<ky> è in tutto il sistema?
<cristian_c> Per verificare che lo script funzioni, digitare in una finestra di terminale:
<cristian_c> sudo switch_between_cards
<cristian_c> ky, e tu neanche leggi
<cristian_c> fai sempre di testa tua
<cristian_c> :(
<ky> ma lo ho fatto
<cristian_c> 20:28:49 <ky> sudo sh ./nome.sh
<cristian_c> -,-
<ky> però non avevo collegato la cosa xD
<cristian_c> mica scrivi ./ls
<cristian_c> o /usr/bin7ls
<cristian_c> o /usr/bin/ls
<cristian_c> oppure gedit
<cristian_c> e non /usr/bin/gedit
<ky> si ora ho collegato
<cristian_c> i soliti pasticci
<ky> comunque funziona
<cristian_c> ky, se riavvii il sistema si ripristina tutto?
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> cosa dovrebbe ripristinarsi?
<cristian_c> ky, beh, l'importante è che hai risolto
<cristian_c> ky, così non rompi le noci di cocco
<cristian_c> XD
<ky> non ho risolto xD
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> linux freeza
<ky> ora non ho cliccato integrata
<cristian_c> avrai pacioccato come al solito
<ky> no ho seguito tutto
<cristian_c> mmmm
<ky> ubuntu è totalmente clean
<ky> senza kernel non uff
<cristian_c> quindi il 3.8.0?
<ky> si -26
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nella 13.10 ci sarà il 3.9 o il 3.10
<ky> io ho sentito il 3.11
<cristian_c> a ottobre
<cristian_c> ky, non credo sarà pronto per la 13.10
<ky> spero di si xD
<cristian_c> ky, i kernel devono essere stabili sulla distro prima di essere inseriti nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> altrimenti casini a googo e instabilità
<ky> si lo so
<cristian_c> *gogo
<ky> ma penso che da qui ad ottobre
<ky> con i ritmi che ha
<cristian_c> ky, io ho ancora il 3.2 sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> e a me funziona
<ky> .-.
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> a me piace stare aggiornato
<cristian_c> questa cosa non ha senso
<cristian_c> non trai alcun vantaggio
<ky> bhe per es.
<ky> il 3.9 ha un bel po di update per nvidia open
<cristian_c> ky, ok
<cristian_c> capisco, ma solo se c'è un miglioramento sensibile
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<cristian_c> ky, a me piace la stabilità
<ky> allora siamo diversissimi Lol
<ky> io tengo tutte beta o test
<ky> lol
<cristian_c> ecco perché tanti casini
<ky> a parte questa maledetta gpu, non ho avuto casini
<ky> tu pensa se avessi tenuto sempre il kernel stock
<ky> compilavo le cose in 3 anni xD
<ky> in quel modo dimezzo il tempo
<ky> sto pensando che ubuntu non abbia il pieno supporto al mio pc
<ky> perchè è assurdo che non riesca a far funzionare questa gpu
<ky> e poi ho scoperto che gli open non hanno il 3d per la mia gpu, quindi è praticamente inutile tenerla accesa o usarla se non ha 3d, che gpu sarebbe xD
<Luca> cristian_c ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5894960/
<cristian_c> ky, la cosa assurda è che non segui le guide
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ky, non credo proprio
<cristian_c> che scheda è?
<cristian_c> 520
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> si
<cristian_c> Luca, ora devi purgare quello che è rimasto
<ky> ma la guida la ho seguita
<cristian_c> Luca, è l'intero output
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ky, hai dimostrato di non leggere
<cristian_c> su tutte e due
<Luca> si da terminale ho ridato il comando di prima
<cristian_c> ok
<ky> ma perchè, cosa ho saltato
<cristian_c> Luca, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<cristian_c> ky, l'ho spiegato prima
<ky> devo fare i comandi di uso di vga_switch?
<Luca> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5894984/
<Luca> <cristian_c>, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5894984/
<cristian_c> Luca, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> ky, se riavvii si risptistina la situazione come prima di usare vga switcheroo?
<ky> non ho capito cosa si ripristina
<Luca> mi da dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<ky> tu dici
<ky> che lui freeza
<ky> e riavvio e parte tutto ok?
<cristian_c> Luca, hai qualcosa aperto
<Luca> ok adesso l'ha preso
<ky> a parte che per "riavvio" vuol dire staccare il pc dal pulsante di spegnimento
<cristian_c> ky, non ho detto che parte ok
<Luca> avevo usc aperto
<ky> nel senso che linux non freeza
<cristian_c> ky, ma che ritorna tutto come prima di lanciare vga_switcheroo
<ky> si
<cristian_c> ky, ed era una domanda
<cristian_c> ky, allora riavvia
<ky> ho riavviato prima di entrare in chat
<ky> e non ho piu toccato lo switch
<ky> al momento è in default
<ky> non so quale sia il default
<Luca> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895019/
<cristian_c> ky, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Luca, ok
<cristian_c> Luca, installa flasplugin-installer da usc
<cristian_c> +h
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895027/
<cristian_c> ky, ok
<cristian_c> ky, ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cristian_c> ky, su pastebin
<Luca> cristian_c, installato; adesso?
<cristian_c> Luca, ora puoi testare
<Luca> devo riavviare il browser o testo direttamente?
<cristian_c> Luca riapri il browser
<Luca____> cristian_c, continua a non caricare shockwave flash
<cristian_c> Luca____, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Luca____> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895061/
<cristian_c> Luca____, ok
<cristian_c> Luca____, ho la tua stessa versione di plugin
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895069/
<Luca____> adesso casa faccio?
<Luca____> *cosa
<cristian_c> ky, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Luca____, a me funzano
<cristian_c> Luca____, fammi un esempio
<cristian_c> ky, cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895078/
<Luca____> cristian_c, su youtube mi da schermata grigia e segnala che non carica il plugin flash
<cristian_c> Luca____, strano
<cristian_c> Luca____, che pc è?
<Luca____> athlon 3000, 32bit, scheda video ati 9800 series
<Luca____> 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> ky, ho visto
<cristian_c> Luca____, è vecchio, suppongo
<cristian_c> però vediamo
<Luca____> non ce modo di risolvere?
<cristian_c> Luca____, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<ky> c' è qualche problema?
<cristian_c> ky, no
<cristian_c> ky, è stato utile
<Luca____> cristain_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895092/
<cristian_c> ky, echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cristian_c> Luca____, ok
<cristian_c> trovato il problema
<cristian_c> Luca____, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up
<cristian_c> Luca____, manca sse2
<ky> permesso negato con sudo
<cristian_c> ky, allora diventa temporaneamente root
<cristian_c> ky, per uscire exit
<ky> fatto
<cristian_c> 21:32:47 <cristian_c> ky, echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ky> si lo ho fatto
<ky> il comando intendo
<Luca____> capisco, non si può far nulla allora?
<ky> se non sono crashato allora funziona?
<sauro> Riscontro uno strano comportamento in una macchina con instrallato 12.04 LTS. Ho due partizioni: una per la / ed una separata per la /home. All'avvio lo spazio occupato nella / è il 22%; dopo qualche minuto, lo spazio occupato aumenta fino al 77%. come faccio a capire cosa "riempie" la partizione / ?
<Luca> cristian_c, capisco non si può fare nulla allora?
<cristian_c> ky, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Luca, certo che si può
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895111/
<Luca> cristian_c, illuminami
<cristian_c> Luca, devi usar eun plugin flash che non utilizza sse2
 * Ab3L passa un cerino a cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<Ab3L> uffa. invece di cazzeggiare tutto il tempo, dovrei davvero mettermi di buona lena ad imparare questo benedetto linux
<cristian_c> ky, echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Ab3L> son 5 anni che lo uso e mi sento ancora un principiante.
<ky> fatto
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non stai cazzeggiando, ho visto che smanetti con IR
<Luca> cristian_c, ok come devo fare?
<cristian_c> ky, lspci -k
<sauro> nessun consiglio per un disco che si "riempie" da solo???
<cristian_c> Luca, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134700 <--- la soluzione
<cristian_c> sauro, ma poi si svuota
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895119/
<cristian_c> sauro, potrebbero essere file temporanei
<cristian_c> sauro, controlla in /tmp
<sauro> cristian_c: no, rimane al 77% di spazio occupato
<sauro> cristian_c: mi passi i comandi da utilizzare. grazie.
<cristian_c> sauro, allora, riprova e tieni d'occhio /tmp
<cristian_c> sauro, non ci sono comandi
<cristian_c> ky, cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895123/
<sauro> cristian_c: in effetti /tmp occupa 12,1 GB (lo vedo dallo srumento "Analizzatore di utilizzo del disco"). Non è un pò troppo?
<cristian_c> ky, ok
<cristian_c> ky, ultima prova
<cristian_c> anzi no
<cristian_c> ky, vedi come va
<cristian_c> sauro, sì, vedi come si riempie
<sauro> cristian_c: come faccio a vedere come si riempie /tmp ?
<sauro> cristian_c: ho una strana cartella "pulse-KzcsWKcAMJZM" che occupa olre 8GB.  che roba è???
<ky> cristian_c, freeze
<sauro> cristian_c: scusa, rettifico: sono solo 8 kb.
<ky> no ma secondo me è ubuntu
<ky> ha problemi con la mia scheda
<ky> anzi
<ky> ora che ci penso
<sauro> cristian_c: ma da terminale, quale comado devo utilizzare per avere il dettaglio di spazio occupato dalle sottodirectory di /tmp?
<ky> è freezato mentre andava in sleep
<cristian_c> syil syslog
<cristian_c> ky, il syslog
<ky> scusa, dove lo prendo xD
<cristian_c> sauro, per le sottodirectory non saprei, per le driectory: df -h
<cristian_c> ky, ma solo dopo lo sleep, o anche prima
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> no
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> appena si è iniziato a oscurare lo schermo
<cristian_c> ky, quindi è quello il problema
<ky> quale
<cristian_c> ky, posta una schermata della gestione dell'alimentazione
<ky> uno screen?
<cristian_c> sì
<ky> cosa vuoi, dettaglio o statistiche
<cristian_c> sauro, ma ti consiglio di controllare direttamente la cartella
<cristian_c> ky, quella principale
<cristian_c> ky, oppure Schermata e Blocco
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<valusiana> ciao
<ky> come lo posto uno screen
<cristian_c> !image | ky
<ubot-it> ky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ky> http://imagebin.org/265119 grazie
<valusiana> come installo il plugin audio shorten in XCFA?
<cristian_c> valusiana, non te lo dico perché non mi hai salutato nell'altro chan :P
<valusiana> ciao ok?....
<cristian_c> ky, allora posta gestione alimentazione
<cristian_c> valusiana, ormai è tardi :P
<cristian_c> non sarebbe spontaneo XD
<valusiana> sigh però
<sauro> cristian_c: c'è un file di proprietà dell'account utente (che ho separato dall'amminisratore) che è enorme: 12102211986. nome del file impronunciabile.....
<ky> http://imagebin.org/265121
<valusiana> dai... eè la prima volta che sto su chat io....
<cristian_c> valusiana, ti avevo salutato anche l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> :P
<valusiana> mi manca la capacità
<valusiana> nn sto sempre connessa...
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> un attimo
<valusiana> ok
<cristian_c> sauro, separato?
<Schabbo> Sera :)
<valusiana> sera
<cristian_c> ky, non si capisce se la sospensione è impostata come attiva
<valusiana> XCFA è bello ma mi manca sto shorten...
<ky> la sospensione del pc no
<ky> la sospensione dello schermo si
<Schabbo> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<sauro> cristian_c: intendo dire che ho configurato un utente di lavoro diverso dall'utente amminisratore che utilizzo per il lavoro quotidiano.
<ky> è per risparmiare batteria
<cristian_c> sauro, non ho capito se usi l'utente root
<cristian_c> sauro, con questo utente puoi scrivere sui file di sistema oppure devi usare sudo per farlo?
<cristian_c> ky, ok
<sauro> cristian_c:  devo utilizzare sudo
<cristian_c> ky, che cos'hai nel menù a tendina?
<cristian_c> sauro, ok
<ky> quale menu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Schabbo
<ubot-it> Schabbo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> ky, sospendere lo schermo quando inattivo per:
<ky> asp tu dici la prima opzione?
<ky> sospendi quando inattivo?
<ky> mmm
<ky> ce un controsenso
<ky> o forse sono 2 cose diverse
<cristian_c> !info xcfa
<ubot-it> xcfa (source: xcfa): X Convert File Audio. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3.2-1 (raring), package size 567 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<ky> su luminosità e blocco
<ky> ho messo "sospendere lo schermo dopo 1 minuto"
<ky> mentre
<ky> gestione alimentazione
<ky> dice non sospendere
<cristian_c> sauro, quale utente stai usando?
<valusiana> a me spesso la sospensione blocca i laptop nn la userei
<ky> aaa no
<ky> aspetta
<ky> ovvio,
<valusiana> la batteria lo so .. ma mi si bloccava...
<ky> gestione alimentazione parla del pc
<ky> sospendere il PC
<ky> mentre l altro da 1 minuto è lo schermo
<ky> quindi come detto prima, solo sospensione schermo è attivo
<valusiana> se usavo un prog di conversione la sospensione mi faceva crashare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ky, ok, quindi è l'oscuramento dello schermo il problema
<cristian_c> !dpms
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpms'
<cristian_c> !info dpms
<ubot-it> Package dpms does not exist in raring
<ky> lol
<cristian_c> valusiana, dicevi shorten?
<cristian_c> valusiana, da dove l'hai preso il plugin?
<valusiana> si
<ky> a me la sospensione non da problemi
<valusiana> no no non lo trovo
<ky> solo ora con l integrata
<sauro> cristian_c: ora stò utilizzando l'utente amministratore (non è root: per i privilegi di root utilizzo sudo) . ma l'utente di lavoro (che è il proprietario del file enorme in /tmp) è un altro. Spero di essere sufficientemente chiaro.....
<valusiana> manco sapevo che era sto shorten
<cristian_c> ky, mi è venuta un'idea
<valusiana> però XCFA è monco di una sua funzione
<cristian_c> sauro, devi capire quando si crea questo file
<cristian_c> !dettagli | valusiana
<ubot-it> valusiana: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<valusiana> e potrei sapere come fare per installare e da dove poi CXFA è completo
<valusiana> XCFA ha dei plugin (ape... ) manca shorten dove lo trovo
<sauro> cristian_c: dall'avvio del sistema, lo spazio occupato aumenta (partendo da 22% di spazio occupato) ed in 5-7 minuti arriva ad occupare il 77% dello spazio assegnato alla partizione / (che non è piccola: 22 GB)....
<valusiana> ke tipo di detagli?
<valusiana> in modo da abilitare XCFA a convertire wav in shorten
<sauro> cristian_c: poi si stabilizza a questa quota di spazio occupato e non varia per tutto il giorno........
<valusiana> Ubuntu Precise Gnome fallback 3.4.2 no Unity
<cristian_c> valusiana, come fai a sapere che manca?
<valusiana> precise 64bit
<cristian_c> sauro, appunto, dovresti tenere d'occhio la cartella dopo l'avvio
<cristian_c> valusiana, lol
<valusiana> il pallino è rosso mentre gli altri mac, acc sono verdi
<valusiana> e nelle checkbox cè un divieto d'accesso...
<valusiana> nelle check dei formati estraibili
<sauro> cristian_c: ok. faccio qualche prova per vedere se capisco qualcosa di più. grazie lo stesso.
<valusiana> scusa ma ke significa lol?
<DD3my> valusiana, significa in iitaliano farsi una grande risata
<valusiana> xke?
<valusiana> sn ignorsnte vero
<DD3my> valusiana, in inglese Laughing Out Loud
<valusiana> illuminatemi e lollerò pure io...
<DD3my> valusiana, credo che questo non sia il luogo piu adatto dove parlarne
<DD3my> vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<valusiana> allora dove?
<valusiana> ma li dicono ke serve per cazzeggiare
<DD3my> valusiana, ti ho scritto su #ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> vai li
<valusiana> mi hanno detto di andare qui per supporto boh scusate..,.
<DD3my> valusiana, si ti hanno detto bene, per supporto non per cchiedere cosa significhi lol :)
<valusiana> azz ho capito ciaooooo a tutti
<ky> ho visto su google che mettono la dedicata su blacklist
<ky> puo risolvere il mio problema?
<cristian_c> ?
<ky> ?
<valusiana> ciao ma suubuntu-chat parlano di tutto ma non si ubuntu
<valusiana> ho sbagliato canale?
<valusiana> li parlano di qusi tutto..metal, musica io pensavo ke qui era il supporto tecnico.. boh... ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> valusiana, un attimo
<valusiana> e XCFA nn è un programma
<valusiana> certo grazie
<cristian_c> valusiana, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=561650
<valusiana> evvai!!!
<valusiana> ma.. quella a la mia discussione da lì ho risolto per monkeys ma shorten...
<valusiana> mi consigli si uppare dal post sul forum?
<valusiana> ho installato a mano tutti i plugins tranne shorten...
<valusiana> anke se in fondo nn lo userò mai...
<valusiana> era solo una questione di principio
<valusiana> se devo compilare o altre diavolerie allora nn lo so fare
<cristian_c> valusiana, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3888524
<valusiana> shortene ewav compresso dal nome pare una figata Hi-Fi per audiofili cecati come me
<valusiana> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorten
<valusiana> nn capisco.. perdonatemi
<cristian_c> - shorten (pas trouvé non plus)
<cristian_c> valusiana, probabilmente, non si trova più questo plugin
<cristian_c> quindi non serve
<cristian_c> cercarlo
<valusiana> ok cri mi sento rassicurata
<valusiana> grazie nn mi dispero e vi saluto tutti sempre con stima e affetto
<cristian_c> ok
<valusiana> stavo mettendomi studiare francese--- Ciao di nuovo!
<valusiana> ciao ora chiudo
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ky, io userei la gui di vga switcheroo
<cristian_c> valusiana, ho fatto delle ricerche
<cristian_c> valusiana, sembra che sun manjaro ci sia il supporto a shorten
<valusiana> ciao.. scusate ecco comq la schemata
<cristian_c> [ yaourt -S shorten ]
<cristian_c> valusiana, con questo: |          xcfa_install_all.pl                    1.7.6                | dovresti avere il supporto completo (quindi, anche con shorten)
<cristian_c> probabilmente, è la versione all
<valusiana> cris cosa è majaro?
<valusiana> lo cerco su Google?
<valusiana> xcfa ha uno scrips per tuti i plugins ma nn lo sapevo usare
<valusiana> io nn so usare lo scrpt di xcfa ke installa tutti i plug ora ke li ho tutti messi a mano ke faccio
<cristian_c> valusiana, sì, c'è uno script perl che installa una versione completa di xcfa
<cristian_c> valusiana, è un semplice script perl
<cristian_c> si lancia come un qualunque altro script perl
<valusiana> xcfa ha un modo per installare tutto ma adesso ke mi maca solo shorten ke faccio?
<ky> la gui la ho installata
<ky> freeza
<cristian_c> valusiana, non conosco altri modi oltre a quello che ti ho indicato ora
<cristian_c> ky, ?
<cristian_c> ky, cosa?
<ky> la gui di vga
<cristian_c> quando?
<ky> la ho messa sin dall inizio
<valusiana> ok cris ti ringrazio sempre
<valusiana> ha dimenticavo di nuovo: Ciao| (a tutti)
<ky> io proverei a disabilitarla al boot
<ky> ma ho paura che non parta
<cristian_c> ky, ma prima non ne parlasti
<ky> e freeza all avvio
<cristian_c> -,-
<ky> si
<cristian_c> no
<ky> ma perchè non ci capiamo XD
<ky> a no se lo metto al boot è come opzione col tasto e
<ky> ma non ho capito come attivarlo
<ky> premo e
<ky> su hybridopt= inserisco i comandi??
<cristian_c> ma cosa c'entra con la gui?
<ky> la gui fà quello che mi hai fatto fare da terminale
<ky> ma freeze uguale
<ky> se uso l integrata al boot
<ky> smette di freeze?
<ky> forse è il cambio che lo fa impazzire
<cristian_c> ky, ma la gui lì'hai utilizzata dall'inizio
<cristian_c> o soltanto dopo che te l'ho suggerito?
<ky> dall inizio
<ky> era piu veloce
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> non me lo dicesti
<cristian_c> fai di testa tua
<ky> asp scusa, ho detto di aver seguito la guida
<cristian_c> eh
<ky> quella con lo script
<ky> la gui è uno script
<cristian_c> ky, nella guida non si parla della gui
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> quello su usr/bin
<ky> si
<cristian_c> ky, eh no, io non parlo di quella
<ky> allora di cosa
<ky> io solo quello ho
<cristian_c> lol
<ky> ho aggiunto l opzione al grub
<ky> se avvio devo premere e sul kernel oppure parte con l opzione attiva
<cristian_c> ky, stai incasinando tutto, comunque
<cristian_c> ky, ma se non funge prima , cosa rendi permanente?
<cristian_c> bah
<cristian_c> ky, https://code.google.com/p/vga-switcher-ubuntu/
<ky> è permanente?
<cristian_c> ky, ti sei messo a smanettare
<cristian_c> ky, e per me ti stai cacciando nei guai
<rosky> ciao a tutti
<rosky> mi serve un info
<ky_> scusa
<ky_> se bloccato il modem
<ky_> -.-
<ky_> mi ripassi il link che non mi apre la pagina perf
<rosky> ho un sistema lubuntu come configuro
<cristian_c> ky, https://code.google.com/p/vga-switcher-ubuntu/
<rosky>  lo spegnimento automatico quando ho solo il 10 percento di batteria
<rosky> ??
<cristian_c> rosky, dalla gestione dell'alimentazione
<ky_> lo devo installare e usare?
<rosky> si ma non me lo fa fare
<rosky> tu intendi gestione d'energia
<rosky>  vero'
<rosky> ?
<rosky> ?'
<rosky> qualcuno e in gradi di aiutarmi ?
<rosky> o devo rimettere windows?
<ky_> non parte quell app
<ky_> unable to open /opt/ucc/vga.txt
<rosky> ragazzi dove posso impostare lo spegnimento automantico  quando ho solo 10 percento di batteria?
<rosky> che l già impostato ma non lo fa
<cristian_c> rosky, che c'entra wndows
<cristian_c> ?
<rosky> su quello lo fa da solo e funziona
<cristian_c> rosky, come l'hai impostato?
<rosky>  qua non funziona un tubo
<cristian_c> rosky, ma non capisco cosa c'entra
<cristian_c> rosky, e allora perché lhai installato?
<cristian_c> non potevi provare in live
<cristian_c> ?
<rosky> lo impostato al 10 percento di ibernarsi
<cristian_c> rosky, ma dove?
<rosky>  ma ora sono all 7 percento e nn fa nulla
<cristian_c> ky_, è un file di testo, lol
<rosky> sopra la gestione d' energia
<cristian_c> rosky, posta una schermata
<rosky> e poi su esto
<rosky> e come diavolo faccio?
<ky> ho bloccato :P
<ky> ho dovuto riavviare
<ky> e ho visto 4 errori
<ky> su vgaswitch
<ky> can t create switch
<ky> uffa, ma questo doveva essere il metodo noob xD
<cristian_c> ky, si vede che sei il re dei noob :D
<ky> cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> ky, fare un respiro e fare le cose con calma
<cristian_c> senza pasticciare o prendere iniziative personali
<ky> ok, allora partendo dall errore di vgasw
<ky> non riesce a trovare il file che ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> ky, mgari devi ripristinare
<ky> cosa
<cristian_c> ky, avevi riavviato il sistema?
<cristian_c> ky, avevi rimosso lo script?
<ky> ho riavviato poco fa
<ky> lo script ce ancora
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> solita macedonia
<cristian_c> ky, agli altri fungono le guide, chissà perché a te no
<cristian_c> ...
<ky> ma non ho pasticciato
<cristian_c> ne dubito
<cristian_c> fai ocse non richeiste quando non servono
<ky> ho solo switcheroo
<cristian_c> se veramente avessi seguito le guide, le avresti applicate fedelmente
<cristian_c> parlo anche di bumblebee
<ky> bumblebee forse ho capito
<cristian_c> invece le hai interpretate a modo tuo, mi schiando le cose
<ky> ho dimenticato devo togliere nouveau
<ky> se voglio nvidia
<cristian_c> ky, io avrei agito in modo diverso
<cristian_c> ky, no
<cristian_c> ky, non c'entra niente
<ky> cosa avresti fatto ru
<ky> tu
<cristian_c> 1) nel caso di bumblebee, lo avrei installato , avrei usato gli open, e avrei usato il configuratore gui
<cristian_c> ky, quindi non facendo le cose a mano come hai fatto tu
<ky> asp
<ky> non ho fatto niente a mano
<cristian_c> ky, nel caso di vga_switcheroo, lo avrei installato e poi avrei provato con la gui
<ky> solo 1 parola
<ky> che ho tolto poi
<cristian_c> ky, è tutto loggato
<cristian_c> quindi...
<ky> io non sapevo esistesse quella gui in deb
<ky> pensavo lo script fosse la gui
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pensi tante cose
<ky> la gui comunque da errore
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> perché hai pacioccato
<ky> ma cosa cambia dallo script alla gui?
<cristian_c> ky, se usi tutta roba di test, come piace a te, poi non sorprenderti se non funziona un tubo
<cristian_c> ky, temo
<ky> ora non ho niente di test
<ky> ho reinstallato oggi
<cristian_c> ky, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> sto cercando di risolvere un problema dalle 2 di ieri ma non ci riesco.
<cristian_c> mikunos, quale?
<cristian_c> lol
<mikunos> Il mio portatile ha un interruttore per il wifi e per il bluetooth rotto
<mikunos> rfkill blocca l'uso del network manager
<mikunos> potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> mikunos, rfkill list
<ky> eccomi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5895477/
<mikunos> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<mikunos>     Soft blocked: no
<mikunos>     Hard blocked: yes
<mikunos> salve cristian_c
<mikunos> ho provato anche con sudo rfkill unblock all
<mikunos> ma niente
<mikunos> ho provato anche così:
<mikunos> sudo rmmod -f iwl3945 && sudo rfkill unblock all && sudo modprobe iwl3945
<mikunos> niente
<Flima> Buonasera a tutti, qualcuno mi puó spiegare in modo semplice semplice come poter istallare una chiavetta vodafone wifi su kubuntu 13.04?
<cristian_c> ky, che ci fa bumblebee?
<cristian_c> mikunos, il punto è proprio il tastino
<ky> lo ho aggiunto poche ore fa in caso mi fossi rotto di vga xD
<ky> non è installato
<cristian_c> Flima, lsusb &6 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Flima, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Flima, in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | Flima
<ubot-it> Flima: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ky, ma magari ti ha aggiornato i pacchett
<cristian_c> forse no
<Flima> cosa intendi un terminale?
<ky> e cosa centrano i pacchetti con vga? eliminano file?
<ky> IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/kylon/.config/ibus/bus is not root! cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: File o directory non esistente
<ky> nonostante poco fa il file c' era
<ky> prima del riavvio
<Flima> @cristian_c...nella synthax cosa ci metto?
<cristian_c> ky, ogni pacchetto contiene i propri file
<cristian_c> ky, e quindi cambia la configurazione del sistema
<cristian_c> Flima, il secondo comando
<ky> O.o
<cristian_c> Flima, credo plain vada bene
<cristian_c> ky, eh, non so cos'hai fatto
<ky> ho usato la gui
<ky> ho fatto switch integrated
<ky> e schermo nero.....
<ky> ho dovuto spegnere
<cristian_c> ky, hai detto che non fungeva
<cristian_c> ora funge?
<cristian_c> bah
<ky> ho fatto salta errore :P
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ky, forse non sei tagliato per linux
<ky> mi ha detto errore
<cristian_c> non è possibile, è da giorni che vai dietro questa cosa...
<ky> .-.
<ky> maledetta nvidia
<ky> prossimo pc con radeon
<ky> è vero che bumblebee disattiva la dedicata automaticamente?
<ky> devo staccare, grazie di tutto cristian, domani continuo a provare, sta cosa sa da fare lol
<Flima> @cristian_c...ho fatto !paste
<Flima> adesso mi dice download as text?
<cristian_c> Flima, no
<cristian_c> Flima, serve il link
<Flima> dimmi tt
<cristian_c> da postare qui
<Flima> ah
<Flima> asp
<Flima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895530/
<Flima> @cristian_c...arrivato? é quello che ti serviva?
<cristian_c> Flima, guardo, ma fra poco devo staccare
<Flima> ok ok
<Flima> scusa se ti trattengo
<cristian_c> Flima, ok, visro
<cristian_c> *visto
<cristian_c> Flima, viene vista come una memoria di massa
<Flima> solo come memoria di massa
<Flima> @cristian_c...cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Flima, va switchato in modalità modem
<Flima> come si fa?...che ignoranza :(
<cristian_c> Flima, http://www.zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4074
<Flima> grazie!
<cristian_c> Flima, usb-modeswitch è installato?
<Flima> cazz...no
<Ali2904> Ciao
<Ali2904> Ho un problema cioè la temperatura del portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu 12.04 aumenta di molto cioè arriva fino a 60 o 62 gradi e normale?
<Ali2904> Ho un problema cioè la temperatura del portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu 12.04 aumenta di molto cioè arriva fino a 60 o 62 gradi e normale?
<cri> di solito quanto ti sta
<cri> con cosa hai misurato la temp?
<Ali2904> ho misurato la temperatura con il terminale
<cri> dove e appoggiato il portatile
<Ali2904> la temperatura inizia già aumentare quando accendo il portatile e rimane sui 60 o 62 gradi
<Ali2904> su una tavolo
<Ali2904> normale
<cri> quando puoi compra una bomboletta di ariacompressa e dagli na pulita
<cri> vedi se dalle feritoie di estrazione c'e dello sporco
<Ali2904> no non cene sporco e da quasi un anno che ho comprato e uso 2 o 3 ore al giorno ma domani ri controllo bene.
<cri> le temperature sono alte comunque
<cri> di solito per ovviare un po alla problematica
<cri> si comprano delle basi con delle ventole intorno ai 20 euro
<cri> no risolvono al 100%
<cri> ma danno una bella mano ad abbassare le temp
<Ali2904> però io non avevo problema con temperatura quando avevo windows
<SpermaDelCazzo> ,
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-21
<konux> derp
<cri> giorno
<cri> lola
<cri> ciao
<cri> olaz
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<SpermaDelCazzo> giorno
<Steeler> su Ubuntu 11.04 non riesco più ad installare software, ne da terminale ne da software center; soluzioni ?
<akis24> Steeler: per ubuntu 11.04 è finito il supporto da un bel pezzo !!
<Steeler> akis24, quindi non si può installare più niente?
<akis24> Steeler:  no ormai no
<akis24> Steeler:  se proprio vuoi qualcosa leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<cristian_c> Steeler, ma perché?
<Steeler> akis24, grazie ho risolto, solo che non mi legge più i dvd o.O
<akis24> Steeler:  con un po' di pazienza magari puoi sistemare  e comunque se li leggeva prima non credo sia dovuto ai repo ..
<Steeler> akis24, già  :P
<Steeler> rimane il led che lampeggia come se stesse tentando di leggere e non va.
<akis24> Steeler:  prova con altro disco magari è sporco il laser
<Steeler> akis24, già provato sia originali che copie.
<akis24> Steeler:  comunque se non legge nulla il primo indiziato è il lettore dvd ..controlla
<Steeler> akis24, sicuramente :)
<konux> una info veloce. fedor è friendly tipo le *buntu oppure richiede delle conoscenze superiori?
<konux> *fedora
<cristian_c> !chat | konux
<ubot-it> konux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<konux> ?
<cristian_c> esatto
<konux> esatto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> konux, qui supporto a ubuntu
<konux> si lo so, la mia era una veloce domandina off topic cosciente
<konux> :)
<cri> cristian_c, anche tu usi arch o derivate>?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> konux, appunto, falla nel canale indicato
<konux> yep
<konux> ci si vede
<cristian_c> lol
<marco___> posso chiedere aiuto qui ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marco___> Il sistema mi informa che : " Sul volume boot rimangono solo 7,6 MB di spazio disco", questo dopo essere passato a Ubuntu 13.10, come posso aumentare la dimensione ? con Gparted non riesco, grazie
<enzotib> marco___, rimuovi i vecchi kernel che non usi più
<marco___> Non so come distinguere i vecchi ...
<enzotib> marco___, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<enzotib> !pastebin | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> marco___, e anche uname -r
<marco___> Enzo intendi che devo scrivere : dpkg --get-selection, in terminale ?
<enzotib> marco___, sì, tutto il comando
<enzotib> marco___, e l'output devi copiarlo su pastebin e mettere qui il link
<marco___> quindi : dpkg --get-selections grep linux-image uname -r ?
<enzotib> marco___, no
<enzotib> marco___, primo comando: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<enzotib> marco___, secondo comando: uname -r
<marco___> fatto ... dopo il secondo comando ha dato : 3.8.0-22-generic
<Jopageri> Ciao a tutti,c'è qualcuno che mi aiuto con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04  LTS?Grazie
<enzotib> marco___, e il primo? metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !chiedi | Jopageri
<ubot-it> Jopageri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jopageri> Ragazzi,quando installo ubuntu 12.04 su un portatile,oltre a non rilevarmi nessuna rete wi-fi,il programma di installazione si blocca al rilevamento hardware
<marco___> il primo ha dato una lista di risultati tipo : linux-image-3.8.0-23. non idea di cosa sia pastebin ... e cosa metterci
<enzotib> marco___, se leggessi quello che ti si scrive lo sapresti
<enzotib> !pastebin | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Jopageri, ma è la versione server?
<marco___> non avevo collegato da dilettante, fatto
<Jopageri> no,versione desktop
<Samul> ciao a tutti! come posso cambiare le DNS su ubuntu 13.04?
<enzotib> Samul, click sull'icona di rete, Modifica, scegli la tua connessione, vai su IPv4
<enzotib> Samul, e scegli DHCP solo indirizzi
<enzotib> Jopageri, qual è il messaggio di errore esatto?
<enzotib> marco il link della pagina devi metterlo qui
<Samul_> sorry sono caduto
<Samul_> eccomi sono su IPv4
<Samul_> poi?
<enzotib> Samul_, devi impostare DHCP solo indirizzo
<cristian_c> esatto
<enzotib> immagino che ora sei con DHCP
<Samul_> sì
<cristian_c> enzotib, ma si separano con virgole
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> i vari indirizzi
<Samul_> sì ok grazie :D
<enzotib> cristian_c, mi pare virgole o spazi, forse accetta entrambi
<Samul_> ora vado, ciaoo :)
<cristian_c> xxx.xxx.x.x, yyy.yyy.yy.yy, ecc..
<cristian_c> enzotib, così?
<enzotib> sì
<cristian_c> grazie
<enzotib> ma anche senza virgola, solo spazio
<cristian_c> ah
<Jopageri> Non mi esce nessun messaggio di errore,si blocca soltanto
<marco___> enzo, incollo su pastebin poi mi sono registrato su launchpad ma non ho risposta ...
<yaya> quando faccio il login su un sito web http, la porta è la numero 80 ?
<marco___> enzo ecco qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897001/plain/
<as_exp> buongiorno a tutti
<as_exp> non mi funziona più il software center
<as_exp> lo lancio ma non parte
<yaya> as_exp: reinstala ubuntu
<gabbarule> ciao a tutti
<gabbarule> ho un problema su un adattatore wifi sitecom wla 2100 dopo aggiornamento versione e kernel...chi mi puà aiutare?
<gabbarule> in pratica la periferica si accende, trova le reti ma continua a chiedermi la chiave di rete senza riuscire a collegarsi...
<Delfino1983> Hanno hackerato il forum di ubuntu
<gabbarule> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Delfino1983> gabbarule che problema hai!?
<gabbarule> ho un problema su un adattatore wifi sitecom wla 2100 dopo aggiornamento versione e kernel...chi mi puà aiutare?
<gabbarule> in pratica la periferica si accende, trova le reti ma continua a chiedermi la chiave di rete senza riuscire a collegarsi...
<gabbarule> ?
<Delfino1983> provato a spegnere e riaccendere il router
<Delfino1983> !?
<gabbarule> no
<gabbarule> :P
<gabbarule> ma con windows parte subito
<gabbarule> anche cell e tablet si collegano regolarmente
<Delfino1983> prova a rifare il collegamento su linux
<gabbarule> provato ma niente
<Delfino1983> ke ti dice!?
<gabbarule> niente,,,continua a chiedermi la password di rete senza connettersi
<gabbarule> ho eliminato l'elenco connessioni e rifatto da capo ma niente
<gabbarule> ho provato a reinstallare i driver ma niente
<gabbarule> ho configurato manualmente IP subnet mask, etc ma niente
<gabbarule> non capisco cosa possa essere...
<Delfino1983> forse nn e compatibile
<Delfino1983> possibile!?
<gabbarule> no andava fino a ieri, quando ho deciso di passare da 12.04 a 12.10...
<gabbarule> finito l'aggiornamento basta...non ha più funzionato
<insidejob> come faccio a vedere il mio android 4.2 via usb?
<logan> ciao a tutti
<Guest24271> qualcuno e libero per aiutarmi?
<andrew_5010> Ciao a tutti ragazzi! Non riesco + ad accedere a http://ubuntuforums.org/
<andrew_5010> ma mi hanno rubato la password?
<andrew_5010> non ho capito
<stefano_26> Ciao Ragazzi...qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<marco___> Il sistema mi informa che : " Sul volume boot rimangono solo 7,6 MB di spazio disco", questo dopo essere passato a Ubuntu 13.10, come posso aumentare la dimensione ? con Gparted non riesco, grazie
<Delfino1983> andrew_5010 hanno subito un attacco hacker il forum e in down
<Delfino1983> ovvero non funziona
<akis24> ciao
<superdudu> c'e qualcuno
<akis24> !qualcuno | superdudu
<ubot-it> superdudu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<superdudu> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<akis24> superdudu: hai letto ??
<akis24> poni la domanda
<superdudu> si adsesso ho capito
<superdudu> ho un acer aspire e quando collego un monitor esterno il monitor del portatile non si scollega
<superdudu> ho fatto tutte le azioni previste per il caso e quando riesco a spegnerlo con f6 appena tocco la tasiera si accende di nuovo il monitor del portatile
<akis24> superdudu: credo questa funzione sia legata al bios e quindi a qualcuno dei tasti funzione dovresti vedere sul manuale
<superdudu> certo a f6 prima si spegne e ripeto appena tocco la tasiera si riaccende con wind basta solo fn+f6
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao ragazzi usavo lm-sensors per monitorare la termperatura, voi cosa consigliate altrimenti?
<akis24> superdudu: non saprei risponderti se qualcuno legge magari ti risponde
<superdudu> ok grazie ,aspetto
<akis24> AlcoLeVecchiPens: continua a usarlo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie
<mibofra_cippo> Eccomi
<akis24> eccolo qui
<mibofra_cippo> Akis24 su dimmi chi è :)
<akis24> superdudu:  riponi il problema
<akis24> lo pongo io .. [15:51:18] <superdudu> ho un acer aspire e quando collego un monitor esterno il monitor del portatile non si scollega
<akis24> [15:53:17] <superdudu> ho fatto tutte le azioni previste per il caso e quando riesco a spegnerlo con f6 appena tocco la tasiera si accende di nuovo il monitor del portatile
<mibofra_cippo> Più che altro mi vien un dubbio, perché devi spegnere il monitor del portatile
<akis24> mibofra_cippo:  sembra sia sparito ... superdudu
<mibofra_cippo> Lol
<superdudu>  <mibofra_cippo> Più che altro mi vien un dubbio, perché devi spegnere il monitor del portatile..:x risprmiare energia e far lavorare di meno la scheda grafica
<Barrnet> domanda
<Barrnet> è possibile trovare l'ip di chi mi sta dossando un server... subito dopo il dos?
<mibofra> superdudu, non ti è venuto mai in mente di usare un tasto funzione (solitamente c'è ne uno per spegnere il monitor) oppure disattivarlo momentaneamente dal gestore dei monitor :) ?
<Barrnet> non ho un kvm, posso loggarmi solo via ssh
<mibofra> Barrnet, se tieni un registro delle connessioni si
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> posso farlo?
<mibofra> si certo
<Barrnet> e... come? xD
<mibofra> Barrnet, il mio metodo preferito è usare wireshark
<mibofra> vediamo se c'è una guida
<mibofra> !wireshark
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wireshark'
<mibofra> xD spetta
<superdudu> <mibofra>: come spiegato prima ,l'ho fatto ma al contatto della tasiera si riaccende
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> superdudu, dai uname -a e postamelo qui assieme a lsb_release -a
<superdudu> <mibofra>:e molto fastidioso lavorare per molto tempo al pc con due monito,non credi?
<superdudu> scusa ma i termini sono nuovi x me
<mibofra> Barrnet, ssh root@$host_remoto tcpdump -n -s 1500 -i $intf -w- | wireshark -k -i - >> cattura.txt dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> superdudu, dipende se ne utilizzi uno come esteso
<mibofra> comunque quelli sono comandi da dare nel terminale
<mibofra> e riportare l'output qui con paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Barrnet> mmm
<Barrnet> posso farlo da interfaccia grafica?
<Barrnet> ho un vnc
<mibofra> Barrnet, oppure usi -w <outfile|-> al posto di >> ecc
<mibofra> Barrnet, sisi ancora meglio :)
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> ok, non ci capisco molto xD
<mibofra> lo lanci da un emulatore di terminale con dalla shell grafica con sudo wireshark :D
<Barrnet> cattura.txt me lo salva, logicamente, nella mia home, vero?
<mibofra> Barrnet, ssh root@$host_remoto tcpdump -n -s 1500 -i $intf -w- | wireshark -k -i -w file.txt| - anche va bene
<mibofra> Barrnet, si ma se hai una shell grafica ti conviene
<superdudu> lascio stare cosi'  grazie ,un po difficile  per me greazie a
<Barrnet> Da errore: Lua error during loading: ["/usr/share/wireshark/int.lua"]:45 dofile has been disabled
<mibofra> superdudu, ma no non ti arrendere :)
<mibofra> è più facile a farsi che a dirsi :)
<mibofra> Barrnet, fregatene
<mibofra> non è essenziale
<Barrnet> mm
<Barrnet> domanda
<Barrnet> http://floodwall.pronetwork.it/
<Barrnet> questo può servire?
<superdudu> certamente no vuol dire ke usero' ancora x un po wind fino a quando non avro assimilato il sistema ,buon pomeriggio
<mibofra> Barrnet, meglio come ti ho detto io :)
<mibofra> superdudu, ok fai un po di pratica
<mibofra> ciao :)
<Barrnet> ok, ho installato wireshark e avviato il log
<Barrnet> ora prenderà gli ip da adesso in poi
<Barrnet> giusto?
<Barrnet> posso anche mettere un blocco automatico quando superano tot banda entrante o devo farlo a mano?
<mibofra> Barrnet, sisi
<mibofra> Barrnet, e tutto quello che invia/riceve il server
<mibofra> Barrnet, puoi far tutto ma se è collegato ad un modem la limitazione di banda meglio farla gestire a lui
<mibofra> Barrnet, comunque
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :))
<bussola> salve a tutt*
<bussola> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<bussola> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 su una macchina con una sbaudigy live
<bussola> come scheda pci il pc la vede...ma se faccio un cat x vedere le schede non la trova
<bussola> a qualcuno è successo una cosa simile?
<as_exp> non mi funziona più il software center
<as_exp> non mi funziona più il software center
<as_exp> lo lancio ma non parte
<as_exp> (scusate il doppione)
<gaetano> qualcuno mi legge ?
<gaetano> come funziona questa chat
<gaetano> Scusate ma il tedesco non lo conosco
<gaetano> neppure l' inglese
<ame_> non riesco a far funzionare il sistema audio 5.1 sotto ubuntu
<AntonioCoimbraDe> ragazzi non riesco a connettermi al mio profilo twitter tramite turpial... da terminale compare la seguente dicitura, qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897944/
<ame_> come faccio a far funzionare il 5.!??
<ame__> Come faccio a far funzionare il 5.1 ??
<jester-> sera
<insidejob> serra
<insidejob> come si connete via ftp da terminale nel pc lan?
<massy> ciao
<jester-> aiò
<ame__> ciao
<ame__> come faccio a far funzionare il 5.1?
<enzotib> insidejob, ftp nomeserver
<enzotib> insidejob, poi ti chiede username e password, e poi get/mget/put/mput per trasferire
<insidejob> lo so e su android ma nn riesco
<insidejob> ftp://192.168.2.3:2121/
<enzotib> insidejob, il server è su android?
<insidejob> sarebbe questo ma nn si connette
<insidejob> si
<enzotib> insidejob, da terminale devi scrivere: ftp indirizzo 2121
<ame__> come faccio a fare funzionare le casse 5.1?
<jester-> ame__: 5,1?
<ame__> si il sistema con 5 casse + il sub
<ame__> il 5.1
<jester-> ame__: dipene se il driver della tua scheda sonora supporta 6 canali
<insidejob> enzotib, si grazie va,ma x loggarmi anonimo come ho impostato?
<jester-> ame__: guarda in alsamixer
<ame__> io da li imposto : surround analogico 5.1, ma poi torna a funzionare in stereo normale
<jester-> ame__: installa pavucontrol e vedi da li
<ame__> ok
<lusy> sera
<lusy>  ciao, io ho sulla barra sopra l'ora, ma vorrei aggiungere anche la data usi ubuntu 12.04 con ambiente desktop gnome-shell
<tonino> scusate il disturbo ma ho un problema con la registrazione su Launchpad: quando cerco di creare l'account mi dice che la mia mail non può essere usata qualcuno sa dirmi perché . la mia mail è tonino@antoniocorsetti.it
<tonino> qualcuno sa dirmi almeno su quale canale rivolgere la mia domanda?
<tonino> se questo non è quello giusto naturalmente
<jester-> tonino: forse non la ritiene una mail valida, fatti un account google
<enzotib> insidejob, metti username anonymous oppure username ftp
<Luigi> ciao !
<tonino> Jester - ti assicuro che quella è una mail validissima con tanto di dominio registrato a mio nome, un account su google non avrebbe la stessa garanzia di identità
<Guest63088> scusate, ma percaso sapete come si fa a chiamare con ubuntu touch, che non mi ha chiesto neanche il pin della sim ?? please
<tonino> Jester se pensi che il problema sia quello allora proverò con il mio account gmail
<insidejob> ok ty
<tonino> ok risolto grazie tante, ciao ciao
<ame__> nulla jester- quando funziona per un po poi torna stereo normale a 2 casse
<jester-> ame__: non so a me con kde va abilitano in alsamixer 6 canali
<ame__> mai lo abilito, funziona per un po ma poi torna a funzionare  stereo
<jester-> ame__: unity?
<ame__> anche se sulle impostazioni c'è 5.1
<ame> bho
<ame> unity??
<jester-> eh
<jester-> hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<ame> si
<ame> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> installa gnome-session-fallback e poi cambia sessione in gnome-classico
<jester-> e vedi cosa fa da li
<jester-> ame: ternimale: alsamixer quanticanali sono abilitati
<ame> bho
<ame> semvra 5
<jester-> guarda
<jester-> è li scritto senza forse e senza boh
<jester-> ame: hai dato comando alsamixer nel terminale
<ame> si
<ame> mi appare un programma grafico
<jester-> 2 4 o 6 canali
<jester-> scorri con le frecce destra sinistra
<jester-> su e giu cambi
<ame>   Master  Headphon<  PCM   > Front   Front Mi Front Mi Surround  Center    LFE      Side     Line    S/PDIF  S/PDIF D   Beep   Rear Mic Rear Mic
<jester-> esc per uscire e salvare
<ame> questo è quello che ho
<jester-> non hai quanto canali?
<jester-> quanti*
<ame> non c'è
<jester-> allora è il driver limitato
<ame> mi fa vedere i volumi
<ame> quelli che ti ho scritti sopra
<jester-> ame: prova con gn0me
<ame> ok
<Pablo01> qualcuno conosce il project artiglieria o roba simile scritto in python per server linux ?
<akhilleus> sera
<insidejob> semmai notte
<akhilleus> ascolta sulla destra ho un'utility che non mi serve mi aiuteresti a rimuoverla?
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta a rimuovere questa dannata utility?
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/265199
<DavidCoq> akhilleus, prova a fare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=444369
<akhilleus> si ma nn so il nome di questo conky
<vikimiky> ciao sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.04.2 ma voglio mantenere windows 7: ho problemi nella schermata sulla partizione dell'hard drive qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DavidCoq> akhilleus, ma te devi rimuovere tutto oppure solo una voce?
<akhilleus> questo pannello
<DavidCoq> hai altre cose con il conky?
<akhilleus> http://www.lxle.net/  è questo pannello sulla destra della distro
<akhilleus> solo questo
<DavidCoq> vikimiky, nei passaggi guidati c'è una voce dove dice: installa ubuntu affianco ad un altro sistema operativo. cliccaci
<DavidCoq> akhilleus, allora fai come c'è scritto nel link che ti ho mandato
<DavidCoq> mal che vada ripristini la cartella
<DavidCoq> o rinominala
<akhilleus> conky nn lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte
<DavidCoq> (mi mancava questa distro)
<vikimiky> ha me da solo: sostituisci windows 7 con ubuntu oppure altro cliccando su altro mi è uscita la schermata di partizione
<DavidCoq> .conky
<DavidCoq> devi fare ctrl h se vuoi vedere le cartelle nascoste
<DavidCoq> vikimiky, mi fa molto strano che ci siano solo quelle 2 opzioni
<akhilleus> si lo so ma non esiste tale cartella
<DavidCoq> akhilleus, allora l'hanno spostata da un altra parte
<akhilleus> avrà un nnome il programma
<akhilleus> nn so come
<DavidCoq> akhilleus, prova a fare dal terminale
<DavidCoq> sudo apt-get purge conky
<akhilleus> per installare usa sudo apt-get install conky
<vikimiky> ok forse ho capito penso che non mi permetta di scegliere altro perchè non ho abbastanza spazio su disco anche se a me sembra strano ora ricontrollo grazie
<DavidCoq> vikimiky, molto probabile
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-14
<Darkangel1248> ma se io scarico ubuntu ultima versione il server come creo un server teamspeak3??
<Darkangel1248> ma se io scarico ubuntu ultima versione il server come creo un server teamspeak3??
<krabador> Darkangel1248 , leggi la documentazione teamspeak
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<igorditerni> Buon giorno, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile con Winddows 7 Ultimate.
<igorditerni> Il problema è che non rileva Windows 7!
<igorditerni> Da cosa può dipendere e come fare per risolvere il problema?
<jester-> igorditerni: se hai uefi non rileva
<igorditerni> jester-: E quindi?
<jester-> quini devi fare a mano, ridurre winz e partizionare
<igorditerni> jighen: Comunque UEFI dovrebbe essere disabilitato.
<jester-> quindi installare da altro
<jester-> se non lo vede è per uefi
<igorditerni> Vado a vedere il bios...
<igorditerni> Boot Mode: Legacy BIOS
<igorditerni> Quindi UEFI non è attivo.
<igorditerni> jester-: Quando parte il disco di Ubuntu prima della schermata con la scritta UBUNTU appare un messaggio di errore: Could not find "EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi : 14"
<igorditerni> Potrebbe essere quello il prolema?
<jester-> igorditerni: se c'è uefi non ti da installa accanto
<jester-> è tutta colpa di krabador
<krabador> è una mia trovata
<krabador> se c'è uefi, o ibernazione del win
<igorditerni> ???
<igorditerni> UEFI c'è ma è disabilitato, essendo abilitato Legacy BIOS...
<igorditerni> L'ibernazione invece dove dovrei controllarla???
<krabador> igorditerni, win 8?
<igorditerni> Windows 7.
<igorditerni> krabador: Perché è colpa tua? :p
<jester-> igorditerni: e 4 se non ti vede installa accanto è causa uefi
<krabador> igorditerni, va a controllare in win
<jester-> igorditerni: ubu 64bit?
<krabador> igorditerni, secure boot che dice, in bios?
<igorditerni> Sì, Ubuntu 64bit.
<igorditerni> Ora sto avviando Win...
<igorditerni> Sono in win... Dovrei dsabilitare un'eventuale opzione di ibernazione?
<igorditerni> Dunque, nelle impostazioni di sistema ho solo attivi l'arresto del sistema e la sospensione...
<igorditerni> Però in start-->Arresta il sistema ho anche l'opzione di ibernazione utilizzabile.
<krabador> start --- cmd  ---- esegui come amministratore
<krabador> digita poi powercfg.exe /hibernate off
<krabador> poi exit
<krabador> riavvia
<igorditerni> Ma poi posso riabilitarlo?
<igorditerni> :|
<igorditerni> jester-: Ho fatto quanto detto da krabador
<igorditerni> Ora sono di nuovo nel bios
<igorditerni> Su secure boot mode ho standard.
<igorditerni> <- krabador si è disconnesso (Quit: Take the time.)
<igorditerni> 15:42	igorditerni	Ma poi posso riabilitarlo?
<igorditerni> 	igorditerni	
<igorditerni> 15:44	igorditerni	jester-: Ho fatto quanto detto da krabador
<igorditerni> 15:45	igorditerni	Ora sono di nuovo nel bios
<igorditerni> 15:46		-> krabador è entrato in ubuntu-it
<igorditerni> krabador: Su secure boot mode ho standard.
<krabador> igorditerni, quali solo le opzionei?
<igorditerni> E non è modificabile.
<igorditerni> krabador: Opzioni di cosa?
<krabador> di secure boot
<igorditerni> Non ci sono.
<igorditerni> E' tutto non modificabile.
<igorditerni> Forse perché UEFI è disabilitato ed è attivo Legacy BIOS.
<krabador> igorditerni, esegui l'installazione , tramite la voce "altro" in cui assegni a mano la partizione root, e la partizione swap
<igorditerni> krabador: Così avevo iniziato a fare ma temo che poi al boot non mi avvii più Windows.
<krabador> igorditerni, no, al massimo non avvii ubuntu, e devi fare il boot repair
<krabador> !uefi | igorditerni
<ubot-it> igorditerni: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<igorditerni> Tra l'altro quando si vanno a modificare le partizioni su quella che contiene Windows 7 mi dice pure che lo spazio usato è sconosciuto e non capisco perché non lo rilevi.
<krabador> trovi tutto qui
<igorditerni> krabador: E dagli... Perché dovrebbe interessarmi UEFI se UEFI non è attivato sul mio computer?!
<krabador> e dagli, la voce uefi del wiki indica cosa fare con pc con uefi, a prescindere dalle voci di gestione dello stesso in bios
<Jaku1408> Salve, avrei bisogno di supporto per l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con Windows 7
<igorditerni> krabador: Dunque secure boot è disabilitato, nel wiki dice di verificare che Ubuntu parta correttamente e non come se si trattasse di sistema con UEFI... Ma non capisco come verificare ciò.
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> dopo recenti aggiornamenti ho 2 problemi: i video su youtube si vedono velocizzati e non si sente l'audio, inoltre non riesco più ad abbassare la luminosità coi due tastini "FN" + "f5 o f6"
<rozzilla> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<igorditerni> Ah, che bellezza....
<igorditerni> krabador: L'installazione è andata e Ubuntu parte.
<igorditerni> Ma parte solo lui, non si vede la schermata di GRUB!!!
<igorditerni> Ora sono senza Windows!!!!!!!! :'(
<krabador> eh, succede...
<igorditerni> Ma che succede e succede!
<igorditerni> E mo?
<igorditerni> Perché non appare Grub?
<krabador> pensa a chi ha fratture nelle saldature di componenti come chipset , per il troppo calore generato
<igorditerni> Perché, il nuovo Ubuntu 14.04 genera pure troppo calore?!?!?!
<krabador> igorditerni, torna a vedere in bios se sono cambiate le voci di secure boot
<igorditerni> Opzione 1, uccido Ubuntu e torno a Windows...
<igorditerni> Opzione 2, Grub si mette a funzionare...
<igorditerni> Vado a vedere il BIOS...
<krabador> igorditerni, opzione 0,5, ti dai una calmata ed ascolti in tempo reale quanto ti viene detto
<krabador> hai seguito quanto detto in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Modalit.2BAOA_legacy ?
<igorditerni> krabador: Nessun cambiamento sulle voci del boot
<igorditerni> Sì, ho seguito le indicazioni di quella pagina che poi rimanda a http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#Avvio_della_Live
<krabador> dopo esserti assicurato quindi che windows7 fosse installato in legacy mode
<krabador> igorditerni, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | igorditerni
<ubot-it> igorditerni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<igorditerni> CErto che è installato in legacy mode, il bios è sempre stato in legacy mode e l'ho installato io.
<krabador> igorditerni, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<igorditerni> Miracolo!
<krabador> !pastebin | igorditerni
<ubot-it> igorditerni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<igorditerni> krabador: Prima di andare nel bios ho aspettato che Ubuntu installasse gli ultimi aggiornamenti, ora mi hai detto di tornare in Ubuntu ed è apparso Grub! :D
<igorditerni> krabador: Verifico che partano entrambi i sistemi. ;)
<krabador> igorditerni, perfetto
<igorditerni> krabador: Beh, proprio perfetto non direi, sennò sarebbe apparso subito il Grub... E rileverebbe fin dalle prime fasi dell'installazione il sistema già presente nel disco... Diciamo perfettibile. ;)
<igorditerni> Bene, si avviano entrambi i sistemi. :)
<igorditerni> Grazie della pazienza.
<krabador> no, è perfetto, perchè tra gli ultimi aggiornamenti c'è sicuramente un kernel che fa aggiornare il grub
<igorditerni> Alla prossima (spero il più "mai" possibile che se non si ha bisogno di aiuto è sempre molto meglio).
<krabador> visto che vuoi reinterpretare gli intercalari
<igorditerni> krabador: Mi chiedo perché tali aggiornamenti non li abbia scaricati durante l'installazione visto che avevo spuntato l'opzione.
<igorditerni> Grazie ancora.
<igorditerni> Ciao.
<pa> c'e' per caso una guida ufficiale /pagina wiki per come configurare aufs  su 14.04 (che da quanto ho capito e' supportata ufficialmente)
<rozzilla> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rozzilla> i video su youtube si vedono velocizzati e non si sente l'audio, inoltre non riesco più ad abbassare la luminosità coi due tastini "FN" + "f5 o f6"
<rozzilla> <rozzilla> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Ilari2000> Buongiorno.Ho un problema con la mia stampante Lexmark x1250 che, nonostante nelle impostazioni sembra che si sia installata correttamente, in realtà quando voglio stampare qualcosa, non parte la stampa.Aiutatemi per piacere
<akis24> Ilari2000:  leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Lexmark
<utopia> ciao
<Ilari2000> akis24, ho già provato quella guida, ma nel link dove si installa il pacchetto quando lo premo si carica un sito che alla fine non si carica
<rozzilla> "hello hello can anybody hear me"    ...
<rozzilla> :D
<utopia> ho un portatile nuovo acer aspire E1-522 ma mi fa schifo windows e vorrei installare ubuntu senza cancellare win, quale versione mi conviene scaricare e se posso usare una chiavetta?
<Ilari2000> utopia, ti basta installare qualsiasi versione di Ubuntu (meglio l'ultima) e durante l'installazione ti dice se vuoi avere solo Ubuntu o installare Ubuntu facendo rimanere Windows
<utopia> sul sito non trovo la versione per i portatili ma solo desktop...
<akis24> utopia: piglia la versione desktop
<Ilari2000> Tranquillo che con quella versione lì non dovresti avere problemi sul tuo portatile
<utopia> la installo direttamente dal portatile o dalla chiavetta? e ancora 32 o 64bit ..io nn so cosa è ...
<Ilari2000> premi col tasto destro sul pulsante start di win e premi su computer, dovrebbe comparire una finestra e te dovresti vedere se la tua versione di win è a 64bit o32bit
<utopia> è 64bit, il disco fisso è ntfs mi chiederà di partizionarlo o posso metterlo in una penna fat32? con la penna è piu lento?
<akis24> Ilari2000:  dai un occhiata qui   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=121813  anche se è vecchio come post
<akis24> utopia: dopo che hai scaricato il file .iso devi masterizzarlo su disco o crearti una usb e poi avvii provi  la live che tutto funzioni e nel caso avvii la procedura di installazione  " installa accanto a windows "
<akis24> utopia:  per ora ti consiglio di lasciare anche windows  poi in seguito deciderai
<Ilari2000> akis24 , il lnk che c'è nella pagina, cioè http://www.openlinux.eu/content/view/141/39/, quando lo apro, il browser mi dà errore
<utopia> ho letto che x windows 8 c'è una protezione dal bios...mi sembra un tantino complessa...non vorrei incasinarmi
<utopia> poi non ho masterizzatore e con un file iso non sono capace a trasformarlo sulla penna
<utopia> se trasferisco tutti i file fuori dall iso e li metto sulla chiavetta fat 32?
<akis24> Ilari2000:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=121813  guarda al penultimo post  il primo link anche se è vecchio fa riferimento infatti alla ubuntu 10.04 altro non ho trovato
<akis24> utopia: hai windows 8 installato sul portatile ?
<utopia> si
<akis24> !uefi | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<utopia> si ho letto....
<utopia> grazie
<akis24> !winiso | utopia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winiso'
<akis24> !usbwin | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<utopia> la chiavetta è in fat32 14gb e il programma mi chiede se voglio formattare e quanto spazio ....cosa mi consigli se è necessario ?
<utopia> sapete dirmi anche come si entra nel bios con win 8?
<cybernova> utopia, dipende dalla marca della tua scheda madre non dal sistema operativo, guarda nel manuale
<Davide> Ciao
<Davide> Posso chiedere assistenza?
<krabador> chiedi
<Davide> Grazie
<Davide> Ho deciso di installare ubuntu sul mio pc per la prima volta ma sto impazzendo perché non riesco a configurare la LAN
<Davide> Collego il cavo e in teoria dovrebbe andare in automatico ma non è così
<krabador> Davide, allora, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<Davide> Ok
<krabador> !pastebin | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide> Fatto
<krabador> Davide, è utile un pastebin con il risultato del comando
<Davide> Cioè ?
<krabador> !pastebin | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide> Digito così come mi riporti
<Davide> Non va
<Davide> Non posso copiarti il risultato del comando perché ora sono da tablet
<Davide> E il pc è senza connessione
<krabador> Davide, che pc è, fisso o notebook?
<krabador> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide> Notebook
<eagle__> sera a tutti
<krabador> Davide, cerca di fare una foto precisa con il risultato del comando, del terminale a tutto schermo
<Davide> Ma qui non si può allegare
<krabador> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eagle__> i cmd non si possono scrivere qui?
<krabador> eagle__, qual'è la domanda, di preciso?
<eagle__> permessi file!!!
<eagle__> totali
<eagle__> questo comando cambia i permessi "accesso totale" eagle@eagle-Aspire-5920G:/home$ chmod -R 777 Cartella/
<krabador> eagle__, qual'è la domanda, di preciso?
<eagle__> ho letto da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<eagle__> voglio dare i permessi totali a tutti i file della home
<eagle__> Ho spostato dei file da una partizione cifrata con nautilus è sono in root, posso modificarli solo da root, gli vorrei dare i permessi totali a quei file da qualsiasi utente, almeno l'utente eagle
<eagle__> i file sono passati da sda8 a sda5
<krabador> eagle__, cifrare la partizione home porta rogne
<krabador> in quanto la gestibilità dei dati in caso di problemi è abbastanza complessa
<eagle__> no io ho recuperato tutto
<eagle__> ma spostandoli, tramite una guida, potevo spostarli solo in root ed ho usato nautilus
<krabador> eagle__, la home attualmente in che condizioni sta?
<Davide> Dal tablet è complicato cmq ti ringrazio magari la prossima volta ti saprò dare qualche dato in più
<eagle__> krabador: l'importante non perdere il file wrapped-passphrase e ricordarsi la password è si a cavallo!!
<eagle__> krabador: in che condizioni sta?   in che senso!!!
<eagle__> ti spiego meglio
<eagle__> sda5 nuova installazione 14.04,    sd8 vecchia installazione 14.04  tutte è due cifrate, i file da sd8 spostati in sd5 li vedo solo in root(nella home)
<eagle__> nella sda8 il kernel era corrotto
<eagle__> cristian_c: sera
<caos1926_> buonasera, dopo arrestato forzato il mio ubuntu 12.04 non si avvia più. Potreste aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<krabador> caos1926_, si blocca?
<krabador> caos1926_, hai grub in avvio ?
<caos1926_> dopo il boot la schermata e nera
<caos1926_> grub?
<eagle__> caos1926_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<krabador> eagle__, chmod -R 7777 (si, quattro 7) nomecartella
<caos1926_> sarebbe la schermata all'avvio dove ci sono le modalita ripristino
<caos1926_> in questo caso ce l'ho
<eagle__> caos1926_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<eagle__> krabador: nome cartella sarebbe la "home"
<krabador> eagle__, non sparare a caso
<eagle__> non spararo a caso
<krabador> caos1926_, allora in questa schermata http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/grub2-in-ubuntu.jpg
<krabador> eagle__, il ripristino di grub è sparare a caso
<krabador> eagle__, se hai questo atteggiamento, non è utile
<krabador> caos1926_, in quella schermata, seleziona la seconda linea
<krabador> caos1926_, e seleziona un kernel esattamente precedente all'ultimo
<caos1926_> non e questa la schermata che mi esce
<eagle__> vedi krabador
<krabador> caos1926_, allora, all'avvio della macchina, mettiti a premere continuamente shift
<eagle__> krabador: cosi è il cmd ?    chmod -R 7777  home
<caos1926_> penso che la soluzione sia questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino perchè mi è già capitato qualche anno fa ed ora sembra che ricordi il comando
<caos1926_> procvo e vi faccio sapere
<caos1926_> v ringrazio
<eagle__> krabador: ci sono riuscito con i permessi totali
<eagle__> krabador: la scheda video me l'hanno riparata gratis!
<utopia> rieccomi...sono riuscito ad entrare nel bios di win8 ma cambiando  in legacy win8 non ripartiva e non vorrei cancellarlo
<utopia> poi con modalità legacy sono riuscito con la chiavetta a vedere la live di ubuntu ma durante l'installazione mi sono fermato davanti alle partizioni perchè non ero sicuro...cosi ho annullato
<cybernova> !uefi | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cybernova> se winz è in modalità uefi non puoi installare ubuntu in modalità legacy
<eagle__> krabador: ti sei incaz.......?
<utopia> cyber ho capito...ciò significa che non posso salvare winz se installo ubuntu?
<utopia> mi sembra tutto molto piu complicato rispetto a qualche anno fa..
<cybernova> utopia, certo che puoi installare ubuntu tenendo winz, è tutto scritto nella guida
<frank182> ciao a tutti, secondo voi con cifs posso usare il nome netbios al posto dell'indirizzo IP?
<ilovelinux> utente !!
<utente> eccomi
<utente> ma solo stanza ubuntu qui?
<ilovelinux> ?
<utente> scusa chiedevo come trovo altre stanze, altri canali
<utente> magari dove c'è qualcuno che respira
<ilovelinux> sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu-it: chat.ubuntu-it.org
<ilovelinux> ma non c ne sono
<ilovelinux> in cui si respira
<utente> capisco :-)
<utente> grazie x l'info
<krabador> utente, se usi xchat, puoi visualizzare la lista dei canali del server in cui sei connesso
<utente> in che modo?
<ilovelinux> quella a lato
<utente> ma a lato c'è solo freenode e sotto ubuntu
<utente> ah certo, in cui sono connesso
<utente> sorry e grazie
<ilovelinux> ;)
<ilovelinux> utente
<utente> si
<ilovelinux> se clicchi su freenode, e nela riga sotto scrivi /join #canalechevuoivisitare
<ilovelinux> ti golleghi a quel canale
<ilovelinux> prova con /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utente> mitico
<utente> gentilissimo
<jester->  /msg Alis HELP LIST
<pa> domanda: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/xtables-addons   tira giu il sorgente ufficiale ubuntu di xtables-addons?
<utente>  /msg Alis HELP LIST
<robyventuri> buona sera a tutti
<robyventuri> cristian_c buona sera
<Guest80002> ciao a tutti, ho due canali audio separati, uno per le cuffie e uno per l'altoparlante integrato. con alsamixer riesco a regolare bene i volumi di entrambi, ma dall'applet volume controllo solo l'uscita cuffie. si può aggiungere un'altra applet per controllare il volume integrati?
<jester-> Guest80002: prova a installare pavucontrol
<jester-> e usalo
<jester-> o veromix
<Guest80002> ora provo
<Guest80002> jester-, installato lo trovo da terminale?
<Guest80002> no, c'è anche da menù
<jester-> Guest80002: scrivilo nel terminale
<Guest80002> trovato anche su menù
<jester-> al riavvio dovresti averlo nei menu
<Guest80002> come uscita audio mi da solo quella delle cuffie
<Guest80002> jester-, sai mica come dire a pavucontrol di controllare l'audio dell'altro canale? sulla rete non trovo niente
<jester-> Guest80002: non so che dirti, le gui che conosco sono pavucintro e veromix che fa lo stesso mestiere
<Guest80002> allora provo veromix
<Guest80002> boh, veromix va in crash
<Guest80002> credo che continuerò a impostare il volume da alsamixer
<jester-> Guest80002: alasmier ha una gui
<jester-> alsamixer-gui se ricordo bene
<Guest80002> mh
<Guest80002> ora cerco sulla rete
<Guest80002> non sapevo avesse una GUI
<jester-> Guest80002: sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui
<jester-> se c'è lo mertte
<Guest80002> il pacchetto si chiama alsamixergui, ma comunque mi controlla solo l'output delle cuffie
<Guest80002> niente dai, uso alsamixer e amen, nulla di grave
<Guest80002> grazie comunque
<Guest80002> jester-, ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-15
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> lol
<francesco52> buongiorno...help me!  ho una versione datata: la 8.4 del 2008 perchè il mio portatile è vecchio. con un vecchio so che si èpiantato. devo installare i codec per leggere gli mp3 ma il sistema mi rifiuta qualsiasi aggiornamento; anzi ho provato ad aggiornarlo alla vers. 10.0 ma poi tutto si bloccacome devo comportarmi
<cristian_c> francesco52, è molto datata, scaricane una supportata (anche la 10.10 è datata)
<cristian_c> tutte scadute
<francesco52> caratteristiche del mio laptop sono: Ubuntu -Lernel linux 2.6.24-26 generic GNOME 2.22.3 ;  Hardware - Memory 471,6 MB; Processor Mobile AMD Athlon (64Processor 3200+;  System Status:  Available disk space 31,5 GB.  quindi posso installare altra cersione?
<francesco52> ...e quale...?
<akis24> francesco52:  scaricati lubuntu 14.04 e prova da live e vedi come va'
<francesco52> provo!!  spero di risentirci...
<akis24> ci risentiamo si dai prova
<francesco52> aaa!!!  con questa versione che ho adesso posso masterizzare la copia dal formato ISO  ?  poichè ora sono fuori casa e/ devo prima scaricarmi un sw che mi permette di fare ciò?
<akis24> francesco si masterizza la .iso e poi provi
<cristian_c> !iso | franc
<ubot-it> franc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> vanno di fretta eh
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<Fly80> sto avendo un problema con una stampante di rete Epson
<Fly80> quando provo ad aggiungere la stampante mi dà due opzioni
<Fly80> una IPP
<Fly80> e l'altra LPD
<Fly80> qual è la migliore/corretta?
<akis24> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<cristian_c> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> Ubuntu uses the Common UNIX Printing System ("CUPS") to handle printing. CUPS uses the Internet Printing Protocol ("IPP") as the basis for managing print jobs and queues. Other protocols are also supported (LPD, SMB, AppSocket a.k.a. JetDirect), some with reduced functionality.
<Fly80> ok, quindi meglio usare IPP
<Fly80> io mi sono scaricato dei driver dal sito linuxdrivers
<Fly80> per il modello WF-3620
<cristian_c> Fly80, sicuro che tu debba scaricare?
<Fly80> cristian_c, gli ho passato il ppd direttamente, nell'elenco non c'è
<Fly80> a meno che non si possa adattare un altro driver
<Fly80> tra quelli presenti
<Fly80> io immagino di sì, ma non so quale
<cristian_c> WF-3620 Series
<cristian_c> 	Printer Driver 	Linux
<cristian_c> 	1.4.0 	ESC/P-R Driver (generic driver) 	All language
<cristian_c> 	03-10-2014
<Fly80> dove l'hai trovata?
<cristian_c> WF-3620 Series	Printer Driver 	Linux	1.0.0 	PC-FAX Driver 	English	05-16-2014
<Fly80> sul sito di ebz.epson?
<cristian_c> Fly80, sul sito di epson
<cristian_c> Fly80, io sarei per il secondo
<cristian_c> il primo sembra generico
<cristian_c> poi c'è anche:
<cristian_c> WF-3620 Series	Scanner Driver 	Linux	Ver. 2.29.3/1.29.0 	core package&data package 	All language	06-26-2014
<Fly80> cristian_c, il fatto è che li ho scaricati e installati i .deb
<Fly80> ora non so se sono gli stessi
<Fly80> alla fine io dentro /opt ho una cartella con i driver
<Fly80> questo qui /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr/ppds/Epson/Epson-WF-3620_Series-epson-inkjet-printer-escpr.ppd.gz
<cristian_c> Fly80, nome del deb
<cristian_c> così vediamo
<Fly80> asp
<cristian_c> epson-pc-fax_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<cristian_c> epson-pc-fax_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> a seconda dell'architettura
<Fly80> /home/flavio/Work/installers/external_rpms/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr-1.4.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.rpm
<Fly80> /home/flavio/Work/installers/external_rpms/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.0-2_amd64.deb
<Fly80> devo aver preso l'x86_64 e poi l'ho convertito con alien
<Fly80> forse ho sbagliato architettura?
<Fly80> o magari funziona pure il i386
<cristian_c> Fly80, ora, perché hai scaricato gli rpm?
<cristian_c> seriamente
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai installato un sistema a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Fly80> cristian_c, non avevo visto il .deb
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> provo a riscaricarlo, ma tu stai vedendo un altro driver però
<Fly80> pc-fax
<cristian_c> Fly80, la cartella externa_rpms l'hai creata tu?
<Fly80> certo
<cristian_c> Fly80, non so cos'hai fatto
<Fly80> non c'entra nulla quella cartella
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> guarda, vabbeh, ora li riscarico e ricomincio
<Fly80> disinstallo quelli e riprovo
<cristian_c> Fly80, controlla anche con dpkg -l | grep epson
<cristian_c> non si sa mai
<Fly80> ii  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr                            1.4.0-2                                             amd64        Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R) for Linux
<Fly80> ii  epson-pc-fax                                          1.0.0-2                                             amd64        Epson Laser Printer Driver (ESC/Page) for Linux
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fly80, perché sono installati insieme?
<Fly80> cristian_c, immagino che uno serva per la stampante e una per il fax
<cristian_c> uhm, non so
<cristian_c> dovresti guardare il manuale epson
<Fly80> vabbeh, proviamo una alla volta... eh magari ci fosse
<Fly80> ormai non li mettono più
<cristian_c> Fly80, eppure hai detto che avevi scaricato solo il primo
<cristian_c> Fly80, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> i manuali ci sono
<cristian_c> non diciamo eresie
<Fly80> sì, da scaricare
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> non nella scatola
<Fly80> quello intendevo
<cristian_c> non conosco la workforce
<cristian_c> ho solo una office
<Fly80> okey, allora proviamo con il generic?
<Fly80> ecco cristian_c di x86_64 non c'è il .dev
<Fly80> ecco cristian_c di x86_64 non c'è il .deb
<Fly80> prendo l'amd64?
<Fly80> pson-inkjet-printer-escpr-1.4.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.rpm	1.75 MB	
<Fly80> epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> Fly80, perché continui a guardare gli rpm?
<Fly80> epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<Fly80> non continuo a guardare gli rpm
<cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb	2.11 MB
<cristian_c> <Fly80> pson-inkjet-printer-escpr-1.4.0-1lsb3.2.x86_64.rpm 1.75 MB
<Fly80> ti ho scritto che dell'arch x86_64 non c'è il .deb, ma solo rpm
<cristian_c> Fly80, non hai capito, devi scaricare il deb
<ivan__> come tolgo il portachiavi che mi appare?
<cristian_c> e ciò dipende dalla tua architettura
<cristian_c> ivan__, su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Fly80, uname -a
<ivan__> xubuntu non so che versione
<cristian_c> ivan__, controlla
<ivan__> come si vede la propia versione?
<cristian_c> ivan__, cat /etc/issue
<ivan__> grazie
<Fly80> non hai capito tu cosa ho scritto, visto che la mia architettura è x86_64, non c'è il corrispondente .deb
<Fly80> Architecture:          x86_64
<cristian_c> Fly80, o è a 64 bit o è a 32 bit
<cristian_c> nonj si scappa
<cristian_c> -j
<cristian_c> Fly80, a meno che tu non stia usando un altro sistema
<Fly80> ??
<cristian_c> Fly80, hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato?
<Fly80> cristian_c, ma mi leggi? ti ho già detto qual è la mia architettura, è x86_64
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi come tolgo lo standby su ubuntu dopo un po che nn sn al pc^ì?
<Fly80> non amd64
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, vuoi disattivarlo completamente?
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Fly80, puoi postare il risultato del comando?
<cristian_c> cristian_c, usi ubuntu con unity?
<Fly80> ... Linux qmapdell 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fly80> non ti fidi di quello che dico? :)
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, uso 12.04 gnome
<cristian_c> Fly80, ok, allora scarica epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb 2.11 MB
<cristian_c> cristian_c, non c'è più gnome sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> c'è unity, eventualmente
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, si lo so ho messo gnome io
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cristian_c, non so se è una buona idea
<cristian_c> comunque, dovresti trovare tutte nel gnome control center
<cristian_c> cristian_c, ah, scusa, gnome-shell
<cristian_c> mi ero confuso con gnome 2
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, ok
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, lo configuro da li quindi
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, ci dovrebbe essere lo strumenti, di cui al momento mi sfugge il nome
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, trovato grazie
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, dovrebbe essere in Power/Alimentazione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, se volessi installare qualche theme devo scegliere gnome shell?
<cristianmatiaz> c'e' qualche repo per nuovi theme per gnome 3?
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz, non è cosa di cui si possa parlare in questo chan
<cristian_c> cristian_c, inoltre, ti consiglio di fare attenzione quando scarichi roba esterna ai repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> di certo non ti consiglio di aggiungere repository esterni, in quanto possono dare problema al sistema e renderlo inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cristianmatiaz,
<cristianmatiaz> cristian_c, ok ok era solo curioso XD
<Fly80> cristian_c, l'ho installata, curiosamente nelle info mi dice che anche il .deb è convertito dall'rpm (nelle info del package)
<Fly80> (Converted from a rpm package by alien version 8.79ubuntu0.1.)
<cristian_c> Fly80, non saprei, mai mi è successo
<cristian_c> poi non so se hai usato alien
<Fly80> ho scaricato il .deb
<Fly80> e l'ho installato
<cristian_c> la trovi nel menù di system-config-printer?
<Fly80> perché ti dovrei dire una cosa per un altra?
<cristian_c> <Fly80> devo aver preso l'x86_64 e poi l'ho convertito con alien
<Fly80> prima
<Fly80> ma ora ti ho detto che ho scaricato quel .deb
<Fly80> cristian_c, ora devo fare ADD printer da quella gui
<cristian_c> ok, controlla
<Fly80> e stiamo come prima, provo a vedere se mi dà la stampante dalla lista
<cristian_c> Fly80, come hai rimosso quei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> della precedente installazione
<Fly80> dal package manager
<Fly80> completely remove
<cristian_c> e li ha purgati completamente?
<Fly80> sì
<cristian_c> ok
<Fly80> ora nella lista di network printer vedo la stampante (la vedevo pure prima)
<Fly80> ha indirizzo 192.168.0.104
<Fly80> la seleziono e mi chiede il tipo di connessione
<cristian_c> Fly80, e la stai usando con ethernet?
<Fly80> la prima è IPP netowrk printer via DNS-SD
<Fly80> è nella stessa rete locale, via wi-fi
<Fly80> la seconda è LPD/LPR queue 'PASSTHRU'
<Fly80> che seleziono?
<cristian_c> Fly80, beh, le altre stampanti fungono via wifi?
<cristian_c> Fly80, però non ho capito, l'hai collegata a un access point?
<Fly80> cristian_c, è andata, non mi ha chiesto nemmeno il driver
<cristian_c> lol
<Fly80> :D
<Fly80> ha stampato la test page
<cristian_c> ok, ma come l'hai agigunta alla gui?
<Fly80> come IPP
<cristian_c> +aggiunta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Fly80> vediamo se funge da libreoffice
<Fly80> grazie mille intanto
<cristian_c> non ho fatto molto
<Fly80> mi hai fatto notare la cosa dell'rpm
<Fly80> l'unica è non capisco come mai amd64 va bene pure per x86_64
<cristian_c> Fly80, indicano sempre sistema a 64 bit
<cristian_c> altrimenti avevi un i386, i486, i686 o x86
<cristian_c> che indicano i 32 bit
<Fly80> ah, quindi la scelta è la stessa
<cristian_c> rpm per fedora, opensuse, red hat, ecc...
<cristian_c> deb per debian, ubuntu, mint, ecc..
<ivan_> si puo parlare italiano?
<cristian_c> dipende, ma magari poi non ci si capisce
<cristian_c> :P
<ivan_> come si toglie il portachiavi?
<ivan_> rompe
<cristian_c> ivan_, ti ho fatto una domanda
<ivan_> scusami non l ho letta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> non ho fatto molto
<cristian_c> <Fly80> mi hai fatto notare la cosa dell'rpm
<cristian_c> <Fly80> l'unica è non capisco come mai amd64 va bene pure per x86_64
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fly80, indicano sempre sistema a 64 bit
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> altrimenti avevi un i386, i486, i686 o x86
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> che indicano i 32 bit
<cristian_c> ehm, ho sbagliato a incollare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ivan__, su quale ubuntu?
<ivan_> non esiste uno scrren saver per xubuntu?
<ivan_> 14.10
<cristian_c> ivan_, la 14.10 non è ancora ufficialmente uscita
<cristian_c> occorre aspettare ottobre
<cristian_c> !beta | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ivan_> si è aggiornato da solo
<cristian_c> non è vero
<ivan_> come si entra nel canale di aiuto?
<cristian_c> ivan_, lol, ci siamo già
<ivan_> ma io ho detto xubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> se intendi quello della beta, allora /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ivan_> ma io che versione ho?
<ivan_> il canale per xubuntu on è questo?
<krabador> ivan_, canale di supporto italiano ufficiale per ubuntu e derivate
<ivan_> grazie
<ivan__> io ho messo never ed ora non mi richiede piu la pasword dopo lo spegnimento dello schermo
<ivan__> ma ogni tanto mi appare il portachiavi si puo togliere?
<Fly80> cristian_c, ora provo a scaricareil driver per identificare la parte scanner della epson, dallo stesso sito ci sono due driver
<Fly80> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb	
<Fly80> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<Fly80> l'unica differenza è l3 o l7
<Fly80> mah!
<cristian_c> Fly80, il secondo dovrebbe essere quello pià recente, credo
<cristian_c> io faccio scaricare sempre ltdl7
<krabador> Fly80, linka
<krabador> manda link
<Fly80> ok, allora vada per quello
<Fly80> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=28880&DSCCHK=ec6ec9b0ae7d86aeadf2c0b88252dbe4149a9831
<ivan_> ciao a tutti
<ivan_> la mia web cam si vede grande e capovolta
<Fly80> devo scaricare anche iscan_data come dipendenza
<krabador> Fly80, si, si devono installare entrambi
<krabador> iscan e iscan data
<Fly80> sì, sto installando il secondo
<Fly80> poi faccio con iscan
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio iscandata è un pacchetto comune
<cristian_c> ma posso sbagliarmi
<Fly80> sì esatto
<ivan_> nessun aiuto
<ivan_> vabbene
<ivan_> ci sono programmi per regolare la propia web cam?
<ivan_> va bene esco
<ivan_> addio
<ivan_> fanculo ubuntu
<ivan_> adesso
<ivan_> ho preso la parola?
<krabador> ivan_, qui si domanda, e si aspetta pazientemente che qualcuno possa rispondere
<ivan_> scusatemi
<ivan_> eccolo di nuovo il portachiavi di accesso non è stato  ecc ecc...
<krabador> non è colpa del sistema operativo, se ti innervosisci alla prima difficoltà
<ivan_> non sono nervoso
<krabador> "<ivan_> fanculo ubuntu"
<ivan_> scusatemi
<Fly80> krabador, una volta installato iscan
<Fly80> c'è un manager tipo la printer settings?
<Fly80> perché lo scanner è in rete, essendo la epson multifunzion
<ivan_> cmq ubuntu e un OS ancora da migliorare
<krabador> Fly80, riavvia
<krabador> ivan_, sicuro che non sia la tua preparazione, "ancora da migliorare" ?
<Fly80> krabador, ok, dopodiché cosa devo lanciare?
<ivan_> sono un perito informatico
<ivan_> diplomato con 60/60
<Fly80> krabador, vabbeh, intanto riavvio
<ivan_> per fare copia incolla non esiste crtl+c
<krabador> ivan_, allora puoi dare una mano nel gruppo sviluppo
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSviluppo/ComeIniziare
<ivan_> si potrei
<ivan_> perche ora nasce l ibuntu
<ivan_> ci penso io
<ivan_> e sara interamente in italiano
<Fly80> krabador, riavviato, ma lo scanner facendo partire iscan, non viene trovato
<krabador> Fly80, credo che tu debba gestirlo sempre con sane
<Fly80> sane?
<krabador> Fly80, allora, controllando i pacchetti dal sito epson, è il ltdl7 per versioni di ubuntu successiva alla 8.10
<krabador> hai installato quello , p ltdl3 ?
<krabador> *o
<Fly80> il 7
<krabador> bene
<krabador> mi dai il modello preciso della tua multifunzione?
<ivan_> posso almeno settare trasmission?
<Fly80> WF-3620DWF
<Fly80> workforce sarebbe
<ivan_> perche non supera il 20 kb/sec
<Fly80> della Epson
<krabador> ivan_, un perito informatico l'avrebbe già fatto
<ivan_> l ho installato 10 minuti fa
<ivan_> ho fatto sistemi operativi con nlite
<ivan_> ora ho deciso di dedicarmi alle distru linux
<krabador> Fly80, scanimage -L che risultato da?
<Fly80> provo
<ivan_> il mio scanner io l ho subito usato
<Fly80> krabador, device `epson2:net:192.168.0.104' is a Epson PID 08B8 flatbed scanne
<ivan_> fly80 non riesci
<Fly80> ivan_, è di rete
<ivan_> si so leggere
<Fly80> scusate, ma devo andare a pranzo ora, ci sentiamo dopo
<krabador> Fly80, sudo sane-find-scanner
<krabador> ok
<ivan_> ctrl+ins trovato shitf+ins
<ivan_> non ricevo aiuto
<ivan_> faccio da solo
<ivan_> fanculo
<riki> vorrei installare sulla mia Lubuntu minimale un programmino per settare ora e data. Qualcosa che non richieda l'installazione di un "miliardo" di pacchetti. Sapete consigliarmi qualcosa?
<riki> ?
<Giane> in che senso riki?
<riki> vorrei un programmino che mi permetta da interfaccia grafica di settare data ora (tutto qui)
<riki> nella mia versione minimale non ho nulla in "system tool"
<Giane> nemmeno nel pannello di amministrazione mi sembra strano -.- purtroppo non ho una lubuntu sotto mano
<riki> no...è molto minimale
<riki> sostanzialmente è una ubuntu minimale con lxde come DE
<Giane> è ma almeno un pannello di amministrazione o una cosa del genere dovrebbe esserci. mi spiace sinceramente non so come aiutarti
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi come posso installare la libreria libgtk-1.2.so.0 su ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<cristianmatiaz> ?
<cristianmatiaz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> mi appare questo errore
<cristianmatiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798496/
<bullone> cortesemente mi aiutate ad avanzare alla 13.10 dalla 13.04 plizzz?
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, apri il terminale, e manda locate libgtk
<krabador> !pastebin | cristianmatiaz
<ubot-it> cristianmatiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798558/
<krabador> cosa hai installato ,e come, che da questo errore ?
<cristianmatiaz> cercando su internet ho visto che la libreria è obsoleta
<krabador> cosa hai installato ,e come, che da questo errore ?
<cristianmatiaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament krabador
<cristianmatiaz> c'e' l'errore li sotto.. ma le librerie nn ci sono per la amd64
<cristianmatiaz> forse l'avevo trovata ma mi da errore
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament#Error_loading_shared_libraries
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, devi installare, come indicato, le 32, ovvero le i386
<cristianmatiaz> si non me le installa krabador
<cristianmatiaz> le i386
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, mandami il pastebin del comando di installazione
<cristianmatiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798604/
<cristianmatiaz> tolgo la common e metto prima questa?
<cristianmatiaz> krabador,
<krabador> prova ad installare prima la common
<cristianmatiaz> e cosi ho fatto XD
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, non è il comando che hai mandato
<krabador> guarda bene
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, il pastebin è relativo a sudo dpkg -i libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, perche la common è gia installate
<krabador> l'installazione di questo libglib1.2ldbl_1.2.10-19build1_i386.deb   ?
<cristianmatiaz> no di questo
<cristianmatiaz> libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<krabador> si, e l'installazione di questo libglib1.2ldbl_1.2.10-19build1_i386.deb ?
<cristianmatiaz> non va
<krabador> manda pastebin
<cristianmatiaz> mo riprovo
<cristianmatiaz> la common fatta
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti... posto il problema, poi eventualmente ditemi se è il caso di passare in chat: come diamine faccio a far funzionare farmville2 (facebook) su firefox in ubuntu 12.04? il plugin di flash per ubuntu arriva alla 11.2, è richiesta almeno la 13, per il supporto 3d...
<krabador> neramarea, installa chrome
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798630/
<neramarea> krabador, detesto chrome... su firefox non c'è speranza?
<krabador> neramarea, no
<krabador> firefox sta con l'ultimo flash ufficiale per linux, ovvero l'11.2
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, ha rimandato l'altro
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, per favore, fammi vedere libglib1.2ldbl_1.2.10-19build1_i386.deb
<neramarea> e non c'è modo di "forzare" la cosa? un bel porting stile android? ;-)
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ti ho mandato entrambi
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, aah no asp mi sono sbagliato..
<cristianmatiaz> un secondo
<krabador> bene
<krabador> neramarea, puoi provare ad usare pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<neramarea> indago. grazie.
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-ge install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> neramarea, ti sto rispondendo ufficialmente.
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ora l'ha installato
<neramarea> grazie, mr. krab...
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ma da un altro errore
<neramarea> ;-)
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, pastebin
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ti mando proprio tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798649/
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, ci vanno tutti e tre i pacchetti
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, adesso prova ad installare libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<neramarea> krabador, termino e riavvio la sessione, tra un colpo e l'altro? chè ora è tutto aperto, fb compreso.
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, fatto
<krabador> neramarea, basta che chiudi il browser
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, ma da lo stesso errore
<neramarea> ok, provo. grazie
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11167856/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_amd64.deb
<krabador> scarica ed installa questo
<krabador> poi installa anche l'i386
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, "The installer can run on amd64 architecture if the amd64 versions of the above packages are installed. "
<neramarea> krabador, il pacchetto non ha candidati da installare
<krabador> neramarea, 12.04 ?
<neramarea> sì
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798657/
<krabador> neramarea, pepperflash, che sarebbe il flash di chrome, per 12.04 non c'è
<neramarea> aaaaapposto...
<krabador> o installi chrome, o passi di versione, o forzi l'installazione del pacchetto (sconsigliatamente)
<neramarea> mi piace l'ultima. come procedo?
<neramarea> ...verrò ricordato nei secoli come neramarea-attila, lo scardinatore di sistemi...
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, dpkg --add-architecture i386
<krabador> e riprova ad installare il pacchetto
<cristianmatiaz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798679/
<krabador> neramarea, informati a tuo rischio e pericolo , per procedure sconsigliate
<neramarea> ok, capo. comunque grazie.
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krabador> cristianmatiaz, sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i      <---- nomefile.deb
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<neramarea> krabador, ultima domanda ot e poi vi lascio lavorare... pep si tira dietro tutto chromium... credi che se mi metto a scandagliare trovo soluzioni meno pesanti, o è probabilmente l'unica via?
<krabador> neramarea, flash in linux ha questa caratteristica, 11.2 per tutti e flash interno per chrome
<krabador> cerca di fartene una ragione
<neramarea> :'-(
<krabador> in chromium hanno disabilitato i plugin di terze parti
<krabador> adobe ha smesso di supportare linux, con flash
<krabador> pian piano flash non servirà piu' a nulla
<neramarea> e cosa useremo???
<krabador> html5
<desi358> ciao
<desi358> ce nessuno?
<desi358> avrei bisogno di consigli
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> ragazzi nn riesco più a connettermi in wifi
<sandrofirenze> Salve, vorrei scaricare wubi per l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma non trovo il link di download, potete aiutarmi?
<xubuntu_> ciao ho messo in live xubuntu ma va tutto a scatti
<xubuntu_> posso capire come mai_
<xubuntu_> [ UN PECATO PERCH{ FUNZIONA TUTTO
<xubuntu_> scusate il maiuscolo lho inserito per sbaglio
<sandrofirenze> allora per adesso non è ancora a posto ?
<sandrofirenze> fra quanto sarà disponibile una versione che non vada a scatti?
<cybernova> sandrofirenze, wubi non può essere installato in pc con uefi o winz 8, l'installer lo puoi trovare all'interno della iso 14.04
<cybernova> xubuntu_, quali sono le caratteristiche del tuo pc?
<xubuntu_> cybernova, non le so peche non e mio ora do il comando
<sandrofirenze> Ho windows 7 e un processore amd athlon x2 64 bit
<cybernova> sandrofirenze, non era rivolto a te
<sandrofirenze> ok scusa
<xubuntu_> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799031/
<cybernova> xubuntu_, credo sia colpa della scheda video e temo che anche il processore e ram non siamo diversi
<xubuntu_> azz
<cybernova> xubuntu_, lubuntu è quella più leggera prova con quella, purtroppo la scheda video è molto datata
<xubuntu_> quindi niente lnux_
<xubuntu_> avevo convinto mio zio a passare a linux
<xubuntu_> potrebbe migliorare con lubuntu_
<xubuntu_> ma servono driver proprietari
<cybernova> xubuntu_, provare non fa male, è sicuramente più leggera di xubuntu
<xubuntu_> cybernova, ok grazie
<xubuntu_> ma da quanto lagga dubito che possa far miracoli
<xubuntu_> ma il pc non e lento
<xubuntu_> e la visualizzazione che e lenta e scatosa
<xubuntu_> se apro il browser e comincio a navigare e veloce ma lagga la scheda video credo
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi mi si è spento piu volte il pc xk l'ho surriscaldato XD c'e' qualche comando per vedere se è tutto apposto o per riparare i filesistem?
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, viene fatto in automatico all'avvio del sistema se ce n'è bisogno
<cybernova> xubuntu_, purtroppo che linux resuscita le mummie è un mito da sfatare
<spartacus_72> cybernova, qualche idea per il wifi che nn va? ubuntu 12.04
<cybernova> spartacus_72, prima funzionava?
<spartacus_72> cybernova, si,ho cambiato gestore e router
<spartacus_72> cybernova, col pc win va
<cybernova> spartacus_72, ti sei collegato al router?
<spartacus_72> cybernova, si,in ethernet
<cybernova> spartacus_72, cosa c'entra il cambio gestore e router con il fatto che non ti funziona il wifi? spiegati meglio
<spartacus_72> cybernova, è questo che nn capisco,me lo spiego solo cosi
<spartacus_72> cybernova, vedo la rete,metto la passw e me la chiede in continuazione
<xubuntu_> cybernova, il [problema sono oi driver della gpu come posso fare
<cybernova> spartacus_72, se te la chiede in continuazione significa che magari la inserisci sbagliata
<spartacus_72> cybernova, no
<cybernova> spartacus_72, la wifi funziona perchè altrimenti non ti vedrebbe le altre reti
<spartacus_72> cybernova, già
<spartacus_72> cybernova, tempo fa un utente del chan mi aveva guidato con una procedura modprobe,che nn ricordo
<xubuntu_> cybernova, potresti aiutarmi tu a capire che devo fare non ci capisco niente
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, ok thnx
<xubuntu_> praticamente sembr che debbo configurare il file xconf.org e installare qualche pacchetto
<cybernova> spartacus_72, si ma la wifi funziona, modprobe non centra nulla
<spartacus_72> cybernova, che posso fare?
<cybernova> spartacus_72, chiedi in ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> !chat | spartacus_72
<ubot-it> spartacus_72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spartacus_72> grazie
<cybernova> xubuntu_, ok allora dalla live apri il terminale e digita sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<xubuntu_> cybernova, grazie ora faccio
<xubuntu_> cybernova, gia ci sono e allultima versione dice
<xubuntu_> cybernova, bisogna editare il file xconf.org?
<cybernova> xubuntu_, che versione hai? 14.04?
<xubuntu_> si
<xubuntu_> xubuntu
<cybernova> xubuntu_, vai in Impostazioni → Software e Aggiornamenti → Driver Aggiuntivi
<cybernova> e guarda se nelle voci c'è il driver per la via
<xubuntu_> dice non ce nulla ho gia provato
<xubuntu_> ho riprovato niente
<xubuntu_> dice che non ci sono driver disponibili addizionali
<xubuntu_> mi dispiace perche volevo sostituire xp a mio zio con linux
<xubuntu_> l avevo convinto a piallare del tutto xp e lascia un single boot
<cybernova> xubuntu_, convincilo a cambiare anche pc
<xubuntu_> aqhahahahhah
<xubuntu_> quindi niente da fare_
<xubuntu_>  ?
<xubuntu_> tolgo la live?
<cybernova> xubuntu_, prova lubuntu come ultima opzione
<xubuntu_> mmmm
<xubuntu_> ma il fatto e che non e lento xubuntu
<xubuntu_> va veloce ma sul display arriva tutto in riatardo
<cybernova> xubuntu_, eh ma miracoli non se ne fanno, se la scheda video è ultra datata c'è poco da fare temo
<xubuntu_> ma jnon credo sia ulra datata
<xubuntu_> secondo me e copa dei driver
<cybernova> xubuntu_, ha praticamente 10 anni e già all'epoca non era granchè essendo integrata
<xubuntu_> cybernova, se io metto un altra gpu posso escludere questa e usare laltra che metto?
<cybernova> xubuntu_, non so se riesci a trovare un'altra gpu da mettere dentro ad una macchina così vecchia e non credo manco convenga
<xubuntu_> cybernova, ma me ne acchiappio una a lavoro da mio padre a gratis
<xubuntu_> vabb[ mo provo xubuntu ci risentiamo dopo
<xubuntu_> lubuntu scusa
<xubuntu_> rubytor, ih
<xubuntu_> hi
<lubuntu> cybernova: sei lì=?
<cybernova> Guest71293, allora come va?
<Guest71293> cybernova: finalmente
<Guest71293> cybernova: sei ancora lì?=
<cybernova> Guest71293, si
<Guest71293> cybernova: allora ce l'abbiamo fatt
<Guest71293> con lubuntu va perfetto
<Guest71293> non lagga per neinte
<Guest71293> l'unica cosa
<Guest71293> e neanche troppo piccola è il fatto che ora praticamente con lubuntu non mi riconosce la chiavetta usb per il modem wifi che con xubuntu mi riconosceva
<cybernova> Guest71293, lsusb da terminale
<cybernova> !paste | Guest71293
<ubot-it> Guest71293: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest71293> e come faccio
<Guest71293> sto dall'altro pc
<Guest71293> c'è non ho rete sull'altro come incollo?
<cybernova> Guest71293, eh difficile dare supporto senza essere sul pc in questione
<cybernova> Guest71293, controlla che il Network Manager ci sia
<Guest71293> sì c'è
<Guest71293> mi fa scegliere il tipo di rete
<Guest71293> ma perché non mi viene rilevata quella?
<Guest71293> su xubuntu compariva l'icona della rete. qui non compare niente come se non avessi attaccato la pennetta
<Guest71293> mmm ma cosa potrebbe essere, cybernova hai idee?
<cybernova> Guest71293, te l'ho detto, mi serve l'output di quel comando che ti ho dato, altrimenti niente
<Guest71293> ok allora provo a scriverlo a mano
<Guest71293> vediam
<Guest71293> oppure faccio fotografia
<cybernova> Guest71293, fotografia va bene
<cybernova> !image | Guest71293
<ubot-it> Guest71293: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivan__> ciao a ttt
<Guest71293> cybernova: sei lì?
<Guest71293> scusa il ritardo ma sono stato impegnato
<ivan__> chi mi aiuta con la webcam
<ivan__> è rigirata
<ivan__> e grande
<Guest71293> cybernova:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/nzxdmvt4izlnu2v/IMG_20140715_193355564.jpg
<ivan__> FANCULO
<ivan__> TANTO NESSUNO TI AIUTA IN QUESTA CHAT DI MERDA
<ivan__> FANCVULO TUTTI
<Guest71293> cybernova: va bene la foto?
<sambuco> ivan__: fanculo a te
<sambuco> modello e lspci della tua webcam
<sambuco> a posto così
<sambuco> bye
<Guest71293> sambuco: tu sai aiutarmi per favore?
<sambuco> forse
<sambuco> spara
<Guest71293> eh praticamente xubuntu era troppo pesante per la mia macchina
<Guest71293> fortunatamente sono riuscito a risolvere con lubunt che gira a meraiglia
<Guest71293> però non mi funziona il wifi mentre con xubuntu andava
<Guest71293> io uso la chiavetta usb per collegarmi al wifi
<Guest71293> sambuco: ???
<sambuco> ok
<sambuco> rfkill list ?
<sambuco> lspci | grep -i wireless ?
<sambuco> lsmod | grep iw
<sambuco> inizia a darmi l'output di questi comandi
<sambuco> mandameli su paste
<sambuco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest71293> eh non posso perché non c'è connessione com eho detto
<Guest71293> faccio la fotografia
<Guest71293> sambuco: ecco eh
<Guest71293> sambuco: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vuhqm8il24jp4kh/IMG_20140715_195002191.jpg
<Guest71293> ma se su xubuntu funzionava perché qua non funziona?
<cybernova> Guest71293, dai da terminale: lsmod | grep rt
<cybernova> Guest71293, e posta la foto
<sambuco> Guest71293: non vede la scheda wifi
<sambuco> lspci | grep -i eth
<gipp1> ciao, posso chieder una mano per risolvere un'impotazione?
<cybernova> !chiedi | gipp1
<ubot-it> gipp1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gipp1> devo impostare un desktop esteso su un vecchio portatile acer aspire, ora ma lo duplica. Ho lubuntu 14.04
<Guest71293> sambuco:  ora lo do
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> cybernova, nn riesco a risolvere in alcun modo
<cybernova> spartacus_72, hai provato a togliere la password del tuo router per vedere se si collega?
<spartacus_72> cybernova, si,già fatto
<cybernova> spartacus_72, e cosa fa?
<sambuco> devo scappare Guest71293 chiedi anche ad altri, non ti vede la scheda wifi
<spartacus_72> cybernova, nn si connette
<sambuco> bye
<Guest71293> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2p7tugypdmtkbes/IMG_20140715_200732208.jpg
<Guest71293> vabbè mi sa che rimetto xp va
<Guest71293> è un peccato perché avevo convinto  mio zio a passare a linux
<spartacus_72> cybernova, ho disinstallato anche il macchanger
<cybernova> spartacus_72, il che?
<spartacus_72> cybernova, lo spoof del mac
<cybernova> <cybernova> Guest71293, dai da terminale: lsmod | grep rt
<Guest71293> ora do
<cybernova> spartacus_72, che router è?
<spartacus_72> un pirelli drg
<cybernova> spartacus_72, serve il modello esatto
<gipp1> buonasera, chi mi aiuta a estendere un desktop sul monitor esterno al mio aspire antidiluviano?
<cybernova> !ripeti | gipp1
<ubot-it> gipp1: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<spartacus_72> cybernova, drg A124g
<Guest71293> cybernova: ora metto la foto
<Guest71293> cybernova: https://www.dropbox.com/s/84rzpkx0rwzr9d0/IMG_20140715_201212996.jpg
<spartacus_72> cybernova, ho provato anche con una live su usb,in wifi nn si connette
<cybernova> spartacus_72, hai provato a connetterti ad altre reti?
<spartacus_72> cybernova, che intendi x altre reti?
<Guest71293> cybernova: vista la foto?
<cybernova> Guest71293, calma
<cybernova> spartacus_72, un'altra rete diversa dalla tua per vedere se si connette
<spartacus_72> cybernova, nn ho come fare adesso
<cybernova> Guest71293, allora da terminale sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Guest71293> ok
<Guest71293> aspè
<cybernova> Guest71293, aggiungi queste righe alla fine del file: blacklist rt2x00usb
<cybernova> blacklist rt2x00lib
<cybernova> blacklist rt2800usb
<cybernova> Guest71293, guarda qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=528995
<Guest71293> cybernova: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbog5np8i3njs9q/IMG_20140715_202331688.jpg
<cybernova> Guest71293, aggiungi quelle 3 righe che ti ho detto al file in questione
<Guest71293> ma dove?
<Guest71293> dove devo aggiungerle?
<Guest71293> in che punto intendo
<Guest71293> e comunque dopo devo riavviare?
<Guest71293> perché se riavvio non perdo le modifiche essendo una live?
<cybernova> Guest71293, vero hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato che eri in live
<cybernova> Guest71293, dai questo comando: sudo modprobe -rf rt2800usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib
<Guest71293> e poi?
<Guest71293> dovrebbe andare?
<cybernova> Guest71293, e poi vediamo
<cybernova> la certezza non ce l'abbiamo
<Guest71293> ok
<Guest71293> niente
<Guest71293> ho dat il comando si è bloccato tutto
<Guest71293> non ripondeva piu nulla
<Guest71293> ho dovuto spegnere da sotto
<Guest71293> ci rinuncio per oggi
<Guest71293> grazie dell'aiutp
<Guest71293> è un pecacto perfhé con xubuntu faceva schifo ma funzionava tutto
<Guest71293> con lubuntu l'ho resuscitato ma non funzionava il wifi
<cybernova> Guest71293, si è strano
<Guest71293> altrimenti dovrei provare altri de leggeri come lubuntu
<Guest71293> provo linux mint con mate???
<cybernova> !chat | Guest71293
<ubot-it> Guest71293: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest71293> eh vabbe che fiscalità
<Guest71293> non è sempre ubuntu?
<cybernova> Guest71293, no è un'altra distro
<Guest71293> puoi dirmi solo se mate è leggero quanto lxde o piu tipo xfce?
<cybernova> Guest71293, mate è abbastanza leggero puoi provarlo
<Guest71293> ok grazie
<cybernova> prego
<Guest71293> va a finì che era il DE allora che me lo rallentava
<Guest71293> non credevo ci fosse tutta sta differenza tra xfce e lxde
<cybernova> Guest71293, altrimenti potresti installare xubuntu di base e poi installare il pacchetto: lubuntu-desktop e far partire una sessione lxde invece che xfce
<Guest71293> e viene bene o si incasinano i layout?
<cybernova> Guest71293, viene bene
<Guest71293> una volta installai xfce su ubuntu con unity e fece un casino
<Guest71293> qual è il comando?
<Guest71293> quindi devo fare la live persistente?
<cybernova> Guest71293, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<cybernova> Guest71293, si
<Guest71293> ok vediamo va
<Guest71293> intanto che scarico quelal con mate provo così
<Guest71293> certo che non me ne va bene una co sto pc eh
<Guest71293> cybernova: sei lì?
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> krabador, hai 2 min per un problema wifi?
<krabador> spartacus_72, dimmi, se posso
<spartacus_72> krabador, ubuntu 12.04 nn si connette in wifi,richiede in continuazione la pass
<krabador> spartacus_72, che scheda è?
<spartacus_72> krabador, intel centrino n 1000
<krabador> spartacus_72, non si è mai connesso, o ha iniziato adesso a fare in questo modo?
<spartacus_72> krabador, si connetteva,ho cambiato provider e nn si connette
<spartacus_72> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800142/
<krabador> cambiato provider, con stesso router?
<spartacus_72> krabador, esatto,ovviamente configurato a dovere e testato su windows
<krabador> spartacus_72, va a verificare i parametri di sicurezza della connessione wi-fi, nel router
<krabador> spartacus_72, al che crei a mano il profilo in networkmanager
<spartacus_72> krabador, già fatto,ho un altro pc windows connesso in wifi in questo momento
<spartacus_72> krabador, fatto anche quello
<spartacus_72> nn capisco,nn è un problema di driver,è ovvio!
<krabador> spartacus_72, se è il link wifi il problema, e non la connessione ad internet dopo la connessione wifi, ed il router si connetteva perfettamente ad ubuntu all'altro provider, puo' solo essere una questione di impostazioni cifratura, o indirizzo mac
<spartacus_72> krabador, ho disabilitato il mac filter nel router,credo sia qualcosa del genere,come la cifratura
<krabador> spartacus_72, disabilita wep/wpa/wpa2, riavvia il router, e vedi se si connette
<spartacus_72> krabador, provo a passare da aes a tkip
<spartacus_72> krabador, ho fatto anche quello ma nulla
<spartacus_72> provo a cambiare la cifratura e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> spartacus_72, se prima funzionava, è impossibile che senza protezione non si connetta
<krabador> resetta il router
<krabador> reimposta tutto
<spartacus_72> krabador, adesso provo,grazie
<krabador> di niente, in bocca al lupo
<xbmc> ciao non riesco a vedere i file mkv sento vl'audio ma il video no
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-16
<akis24> giorno
<samurai> ciao a ttt
<samurai> non riesco a configurare il mio account
<samurai> ci sono riuscito grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> samurai, dicci come hai fatto
<samurai> ho messo l account la psw ho cliccato fatto
<cristian_c> samurai, di quale account parli?
<samurai> si puo dire di un altro so??
<samurai> live.it
<cristian_c> samurai, non so esattamente di cosa parli?
<cristian_c> *.
<samurai> si puo parlare di altri SO qui?
<cristian_c> samurai, il supporto è a ubuntu
<samurai> quindi no?
<cristian_c> samurai, ma io non ho capito di quale account stai parlando
<samurai> live.it
<cristian_c> e che cos'è?
<samurai> mi prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> samurai, ho l'impressione c he lo stia facendo tu
<cristian_c> samurai, esprimiamoci in modo umano, su
<samurai> io?
<samurai> non riuscivo perche inpostavo pop3
<samurai> ho lasciatro imtph
<cristian_c> samurai, io so solo che sei entrato nel cnaale di ubuntu, hai domandato come configurare un account
<samurai> e poi ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> samurai, stai parlando di un account di posta?
<samurai> che devo fa?
<samurai> certo
<cristian_c> con quale programma?
<cristian_c> *applicazione
<samurai> thunderbird
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> !thunderbird
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunderbird'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Thunderbird
<cristian_c> samurai, in caso di ulteriori dubbi
<samurai> ecco perche i link non mi si aprono?
<samurai> forse perche ho impostato un altro browser
<Eagle2> giorno
<samurai> giorno eagle
<samurai> adesso devo solo girare la web cam
<samurai> velocizzare trasmission
<Eagle2> dal sito ufficiale, quale versione  di VMware dovrei scaricare per virtualizzare?
<Eagle2> sono nel sito, ma non riesco a capire qual'è la versione giusta!!
<marvindep> ciao....perche nessun lettore ( amarok, clementine,decibel, rhythmbox) non vedono m3u???
<cristian_c> marvindep, m3u?
<cristian_c> da dove li hai presi?
<marvindep> <cristian_c> da software center,,,se pensi a riproduttori
<cristian_c> no, ai file
<cristian_c> m3u, il formato
<cristian_c> marvindep, ah, sono file di playlist
<marvindep> si
<marvindep> <cristian_c>è una playlist fatta da me con clementine
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cioè,  clementine non riesce ad aprire una playlist fatta con lo stesso clementine? O.o
<marvindep> <cristian_c>l'ho fatta con 12.04...si vede che c'era qualche driver o che ne so 8 non sono proprio mago del computer),,, adesso che ho installatoo 14.04 non le vede piu
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<cristian_c> marvindep, però devi spiegare bene cosa intendi con 'non la vede'
<marvindep> <cristian_c>quando la inserisci in playlist, schiacciando "play" parte dalla prima e va alla ultima senza riprodurre nulla
<cristian_c> marvindep, guarda un po' cosa esce nel terminale
<cristian_c> magari ti fornisce info utile
<cristian_c> *utili
<marvindep> <cristian_c>ok
<Giane> marvindep hai installato da 0 o aggiornato?
<marvindep> <cristian_c>da 0
<Giane> la butto li magari non è così, hai le cartelle diverse e non trova i file comunque fai come ha detto cristian
<calimero_82> ciao
<fosforo> ciao a tutti
<fosforo> qualcuno conosce Nagios?
<akis24> !chat | fosforo
<ubot-it> fosforo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<samurai> ciao a tutti
<samurai> ho digitato il comando web cam
<samurai> ma sui vede al contrario
<samurai> come posso gestirla'
<samurai> ?
<cristian_c> samurai, quale comando?
<cristian_c> !enter | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<samurai> scusate
<samurai> ho aperto un terminale ed ho digitao webcam
<samurai> ma si vede capovolta
<cristian_c> samurai, non conosco questo comando
<samurai> webcam
<cristian_c> samurai, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samurai> grazie
<samurai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802893/
<samurai> fatto
<b00k3r> lol
<samurai> come si elimina il portachiavi?
<cristian_c> samurai, sul portachiavi ti si era risposto , ieri
<cristian_c> o ivan :P
<Giane> era ivan_
<Giane> samurai, hai creato il file di configurazione?
<samurai> ivan e mio cugino sul portachiavi non mi si era risposto
<samurai> il file di configurazione?
<cristian_c> certo, è sempre il cugggino
<Giane> apri un terminale e digita "man webcam" e tutto ti sarà spiegato
<cristian_c> eh
<samurai> grazie
<cristian_c> samurai, se hai bisogno seriamente di supporto, devi spiegarti bene e rispettar eil canale
<cristian_c> *rispettare il canale
<cristian_c> visto che sono tutti volontari e si risponde nel poco tempo libero
<samurai> sul canale di emule ti rispondono prima che fai la domanda
<pantera2000> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<pantera2000> sarebbe come dire prima ti sparo e poi ti dico mani in alto
<samurai> ho digitato man webcam dice tante cose
<cristian_c> pantera2000, eh
<cristian_c> samurai, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando
<samurai> ok
<samurai> come si copia ed incolla tutto?
<cristian_c> samurai, puoi evidenziare il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> oppure usare pastebinit
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<samurai> ma devo copiare ed incollare in pastebin?
<krabador> samurai, no, è che qui molti utenti hanno voglia di perdere tempo , e di farlo perdere agli altri
<cristian_c> samurai, devi copiare il risultato del terminale su pastebin
<samurai> ma non riesco ad inollare il risultato del terminale
<cristian_c> samurai, poi segui le istruzioni
<cristian_c> !paste | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samurai> e non mi da comando copia
<cristian_c> samurai, evidenzia il testo, clic destro -> Copia
<cristian_c> altrimenti , pastebinit
<pantera2000> semplicemnte selezioni col mouse
<samurai> provo
<pantera2000> mica sarà una novità
<samurai> non riesco a selezionare tutto
<cristian_c> samurai, allora installa pastebinit
<cristian_c> samurai, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<samurai> ok
<samurai> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<samurai> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<samurai> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<samurai> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<samurai> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiorna
<samurai> scusate che cose il flood?
<Giane> https://translate.google.com/#en/it/flood
<samurai> rotate mi dice 0
<Giane> e se l'immagine ti viene capovolta secondo te cosa dovrai mettere al posto di 0 nel file di configurazione?
<samurai> 1?
<samurai> ma come l ho metto
<samurai> percher non riesco a copiare tutto il terminale?
<samurai> seleziono tutto incollo
<samurai> ma poi nel paste
<samurai> non ce tutto
<samurai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803039/
<Giane> è sufficiente quello che hai copiato.
<samurai> grazie
<samurai> giane
<Giane> ora traduci quello che c'è scritto e vedrai che tutto ti sarà più chiaro
<Giane> per quello che non capisci esiste una cosa chiamata google traduttore
<samurai> lo conosco
<samurai> adesso non so come settare la web cam
<bennynet> ciao, chi mi puo' dare una mano? con ubuntu non riesco ad utilizzare un adattatore wifi usb, marca on networks
<krabador> bennynet, inseriscilo, apri il terminale, manda lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | bennynet
<ubot-it> bennynet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla in questo sito, clicca paste, ed incolla qui il link risultante
<samurai> io rinuncio
<samurai>        Here is an sample config file (the given values are the defaults):
<samurai>        [grab]
<samurai>        device = /dev/video0
<samurai>        driver = libv4l
<samurai>        text = "webcam %Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S"
<samurai>        infofile = filename
<bennynet> provo stasera, adesso non sono al pc con ubuntu
<bennynet> grazie
<Ale___> hi, can somebody help me?
<Ale___> o se italiani in italiano
<b00k3r> Ale___ puoi parlare in italiano, descrivi per bene il tuo problema ed aspetta qualcuno che ti sappia aiutare
<mario__> Ciao
<mario__> mi legegte?
<mario__> leggete?
<Fly80> mario__, sì
<mario__> sareste così gentili da darmi una mano?
<mario__> ubunti si blocca dopo pochi minuti dall'avvio che puo essere?
<mario__> ok non c'è nessuno saluti e tutti e scusate il disturbo
<b00k3r> lol
<b00k3r> mario__ dove si blocca?
<mario__> dopo pochi minuti dall'avvio
<mario__> senza aprire nulla
<b00k3r> mario__ più chiaro così non si capisce
<mario__> solo gli aggiornamenti
<b00k3r> riesci a fare il login?
<mario__> si
<mario__> faccio il login
<mario__> e dopo duo e tre minuti
<mario__> si impalla completamente
<mario__> non vanno ne il mouse
<mario__> ne la tastiera
<mario__> devo spegnere
<b00k3r> mario__ hai installato ppa?
<mario__> non so cosa sia
<mario__> ho installato solo ubunti
<mario__> che ho preso dal vostro sito
<b00k3r> mario__ prova a premere ctrl+f1
<mario__> fatto
<mario__> non succede nulla
<b00k3r> mario__ che hardware hai?
<mario__> aspetta un attimino
<mario__> ok cosa vuoi sapere?
<b00k3r> cpu scheda video ram
<b00k3r> ma hai provato ad usarla in live?
<mario__> Geo Force Gt 320
<mario__> Itel Core i3-530
<b00k3r> mario__ in live funziona?
<mario__> non ho provato
<b00k3r> mario__ prova
<mario__> ora provo ed entro da l' se riesco
<mario__> cmq il mio pc è packard bell s3800
<mario__> ci vediamo dalla versione live se riesco
<mario___> rieccomi
<b00k3r> mario___ funziona?
<mario___> la live pare andare
<mario___> almeno fin ora
<b00k3r> hai installato qualcosa di recente?
<mario___> nulla
<mario___> ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta
<mario___> stamattina
<mario___> ma usato prima
<b00k3r> non ha mai funzionato?
<mario___> su questo pc
<mario___> mai installato su questo pc
<mario___> no mai funzionato
<b00k3r> prova a vedere se con dmesg | less trovi qualche errore
<b00k3r> se riesci copialo su http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<b00k3r> e linkalo
<mario___> sono neofita mi devi spiegare meglio
<mario___> scrivo quello nel terminale
<b00k3r> si
<b00k3r> non dalla live però
<mario___> il rpblema e che se entro non dalla live si impalla subito
<mario___> non mi da il tempo di fare tutto
<b00k3r> mario___ prima del login premi ctrl+f1
<b00k3r> ctrl+alt+f1 scusa
<mario___> e poi
<mario___> ?
<b00k3r> fai il login
<b00k3r> e scrivi quel comando
<mario___> ok vado a provare
<mario___> grazie dell aiuto
<b00k3r> con ctrl+alt+f7 torni alla gui
<mario___> marioandroid sono sempre io
<mario__> rieccomi
<mario__> mi ridate il comand?
<b00k3r> mario__ dmesg | less
<mario__> ok come vi posto tutto?
<b00k3r> mario__ su  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mibofra> b00k3r, ti serve una mano, zampa, piede xD ?
<b00k3r> vai mibofra :D
<mario__> come incollo tutto quello che c'è nel terminale?
<mibofra> b00k3r, riassumimi :P
<b00k3r> mibofra si freeza ubuntu dopo il login
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> (non è un metodo praticato da jester- xD )
<b00k3r> hahah
<b00k3r> mario__ vedi se ci stanno stringhe che contengono la parola error o qualcosa di simile
<mibofra> ma solitamente risolvo cancellando il .Xauthority nella cartella home
<b00k3r> oppure fail
<mibofra> e risolvo
<mibofra> me ne faccio sempre una copia per sicurezza
<mibofra> b00k3r, dovrebbe poter accedere da tty
<b00k3r> mibofra si
<mibofra> se non riesce da li sono cazzi amarissimi
<mibofra> xD
<b00k3r> mibofra se mi ha dato ascolto dovrebbe essere da li ora :D
<mibofra> XD quindi ancora ci deve arrivare xD
<b00k3r> mibofra cmq se vuoi divertirti con il debug.. sei benvenuto :D
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> non vedevo l'ora :P
<mibofra> comunque cancellando quel file, che ricrea al prossimo login grafico non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<mibofra> *previa copia di sicurezza :))
<b00k3r> proviamo
<b00k3r> mario__ ci sei?
<mario__> sono troppe righe
<mario__> non riesco a trovarlo
<mario__> non c'è un modo per copiare rapidamente tutto il terminale
<b00k3r> mario__ lascia perdere
<b00k3r> premi q
<b00k3r> poi cd #
<b00k3r> poi mv .Xauthority Xauthority_back
<mibofra> b00k3r, un mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old dovrebbe andare,
<mibofra> ecco xD
<b00k3r> e poi sudo reboot
<b00k3r> e vedi se si impalla
<mibofra> b00k3r, no non c'è bisogno xD
<b00k3r> ah giusto
<mibofra> bastava sloggarsi e riloggare da grafica xD
<mibofra> al limite un sudo service lightdm restart
<b00k3r> mario__ poi ctr+alt+f7 e fai il login
<mibofra> che riavvia il gestore di accesso
<mario__> pare funzionare adesso
<mario__> forse sono gli aggiornamenti che lo fanno impallare
<mario__> ?
<b00k3r> mario__ non credo
<mario__> provo ad aggiornarlo allora
<b00k3r> mario__ apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mario__> ora funziona mistero
<mibofra> b00k3r, i misteri di xorg xD
<b00k3r> già
<b00k3r> non m'era mai capitato
<mibofra> b00k3r, a me più di una volta xD
<mibofra> per ora sembra stare tranquillo D
<mibofra> *xD
<b00k3r> ricapita dici tu?
<samurai> perhe mi bannate solo perche ho sbagliato a fare copia incolla
<mibofra> b00k3r, potrebbe
<mibofra> ma jester- non ti prende questo metodo xD
<Ale___> Ciao. Ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 appena installato sul mio asus i7 8 gb ram...Il cursore 'lampeggia' e non so come risolvere
<krabador> Ale___, rimane a lampeggiare bloccato in avvio?
<krabador> Ale___, come hai installato?
<Ale___> Non lampeggia sempre... lo fa un pò in base a come gli pare
<Ale___> installato da usb
<Ale___> ora lo sto reinstallando, sono nella 'prova' mentre installa ma da lo stesso identico problema di prima
<Sakshin_> Salve, qualcuno sa darmi qualche indcazione per capire il motivo per cui  i giochi in flash sono molto lenti e scattosi?????
<krabador> !chat | Sakshin_ k
<ubot-it> Sakshin_ k: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> sei scappato prima di vedere la domanda
<Sakshin_> :) sorry
<Alessandro_> Ciao Ragazzi. Voi sapete perchè il puntatore del mio mouse lampeggia in maniera casuale su ubuntu 14.04 appena installato?
<drumman1969> buona sera....sono un novellino di ubuntu e vorrei cercare di capirci qualcosa...qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Alessandro_> Ciao Ragazzi. Voi sapete perchè il puntatore del mio mouse lampeggia in maniera casuale su ubuntu 14.04 appena installato?
<Mattia> Ciao!
<Mattia> C'è nessunoo?
<utopia> Ciao
<krabador> the man from utopia
<spartacus_72> sera
<ilovelinux> Ciaooo
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-17
<akis24> giorno
<Eagle2> Ho copiato in root la cartella mozilla da una partizione precedente a questa, non ho i privileggi dei permessi totali, con questo cmd non riesco a darglieli:  sudo chmod -R 777 mozilla
<nicola> buongiorno
<nicola> c'è qualcuno che saprebbe darmi una mano? :D
<akis24> Eagle2: è perche' lo hai fatto non potevi installarlo e basta ?
<akis24> !aiuto | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Eagle2> no, perchè l'altra era gia configurata, altrimenti devi reinstallare tutto
<Eagle2> firefox è nudo all'inizio, poi inizi ad installare plugin script e via dicendo
<nicola> Allora...io ho un pc con AMD a10-7850k r7 graphics 3.7 ghz (non so se possa interessare ma forse da qui nasce il problema)... premetto che ho sempre usato versioni linux senza problemi...ma su questo pc da quando l'ho preso non riesco ad installare nessuna versione di ubuntu o altro... con i cd di ubuntu arrivo a caricare solo la prima schermata dove possiamo premere un tasto per far comparire il menu...da li schermata nera
<Eagle2> se fosse stato solo x i segna libri era più semplice la cosa da fare
<akis24> Eagle2: se dovevi trasferire impostazioni ecc bastava copiare il contenuto della cartella .mozilla sulla home  ossia dentro .mozilla apri la cartella  sticazz.default e copi il contenuto sulla nuova  ma in /home
<akis24> nicola: non si avvia la live ?
<nicola> akis24 con la live si può dire che mi si ferifica un kernel panic
<Eagle2> akis24, ho fatto così
<akis24> nicola: prova ad avviare usando l'opzione nomodeset e vedi se parte
<nicola> akis se non erro già provato...ma ritentero grazie comunque...eventualmente quale altro potrebbe essere il problema?
<akis24> nicola: hai installato window 8 sul pc ?
<Eagle2> akis24, la vecchia partizione era la sda8 (os ancora esistente, ma non funzionante), ora sono con la sda5, l'ho presa dall' 8 è messa nella 5
<nicola> akis24 si ma il fast boot e tutte quelle altre cose riguardanti windows dal boot sono disattivate
<Eagle2> riprovo!
<akis24> nicola: prova in quel modo e poi si vede
<nicola> ok ora provo grazie e buon proseguimento....ci si sente nel pomeriggio al massimo per ulteriori aggiornamenti ;)
<Eagle2> akis24, ora funziona, mancavano circa 32 file, tasto xd>proprietà ho visto il numero di file delle due cartelle
<Eagle2> 623 file originali,  590 quella copiata male
<tux_> salve
<tux_> ho visto che è stata rilasciata la LTS ma il dvd è comprensivo di installazione alternate (pseudografica da shell)? altrimenti è disponibile da qualche parte un'immagine alternate? mi interessa Kubunu
<jester-> tux_: lubuntu passa ancora alternate
<tux_> non ho capito
<tux_> ah ok e invece kubuntu?
<tux_> non intendono farla la alternate? mi pare strano... non è che bisogna aspettare un pò?
<jester-> tux_: come si capisce a 14.04 il rilascio è  di aprile
<jester-> cosa altro vorresti aspettare
<cristian_c> tux_, l'hanno eliminata da alcuni rilasci
<cristian_c> l'alternate  non serve per unity & co
<tux_> speranza.. :-D
<cristian_c> si suppone che debba girare su macchine decenti
<tux_> unity fa schifo
<tux_> e infatti kubuntu non la ha
<tux_> quindi ci stava l'alternate...
<cristian_c> lol
<tux_> che palle.. lubuntu che ha di speciale in cosa si differenzia
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> tux_, che macchina hai?
<jester-> tux_: se serve alternate significa che il pc non abbastanza decente
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> su pc non decenti ci va lubuntu
<tux_> ma kubuntu ci gira bene...
<jester-> tux_: pc non decente = gli altri de/wm non ci girano
<cristian_c> tux_, non ci hai ancora detto che pc hai
<jester-> se ci gira bene si installa senza alternate
<tux_> ho un pc 2.1 ghz di 5 anni fa
<tux_> 4 gb ram
<tux_> io preferivo fare tutto da shell.. partizionamento e cose varie... mi trovavo meglio... comunque può andare comunque....
<cristian_c> tux_, procio e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> tux_, scaricati la minimale
<cristian_c> !minimale | tux_
<ubot-it> tux_: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<tux_> 256 geforce 9500
<cristian_c> tux_, è vecia
<cristian_c> processore?
<tux_> 2.1 intel
<jester-> tux_:  F6 inserire nomodeset
<jester-> no serve alternate
<cristian_c> tux_, 2.1 intel?
<tux_> nomodeset che fa
<tux_> yes
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | tux_
<ubot-it> tux_: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> tux_, non mi sembra un nome di processore
<tux_> f6 per editare la riga di boot da grub?
<tux_> core 2 duo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tux_, hai procio e vga vecchia
<cristian_c> altro che kubuntu
<cristian_c> *i
<tux_> lo sto usando e va bene
<cristian_c> su to pc?
<cristian_c> *questo
<tux_> si... se passassi a lubuntu che vantaggi avrei
<tux_> si questo
<cristian_c> tux_, ma se va bene, perchè non lo reinstalli?
<tux_> credo che kubuntu sia più seguita e aggiornata
<jester-> tux_: ma se è installato a che tri serve alternate?
<cristian_c> perché devi installare nuovamente?
<tux_> devo passare a 14 ho 12
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<tux_> kde intendevo... i de penso sia più curato
<tux_> *il de
<cristian_c> tux_, si vede che non ce la fa con l'installer grafico
<jester-> tux_: 12 quale
<cristian_c> tux_, a questo punto, installa da minimale
<tux_> no aspè... ce la faccio ma nell'alternate mi sembrava ci fossero più opzioni di installazione tipo gestione lvm
<cristian_c> tux_, ma hai provato con la .iso desktop , almeno?
<jester-> tux_: LOL
<cristian_c> tux_, ma lvm non è la cifratura partizione?
<jester-> opzioni de che
<tux_> se hanno aggiornato l'installer è un altro paio di maniche
<tux_> logical volume manager
<tux_> *management
<cristian_c> tux_, eh, ma tu avevi usato la alternate sulla 12.x
<tux_> si
<tux_> spe spe però mi sa che hanno implementato della roba nell'installer
<jester-> mah
<tux_> mah che
<tux_> ora c'è la gestione lvm
<tux_> sto vedendo
<tux_> ;)
<jester-> rimah
<tux_> ri che?
<tux_> comunque vi ringrazio.. siete i migliori, sempre presenti e pronti a dare una mano a gratis ;-)
<tux_> vi auguro una buona giornata ;-)))
<jester-> bye bye
<tux_> bye
<EnzoD> Ciao,ce qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | EnzoD
<ubot-it> EnzoD: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicola> rieccomi...provato l'installazione akis ma ancora nulla...schermata nera e non mi carica piu il programma di installazione :(
<Guest20108> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con il mio ubuntu. Fino a un po di giorni fa è stato velocissimo e perfettamente performante. Ma ieri mi si è bloccato e non si è più riavvito: la lucetta del pc si accende ma sullo schermo non succede nulla. Come devo fare? Aiutatemi!! Grazie in anticipo
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest20108
<ubot-it> Guest20108: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> nicola, qual è il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<nicola> cristian_c che non riesco ad installare il sistema... avvio e mi si blocca con una schermata nera, installo in windows ed è ok...ma quando lancio ubuntu kernel panic....il bios è apposto (resettato e funzioni windows 8 disabilitate)...ho provato anche con le varie impostazioni di F6 prima dell'installazione
<cristian_c> nicola, ma hai disattivato l'ibernazione su win8?
<cristian_c> nicola, e poi, non serve disattivare secure boot se hai ubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> lo supporta benissimo
<nicola> cristian_c io uso win 7 l'otto mi fa cagare più degli altri...
<Guest20108> Grazie adesso proverò | jester- <@ubot-it
<cristian_c> nicola, allora devi seguire la guida per bios legacy
<cristian_c> nicola, ma controlla che l'ibernazione sia disattivata anche su winz 7
<nicola> bios legacy? non mi sembra nuovo ma non ricordo cosa sia.... per l'ibernazione ora controllo
<cristian_c> nicola, quando installi senza secure boot, come con i vecchio bios
<cristian_c> -o
<EnzoD> problema instalzione lubuntu
<cristian_c> EnzoD, spiegati
<nicola> ma la trovo nel bios sta funzione? perchè li non la trovai
<cristian_c> nicola, quale funzione?
<nicola> bios legacy
<cristian_c> nicola, lol
<cristian_c> nicola, non è una funzione, è la modalità del bios
<nicola> tu ridi io ci sto a piglia n'esaurimento nervoso :(
<cristian_c> o quella nuova uefi (di default), o il vecchio bios
<cristian_c> !uefi | nicola
<ubot-it> nicola: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<EnzoD> O scaricato lubuntu,masterizzato in cd iso,dopo l'istallazone ivece di aprirsi dopo che mi a detto togli cd e press enter,mi esce questa scritta: Broadcom undi pxe-2.1 v.15.0.11 copyright..bla bla bla,...PXE -E61: media test failure,check cable.PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key.....Cosa devo fare? rispondetemi che o il pc cosi,e vorrei adesso metterlo a posto,grazie.
<cristian_c> EnzoD, ma hai già riavviato?
<cristian_c> al riavvio?
<EnzoD> si al riavvio..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> EnzoD, sei collegato via ethernet?
<EnzoD> no wifi..
<cristian_c> ExPBoy-ferie, collegati via ethernet
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> EnzoD, collegati via ethernet
<EnzoD> ok..poi?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, poi riavvia
<EnzoD> ok..
<EnzoD> chiudo e riaccento no?
<cristian_c> ok
<EnzoD> ma preche senza cvao eth..in wifi non va?
<ayayao> salve, avrei una domanda ma non so se è il canale giusto
<ayayao> vorrei creare una iso installabile di ubuntu a partire dalla versione che ho installata ora sul mio hard disk
<ayayao> è possibile? o devo seguire il tutorial di ubuntu e scaricare una ISO nuova e customizzarla? preferirei usare quella che ho ora installata perchè è già finita
<cristian_c> EnzoD, hai provato, intanto?
<cristian_c> !backup | ayayao
<ubot-it> ayayao: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<ayayao> cristian non è un backup
<ayayao> è una versione che deve essere installata su altre macchine
<cristian_c> ayayao, ma appunto, rimasterizzi
<cristian_c> ayayao, hai aperto almeno la pagina wiki?
<ayayao> si
<ayayao> ma usando dd file di configurazione come fstab non diventeranno incompatibili?
<cristian_c> ayayao, mica per forza dd devi usare
<cristian_c> ayayao, c'è tutta una lista da cui poter scegliere
<pantera2000> ayayao: ma tu vuoi creare una iso per poi poterla installare?
<ayayao> si
<EnzoD> o fatto come ai detto ma niente sempre quella scritta..
<ayayao> sto creando una applicazione che viene ventuna su macchine fatte da noi in kiosk mode
<ayayao> venduta*
<pantera2000> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3907126
<EnzoD> devo reinstallare lubuntu con cavo eth..senza il wifi?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, quindi hai collegato ethernet, poi hai acceso il pc e non ha caricato ubuntu?
<EnzoD> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> asp
<EnzoD> rinstallo con il cavo eth??
<cristian_c> EnzoD, forse ho trovato quALCOSA
<EnzoD> dimmi..
<EnzoD> :)
<EnzoD> io o un acer travel mat...
<cristian_c> EnzoD, 1) è un laptop?
<EnzoD> notebook
<EnzoD> si
<EnzoD> :)
<EnzoD> intel inside pentium..
<cristian_c> comunque, sembra sia una cosa non dipendente dal sistema
<cristian_c> ma un problema a livello hardware
<cristian_c> EnzoD, fai una prova: rimuovi batteria e alimentazione
<EnzoD> asp..
<cristian_c> poi rimuovi l'hard disk e reinseriscilo in modo corretto
<cristian_c> perché sembra che non venga rilevato l'hard disk dal bios
<cristian_c> EnzoD, poi, fatto ciò, entra nel bios e controlla le opzioni. guarda se il disco viene rilevato
<cristian_c> *G
<bracciodiferro> ciao
<EnzoD> come si rimuove hard disk?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, da un laptop
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dall'apposito sportellino
<cristian_c> ma se non l'hai mai toccato , mi sembra strano non lo riconosca
<EnzoD> mai toccato..
<cristian_c> EnzoD, e winz parte attualmente?
<EnzoD> cose winz?
<jester-> è cugino ti telecazz
<jester-> mentre winzoz lo è si di telecozza
<EnzoD> mi dite come fare per il mio problema??
<jester-> EnzoD che problema, uorra uorra entrai
<cristian_c> EnzoD, sta per windows
<EnzoD> cioe?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, windows parte attualmente?
<EnzoD> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> EnzoD, la live di lubuntu parte?
<EnzoD> cose la live?scusa ma sono nuovo nel mondo linux..
<cristian_c> EnzoD, il disco con cui hai installato, non ce l'hai?
<EnzoD> lubuntu lo messo in dvd per installarlo..
<EnzoD> si lo scaricato e in dvd..perche?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, volevo sapere se parte
<cristian_c> e magari si prova a capirci qualcosa
<EnzoD> per rinstallarlo dinuovo?
<mario_> Ciao
<mario_> ci siete
<mario_> ?
<cristian_c> !chi | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> EnzoD, no
<cristian_c> EnzoD, provarlo in modalità live
<mario_> mi date una mano?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mario_> sono un neofita totale
<mario_> mi da una serie di errori all avvio
<EnzoD> come devo fare?
<mario_> vorrei postarvi i dettagli ma non so come fare
<EnzoD> per live?
<akis24> !paste | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario_> si ma come incollo il testo?
<jester-> mario_: all'avvio di cosa
<mario_> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> EnzoD, basta che al menù iniziale, scegli di provarlo, invece che installarllo
<cristian_c> -l
<cristian_c> mario_, posta foto
<mario_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario_> premendo stamp
<akis24> mario_:  copia e incolla  col mouse ..  oppure uno screen
<EnzoD> try lubuntu?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, esatto
<EnzoD> provo..asp.
<mario_> non ci entra tutta la schermata nello schermo
<cristian_c> EnzoD, ma pare ti faccia pure scegliere la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> anzi, è così
<mario_> nella scheramata ubuntu 14 quale riga vi interessa
<akis24> mario_:  tutto ci interessa leggere o vedere
<mario_> posso mettere aulche comando nel terminale per postarvi questi errori
<mario_> ?
<akis24> mario_:  e puoi si ovvio
<mario_> me lo dovete dire voi il comando :)
<aLexX_> Salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno esperto, o quanto meno che conosce packetfance sulla distribuzione Ubuntu?
<akis24> [12:21:47] <mario_> vorrei postarvi i dettagli ma non so come fare ..  e quali erano ??
<mario_> era usciti nella schermata di segnalazione errori di ubuntu
<akis24> mario_: relativi a cosa hai aggiornato o cosa  ?
<akis24> !dettagli | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> aLexX_, è software dei repo di ubuntu?
<aLexX_> Si
<aLexX_> cristian_c, si (:
<cristian_c> !info pocketfance
<ubot-it> Package pocketfance does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info packetfance
<ubot-it> Package packetfance does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> aLexX_, come si chiama il pacchetto?
<aLexX_> http://www.packetfence.org/
<cristian_c> aLexX_, io non lo vedo nei repo
<EnzoD> tutto ok mi piace...funziona a provarlo..ma ora come metterlo nl mio pc???
<aLexX_> cristian_c, Uhm.... Allora bhu... Vabbè... Volevo chiedere a chi lo conoscesse, se girasse bene o se sia meglio installarlo su distribuzione Debian
<cristian_c> EnzoD, non l'avevi già installato?
<cristian_c> !chat | aLexX_
<ubot-it> aLexX_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> questo è il canale irc di supporto a ufficiale a ubuntu
<EnzoD> si ma losai non va sno ancora con pagina nera e: Broadcom undi pxe-2.1 v.15.0.11 copyright..bla bla bla,...PXE -E61: media test failure,check cable.PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key.....Cosa devo fare???
<cristian_c> EnzoD, posta pure foto
<aLexX_> cristian_c, Ah ok, scusami (: Buona giornata e grazie!
<cristian_c> EnzoD, quindi hai provato ora sia winz che lubuntu in live e vengono caricati?
<EnzoD> cose winz?
<cristian_c> EnzoD, windows
<EnzoD> si ..windws va ..e a provare il try lubu..anche..
<EnzoD> quando lo installo io cancello il disco e non lo associo a windows...giusto o no cosi?
<akis24> !installazione | EnzoD
<ubot-it> EnzoD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> EnzoD, allora posta schermata di gparted dalla live
<cristian_c> EnzoD, ma  quindi hai tenuto winz quando hai installato sul disco?
<EnzoD> no..o tenuto solo lubu..
<cristian_c> EnzoD, e come fai a dire che ora parte winz?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EnzoD, quindi hai provato ora sia winz che lubuntu in live e vengono caricati?
<cristian_c> <EnzoD> si ..windws va ..e a provare il try lubu..anche..
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EnzoD, e winz parte attualmente?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EnzoD, windows parte attualmente?
<cristian_c> <EnzoD> si
<EnzoD> non hai capito...rip.
<EnzoD> quando o istallato lubu..o eseguido l'opzione nel istall... di tenere solo lubu..e cancellare qualsiasi file nel pc..capito?
<EnzoD> solo lubu senza il winz ...che precedentemente avevo prima di istallare lubu..
<EnzoD> sono sempre con la stessa pagina..Broadcom undi pxe-2.1 v.15.0.11 copyright..bla bla bla,...PXE -E61: media test failure,check cable.PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key...
<EnzoD> cristian_c come devo fare?
<EnzoD> cristian_c ci 6 ancora?
<EnzoD> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??
<EnzoD> Broadcom undi pxe-2.1 v.15.0.11 copyright..bla bla bla,...PXE -E61: media test failure,check cable.PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key.....Cosa devo fare???
<jester-> EnzoD:  No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key   TRADOTTO COSA DICE?
<EnzoD> dopo che o installato lubuntu mi esce questo e non si avvia lubu..come devo fare?
<emanuele_> salve a tutti
<jester-> EnzoD: non c'è sistema da avviare, cosi dice il messaggio
<cybernova> emanuele_, qual'è il problema?
<EnzoD> quindi? come devo fare..
<EnzoD> ciao cyber..
<EnzoD> Broadcom undi pxe-2.1 v.15.0.11 copyright..bla bla bla,...PXE -E61: media test failure,check cable.PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key.....Cosa devo fare???
<jester-> EnzoD: dagli in pasto il cd di installazione dopo a aver settato boot da cd
<jester-> EnzoD: cd con sopra la iso scrita, non copiata
<jester-> !iso | EnzoD
<ubot-it> EnzoD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<EnzoD> adesso sto installando dinuovo window 8.1...sara 6 giorni che provo..ma sempre uguale...provo ancora?
<EnzoD> ora ci riprovo...mi segui passo passo nell istall di lubu??
<EnzoD> jester ci 6?
<EnzoD> chi e disponibile a seguirmi passo passo nell istall. di lubu? avrei un problema che non riesco a istallarlo..
<jester-> EnzoD: un pc con winz8 ci metti lubuntu?
<EnzoD> perche?
<jester-> se supporta winz8 non dovrebbe essere un pc cosi scarso da non supportare el normali ubuntu
<nicola> sempre io sono....io ho visto anche la guida di installazione uefi etc...ma la mia periferica di installazione in uefi non me la fa avviare...
<jester-> nicola: spiega ma la mia periferica di installazione in uefi
<nicola> IMPORTANTE: Avviare il boot dalla periferica scelta per l'installazione selezionando la riga contenente la scritta UEFI e la periferica di boot. (preso dal link dove viene spiegata l'installazione in uefi)
<jester-> nicola: segui il paragrafo recupero del bootloader
<EnzoD> o comprato da poco un pc acer travel mate..e aveva dentro Linpus™ Linux®..ma non funzionava..allora vorrei installare lubu..chi mi aiuta passo passo?
<nicola> jester- io non ho ancora installato ubuntu
<jester-> nicola: lol
<jester-> nicola: vai nel bios e disattiva secure boot se c'è
<nicola> altrimenti non ero qui a discutere da stamattina...sto pc unico sistema che riconosce è slackware.... gia disattivato anche quello
<jester-> poi fai normale installazione con ubuntu 64 bit
<nicola> jester- normale installazione non me la fa fare mi si blocca alla schermata nera
<jester-> nicola: boot da cd o usb
<nicola> da cd
<jester-> nicola: come vedi l'omino in basso pigi veloce enter
<jester-> scegli la lingua
<nicola> anche in quel modo mi si blocca all'avvio della live
<jester-> poi tasto F6 e setti nomodeset
<nicola> provato anche questo
<jester-> nicola: se si blocca comunque c'è da pensare che la iso mastgerizzata abbia errori, controllato mdsum?
<nicola> e anche su un hd nuovo ho lo stesso problema quindi non dipende dal windows....la iso l'ho provata sull'altro pc e gira bene
<jester-> nicola: riscarica la iso, controlla il sum e scrivile su cd
<nicola> lo avro fatto già 5 o 6 volte... manco i negozi di informatica in zona ci so riusciti :'(
<jester-> nicola: se dici che il cd funza, aggiunto nomodeset e non va la conclusione è che hai un pc ubuntu non digeribile
<nicola> e scusa quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<jester-> nicola: che l'hardware del pc non è supportato dal kenrel
<jester-> mi pare strano ma è l'unica spiegazione
<nicola> non c'è un modo per risolvere eventualmente questo problema?
<jester-> se hw non supportato non c'è nulla che possa essere risolto
<nicola> jester- io anche credo sia quello nemmeno su hd vuoto riesco a scrivere ubuntu
<jester-> nicola: prova a scariccare lubuntu altgernate cd
<nicola> quindi dovrò aspettare una nuova versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> che usa insller grafica minimale
<EnzoD> jester mi aiuti?
<jester-> EnzoD: ma non stavi mica instgallando winz
<nicola> jester- il pc è recente non è d'epoca però
<EnzoD> voglio riprovare...mi aiuti pass passo..?
<jester-> nicola: che scheda grafica monta
<jester-> EnzoD: stai facendo confusione da ore
<nicola> nvidia geforce 750
<jester-> nicola: con nomodeset dovrebbe risolvere
<EnzoD> io no voi si..
<nicola> riprovo subito
<EnzoD> Io vorrei semplicemente istallare lubu..ma non va..e nessuno capisce il perche..
<EnzoD> ora o istallato winz..8.1..ma volio lubu..
<jester-> EnzoD: ok visto che non siamo all'altezza potresti rivolgerti al canale madre #ubuntu
<EnzoD> quindi ora o masterizz...lubu..su dvd...
<jester-> EnzoD: giusto per precisare questo canale è pubblicamente loggato, rileggiti  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EnzoD> ora se mi segui metto il dvd e e se mi seguui passo passo magari ce la faccio..che dici??
<nicola> jester- come non detto con nomodeset mi avvia il caricamento della live ma poi quando dovrebbe comparire tutta la sessione desktop rimango in schermata nera a vita
<jester-> per lubntu basta un dvd e basta seguire la guida che hai pure le immagini
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> nicola: e andando subito in installa ubuntu?
<jester-> nicola: giusto per eclusione passopasso; contralla il sum della iso, riscrivila su dvd non riscrivibile e riprova con nomodest e pure con noapic
<jester-> li puoi settare entrambi
<emanuele_> ciao
<nicola> impostato sempre nomodeset, mi avvia anche qui il caricamento e schermata nera lo stesso...provo a scaricare di nuovo e fare tutto da capo dai...grazie mille
<nicola> speriamo di farcela prima o poi
<emanuele_> ho un problema con la versione server, quando finisce l'installazione mi rimane con il cursore che lampeggia
<emanuele_> mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> emanuele_: riavvia er pc
<emanuele_> NON PARTE
<emanuele_> finita l'installazione si è riavviato e mi ha dato questo problema
<jester-> emanuele_: reinstalla ma anche tu controlla che la iso usata non abbia errori
<jester-> emanuele_: spe
<jester-> emanuele_: solo cursore o c'è anche login
<emanuele_> la sto installando tramite chiavetta
<jester-> emanuele_: server non ha grafica
<nicola> jester- sto provando con la 11.4 e l'installazione mi parte... ma sono sicuro che avro problemi dopo con l'avvio di ubuntu :D
<jester-> quindi c'è autenticazione  da bash
<jester-> nicola: vai avanti a abbi fede, settato nomodeset?
<emanuele_> ?
<emanuele_> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> emanuele_: solo trattino o anche parola login
<jester-> emanuele_: server non ha grafica
<EnzoD> nell'istazzione di lubuntu..arrivato nella sezione di inserire la localita'..mi esce questa scritta: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures,indicating that it has a GPTtable.However ,it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table,as it should.Perhaps it was corrupted - possibly by a program that doesn 't understand GPT partition tables.Or perhaps you deleted the GPTtable,and are now using an msdos partition table. Is this a GPT parti
<EnzoD> ce qualcuno??
<mariolino> Buonasera
<mariolino> ho appena installato ubuntu 14
<mariolino> ma il pc è molto rumoroso
<mariolino> cose che non faceva con windows
<mariolino> cosa posso fare
<mariolino> se ho capito bene e la scheda video il problema
<mariolino> ma ho lo stesso problema con tutti i diriver
<jester-> mariolino: nel senso che la ventola va a palla?
<EnzoD> jester risp alla mia domanda?
<mariolino>  si esatto
<jester-> mariolino: acpi del pc non del tutto linux digeribile
<mariolino> spiegami meglio
<mariolino> non sono molto esperto
<EnzoD_> nell'istazzione di lubuntu..arrivato nella sezione di inserire la localita'..mi esce questa scritta: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures,indicating that it has a GPTtable.However ,it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table,as it should.Perhaps it was corrupted - possibly by a program that doesn 't understand GPT partition tables.Or perhaps you deleted the GPTtable,and are now using an msdos partition table. Is this a GPT part
<jester-> mariolino: prova al boot a pigare il tato e, e aggiungi dopo splash lasciando uno spacio apcpi=force   poi F10 per partire
<jester-> EnzoD_: vede uefi
<jester-> vai avanti
<mariolino> jester scusami ma non ho capito nulla
<jester-> mariolino: al boot hai un menu o no
<mariolino> si
<jester-> mariolino: al menu digiti e
<jester-> e fai come ti ho descritto sopra
<EnzoD_> cose vedi uefi?cosa devo fare?in questo messaggio mi dice alla fine yes or no? che faccio?
<jester-> yes
<mariolino> jester vado a provare
<EnzoD_> jester risp..
<jester-> <EnzoD_> cose vedi uefi?cosa devo fare?in questo messaggio mi dice alla fine yes or no? che faccio?
<jester-> <jester-> yes
<EnzoD_> ok asp..provo..
<EnzoD_> no va e bloccato..
<EnzoD_> si e bloccato..non si toglie anche la schermata..
<jester-> EnzoD_: devi seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> sempre che hai uefi
<EnzoD_> ok provo..
<EnzoD_> grazie..e scusa per prima ma sto sclerando...grrr
<mariolino> ho fatto come hai detto ma il problema rimane
<mariolino> jester
<mariolino> ?
<EnzoD_> nel boot o cambiato legacy co uefi ma non mi fa disabilitare il secure boot ..come fare?
<jester-> EnzoD_: come non lo fa disabilitare il secure boot
<jester-> sei nel bios?
<EnzoD_> si..
<EnzoD_> da legacy lo messo in uefi..
<jester-> da li è disabilitabile
<jester-> e lascia legacy
<jester-> segui la guida
<EnzoD_> ma se lascio legacy devo sempre installare in uefi o legacy?
<jester-> logico in legacy
<EnzoD_> ok..provo..
<epizefiri> ave
<EnzoD_> jester..niente da fare quando arrivo nella schermata l'ocalita'..esce sempre..nell'istazzione di lubuntu..arrivato nella sezione di inserire la localita'..mi esce questa scritta: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures,indicating that it has a GPTtable.However ,it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table,as it should.Perhaps it was corrupted - possibly by a program that doesn 't understand GPT partition tables.Or perhaps you delet
<EnzoD_> e si blocca..
<samurai> cia a tutti
<samurai> come camdio i dns?
<jester-> samurai: modicia connessione--> dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> samurai: metti 2 dns separati da virgola e spazio
<samurai> jester modicia?
<marcopanda> ciao a tutti,
<marcopanda> avevo solo una domanda
<marcopanda> ho appena comprato un lenovo senza SO, e vorrei installare linux ubuntu, mi basta salvare la .iso su CD e avviare direttamente il CD dal BIOS e installare da lì? (ho già installato in dual boot ma mai con un pc senza SO)
<samurai> jester potresti spiegarmi meglio
<jester-> samurai: click si icona rete
<jester-> samurai: modifica connessioni
<jester-> samurai: vai sulla conessone e in modifica
<samurai> marcopanda puoi anche fare una pen drive
<jester-> ipv4
<samurai> jester aspetta
<marcopanda> samurai: sì lo so, ma la procedura da CD è uguale? Per l'installazione dei driver ci pensa il CD in automatico?
<samurai> non ho un icona di rete ho xubuntu
<samurai> marcopanda di quali driver parli?
<jester-> marcopanda: non ci sono driver da installare se hai un normale hw c'è tutto nel kenel
<samurai> certo che è uguale marcopanda ma non sprechi un cd
<jester-> samurai: nella barra in alto non c'è la rete?
<samurai> no
<marcopanda> io ho comprato il pc e insieme mi hanno dato il CD con i drivers per win8, suppongo che si debbano installare anche con ubuntu, no?
<jester-> samurai: dai nel terminale: nm-applet
<samurai> no
<samurai> marcopanda non centrano nulla
<jester-> marcopanda: il criterio è diverso
<marcopanda> capisco, allora vado sicuro, grazie mille
<samurai> scarica la iso e installa
<jester-> marcopanda: se hw è supportato nonserve altro se non supportatolascia perdere
<samurai> jester ma come cambio i dns
<marcopanda> intel i5-4200Q, 8gb di ram, credo sia supportato C:
<samurai> caspita vai alla grande con ubuntu 14.10
<samurai> io ho solo 1 gb di ram ho messo xubuntu
<jester-> marcopanda: roba intel è la piu supportata visto che finanzia lo sviluppo kernel
<marcopanda> 14.10? l'ultima non è 14.04? io ho quella
<samurai> si l ultima insomma
<marcopanda> ahahah ok C:
<jester-> marcopanda: 14.10 = ottobre 2014
<samurai> non la distru la dei scegliere tu
<samurai> jester il comando da terminale è andato a capo
<samurai> e li si e fermato
<marcopanda> ok il cd non funziona, da USB come si fa? basta copia-incollare il .iso?
<samurai> no marcopanda ma cosa dici
<samurai> la iso e un immaggine
<samurai> jester ma mi aiuti con i dns?
<samurai> come al solito qui non ti si kaka nessuno
<marcopanda> io clicko "burn to disc..." dalla .iso, poi faccio avvia, scrive "checking disc..." e poi mi apre il lettore CD, anche se dentro c'era già il DVD-R... sapete come risolvere??
<samurai> Marcopanda devi selizionare il boot da bios
<samurai> ma devi masterizzare la iso
<marcopanda> sto ancora masterizzando la iso
<marcopanda> però come ti ho detto prima non lo fa e mi apre il lettore
<samurai> marcopanda prendi una pendrive
<samurai> scarichi la iso
<samurai> poi cer un programma che ti carica  ubuntu poi scegli pendrive dal boot e installi
<krabador> !iso | marcopanda
<ubot-it> marcopanda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<rmanuote> buonasera
<samurai> ubot-it ero entrato prima io
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samurai> im intelligent si come no
<rmanuote> devo partizionare un hd da 3tb ma mi riconosce solo 2tb come posso fare per partizionare i restanti circa 780 grazie .. posso usare g parted mi e' stato suggerito
<marcopanda> si ragazzi, che guida è, non ho 2 anni, faccio con USB va
<samurai> marrcopanda e fai un usb e poi installi ma che ci vuole
<krabador> rmanuote, com'è connesso l'hd al pc?
<krabador> !usbwin | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !usbwin | marcopanda
<ubot-it> marcopanda: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<rmanuote> sata
<rmanuote> canale 1
<rmanuote> ho solo 2 slot
<krabador> rmanuote, che scheda madre?
<rmanuote> asus m2n 68 -2e
<samurai> mi passano avanti tutti
<rmanuote> la asus dice non puoi riconoscere piu' di 2tb
<krabador> infatti
<rmanuote> mi hanno detto che con g parted da usb potevo formattare 2tb  e in piu' gli altri riamnenti 780
<rmanuote> ho scaricato g parted e trasferito su usb come salvataggio
<krabador> rmanuote, se il bios della macchina non supporta oltre 2 terabyte, non vedrai mai il restante spazio
<rmanuote> capisco
<rmanuote> non e' possibile fare altro
<rmanuote> ?
<krabador> con sistema operativo a 64bit
<rmanuote> intendevo magari vede 2 hard disk uno da 2tb e uno da 780 gb  ... puo' essere ?
<krabador> puoi usare la Tavola di partizione GUID (GPT)
<krabador> rmanuote, no
<rmanuote> a che servono allora hd con tali acpacita' se non vengono ricosciuti ?
<krabador> rmanuote, come ti ho detto
<krabador> puoi usare la Tavola di partizione GUID (GPT)
<jester-> rmanuote: è vergine?
<jester-> l'hd?
<rmanuote> ok e una volta fatto in gpt  posso varli riconoscere come 2dh ? perche' ci ho provato sia in mrb che gpt ma nulla di fatto .. si si ancora raw
<jester-> rmanuote: 2 hd?
<krabador> rmanuote, se non lo imposti in quel modo , non puoi vederlo oltre 2 tera, nei sistemi operativi predisposti
<jester-> rmanuote: ci fai piu partizioni ma un hd rimane
<rmanuote> mi sta been mi basta non aver speso soldi per comprare 3tb al posto di 2tb  non so se mi sono spiegatio
<rmanuote> spiegato
<rmanuote> mi occorre sfruttare tutto lhd .. ma non credevo tutto questo casino
<rmanuote> quindi ricapitolando hd 3tb ancora raw  come procedere .. va bene se uso gparted?
<krabador> rmanuote, che sistema operativo deve usare questo disco?
<rmanuote> architettura 64bit per utilisso video e foto tipo ubuntu studio
<krabador> rmanuote, che sistema operativo deve usare questo disco? nome e cognome
<krabador> rmanuote, ce lo devi installare dentro?
<rmanuote> ubuntu studio ..non e' quello che per elaborare foto e video ?
<jester-> rmanuote: in breve,  se il pc non supporta efi per avere i 3 tera non ci puoi installare un os
<jester-> se vuoi i 3 tera che mbr non prevede lo puoi usare solo per dati in gid
<krabador> rmanuote, si, è la derivata predisposta a lavorare di audio video , ma puoi installare anche ubuntu, ed installare i software che useresti in ubuntustudio
<rmanuote> ok non lo sapevo ora pero' rimane il fatto che posso usaer solo 2tb
<krabador> rmanuote, imposta, in sessione live, di ubuntu 64 bit, con gparted, la tabella GPT, e crea partizione boot, home, e swap
<rmanuote> ok con questa procedura posso partizionare tutti e 3 tb ?
<krabador> rmanuote, fa una cosa, hai il supporto di installazione di ubuntu?
<rmanuote> no lo sta scariacando ancora
<krabador> rmanuote, fa il supporto, o usb, o dvd, puoi caricarlo, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu" e se ti connetti in lan, puoi rientrare qui
<rmanuote> ok a piu' tardi grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<rmanuote> posso poi mandarti una immagine dell'hd ..in questo modo ?
<krabador> si
<rmanuote> perfetto allora procedo
<rmanuote> a piu' tardi
<krabador> è per questo che ti sto indicando tutto cio'
<rmanuote> grazie infinite
<krabador> di niente
<Mauro_> Ciao a tutti ho  LUBUNTU 14.04 e dopo aver installato degli aggiornamenti, Google Earth non funziona più. Ovvero le schermate iniziali lampeggiano, e poi quando smettono si pianta tutto il pc. A cosa può essere dovuto questo problema che prima degli aggiornamenti non c'era? Dovrò disinstallare Google Earth ?﻿
<jester-> Mauro_: come lo ha installato gogolheart che non è nei repo
<Mauro_> Da Google c'è la versione per linux...
<jester-> Mauro_: scarica l'ultimo pacchetto e installalo ma prima togli quello atgtuale
<Mauro_> Ok jester farò come dici poi ti farò sapere grazie per la tempestività :)
<krabador> Mauro_, installa i repo partner
<Mauro_> Sono neofita scusatemi li trovo nel Lubuntu software center?
<krabador> Mauro_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<jester-> krabador: c'è ma lo da non installabile
<Mauro_> Da: Gestore Pacchetti/Versione installata 7.1.2.2014-r0 dimensione 187 MB (Ultima veersione disponibile) posso anche mandarvi lo screenshot ma non so dove qui :(
<Mauro_> Ho Lubuntu 14.04 la Versione google earth installata è : 7.1.2.2041-r0 non 7.1.2.2014-r0 scusate
<krabador> !image | Mauro_
<ubot-it> Mauro_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mauro_> Vediamo se ho capito :) [url=http://postimage.org/][img]http://s25.postimg.org/gcujhh5zj/Google_Earth.png[/img][/url] [url=http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian]hostare immagini[/url]
<krabador> Mauro_, http://s25.postimg.org/gcujhh5zj/Google_Earth.png
<krabador> beh, che fa , non funziona?
<Mauro_> No sfarfalla in avvio e poi va lentissimo infine si blocca :(
<krabador> Mauro_, che scheda video hai?
<krabador> Mauro_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Troubleshooting
<Inkubo> salve
<Inkubo> ho un problema con la scheda sd. non mi funzionava bene e dall'applicazioni DISCHI ho spento la periferica
<Inkubo> come la riattivo ora?
<Inkubo> non mi riconosce piu le schede
<krabador> "dall'applicazioni DISCHI ho spento la periferica" ?
<Inkubo> mmm si :O
<Inkubo> dall'app DISCHI
<Inkubo> volevo rimuovere la scheda sd
<Inkubo> ma ho premuto su spegni
<Inkubo> ed ora non rileva piu schede connesse al pc
<krabador> hai riavviato / spento ?
<Inkubo> no
<Inkubo> devo provare a riavviare? :O
<krabador> Inkubo, spegni
<harlock_> Ciao Ragazzi
<krabador> spegni direttamente
<krabador> Inkubo, non riavviare
<Inkubo> spengo e accendo il pc?
<krabador> si
<Inkubo> ok provo
<Inkubo> faccio sapere
<harlock_> ho una domanda spinosa
<harlock_> magari qualcuno sa la risposta
<krabador> harlock_, preoccupati se riguarda ubuntu
<harlock_> credo di si riguarda linux
<krabador> si, ma se non riguarda ubuntu, sei offtopic
<krabador> fa la tua domanda
<harlock_> ok la faccio lo stesso cosi' magari mi indirizzi dove andarla a porre?
<harlock_> ok
<harlock_> un amico mi chiama un oretta fa e mi dice, adesso che uso linux so e posso fare di tutto
<harlock_> posso scollegare le persone da internet da casa mia
<harlock_> gli ho detto vai disconnettimi per prova
<harlock_> e mi ha disconnesso
<harlock_> come diavolo ha fatto?
<krabador> non riguarda ubuntu
<harlock_> ok :(
<harlock_> scusate allora
<Inkubo> ok grazie mille... è bastato spegnere e accendere
<Inkubo> :)
<krabador> bene
<krabador> !chat | harlock_
<ubot-it> harlock_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<harlock_> grazie ciao
<Conductor> ciao a tutti
<Conductor> io ho un netbook acer aspire one 522
<Conductor> ho un problema con la scheda audio
<Conductor> ho la distro Lubuntu
<Conductor> qualcuno ha un'idea?
<jester-> Conductor: non parla?
<Maxximo88> Ciao a tutti
<Maxximo88> spero ci sia qualcuno online
<jester-> Maxximo88: cu fu
<Maxximo88> :)
<Maxximo88> ho una domanda da 1 billion dollars ragazzi
<Maxximo88> online non trovo risposta
<Maxximo88> [Uefi-Legacy Bios] [MBR-GPT] Ciao ragazzi, ho un ultrabook nato con Win 8 e su cui ho effettuato il downgrade installando Win 7 in dual boot con una distro Linux. Nel downgrade ho disabilitato UEFI ed abilitato quindi Legacy Bios, inoltre ho formattato il disco in MBR per installare Win 7..La domanda è:  - Restando in Legacy Bios, posso formattare tutto e cambiare la tabella partizioni in GPT per poi reinstallare Win + varie di
<jester-> Maxximo88:  puoi fare tutto ma winz 8 si installa anche su mbr
<Maxximo88> sisi questo lo so, infatti al momento monto Win 8.1 + Ubuntu con Legacy Bios..
<jester-> mbr ha dei limiti con le partizioni e non vede dischi superiori a 2 tera
<jester-> Maxximo88: se hai entrambi dove sta il problema
<Maxximo88> Siccome vorrei creare un sistema multiboot (Win+Ubuntu+Deepin+Kubuntu+Fedora) ho bisogno di 5 partizioni primarie, e MBR non le supporterebbe..
<jester-> Maxximo88: mbr supportqa 3 primarie e una estesa dentro la quale ricavi altre partizioni logiche
<Conductor> scusa la curiosita ma perchè cosi tante distro GNU/Linux?
<jester-> Maxximo88:  grub se ne frega di dove sta il sistema e avvia anche da logiche ma va installato su mbr non su partizione
<Maxximo88> sisi l'ho letto questo, sarebbe una "scappatoia" dai limiti del MBR..
<jester-> Maxximo88: è la regole mbr
<jester-> ma non ci sono problemi di sorta
<jester-> che sia primaria o logica non cambia niente
<Maxximo88> se formattassi l'hdd con tabella GPT avrei problema lasciando impostata la Motherboard come Legacy Bios oppure dovrei per forza attivare UEFI?
<jester-> Maxximo88: avresti lo stesso problema
<Maxximo88> eh no non ti seguo, non sono esperto ma ho letto che GPT supporta un numero esponenziale di partizioni primarie..
<jester-> Maxximo88: o rimetti gpt e uefi e avrai tutte primarie senza limiti e poi speri che grub avvii
<Maxximo88> Jester allora non ti seguo..Non ho capito perché Grub dovrebbe aver problemi..
<jester-> Maxximo88: non sempre grub si installa correttamente in efi
<jester-> o hai cura di fare la fat efi piu grande
<jester-> o non ci stanno i vari files
<Maxximo88> ed è li che sorge la mia domanda: è possibile utilizzare un HDD formattato in GPL con Legacy Bios oppure devo per forza abilitare UEFI?
<Maxximo88> (se non sbaglio la EFI può variare da 100 a 250 Mb)
<jester-> Maxximo88: che senso ha mettere in gpt in legacy
<Maxximo88> Per poter installare tutte quelle distro senza problemi Jester..tutto qui..
<Maxximo88> Altrimenti dici che mi conviene creare la partizione estesa contenente varie logiche su cui installare le distro?
<jester-> Maxximo88: di sicuro non ti so dire ma per logica legacy dovrebbe avere lo stesso comportamento di mbr, prova
<jester-> Maxximo88: comunque la prima primaria ci va winz. le atre due potresti farle di 20 25 gb per 2 /
<Maxximo88> Non ho problemi di spazio avendo 500 Gb
<jester-> poi l'estesa rpe lo spazio che rimane e nella estesa le logica quante ne vuoi
<jester-> bè al giorno d'oggi 500 gb  sono pure pochi se paciocchi con vari sistwmi
<jester-> sistemi
<jester-> logico che 20 gb x / presuppone home separate
<Maxximo88> Beh 100 Gb per Win ed il resto lo dividerei equamente..
<jester-> comunque tre primarie e una logica
<jester-> cioè una estesa
<jester-> ipotesi le fai tutte da 100
<Maxximo88> Perché ti spiego Jester, vorrei avere una partizione "Varie" da cui io possa accedere sia da Win che da Linux, e quindi contala come partizione aggiuntiva a quelle dei sistemi operativi
<jester-> ne hai 3 da 100 primarie e una estesa da 200
<jester-> dentro alla estesa ti fai una swap che sarà comune a tutti i linux
<jester-> Maxximo88: da linux accedi a winz in lettura e scrittura
<jester-> da winz accedi solo in lettura installando un driver
<Maxximo88> si esatto, perché da win non potrei accedere alle distro in scrittura..
<Maxximo88> yes
<Maxximo88> Come vedi quel che vorrei fare è mooooolto complicato!
<jester-> Maxximo88: non vedo la compicazione
<jester-> winzs ext4 & co non li scrive
<Maxximo88> con GPT farei tante partizioni primarie quanti OS vorrei + una varie..E la primaria "Varie" dovrebbe esser in NTFS per contenere file di dimensioni superiori ai 4 Gb (you know..)
<jester-> Maxximo88: sai le differenze a te la scelta
<jester-> Maxximo88: se rifai in gpt poi allarga la fat al massimo
<Maxximo88> Farei NTFS sia per Win che per "Varie" a quel punto
<jester-> Maxximo88: dipende dai tuti gusti/esigenze
<Maxximo88> A me basta poter installare win + un po di distro!hehe
<jester-> Maxximo88: efi rende la vita piu facile
<Maxximo88> Dici di formattare, impsotare Uefi (disattivando Secure Boot ovviamente) e poi installare win+partizione varie e poi le varie distro?
<jester-> Maxximo88: dico che si fa con entrambi i metodi
<Maxximo88> forse te sei più smanettone e ci riusciresti tranquillamente anche in MBR!
<Maxximo88> ho trovato qualcosa: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html
<Maxximo88> Jester grazie mille per l'assistenza
<Maxximo88> ora scappo
<Maxximo88> buon Linux!
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-18
<Paradisee> hello o/
<Paradisee> qual'è il pacchetto di wine?
<francesco52> buogiorno a tutti... come suggeritomi..non ricordo da chi?  ho installato sul mio vecchio laptop  "lubuntu 14.4"  ok masterizzato e installato. ma non riesco a configurare il WI-Fi. questo collegamento in Ethernet non sempre è a mia disposizione. come fare per risolvere?  grazie
<francesco52> preciso che il router è vicinissimo quindi il segnale dovrebbe essere fortissimo..ma non viene rilevato dal sistema..cosa che invece avevo risolto con la vecchia versione di "Ubuntu 8.4" che però non mi leggeva, com il player in dotazione, gli mp3 e i video. ripeto con "LUBUNTU 14.4" non viene rilevato il segnale del WI-FI....? come risolvere
<francesco52> non viene rilevato segnale Wi-fi su "Lubuntu 14.4"
<Stefano_> buongiorno , ieri ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio pc fisso in un hard disk secondario che risulta non allocato da windows
<Stefano_> ma , dopo l installazione manuale di ubuntu sull hard disk specifico
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Stefano_> non parte il dual boot all avvio , parte solo windows , ho provato anche a cambiare l ordime di avvio dal bios dei dischi , mettendo quello in cui ho installato ubuntu per primo , ma non parte, rimane solo un trattino bianco e schermo nero
<jester-> Stefano_: 2 hd?
<Stefano_> si in uno ho xp , e l altro che era vuoto volevo metterci ubuntu
<jester-> ce lo hai messo ubuntu o no
<Stefano_> si la procedura ieri é finita , ma non parte all avvio , parte solo windows
<jester-> Stefano_: hai per caso cambiato il punto di installazione del boot loader?
<jester-> installando?
<Stefano_> no , l installazione ha fatto tutto da se , io ho scelto solo manualmrnte l hard disk su cui installarlo
<jester-> Stefano_: di default il boot loader viene installato sul primo disco sda e quello deve partire la boot
<jester-> hai provato a cambiare l'ordine di boot dei dischi?
<Stefano_> si , ho messo quello dove ho installato ubuntu ed schermo nero , solo un trattino che lampeggia rimane
<jester-> Stefano_: rimetti quello dove c'è xp e fai il recupero del boot loader
<jester-> Stefano_: segui passo passo escluso per /boot separato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Stefano_: nel tuo caso il disco è sda
<stefano__> come devo fare ?
<jester-> <jester-> Stefano_: rimetti quello dove c'è xp e fai il recupero del boot loader
<jester->  <jester-> Stefano_: segui passo passo escluso per /boot separato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester->  <jester-> Stefano_: nel tuo caso il disco è sda
<stefano__> ma windows parte , come mai lui si ed ubuntu no ?
<stefano__> comunque io ho un pentium d 3.40 ghz . 4gb di ram ed una nvidia fx 5500
<jester-> stefano__: parte diretto xp o hai un menu
<jester-> pc reperto
<stefano__> parte diretto , nessun menu
<jester-> allora fai il riprostino
<jester-> ripristino*
<stefano__> eh .. , pensi che non lo sopporta ?
<jester-> stefano__: fai una cosa  installa grub su sdb e poi fai partire la boot il secondo disco dove c'è ubuntu
<jester-> stefano__: pc vecchio c'è il caso ce il boot non legga fino ai 512 mb del disco
<jester-> sul secondo non c'è nulla da avviare quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<jester-> stefano__: da live apri il wiki e fai copia incolla dei comandi usando sdb
<stefano__> ok, ,  ti ringrazio , molto gentile .
<stefano__> io mi chiamo stefan lupo su facebook , se ho bisogno posso contattarti ?
<jester-> stefano__: vieni in canale con la live che è meglio
<effe> salve c'è qualcuno che puoi aiutarmi?
<Guest58492> ho appena messo sul pc ubuntu trusty 14.04
<Guest58492> la sospensione non funziona
<Guest58492> e dopo aver digitato il login
<Guest58492> si blocca tutto
<Guest58492> e l'unica cosa da fare è chiudere il pc forzatamente
<aiuto> ragazzi
<aiuto> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<aiuto> ho installato ubuntu 14.02
<aiuto> e non mi funziona il mouse del portatile
<aiuto> mu funziona solo il pad per muovere ed il tasto destro
<Bibiro> Salve
<Bibiro> ho un problema piuttosto grave con GRUB
<Bibiro> in pratica ad ogni avvio a freddo del PC GRUB freeza e non vuole avviarsi, se lo riavvio grub funziona
<Bibiro> cosa può essere?
<enzotib> Bibiro, ma appare il menu?
<Bibiro> sì appare
<Bibiro> ma il countdown per avviarsi da solo scompare
<Bibiro> e qualunque cosa premo sulla tastiera come risultato mi da solo il led del bloc num che lampeggia
<enzotib> quindi la tastiera non va
<Bibiro> dici che è la tastiera?
<Bibiro> domani provo attaccandone un'altra
<Bibiro> comunque perché grub poi toglie il countdown?
<Bibiro> poi lo fa solo a "freddo", boh che stranezze il mio pc di merda
<oblo> ma hai solo ubuntu?
<Bibiro> ubuntu e windows
<oblo> e con win nessun problema
<Bibiro> in che senso?
<oblo> se accendi il pc "a freddo" con win non hai dei blocchi?
<Bibiro> non posso vederlo perché appunto GRUB mi freeza
<Bibiro> e non posso nè avviare ubuntu
<Bibiro> nè avviare windows
<oblo> perchè un problema simile lo avevo io ma era la scheda madre che mi stava abbandonando.. spero non sia il tuo problema
<Bibiro> spero non lo sia
<Bibiro> ora come ora non posso neanche permettermi di cambiarla
<oblo> i condensatori lo fanno controlla se hanno perso liquido
<oblo> o se sono gonfi
<Bibiro> prima sentivo anche l'hard disk che faceva un casino della madonna
<Bibiro> di solito questo hard disk non l'ha mai fatto
<Bibiro> dopo do un occhio
<Bibiro> ecco ancora a far casino
<Bibiro> ora faccio una cosa
<Bibiro> se domani me lo fa ancora
<Bibiro> come bootloader metto di nuovo il windows bootloader
<Bibiro> e controllo se anche con windows lo fa
<oblo> ecco se lo fa pure win a freddo è un problema hardware
<Bibiro> ecco
<Bibiro> speriamo di no
<oblo> ti conviene riscrivere l'mbr e vedere
<Bibiro> speriamo che son stato io a fare casino nel config di grub
<Bibiro> lo spero vivamente
<oblo> ma non ha senso bò
<Bibiro> lo so, ma è meglio sperare questo
<Bibiro> che sia la scheda madre che da problemi
<Bibiro> ah una domanda
<Bibiro> una volta ripristinato l'mbr
<Bibiro> se per caso volessi tornare con GRUB
<Bibiro> come ripristino GRUB?
<ubunt> Salve a tutti
<oblo> bò io faccio il boot da usb
<oblo> una volta da floppy :)
<oblo> ciao ubunt
<ubunt> stavo provando da ubuntu ad installare le stampanti ma usando smb samba vedo il pc win 7 nella rete ma come ci clicco mi chiede la password per accedervi
<ubunt> windows 7 non ha password per l'accesso
<ubunt> a dimenticavo win 7 condivide le stampanti
<Bibiro> hai provato a non usare nessuna password
<Bibiro> quando ha chiesto la password per l'accesso?
<ubunt> si mi da errore
<Bibiro> presumo di sì
<Bibiro> allora imposta una password
<Bibiro> su windows
<Bibiro> mi pare di aver letto di un problema simile
<Bibiro> imposta una password a windows ed usa quella per accederci
<ubunt> ok
<ubunt> :S
<ubunt> però dovrebbe fungere anche senza
<ubunt> Sigh
<Bibiro> dovrebbe, ma stiamo parlando di windows
<Bibiro> o meglio di informatica
<ubunt> capisco
<ubunt> :S
<ubunt> io però il pc dovrei lasciarlo senza password
<Bibiro> eh, non so dirti, non so neanche se l'impostare una password funzionerà sicuramente, è solo un tentativo
<Bibiro> io vado su winz
<ubunt> azzz
<Bibiro> a dopo
<ubunt> messa la psw va
<ilovelinux> mi serve il vostro indirizzo ip pubblico del modem
<ilovelinux> mi serve il vostro indirizzo ip pubblico del modem
<jester-> ilovelinux: il vostro?
<ilovelinux> ?
<ilovelinux> jester-
<jester-> <ilovelinux> mi serve il vostro indirizzo ip pubblico del modem
<jester-> sei fuori?
<ilovelinux> no,perché?
<red_lotus> buongiorno mi presento sono red_lotus e sono nuovo
<jester-> ilovelinux: cosa intendi per ip pubblico del modem
<jester-> aloha red_lotus
<ilovelinux> jester- http://www.ilmioip.it
<red_lotus> sono nuovo di ubuntu e avrei un piccolo problema
<red_lotus> sono nella sezione giusta?
<ilovelinux> si, parla red_lotus
<ilovelinux> o loto rosso
<jester-> ilovelinux: è ip internet e col casso che te lo do
<jester-> red_lotus: esponi p problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<red_lotus> ho installato ubunutu 14.04 sul mio netbook. dopo di che mi sono reso conto che è un pochino lento, allora ho installato l'ambiente di lavoro xubuntu
<red_lotus> solo che mi crea alcuni problemi di stabilità
<jester-> red_lotus: cioè?
<red_lotus> ad esempio: nella barra delle applicazioni(so che non si chiama così ma datemi il tempo di imparare :D)
<red_lotus> crasha l'icona del wifi e altre icone
<red_lotus> ora non ricordo come si chiama perchè sono rientrato con l'ambiente di lavoro ubuntu
<jester-> red_lotus: hai installato il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop e poi terminato la sessione e cambiato ?
<red_lotus> si. ora sono di nuovo con ubuntuù
<red_lotus> c'è un modo per renderlo più veloce sul netbook?
<jester-> red_lotus: per usare xfce devi cambiare sessione alla finestra dilogin
<red_lotus> si si l'ho fatto.
<jester-> red_lotus: quindi?
<red_lotus> solo che xfce non è molto stabile
<red_lotus> quindi sono tornato in unity
<jester-> red_lotus: installa llubuntu-desktop
<red_lotus> e volevo sapere se ci sono dei metodi per rendere questo ambiente desktop più veloce
<jester-> con una l sola
<jester-> red_lotus: lubuntu è il piu veloce
<red_lotus> ok. mi consigli di formattare e installare lubuntu
<jester-> poi dipende dal pc che ospita
<red_lotus> oppure continuo a tenere ubuntu e cambio semplicemente ambiente di lavoro?=
<jester-> red_lotus: installa il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop e prova
<red_lotus> ok grazie mille proverò e ti farò sapere
<red_lotus> grazie per la disponibilità
<jester-> avrai un po di app in piu nei menu ma gli algtri due è come se non ci fossero
<jester-> red_lotus: se ti garba poi magari fai nuova installazione lubunta
<red_lotus> perfetto.
<red_lotus> poi ho un,altra piccola domanda
<red_lotus> ho scaricato un file.bin
<jester-> red_lotus: cosa?
<red_lotus> e l'unico modo che ho per avviarlo è dal terminale
<jester-> red_lotus: apri un terminale
<red_lotus> unetbootin-linux-608
<jester-> red_lotus:  che centra oneboot
<red_lotus> voglio creare un live usb per poi installare lubuntu
<red_lotus> porta pazienza ma fino a ieri ero un utente windows
<jester-> red_lotus: che pare fa scrivere e va per i cazzi suoi
<red_lotus> ?
<jester-> vado a cena
<red_lotus> buona cena
<Giuseppe_> Ho un problema
<Giuseppe_> Mi compare la scritta minimal base
<lozio> salve
<lozio> vorrei installare ubuntu sulla mia macchina
<lozio> ho disabilitato secure boot
<lozio> ho messo come prima scelta di boot il lettore dvd
<cristian_c> lozio, perché hai disabilitato secure boot?
<lozio> inserisco un cd con ubuntu 12.04
<lozio> e parte windows
<cristian_c> perché la 12.04?
<lozio> non dovevo?
<lozio> perchè quella ho su cd
<cristian_c> lozio, magari forse con la 12.04, sì
<lozio> cristian_c secondo te dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> lozio, va beh, che è ancora supportata (e a lungo lo sarà), ma ti costringe a disattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> che non è bello
<cristian_c> lozio, ma come mai hai scaricato la 12.04?
<lozio> l ho scaricata tempo fa
<cristian_c> lol
<lozio> comunque potrei fare un cd con la nuova versione
<lozio> ma...non parte la live da cd
<cristian_c> lozio, la nuova supporta il secure boot
<lozio> ok
<lozio> ma disattivando secure boot e mettendo il lettore cd come prima scelta di boot, non dovrebbe partire la live di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> con la 12.04 va disattivato, il che per un neofita non è il massimo
<cristian_c> lozio, la cosa è un po' più complessa
<lozio> a me non interessa la versione
<cristian_c> lozio, bene, allora usa la 14.04
<lozio> interessa avere un sistema linux sulla mia macchina
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro è fresca di 2014
<lozio> quindi tu dici che se metto la 14.04 su un cd e riattivo secure boot parte la live?
<cristian_c> dvd
<cristian_c> lozio, direi di sì
<lozio> si scusa
<cristian_c> se non hai pacioccato con bios uefi
<lozio> no le imopstazioni uefi nn le ho toccate
<lozio> ho solo disattivato secure boot e messo in cima il lettore dvd
<lozio> quindi faccio il dvd con la 14.04, riattivo secure boot e posso installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lozio, prova a riattivarlo e scarica la 14.04
<cristian_c> !download | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> lozio, io ti consiglio di provare in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<cristian_c> meglio guardare prima di comprare :P
<lozio> ok grazie
<lozio> ora faccio il dvd
<cristian_c> poi
<cristian_c> !iso | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lozio> nel caso non parte la live vi ricontatto ok?
<cristian_c> lozio, sì, ma ricordarti che c'è anche il forum nel caso
<cristian_c> -r
<lozio> capito.. io pensavo che il problema fosse il fatto che non partiva la live da cd, non credevo fosse una questione di versione, uefi e secure boot
<lozio> grazie! anche per le istruzioni per masterizzare
<cristian_c> lozio, più che altro, sarebbe diversa la questione
<lozio> gentilissimo
<cristian_c> lozio, non so se basti disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> lozio, comunque, il supporto a secure boot solo per le iso a 64 bit
<cristian_c> !uefi | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> diciamo che la modalità legacy è più complessa da gestire
<lozio> io appunto leggendo su quest ultimo link ho disattivato secure boot
<cristian_c> lozio, hai letto tutto attentamente?
<cristian_c> perché mi sembra che dica di fare anche altro
<lozio> in effetti mi sembra complicato
<lozio> ma quindi cosa dovrei fare per installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lozio, diciamo che sarebbe meglio fare le cose nel modo più semplice possibile
<cristian_c> lozio, quindi l'installazione in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> cioè con il secure boot attivato, visto che c'è questa possibilità
<brainstorming> ciao
<brainstorming> qualcuno per favore sa aiutarmi con questo errore che mi esce quando do l'update?  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/openshot.developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cristian_c> brainstorming, è un problema derivante da ppa
<brainstorming> cristian_c, si prima avevo aggiunto questa ppa: ppa:openshot.developers/ppa ma siccome dava problemi l'ho rimossa tramite ppa purge e ora ho questo errore
<cristian_c> brainstorming, beh, tralasciando il fatto che qui non si da supporto a software non presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> brainstorming, ti consiglio di non utilizzarli, in quanto possono renderti il sistema instabile o inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> mi riferisco ai ppa
<lozio> cristian_c grazie, c proverò
<urus> salve raga
<brainstorming> ok grazie cristian_c
<urus> sto provando a installare ubuntu su un pc vecchio , dopo il caricamento del kernel non vedo piu niente
<urus> provato con varie distro linux
<cristian_c> brainstorming, tra l'altro, openshot è già presente nei repo, non ti serve prenderlo da altre parti
<cristian_c> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (saucy), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<urus> ho una vga card vecchia con video composito
<brainstorming> probabilemente mi dava problema per quello ;) grazie mille
<cristian_c> urus, non sempre hardware vecchio è linux digeribile
<cristian_c> urus, a che anno risale il pc in questione?
<urus> ma con tini core si avvia
<urus> pero non posso usare il vlc con tiny core :(
<urus> tiny core è l'unica che fa
<cristian_c> urus, appunto, credo sia distro per pc veramente scarsi
<urus> ma non so nemmeno come si installa, la uso solo in live
<urus> il pc mi serve solo per guarda film
<cristian_c> urus, non ci dici neanche caratteristiche e anno pc
<urus> come posso fare con tiny core per guardare film
<urus> azz non so
<urus> scheda madre solket
<cristian_c> urus, tutti vorrebbero la nonna ringiovanisse di vent'anni
<urus> 512 di ram
<cristian_c> urus, prenditi un pc serio
<urus> per la vga non saprei
<urus> ne ho gia uno serio
<urus> pero voglio usare questo per guardare film con la tv
<cristian_c> appunto, perché accanirsi a installare linux?
<urus> la vga card ha anche l'uscita video composito
<cristian_c> urus, winz non ci gira?
<urus> me fa schifo windows
<cristian_c> urus, se il pc è assai vecchio e non è linux digeribile, non è che ci puoi far qualcosa
<urus> capito mi tocca mettere xp allora
<urus> va bene grazie, ora mangio ciao
<cristian_c> urus, ma va, che winz gira sui pc vecchi
<urus> infatti metto xp
<cristian_c> lol
<urus> ora scappo mangiare grazie
<urus> ciao
<kiko> salve a tutti
<kiko> avrei un quesito se possibile
<jester-> dica
<kiko> qualcuno se ne intende di virtualbox?
<jester-> qualcosa
<kiko> uso ubuntu
<kiko> ho installato virtual box con windows xp
<kiko> (al negozio ho un programma che gira solo su xp è un programma gestionale
<kiko> tutto ok
<kiko> l'unica cosa la macchina virtuale nn mi legge le penne usb
<kiko> cosa strana...
<jester-> kiko: non è che hai installato ose?
<kiko> ......cosa??
<jester-> virtualbox ose
<kiko> no oracle
<jester-> come lo hai installato
<kiko> dal softwar center
<kiko> lo ho installato
<jester-> kiko: nella barra in basso ci sono le periferiche, abilita le usb da li
<jester-> o dal menu in alto
<kiko> si ho provato... me le abilita ma in macchina virtuale nn va
<jester-> e gaurda nel setup della macchina virtuale
<krabador> kiko, hai installato l'extension pack?
<jester-> kiko: di norma uso vmware player e problemi usb non ce ne sono ma dovrebbero andare anche con vbox
<kiko> sisi installate
<kiko> vmware player è come virtual box?
<jester-> kiko: eh le pack e le addition le hai installate?
<jester-> fa lo stesso lavoro
<krabador> l'utente fa parte del gruppo vboxusers?
<jester-> NCHE
<jester-> anche
<kiko> sisi tutto ho letto anche delle guide..... ma nulla
<jester-> kiko: tralasci qualcosa
<kiko> pero sono incuriosito da vmware player
<krabador> kiko, hai riavviato?
<krabador> va riavviato proprio il sistema, non solo virtualbox
<kiko> le pack e le addition le ho installate funziona tutto ma le usb nulla....
<krabador> kiko, hai riavviato?
<krabador> va riavviato proprio il sistema, non solo virtualbox
<kiko> si figurati è na settimana che sto provando
<kiko> ai voglia di riavii
<kiko> voglio provare con vmware player grazie del suggerimento
<krabador> kiko, eh, giusto per sapere, hai aggiunto filtro usb, nella macchina virtuale creata?
<kiko> purtroppo si
<kiko> è un mistero
<krabador> kiko, hai un notebook o fisso?
<kiko> fisso
<krabador> kiko, con che chipset, di grazia?
<tdjj> we ciao
<tdjj> un aiuto veloce veloce
<tdjj> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | tdjj
<ubot-it> tdjj: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-19
<samurai> buon di
<samurai> scusate il mio thunderbird è rimasto in inglese ora mi chiede se usarlo per email news group o feeds cosa scelgo?
<samurai> email ho scelto da solo
<akis24>  bene samurai
<samurai> dopo averlo resettato per i casini che ho fatto ieri mi diceva supporto lingue non completo aggiorna ora ma la mia adsl non funzionava sono giorni che va a sbalzi dove ritrovo il suporto lingue?
<akis24> samurai:  nel menu impostazioni
<samurai> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<samurai> personalizzazione della scrivania?
<akis24> samurai: dipende da che usi ma dovresti avere la voce visibile nel menu
<samurai> xubuntu uso
<samurai> la macchina è datata ubuntu nn girava
<samurai> ora si sta aggiornando forse dopo cambia thunderbird è in inglese prima lo avevo in italianoi
<akis24> samurai:  oppure fai cosi da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-it
<samurai> akis grazie invece per cambiare i DNS?
<akis24> samurai:  da network-manager  su impostazioni ipvs4 usa " metodo  automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi " e poi metti i dns che vuoi
<samurai> se vado nelle impostazioni ipv4 mi dice se voglio aggiungere dei dns
<samurai> akis sei un grande sono 3 giorni cher facevo questa domanda
<akis24> samurai:  alla voce  server dns  8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4   e usi quelli di google oppure vedi tu
<samurai> si quelli volevo usare
<samurai> akis io pero vado nelle impostazioni ipv4 non vedo il metodo automatico
<akis24> samurai:  appunto devi cambiarlo se no non puoi aggiungere i dns aspetta ti posto foto ..
<samurai> a si perche è in inglese scusami automatic ppoe pero non dhcp
<samurai> mi dice andress only ma ppoe
<akis24> samurai: guarda qui cosi ti rendi conto meglio    http://postimg.org/image/jll9syot1/
<samurai> grazie
<akis24> samurai: su xubuntu supporto lingue lo trovi sul menu alla voce accessori  > supporto lingue  e cosi aggiorni la lingua su tutto il sistema  nel caso
<samurai> akis grande mi sti aiutando sono 3 giorni che chiedevo i dns tutti mi dicevano sudo di qua sudo dellla che sudata veramente invece ho visto la tua foto il mio pero è in inglese ed è ppoe non dhcp
<samurai> ma ho cambiato uguale
<samurai> akis pero se vado su informazioni sono rimasrti i dns che cerano forze devo riavviare la connessione
<akis24> samurai: prova a riavviare ma credo che devi cambiare voce su network-manager come ti ho detto prima
<akis24> samurai: alla voce " metodo " hai una finestra a scorrimento se la apri cambi voce poi
<samurai> akis io sono 3 giorni che uso ubuntu io ti ringrazio ma non ci capisco molto
<samurai> adesso piano piano faccio tutto perche ho visto che poi rimane tutto scritto
<samurai> io ho il metodo automatico(pppoe)
<samurai> ma posso fare anche io degli screnshot e postarli?
<akis24> certo samurai
<akis24> !image | samurai
<ubot-it> samurai: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivan_> aki tu sei un fenomeno sono cambiati
<ivan_> akis sei un grande
<akis24> bene ivan_  eh hai voglia qui io sono il fanalino di coda :)
<ivan_> il secondary dns l ho sbagliato pero mi da 8.8.8.4
<ivan_> pensa tu e invece chi mi dice scrivi sudo de qu sudo della sono 3 giorni
<akis24> ivan_:  scusa era 8.8.4.4.
<ivan_> ecco ora l ho messo 8.8.4.4
<akis24> il secondary
<ivan_> si lo sapevo ma sono cambiati
<ivan_> sei un grande
<ivan_> solo che io ho tutto in inglese fortunatamente sono un perito informatico e conosco l inglese tecnico
<akis24> samurai: su xubuntu supporto lingue lo trovi sul menu alla voce accessori  > supporto lingue  e cosi aggiorni la lingua su tutto il sistema  nel caso
<ivan_> adesso ecco si faccio quello perche ieri a fine installazione mi diceva supporto lingue incompleto
<ivan_> non trovo gli accessori
<ivan_> cmq ora mi disconnetto e mi riconnetto c
<samurai> ho dovuto riavviare per gli aggiornamenti ora i dns sono 8.8.8.8   8.8.4.4 akis non ritenerti il fanalino di coda perche in 3 giorni sei stato  lunico
<samurai> mi hanno fatto installare un programma non mi si connetteva piu ho dovuto rimetterlo sudo si che sudate
<akis24> bene samurai  fai pure
<samurai> adesso per la lingua
<samurai> qui su ubuntu l ipo rimane statico?
<samurai> ip*
<samurai> ora la lingua italiana
<samurai> su accessori io non ho il supporto lingue
<akis24> samurai: strano io uso xubuntu e si trova li
<akis24> samurai: che versione usi ?
<samurai> o cavolo e come mai
<samurai> ti faccio degli scrren shot mi insegni a farli?
<akis24> samurai:  io devo uscire .. a momenti
<samurai> akis non fa niente sei stato grande
<akis24> comunque premi il tasto stamp  dovrebbe  effettuare l oscreen
<samurai> si e vero di tutto lo schermo ma una porzione?
<akis24> samurai: credo faccia tutto l oschermo stamp
<samurai> si ma una sola porzione di schermo?
<samurai> e poi per postarla sul web?
<akis24> samurai: nel menu hai qualcosa per effettuare lo screen come vuoi guarda con attenzione ...
<akis24> samurai:  per postarla come sopra usa postimage
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<samurai> richiede registrazione cavolo e se voglio mandartela in pvt?
<akis24> samurai:  usa il primo indirizzo e non serve registrarsi
<samurai> send a file?
<samurai> ok
<akis24> samurai:  io esco a dopo nel caso
<samurai> l ho salvo nei preferiti
<samurai> akis grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<samurai> ti amo
<samurai> akis poi mi insegni a velocizzare transmission
<samurai> se premo stamp mi fa tutto lo schrmo select a region mi leva gli accessori
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<samurai> ho trovato supporto lingue
<samurai> ora sta installando
<samurai> akis un ultima cosa ma si puo togliere sto portachiavi che rompe?
<samurai> si puo togliere il portachiavi di modo che non esca piu?
<samurai> si la lingua di thunderbird ora è italiana
<samurai> chi mi aiuta a velocizzare trasmission?
<samurai> qui l ip rimane sempre lo stesso?
<pdor> aiut schermo nero xubuntu lts 14 arriva solo alla scritta xubuntu fa due giri il cerchietto e poi schermo nero, fsck mi controlla circa 2 milioni di block su 3 milioni
<jester-> pdor: da di hd molto ciucco
<samurai> come vedo se i driver sono tutti?
<samurai> comando kockey-gtk?
<jester-> samurai: driveri de che
<samurai> di tutto il sistema
<samurai> della web cam che si vede al contrario
<samurai> devo installare jokey-gtk?
<jester-> samurai: in linux funza diverso che in winz, i driveri sono nel kernel
<samurai> si lo so
<samurai> winzozz pero è meglio non ce che dire
<jester-> se hai un hw non linux compatibile lascia perdere
<samurai> hw?
<jester-> hardware
<samurai> mi consigliate di installare jokei?
<samurai> ho un hw datato ed uso xubuntu
<samurai> è compatibile perche è intel
<jester-> samurai: guarda in impostazioni di sistema-->driver aggiuntivo
<jester-> serve per eventuale video e wifi
<samurai> la intel finazia i kernel
<samurai> io ho appena installato xubuntu e sto vedendo un tutorial le primae 9 cose da fare
<jester-> samurai: eh ma la retrocopatibilità non è  eterna
<samurai> la 2 e  installare jokey cosi dice il tipo
<jester-> ed è da sfatare il mito chelinux cambi la nonna da 80 con 2 da 40
<jester-> samurai: è gia installato
<samurai> jester a me servirebbe solo che la web cam si veda dritta
<jester-> vai trovare dirvers aggiuntivi, quello è jockey-gtk
<samurai> si appunto l ho installo?
<samurai> cosa mi consigliate
<jester-> è gia installato
<samurai> a ok
<jester-> ma ci sei o ci fai
<samurai> per la web cam?
<samurai> come si puo fare lo screnshot di una sola regione dello schermo
<samurai> scusate andiamo per gradi che differenza ce tra emulatore di terminale e terminale?
<jester-> samurai: a tuo rischio http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Libv4l_Upside_Down_Webcams
<samurai> per ora io ho ancora il doppio boot winzozz e ubuntu ma vorrei levare winzozz
<samurai> a mio rischio?
<jester-> samurai: non è mai una buona idea segare winzoz, i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<samurai> quindi lascio  entrambi?
<jester-> se compri la moto e vendi la macchina se poi piove anneghi
<samurai> il fatto e che ho un solo gb di ram win xp mi prende virus ho messo 7 mi va lento
<samurai> ma posso sempre riformattare
<samurai> quindi sei daccordo con me che winzozz cmq e un SO piu efficiente e soprattutto piu versatile?
<pdor> ma si puo' fare fsck da recovery mode?
<samurai> sono 3 giorni che cerco di rovesciare sta web cam
<samurai> nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<jester-> samurai: <jester-> samurai: a tuo rischio http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Libv4l_Upside_Down_Webcams
<samurai> ma se mi dici amio rischio
<jester-> samurai:
<samurai> non lo faccio
<samurai> usero winzozz per la web cam
<jester-> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=enulatore+terminale+linux+
<samurai> jester ha fatto tutto da solo
<samurai> dice che emula
<samurai> quindi sae io digito quello che hai scritto sull emulatore non corro rischi?
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=538378&mobile=off
<samurai> jester  ti ringarzio per il link ma io la uso per una videochat
<samurai> non per skype
<samurai> che cmq ora installero
<pdor> ho fatto fsck -a -f /dev/blabla e si ferma dopo 2 milioni di blocchi e ce ne sono 4.5...anche su un'altra partizione stesso problema, aiut
<jester-> pdor: vai a comprare un hd nuovo
<jester-> pdor: o disco è andato, sta morendo
<Guest37139> Domanda a proposito dell'improntaMD5
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Guest37139> ho masterizzato il programma su dvd poi ho provato l'impronta MD5, ma purtroppo non è uguale a quella indicata nel sito italiano di Ubuntu
<Guest37139> si MD5sum
<jester-> Guest37139: significa che la iso ha errori e va riscaricata
<maya78> salve a tutti,per caso ce qualcuno in linea
<jester-> !qualcuno | maya78
<ubot-it> maya78: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maya78> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<maya78> grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | maya78
<ubot-it> maya78: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest37139> quando ho scaricato nel nome file dopo .iso c'era .crdownload, perchè venisse riconosciuto ho dovuto cancellare quest'ultima parte, è corretto?
<jester-> Guest37139: devi riscaricare la iso
<Guest37139> Ok, ma il nome file dovrà terminare con .iso?
<jester-> Guest37139: intendi il dile per poi fare cd usb e installare?
<Guest37139> si
<maya78> allora sintetizzando ieri ho masterizzato l iso di ubuntu e quindi lanciato sembrava andato tutto bene ma al ravvio mi esce questo   erroe no such device   7e099a  38d6   46b8   a9b1  472ee601f459 grub rescue
<jester-> Guest37139: se non hai preso il torrent è .iso
<maya78> insomma il fatto pereoccupante e che non riesco piu a lanciare windos vista dove ce tutto il lavoro di mia moglie
<jester-> maya78: hai scritto la iso sul dvd e fatto boot da cdrom?
<maya78> si
<Guest37139> grazie, ora provo a ripetere il download da ubuntu-it.org
<jester-> maya78: mi sa che hai copiato al iso tal quale anzichè scriverla
<jester-> maya78: sbaglio o hai gia un linux installato un po  a mignotte
<maya78> scusatemi ma non sono proprio ferratissimo credo che il boot lo abbia lanciato il dvd  in automatico,no
<maya78> scusatemi ma la tastiera non mi da tutti i caratteri adesso
<jester-> maya78: controlla se nel cd c'è il file.iso o delle cartelle
<maya78> no e un file iso
<jester-> maya78: allora lo hai copiato ma va scritto
<maya78> e cmq non saprei come controllare adesso sto usando ubunu di prova
<jester-> maya78: su quale sistema sei con la iso
<jester-> maya78: scusa ma se stai uando la live dove sta il problema
<maya78> windows credo
<jester-> maya78: non parte il cd ma stai usando la prova
<maya78> e che quando avvio il pc non esce niente tranne quelle scritte che ti ho prima citato
<jester-> se non parte il cd come sei in prova ubuntu
<maya78> non ho detto che non parte il cd,ma bensi che all-avvio del pc non posso fare niente
<jester-> maya78: spiega un po stu fatto
<jester-> <maya78> e cmq non saprei come controllare adesso sto usando ubunu di prova
<jester-> se stai scrivendo puoi fare
<maya78> cosa posso fare dimmi
<jester-> maya78: a capire cosa
<jester-> maya78: stai usando la ubuntu di prova?
<maya78> sono un pochetto in panico,mia moglie fa l-avvocato e tutto il suo lavoro si trova in windows
<maya78> si la prova dal dvd
<jester-> si ma minchia ancora vista
<maya78> hai ragione che ci posso fa
<jester-> maya78: sei sul pc in questione allora
<maya78> si
<jester-> maya78: allora parte e carica il desktop
<jester-> perchè dici che non parte
<maya78> allora cerco di spiegarmi meglio,dopo aver lanciato il dvd con l-iso di ubuntu e arrivato alla fine quando ti dice di riavviare,mi e uscito quello che ti ho scritto su
<jester-> maya78: nel pc hai installato gia ubuntu?
<maya78> non saprei perche ubuntu mi e nuovo e non riesco a navigarci come con vista
<jester-> maya78: allora proviamo con lo spelling
<maya78> in che senso
<jester-> maya78: nel pc hai solo vista?
<jester-> maya78: rispondi alle domande
<maya78> adesso ti sto parlando attraverso ubuntu di prova perche vista non riessce piu ad avviarsi
<jester-> senza divagare
<jester-> madu
<jester-> maya78: nel pc hai solo vista?
<jester-> si o no
<maya78> non lo so
<jester-> se non lo sai tu
<maya78> ti prego aiutami
<jester-> hai per caso installato o cercato di installarci ubuntu?
<maya78> ho lanciato anche il disco di ripristino di vista ma niente
<jester-> maya78: èer aiutarti devo capire la situazipone
<maya78> si
<jester-> maya78: e installando hai scelto usa tutto il disco?
<jester-> e non installa accanto a winz?
<maya78> ho cercato di installare ubuntu,ma infatti credevo fosse andato tutto a buon fine
<jester-> maya78: eh
<maya78> cosa e winz
<jester-> maya78: se hai scelto usa l'intero dfisco ti sei piallato tutto
<jester-> maya78: apri un terminale va
<maya78> ho fatto l-installazione mantenendo sia windows che ubuntu
<jester-> maya78: apri un terminale va
<maya78> dove si apre
<maya78> mado speriamo bene
<jester-> click sul logo in cima alla barra e nella ricerca scrivi terminale
<maya78> perdonami sto logo come e fatto
<jester-> maya78: hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<maya78> si
<jester-> clicca l'icona in cima
<maya78> ok,ma poi appena provo a scriverti scompare
<jester-> maya78: click dentro alla ricerca
<jester-> e scrivi terminale
<maya78> fatto
<jester-> aperto?
<maya78> ubuntu @ubuntu eccetera
<maya78> si aperto
<jester-> maya78: scrivi sudo fdisk -l   e dai enter a richiesta pass batti ancora enter
<jester-> maya78: poi metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | maya78
<ubot-it> maya78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maya78> fatto
<jester-> maya78: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<jester-> o come lo vediamo?
<maya78> come ....devo fare
<maya78> e tutto in inglese
<maya78> Paste from maya78 at Sat, 19 Jul 2014 10:40:28 +0100
<jester-> maya78: hai incollato e pigiato paste?
<maya78> si
<jester-> maya78: allora copia e incolla http://paste.ubuntu.com/sticazss
<maya78> fatto
<jester-> maya78: maya78 devi incollare qui l'url
<jester-> o come minchia la vedo la pagina
<pantera2000> ehm
<maya78> hai ragione non ti incavolare please
<jester-> maya78: alura  incollato, pigiato paste
<maya78> text/html;charset=utf-8
<maya78> spero sia questo
<jester-> maya78: in alto c'è http://paste.ubuntu.com/unnumero
<jester-> o no
<maya78> tasto destro e poi tutto in inglese
<jester-> maya78: hai incollato da terminale a http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<jester-> hai messo un nick?
<jester-> hai pigiato paste?
<maya78> jester scusami,non sono ottuso ma in alto a destra non ce nulla
<jester-> maya78: terminale
<maya78> ok
<jester-> maya78: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> -elle
<jester-> maya78: cosa è successo
<maya78> questo l-ho gia fatto,non riesco a trovare html
<pantera2000> ?
<pantera2000> maya78: devi copiare il risultato sul sito del link
<jester-> maya78: se vai per i cazzi tuoi io avrei pure da fare
<maya78> potrei postare qui vi prego
<pantera2000> no
<maya78> ok
<pantera2000> il bot ti butta fuori dopo 3 righe
<jester-> maya78:  vai a http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<maya78> ma no riesco a capire come fare per postare e tutto in inglese
<pantera2000> vabbhè
<jester-> se uncolli qui incolli anche la
<jester-> a meno che stai trollando
<pantera2000> lol
<maya78> li incollo ma poi non rieso a fare il dopo
<jester-> maya78: vai a http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pantera2000> maya78: sai cosa è un url?
<maya78> una volta incollato pigio pasta e poi
<jester-> incolla
<pantera2000> e poi ti cambia pagina
<maya78> fatto
<jester-> maya78: metti un nome
<maya78> ma poi
<maya78> fatto
<pantera2000> devi mettere qui l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<jester-> in poster
<jester-> maya78: quindi paste
<jester-> che cazzo vedi?
<pantera2000> i sorci verdi
<maya78> ubuntu pastebin
<jester-> maya78: è cambiata la pagina?
<maya78> no
<maya78> e tutto incollato li
<pantera2000> e clicca su paste
<maya78> poi ho pigiato paste
<jester-> maya78: dopo aver incollato e pigiato paste
<jester-> la pagina cambia
<jester-> e a http://paste.ubuntu.com/ diventa http://paste.ubuntu.com/unnumero
<maya78> non saprei cosa doveva cambiare
<pantera2000> ok basta
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> te saludi
<maya78> no ti prego lo rifaccio
<jester-> saluta la signora
<maya78> jes non mi lasciare cosi
<jester-> e piglialgi un pc decente
<maya78> sara fatto
<maya78> paste from maya78 eccetera
<jester-> osti*
<jester-> copiare e incollare qui l'url è cosi difficile?
<maya78> il fatto e che quando vado per pigiare tasto destro e tutto in inglese dimmi cosa devo pigiare e dove
<akis24> maya78:  guarda leggi e cerca di capire cosa fare    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7818868/
<maya78> ok
<akis24> se no si fa notte eh
<jester-> maya78: copia diventa copy
<jester-> incolla paste
<maya78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7818835/plain/
<jester-> ma se hai copiato e incollato da terminale alla pagina mica cambia
<maya78> no
<maya78> sono ancora li con tutto quello che ho copiato dal terminale
<akis24> jester-:  l'abbiamo per fortuna    qui   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7818835/
<maya78> adesso che ho capito se vuoi riposto
<akis24> maya78: dai il tempo a jester-  di vedere ..
<jester-> maya78: hai 2 dischi nel pc?
<maya78> no 1
<jester-> ne vede 2
<maya78> non saprei,ne ho solo uno ed e l-immagine iso di ubuntu
<jester-> maya78: terminale e dai sudo parted -l
<jester-> e fai come sopra
<jester-> ma non il plain
<jester-> maya78:  hai un disco esterno collegato?
<maya78> un haddisk si
<jester-> maya78: e hai installato unbutu sull'estero
<jester-> no
<maya78> devo postare il risultato del terminale
<jester-> si
<jester-> sempre nel paste
<maya78> mi dai l http
<jester-> maya78: se scolleghi il disco vista parte?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maya78> no non parte
<maya78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7818900/plain/
<jester-> maya78: vista aveva qualche problema?
<maya78> scusami jester avevo letto male non ho provato a scollegare il disco esterno
<maya78> no nessun problema
<jester-> maya78: ok
<jester-> maya78: sempre nel terminale: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> maya78:  32 o 54
<maya78> 32 bit,come si fa il trattino la tastiera non mi funziona piu come prima
<jester-> hai tastiera ammareganan
<jester-> è ? o vicino
<jester-> maya78: risponde 32?
<maya78> si 32 bit
<maya78> mi dice retry cancel
<jester-> maya78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<maya78> parted invalid token getconf
<maya78> cosa devo fare
<maya78> ripristinando perdo tutti i dati
<jester-> maya78: bè spegni, stacca tutte le usb togli il dvd e riaccendi
<jester-> se non parte riavvii laprova e torni
<jester-> o famo natale
<maya78> ma devo cliccare su ripristinoMbrWindows eccetera
<jester-> maya78: che centra riprisrtino
<jester-> devi riavviare il pc senza esterno collegato
<maya78> quell http che hai postato pocanzi
<maya78> ok
<maya78>  jester sei stato gentilissimo e disponibilissimo
<jester-> vai
<maya78> vado
<maya78> ho bisogno di aiuto
<maya78> ce qualcuno in linea
<jester-> maya78: nada?
<maya78> jesterrr
<maya78> niente
<maya78> ti posto quello che mi esce al riavvio
<Roby_> aiuto, non riesco ad avere un download sicuro, ne ho già fatti tre, ma non superano la prova di win MD5sum
<maya78> error no such device 7e099-38d6-46b8-a9b1-472ee601f459. grub rescue>
<jester-> maya78: adesso copia da qui i comandi che ti passo nel terminale
<maya78> ok
<jester-> maya78: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<maya78> devo copiare anche l https
<jester-> maya78: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> tutto
<maya78> fatto
<maya78> invio
<jester-> maya78: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<maya78> con dropboxuser ti puoi connettere al mio pc in remot
<jester-> maya78: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> dai che è pronto il pranz
<maya78> adesso che fo
<jester-> maya78: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb   fatto? ha scaricato?
<maya78> si
<jester-> maya78: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<maya78> mi dice   DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jester-> maya78: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda  dopo questo?
<maya78> ho gia fatto tutto quello che mi hai postato Jester
<jester-> ok stacca tutto togli il cd e rivvia
<jester-> maya78: vista partiva sennza usb attaccato vero?
<maya78> se non succede niente quando ti riacchiappo Jester
<jester-> o sta sul disco esterno
<jester-> maya78: per sicurezza
<jester-> maya78: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdaf dopo questo?
<maya78> e sempre partito con  e senza il disco esterno
<jester-> ok tolgi estgerno e riavvia
<maya78> ma l ultimo comando lo devo inviare al terminal
<maya78> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdaf
<Roby_> Sto scaricando per la quarta volta nello stesso sistema, senza Torrent, perchè non ho Torrent su questo che non è il computer a cui destinate Ubuntu
<maya78> Jester ci sei
<Roby_> Esiste un diverso modo per scaricare l'ISO?
<maya78> Jester please
<maya78> jester please
<krabador> Roby_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<pantera2000> Roby_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<pantera2000> :)
<krabador> Roby_, ma prova col torrent
<Roby_> Grazie, ora provo
<krabador> Roby_, hai scarichi sempre da questa pagina, il torrent della iso corrispondente e lo apri con un client
<maya78> Ragazzi ma Jester  e andato via
<pantera2000> probabile sia a pranzo
<maya78> ma poi ritorna
<pantera2000> questo non lo so
<maya78> ciao pantera sono un po incasinato
<krabador> maya78, allora, hai mandato sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda , tolto il disco esterno , e riavviato=
<pantera2000> ma va?
<krabador> ?
<pantera2000> maya78: segui krabador
<maya78> Ciao Krabador adesso lo faccio ma tu non lasciarmi solo ti pergo
<krabador> maya78, hai detto di aver avuto "DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda "
<krabador> vero o no?
<maya78> solo una domanda ,mettiamo che poi vista ricompare  ma il disco esterno non lo posso piu collegare
<maya78> si
<maya78> vero
<maya78> Krab
<maya78> Krabador ci sei
<krabador> maya78, no
<krabador> non puoi piu' collegarlo
<maya78> ragazzi vi prego non ho dormito tutta la notte e tra un po devo andare al lavoro
<krabador> windows lo impedisce
<maya78> nooooooooooooo
<krabador> scherzo
<maya78> karb dai salvami tu
<krabador> maya78, io non so la tua situazione
<krabador> nel senso non so in quale dei 2 dischi hai il sistema
<krabador> fino a quando non riavvii
<krabador> dopo quel comando
<krabador> non posso andare avanti
<krabador> datti una regolata
<maya78> devo spiegarti tutto,se vuoi lo faccio ma poi nn mi lasciate di nuovo solo
<krabador> maya78, per favore
<krabador> ti è stato detto 3 volte
<krabador> di riavviare dopo quel comando
<krabador> quando hai intenzione di farlo ?
<maya78> ok,ma poi
<maya78> ok lo faccio adesso
<krabador> maya78, poi, finquando non si sa che ti succede
<krabador> cosa vuoi che ti venga detto??
<krabador> non ho tutto il giorno
<maya78> ok Krab,ti ringrazio
<maya78> siete cmq persone disponibili e gentilissime e che io sono in palla
<maya78> adesso riavvio
<maya78> a dopo
<samurai> ciao a tutti
<samurai> come si velocizza trasmission
<samurai> se lo stesso torrent mi va a 700 kb/sec su winzozz perche qui va a 50?
<pantera2000> samurai: usa windows
<samurai> pantera ma come ti permetti
<pantera2000> in che senso?
<samurai> windoes lo usi tu ed il tuo amico gates
<pantera2000> bho
<samurai> io non ho mai acquistato un so win
<samurai> in vita mia tutti crakkati semmai
<pantera2000> allora come fai a dire che il torrent va più veloce su windows?
<samurai> se gates viveva con me era morto di fame
<samurai> e cosi
<samurai> non si windows
<pantera2000> a bene allora prendo nota del tuo ip e sagno la cosa
<samurai> su utorrent
<samurai> lo stesso torrent gli stessi seed e peer
<samurai> qui va a 60
<samurai> su utorrent a 770
<samurai> i dns sono  8.8.8.8.
<samurai> io usavo il dos 6.0
<samurai> mai coperato un so winzozz
<samurai> mai
<samurai> ma sono coastretto ad usare winzozz perche la cam la vede diritta
<samurai> la colpa ovviamente e dlle case che fanno driver solo per winzozz
<samurai> pero winzozz la cam sena driver la cam la fa vedere diritta
<samurai> ovviamente transmission va settato
<samurai> lo stesso torrent non puo viaggiare suio 700 kb su utorrent e 50 in transmission
<samurai> pantera prendi nota del mio ip?
<samurai> lo sai che è una violazione
<samurai> perche uso 700 server proxy
<samurai> risali al mio ip se ci riesci
<samurai> arrivederci chat dove ti aiuta solo la gente e non i mod
<PAC> Ciao a tutti, chiedo aiuto su scelta distro linux per workstation client. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cybernova> PAC, ubuntu e le sue derivate, a seconda dell'ambiente grafico che piace
<PAC> Grazie. Kununtu è sostanzialmente identico ad Ubuntu ma molto più simile a W7, con il quale dovrebbe convivere sulla medesima workstatio?
<cybernova> PAC, provala da una live, io utilizzo xubuntu perchè mi trovo meglio e non mi piacciono più di tanto gli effetti grafici
<PAC> io ho visto all'opera debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, mint e fedora. A parte il primo tanto scarno quanto rapido, ubuntu mi è sembrato il più utilizzato ed il più graficamente accurato e xubuntu il più spartano.
<cristian_c> PAC, provane una e poi decidi
<cristian_c> sulla macchina in questione
<cristian_c> *qualcuna
<PAC> Penso che se non devi recuperare a vita un vecchio PC convenga Ubuntu, dato che è la più utilizzata ed assistita da tonnellate di tutorial in rete.
<cristian_c> PAC, uno utilizza ciò con cui si trova meglio
<cristian_c> si prova prima di installare
<PAC> Capisco... smazzata di CD con varie distribuzioni, caricamento OS da CD, visione generale dell'interfaccia utente e poi si dicide...
<PAC> Questo però mi pare un po' superficiale: a parte l'interfaccia utente non va tanto a fondo sulle peculiarità semi-nascoste delle varie distribuzioni. Per questo chiedevo.
<cristian_c> PAC, in realtà , è meglio provare direttametne, invece che sentire cosa dicono gli altri utenti della distro
<cristian_c> la cosa è molto soggettiva
<PAC> ok, intanto annusavo un po' la questione
<cybernova> !chat | PAC
<ubot-it> PAC: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PAC> ok
<Shin_> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Shin_> c'è qualcuno che può darmi qualche indicazione? ho la cpu del portatile sempre troppo calda
<cristian_c> Shin_, modello del pc?
<cristian_c> Shin_, unity? Kde?
<Shin_> gnome
<Shin_> modello un hp pavilion g 6
<cristian_c> Shin_, gnome-shell, quindi?
<cristian_c> Shin_, modello più preciso
<Shin_> ho installato ubuntu gnome 14.04
<cristian_c> ok
<Shin_> se mi passi il link per il copia e incolla ti passo le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> Shin_, hai doppia gpu?
<cristian_c> !paste | Shin_
<ubot-it> Shin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Shin_, basta il nome, comunque
<Shin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820037/
<Shin_> l unico nome presente è quello che ti ho scritto  ( HP Pavilion g6 )
<cristian_c> g6-1109sl
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Shin_, quello è il nome della serie, lol
<Shin_> controllo se sotto c'è altro aspe
<Shin_> nulla
<Shin_> solo il seriale di windows  :P
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> g6-1109sl
<cristian_c> è questo?
<Shin_> sisi
<cristian_c> product: 	Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<cristian_c> Shin_, c'è almeno un altro modello comunque
<Shin_> dalla caratteristiche ti ho passato non riesci a ricavare nulla?
<cristian_c> Shin_, il nome è importante
<Shin_> non so come reperirlo mi spiace :(
<cristian_c> c'è anche questo: G6-1105EL
<cristian_c> Shin_, sul manuale?
<cristian_c> o sul fondo del portatile
<cristian_c> Shin_, da quel che hai postato, sembra tu abbia una sola gpu intel
<Shin_> mmmm sul fondo c' è solo la licenza windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Shin_, è pc tarocco?
<Shin_> che intendi?
<Shin_> forse dal bios riesco a ricavare qualche dato in +?
<cristian_c> Shin_, sul fondo del portatile ci dovrebbe essere la targhetta
<cristian_c> o stampato comunque da qualche parte sul portatile
<Shin_> forse sotto il vano per la ram ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non devi aprirlo
<Shin_> non so che dirti ,  non c'è nulla stampato, avranno risparmiato in inchiostro ehehehhe
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Shin_, mi viene il dubbio se il pc sia autentico
<Shin_> lo è
<cristian_c> puoi postare foto?
<cristian_c> Shin_, eh, ma senza targhetta...
<Shin_> ho già chiamato hp per assistenza in passato
<Shin_> per prob con hd
<Shin_> che mi hanno sostituito
<cristian_c> eh, ma non sai il nome del portatile
<Shin_> in quel caso ho preso il seriale dal bios e  loro hanno confermato la garanzia
<cristian_c> uhm
<Shin_> dammi  2 min controllo nel bios se ricavo qualcosa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Shin_, ma hai delle partizioni in ext3?
<cristian_c> lol
<Shin_> rieccomi :) forse qualcosa ho trovato, ho la documentazione della vecchia assistenza e  il modello dice che è : HPM2P - QC127EA
<Shin_> e quindi è  un g6-1109sl
<Shin_> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02878007&cc=it&dlc=it&lc=it&jumpid=reg_r1002_itit_c-001_title_r0001
<Shin_> cristian_c:  ci sei?
<cristian_c> Shin_, esce anche il 1105-el
<Shin_> no
<Shin_> nettendo quel modello sul sito hp mi da g6-1109sl
<cristian_c> Shin_, perché sul sito non c'è
<Shin_> https://ssl.www8.hp.com/it/it/hp-search/search-results.html?ajaxpage=1#/page=1&/cat=Support%20%26%20Drivers&/cc=it&/lang=it&/qt=QC127EA
<cristian_c> anzi, c'è
<cristian_c> Shin_, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=it&dlc=it&jumpid=reg_r1002_itit_c-001_title_r0001&lc=it&product=3826194
<Shin_> cerca QC127EA sul sito e ti riporta solo il modello g6-1109sl
<cristian_c> ah, è vero
<cristian_c> Shin_, allora hanno sbagliato gli shop online
<Shin_> tra l'altro QC127EA è presente anche nel primo paste che ti ho mandato
<cristian_c> infatti per quel modello esce pc con processore amd
<cristian_c> Shin_, sì, ma dico con quel codice esce anche quel modello sulla ricerca
<Shin_> subito dopo le specifiche del modello  tra le parentesi
<cristian_c> non solo quello che hai citato
<Shin_> lo shop spesso fa riferimento anche a modelli venduti all'estero
<Shin_> per questo fa casino
<Shin_> mi è già capitato in passato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Shin_, beh, allora, come detto prima, hai gpu intel
<Shin_> ok  risolto il mistero del modello :) g6-1109sl
<cristian_c> lol
<Shin_> si
<cristian_c> Shin_, e processore core i3
<cristian_c> con 4 GB di ram
<Shin_> ho anche già installato i driver della intel
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Shin_, i driver intel non si installano
<cristian_c> sono già presenti nel kernel
<Shin_> ho messo quelli proprietari
<Shin_> e precisamente
<Shin_> intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.5-0intel1_amd64
<cristian_c> Shin_, non esistono driver proprietari intel
<cristian_c> i driver intel sono opensource
<cristian_c> quasi tutti, altrimenti sono schede non intel rimarchiate
<Shin_> scusa , hatto casino con i termini eheheheh
<cristian_c> ma sui netbook
<cristian_c> Shin_, perché hai scaricato questi file?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Shin_> perchè dal monitor delle risorse la cpu non passa mai i 15 20 %
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Shin_> uso della cpu
<cristian_c> e qual è il problema?
<Shin_> il prob è il troppo caldo
<cristian_c> lol
<Shin_> e ho pensato
<cristian_c> e cosa c'entra con la bassa percentuale cpu?
<Shin_> visto che la cpu non  è usata eccessivamente
<jester1-> dovrebbe scaldare meno
<Shin_> questo calore dipenderà dalla scheda grafica
<cristian_c> Shin_, ma i driver intel sono solo quelli open e si trovano già nel kernel
<Shin_> e con quelli  si arrivava a 101 gradi
<Shin_> cosa non buona e giusta
<cristian_c> loooool
<Shin_> pensa che ora è a 80
<cristian_c> Shin_, spegni il pc
<cristian_c> ma dubito che il pc sopporti queste temperature a lungo senza fondere
<Shin_> e poi vado al mere???
<cristian_c> Shin_, hai sentito la ventola partire a mille?
<Shin_> mare?
<Shin_> sii
<Shin_> ora gira  sotto i mille :)
<cristian_c> Shin_, da quando usi questo pc?
<Shin_> ho pure controllato se fosse intasata di polvere la ventola
<Shin_> ma nulla di eccessivo
<cristian_c> Shin_, in live qual'è la temperatura?
<cristian_c> e nel bios?
<cristian_c> Shin_, come hai guardato?
<cristian_c> quando hai comprato il pc?
<Shin_> smontato
<Shin_> non è recente il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<Shin_> ha diversi anni
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Shin_, e poi cos'hai fatto dopo averlo smontato?
<cristian_c> e perché l'hai smontato?
<Shin_> ehmmm
<cristian_c> ?
<Shin_> ho controllato la ventolina se era troppo piena di polvere
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Shin_> ma queste sono le cose  che trovi in rete ormai
<Shin_> e poi ho riontato tutto
<cristian_c> Shin_, quindi l'hai sganciata dal dissipatore?
<Shin_> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Shin_> non è stato necessario
<Shin_> era pulita
<cristian_c> dovevi farlo
<cristian_c> e pure riapplicare la pasta termica
<cristian_c> ci credo che poi fonde il pc
<cristian_c> Shin_, ma non hai mica detto perché l'hai smontato
<Shin_> nello stato in cui ero non credo sia quello il prob
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Shin_> cristian_c:  RISCALDA TROPPO!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> appunto
<jester1-> Shin_: con winz che fa
<Shin_> non è il mio hobby smontare notebook :P
<Shin_> winz pure riscalda ma non in questo modo esagerato
<Shin_> la ventola non è mai partita a 1000
<jester1-> amd scalda di natura
<Shin_> jester1-:  è in intel
<cristian_c> Shin_, ti ho chiesto nel bios quali temperature fa
<jester1-> Shin_: fisso o prtabile
<jester1-> portabile*
<cristian_c> Shin_, il punto è che non rimosso la polvere tra dissi e ventola
<cristian_c> *non hai
<Shin_> quando ho controllato prima erano le stesse riportate sotto ubuntu
<Shin_> cristian_c:  ci ho sparato arica con il compressore
<cristian_c> Shin_, non basta mica
<Shin_> se 'era polvere di sicuro non è rimasta!!
<cristian_c> è incastrato
<cristian_c> tra il dissi e la ventola
<Shin_> no dai me lo rifai rismontare ora:(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Shin_, comunque, non ci hai detto le temperature del bios
<Shin_> cristian_c:  come da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Shin_, 80°C?
<Shin_> ho visto prima per cercare il modello erd era un paio di gradi in meno
<jester1-> Shin_: cintrolla nel bios se la velocità delle ventola è in automatico. se sdcalda e gira solo a 1000 è poco
<Shin_> non ci sono voci che facciano riferimento alle fan  nel bios
<cristian_c> Shin_, 78°C non è normale nel bios
<Octy> Buondì! Qualcuno usa evolution con un account Google? Se provo a modificare un contatto da errore...
<cristian_c> già 70°C è da allarme
<Shin_> cristian_c:  lo so che non è normale per questo sto perdendo tutto sto tempo :P
<cristian_c> Shin_, e infatti non c'entra con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Shin_, tantomeno con driver intel per la gpu
<cristian_c> hai cannato l'analisi
<Shin_> dottore lo abbiamo perso  :D
<Shin_> provo a spegnerlo per un po e lo riaccendo tendolo nel bios e controllo un po la temperatura se sale
<Shin_> se dovesse salire, mi armo di pasienza , cacciavite e rismonto tutto :)
<Shin_> grazie per la pazienza
<Shin_> ciao
<fabio__> sera
<fabio__> ma non si può rimettere da ubunto 14.04 nel menu rapido della pendrive l opzione formatta?e magari pure smonta?grazie
<cristian_c> fabio__, men
<cristian_c> *menù rapido?
<fabio__> tasto dx
<cristian_c> fabio__, ma non fai prima ad aprire gparted?
<cristian_c> troppa fatica?
<fabio__> troppo complicato si
<fabio__> :-(
<fabio__> l ho fatto da terminale...ma prima era piu comodo..
<fabio__> perchè hanno tolto?
<cristian_c> fabio__, che c'entra il terminale?
<fabio__> oggi formattata da terminale..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fabio__, fallo da gparted
<cristian_c> senza terminale
<fabio__> aridinghete...
<fabio__> troppo complicato...
<fabio__> lo so che è fattibile da gparted..
<cristian_c> fabio__, che cos'è complicato?
<cristian_c> aprire il programma?
<fabio__> chiedevo se era possibile rimettere opzione nel menu..
<cristian_c> fabio__, se fai fatica su linux, pensa su winz
<fabio__> e il perchè è  stato tolto
<cristian_c> fabio__, non ha molto senso
<fabio__> non uso winz
<fabio__> quindi? non si puo rimettere?
<jester-> fabio__: cazzia in #ubuntu-dev
<jester-> è la che decidono
<fabio__> ok glazie kiss
<fabio__> jester-,  sera
<jester-> sera fabio__
<alsangui> buonasera a tutti.
<alsangui> vorrei installare uubuntu server su un dell sc420 non e certificato. Prima avevo centos. Che ne dite?
<jester-> alsangui:  portatile?
<alsangui> no si tratta di un server desktop poweredge
<jester-> alsangui: per saperlo devi provare
<jester-> se non ha eth strane funza
<alsangui> non credo abbhia schede strane . Grazie . provo
<jester-> visto la grafica non c'è
<noiano> buonasera
<noiano> ho un problema con lo schermo del mio laptop dopo l'upgrade dell hwe (sono su 12.04). Quando lo schermo si spegne per risparmio energia non c'è verso di riaccenderlo ... devo riavviare 0_0
<noiano> qualche idea?
<jester-> noiano: avanzare a 14.04?
<noiano> jester-: non ho tempo ora ... ad agosto si pensa
<noiano> in ogni caso la 12.04 è ancora supportata
<jester-> noiano: se dopo aggiornamento prova a partire con il kernel precedente
<noiano> jester-: non parte più il kernel dell'hwe precedente
<noiano> sono bloccato
<jester-> strano
<noiano> se il pc lo sospendo e lo risveglio tutto funziona benissimo
<noiano> è solo quando chiudo lo schermo o quando si attiva il risparmio energetico
<noiano> ho dovuto installare xserver-xorg-input-synaptic perchè per qualche strano motivo il processo di upgrade di hwe l'aveva rimosso
<noiano> magari ci sono altri pacchetti rimossi?
<noiano> qualcosa di meno evidente?
<sergios> salve  a tutti! su lubuntu posso gestire uno schermo esterno come estensione dello schermo principale? su LXRandR mi da solo la possibilità di duplicarlo!
<jester-> sergios: io lo faccio normalmente
<sergios> -.-'
<jester-> sergios: scheda video?
<sergios> jester- io uso lubuntu 13.10 su un asus 1025c
<sergios> jester mi ricorderesti il comando per interrogare quale scheda video ho?
<sergios> mi pare sia una cedar trail
<jester-> sergios: lspci | grep -i vga
<sergios> jester- Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jester-> sergios: che grafica usi
<sergios> jester- intendi quali driver?
<jester-> sergios: intendo ambinet egrafico
<sergios> lxde su lubuntu
<sergios> jester- lxde su lubuntu
<jester-> sergios: ci saranno le impostazioni video
<sergios> jester- ti posto una schermata delle impostazioni del monitor... momento
<Harlock_> Ciao
<Harlock_> è qui che posso chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> !chiedi | Harlock_
<ubot-it> Harlock_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Harlock_> ho appena installato ubutu, quindi sono totalmente spaesato. sono riuscito a installare skype.... ho aperto, tutto ok, ho pigiato sulla X e credo che mi si sia rimpicciolito, dovè nascosto?
<jester-> Harlock_: unity?
<Harlock_> eh? ubuntu, 14.04
<Harlock_> si credo sia unity
<jester-> Harlock_: si rimpicciolisce nell'icona sulla barra. cliccala
<Harlock_> non cè l'icona sulla barra, ho clickato per chiudere
<jester-> Harlock_: se aperto appare l'icona nella barra a sinistra
<jester-> se non aperto aprilo
<Harlock_> ricevo le notifiche, se provo a loggarmi mi dice che è gia' in esecuzione ma non cè l'icona
<jester-> Harlock_: come lo hai installato
<Harlock_> ti assicuro che non cè, sta barra vorrei anche spostarla ma non so come
<Harlock_> ho trovato una guida, l'ho scaricato e installato da terminal
<jester-> comunque l'icona sulla barra ci deve essere. scorri la barra in basso
<Harlock_> la barra è a sinistra la tiro su e giu' e non compare
<Harlock_> non ho barre in basso
<Harlock_> alt tab non lo trovo neanche
<sergios> un servizio per postare immagini?
<Harlock_> skype :)
<Harlock_> dai ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuti che sto sudando :)
<krabador> !image | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Harlock_> bentornato jester
<Harlock_> come posso risolvere?
<sergios> krabador grazie
<sergios> jester- scusa l'attesa... http://imgur.com/QZLdAsS
<sergios> jester- come vedi l'unica opzione che ho è quella di accendere il monitor connesso con cavo hadmi
<jester-> sergios: se non metti la spunta sul primo
<jester-> sergios: sicuro che sia la gui monitor?
<Harlock_> forse devo riavviare, leggo cosi' su un forum provo?
<Harlock_> ma su ubuntu una barra mobile come quella di windows è possibile?
<sergios> jester-  la apro da preferenze\impostazioni del monitor
<jester-> sergios: metti la spunta al primo monitor
<jester-> o è disattivato
<Harlock_> riavvio 2 minuti e torno
<sergios> jester- se metto la spunta al primo manda il segnale al monitor esterno doppiando quello del portatile
<sergios> jester- ma appunto non posso esterlo ma solo duplicarlo
<jester-> sergios: si dovrebbe settare indipendente
<sergios> jester- non posso *estenderlo me lo duplica di default
<sergios> jester- non ho altre opzioni
<jester-> sergios: non conosco lxde forse è la sceda un po scarsa
<sergios> jester- probabile :P   grazie lo stesso
<harlock_> ok oora quando lo chiudo lo trovo nel menu col simbolo del vortice
<harlock_> come posso spostare la barra di unbuntu14 da un altra parte? dovè il comando?
<jester-> harlock_: installa unity-tweak-tool ma non penso sia spostabile
<harlock_> ok lo provo grazie mille
<harlock_> jester se io volessi provare un interfaccia grafica piu' flessibile devo formattare e reinstallare?
<jester-> no basta installarla
<jester-> xubuntu-desktop
<krabador> la barra non è predisposta per essere spostata
<jester-> lubuntu-desktop
<harlock_> trovo sempre nel software center?
<jester-> kubuntu-deesktop
<jester-> sempre nel center
<jester-> roba non nel center è male
<harlock_> ah ah
<harlock_> xubuntu o kubuntu desktop non ci sono nel software center
<krabador> per casini da roba non nel center , non si fa assistenza
<krabador> harlock_, terminale --- sudo apt-get install
<krabador> e uno dei 2
<harlock_> ok dopo che scrivo sta stringa mi sovrascrive unity?
<krabador> no
<harlock_> sudo apt-get kubuntu desktop E: Invalid operation kubuntu
<krabador> in avvio puoi scegliere l'interfaccia grafica
<krabador> harlock_, hai copiato ed incollato male
<krabador> ci vuole -
<harlock_> -sudo apt-get kubuntu?
<harlock_> scusa sono estremamente spratico
<harlock_> 20 anni di windows
<krabador> fino a 10 anni fa, in windows si usava il prompt
<harlock_> ok install
<harlock_> saltato un comando
<harlock_> sorry
<krabador> se incolli male non va neanche lí
<harlock_> ok adesso che ha fatto devo riavviare?
<jester-> harlock_: hai fatto cosa
<harlock_>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<krabador> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , nel caso di xubuntu
<jester-> mica installi un de in 10 secondi netti
<harlock_> ah ah
<harlock_> ;_;
<krabador> harlock , smettere di prendere per il culo aiuta
<jester-> e poi lo devi cambiare alla finestra di login
<harlock_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package kubuntu
<harlock_> quindi non è andata a buon fine
<harlock_> non voglio prendere per il culo, solo che sto cercand di capire come funge
<harlock_> vado su terminal che glii scrivo per farmi scaricare kubuntu?
<jester-> harlock_: leggi quello che ti si scrive
<jester-> <krabador> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , nel caso di xubuntu
<harlock_> sarà il caldo che mi instupidisce riprovo
<harlock_> ecco ora che chiede il terminale riferisco: 743 mega, non posso impostare un percorso dove metterlo a mano?
<harlock_> va bene per stanotte ho finito di rompere le scatole, già che ho mezzo risolto skype è un passo avanti, torno a windows fino a lunedi
<harlock_> grazie del support buona serata
<maya78> ciao krabador ti ricordi di me
<krabador> maya78, come va?
<maya78> buona sera a tuttu,avrei un grosso problema da risolvere ci sarebbe qualche buona anima disponibile please
<maya78> ciao Krab
<maya78> malissimo,cmq ti ricordi dove eravamo rimasti,dimmi di si ti prego
<maya78> adesso quando accendo il pc mi da    missing operating sistem e li rimane
<maya78> ce qualcuno in  chatt
<jester-> maya78: pare che si sei segato vista
<krabador> maya78, con il ripristino dell'mbr di win, se il sistema non va, è stato segato
<maya78> e quindi cosa posso fare
<jester-> maya78: sperare che la moglie non ti linci
<maya78> hahahaha
<maya78> ciao Jes
<jester-> maya78: ripristinata mbr  scollegati i dischi e tolto il dvd se non parte vista lo hai piallato
<maya78> allora non posso nemmeno piu mettere di nuovo sto ca..o di vista
<jester-> bè vista se hai il cd lo rimetti
<maya78> pardon ma cosa e mbr
<jester-> gli dici di non fromattare magari qualcosa si salva
<jester-> mbr è il settore di avvio del disco, dove legge le istruzioni per caricare il sistema
<maya78> come faccio,un tutorial per favore,senza che vi rompo l anima
<jester-> era sovrascritto da grub ed è stato ripristinato
<jester-> maya78: bè cd vista e proveci
<jester-> procedi*
<jester-> hai un disco solo
<maya78> ho combinato un graaaande pasticcio
<maya78> no ne ho tre
<jester-> maya78: ma se uno ci lavora i backup sono di rigore
<krabador> maya78, fisso o notebook
<maya78> fisso
<maya78> cmq per la cronaca maya e il mio cane
<maya78> dai ragazzi cercate una soluzione anche se devo rivolgermi ad un tecnico se ne vale la pena
<jester-> maya78: soluzione installare vista senza far formattare
<maya78> si va benissimo,ma poi trovo di nuovo tutti i file
<jester-> maya78: boh devi provare
<maya78> ci sono istanze memorie e quant altro di lavori fatti da mia moglie
<maya78> ma di preciso cosa avrei fatto di sbagliato
<jester-> maya78: la moglie impara a farsi i backup e a curare il marito manesco
<maya78> giusto
<maya78> cosi impara
<jester-> maya78: che ne sappiamo cosa hai fatto, secondo me manco hai deframmentato vista
<jester-> e forse scelta l'opzione sbagliata in installazione
<krabador> maya78, per i dati, puoi caricare ubuntu in live, montare la partizione, e copiarli in giro
<maya78> ho solo lanciato l iso di ubuntu e quando mi chiedeva se mantenere entrambi i sistaemi ho accettato
<maya78> mi potete guidare passo passo perche ubuntu non lo conosco affatto
<maya78> se potete
<jester-> maya78: il danno è fatto quandi l'unica possibilità è installare vista senza formarttare la partizione
<maya78> ok dimmi
<jester-> maya78: cosa centra ubuntu con installazione vista
<maya78> niente  era quello che avrei fatto prima del danno
<krabador> maya78, se carichi ubuntu , con l'opzione "prova ubuntu" , puoi aprire la partizione win, accedere ai dati
<jester-> krabador: vista è scemo la user la fa vedere bianca
<krabador> copiare gli stessi dati da un'altra parte
<maya78> come ,dove ,pigiare cosa
<krabador> jester-, problemi di accesso?
<jester-> krabador: no pare sia un simlink non so dove
<maya78> ma voi vi potete connettere col mio pc in remoto
<krabador> jester-, tutta la user?
<jester-> ma certo che avere ancora vista è grossa
<jester-> krabador: prova
<krabador> maya78,  no, non si offre questo tipo di servizio
<maya78> ma a mee
<jester-> krabador: provare costa niente
<maya78> ok sorry
<jester-> maya78: se il pc non parte come ci si connette
<krabador> maya78, quel pc è connettibile ad internet?
<maya78> adesso sono cannesso altrimenti come farei a parlare con voi
<krabador> maya78, stai usando quel pc?
<maya78> si
<krabador> maya78, e come?
<maya78> con ubuntu di prova
<krabador> allora sei già in live
<maya78> metto il dvd iso di ubuntu
<maya78> certo
<jester-> maya78:https://neosmart.net/wiki/recovering-windows-bootloader/
<krabador> maya78, se sei in versione di prova sei già in live
<maya78> si
<krabador> maya78, apri il gestore dei files, clicca a sinistra sulla partizione win
<maya78> se volete vi spiego tutto da capo
<maya78> perdonami dove si trova la partizione win
<jester-> madu
<maya78> non conosco ubuntu
<jester-> <krabador> maya78, apri il gestore dei files,
<maya78> dai Jester cerca di essere tollerante non conosco per niente ubuntu
<jester-> maya78: non leggi e non segui
<jester-> e non è piacevole scrivere piu volte la stessa cosa
<maya78> quello a sinistra  armadietto con cassetto aperto
<maya78> avete ragione
<jester-> al che uno si rompe gli agnisdei e ignora
<krabador> oggi per esempio hai girato intorno 10 min
<krabador> prima di mandare il comando che ti era stato suggerito
<maya78> desktop,documenti,immagini etc etc
<krabador> maya78, di lato ci sono anche le partizion i
<maya78> hp ,factory image
<maya78> non vi rompete  prima o poi ci riesco
<maya78> si chiama proprio partizione
<maya78> dai ragazzi non mi lasciate di nuovo solo
<maya78> sono andato nel terminale ed ho digidato partizione e mi e uscito Gparted
<maya78> siete andati,cmq grazie lo stesso vi capisco
<maya78> almeno mi mandate un tutorial
<maya78> posso rivolgermi a qualcunaltro
<maya78> Krab Jes non vi daro piu fastidio
<maya78> le ho trovate le partizioni dai
<maya78> sono proprio solo solo
<maya78> caveat mi puoi aitare tu
<krabador> maya78, procurati un supporto di win, fallo partire in boot, e reinstalla senza formattare
<krabador> lui ti creerà un'altro utente
<maya78> poi
<krabador> una volta finita l'installazione potrai accedere ai dati che avevi nella cartella dell'altro utente
<maya78> quelli che ho sono buoni
<krabador> non chiamare quello nuovo come quello vecchio
<maya78> ma i cd che ho sono buoni
<maya78> per fare la reinstallazione
<maya78> poi se tutto andra per il meglio vorrei cmq mettere ubuntu
<gianlu90> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04 sul mio toshiba satellite c850d p11 ma non rileva nessuna scheda di rete wireless
<maya78> Krabador le partizioni poi le ho trovate
<krabador> gianlu90, apri il terminale , manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | gianlu90
<ubot-it> gianlu90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianlu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821846/
<maya78> notte  e buona domenica K,J
<gianlu90> niente?
<krabador> gianlu90, rfkill list
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<gianlu90> sembra che nn faccia nulla...oppure c mette tempo
<krabador> gianlu90, allora, la 10.04 è troppo vecchia, scarica il supporto di installazione della 14.04 o al minimo 12.04, fa la pendrive usb o il dvd, manda in live, connettiti con il cavo lan e vedi se la wireless viene rilevata
<krabador> in caso affermativo, aggiorna
<gianlu90> io volevo mettere questa versione xke era piu leggera e veloce
<gianlu90> non ho una buona configurazione...dualcore amd con 4gb di ram
<krabador> gianlu90, la 10.04 è pressochè obsoleta
<gianlu90> si ma gira molto piu velocemente
<gianlu90> peccato..
<krabador> e non è piu' supportata
<krabador> gianlu90, la versione principale di ubuntu è passata a unity, che po' essere piu' pesante per configurazioni piu' datate
<krabador> ma 4 gb di ram non sono pochi
<krabador> puoi andare tranquillamente con xubuntu e lubuntu
<krabador> gianlu90, che dualcore amd è?
<krabador> il supporto della 10.04 è finito a maggio 2013
<krabador> il 9 maggio
<gianlu90> nn lo so nemmeno esattamente che modello è
<gianlu90> in effetti nn è il mio...ma di un mio amico
<krabador> guarda, sicuramente la 14.04 con unity è piu' pesante delle altre derivate , sempre 14.04 , con altri ambienti grafici
<krabador> gianlu90, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> queste sono le derivate
<krabador> le piu' pesanti son ubuntu  e kubuntu
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu sono le piu' leggere
<krabador> e lubuntu è la piu' leggera di tutte
<krabador> in tutte si possno usare ed installare gli stessi programmi
<gianlu90> grazie!
<krabador> il kernel della 10.04 è veramente vecchio
<krabador> ne è passata tantissima di acqua sotto i ponti
<krabador> e sono stati fatti tantissimi passi avanti
<gianlu90> si ma ho provato a fare un aggiornamento ad un altro pc
<krabador> inoltre sarebbe piu' vulnerabile
<gianlu90> ma è rallentato moltissimo
<gianlu90> nonostante abbia 3 gb di ram
<gianlu90> e un dualcore intel a 2 ghz
<krabador> gianlu90, "ma è rallentato moltissimo", non si possono paragonare differenti configurazioni
<krabador> hardware diverso , prestazioni diverse , per motivi diversi
<krabador> gianlu90, puoi scaricare le varie iso delle varie derivate, e vedere come vanno, provandole in live
<gianlu90> poi la grafica di unity nn la digerisco proprio
<krabador> facendo la usb
<gianlu90> ok
<maya78> Jester
<maya78> Krabador
<maya78> lanciato primo disco ripristino Vista alla sezione ripara lancio,alla fine mi dice di riavviare e così faccio.Magicamente e senza formattare mi compare di nuovo Vista anche se un po lento ma con tutti i file e programmi che avevo
<krabador> maya78, bene
<jester-> alleluia
<maya78> grazie a voi
<maya78> adesso mi chiedevo come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu o quel che ne rimane per poi installarlo come si deve
<krabador> maya78,  fai tutto dalla live di ubuntu
<maya78> in tutto questo l'hdd esterno non l'ho inserito
<maya78> che dite posso
<krabador> maya78,  dalla live di ubuntu, puoi modificare le partizioni a dovere, ed installare ubuntu
<maya78> per il live di ubuntu devo rimettere il dvd
<maya78> e se poi mi si incanta di nuovo
<krabador> maya78, tra dvd o pendrive usb, preoccupati di avere un supporto funzionante, e puoi fare tutt o
<jester-> maya78: copia e poi mettici winz 7, deframmenti e vieni in canale da live
<jester-> vista è una roba abominevole
<krabador> si, infatti
<krabador> 7 è l'ideale
<jester-> er mejo
<maya78> avete pienamente ragione appena avrò la possibilità metterò winz 7 al pc che non uso piu ma questo devo lasciarlo com'è perchè mia moglie ha imparato con vista
<maya78> e anche io
<jester-> maya78: lol manco si accorge della differenza e poi mica sarà impedita
<jester-> che avucàtt sarebbe
<maya78> no non lo è di sicuro ma se pensi che io sono piu bravo di lei,fatti du conti
<jester-> te sei da curare
<jester-> lol
<jester-> sei come balotelli quando esce la sera
<maya78> hahahahahahaha,faccio tante cose col pc molto con l'intuito,ma col poco tempo che mi ritrovo faccio fatica a ricordare tante cose
<maya78> prima mi avete snobbato alla grande
<maya78> cmq siete mitici
<maya78> adesso spero che riavviando sia tutto come prima
<maya78> cmq voi potete aiutarmi passo passo nel deframmentare le partizioni per una buona installazione di ubuntu?Please
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> non lo faremmo mai per win
<krabador> ma claro que si , per ubuntu
<maya78> aaaaaa ecco perchè nn mi avete aiutato
<jester-> maya78: vista strumenti di sistema
<maya78> poi
<jester-> maya78: se fai cosi con la moglie prima che trovi il verso parti a pasqua e finisci a natale
<maya78> hahahahaha
<jester-> se di dessi pena di guardare dentro a utilità di sistema vedresti che cazzo c'è
<maya78> ok ci sono andato
<jester-> maya78: e cosi per caso c'è  deframmantazione, o no
<maya78> allora
<maya78> apri utilità di frammentazione dischi?
<jester-> secondo te?
<maya78> bravo
<maya78> io
<jester-> mica serve la girfandola per bagnare l'orto
<maya78> ok adesso come mi devo muovere
<krabador> maya78, esegui la deframmentazione
<jester-> fai deframmentare a vai a tenere compagnia alla signora che ci mette un bel po
<krabador> e infatti,
<krabador> ci metterà parecchio
<jester-> weeei è li belle che biotta che faccio?
<krabador> maya78, salutalo, e reincontralo domani
<maya78> ci metterà cosi tanto raga
<krabador> si, qualche ora
<krabador> anche 4-5
<krabador> dipende dalla grandezza
<maya78> ok poi ci si sente domani
<krabador> e dallo spazio occupato frammentato ù
<maya78> poi cosa faccio
<maya78> mi date il vostro cell cosi vi do notizie
<maya78> ok partito
<jester-> maya78: non stare li a guardare i quadratini che si muovono, vai a fare una consumata
<krabador> maya78, non è ironia
<krabador> ci mette veramente ore
<jester-> se mai fatto tira mattina
<jester-> fai in tempo a farne un paio etc etc
<maya78> ciao Jester
<maya78> apena mia moglie finisce di scrivere
<maya78> cmq nell'utilità di  deframmentazione dei dischi è spuntato Esegui in base a una pianificazione (scelta consigliata) alle 1.00 ogni mercoledì,l'ultima esecuzione  il 16/07/2014
<maya78> ok si vo,notte Krabador
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-20
<samurai> buona domenica a tutti
<samurai> posso chiedere se questo è l unico canale in italiano e come velocizzare transmission?
<enzotib> samurai, unico canale in italiano in generale, certamente no, ufficiale di ubuntu per il supporto, allora sì
<samurai> grazie
<qwebirc799745> salve a tutti, dovrei passare ad ubuntu sapreste consigliarmi?
<qwebirc799745> c'è qualcuno?
<pantera2000> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pantera2000> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<qwebirc799745> io uso tantissimo programmi CAD , tipo autocad, sketchup ma vedo che non girano bene su ubuntu, cosa faccio????? installo una doppia partizione?
<pantera2000> qwebirc799745: per quei programmi linux non è indicato quindi usa un dualboot
<qwebirc799745> ma rallenta il pc? che versione dovrei installare?
<qwebirc799745> ho un i3 con 300gb
<pantera2000> se il pc è lento è lento
<pantera2000> installa 14.04
<pantera2000>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<pantera2000> ma prima provala da live
<pantera2000> non installare subito
<qwebirc799745> ma ubuntu, kubuntu o lubuntu?
<pantera2000> eh quello dipende da te
<pantera2000> hanno lo stesso motore cambia solo la carrozzeria
<qwebirc799745> ma se metto il dual boot c'è magari una cartella in cui posso scambiare i file ? tipo se ho delle immagini in windows e le voglio aprire con ubuntu, posso quando avvio ubuntu trovarle da qualceh parte?
<pantera2000> si
<qwebirc799745> perfetto grazie !
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sin_> hola!è possibile abilitare nella sessione ospite la connessione a internet a tempo?
<cristian_c> a tempo?
<cristian_c> sin_, magari puoi lavorare di cron
<sin_> si,voglio che si possano connette soloin determinati orari
<cristian_c> ma credo sia legato ad orari, più che altro
<sin_> cron?
<cristian_c> !cron | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<sin_> vado
<sin_> cron vabene .non riesco a salvare la riga di comando.ho la vers.14.04 lts
<sin_> il com.crontab -e da terminale  non mi apre gedit (come da guida)
<jester-> ci devi mettere la stringa e salvare
<sin_> come faccio per vedere i contenuti? "Impossibile mostrare il contenuto di questa posizione"
<krabador> "contenuti" ?
<sin_> ?
<krabador> nel senso, che cosa stai facendo ?
<sin_> sto cercando di fare una prova con crontab.ne ho fatta una e secondo la guida dovrebbe essere mem in quella posizione.mi appare quel messaggio
<fra_dolcino> ciao, ho un pc senza il led per il cap locks, quindi quando switcho spesso non sò se cap locks è inserito oppure no, è possibile aggiungere una notifica che segnala quando è inserito e quando no?
<nonnosport> ciao
<nonnosport> ho un problema con una stampante samsung
<pimpoli> ciao
<pimpoli> posso chiedere aiuti qui?
<pimpoli> aiuto
<cristian_c> !chiedi | pimpoli
<ubot-it> pimpoli: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pimpoli> ok. devo installare Ubuntu 14.04 sul pc di un amico, un portatile Compaq con Win8. Lui vuole avere solo Ubuntu
<pimpoli> come mi comporto con UEFI? iopensavo di spazzare via tutto e cambiare impostazione da BIOS in Legacy, e poi fare come ho sempre fatto sulle macchine a 32 bit
<pimpoli> quindi tab partizioni in mbrdos,  quattro part primarie e via discorrendo
<pimpoli> è fattibile?
<krabador> !uefi | pimpoli
<ubot-it> pimpoli: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> leggi attentamente questa
<pimpoli> ho già letto,ma mi ha confuso ancora di più
<pimpoli> per quello volevo settare il bios a legacy e poi ricondurmi su una strada che conosco bene
<krabador> pimpoli, disabilita l'avvio rapido da win8, deframmenta, fa partire ubuntu 64 bit, esegui il partizionamento manuale, e finita l'installazione, puoi impostare ubuntu in bios, nel secure boot
<pimpoli> quindi non tolgo neanche il secure boot da bios?
<pimpoli> scusa l'insistenza ma la macchina non è mia e ci tengo a non fargli dei casini
<krabador> pimpoli, fa venire il diretto interessato , allora
<pimpoli> eh...se il diretto interessato sapesse installare una distro GNU/Linux non mi avrebbe interpellato
<pimpoli> quindi ricapitolando al partizionamento manuale (è l' ghe ho dubbi)
<krabador> pimpoli, mettere in modalità legacy, ti mette di fronte a questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Modalit.2BAOA_legacy
<pimpoli> oltre le canoniche partizioni linux gli devo impostare un punto di mount sulla partizioncina EFI e poi il GRUB lo lascio su /dev/sda ?
<krabador> pimpoli, semplicemente fai una partizione per il root, una partizione swap, non piu' grande della ram presente nel sistema, e in fase di installazione , l'assegni a mano
<pimpoli> si, quello lo so bene
<krabador> e allora, vai tranquillo
<pimpoli> ma dove metto il grub? e imposto il mount sulla partizione EFI?
<krabador> il grub lo lasci su sda
<krabador> il punto di mount sempre / deve essere
<pimpoli> quindi la partizione EFI la ignoro?
<krabador> se fai tutto in UEFI, segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Partizionamento per il partizionamento
<pimpoli> ok grazie per l'aiuto...gentilissimoù
<krabador> di niente
<nellix> Salve ! Ho installato Tellico su ubuntu 12.10.Tutto ok.L'ho "caricato" con circa 500 elementi. Ha funzionato benissimo per un mesetto. Da ieri ha "perso" i collegamenti del campo apposito con i rispettivi files nel HD. Devo tornare alla concorrenza ? :-) Grazie !
<faust> la domanda è "devo tornare alla concorrenza?"
<faust> ?
<nellix> scusa per la non felice battuta.
<nellix> no , la domanda riguarda cosa devo fare con Tellico
<nellix> grazie
<faust> non uso tellico, ma non ho capito: hai perso i collegamenti dentro tellico o ti si sono cancellati i file dall'HD?
<nellix> i collegamenti
<nellix> i files ci sono
<nellix> o meglio . i collegamenti sonop ancora belli che scritti , ma non funzionano
<nellix> Grazie ! Ci leggiamo dopo , buon proseguimento.
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ho un piccolissimo problema: quando il pc parte ora dice che non riesce a trovare il device su cui far partire il sistema, e mi apre un terminale initramfs
<gatsu1000> ho cercato in giro e provato di tutto, ma non riesco a sistemare la cosa
<gatsu1000> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<oblo> cannot open root device?
<gatsu1000> anche
<gatsu1000> di base è tipo "gave up waiting for..."
<cristian_c> oblo, ?
<gatsu1000> ho provato a modificare le righe di grub, ma niente, stesso errore
<oblo> allora dovrebbe essere un problema di fstab al posto dei devices prova a inserire l'uuid
<cristian_c> ok
<gatsu1000> c'è l'uuid dentro
<oblo> ciao cristian
<gatsu1000> ho provato a mettere i device
<gatsu1000> ma niente
<cristian_c> oblo, ciao
<gatsu1000> stesso errore, ma con il device...
<oblo> controlla col comando blkid se sono giusti
<gatsu1000> uguali
<gatsu1000> ora stavo provando, ma senza riuscirci, a resettare e reinstallare grub, solo che sono su una live di pclinuxos ed ho qualche problema anche per fare questo
<oblo> controlla grub.cfg in boot/grub
<oblo> io ho set root=(hd1,2) ad esempio.. grub al boot deve corrispondere con i parametri di questo file
<gatsu1000> io ho diversi set root
<gatsu1000> ma al massimo hanno l'uuid
<gatsu1000> o sennò ho tipo questo set root='hd1,msdos1'
<oblo> non lo so ho avuto lo stesso problema tempo fa
<oblo> mettendo l'uuid in fstab e midificando quei parametri in quel file mi parte linux ma selezionando una opzione in grub.. facendogli leggere grub.cfg
<gatsu1000> ma se provassi a reinstallare grub?
<oblo> provale tutte :)
<gatsu1000> oook
<gatsu1000> tentem pruem
<gatsu1000> niente, non si toglie
<gatsu1000> rimane bloccato
<oblo> hai provato a selezionare "Detect any grub2 configuration file (grub.cfg)"
<gatsu1000> spetta, ho provato a mettere un delay nel file di configurazione di grub
<gatsu1000> vedo se riesce a partire...
<krabador> e guardo il mondo da un oblo '  lallaaaalallaaaaa
<oblo> krabador!
<marbar42_> chi potrebbe aiutarmi? ho un problema ,la stampante hp 2660 non stampa con xubuntu 12.04.4  ,il driver attuale hplip 3.12.2 ho provato a installare  hplip 3.14.6.run
<oblo> e allora è un zizio ehehe
<oblo> vizio
<krabador> hplip 3.12.2, installato come?
<krabador> e guardo il mondo da un oblo '  lallaaaalallaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<krabador> :D
<marbar42_> spiegati meglio. va bene di default c'è il 3.12.2 e cosi non va
<krabador> marbar42, spiega tu come ti ritrovi il 3.12.2, se l'hai installato a mano in qualche modo , o te lo sei ritrovato all'interno
<krabador> mapreri, apri il terminale, manda dpkg -l | grep hplip
<krabador> !pastebin | marbar42
<ubot-it> marbar42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | marbar42_
<ubot-it> marbar42_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marbar42_>  l'avevo trovato all'interno poi visto che non andava con "sh hplip- 3.14.6.run" da terminale dove l'avevo prima scaricato da hp linux imaging and printing
<marbar42_> krabador ci sei ancora?
<krabador> marbar42_,  apri il terminale, manda dpkg -l | grep hplip
<krabador> !pastebin | marbar42_
<ubot-it> marbar42_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marbar42_> mi da come risultato rc hplip 3.12.2-1 ubuntu 3.4 sotto rc hplip gui il resto eguale
<krabador> marbar42_, per favore, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | marbar42_
<ubot-it> marbar42_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marbar42_> scusami , devo andare chiamerò piu tardi
<krabador> ok, salve
<TheSin_> ciao, sto installando kubuntu su un pc AMD64 con scheda geforce6800 gt. avviando dalla live ho la  grafica impazzita e riesco a vedere bene solo licona installa kubuntu e l'immagine di sfondo... il resto degli elementi si intravedono a flash quando ci passo su col cursore, è impossibile operare e sistemare le partizzioni, che facccio?
<krabador> TheSin_, nel menu di boot della live, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona poi "prova ubuntu"
<TheSin_> Ciao krabador, ho avviato in modalità prova, è quello il casino
<krabador> cosa non è chiari di "nel menu di boot della live, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona poi "prova ubuntu" " ?
<TheSin_> non sono ferrato, allora ho l'iso in un pennino avviabile, seleziono il pennino come origine poi continuo a premere f6?
<TheSin_> forse sto riuscendo ad andare avanti con l'installazione sono riuscito a tentativi ad impostare swap e spazio per l'installazione, magari una volta installato riesco ad aggiornare i driver?
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, riavvia quello che stai facendo
<krabador> rimanda in boot ubuntu
<krabador> nel menu in cui hai l'opzione "prova ubuntu" premi f6
<krabador> selezioni la voce nomodeset
<TheSin_> ah
<krabador> poi selezioni prova
<krabador> ce l'hai fatta adesso?
<TheSin_> si adesso ho capito, dopo che seleziono nomodeset gli errori grafici sono andati?
<TheSin_> (cmq mentre parliamo sta installando, che faccio annullo?
<krabador> TheSin_, no ma dagli una martellata magari
<TheSin_> posso fare il nomodeset al termine dell'installazione? a ha hah
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, a che punto sta dell'installazione ?
<TheSin_> si dovrei maledetto computer
<TheSin_> sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> TheSin_, il computer è in balia di te che non sai usarlo
<TheSin_> le scritte statiche le vedo se non tocco niente
<krabador> se potesse parlare...
<TheSin_> guarda il bug grafico non l'ho mica causato io
<krabador> TheSin_, nomodeset, è per poter risolvere il problema di visualizzaione, non ha senso
<krabador> TheSin_, si non l'hai causato tu, ma te ne sbatti di fare quello che si dovrebbe per evitarlo
<krabador> TheSin_, puoi annullare, e ripetere la procedura di installazione
<TheSin_> ho cercato di mettere i driver consigliati ma dalla live non me lo fa fare
<krabador> TheSin_, infatti non si puo' fare dalla live , pretendendo di usarli in live
<TheSin_> ok forse faccio prima riavvio di forza allora
<TheSin_> provo il nomodeset e ti aggiorno
<krabador> il driver vuole il riavvio , e in live quindi non ha senso
<krabador> vedi che non ha colpa il pc?
<TheSin_> chiaro, ma l'idea di user friendly è molto aleatoria, inserire un driver che permetta una visualizzazione sicura nella live sarebbe stato adeguato, ma... a parte le polemiche procedo col riavvio e ti faccio sapere. non ero a conoscenza del nomodeset
<krabador> "visualizzazione sicura" con le migliaia di schede uscite dal 2000 fino ad adesso, praticamente non significa nulla
<TheSin_> ok ho interotto l'installazione che era al 60%
<krabador> ma a parte le polemiche, con le schede di 10 anni, possono esserci anche altri problemi
<TheSin_> riavviato dal pennino
<TheSin_> sono al menu dove mi dice try kubuntu e install kubuntu, premo f6 e non succede nulla, ho sbagliato qualcosa vero?
<krabador> TheSin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=live_boot.jpg
<krabador> devi avere questa
<TheSin_> come faccio per averla?
<TheSin_> è la 14.04 lts
<TheSin_> mi fa la schermata con l'omino contento in basso e poi mi carica lo splash di welcome
<krabador> TheSin_, da dove l'hai scaricata?
<TheSin_> ubuntu-it.org
<TheSin_> stessa cosa mi faceva con ubuntu liscio, mai visto quel menu
<krabador> TheSin_, in ubuntu main, va premuto un tasto , nel momento in cui c'è http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache=
<krabador> ed hai tutti i menu
<krabador> TheSin_, posta l'immagine a cui ti riferisci
<krabador> !image | TheSin_
<ubot-it> TheSin_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<TheSin_> si è questa che mi hai passato per ultima basta che premo un tasto qualsiasi in quella schermata?
<TheSin_> o premo f6?
<krabador> premi una delle frecce
<krabador> appariranno i menu
<krabador> selezioni la lingua
<krabador> selezioni nomodesetr
<TheSin_> ok provo
<krabador> selezioni prova
<TheSin_> eccolo :)
<TheSin_> selezionato nomodeset, ora 'star kubuntu?
<krabador> TheSin_,con f2 selezioni la lingua
<TheSin_> non è un problema la lingua
<krabador> si, ma se la selezioni è ancora meglio
<TheSin_> preferisco installarlo in inglese
<TheSin_> se invece serve per farmi assistenza vado in ita
<TheSin_> si vede correttamente :)
<TheSin_> grazie krabador
<TheSin_> quindi vado in prova
<TheSin_> e poi procedo con l'installazione?
<krabador> puoi installare direttamente , o andare in prova ed installare
<TheSin_> ok sto avviando in prova, procedo con l'istallazione e incrocio le dita :)
<TheSin_> che dal menu dell'installazione non mi fa mettere la password del wifi
<TheSin_> dalla prova si invece
<krabador> andare in prova, ti consente di usare altri strumenti
<krabador> per poi installare tranquillamente
<TheSin_> qualche check che dovrei fare prima?
<krabador> TheSin_, anche se la wireless funziona senza problemi, è consigliabile usare la connessione via cavo lan
<krabador> TheSin_, dipende da come e a cosa debba essere adibito il pc
<TheSin_> guarda lo uso per lavoro, marketing, sotto windows, pian piano vorrei convertirmi a ubuntu, ma mi ci vorrà del tempo per capirlo
<TheSin_> quindi diciamo che andrà in coppia per 1-2 mesi finchè non sapro' padroneggiarlo
<krabador> se c'è già un win , in partizione grande l'intero disco, anche se non occupata tutta, va deframmentato win
<krabador> poi puoi usufruire dell'opzione in installazione "installa  a fianco"
<krabador> oppure fare le partizioni a mano
<TheSin_> già ripulito uno spazietto da 30 giga per linux
<krabador> e farle puntare , selezionando l'opzione "altro" durante l'installazione
<TheSin_> ora cancello l'installazione abortita poco fa e riscrivo sopra
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, se era stata creata durante l'intsallazione precedenter
<krabador> fa "altro"
<krabador> e va a puntare a mano con "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la partizione, assegni "/" come punto di mount
<TheSin_> si si, sono al quinto tentativo ormai, installato con successo su un acer che ha voluto aggiornato il bios se no non andava la ventola
<TheSin_> faccio un / e uno swap grosso quanto la ram
<krabador> ext4 con journaling come file system
<TheSin_> ok l'installazione procede serenamente, appena finisce e riavvia mi chiederà di aggiornare i driver quindi sono positivo che non avro' grossi problemi per oggi, ma per sicurezza daro' conferma qui
<krabador> TheSin_, al riavvio , terminale, software-properties-kde
<krabador> e controlla i driver aggiuntivi
<TheSin_> dal system settings no?
<TheSin_> quindi scrivo sta stringa che mi hai detto tu, che cosa mi devo aspettare?
<krabador> hai una finestra
<krabador> con delle tab
<krabador> vai in quella tutta a destra
<krabador> e controlli i drivers aggiuntivi
<TheSin_> installazione finita con comodo, riavviando
<TheSin_> quindi faccio quel comando nel terminal per prima cosa?
<krabador> TheSin_, riavvia e vedi come va, prima
<TheSin_> dal'altro pc, ho fatto l'aggiornamento da system settings, ho fatto male?
<TheSin_> attivando tutte le fonti trusted
<TheSin_> riavviato ho selezionato Ubuntu
<TheSin_> ok stava caricando il desktop in bassa risoluzione sembra momentaneamente freezato
<TheSin_> aspetto qualche segnale dall'OS
<TheSin_> staticissimo
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, con ctrl alt f2 apparirà un terminale a tutto schermo
<TheSin_> è bloccato non fa nulla
<krabador> TheSin_, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> cosa fa?
<TheSin_> nulla, immagine statica
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, riavvia forzatamente , nel grub, che sarebbe la schermata di caricamento con le opzioni ubuntu
<krabador> premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset, a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> premi f10
<TheSin_> nella schermata coi puntini?
<krabador> TheSin_, in questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<TheSin_> da boot c'era una voce opzioni avanzate di ubuntu, server?
<TheSin_> *serve
<TheSin_> non ce l'ho sta schermata io
<TheSin_> ok trovato dove premere e
<TheSin_> ho una schermata che dice: setparams 'Ubuntu'
<krabador> nella prima linea, mi raccomando
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset, a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> premi f10
<TheSin_> gnu grub version 2.02
<krabador> la prima delle opzioni di grub, è autoselezionata
<krabador> premi e
<TheSin_> allora quiet splash ce l'ho in fondo al box, penultima riga
<krabador> ci vai e scrivi nomodeset a fianco
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> dubbi?
<TheSin_> cè' gia scritto a fianco
<TheSin_> citazione: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13XXX-generic root=blablabla   ro nomodeset quiet splash $vt_handoff
<krabador> hai premuto "e" , e ce l'hai già trovato?
<TheSin_> si
<Kekko13> Scusate c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? (Sono un dilettante alle prime armi). Grazie in Anticipo ^^
<TheSin_> tranne le abbreviazioni cè' quello che ti ho riportato
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, riavvia e seleziona la seconda voce, "opzioini avanzate"
<TheSin_> ok
<TheSin_> ho 2 scelte la seconda presenta recovery mode tra parentesi
<TheSin_> dicevo:
<TheSin_> ho 2 scelte la seconda presenta recovery mode tra parentesi
<krabador> recovery mode
<krabador> nel menu che ti appare , va ad abilitare la rete
<TheSin_> ci premo invio su rete abilitata?
<krabador> mi elenchi le voci, per favore?
<TheSin_> enable networking
<TheSin_> allora
<TheSin_> resume
<TheSin_> clean
<TheSin_> dpkg
<TheSin_> fsck
<TheSin_> grub
<TheSin_> network
<TheSin_> root
<TheSin_> system-summary
<TheSin_> 8 voci totali
<krabador> enable networking
<TheSin_> ok evidenzio e premo invio
<krabador> poi vai su root
<krabador> j+zj+++
<krabador> si
<krabador> altrimenti non va
<TheSin_> ok mi sta mandando a cagare
<TheSin_> couldn't find support for device
<Lamborghini> buonasera, ho ubuntu 14.04, libreffice non si apre più, non parte più, posso installarci  openoffice al suo posto, o mi dite un'altra suite che va bene? grazie
<krabador> TheSin_, connettiti con una lanù
<krabador> cavo lan
<TheSin_> non ce l'ho
<krabador> Lamborghini, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<Lamborghini> l'ho rifatto decine di volte, sia da terminale, sia da software center che da synaptic, niente
<krabador> TheSin_, il recovery mode, non carica parecchi servizi, ci si muove meglio con la connessione cablata
<krabador> TheSin_, altrimenti adesso dovresti configurarla a mano
<krabador> Lamborghini, che cosa hai fatto prima che "libreoffice non si apre piu'" ?
<Lamborghini> non lo so è un amico che mi ha portato il pc
<krabador> Lamborghini, allora facci entrare lui nel supporto
<Matt_91> Salve, non riesco a inviare le email da un VPS con ubuntu  e sendmail. Qualcuno che ha 2 dritte da darmi?
<Lamborghini> adesso sono solo io
<calimero_82> !image
<Guest71325> programmini per fare basi musicali ce ne sono?sono impazzita oggi a cercarne uno ma non ho trovato nulla..
<TheSin_> è difficile configuragli a mano il wifi?
<krabador> TheSin_, seleziona root
<krabador> TheSin_, manda questo mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> TheSin_, poi ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> TheSin_, se non hai errori , manda iwlist wlan0 scan
<TheSin_> allora ho mandato 2 righe:
<krabador> poi iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key s:WIRELESS_KEY
<TheSin_> riga1: mount -o remount,rw /
<TheSin_> non ha detto nulla
<TheSin_> riga2: ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> se non dicono nulla , non hai errori
<TheSin_> nessun messaggio
<TheSin_> ok
<krabador> nell'ultima che ti ho mandato NETWORK_ID deve essere il nome esatto della retewireless
<krabador> e WIRELESS_KEY la chiave
<TheSin_> wlan0scan mi ha generato parecchio testo
<TheSin_> provo a inserirmi
<TheSin_> Error for wireless request ''Set Encode'' (8B2A) : ..........................Invalid Argument
<krabador> TheSin_, l'ultimo deve avere la sintassi precisa
<TheSin_> riprovo
<Kekko13_> Scusate c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<TheSin_> iwconfig wlan0 essid Topogigio key s:topolino
<TheSin_> è la sintassi corretta?
<Kekko13_> Scusate c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> su
<krabador> si
<krabador> Kekko13_, se non chiedi non lo saprai mai
<TheSin_> non gli piace il comando
<krabador> che cosa dice?
<TheSin_> SET failed on device  wlan0 ; Invalid Argument
<Kekko13_> krabador scusami dell'ignoranza, uso  ubuntu Studio 13.10 e vorrei "sbarazzarmi" ufficialmente e perennemente di Windows Xp. Alla schermata di avvio mi chiede quale Os utilizzare.. io vorrei eliminare Windows e entrare automaticamente in Ubuntu. Come posso fare?
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> TheSin_, ma
<krabador> iwlist wlan0 scan  , visualizza la rete a cui provi a connetterti?
<TheSin_> produce troppe schermate, posso scrollare su?
<TheSin_> o funziona il comando /p su linux?
<TheSin_> sono in un condomio ce ne stanno 8
<krabador> Kekko13_, allora, non è consigliabile sbarazzarsi di win, ma se proprio vuoi, cancelli la partizione win, e riassegni lo spazio alla partizione ubuntu
<krabador> Kekko13_, poi aggiorni grub
<krabador> TheSin_, l'importante è che vedi la tua
<Kekko13_> Perchè è sconsigliabile? Ubuntu si appoggia su Win?
<krabador> TheSin_, maiuscole e minuscole, sono fondamentali da mettere precisamente
<TheSin_> non la vedo, ce' un comando per chiedergli di mostrare il responso pagina per pagina?
<TheSin_> su dos ai miei tempi scrivevamo /p in fondo alla stringa
<krabador> Kekko13_, non si appoggia su win
<krabador> Kekko13_, hai mica installato tramite wubi?
<Kekko13_> Si :/
<Kekko13_> la .iso non fungeva.
<krabador> Kekko13_, allora in quel caso ubuntu si appoggia a win
<Kekko13_> Ah quindi non c'è speranza per eliminarlo?
<krabador> Kekko13_, wubi non fa installare veramente ubuntu
<krabador> ma lo installa come se fosse un'applicazione
<krabador> Kekko13_, disinstalla ubuntu da windows, e installa realmente ubunut
<krabador> a quel punto potrai , se proprio vuoi , sbarazzarti di windowa
<Kekko13_> Si ma la iso non funge, non so forse ho un pc che non supporta l'autoinstaller iso.
<krabador> Kekko13_, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<TheSin_> iwlist wlan0 scan (variabile per mostrare per pagina?)
<Lamborghini> ciao  a tutti
<Kekko13_> krabador:  è un Hp con Processore Intel Ghz 1.50
<krabador> Kekko13_, il modello preciso del processore
<TheSin_> sono sicuro del nome rete e della password(wep)
<krabador> Kekko13_, sudo lshw , e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Kekko13_
<Kekko13_> Ehm ora non so di preciso
<jester-> sera
<krabador> Kekko13_, se ha 15 anni il pc, sicuramente la usb non va, ma se masterizzi correttamente la iso, va sicuramente, se selezionata opportunamente in boot
<TheSin_> krabador non mi abandonare che ci siamo quasi
<Kekko13_> krabador grazie ho fatto.. ho letto alcune guide velocemente e un mio amico programmatore mi sta aiutando passo passo, ma l'unica cosa che non capisco è il fatto che ubuntu quando apro un launcher (tipo Game) .exe non lo legge e anche il .jar ... anche se è sviluppato in versione linux. Apre solo l'archivio, ma non l'applicazione.
<Kekko13_> Come mai?
<Kekko13_> krabador il pc ha solo (?) 4-5 anni...
<Matt_91> Kekko13_, devi dire con quale applicazione aprirlo il .jar
<krabador> Kekko13_, chiedi al tuo amico programmatore
<Kekko13_> Vabbè ho capito, ma usare Wubi :/
<Kekko13_> Cmq il processore è  NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller
<TheSin_> krabador come gli dico di mostrarmi i risultati dello scan su piu' videate?
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, per semplificare drasticamente la cosa, togli momentaneamente la protezione
<krabador> manda poi lo stesso comando senza la voce key
<TheSin_> non da errore senza la voce key
<TheSin_> ma non posso disattivare la protezione della rete
<TheSin_> non è che non voglio, non posso
<krabador> TheSin_, prova a mandare apt-get update
<krabador> dimmi che cosa hai
<TheSin_> una serie di errori, una voce stava caricando una percentuale poi un altro elenco sterminato di errori (Failedt to fetch...)
<krabador> TheSin_, non sei connesso quindi
<TheSin_> ultima riga dice
<TheSin_> Some index files failed to download, ignored or old ones used instead
<TheSin_> credo di no
<Kekko13> krabador ora si è presentato un altro problema :/ Windows Xp non parte.
<krabador> TheSin_, non è una supposizione, non sei connesso
<krabador> sicuro di scrivere correttamente la chiave?
<krabador> nel comando precedente che ti da errore?
<TheSin_> era una maniera cortese per dirti chiaro che non sono connesso, sicurissimo la uso da 4 anni
<TheSin_> dev'essre un problema di sintassi
<TheSin_> il fatto che la connessione si chiami Default costituisce un problema?
<Kekko13> krabador ora si è presentato un altro problema :/ Windows Xp non parte.  Viene visualizzato il menù di avviamento emergenza ma non parte. Come faccio ora?
<krabador> TheSin_, non serve fare il permaloso, la key wep è a 128 o 64 bit ?
<TheSin_> s: prima della key non ci deve essere vero?
<TheSin_> ho messo senza s: e non mi ha dato errore
<krabador> te lo stavo per dire
<krabador> ma se 64 o 128, vanno inseriti altri caratteri
<TheSin_> iwconfig wlan0 essid NOMERETE key s:PASSWORD
<krabador> e ti piace fare di testa tua
<TheSin_> la chiave è WEP
<TheSin_> non so a quanti bit sia
<krabador> mi dici
<krabador> se
<krabador> è
<krabador> a
<krabador> 128 o 64?
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> se senza "s:" non ha dato errori
<krabador> rimanda apt-get update
<TheSin_> sono ancora offline
<TheSin_> di nuovo errori
<TheSin_> mi scollego un attimo che magari mi dice  aquanti bit è
<Kekko13> krabador ma se i file di Win sono danneggiati o inesistenti perchè eliminati, ubuntu parte ancora, ma è a rischio?
<krabador> TheSin_, per favore, cerca di disabilitare la protezione, o di procurarti un cavo lan
<krabador> TheSin_, le procedure di ripristino è il caso di farle con le impostazioni base
<krabador> recovery non carica parecchi servizi
<krabador> di base
<jester-> Kekko13: i due centrano come i cavoli a merenda
<Kekko13> in che senso?
<TheSin_> non posso procurarmi nessuno dei 2 a breve, riprovo a mandarlo in recovery mode?
<jester-> nel senso che uno se ne frega delle malattie dell'altro
<Kekko13> jester io ho usato Wubi e ho combinato un casino della madonna
<Matt_91> jester-, epic fail XD
<jester-> bè disinstallato
<krabador> TheSin_, prova a farlo partire normalmente, che se riesci a caricare il terminale tty, ovvero con ctrl alt f1 , possiamo continuare
<Kekko13> si ma ora Win non funziona i file sono inesistenti e io come faccio? Devo masterizzare la iso da Ubuntu Scaricato da Wubi, installarlo e disinstallare quello di Wubi?
<jester-> Kekko13: non parte nessuno dei due?
<TheSin_> faccio un paio di prove :) grazie
<Kekko13> jester parte solo Ubuntu Studio, sono da quello.
<jester-> Kekko13: sudo update-grub
<Kekko13> cosa fa?
<marbar42> c'e molta gente io parlavo con krabador sulla stampante hp 2660 che non va con xubuntu12.04.4
<Kekko13> jester- cosa fa sudo update-grub?
<krabador> marbar42, allora, manda dpkg -l | grep hplip
<krabador> da terminale
<jester-> marbar42: installa hplip-gui e vedi se è compatibile
<krabador> !pastebin | marbar42
<ubot-it> marbar42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kekko13> jester- cosa fa sudo update-grub?
<TheSin_> krabador dal codice (grub?) quelo a cui accedo tramite e posso scrivere qualcosa li per fare avviare solo il terminale?
<TheSin_> senza grafica?
<krabador> TheSin_, si ma non sei comunque connesso, e non risolvi nulla
<Kekko13> jester-:  mi è uscito Creazione di grub.cfg... gasolTrovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-26-lowlatency Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-26-lowlatency iTrovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-11-lowlatency Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-11-lowlatency Trovato Microsoft Windows XP Professional su /dev/sda1
<TheSin_> se avvio kubuntu normale senza grafica non si puo' fare?
<TheSin_> oo magari con un interfaccia ancora piu' scarna
<TheSin_> che sicuro s'impalla per la scheda grafica
<jester-> Kekko13: riavvia
<Kekko13> Mi fido eh
<Kekko13> e.e
<krabador> TheSin_, sto cercando di farti installare il driver , da terminale, ma devi essere connesso
<krabador> TheSin_, hai riprovato il terminale tty ?
<TheSin_> si l'ho intuito ma devo riuscire a connettermi in qualche modo
<krabador> appunto, con terminale tty
<krabador> lo sei
<krabador> devi avviare normalmente
<krabador> e premere ctrl alt f1
<TheSin_> terminale tty, aspe mi so perso
<TheSin_> si ho riavviato 2 volte
<krabador> non ne avevo dubbi
<TheSin_> prima mi ha dato mezzo desktop e si è freezzato, ora schermo nero
<krabador> nel punto in cui si blocca, premi ctrl alt f1
<TheSin_> nulla bloccato
<TheSin_> continuo a riorovare
<jester-> TheSin_: scheda grafica?
<TheSin_> 6800GT
<TheSin_> nvidia
<jester-> vecchia
<jester-> TheSin_: hai pacioccato coi drivers<'
<TheSin_> no dava problemi già dalla live, googlato e pare che kubuntu non sia nuovo a dare noie con questa scheda
<TheSin_> ma tutti hanno risolto
<jester-> TheSin_: al boot hai il menu?
<TheSin_> si
<Kekko13> jester-:  ho riavviato. Win non funge :/
<krabador> jester-, allora, sempre da grub, premi "e", e a fianco a nomodeset , scrivi vga=791
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, sempre da grub, premi "e", e a fianco a nomodeset , scrivi vga=791
<Kekko13> jester-:  ora sono ancora da ubuntu, ma win non c'è modo di avviarlo.
<jester-> Kekko13: compare nel menu?
<Kekko13> Si compare
<jester-> Kekko13: mi sa che ti sei segato qualcosa di winz
<Kekko13> em
<Kekko13> può darsi...
<Kekko13> che io abbia cancellato... la cartella Microsoft...
<Kekko13> per errore...
<marbar42> ii grep 2.10-1  rc hplip 3.12.2-1 ubuntu
<jester-> Kekko13: Kekko13 allora non c'è un cazzo da fare
<jester-> Kekko13: devi ripristinare winz da cd
<TheSin_> allora
<krabador> marbar42, sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<TheSin_> sono al terminal
<Kekko13> Ma se scarico la iso e la masterizzo da Ubuntu (quello di Wubi) e installo sul pc la .iso funge?
<TheSin_> stava caricando le 4 iconine, ho visto che il mouse si muoveva e ho fatto d'urgenza ctrl alt f1
<krabador> TheSin_, sei nelle opzioni di grub, o terminale tty ?
<marbar42> non so usare pastebin
<TheSin_> tty1
<TheSin_> mi dice USER login:
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, fa il login testuale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheSin_> ok messo user e password
<Kekko13> jester-: Ma se scarico la iso e la masterizzo da Ubuntu (quello di Wubi) e installo sul pc la .iso funge?
<krabador> TheSin_, metti la user che hai impostato in installazione,e la pass che hai impostato
<TheSin_> sono dentro
<marbar42> come uso Pastebin
<jester-> Kekko13: la iso di cosa
<Kekko13> di ubuntu
<Kekko13> jester-: di ubuntu
<jester-> Kekko13: se ubuntu parte che centra
<jester-> Kekko13: è winz che hai mutilato
<TheSin_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (esatto?)
<Kekko13> jester-:  no dico visto che questo Ubuntu è stato scaricato da Wubi, posso installare un altro Ubuntu da .iso e rimuovere successivamente QUESTO ubuntu e Win?
<TheSin_> T.T non sono connesso
<jester-> Kekko13: questo sta dentro alla partizione winz e se winz non parte non puoi rimiuovere
<jester-> se non ti interessa winz installa ubuntu sul disco
<Kekko13> jester-: si ma posso installare un altro ubuntu?
<krabador> TheSin_, la wireless non è mai stata settata
<Kekko13> jester-:  e dopo rimuovere il vecchio?
<krabador> TheSin_, allora sudo shutdown -h now
<jester-> Kekko13: madu
<TheSin_> infatti come faccio a provare a tornare alla gui? riavvio?
<jester-> ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o trolli
<krabador> TheSin_, sempre da grub, premi "e", e a fianco a nomodeset , scrivi vga=791
<Kekko13> jester-:  so deficiente lo so ma che cazzo dovrei fare :/
<TheSin_> need to be root
<Kekko13> jester-:  non trollo...
<jester-> Kekko13: o ripristini winz da suo dvd o installi ubuntu su tutto il disco che pialla sia winz inutile che ubuntu attulae
<jester-> attuale
<TheSin_> torno al grub
<Kekko13> jester-:  ok e come faccio ad installare Ubuntu su tutto il disco?
<krabador> TheSin_, sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> TheSin_, sempre da grub, premi "e", e a fianco a nomodeset , scrivi vga=791
<TheSin_> faccio vga=791 e non vado al terminal
<jester-> !installazione | Kekko13
<ubot-it> Kekko13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | Kekko13
<ubot-it> Kekko13: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, con calma, vga=791 lo devi scrivere a fianco a nomodeset, nelle opzioni di grub
<krabador> richiamato con e
<krabador> in avvio
<krabador> ok?
<TheSin_> si ro nomodeset vga=791 quiet splash
<Kekko13> jester-:  allora devo masterizzare la .iso su un file e si autoinstalla su tutto il disco?
<Kekko13> cd*
<jester-> Kekko13:leggi sopra
<jester-> e leggi le guide
<jester-> o ti dovrei riscrivere qui le guide
<krabador> TheSin_, premi f10
<TheSin_> ok mi ha sballato la codepage = dove sta nella tastiera inglese?
<Kekko13> jester-:  ok allora io vado
<Kekko13> jester-:  a leggermi le guide :/
<jester-> eeh
<krabador> TheSin_, tu hai voluto installare in inglese....
<TheSin_> trovato
<jester-> legger qui e leggere le guide risparmi di fare domande ovvie
<TheSin_> f10 premut
<TheSin_> dita incrociate
<Kekko13> jester-:  ok Pregate per il mio PC :P
<TheSin_> è morto caricando la prima immaginetta
<krabador> TheSin_, che monitor stai usando?
<TheSin_> neovo 17e, spengo 30 secondi, che la vga sembra surriscaldata
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, spegni, ricarica kubuntu , con prova ubuntu
<krabador> setti la wireless
<krabador> ovviamente il tutto con nomodeset
<krabador> al boot
<Kekko13> jester-:  ricapitolando ora masterizzo la .iso, si avvia, si scarica ubuntu "BUONO", e dopo è possibile rimuove Ubuntu di Wubi e Win?
<jester-> un bel chmod
<krabador> TheSin_, ricarica kubuntu = ricarica kubuntu dal supporto di installazione
<jester-> e trombi da dietro
<Kekko13> jester-:  rimuovere*
<jester-> Kekko13: uasndo opzione usa l'intero disco non avrai piu ne winz ne ubuntu attuale
<jester-> e 4
<Kekko13> jester-:  Ah Ok.
<TheSin_> krabador, quando ero in prova prima di installare avevo settato la wireless, e mi ha scaricato i pacchetti mentre installava
<jester-> Kekko13: visto che winz è inservibile e non recuperabile
<krabador> TheSin_, appunto , è da questa modalità che dobbiamo operare adesso
<Kekko13> jester-:  ok
<TheSin_> ah da li posso modificare quella istallata?
<TheSin_> effettivamente è anche plausibile
<TheSin_> ottima idea
<Kekko13> jester-:  ok grazie  mille :D
<TheSin_> lascio raffreddare 5 minuti che la vga scotta
<jester-> Kekko13: se rivuoi anche winz lo devi reinstalare prima di ubuntu we poi sceglire installa accanto a winzoz
<Kekko13> jester-:  .-.
<Kekko13> jester-:  quindi mi stai dicendo che devo comprare il cd di win e reinstallarlo?
<jester-> Kekko13: che ne so che vuoi fare
<Kekko13> jester-: voglio solo ubuntu su sto pc del cazzo
<jester-> allora scegli usa tutto il disco per ubuntu
<Kekko13> jester-:  parliamo la stessa lingua? Solo Ubuntu niente Win.
<jester-> fa tutto lei
<Kekko13> jester-:  Ok
<TheSin_> si puo' bestemmiare?
<Kekko13> No e.e
<TheSin_> era partito appena ho provato a muovere il mouse si è bloccato di nuovo
<Kekko13> ah ok allora bestemmia pure e.e
<krabador> TheSin_, fatto ?
<TheSin_> krabador è successo un fatto esplicativo
<Kekko13> krabador:  cmq ho risolto con jester-  tutto fatto.
<krabador> TheSin_, cosa?
<TheSin_> l'ho lasciato riposare 2 minuti e ho riavviato normale, ha cominciato a caricare
<TheSin_> appena ho mosso il mouse si è bloccato di nuovo
<TheSin_> quindi forse è solo la scheda surriscaldata
<TheSin_> vale la pena di attendere un po a pc spento? o proviamo dalla live?
<TheSin_> magari nongira la ventol
<jester-> TheSin_: installa il driver in chamod
<krabador> TheSin_, potrebbe essere proprio partita
<TheSin_> no no funge tranquillamente sotto windows gioco a ut2k4
<Kekko13> jester-:  il cd della iso devo rinominarlo in un modo particolare ho va bene il nome di default?
<Kekko13> jester-:  o*
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, appena puoi , ricarica la sessione live, configura la wireless
<krabador> quando hai fatto, fa sapere
<jester-> Kekko13: le guide
<TheSin_> il fatto che si impalla appena muovo il mouse puo' significare nuklla?
<Kekko13> jester-:  ....-....
<jester-> o ti ddevo togliere la parola
<TheSin_> provo se ci arrivo da tastiera
<TheSin_> da tastiera sta andando
<Kekko13> jester-:  te l'ho chiesto perchè non c'è scritto niente riguardo al nome del cd..
<TheSin_> come ci arrivo al wireless? la tentazione di muovere il mouse è forte
<krabador> TheSin_, allora, cosa non è chiaro di "ricarica la sessione live" ?
<TheSin_> ok
<jester-> krabador: a me sa di altra roba
<Kekko13> jester-:  te l'ho chiesto perchè non c'è scritto niente riguardo al nome del cd..
<TheSin_> sto riavviando dalla live
<TheSin_> che sia il driver del mouse a fare casino?
<jester-> cambiare mouse o usare il tacccpaddo?
<jester-> o perdiamo solo tempo
<TheSin_> non mi va la la usb, sè surriscaldato tutto, mi faccio risentire fra 10 minuti
<jester-> si si fatti un sorbetto
<TheSin_> sto scherzetto me l'aveva fatto anche un annetto e mezzo fa in windows dopo una formattazione col driver video sbagliato
<Kekko13> jester1-:  Eccomi qui :D Indovina pk sono tornato :D
<Kekko13> jester1-:  posso anche installare su una pennetta percaso?
<Kekko13> jester1-:  Eccomi qui :D Indovina pk sono tornato :D
<Kekko13> jester1-:  posso anche installare su una pennetta percaso?
<TheSin_> dipende, che colore è?
<TheSin_> ciao krabador, si è rinfrescata un po la situazione provo a riavviare dalla live
<TheSin_> krabador mi fai un cenno appena ci sei?
<TheSin_> jester?
<TheSin_> appena ci siete mi fate un cenno dalla live gira tutto bene con nomodeset
<TheSin_> visto che la live è in un pennino se io scaricassi il driver linuux da windows e lo infilo dentro il pennino sarebbe utile?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | TheSin_
<ubot-it> TheSin_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<TheSin_> ciao cristian
<TheSin_> non è questo il problema mi stanno seguendo tutto il pomeriggio
<TheSin_> ho una scheda 6800GT che sta facendo a cazzotti con kubuntu
<TheSin_> ho installato con nomodeset e non ho avuto problemi
<TheSin_> ma appena avvio dal pc, si blocca non appena muovo il mouse
<TheSin_> dovrei aggiornare il driver ma non riesco, krabador mi doveva guidare per scaricare i driver dalla live e inserirli nell'installazione
<TheSin_> non ho cavo lan e non riesco ad autenticarmi dal terminale per ragioni ignote
<TheSin_> mi sai aiutare? ;_;
<TheSin_> .
<TheSin_> CIao
<TheSin_> cè krabador o jester?
<cristian_c> TheSin_, saranno andati a dormire
<TheSin_> :( speravo me lo dicessero visto che avevamo una cosa in corso, mi puoi aiutare tu?
<cristian_c> TheSin_, eh, domani è lunedi e ci si alza presto
<cristian_c> e pure io li seguo a ruota
<TheSin_> eh infatti, volevo avere il pc operativo per domani :/
<TheSin_> mi dici come posso scaricare i driver nvidia dalla live per metterli di default sull OS installato?
<mibofra> l'ecatombe lol
<mibofra> chi è rimasto?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-13
<taranta> ciao ragazzi buon giorno
<taranta> sapete dirmi se ubuntu e installabile su un mac book perlato
<taranta> del 2012
<glpiana> ola
<pointertonullval> buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao pointertonullval
<wincrow> buon giorno ho bisogno di aiuto
<wincrow> vi prego
<glpiana> wincrow, parla, descrivi il tuo problema
<wincrow> buon giorno
<wincrow> ho appena installato ubuntu ultima versione ma quando arrivo al login metto la password lo schermo diventa nero e ritorna di nuovo al login
<wincrow> adesso lo sto reinstallando di nuovo
<wincrow> ho una scheda video Nvidia
<glpiana> wincrow, dal media di installazione hai fatto partire subito l'installazione o prima lo hai provato?
<wincrow> all'inizio ho fatto prova ubuntu ed esce solo 1 cartella e installa ubuntu non escono le app ne la barra di sopra
<wincrow> ho provato anche a risolvere i problema da recovery mod ma  niente da fare
<glpiana> wincrow, nessuna barra katerale e nessuna icona in alto a sinistra relativa a volume, connessione, orologio?
<wincrow> connessione ad internet ce
<wincrow> orologio overclock dici?
<glpiana> wincrow, orologio, quello che segna l'ora. che c'entra l'overclock?
<wincrow> no scusa ho sbagliato non esce nemmeno quello
<glpiana> wincrow, a fronte di questo comportamento era meglio evitare di andare avanti ad installare
<wincrow> non si può fare niente?
<wincrow> anzi aspetta
<glpiana> wincrow, anzitutto dovresti controllare che il file iso che hai scaricato non sia corrotto
<glpiana> !md5 | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<wincrow> adesso lo sto installando e sopra ce la barra con la connessione lingua volume e ingranaggio
<glpiana> wincrow, va bene. allora vediamo come va a finire
<wincrow> ok aspetti qui in linea ha quasi finioto
<wincrow> finito*
<wincrow> glpiana
<wincrow> ci sei
<wincrow> niente quando inserisco la password al login schermo nero e ritorna al login
<wincrow> anche come ospitew
<wincrow> aiuto
<glpiana> wincrow, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<wincrow> come faccio a vederle dal termina entrando con ctrl+alt+f1
<wincrow> quale comando devo scrivere
<glpiana> wincrow, non hai idea di che processore monti il tuo pc? di quanta ram abbia?
<wincrow> si ha 4 gb di ram
<wincrow> scheda video Nvidia
<wincrow> AMD Athlon x2
<glpiana> wincrow, quanto spazio hai dedicato a ubuntu?
<wincrow> tutto l'hdd
<wincrow> ho cancellato tutto cè solo ubuntu
<glpiana> wincrow, durante l'installazione hai messo la spunta agli aggiornamenti?
<wincrow> si
<glpiana> wincrow, prova a ripetere l'installazione senza mettere quella spunta
<glpiana> non mettere nemmeno la spunta al software proprietario
<wincrow> ok
<wincrow> certe volte esce un kernel con scritto not found
<wincrow> ?
<glpiana> wincrow, dammi un contesto comprensibile
<wincrow> ok se esce di nuovo te lo scrivo
<wincrow> glpiana
<glpiana> sì
<wincrow> niente al login schermata nera e ritorna al login
<glpiana> wincrow, posso solo consigliarti di provare una versione differente, tipo ubuntu mate o kubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> e quando scarichi la iso, controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<glpiana> e solo quando hai controllato che sia corretto, fai il supporto (dvd/usb)
<wincrow> quale distreibuzione mi consighli
<glpiana> wincrow, o ubuntu mate o xubuntu se metti la 15.04
<wincrow> lo scarico tramite utorrent?
<glpiana> wincrow, scaricalo come preferisci
<glpiana> !release | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.04/release/
<wincrow> mi mandi il link perfavore
<wincrow> del download
<glpiana> wincrow, te l'ho dato ora, scegli la versione desktop con la giusta architettura (penso amd64 per il tuo pc)
<wincrow> glpiana
<wincrow> dici che funziona?
<glpiana> wincrow, è una versione che non carica sulla scheda video come invece fa unity, quindi ho buone speranze che vada. se fai una usb al massimo hai buttato via il tempo del download
<wincrow> in che senso se ho fatto una usb
<glpiana> wincrow, come lo installi^ da disco o da usb?
<wincrow> se faccio
<wincrow> usb
<wincrow> però ad altri computer da usb ha funzionato
<glpiana> ecco, appunto, non butti via un disco
<wincrow> :)
<GHOSDT> COME POSSO INSTALLARE W7 E UBUNTU IN DUE PARTIZIONI DIVERSE? GRAZIE
<glpiana> GHOSDT, non scrivere in maiuscolo, per cortesia
<GHOSDT> hai ragione, scusami
<glpiana> GHOSDT, se vuoi crei due partizioni, installi windows 7 e poi installi ubuntu, indicando la seconda partizione al programma di installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | GHOSDT
<ubot-it> GHOSDT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<GHOSDT> Grazie mille, gentilissimo/a
<wincrow> glpiana
<glpiana> wincrow,
<wincrow> ho installato
<wincrow> all'avvio rimane schermo grigio
<glpiana> wincrow, si avvia correttamente?
<wincrow> uffa come devo fare
<glpiana> wincrow, vedi la schermata di login?
<wincrow> niente solo grigio invece ad ubuntu la schermata login usciva
<glpiana> wincrow, facciamo una prova. premi ctrl+alt+F1 per passare al login testuale
<wincrow> ok
<glpiana> wincrow, dimmi se visualizzi la scritta "login"
<wincrow> ho ravviato
<wincrow> mi dice
<wincrow> not syncing: not working init found
<glpiana> wincrow, scusa, perchè hai riavviato?
<wincrow> perchè ho provato a fare ctrl+alt+f1 non usciva niente
<glpiana> wincrow, e non potevi dirmelo?
<wincrow> scusa non sapevo
<glpiana> wincrow, e per riavviare cosa hai fatto?
<wincrow> dal pulsante
<glpiana> -.-
<wincrow> appena accendo mi esce
<wincrow> menù avvio grub
<glpiana> wincrow, non si spegne così un pc
<glpiana> wincrow, quindi ora stai visualizzando il menu di grub?
<wincrow> si
<glpiana> wincrow, premi il tasto "e"
<wincrow> fatto
<glpiana> cerca la riga che riporta le parole "quiet splash"
<wincrow> impossibile trovare il comando quiet
<glpiana> wincrow, a me sembra che tu stia facendo un po' le cose ad mentulam canis
<wincrow> allora
<glpiana> wincrow, non ti ho scritto di digitare il comando quiet, perchè inventi le cose invece di seguire?
<wincrow> tab per i completamenti
<wincrow> ctrl o f10 per avviare
<wincrow> la riga di comando
<glpiana> wincrow, se non segui non posso aiutarti. ciao
<wincrow> esc per annullare tutto
<wincrow> nono aspetta
<wincrow> trovato
<glpiana> wincrow, ci riprovo. dopo alle parole quiet e splash, aggiungi nomodeset e poi premi ctrl+x per avviare con questo parametro
<wincrow> fatto
<wincrow> mi dice no working init found. try passing init= option kernel
<glpiana> wincrow, puoi porcedere con la reinstallazione. si è rovinato qualcosa spegnendolo come hai fatto prima
<wincrow> ok
<glpiana> wincrow, il disco è vecchio?
<wincrow> di installazione?
<glpiana> wincrow, il disco del pc su cui installi
<wincrow> ah nono e nuovo
<glpiana> wincrow, ok, durate l'installazione NON fargli installare gli aggiornamenti
<wincrow> acpi pcc probe failed cos' è quest' errore che mi esce ? quando avvio l installazione
<wincrow> però l'installazione fa il suo lavoro
<glpiana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<wincrow> non ce la soluzione
<wincrow> ?
<glpiana> wincrow, leggi. non c'è la soluzione perchè non serve una soluzione
<wincrow> ok
<wincrow> quindi non c'è da preoccuparsi?
<glpiana> no
<wincrow> ok grazie
<wincrow> glpiana
<wincrow> ci sei?
<wincrow> adesso sto ravviando il pc
<wincrow> rispondimi please
<wincrow> ????
<cristian_c> !pazienza | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<wincrow> mi aiutate voi
<cristian_c> !chiedi | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wincrow> ho installato ubuntu mate ho finito l'installazione al ravvio schermata grigia tastiera bloccata neanche per ravviar
<cristian_c> wincrow: in live come si comporta?
<glpiana> wincrow, si è avviato?
<Federica> Salve ragazzi, buon giorno a tutti. Ho un problema ad installare ubuntu e sto davvero impazzendo! Ho provato sia con USB (che non parte proprio) sia con CD (parte ubuntu ma mi da un errore)
<Federica> Non so davvero come fare
<glpiana> Federica, che errore ottieni?
<Federica> uncompression error system halted
<Federica> ma prima me ne dava un altro "probe failed ecc.... unuble to find a medium containing a live file system"
<glpiana> Federica, controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | Federica
<ubot-it> Federica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<glpiana> Federica, se è corretto, rifai il dvd
<glpiana> !iso | Federica
<ubot-it> Federica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> Federica, usa il programma consigliato dalla guida qui sopra
<wincrow> glpiana nostesso errore
<Federica> grazie, perdonatemi non ci capisco una mazza, cercherò di rimediare leggendo ciò che mi avete mandato
<glpiana> wincrow, passa in console di testo (anche se no nti appare) con ctrl+alt+f1, poi premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare. quando il pc si riavvia, premi e tieni premuto il tasto SHIFT fino a che non ti appar eil menu di grub
<glpiana> wincrow, a questo punto premi "e" e aggiungi nomodeset come ahi fatto prima. ctrl+X per avviare e vedi se così va
<Federica> ok grazie mille, ti sto facendo perdere tempo perché non ho capito assolutamente nulla. Pensavo fosse molto più semplice, che bastasse scaricare ubuntu, installarlo su penna usb o cd riavviare il computer e basta ma mi rendo conto che forse non ne sono in grado
<Federica> ho cambiato anche il boot e tutto
<Federica> ma non so cosa sia wincrow o il menu di grub
<glpiana> Federica, wincrow è il nome dell'utente a cui parlavo di grub :)
<Federica> ah! ahahaha perdonatemi
<Federica> che vergogna
<cristian_c> Federica: solitamente è così, ma possono saltar fuori imprevisti
<cristian_c> quindi la prima cosa da fare è appunto controllare se il file scaricatonè integro
<Federica> ho scaricato winMD5Sum speriamo che riesco a risolvere
<Federica> grazie ragazzi
<Federica> mi dice che sono uguali
<Federica> le hash
<Federica> 53c869eba8686007239a650d903847fd
<Federica> per ubuntu 15
<glpiana> Federica, ok, come avevi preparato la usb la prima volta?
<wincrow> glpiana niente
<wincrow> mi da sempre kernel panic
<glpiana> wincrow, nulla ancora? prova la 14.04 allora
<yeshua> ciao cristian_c
<Federica> con la usb ci perdo le speranze ahaha ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 64bit desktop controllando le prestazioni del mio computer, dopodiché ho scaricato LiLi di linux e ho creato la pennetta Linux con quel programma, Ho inserito nel pc ma all'accensione non l'ha letta allora ho creato la pennetta utilizzando un altro programma unebootinwin
<Federica> dows...qualcosa del genere ma comunque inserendola nel computer e riavviando è partito windows
<glpiana> !usbwin | Federica
<ubot-it> Federica: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Federica> allora ho masterizzato il cd parte ubuntu inizialmente ma mi da quella schermata e non si sblocca
<Federica> proverò!
<cristian_c> Federica: controlla anche che il bios ti faccia fare il boot da usb
<Federica> non c'è scritto usb ma solo "cd/dvd oppure removible dev" che ho messo come primi due boot
<yeshua> cristian_c nulla da fare
<cristian_c> yeshua: ?
<yeshua> si  blocca anche lubuntu
<cristian_c> Federica: beh, quale pc?
<yeshua> ti ricordi ieri?
<cristian_c> yeshua: sul pc vecio?
<yeshua> si
<cristian_c> yeshua: sicuro non ci sia un guasto?
<yeshua> win xp parte
<wincrow> glpiana
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma tu intendi in live?
<Federica> yeshua non saprei dirti il modello del pc...
<wincrow> provo a fare un memtest per vedere se qualcosa non va
<cristian_c> Federica: è nuovo?
<Federica> no, abbastanza vecchiotto
<Federica> avrà un 7-8 anni
<Federica> è un desktop non un portatile
<cristian_c> Federica: mi sembra strano non supporti il boot da usb
<wincrow> cristian_c
<Federica> "USB" non c'è proprio scritto.. solo CD/DVD, removible dev e una cosa tipo SATA...
<cristian_c> Federica: quale sistema è installato attualmente?
<wincrow> ubuntu mate mi da kernel panic provo a fare un memtest per vedere se qualcosa non va?
<Federica> windows 7 credo
<Federica> o vista
<cristian_c> wincrow: con quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Federica: se avvii uno dei due si può risalire a qualche informazione in più
<wincrow> ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> wincrow: 15.04?
<Federica> è un windows 7 ultimate
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> wincrow: la 14.04 l'hai provata in live?
<wincrow> no
<cristian_c> wincrow: vedi se cambia la situazione, altrimenti poi si vede meglio il da farsi
<cristian_c> Federica: windows ti può dare maggiori info sul pc che possiedi
<Federica> che genere di informazioni devo ricercare?
<Federica> è un 64bit, 2.20gHz, dual core...
<wincrow> provo mate in live?
<cristian_c> Federica: ok
<wincrow> 15.04
<yeshua> cristian_c: ho notato questa scritta in piccolo 8.314315 ACPI PCC probe failed
<cristian_c> wincrow: prova la 14.04
<yeshua> 19.404022 ata3: SRST failed errno=-16
<cristian_c> Federica: beh, è molto strano
<wincrow> la 14.04 lo provata in live ma non vaq
<cristian_c> yeshua: quando?
<wincrow> ubuntu mate va in live
<yeshua> ora che stavo riprovando
<cristian_c> winc1non va neanche lalive? Non va  in che senso?
<cristian_c> wincrow:
<cristian_c> wincrow: sì, ma quando appare
<wincrow> va in live la 15.04 nel senso esce la barra di sopra con firefox applicazione ecc e la barra di sotto dove aprire il terminale
<cristian_c> Federica: mmmm, sto pensando
<cristian_c> Federica: è un assemblato?
<Federica> Tranquillo, grazie... Ora riproverò con i due cd che ho fatto prima
<Federica> nono
<Federica> comprato così
<wincrow> quindi ?
<wincrow> se lo faccio partire normalmente mi da kernel panic
<wincrow> in liva funziona tutto
<wincrow> live
<cristian_c> Federica: facci sapere
<Federica> potrebbe essere per il fatto che è danneggiato? Insomma ultimamente mi dava parecchi problemi
<Federica> redo per via di qualche virus
<wincrow> cristian_c soluzioni?
<cristian_c> wincrow: dovresti far apparire il grub
<Federica> mi da ancora "unabled to find a medium containing a live file system"...
<Federica> non lo so
<cristian_c> Federica: danneggiato in che senso?
<wincrow> fatto
<cristian_c> Federica: come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<Federica> non si collegava più ad internet e ultimamente non usciva la barra di start
<cristian_c> wincrow: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Federica> masterizzato con infrarecorder
<cristian_c> Federica: ok
<cristian_c> Federica: dvd, giusto?
<Federica> insomma è un pc da formattare ma volevo cambiargli sistema operativo
<Federica> sisi dvd
<wincrow> scusa cristian_c ho avviato grub
<cristian_c> Federica: hai provato con due dvd diversi?
<Federica> sìsì
<cristian_c> wincrow: posta una schermata
<wincrow> poi cosa devo cliccare dal menù
<wincrow> ok
<cristian_c> Federica: sono dvd-r?
<Federica> no!
<cristian_c> Federica: fai una cosa
<wincrow> dove la posto?
<cristian_c> Federica: che dvd sono?
<Federica> oddio, forse sì.. dvd-recordable intendi?
<Federica> sono quelli della verbatim da 4.7 GB
<cristian_c> yeshua: intendo, quando appare?
<cristian_c> Federica: registrabili?
<wincrow> crastian_c dove la posto?
<cristian_c> !image | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yeshua> cristian_c: dopo aver avviato l installazione
<Federica> c'è scritto "recordable" vicino a dvd ma non credo che siano quelli riscrivibili
<cristian_c> yeshua: in live tutto bene?
<cristian_c> Federica: fai una cosa
<yeshua> ho testato ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<cristian_c> yeshua: lubuntu in live va senzw prob,emi?
<yeshua> uguale
<yeshua> si pianta
<cristian_c> Federica: hai un secondo pc a portata di mano?
<Federica> quello dal quale sto scrivendo
<cristian_c> yeshua:  ma se si pianta in live, perché l'hai installato lo stesso?
<wincrow> crastian_c: https://imgur.com/Ji8sw92
<cristian_c> Federica: ok, l'idea è questa
<yeshua> non appena parte la stringa di caricamento si pianta
<cristian_c> Federica: se ora sul sistema dove stai scrivendo inserisci il dvd, lo monta come dvd dati?
<yeshua> per capirci dopo che ho inserito il nome e pass
<yeshua> parte l installazione e poi poff
<wincrow> ?
<Federica> posso scegliere se far partire wubi
<cristian_c> wincrow: non avevo msi visto un grub del genere
<cristian_c> wincrow: sicuro non sia un ubuntu mate tatoccato?
<cristian_c> taroccato
<wincrow> nono da qui mi hanno dato il link da scxaricare
<cristian_c> yeshua: nome e pass?
<cristian_c> yeshua: io intendo in live
<cristian_c> Federica: ah, ok, quindi windows lo monta
<Federica> credo che sia quel pc ad essere rotto... non so più cosa pensare
<yeshua> tu dici dal cd?
<Federica> avvio wubi a mano e dopo un po' di blocca
<Federica> si*
<Federica> mi da un errore
<cristian_c> Federica: se il dvd fosse danneggiato,, windows non lo monterebbe neanche
<cristian_c> Federica: perché hai avviato wubi?
<Federica> si, penso che quello ad essere danneggiato sia quel pc
<wincrow> quindi? il problema che da live va tutto alla perfezione instrallato mi da kernel panic
<Federica> su quel pc ho provato di tutto ra cui anche aprire i dati del dvd che avevo creato e avviare wubi
<cristian_c> e.....
<Federica> e inizialmente mi parte tutto bene mi fa scegliere i gb da dedicare ad ubuntu ecc... e poi si blocca a metà dell'installazione a causa di un errore
<cristian_c> wincrow: opzioni avanzate
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> Federica: allora
<cristian_c> wincrow: posta la schermata succ3ssiva
<cristian_c> yeshua: sì, dal cd
<yeshua> si dal cd parte
<cristian_c> Federica: è importante che tu recuperi il nome del pc
<Federica> intendi il modello?
<yeshua> prova lubuntu senza installarlo
<cristian_c> yeshua: avevi detto che non andava in live
<cristian_c> Federica: sì, anche la marca
<Federica> mh...
<yeshua> in live parto tutti e tre
<yeshua> non avevo capito scusa
<wincrow> https://imgur.com/d8kRbrB
<cristian_c> yeshua: puoi postare una schermata del punto in cui l'installazione si blocca?
<wincrow> ??
<cristian_c> wincrow: 3.19.0
<cristian_c> wincrow: se invece premi 'e' su ubuntu, cosa appare?
<wincrow> kernel panic
<wincrow> ti posto foto
<wincrow> ?
<cristian_c> wincrow: non ci samo capiti
<cristian_c> wincrow: nella prima schermata che hai postato
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> https://imgur.com/Ji8sw92
<cristian_c> è selezionato ubuntu
<cristian_c> sepremi 'e' in quella schermata , cosa appare?
<wincrow> ti faccio foto
<cristian_c> ok
<wincrow> https://imgur.com/Bkwfa3f
<wincrow> questa e la schermata
<wincrow> ?
<cristian_c> wincrow: non riesco a capire che kernel è
<cristian_c> wincrow: in recovery parte?
<wincrow> quando clicco recovery il pc si spegne
<cristian_c> uhm
<wincrow> adesso mi dice kernel panic
<cristian_c> wincrow: in recovery?
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> wincrow: posta una schermata
<wincrow> dio mio tutte a me sono 4 giorni che sbatto
<cristian_c> cerchiamo di capire meglio
<wincrow> cristian_c sei un grande grazie di perdere la testa con me
<wincrow> https://imgur.com/xdpg3HQ ecco qui
<cristian_c> ok, visto
<cristian_c> compaq presario cq60
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> non c'è l'indicazione sul kernel, ma si vede bene il tipo di errore
<wincrow> non ce niente da fare?
<wincrow> ti prego
<cristian_c> windbisogna googlare quel messaggio di errore
<wincrow> quale messaggio
<wincrow> ce ne sono tasnti
<wincrow> non c'è un ubuntu che funziona direttamente su sto compaq cq60
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362437/kernel-panic-not-syncing-no-init-found-try-passing-init-option-to-kernel
<cristian_c> wincrow: le cose si stanno chiaeebdo un po'
<cristian_c> chiarendo
<wincrow> speriamo
<cristian_c> wincrow: allora, se hai letto al link
<cristian_c> wincrow: potresti aver incasinato qualvosa nel disco
<cristian_c> il bootloader di winz o altro
<peter_9> buon pomeriggio ho un problema con ubuntu avviato live da dvd, mi compare una shermata nera con degli errori, posto il link della domanda inserita sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=599916
<cristian_c> wincrow: comjnque, prova con boot repair
<cristian_c> sarebbe utile anche vedere come sono combinate le partizioni sul disco
<cristian_c> peter_9: non è chiarissimo, ma azzardo uncrash del kernel
<peter_9> Potrebbe essere qualche driver mancante?
<cristian_c> peter_9: le info date fino ad ora non permettono di capire molto
<peter_9> questo pc è stato formattato non da me
<peter_9> e poi è stato installato windows 7
<peter_9> ma non andava bene
<peter_9> il pc era troppo lento, andava a scatti
<peter_9> l'audio e i video non partivano
<cristian_c> peter_9: che pc è?
<Gabriele> Buongiorno, ho installato Edubuntu su portatile Acer Aspire 5732ZG ma non rileva la webcam... qualcuno mi può aiutare (sono inesperto)?Grazie
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Gabriele: quale release?
<wincrow> cristian_c non rìiesco a capire ad un certo punto miblocco
<peter_9> asus P5VD2-MX del 2006
<cristian_c> wincrow: hai scsricato boot repair?
<Gabriele> 14 LTS se non erro
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | wincrow
<ubot-it> wincrow: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<wincrow> da terminal?
<cristian_c> wincrow: prima di tutto, leggi la guida a boot repair
<cristian_c> Gabriele: apri un terminale
<Gabriele> ok
<cristian_c> peter_9: ok
<cristian_c> Gabriele: digita: lsusb && lsusb -t | pastebinit
<peter_9> non so se è un problema di incompatibilità di windows 7 o di un driver
<Gabriele> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp. Acer/HP Integrated Webcam [CN0314]
<Gabriele> forse è la stringa che interessa
<peter_9> così ho provato linux live da dvs
<peter_9> *dvd
<cristian_c> Gabriele: posta il link di pastebin
<Cenerentolo> dato che hacking team aveva malware funzionanti anche su ubuntu, come si può controllare l'eventuale presenza di tali malware o simili sulle nostre macchine?
<Gabriele> Buongiorno,
<Gabriele> si rende opportuno effettuare un accertamento delle competenze linguistiche per l'alunno Ballone Gianluigi (2004) proveniente da una scuola francese, trasferitosi a Gambolò nelle scorse settimane.
<Gabriele> La famiglia è disponibile ad accompagnare il ragazzo per il test mercoledì prossimo 15 luglio alle ore 9.00.
<Gabriele> Ho inserito in copia per opportuna conoscenza anche le FS Continuità: per quanto riguarda la somministrazione del test, Massimo si è reso disponibile e pertanto, in caso di difficoltà/vacanze, è sufficiente anche la presenza di una sola di Voi.
<Gabriele> In attesa di un Vs. riscontro, saluto cordialmente
<cristian_c> peter_9: sto guardando
<peter_9> ok
<cristian_c> !chat | Cenerentolo
<ubot-it> Cenerentolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cenerentolo> cristian, la sicurezza del sistema non è argomento di supporto? se non lo è dove devo spostarmi?
<cristian_c> Cenerentolo: la domanda non è strettamente di supporto tecnico per l'os
<cristian_c> il canale in cui puoi parlare di tutto un po' ti è stato indicato
<Cenerentolo> ok cristian
<cristian_c> peter_9: ah, pentium 4, ottimo
<wincrow> adesso all avvio mi dice 1234f:
<yeshua> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OPQRpv9TPGD4hCWs3Igf
<cristian_c> wincrow: esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<peter_9> si è un pentium 4
<wincrow> tutta laguida
<yeshua> cristian_c: ora si bloccato qui
<yeshua> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OPQRpv9TPGD4hCWs3Igf
<cristian_c> yeshua: ok
<wincrow> reinstallo tutto ok?
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872728/
<cristian_c> wincrow: ma hai letto il consiglio almeno?
<wincrow> si
<cristian_c> wincrow: esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<wincrow> installato reboot-repair
<cristian_c> gabriele, lsusb | pastebinit
<wincrow> boot-reair
<cristian_c> wincrow: e poi?
<wincrow> diceva di riavviare il pc
<wincrow> ho ravviato e mi e uscito 1234F
<cristian_c> wincrow: manl'hai lanciato?
<cristian_c> wincrow: spiegati meglio
<wincrow> no non lo lonciato non sapevo come si lanciava
<wincrow> sul desktop non usciva niente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> wincrow: esattamente , come l'hai installato?
<wincrow> da terminale
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma non usciva un messaggio di errore?
<wincrow> prima ho fatto questo
<wincrow> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<wincrow> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<yeshua> no
<cristian_c> wincrow: ok
<wincrow> e poi questo
<wincrow> sudo apt-get update
<yeshua> si freeza
<wincrow> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<cristian_c> wincrow: quindi l'hai installato da live?
<wincrow> se quanto installa non fa niente riprovo da capo e mi dici come si lancia
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma in live gira bene senza mai frezarsi?
<yeshua> il messaggio di errore lo vedo prima di caricare il live
<cristian_c> freezarsi
<yeshua> si gira
<cristian_c> wincrow: non ho capito cos'hai detto
<wincrow> ok?
<yeshua> il messaggio è questo 19.404022 ata3: SRST failed errno=-16
<cristian_c> yeshua: insomma, lo usi discretamenre in live, giusto?
<yeshua> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> yeshua: e se fosse il disco il problema?
<cristian_c> l'hard disk
<yeshua> ne ho un altro
<yeshua> provo
<cristian_c> yeshua: un hard disk buono ce l'hai?
<cristian_c> peter_9: chipset VIA, ahiahiahiahi
<peter_9> quindi?
<cristian_c> pc problematico assai
<peter_9> è da buttare?
<cristian_c> aspè
<peter_9> ok ok
<yeshua> cristian-c: domanda da profano
<yeshua> se installo su una chiavetta da 8g
<cristian_c> peter_9: non va bene ubuntu per quel pc
<gabriele> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872790/
<cristian_c> peter_9: massimo massimo una lubuntu
<peter_9> altrimenti?
<peter_9> andando sul sicuro?
<cristian_c> peter_9: lubuntu o niente
<cristian_c> sul fronte *buntu
<peter_9> e windows 7 quindi non va bene nemmeno?
<cristian_c> Gabriele: non sembra un problema di sriver
<cristian_c> driver
<cristian_c> peter_9: dipende dal windows 7
<Gabriele> come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> Gabriele: illustra il problema
<peter_9> quindi non dovrebbe essere un problema di driver mancanti, giusto?
<cristian_c> yeshua: potresti farlo
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma dipende molto dalla chiavetta
<sacarde> ciao
<cristian_c> yeshua: se è lenta , son problemi
<cristian_c> yeshua: non hai un hard disk esterno su cui provare?
<cristian_c> peter_9: il problema è che unity farebbe sicuramente a cazzotti con quel pc
<cristian_c> peter_9: a partire dalla scheda grafica
<cristian_c> quanta ram ha?
<peter_9> quasi 1 GB
<peter_9> la scheda grafica è stata cambiata
<peter_9> ho messo una Radeon HD5450
<cristian_c> !requisiti | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> peter_9: vai di lubuntu, tranquillamente
<peter_9> ok e se nemmeno lubuntu andasse bene
<peter_9> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> peter_9: beh, intanto prova
<peter_9> lo devo prima scaricare
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<peter_9> ok lo sto scaricando
<wincrow> crstian_c
<wincrow> ?
<wincrow> ha finito l'installazione al riavvio schermata grigia led lampeggiante
<wincrow> ??
<wincrow> aiuto
<Gabriele> quando lancio Cheese o Skype non si vede nulla.. oppure un messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> wincrow:
<cristian_c> wincrow: ti stavo chiedendo di boot repair
<cristian_c> Gabriele: posta i messaggi di errore su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wincrow> cristian cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> wincrow: rispondee allandomnda fatta in precedenza
<wincrow> ti ho scritto appena finita l instalazione mi dice di riavviare per completare l installazione
<wincrow> l'ho fatto appena si accende rimane schermo grigio e led lampeggiante
<wincrow> per entrare in live devo spegnere per forza il pc dal tasto
<wincrow> cosi entro in live e fccio il boot repair
<wincrow> ?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> wincrow: quindi l'hai installato da live?
<wincrow> no da normalmente
<cristian_c> wincrow: dove l'hai fatto fino adnora?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<wincrow> da nessuna parte perchè ho reinstallato tutto il sistema
<cristian_c> wincrow: nella guida wiki si parla apertamentedi live
<cristian_c> wincrow: lol
<wincrow> ok adesso sono in live
<wincrow> installo repai boot
<cristian_c> e mica ti si eranconsigliato questo, lol
<wincrow> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<wincrow> sono arrivato qui e adesso cosa faccio
<wincrow> ce nessuno?
<cristian_c> wincrow: segui la guida wiki
<wincrow> ho lanciato boot repair
<wincrow> adesso sta scannalizzando
<cristian_c> lol
<wincrow> speriamo bene
<wincrow> adesso sta riparando
<cristian_c> wincrow: quabdo ti chiede di salvare il report, fallo
<wincrow> ha finito e adesso?
<cristian_c> quando
<cristian_c> così si tiene traccio di ciò che ha fatto
<wincrow> non mi dice di salvare
<cristian_c> traccia
<wincrow> mi dice di premere ok per ravviare
<cristian_c> wincrow: comunque avrai il log da 1ualche parte
<wincrow> riavvio?
<cristian_c> wincrow: sì
<wincrow> esce sempre kernel panic
<wincrow> perchèèèèèèèèè
<cristian_c> wincrow: posta il log di boot repair
<wincrow> l icona?
<cristian_c> e non sarebbe male vedere  le partizioji del disco, come ti ho già detto
<wincrow> cristian_c
<wincrow> che dici mi mandi un altro link da scaricare ubuntu per compaq cq60 scheda Nvidia amdathlon x2 64
<cristian_c> wincrow: ripeto, probabilmente hai incasinato il bootloader
<cristian_c> ma se non posti le cose....
<wincrow> come faccio spiegami passo passo ti prego
<cristian_c> wincrow: come sta messo il bios?
<peter_9> ho scaricato lubuntu e masterizzato su dvd
<cristian_c> wincrow: 1) il log di boot repair può dare molti indizi
<cristian_c> 2) le partizioni le vedi con gparted, sempe in live
<cristian_c> sempre
<cristian_c> peter_9: bastava anche un cd per lubuntu
<peter_9> adesso quando seleziono l'opzione prova lubuntu senza installarlo mi compare il seguente errore:
<peter_9> Boot loader
<peter_9> file not found
<cristian_c> peter_9: posta una schermata
<peter_9> aspetta faccio la foto
<cristian_c> !image | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peter_9> ok
<wincrow> cristian_cù
<wincrow> scarico un altro ubuntu me ne consigli uno per questo pc
<peter_9> ecco il link: http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7382/WByiFm.jpg
<cristian_c> wincrow: non ci siamo capiti
<peter_9> la schermata si è bloccata
<cristian_c> ti hochiesto cose, ti ho spiegato cose
<cristian_c> ma continui a fare un po' come ti pare
<wincrow> no non risolviamo niente
<wincrow> penso
<wincrow> se con boot repair noin ha fatto niente
<cristian_c> wincrow: come preferisci
<cristian_c> wincrow: nonch postato il log
<wincrow> scarico un altra iuso di ubuntu
<wincrow> me ne consigli una
<wincrow> ?
<cristian_c> nè postato la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> se non fai quanto consigliato, cheti devo dire?
<cristian_c> peter_9: prima cosa, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<wincrow> allora faccio quello che haiu deto
<peter_9> no
<peter_9> cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> peter_9: secondo: con cosa hai masterizzato?
<wincrow> il bios penso che sta apposto
<cristian_c> !md5 | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<peter_9> il programma dici?
<cristian_c> wincrow: pensi?
<wincrow> bho come facvcio a vedere
<cristian_c> wincrow: ho il timore che il problema prescinda dalla .iso scaricata
<cristian_c> ma sia un problena un po' più in alto
<cristian_c> a livello di disco o bios
<wincrow> uffa voglio ubuntp
<wincrow> come vedere il bios se sta messo male?
<cristian_c> wincrow: se vuoi posta anche chermate del bios, ma prima vorrei vedere le altre cosenche ti ho richiesto
<wincrow> ok ripeti che i mex di sopra si sono tolti perfavore
<cristian_c> peter_9: il primo link
<cristian_c> wincrow: mi serve il log di boot repair
<cristian_c> e una schermata di gparted
<wincrow> quindi riavvio il live e reinstallo boot repair?
<cristian_c> wincrow: sì
<cristian_c> wincrow: e prima fai una schermata divgparted, sempre da live
<peter_9> dovrei installare md5sum?
<cristian_c> peter_9: da dove stai scrivendo?
<peter_9> un altro pc
<peter_9> che ha windows 8
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> peter_9: winmd5sum
<cristian_c> come descritto nella guida
<peter_9> però ho masterizzato il dvd con il pc che ha windows 7 e in cui voglio installare ubuntu
<peter_9> in quanto il pc da cui sto scrivendo non ha masterizzatore
<cristian_c> peter_9, con quale programma?
<peter_9> cdburner xp
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> !iso | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<peter_9> ma anche con cdburner xp è possibile masterizzare file iso
<cristian_c> sì, ma è diverdo
<cristian_c> diverso
<peter_9> quindi dovrei provare senza cdburner xp?
<cristian_c> peter_9: apri il link
<peter_9> già aperto
<cristian_c> peter_9: ma prima conrolla l'hash del file .iso
<peter_9> con quale?
<cristian_c> peter_9: ti ho già risposto prima
<peter_9> devo controllare l'hash del file che ho scaricato con?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> peter_9: winmd5sum
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> come descritto nella guida
<peter_9> e winmd5sum lo installo sul pc da cui scrivo o su quello in cui masterizzo?
<cristian_c> peter_9: su un pc windows
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guida
<peter_9> ok capito
<peter_9> scusa nella guida c'è scritto copiare la corrispondente hash da questa pagina, quale sarebbe?
<peter_9> fatto
<peter_9> l'hash è corretto
<cristian_c> ok
<peter_9> cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> peter_9: prova a msterizzare come spiegato nell'altranguida
<peter_9> ok
<squizzolo> buonasera, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la configurazione di ubuntu?
<peter_9> adesso non si è bloccato più nella schermata di prima
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> peter_9: fantastico?
<cristian_c> peter_9: con cosa l'hai masterizzato?
<cristian_c> *.
<peter_9> sta lavorando, c'è un cursore bianco lampeggiante
<cristian_c> peter_9: ?
<cristian_c> peter_9: con cosa l'hai masterizzato?
<peter_9> l'ho masterizzato con tasto destro di windows masterizza immagine disco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> winfows 7?
<peter_9> sta partendo lubuntu
<peter_9> si windows 7
<peter_9> speriamo che adesso funzioni correttamente
<cristian_c> peter_9: sei sul desktop lubuntu già?
<peter_9> non ancora
<cristian_c> peter_9: almeno in live
<peter_9> c'è la scritta lubuntu
<peter_9> si sono in live
<squizzolo> cristian_c : prima ricordi avevo il problema con dropbox...ho formattato il pc e installato di nuovo ubuntu...a questo punto ho installato solamente dropbox per evitare di fare casini, ma se sempre la stessa situazione. Poi sono andato ad installare java oracle per poter installare android studio ma mi ha dato molti errori e impuntamenti  con vari
<squizzolo> freeze...ora sto installando di nuovo ubuntu e vorrei qualcuno che mi potesse aiutare con tutte le configurazioni di android studio e java
<cristian_c> squizzolo: i dasini erano con i permessi di sistema andati s donnine allegre
<cristian_c> mica solo divdropbox
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ho installatovdropbox varie voltee
<yeshua> cristian-c: nulla       ho provato installare da win ed è uscito questo errore Cannot download the metalink and thererefore the ISO
<squizzolo> cristian_c : lo so per questo ho formattato...ma anche formattando e installando solo dropbox mi dava gli stessi problemi..
<cristian_c> mi chiedo come tu l'abbia installato
<squizzolo> cristian_c : da ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> yeshua: cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: se non sbaglio dropboxmnon è presente nel software center
<cristian_c> nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info dropbox
<ubot-it> Package dropbox does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> infatti non c'è
<peter_9> ci sono dei problemi
<yeshua> ho fatto partire windows e ho tentato di installare ubuntu su un altro disco
<yeshua> da cd
<peter_9> lo schermo diventa nero per pochi secondi
<cristian_c> yeshua: che c'entra windows?
<squizzolo> cristian_c : ho scritto dropbox li e mi è uscito il logo..allora l'ho installato
<cristian_c> peter_9: dove?
<peter_9> e poi quando avvio un file audio mi spunta fuori un errore
<cristian_c> squizzolo: mmmmm
<peter_9> nel desktop
<cristian_c> peter_9: con quale estensione?
<peter_9> mp3
<cristian_c> peter_9: non ci sono i codec
<peter_9> ok
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<peter_9> mancano molte cose vero?
<cristian_c> vanno installati dalvsoftware center
<cristian_c> peter_9: in live sì
<squizzolo> cristian_c : mi è sembrata la cosa più naturale da fare..
<peter_9> provo ad installarlo definitivamente?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: pastebinna l'outputndi dropboxnstart
<cristian_c> dropbox start
<cristian_c> peter_9: quali proboemi hai in live?
<peter_9> fino a poco fa la schermata che per pochi secondi diventava tutta nera
<peter_9> ora lo provo un  poco e vediamo
<squizzolo> cristian_c : attendo il completamento dell'installazione di ubuntu e provo...e un'altra domanda..ho trovato dei pacchetti ppa per installare JDK..vanno bene?o sono poco sicuri?
<cristian_c> peter_9: ok
<cristian_c> peter_9: sei con la radeon?
<peter_9> ho provato ad eseguire mozilla e mi dava errore, è giusto?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: eh, ma se installi ogni 3x2....
<cristian_c> peter_9: che errore?
<peter_9> si
<cristian_c> squizzolo: lascia perdere ppa, se puoi evitare
<cristian_c> peter_9: ??
<peter_9> failed to execute child processo "firefox" (input/output error)
<squizzolo> cristian_c : mi avevi detto che poteva dare molti problemi cosi ho installato di nuovo...dopo mi si bloccava e ora sto facendo di nuovo
<peter_9> *process
<yeshua> cristian_c: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aCJX4PBRNaT9QcdB0oEi
<cristian_c> peter_9: considera che il pc è vecchiotto
<peter_9> ok, ma senza live mozilla funzionerebbe?
<cristian_c> peter_9: magari hai aperto due istanze
<cristian_c> peter_9: leggi sopra
<cristian_c> peter_9: non trattarlo come fosse un pc di ultima generazine
<cristian_c> strapazzarlo
<peter_9> ho aperto solo mozilla
<cristian_c> peter_9: magari dovevi aspettare
<peter_9> si infatti
<cristian_c> firefox nob è leggerissimo
<peter_9> meglio chrome?
<cristian_c> il primo vvio di firefox è più lento di quelli successivi, sopratutto su pc vecchi
<cristian_c> lo dico per sperienza
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> peter_9: no
<peter_9> quindi meglio lasciare firefox?
<cristian_c> peter_9: l lentezza nell'apertura del browsernè dovuta al pc
<cristian_c> peter_9: sì
<peter_9> ok
<cristian_c> e se ci mette un po' adnaprirsi la prima volta, fallo fare
<peter_9> invece per la schermata nera?
<peter_9> è la radeon?
<cristian_c> peter_9: si è ripresentata?
<peter_9> si e pure lo sfarfallio di tanti colori
<peter_9> sai quando una scheda video non è compatibile?
<michele88> Sera a tutti
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma questo è wuvi, lol
<cristian_c> wubi
<cristian_c> yeshua: lascialo perdere
<michele88> scusate, chi potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | michele88
<ubot-it> michele88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> peter_9: apri uncterminale
<peter_9> ok
<yeshua> mi arrendo
<cristian_c> yeshua: hai provato come ti avevo consigliato?
<yeshua> si
<cristian_c> yeshua: e quindi?
<peter_9> fatto
<yeshua> ho provato anche un altro disko
<cristian_c> peter_9: digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> peter_9: e: lshw -c vieeo
<cristian_c> peter_9: e: lshw -c video
<cristian_c> oops
<peter_9> il secondo comando lo devo digitare dopo il primo
<cristian_c> yeshua: che disco?
<peter_9> cioè dopo aver premuto invio?
<michele88> ok ubot, pardon.Ho un asus a56cb, ho installato ubuntu 15.04  con unity e aggiornato tutto, cmpreso i driver proprietari (ma ho rimesso immediatamente quelli open,dato che mi girava da pazzi). Nel sistema ho i driver "sonic master" che sono driver audio, ora, come posso installare questi driver ottimizzati per questo hardware ? o comunque qualcosa
<michele88> di equipollente, non mi serve esattamente il sonic master anche se si sente molto molto bene, ma basta che abbia almeno audio definito e un po piu alto
<cristian_c> peter_9: il secondo è errato
<peter_9> si il terzo
<yeshua> hhd
<cristian_c> peter_9: semmai il terzo
<peter_9> dopo aver premuto invio
<peter_9> A?
<cristian_c> yeshua: esterno o interno?
<peter_9> ?
<yeshua> interno
<cristian_c> peter_9: sì, in successione
<peter_9> ok
<cristian_c> peter_9: poi pasteb8nna tutto
<cristian_c> yeshua: sempre freeze?
<cristian_c> yeshua: non ricordo, con windows come andava?
<cristian_c> come va intendo
<yeshua> con win ok
<cristian_c> yeshua: il che fa escludere una guasto hardware
<cristian_c> yeshua: ma installi da cd?
<peter_9> la prima lettera del terzo comando è un elle?
<peter_9> *una
<yeshua> ho provato 3 hd uguale 3 tipi di ubuntu uguale
<cristian_c> yeshua: l'hash del file .iso lo avevi controllato?
<yeshua> ?
<cristian_c> !md5 | yeshua
<ubot-it> yeshua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> petersì
<cristian_c> peter_9: sì
<peter_9> ok
<michele88> nessuno ?
<yeshua> ho tirato giù lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> michele88: sonic master?
<cristian_c> O.o
<michele88> si
<cristian_c> yeshua: ok, ma hai conrollato l'hash?
<cristian_c> michele88: anch'io ho un asus con sonic master, ma non capisco il problema
<cristian_c> quelli sono gli altoparlanti
<yeshua> no
<michele88> @cristian_c con ubuntu non ha la stessa uscita, ha quella basilare ma si sente basso
<cristian_c> yeshua: allora fallo
<cristian_c> michele88: devi giocare con il mixer
<cristian_c> michele88: digita in un terminale: alsamixer
<michele88> @cristian_c anche con windows, vviamente, ma con i driver rinascono
<michele88> ok, sono su alsamixer
<cristian_c> michele88: i driver sono quelli intel/realtek, non c'è molto dadire
<cristian_c> michele88: guarda un po' i vari canali dri volumi e giocaci
<cristian_c> dei
<michele88> ok, ora provo
<michele88> grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> michele88: ma puoi gestire il volume anche dalle impostazikni audio o pavucontrol
<cristian_c> michele88: se puoi prova prima in pavucontrol
<michele88> ma, una cosa, mi chiedevo, come mai su youtube mi cambia drasticamente il suono, cosi come su chromecast,cosi come su audio diretto da vlc? O.o
<peter_9> non riesco a digitare il quarto comando pasteb8nna
<cristian_c> michele88: credo sia jna questione di regolazikne volumi, canali
<cristian_c> peter_9: non è un comando
<cristian_c> !paste  peter_9
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste  peter_9'
<cristian_c> !paste  | peter_9
<ubot-it> peter_9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele88> ah, ho capito
<peter_9> devo inconllare cosa?
<cristian_c> peter_9: incolla i risultati dei due comandi su pastebin
<peter_9> ok
<mario55> devo comprarmi un compiuter portatile fre dos
<squizzolo> cristian_c :ho installato dropbox attraverso terminale...ma sempre lo stesso problema e ora non posso aver fatto casini in quanto ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<peter_9> posso mettere la foto su imageshack invece di pastebin?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: attraverso terminale?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> peter_9: sei già iscritto?
<peter_9> si si
<squizzolo> si ho digitato dropbox e ho seguito le istruzioni
<cristian_c> peter_9: fai pure
<peter_9> ok grazie
<cristian_c> squizzolo: dropbox non si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi lo potevi installare solo dal software center. dal terminale no
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non l'abbia direttamente scaricato dal sito
<squizzolo> ho scritto dropboc e mi ha detto scrivi sudo apt get nautilus dropbox..una cosa del genere
<squizzolo> come faccio ora per disinstallarlo?
<peter_9> ecco il link: http://imageshack.com/a/img537/2127/UkkGXz.jpg
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ah, nautilus dropbox
<cristian_c> è l'integrazione del file manger con dropbox
<cristian_c> !info nutilus-dropbox
<ubot-it> Package nutilus-dropbox does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubot-it> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1 (vivid), package size 85 kB, installed size 375 kB
<squizzolo> quindi ora che devo fare???
<cristian_c> peter_9: la gpu è comptibile con la scheda mdre in tuo possesso?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: scarica dropbox dal sito
<squizzolo> quindi alla fine non avevo nessunn problema ahahaha
<squizzolo> maledizione
<peter_9> cosa dovrei vedere per verificare se è compatibile?
<cristian_c> squizzolo: boh
<cristian_c> peter_9: l'hai acquistata senza informarti?
<peter_9> sinceramente non l'ho acquistata io
<peter_9> come potrei verificare la compatibilità?
<cristian_c> frdi solito sul sito del produttore
<peter_9> della scheda video?
<cristian_c> ma non sono solito acquistare gpu per desktop, quindi non so essere molto di aiuto
<cristian_c> peter_9: immaginodi sì
<peter_9> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> peter_9: lo dico perché la mobo e l gpu sono di epoche diverse
<cristian_c> con socket, ecc... ecc... diversi
<cristian_c> peter_9: il punto è: se lubuntu è utilizzabile, puoi installare
<cristian_c> se invece non è usbile, meglio informarti prima
<peter_9> intendi lubuntu utilizzabile sul mio pc?
<squizzolo> cristian_c : ora va bene dropbox..sbagliavo io che scaricavo dal software center..grazie
<cristian_c> peter_9: sì
<cristian_c> squizzolo: di niente
<squizzolo> comunque pauroso ubuntu..si era bloccato mentre stavo scaricando dei pacchetti da terminale..mi ha fatto digitare dei comandi e ha ripreso da dove si era fermato
<evga> ciao, ho un problema con pulse-audio. Sto cercando di caricare il modulo 'module-bluethooth-discover' e mi dice che non lo trova, eppure il modulo è presente dentro /usr/lib/pulse-6.0/modules/
<peter_9> ho riavviato il pc e tutti i precedenti problemi sembrano scomparsi
<peter_9> mozilla adesso si avvia
<peter_9> che faccio lo installo definitivamente?
<LoZioNe> buonsalve amici
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-14
<glpiana> ola
<Giupio> Salve a tutti,ho il portatile acer aspire con il sistema operativo windows 7 ultimate solo che vorrei cambiarlo perché ho saputo che linux è migliore.Girando per il web se ho capito bene ci sono diversi tipi di linux ad esempio ubuntu.Vorrei chiedere se posso scaricare l'ultima versione sul mio pc e quale scegliere tra 32 bit e 64 bit avente i segu
<Giupio> enti requisiti:
<Giupio> Processore:Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz 2.20GHz
<Giupio> RAM:2,00 GB
<Giupio> Tipo sistema:sistema operativo 32 bit
<Giupio> 1
<Giupio> 2
<Giupio> 3
<Giupio> 4
<Giupio> 5
<akenobis> mi date la riga di comando per vedere le app. installate
<glpiana> akenobis, dpkg -l
<glpiana> akenobis, saranno un po' tante
<akenobis> grazie
<glpiana> akenobis, puoi scorrerle con dpkg -l | less
<dario> ciao a tutti
<dario> ho bisogno di una mano
<dario> qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto?
<akis24> !aiuto | dario
<ubot-it> dario: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dario> voglio installare ubuntu su un pc notebook con su windows 10
<akis24> !uefi | dario  prima leggi bene
<ubot-it> dario  prima leggi bene: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dario> ho scaricato l'immagine sul hs usb gli faccio fare il boot da usb ma dice bootmanager mancante
<akis24> dario: allora hai verificato la iso scaricata ?
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> !winusb | dario
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<dario> provo a riscaricarla... ma l'ho sdcompatatta con winzip e il problema non c'è
<akis24> !usbwin | dario
<ubot-it> dario: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> dario:  non va' scompattata ma scritta come file .iso
<dario> ok provo cosi grazie intanto
<dario> l'ho scompattata per vedere se dava errore
<akis24> prego
<akis24> dario: non si scompatta... anche per la verifica
<akis24> dario:  ti consiglio di seguire le guide ai link che ti ho postato prima di crearti problemi non facili da superare poi
<dario> le guide le avevo gia lette
<akis24> dario: mica tanto visto che scompatti la iso da scrivere e verificare ...
<dario> solo che mi sono imbarellato con la creazione di una usb bootstrappante
<akis24> dario: creala la usb col programma che ti ho indicato e poi riprova
<dario> scompattata per vedere se il file iso era danbneggiato
<dario> altro problema
<akis24> dario: leggi la guida per md5sum e capirai che non serve scompattare
<dario> installato il usb installer
<dario> gli ho fatto formattore l'hd usb
<dario> e dice Your usb drive won't be bootable
<akis24> dario: selezioni il file .iso scaricato e il programma ti permette di scriverlo sulla chiavetta usb  rendendolo avviabile
<dario> dato ok e adesso sta trasferendo i file
<dario> si ma nel programma vi è anche l'opzione per formattare prima l'usb
<dario> vediamo quando finisce
<akis24> dario: si certo anche
<akis24> dario: prima di provare ad avviarla comunque imposta dal bios del pc l'avvio da usb come prima periferica di avvio e se hai bios uefi disattiva secure boot e fast boot
<dario> figo
<dario> non so perche ma è andato
<dario> ora mi faccio il try ubuntu ok?
<akis24> dario: seleziona lingua italiana meglio..
<akis24> dario:  e poi prova senza installare cosi vedi se  il sistema riconosce le periferiche ecc
<akis24> dario: in ogni caso puoi installare da desktop seguendo la procedura adatta al tuo pc
<akis24> dario: ultimo consiglio lascia al suo posto windows per adesso
<krabador> +
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi spiega perchè il plugin flash è fermo alla versione 11.X su firefox mentre su chrome si aggiorna in automatico ed è aggiornato?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, adobe non sviluppa più flash per linux dalla 1, mentre google porta avanti una sua versione
<MoL0ToV> che figli di puttana
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, modera il linguaggio per cortesia
<MoL0ToV> eppure avrebbero tutto l'interesse ad avere flash per firefox aggiornato... microsoft avrà corrotto adobe?
<glpiana> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dannato> salve a tutti
<MoL0ToV> ola
<dannato>  ho installato i restricted-extras
<dannato> tra i quali il bloetooth che ora visualizzo nella barra delle applicazioni posso eliminare solo esso, ho poca ram.....grazie
<glpiana> dannato, il bluetooth non arriva con i restricted extras
<dannato> io quello ho installato
<dannato> sudo apt-get  restricted extras e mplayer
<glpiana> dannato, il bluetooth è già compreso nel prezzo in partenza. non credo comuqnue che abbia un gran consumo di ram
<dannato> e apparso dopo un anno allora con gli aggiornamenti?
<dannato> pero io ho solo 1gb e tutto fa brodo
<glpiana> dannato, e che ne so. fatto tsa che no c'entra con i restricted
<glpiana> dannato, che interfaccia grafica si?
<dannato> si puo eliminare
<glpiana> *usi
<dannato> ??
<dannato> xfce?
<dannato> kubuntu desktop misa
<glpiana> a me lo chiedi? :D
<glpiana> dannato, se è kubunto lo riconosci dalla K sul menu delle applicazioni
<glpiana> dannato, apri il gestore dei file e dimmi il nome del programma che vedi sulla barra
<dannato> uso xubuntu quindi xfce+ubuntu poi installai kubutnu desktop
<glpiana> dannato, il fatto di avere installato il pacchetto kubutnu-desktop può far sì che tu abbia qualche inutile programma di kde che gira in background
<glpiana> sempre che tu stia usando xfce e non kde
<glpiana> dannato, ma se non c'è certezza su questo, come si fa ad aiutarti?
<dannato> io installa xubuntu e poi  kubuntu deskyop in gestore vedo tante cartelle
<glpiana> dannato, dai, cosa stai usando? il gestore dei file ha una barra in alto. c'è scritto il nome del programma. cosa leggi?
<dannato> tutte le cartelle  di home/ivan gnome che ne so non ti prendo in giro
<glpiana> dannato, io parlo della barra in alto, la corince della finestra del gestore dei file. delle cartelle che visualizzi non mi interessa
<dannato> non ce nessuna barra
<glpiana> dannato, non ha una cornice
<glpiana> come si differenzia dal desktop se non ha una cornice?
<glpiana> mah
<dannato> si e una finestra e vero
<glpiana> dannato, mostra le icone per chiudere, minimizzare, allargare?
<dannato> no mostrava i comportamenti delle cartelle singolo click non credo sia quella
<dannato> come ci arrivo
<glpiana> dannato, vabbè dai, non fa nulla. lasciamo stare
<dannato> io installai xubuntu e poi kubuntu-desktop da terminale
<dannato> come vedo i processi in background con il comando top?
<dannato> ho capito non tutti hanno dimestichezza io sono pur sempre un perito informatico ed uso ubuntu da un anno
<dannato> se a scuola studiavamo dos non e colpa mia
<glpiana> dannato, io non sono perito informatico, non ho mai studiato informatica. ma a leggere cosa c'è scritto in mezzo alla cornice del programma che sto usando ci arrivo
<dannato> se uso xubuntu ubuntu+xfce la grafica e quella credo
<glpiana> dannato, se apro firefox ad esempio, vedo scritto in alto: Mozilla Firefox
<dannato> ma non capisco come arrivare alla cornice
<glpiana> dannato, ma tu sai cosa è una cornice?
<glpiana> il contorno della finestra del programma
<dannato> ma ci prendiamo in giro?
<dannato> io non lo faccio
<glpiana> dannato, vabbè, eliminiamo sto bluetooth. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<dannato> il mio pc non ha il bluetooth volevo levarlo
<glpiana> dannato, il file che si apre finisce con "exit 0", appena prima di quella riga, inserisci una riga vuota e scrivi: rfkill block bluetooth
<glpiana> dannato, poi premi ctrl+O seguito da ctrl+X
<glpiana> riavvia e non dovrebbe più apparirti il simbolo del bluetooth
<dannato> ok sto facendo
<glpiana> dannato, e per sicurezza quando hai finito dai anche questo comando: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<dannato> ok come inserisco dice r
<dannato> ok ci sono
<glpiana> dannato, non usare ctrl+c e ctrl+v. scrivi a mano
<dannato> ok
<dannato> ma ha funzionato lo stesso
<dannato> ctrl+ins semmai
<glpiana> dannato, se sai le cose non chiedere
<dannato> cioe ctrl ins  lo so fare pero mi dice di salvare il file
<dannato> ho premuto ctrl+0
<glpiana> dannato, o di otto, non zero
<dannato> e poi ctrl+x
<dannato> rifaccio
<dannato> come annullo
<dannato> praticamente sto riscrivendo il file /etc/rc.local??
<glpiana> spero tu stia solo inserendo quella riga in quel file
<dannato> si ma  devo rifare
<dannato> devo annullare
<dannato> allora ci sono riga di comando a vuoto
<dannato> ctrl+o per salvare
<dannato> crtl +x a che serve??
<dannato> salvare si
<dannato> come si fa sempre con crtl??
<dannato> se ci prendo mano vi aiuto a sviluppare ubuntu
<dannato> mi chiede come salvare il nome del file
<glpiana> dannato, non hai seguito le istruzioni che ti ho dato
<dannato> fatto
<dannato> si
<dannato> fatto adesso il file e rimasto come l ho lasciato??
<dannato> quindi se lo riapro rimane la riga a vuto ed il comando rfkill block bluetooth
<dannato> adesso ho fatto anchge sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<dannato> riavvio??
<dannato> si le ho eseguite ho riscritto un file praticamente
<dannato> perche una riga a vuoto? non l ho  capito perche
<dannato> glpiana sono un perito informatico ne ho creati di file
<glpiana> dannato, cat /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> !paste | dannato
<ubot-it> dannato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dannato> che devo fare adesso? riavviare
<dannato> si il file  e rimasto con il kill del bluetooth
<dannato> dopo exit o
<dannato> riavvio??
<dannato> questo file e tipo l autoexec.bat del dos??
<glpiana> exit 0 non exit o
<glpiana> dannato, fai vedere sto file su pastebin
<dannato> si ma l ho fatto vuoi vedere il file?
<dannato> si ecco
<dannato> e paste non mi da nulla
<dannato> uso crhome io
<dannato> bo
<dannato> faccio con firefox??
<dannato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877463/
<dannato> a voleva il nome
<dannato> se ce riprendo mano con gli /
<glpiana> dannato, io ti avevo scritto di aggiungere la riga PRIMA di exit 0
<dannato> e appunto volevo dirtelo
<glpiana> <glpiana> dannato, il file che si apre finisce con "exit 0", appena prima di quella riga, inserisci una riga vuota e scrivi: rfkill block bluetooth
<dannato> l ho scritto pure la riga a vuoto
<dannato> e infatti rifaccio
<glpiana> -.-
<dannato> non mi esce e mi salva sto cavolo de file glpiana
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> il file che si apre finisce con "exit 0", appena prima di quella riga, inserisci una riga vuota e scrivi: rfkill block bluetooth
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+O seguito da ctrl+X
<tonimazz> chiedo scusa, ho scaricato xubuntu per il mio netbook, l'ho amsterizzato su disco, ma il disco non parte da solo, cosa devo fare? Grazie mille
<dannato> e e fino a qui ho fatto poi ctrl o
<glpiana> tonimazz, devi impostare il boot da cd all'avvio del pc, tramite il bios o ventuale altro tasto per accedere all'ordine dei dispositivi di boot
<glpiana> dannato, premi invio
<dannato> e appunto invio fatto
<dannato> ok uscito
<tonimazz> provo anche se ci capisco poco
<dannato> ti posto il paste
<glpiana> dannato, eh, vediamo ora com'è sto file
<glpiana> tonimazz, come lo hai masterizzato sto disco?
<dannato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877509/
<glpiana> dannato, ok, riavvia
<tonimazz> in automatico, sopo aver fatto il download da ubuntu con il masterizzatore
<tonimazz> l'ho messo anche su chiavetta
<glpiana> tonimazz, con che programma lo hai messo su chiavetta?
<tonimazz> windows parte direttamente non mi da scelta di partire da cd
<tonimazz> l'ho semplicemente copiato
<glpiana> !iso | tonimazz
<ubot-it> tonimazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<tonimazz> dalla cartella download
<glpiana> !usbwin | tonimazz
<ubot-it> tonimazz: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> leggi ste guide
<tonimazz> ok
<tonimazz> ma ci capisco pochissimo, sorry :-)
<dannato> glpiana non si e tolto non fa niente ci riproveremo, devo andare ad installare ubuntu ad un amico che si rotto di winzozz....grazie mille per il tempo
<dannato> cmq nel file ce il kill
<dannato> bo
<glpiana> dannato, xfce probabilmente riattiva il servizio. guarda le applicazioni di avvio dixfce
<braciola> salve a tutti ho appena creato un usb ubuntu 15.04 lts , il laptop in questione pero ha una tastiera usb e non posso riavviare  il bios come installo ubuntu in dual boot? e  poi volevo anche partizionare l hdd
<krabador> attacca una tastiera ps/2 ed abilita il supporto per usb keyboard e usb legacy
<braciola> e dove non ce la porta
<braciola> e cmq winzozz  8.1 e talmente veloce che non sentirebbe l interupt
<braciola> salve di nuovo ho creato la pen drive usb , ma non ce modo di entrare nel bios con questo laptop asus con winzozz 8.1 mi da solo il prompt dei comandi
<braciola> nessuno mi aiuta il problema e che non si riesce ad accedere al bios di sto maledetto pc
<braciola> ragazzi sono entrato nel bios e non posso selezionare come primary boot la pen drive sto impazzendo
<braciola> ce un modo per avviare la penb drive da prompt?
<Carlin0> braciola, se è un pc vecchio forse non è prevista quella opzione
<braciola> e nuovo  il pc e un asus f55a ha un bios complicato american megatrends 417
<Carlin0> braciola, tieni inserita la chiavetta prima di entrare nel bios ?
<braciola> ovvio
<braciola> sto impazzendo non mi da nel menu delle boot nemmeno il dvd
<braciola> e come se devo creare io la path
<braciola> la path per la primary boot device incredibie
<braciola> una cosa inverosimile
<braciola> glpiana non ce?
<Carlin0> braciola, non riesci a postare una foto ?
<braciola> si faccio una foto al bios ragazzi incredibile
<braciola> ragazzi ho fatto la foto al bios dove la posto
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> imgur braciola
<Carlin0> nella sezione boot device spero
<braciola> nella sezione boot device?
<braciola> carlino quale sezione???
<braciola> lo upputa
<Carlin0> metti qui il link
<braciola> non me la linca la visualizzo
<Carlin0> impossibile braciola guarda bene
<braciola> devo fare apply??
<Carlin0> uso imgur da anni so bene come funziona
<braciola> https://imgur.com/edit non credo sia quewsto
<Carlin0> no
<braciola> appunto la visualizzo l ha caricata
<Carlin0> dove la visualizzi ?
<braciola> su imgur ma non mne la linka
<braciola> devo fare apply?
<braciola> save che devo fare??
<Carlin0> vabbè braciola se non riesci a caricare una foto .... non so che dirti
<braciola> carlino l ho uppata la vedo su imgur
<braciola> non riesco a linkartela
<braciola> non mi da il link
<braciola> la posso rotare puntare
<braciola> ma non riesco a linkarla
<braciola> la visuallizavvo su imgur e avevo le opzioni  rotazioni so uppare una foto
<braciola> http://imgur.com/jmSNJyx
<braciola> eccola
<Carlin0> braciola, non si vede nessuna foto...
<braciola> appunto perche ho fatto salva
<braciola> invece prima la vedevo su imgur la potevo rotare ecc..
<braciola> io non ce riesco che vi devo dire la vedo la posso rotare ecc.. non riesco a linkarla
<braciola> mi dice select ed apply
<braciola> mi devo registrare??
<Carlin0> ma va
<braciola> e cavolo
<braciola> ma non ce senza registrazione??
<Carlin0> funziona senza registrazione braciola
<braciola> e come dimmelo allora io vedo la foto la posso rotare
<braciola> sta in imgur ma non la linka
<braciola> se deve una presa in giro lasciamo stare sono perito informatico e preso in giro da voi propiuo no
<Carlin0> braciola, dove la visualizzi dopo caricata ?
<braciola> questo signore vuole mettere ubuntu
<braciola> su imgur edit
<Carlin0> sul browser ?
<braciola> ed io non ci sto riuscendo cioe
<braciola> ovvio carlino
<Carlin0> meno male che sei perito scusa se te lo dico
<braciola> sulla pagina di imgur la uppo
<braciola> a si meno male
<Carlin0> e allora prendi il link dal browser braciola
<braciola> ti dico l ho uppata
<Carlin0> io ho l 3° media
<braciola> non riesco ad linkartela
<braciola> ma mi porendi per il culo
<Carlin0> prendi il link dal browser braciola
<Carlin0> prendi il link dal browser braciola
<Mr_Pan> trollolero trollolà ...
<braciola> senti io preso per culo da te propio no
<Mr_Pan> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<braciola> ti dico che l ho uppauta
<akis24> braciola:  se non posti indirizzo della pagina con foto qui in canale come la si vede ? sfogliamo tutta internet ?
<braciola> al momento io in questa url vedo la foto caricata http://imgur.com/edit
<braciola> ecco
<Carlin0> forse dovevi studiare altro che ne sò religione
<braciola> carlino lasciamo stare mi ti mangio in informatica quando vuoi
<braciola> te ed imgur
<Mr_Pan> braciola, io ho appena uppato una foto ed ho un link così >>>> https://imgur.com/4MaX2wn
<braciola> ho trovato un bios maledetto
<Carlin0> eh ma lo vedo , non riesci a settare una usb per il boot
<braciola> poerche sei registrato ma credi di prendermi in giro
<Carlin0> non riesci a linkare una foto
<braciola> a si provaci to con sto bios mai visto
<braciola> e solo un anno che uso ubuntu a programma re mi ti mangio
<Mr_Pan> braciola, ma perchè ti offendi a 'sto modo ?!? prova a uppare di nuovo la foto e automaticamente ti darà la pagina con il link ...
<Carlin0> poi io non ho mai detto di essere esperto in informatica anzi ho detto 'ho la 3° media'
<braciola> ecco allora non diree a me di studiare
<braciola> io ho studiato informatica 20 anni
<Carlin0> !paga | braciola vedi se così ci riesci
<ubot-it> braciola vedi se così ci riesci: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Carlin0> 20 anni sprecati
<braciola> quando vuoi te l ho detto
<Carlin0> ma guarda che io non devo dimostrare nulla a nessuno
<Carlin0> perito si fa in 5 anni ... già il fatto che tu ne hai impiegati 20 la dice lunga
<braciola> io ne ho impiegati 5 poi altri 15 di lavoro
<braciola> 20 anni fai il bidello
<braciola> cmq qui il problema e che un bios cosi non l avevo mai visto e devo approfondire e cmq
<akis24> braciola: posta l'indirizzo della pagina con foto e proseguiamo oppure passa su #ubuntu-it-chat  questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu il resto in chat
<braciola> qui le normali procedure di creazione della pen drive bootable non vanno bene perche il bios non mi permette il boot
<braciola> carlino avrebbe gia risolto sicuro
<braciola> quindi possiamo stare qui 20 anni
<akis24> braciola: sai leggere ?
<braciola> si lascio stare aspetto glpiana
<computer> ho appena installato xubundu e sono senza antivirus (o almeno così sebra) quando scarico il luncher di un antivirus non parte, come posso risolvero
<akenobis> serve il firewall su ubuntu?
<akenobis> serve il firewall su linux
<ivan_> buonasera oggi sono incappato in un bios mai visto googlavo la versione e nemmeno google lo conosceva cosi non ho potuto installare la iso bottable di ubuntu in doal boot con winzozz alternative?
<ivan_> questo stranissimo bios non mi dava la possibilita di bootare su pen drive
<ivan_> come risolvo?
<ivan_> inoltre la domanda sorge come caspita hamnno messo su quel pc winzozz??
<ivan_> hanno*
<cristian__c> akenobis: è una domanda o un'affermazione?
<akenobis> è una domanda
<cristian__c> akenobis: devi fare un uso specifico del pc?
<akenobis> no
<cristian__c> ivan_: che bios?
<akenobis> le cose normali niente haking
<ivan_> adesso ve lo dico inoltre la tastiera del laptop è disattivata quindi se sbaglio settaggi bios non posso dare l interupt da tastiera integrata
<ivan_> ma da tastiera usb
<ivan_> american megatrends 417 che so google e sul sito produttore nemmeno trovo
<ivan_> ver 417
<ivan_> una cosa mai vista
<akenobis> ho installato il firewall ma serve? perchè se no lo disinstallo
<cristian_c> akenobis: le porte dovrebbero essere chiuse in uscita di default
<cristian_c> akenobis: il firewall è preinstallato
<cristian_c> ivan_: qual è esattamente il problema?
<akenobis> ah ecco perchè su amule mi da id basso nonstante abbia settato lepèorte dal  modem!
<cristian_c> akenobis: hai letto la guida wiki su amule?
<akenobis> no
<cristian_c> !amule | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<akenobis> ma conosco bene come si usa sia come aprire le porte del modem come entro nel firewall preinstallato?
<ubar_aktun> ciao, per lubuntu che tipo di file devo scegliere per i programmi da scaricare tipo adobe? yum, .tar.gz, .rpm, APT per 10+4?
<cristian_c> ubar_aktun: stai facendo un po' di confusione
<cristian_c> ubar_aktun: non ho capito coda ti serve
<cristian_c> cosa
<cristian_c> ubar_aktun: cos'è 10+4?
<ivan_> scusate il problema e che non posso installare ubuntu bootando tutto qui
<ivan_> perche il bios non mi da possibbilita ne di bootare su cd ne su pen drive
<cristian_c> ivan_: bios uefi?
<ivan_> no
<cristian_c> ivan_: che pc è?
<ivan_> asus f55a
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con l'accesso da remoto con un server ssh chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<ivan_> poi il problema e che la tastiera integrata del laptop è staccata e sopra ce una tastiera usb quindi se sbaglio non posso dare l interupt da tastiera
<ivan_> praticamente il bios ha una sezione add a new boot options
<ivan_> e googlando non si trova nemmeno sulla fabbrica del bios
<cristian_c> ivan_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226965/hi-i-just-bought-an-asus-f55a-but-i-can-not-enter-bios
<cristian_c> ivan_: staccata? O.o
<cristian_c> !aiuto | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ivan_> si scollegata (causa caduta di acqua) quindi ora sovrapposta usa una tastiera usb
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan_> non ce modo de mettere ubuntu a sto pc ma per mettere winzozz come hanno fatto? e come se la asus volesse il ritorno da lei
<laserbuntu> praticamente se accedo da terminale con il canale ssh riesco ad entrare mentre se uso remmina con il protocollo vnc non mi fa entrare (si pianta lì)
<cristian_c> ivan_: hai aperto il link?
<ivan_> si lo sto leggendo
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: credo siano due cose diverse
<ivan_> un bios che non si trova su google una cosa strana fantasma la versione di sto cavolo di bios e cmq a voler provare poi non posso rientrare premendo canc, perche la tastiera scollegata non manda l interupt
<cristian_c> ivan_: hai letto?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: ma, se io ho installato openssh-server non c'é compreso anche il canale vnc?
<ivan_> si non ce risposta sul tuo lin cristian
<cristian_c> ivan_: cambia tastiera
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: che c'entra?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: appunto, sto chiedendo è compreso?
<ivan_> e si e l unica io inafti chiedevo un modo senza bootare da bios
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: secondo me stai confondendo le cose
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: provo ad andare nel wiki e leggermi per bene tutto, grazie ..... per ora.
<cristian_c> ivan_: ti serve impostare il boot dal bios
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: facci sapere
<ivan_> si pero non so come fare ce solo un opzione "create a new boot device" ho una foto
<cristian_c> ivan_: ora un portatile senza tastiera integrata, non è un portatile
<cristian_c> è un accrocchio
<ivan_> appunto io ho chiesto subito che non potevo bootare
<cristian_c> ivan_: cambia tastiera
<ivan_> pero winzozz ha nei sui cd riavvia ed installa
<ivan_> una cosa simile la chiedevo per ubuntu
<ivan_> oppure da promt dei comandi
<cristian_c> ma se funziona nel bios, qual è il problema? O.o
<cristian_c> ivan_: non ho capito cosa intendi
<cristian_c> il boot si imposta dal bios, a prescindere dall'os
<ivan_> cristian win aveva l opzione riavvia ed installa
<cristian_c> sì, ma che c'entra?
<ivan_> e non si puo fare per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ivan_: ma cosa?
<ivan_> io winz xp moddato inserivo il dvd eseguio l exe  si riavviava e partiva la formattazione del disco
<cristian_c> ivan_: stiamo parlando di boot nonnda hard disk
<cristian_c> non da
<ivan_> si e vero cristian pero non so come ma avevo un cd winz xp ice dove potevo fare mandando un exe il riavvio e far partire la formattazione
<ivan_> e io non posso fare il boot da hdd?
<ivan_> cioe il problema e che le casi produttrici di pc erano in combutta con winzozz
<ivan_> ecco tutto qui
<ivan_> hai ragione cristian
<ivan_> abbiamo le mani legate
<cristian_c> ivan_: non capisco dove vuoi arrivare: se vuoi bootare da dvd devi impostare il bootbdavdvd nel bios
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<ivan_> cristian io ho un cd di winz xp moddato dove ho l opzione riavvia ed installa come fa a bootare?
<cristian_c> ivan_: ma tu lo lanci dal sistema in uso, che c'entra con il problema?
<ivan_> a tu dici che se inserisco quel disco su qel ausu molto probabilmente mi da error? io penso di no perche e winz
<ivan_> in qualche modo su quel pc un so lo hanno messo
<cristian_c> ivan_: no, dico che tu lanci un eseguibile contenuto nel cd, non fai il boot da cd
<ivan_> lo fa in automatico si riavvia da dvd e non da hdd
<cristian_c> ivan_: in questo momento lo fa?
<cristian_c> ivan_: sei di ardea?
<ivan_> sul mio lo fa si
<cristian_c> ivan_: dicevo, anche in questo momento?
<ivan_> si
<ivan_> inserisco il dvd con winz xp parte u n eseguibile con l opzione riavvia ed installa si riavvia e parte da dvd
<cristian_c> uhm
<ivan_> in quel laptop e come se abbiano messo winz 8.1 e buttate via le chiavi del boot
<cristian_c> ivan_: ma come fai a sapere quale bios usi?
<ivan_> l ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> ivan_: ehm
<ivan_> ma stai trollando cristian??
<cristian_c> ivan_: winz 8.1 viene venduto su pc con bios uefi
<cristian_c> ivan_: sì, guarda non ho niente da fare che trollare sconosciuti nel canale di supporto... -,-
<akenobis> ho letto le wiki di amule ma non riesco ad impostare ip statico
<ivan_> io googlando ho visto un video dove una versione antecedente di quel bios una persona ci riesce e possibile quindi pero e la ver 415
<cristian_c> (che peraltro è tempo sottratto ad altre attività)
<ivan_> ed i commenti di quel video sono del tipo grande maestro del pc sei un nerd ecc... grazie a non finire
<ivan_> scusa ma ripetevi le stesse frasi cmq passo alla chat nessuno mi aiuta
<cristian_c> akenobis: ti dice di impostaremip statico?
<akenobis> sulla wiki di amule sì
<cristian_c> ivan_: cerca di attenerti alle risorse ufficiali ubuntu
<cristian_c> ivan_: non hai risposto, ma passa pure in -chat
<cristian_c> :-)
<ivan_> che dovevo rispondere?
<cristian_c> akenobis: quali problemi hai riscontrato?
<akenobis> vado sù logo connessione e non sò come muovermi
<cristian_c> akenobis: intendi l'appletndel network manager?
<cristian_c> aplet del
<akenobis> sì
<cristian_c> !nm | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> ivan_: non ho lanrisposta hel log, né prima né ora
<cristian_c> ivan_: inoltre ho fatto notare che win 8 è preinstallato sui pc con bios uefi
<ivan_> si cristian ma e un bios che nemmeno chi la costruito conosce
<cristian_c> ivan_: prima avevi detto di non avere un bios uefi
<ubar_aktun> ciao, per lubuntu che tipo di file devo scegliere per i programmi da scaricare tipo adobe? yum, .tar.gz, .rpm, APT per 10+4?
<akis24> ubar_aktun: scarica dai repo ufficiali comunque i file sono .deb
<ubar_aktun> ma se non c'è deb cosa scarico fra quelli?
<akis24> ubar_aktun: di solito si usa scaricare qualcosa da compilare al limite ma non è raccomandabile salvo esigenze necessarie
<akis24> ubar_aktun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ubar_aktun> ad esempio ora adobe mi chiede di aggiornare e mi dà quelle 4 estensioni da scaricare, cosa faccio?
<akis24> ubar_aktun: adobe cosa ?
<ubar_aktun> flashplayer
<akis24> ubar_aktun: hai aggiornato il sistema ?
<ubar_aktun> ?
<akis24> ubar_aktun: apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update     e metti su paste cosi vediamo
<ubar_aktun> fa sempre in automatico
<akis24> !paste | ubar_aktun
<ubot-it> ubar_aktun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ubar_aktun:  vediamo cosi si capisce che fare ..se hai aggiornato non chiede nulla
<ubar_aktun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11879512/
<akis24> ubar_aktun: ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade   e poi fai vedere
<ubar_aktun> ma l'aggiornamento di lubuntu non è una cosa che fa in automatico di solito?
<ubar_aktun> ecco infatti ora mi è apparsa la finestra di aggiornamento software con adobe flashplayer in automatico
<akis24> ubar_aktun: fai vedere come ti ho detto prima ,,
<ubar_aktun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11879557/
<ubar_aktun> okay direi che ora ha aggiornato? ma come mai questa volta ho dovuto fare questa operazione per aggiornare?
<akis24> ubar_aktun: di solito l'aggiornamento automatico viene segnalato chiede conferma ma da solo non si avvia
<ubar_aktun> in che senso? di solito mi esec sempre ogni giorno almeno una finestra di aggiornamento di qualche software, perchè questa volta ho dovuto dare il comando per aggiornare adobe? non capisco...
<akis24> ubar_aktun: quando compare l'icona che segnala aggiornamenti bisogna confermare di eseguirlo
<ubar_aktun> io confermo sempre :) questa volta però non era uscita :D
<akis24> ubar_aktun: e se guardi avevi anche altra roba da aggiornare non solo flashplayer
<ubar_aktun> va bè al max la prossima volta so cosa fare, grazie mille :) buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-15
<cartu73> Ho istallato Lubuntu su un Netbook Asus di 5 anni fa circa. Non mi sembra di avere inserito password durante l'istallazione, ora ogni volta che devo fare un aggiornamento mi chiede una password che non conosco
<cartu73> Ho letto come reimpostare la password da Modalità di Ripristino, ma al comando 'passwd' mi da sempre errore
<akis24> cartu73: passwd  nomeutente  e invio dovrebbe chiederti di inserire due volte la password scrivila anche se non la leggi
<glpiana> ola
<ivanrm> buon giorno a tutti
<ivanrm> glpiana grazie per ieri, poi sono andato da un amico per installare in doal boot ubuntu, ho trovato un bios che non mi leggeva l usb (bios uefi) , stamattina ho riflettuto, creo un cd con ubuntu e provo, in qualche modo il primo so come l  ho hanno messo?
<glpiana> ivanrm, mi stai chiedendo come hanno installato windows sul pc?
<ivanrm> non  lo so ma non mi leggeva la pen drive quindi opto per un cd lo creo e provo
<glpiana> ivanrm, con cosa hai preaparto la pen drive?
<glpiana> *preparato
<ivanrm> con il programma fornito dal canale
<glpiana> ivanrm, se ha uefi non è un pc datato. è molto strano che non faccia boot da usb. probabile che tu non abbia trovato il modo di accedere all'ordine di boot dei device
<ivanrm> il bios e un megatrends ver 417 nella sezione boot non mi leggeva l usb una cosa strana ma plausibile
<ivanrm> plausibile perche su quel pc e caduta dell acqua con conseguente rottura della tastiera (che ho dovuto scollegare fisicamente) e sostituire con una tastiera usb.
<Guest83472> buongiorno a tutti vorrei chiedervi un consiglio..
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest83472> ho un pc con windows xp intel r pentium r dual cpu e2180 2.00GHz 2.00GHz, 896  di Ram e vorrei installare ubuntu
<Guest83472> me lo consigliate?
<Carlin0> Guest83472, lubuntu
<Guest83472> devo installarmi lubuntu?
<Carlin0> ubuntu è troppo pesante per quel pc lubuntu invece è + leggerino
<Guest83472> ah grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Guest83472> ma mi consigli di metterlo in dual boot con xp?
<Carlin0> si , così tieni entrambi , non si sa mai
<Guest83472> ah va bene
<Guest83472> non mi rallenta niente giusto?
<Carlin0> no restano indipendenti uno dall'altro
<Guest83472> ah ecco
<Guest83472> ma lubuntu 14?
<Carlin0> o 14.04 o 15.05
<Carlin0> la 15.04 è + aggiornata
<Guest83472> posso scaricarlo da questo sito?
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<corriere> ciao
<corriere> buon giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> corre il corriere
<Baz> ciao
<Baz> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Guest40841
<ubot-it> Guest40841: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest40841> quando provo ad installare linux il computer si blocca su una schermata nera con una sola riga scritta in bianco
<Snake_ITALY> salve a tutti
<Snake_ITALY> è la prima volta che uso questa chat ragazzi, come funziona posso esporre il mio prob qui?
<glpiana> Guest40841, tu inserisci il cd/usb, avvii e ottieni una riga di errore?
<Snake_ITALY> esattamente XD
<glpiana> Snake_ITALY, sì, esponi il tuo problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Snake_ITALY> dopo caricamento
<Snake_ITALY> compare questo
<Snake_ITALY> ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Snake_ITALY> tutte le guide che ho trovato nn hanno funzionato
<glpiana> Snake_ITALY, cd o usb?
<Snake_ITALY> usb
<Snake_ITALY> fat32
<glpiana> Snake_ITALY, con che programma l'hai preaparata?
<glpiana> *preparata
<Snake_ITALY> usato Rufus. LinuxLive e unetbooting
<Snake_ITALY> sempre stesso errore
<glpiana> !usbwin | Snake_ITALY
<ubot-it> Snake_ITALY: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Snake_ITALY> ok provo anche questo speriamo bene
<Snake_ITALY> la iso l'ho scaricata da questo sito
<Snake_ITALY> 15.0.4
<glpiana> Snake_ITALY, da questo sito?
<glpiana> quale sito Snake_ITALY
<Snake_ITALY> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<glpiana> Snake_ITALY, controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | Snake_ITALY
<ubot-it> Snake_ITALY: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Snake_ITALY> ok provo anache questo
<Snake_ITALY> grazie
<Snake_ITALY> sto facendo tutto in diretta
<glpiana> su che canale?
<Snake_ITALY> eheh
<Snake_ITALY> allora il checksum mi dice che va bene
<Snake_ITALY> ho fatto chiavetta con il programma che mi avete dato
<Snake_ITALY> riavvio e provo
<cristian_c> bios uefi?
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> buongiorno
<Salvador> Ciao a tutti
<Salvador> dando da terminale il comando "fdisk -l" mi esce su tutti i percorsi "permesso negato", come mai?
<LoZioNe> Salvador,devi aggiungere sudo davanti al comando per avere i permessi
<Salvador> LoZioNe: elementare Watson
<MoL0ToV> fico! il mio xorg è crashato con SIGABORT
<marvindep> ciao...c'ho questo problemino qua:Errore fatale: il file manifest remoto non corrisponde a quello locale. Oppure il set di backup remoto o la directory di archiviazione locale sono danneggiati
<marvindep> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> marvindep: contestualizza il problema
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, c'è l'ho fatta!sono arcere! ^^
<cristian_c> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marvindep>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Salvador> sto creando un raid 0 e seguendo questa http://linuxaria.com/article/configuring-2-mirrored-disks-on-ubuntu-linux?lang=it guida ad un certo punto mi dice di dare il comando "sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" e mi da come risposta "permesso negato"
<Salvador> giuro questa volta ho messo il "sudo"! ;)
<cristian_c> Saper piacere. non postare link di risorse esterne a ubuntu, in canale
<cristian_c> Salvador, per piacere. non postare link di risorse esterne a ubuntu, in canale
<Salvador> cristian_c:sorry
<werwolfe> Buongiorno, ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa, allora ho un problema con ubuntu ultima versione, andava tutto benissimo e va tutto benissimo, solo che ho cambiato immagine di sfondo, e quando mi assento dal pc e va in risparmi energetico, dopo lo riattivo muovendo mouse, oppure riaccendo e spengo il monitor, mi dice : Risoluzione non adatta si preg
<werwolfe> a di mettere la risoluzione 1900 X 1200 (quella che ho di default) e non va il monitor più, ma la risoluzione è quella che indica <.< e quindi sono costretto a riavviare il pc, ciò a lungo andare può cmq portarmi problemi al pc
<werwolfe> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> werwolfe: non ho tempo ora purtroppo
<werwolfe> ok grazie cristian
<werwolfe> a chi posso chiedere?
<cristian_c> werwolfe: hai già f<atto una ricerca o postato sul forum la richiesta?
<Carlin0> werwolfe, disabilitare il risparmio energetico ?
<werwolfe> non ancora, provo a scriverla sul forum
<werwolfe> si disabilitato
<cristian_c> e non va comjnque?
<werwolfe> no
<werwolfe> dopo circa 30 minuti di inattività
<Carlin0> cosa succede ?
<Salvador> ripropongo:
<Salvador> sto creando un raid 0 e seguendo una guida ad un certo punto mi dice di dare il comando "sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" e mi da come risposta "permesso negato"
<Carlin0> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Salvador> Carlin0:quindi tutto il lavoro fatto fino ad ora è inutile? :(
<Carlin0> Salvador, personalmente non so nulla di raid , ma è buona abitudine qui di usare/consilgiare solo la documentazione ufficiale
<Salvador> ok
<Carlin0> vedi se ti può essere utile Salvador
<werwolfe> Buongiorno, ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa, allora ho un problema con ubuntu ultima versione, andava tutto benissimo e va tutto benissimo, solo che ho cambiato immagine di sfondo, e quando mi assento dal pc e va in risparmi energetico, dopo lo riattivo muovendo mouse, oppure riaccendo e spengo il monitor, mi dice : Risoluzione non adatta si preg
<werwolfe> a di mettere la risoluzione 1900 X 1200 (quella che ho di default) e non va il monitor più, ma la risoluzione è quella che indica <.< e quindi sono costretto a riavviare il pc, ciò a lungo andare può cmq portarmi problemi al pc
<werwolfe> io carlin o questo problema
<Carlin0> werwolfe, veramente ancora non hai detto cosa accade dopo 30 minuti
<werwolfe> il pc va in pausa, per inattività
<Salvador> Carlin0:il problema è che la procedura è completamente diversa! grr ora non ho tempo di riprovare......ripasso a rompervi le @@ stasera! ;)
<werwolfe> e quando cerco di riattivarlo mi dice che la risoluzione è errata
<werwolfe> ma non è possibile perchè è quella che c'è
<Carlin0> e prova a disabilitarla werwolfe ma non solo quella de pc sopratutto quella riguardante video e monitor
<werwolfe> risparmio del pc è disabiliato
<werwolfe> forse è il montor? però prima quando avevo l'immagine di default di ubuntun non lo faceva
<Carlin0> guarda quello del monitor werwolfe
<werwolfe> sembra tutto apposto
<dannato> salve scusate le differenze con versione della comunità e non?
<Alita> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Alita> Avrei una domanda relativa al gestore di pacchetti di ubuntu. Lo scenario è il seguente: installo un pacchetto (ad esempio openjdk) e vado a modificare alcuni file di libreria (ad esempio /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/security ) queste modifiche sono permanenti anche dopo l'aggiornamento del pacchetto o devo rimodificare il file ad
<Alita> ogni aggiornamento? Grazie in anticipo.
<falcoman> buonasera a tutti
<falcoman> Vorrei cancellare dei file di tipo testo in una cartella con sottocartelle  vorrei sapere se dando il comando rm -R /percorso/*.txt è un comando corretto
<falcoman> grazie
<akenobis> ho impostato ip statico e mi sono connesso ma non mi fà entrare in internet ne in amule
<falcoman> Vorrei cancellare dei file di tipo testo in una cartella con sottocartelle  vorrei sapere se dando il comando rm -R /percorso/*.txt è un comando corretto qualcuno ha letto?
<Carlin0> falcoman, man rm
<Carlin0> akenobis, come hai impostato ip statico ?
<falcoman> grazie :Carlin0
<akenobis> sono andato sul network  modifica impostazioni
<akenobis> modifica connessioni
<Carlin0> e che ip hai inserito akenobis ?
<akenobis> ho impostato ip 192.168.1.232
<akenobis> quello da me scelto
<Carlin0> akenobis, al terminale digita → ping -c 3 google.com
<akenobis> si ma asd
<akenobis> adesso l'ho eliminato
<Carlin0> a ok allora akenobis vediamo cosa dice questo → route -n
<Carlin0> metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akenobis> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<akenobis> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<akenobis> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<Carlin0> akenobis, è strano l'ip che avevi messo avrebbe dovuto funzionare
<akenobis> e lo sò ma non fà navigare ne si connette
<akenobis> come risolvo?
<Carlin0> cambia anche il metodo da automatico a manuale ?
<akenobis> si
<Carlin0> server dns aggiuntivi hai messo qualcosa o lasci in bianco ?
<akenobis> nò lasciato in bianco
<Carlin0> io proverei a mettergli l'ip del router cioè 192.168.1.1
<Carlin0> quello che risulta come gateway
<akenobis> provo
<Carlin0> se non dovesse andare prima di smontare tutto salva una immagine
<akenobis> ok
<akenobis> ho già fatto adesso provo a connettermi
<akenobis> sembra che funzioni ora provo il browser
<Carlin0> e ma va riavviata la connessione se no hai cambiato solo sulla carta
<akenobis> non và
<akenobis> in che senso riavviata?
<Carlin0> riavvia il pc
<akenobis> ok
<Carlin0> e salva l'immagine che gli do una occhiata
<akenobis> niente da fare non mi connette
<Carlin0> hai l'immagine ?
<akenobis> no come la faccio l'immaggine?
<Carlin0> c'è una applicazione apposta dovresti trovarla nel menù
<Carlin0> istantanea o screenshot qualcosa di simile
<Carlin0> forse basta anche solo il tasto stamp ma non ne sono sicuro
<akenobis> ho configurato ip statico aperto  le porte del modem ma sia amule che bit torrent mi danno risultato negativo
<dustin2> ciao a tutti , un dubbio , posso ridimensionare la partizione dove è installato ubuntu ? gli ho dato quasi 60 gb e ho bisogno di una partizione nfts   dati
<dustin2> cè qualc1?
<dustin2> posso fare una domanda qui ?
<krabador> !supporto | dustin2
<ubot-it> dustin2: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedere | dustin2
<ubot-it> dustin2: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<krabador> !dettagli | dustin2
<ubot-it> dustin2: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<dustin2> ok
<dustin2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<dustin2> ops
<dustin2> errore
<dustin2> ho ubuntu in una partizione da 60 gb
<dustin2> vorrei ridimensionarla a 40 e ricavare 20 gb per dati ntfs
<akenobis> ho configurato ip statico aperto le porte del modem ma mi dà risultato negativo amule e bit torrent
<krabador> !chat | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> dustin2, carica ubuntu in live, carichi gparted e fai tutto da li
<krabador> dustin2, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<dustin2> intendevo dire , si puo modificare anche la partizione di installazione senza rischi?
<krabador> dustin2, carica ubuntu in live, carichi gparted e fai tutto da li
<dustin2> si uso gparted live
<krabador> dustin2, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> questa è la risposta.
<akenobis> mh
<dustin2> grazie credo (?) alla prox
<lasa81> ciao a tutti...da circa una settimana sto avendo qualche problema con il il plugin di adobe flash su firefox...ho ubuntu 14.04 lts... per caso vi risulta come  bug momentaneo in seguito ad aggiornamenti?
<lasa81> giusto per capire se è solo un problema mio e devo intervenire o se è un problema comune e devo semplicemente aspettare gli aggiornamenti..
<lasa81> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lasa81> ecco cosa mi compare nella sezione plugin di firefox https://imgur.com/ovMTlyL
<LoZioNe> lasa81, puoi provare pepper flash
<lasa81> LoZioNe: ma è normale che su chromium questo problema non me lo dia?
<LoZioNe> lasa81,ho letto che in parecchi stanno avendo problemi con Flash
<LoZioNe> e ripiegano su flash
<LoZioNe> a quanto ho capito è flash che è troppo vecchio come versione e non viene aggiornato,mentre pepper si
<lasa81> LoZioNe: allora provo anche io...devo togliere il plugin che ho installato? o lo lascio?
<Salvador> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> lasa81, credo che lo devi togliere per evitare conflitti, vedi qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11883741/
<LoZioNe> ciao Salvador,
<Salvador> ho installato il servizio Samba in ubuntu server ma non trovo il file di configurazione che dovrebbe trovarsi in "/etc/samba/smb.conf" qualcuno sa da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<lasa81> LoZioNe: grazie...quindi do quella serie di comandi li?
<LoZioNe> lasa81,si ti ho allegato il link della fonte
<lasa81> (intendo quelli del pastebin che mi hai inviato LoZioNe)
<lasa81> LoZioNe: perfetto.. un'ultima cosa... per togliere il plugin che ho già ora mi basta eliminarlo dalle estensioni di firefox? o devo fare altre operazioni?
<lasa81> LoZioNe: ho detto una cavolata...dalle estensioni di firefox non posso eliminarlo...quindi come posso fare?
<LoZioNe> lasa81, credo di si,stavo cercando qualche info in più ma non ho trovato nulla,sorry
<Salvador> domanda al volo, come faccio a chiudere e salvare le modifiche di un file aperto con VI
<tyrion-mx> Salvador, :x
<tyrion-mx> oppure :wq
<Principe> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno? Vorrei un'informazione.
<tyrion-mx> sono tutti a cena :O
<Principe> e gli operatori quando posso trovarli?
<Salvador> tyrion-mx: scusa la totale ignoranza ma i due punti a cosa corrispondono? Cioè devo fare shift + : + x?
<tyrion-mx> devi digitare :
<tyrion-mx> Salvador, si
<Salvador> hehe ma i due punti io li faccio con lo shift
<Salvador> ok
<pumetto> ciao a tutti
<pumetto> ho dimenticato sia l'username che la relativa password di accesso al forum
<pumetto> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<LoZioNe> pumetto,come da Forum: Ho perso la mia password.
<LoZioNe>     Niente panico! La tua password non può essere recuperata, ma può essere rigenerata. Per far questo vai nella pagina di ingresso e fai clic su Ho dimenticato la password, segui le istruzioni e tornerai in linea in poco tempo.
<LoZioNe> pumetto,per l'user devi vedere te cosa ti ricordi del nick
<pumetto> nulla, e' questo il problema
<LoZioNe> pumetto,così però mi pare un pò difficile che riesci a risolvere...
<LoZioNe> non ricordo,perònon dovresti aver ricevuto una mail di conferma?
<Principe> C'è un operatore ufficiale di Ubuntu?
<cristian__c> Principe: qjestovè il canale di supporto tecnico
<Principe> Lo so, sono qui per un aiuto, a chi devo chiedere?
<cristian__c> Principe: supporto a ubuntu?
<Principe> Esatto, a chi posso chiedere?
<cristian__c> !chiedi | Principe
<ubot-it> Principe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Principe> Vorrei sapere se  il PC Desktop HP - 260 g1 dm è compatibile con Ubuntu, perché sul sito di Ubuntu, nell'elenco di compatibilità non c'è.
<Principe> Vorrei sapere se il PC Desktop HP - 260 g1 dm è compatibile con Ubuntu, perché sul sito di Ubuntu, nell'elenco di compatibilità non c'è.
<cristian__c> allora
<cristian__c> Principe: beh
<cristian__c> Principe: il modo migliore per verificarlo, è provare in live
<Principe> preferisco non porvarlo in live, comunque e un pc di ultima generazione
<Principe> e installarlo direttamente con la pemnna dal bios
<cristian__c> Principe: come mai
<cristian__c> ?
<Principe> perche debo comprarlo e non ha un sistema operativo
<Principe> e non posso provarlo in live s enon istallaro direttamente
<Principe> ecco perche
<cristian__c> Principe: allora il didcorso cambia
<cristian__c> Principe: non è così
<cristian__c> si può sempre provare senza installare
<Principe> cioe come
<cristian__c> Principe: il punto è che dovresti cercare info
<Principe> il pc in questione ha un freedos ed e impossibile provarlo dall'interno se non insllarlo direttamente pero se poi non è compatibile?
<cristian__c> Principe: puoi utilizzare lo stesso supporto sia come live che come installer
<Principe> strano che sul sito non ce nel elenco
<cristian__c> Principe: ripeto che non è così
<Principe> il pc comunque che devo comprarli ha un freedos
<cristian__c> Principe: più che altro dovresti cercare info sulla compatibilità, prima dell'acquisto
<Principe> devo chiedere ad hp vero?
<cristian__c> se non trovi info sul web relativamente a quel prodotto, meglio dirigersi su qualcosa di riconosciuto come co,èatibile
<cristian__c> Principe: no
<Principe> ok chiedero un altra domanda ho
<cristian__c> Principe: dubito che hp ti dia risposte in merito
<Principe> se scarico ubuntu come faccio a metterlo nella chiavetta usb e poi installaro dal bios?
<Principe> cioe come si mette nella chiavetta ubunto? nn penso che si mette solo copia e incolla
<Principe> o almeno penso
<cristian__c> Principe: ripeto, fai una ricerca per quel pr0dotto sul web, per vedere se qualcuno ci ha già installato ubuntu
<cristian__c> qualche acquirente intendo
<Principe> ho fatto solo un sito tedesco dice che funziona
<cristian__c> Principe: no
<Principe> e volevo altre conferme
<cristian__c> Principe: dipende dal sistema che utilizzi per creare la usb
<Principe> ecco appunto
<Principe> purtroppo non ci capisco
<cristian__c> Principe: non possiedo quel pc, non posso confermartelo
<Principe> come dovrei metterlo nella chiavetta?
<cristian__c> Principe: se utilizzi windows:
<cristian__c> !usbwin | Principe
<ubot-it> Principe: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Principe> ok asp
<Principe> grazie del programma
<Principe> infatti nel sito ubunto il programma per metterlo nella chiavetta non lo trovavo
<Principe> Cristian, qual'è la miglior marca tra Dell e hp?
<cristian__c> Principe: non è proprio argomento di supporto tecnico
<cristian__c> Principe: comunque dipende molto dal budget e dal tipo di prodotto
<Principe> era una curiosita infatti
<Principe> tu hai linus?
<Principe> x
<cristian__c> un prodotto più costoso generalmente è migliore, a parità di scheda tecnica
<Principe> poi ho un altra domanda, non ho capito la differenza tra linux e ubuntu o siano la stessa cosa?
<cristian__c> Principe: non ho provato msi un dell, ma dovrebbe avere un supporto migliore
<Principe> grazie
<cristian__c> |linux
<cristian__c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian__c> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian__c> uhm
<Principe> ma la diff tra linux e ubuntu? scusa ma sono nuobo cioe ho usato sempre windows
<cristian__c> Principe: linux è il kernel presente in ubuntu e altre distribuzioni
<Principe> scusami ma sono ignorante e non so kosa sia un kernel in parole semplici? xd
<cristian__c> windows ha un proprio kernel, poi c'è linux e un altro kernel è bsd
<Principe> il kernel cosa sarebbe?
<cristian__c> Principe: ma queste cose le puoi tranquillamente leggere su wikipedia :)
<Principe> ho appena letto sistema operativo nucleo
<Principe> scusami ancora, linux diciamo che sarebbequello principale e ubuntu sarebbe il figlio?
<cristian__c> no
<Principe> dimmi
<Principe> spiegami
<cristian__c> Principe: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<Principe> asp
<Principe> non ci ho capito molto, comunque oltre a ubuntu sempre di linux quali ci sono di sistemi operativi? il migliore comunque e ubuntu vero?
<cristian__c> !chat | Principe
<ubot-it> Principe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Principe> ok grazie ora devo scappare che ancora non ho mangiato grazie cristian ci sentiamo un abbraccio
<Principe> buonaserata cristian e ubot
<francine> buonasera gente..ho installato ubuntu..ma non mi permette di vedere la stragrande maggioranza di video pubblicati su fb che devo fare?
<francine> mi dice che non è sicuro e di attivare flash player
<Mr_Pan> flash è bacato... lo attivi a tuo rischio e pericolo
<cristian__c> francine: quale browser?
<Mr_Pan> sia FF che Chrome lo hanno disattivo
<francine> mozzilla...quello predefinito di ubuntu
<francine> quindi non posso vedere i video?
<francine> sono video musicali
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, chrome lo ha aggiornato solo ieri ma non disattivato
<Mr_Pan> proprio oggi ho letto la notizia ... e in realtà a me lo dava disattivato ..
<francine> ma io posso installarlo chrome?
<francine> cioè funziona con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> francine, basat che lo scarichi dal sito
<Carlin0> basta*
<francine> e con chrome li riesco a vedere sti video?
<Carlin0> certo francine
<francine> dal sito di google devo specificare che è per ubuntu o lo riconosce in automatico?
<Carlin0> devi scegliere , ma cmq c'è scritto
<francine> ok grazie
<corriere> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | corriere
<ubot-it> corriere: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<corriere> ciao carlino
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-16
<Guest25650> dovrei installare ubuntu su un athom 1.6gHz 1 Gram
<Guest25650> quale versione mi consigliate per avere una buona velocità
<akis24> guest1823:  lubuntu o xubuntu al massimo
<Guest25650> dovrebbe essere analoga a XP o ancora piu leggera
<akis24> Guest25650: lubuntu
<Guest25650> versione
<akis24> Guest25650: se vuoi una lts con supporto per 5 anni la 14.04 altrimenti l'ultima la 15.04 9mesi
<Guest25650> mi serve per fare un pc collegato al tv usato per navigare e vedere film
<akis24> Guest25650: suppongo il tv abbia un ingresso vga ..
<Guest25650> HDMI
<Guest25650> che versione mi consigliate?
<akis24> Guest25650: un altra volta ?? lubuntu
<Guest25650> la versone, non il nome
<Guest25650> 12  13   14 ecc
<akis24> [12:16:44] <akis24> Guest25650: se vuoi una lts con supporto per 5 anni la 14.04 altrimenti l'ultima la 15.04 9mesi
<akis24> se leggi magari..
<Guest25650> l'esperienza non si puo leggere
<akis24> Guest25650:  i numeri sono numeri dappertutto e sempre
<Guest25650> chiedevo qui perche magari qualcuno lo ha installato ed usato
<cristian_c> Guest25650: se quello è lo scopo, non è meglio un donlgle miracast, una chiavetta o srt-top box android a qualche decina di euro?
<cristian_c> Guest25650: con hardware molto più moderno e consumi ridicoli
<gigirock> esiste anche ubu kodi adesso , che non so come si chiama
<Salvador> Ciao a tutti
<Salvador> vorrei fare un RAID 0 con due HD, trovo solamente guide per farlo durante l'installazione, mentre io vorrei farlo utilizzando il raid come storage
<LoZioNe> non riesco ad impostare l'associazione con il gettore archivi installato
<LoZioNe> che comando devo impostare per avere l'associazione al programma corretto?
<Salvador> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<giordano> salve, vorrei installare ubuntu su un eepc asus 1005ha, ma non capisco se devo scaricare una i686 o una x68.64 mi potreste aiutare, grazie
<LoZioNe> giordano,se non è dualcore e hai meno di 4GB di ram installata vai con il 32x
<giordano> okk
<gigirock> giordano, quei cosi hanno bios datato vedi sul sito asus se c'e' qualche aggio
<Guest94230> salve, ubuntu 14 gira lentissimo sul mio portatile compaq, 4 Gb ram. Ho avuto un problema simile con un altro portatile e proprio qui in chat mi fu segnalata la soluzione. Bisognava scaricare e installare un file, solo che non ricordo più quale. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<giordano> si mi hai anticipato, ma poi basta scaricare una versione qualsiasi di ubuntu o ne esiste una mirata per questi netbook? grazie
<motz> giordano, dici a me?
<giordano> gigirock
<Salvador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> giordano, no le versioni sono tutte generiche
<giordano> ok
<Salvador> Ragazzi quando vado a dare "sudo apt-get update" mi esce questo https://i.imgur.com/jr3wCF8.jpg come risolvo?
<gigirock> Salvador, cambia repo
<Salvador> gigirock: quale metto?
<gigirock> Salvador, metti crazynetwork o garr.it
<motz> salve, ubuntu 14 gira lentissimo sul mio portatile compaq, 4 Gb ram. Ho avuto un problema simile con un altro portatile e proprio qui in chat mi fu segnalata la soluzione. Bisognava scaricare e installare un file, solo che non ricordo più quale. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<reddiz> salve, c'è qualcuno online?
<reddiz> chi può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | reddiz
<ubot-it> reddiz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<reddiz> okay, allora, voglio navigare sotto la rete tor, non riesco ad applicare tor a tutto il sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04 lts
<reddiz> ho già installato tor vidalia ecc
<Carlin0> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<reddiz> ho modificato da vidalia tutto, sono andato su impostazioni -> rete -> proxy
<reddiz> ho messo tutto quanto e ho dato la psw di root
<corriere> ciao
<corriere> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<motz> salve, ubuntu 14 gira lentissimo sul mio portatile compaq, 4 Gb ram. Ho avuto un problema simile con un altro portatile e proprio qui in chat mi fu segnalata la soluzione. Bisognava scaricare e installare un file, solo che non ricordo più quale. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> motz, la ram non è tutto , che cpu hai?
<motz> Carlin0, non so
<Carlin0> motz, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<motz> Carlin0, sì
<Carlin0> motz, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> motz, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motz> AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics
<motz> AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics
<Carlin0> motz, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<motz> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887676/
<Carlin0> è un po scarsino il processore motz
<motz> ok
<Carlin0> forse ti conveniva qualcosa di + leggero come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> Description:  Socket: FT3, Clockspeed: 1.0 GHz, No of Cores: 2, Max
<Carlin0> 1.0 GHz per 2 core
<Braciola> salve a tutti volevo installare il lettore mplayer
<Braciola> comando da terminale?
<gigirock> un minuto per rispondere a MrBraciola
<sers012> buongiorno
<Granpasso> Posso fare una domanda?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Granpasso
<ubot-it> Granpasso: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Granpasso> Scusate prima volta in chat. Volevo solo sapere se è possibile collegare il portatile con ubuntu 14.04 al mio computer fisso con Windows sette senza utilizzo di rete internet visto che io ne sono sprovvisto
<cybernova> Granpasso, collegare in che senso?
<Granpasso> In modo tale che possano scambiare dati. Collegarli come se un computer fosse una sorta di devi e per l altro.
<cybernova> Granpasso, ci sono vari modi con cui puoi collegare 2 pc, attraverso switch e router, attraverso la rete wifi, attraverso collegamento ethernet ecc
<Granpasso> Ho letto un metodo con cavo crossover solo che mi chiedevo se la connessione internet è obbligatoria, non possiedo ne adsl ne chiavette. Esiste un modo per connetterli senza uso di internerà?
<Granpasso> internet
<cybernova> Granpasso, certamente, colleghi 2 pc attraverso un cavo ethernet
<Granpasso> Puoi mica linkarmi una guida? Ho provato col cavo di rete ma non riesco connetterli
<cybernova> Granpasso, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MarcelloNuccio/Prove0
<cybernova> Granpasso, la guida potrebbe non essere aggiornata
<Granpasso> Grazie provo. Sei stato molto gentile. Dici che funziona anche con mint? Sul mio secondo portatile ho quello
<cybernova> Granpasso, si ma potrebbe essere differente in qualcosa
<Granpasso> Ok grazie
<cybernova> prego
<Uguntu> Buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | ugone
<ubot-it> ugone: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Uguntu> Sono nuovo nuovo con Ubuntu e per ora uso solo le live
<Uguntu> nell'ottica dell'installazione sto usando Gparted per sistemare le partizioni
<krabador> cosa ti preoccupa?
<Uguntu> ma ho già una situazione strana
<krabador> Uguntu, fa un'immagine di gparted
<krabador> postala qui
<krabador> !image | Uguntu
<ubot-it> Uguntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Uguntu> se riesco mando uno screenshot
<krabador> vediamo che c'è-
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<wuolfit> c'e' nessuno che puo' darmi un consiglio?
<krabador> dipende
<krabador> !chiedi | det
<ubot-it> det: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wuolfit> beh krabador il mio problema e' questo....
<krabador> !dettagli | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<wuolfit> ho creato un sito web ora mi servirebbe che il classico utonto tramite libreoffice writer possa aggiornare il contenuto di alcune pagine.....
<wuolfit> c'e' un plugin o una macro di libreoffice che mi permette di fare cio'?
<krabador> !chat | wuolfit
<ubot-it> wuolfit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e in bocca al lupo
<wuolfit> ok va bene provvedo a fare il join sul canale giusto....grazie
<wuolfit> krabador crepi il lupo
<krabador> wuolfit, chiedi anche in #libreoffice
<Uguntu> non riesco a caricare lo screenshot vabbè descrivo in breve
<krabador> ugone, va su quel sito
<krabador> !image | Uguntu
<ubot-it> Uguntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> l'immagine o è in /home ,   o in  ~/Immagini
<krabador> la selezioni , fai l'upload
<krabador> incolli qui il link risultante dopo l'upload
<Uguntu> forse ci siamo:    http://i.imgur.com/O9WORrhs.jpg?1
<cristian_c> 1uhm
<cristian_c> Uguntu: qualcosa di più risoluto?
<Uguntu> la domanda è perchè nella sequenza partizioni la prima è /dev/sda1 e poi ho la /dev/sda3 ?
<Uguntu> Può essere un problema visto che non mi fa il boot dopo aver installato?
<pierpaoloviper> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<cristian_c> Uguntu: non si vede bene la schermata, prova ad aprire il tuo stesso link
<pierpaoloviper> sono pierpaolo ed ho un grosso problema: non riesco ad installarenessuna distro di ubuntu su di un netbook acer
<pierpaoloviper> nemmeno ubuntu e xubuntu girano
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, qual'è il problema nel dettaglio? caratteristiche pc?
<pierpaoloviper> acer aspire one d255e
<pierpaoloviper> non fa nemmeno partire il dvd mi lampeggia lo schermo e poi suona allarme
<pumetto> c'e' qualcuno che si occupa di amministrare il forum di ubuntu ni questa sezione?
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, su di un pc con le stesse caratteristiche io ci faccio girare lubuntu
<FreeWolF> ho una domanda velocissima: se installo kubuntu 15.04, mi proporrà automaticamente tramite l'updater l'aggiornamento del kernel alla versione 4 e quello di kde all' ultima release disponibile?
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, prova con una usb al posto del cd
<krabador> Uguntu, manda un'immagine normale per favore
<pierpaoloviper> gia provato nulla di fattoù
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, allora è possibile che tu l'abbia fatto male sto dvd o usb
<krabador> pumetto, che problema c'è ?
<cybernova> !installazione | pierpaoloviper segui la guida
<ubot-it> pierpaoloviper segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Uguntu> vediamo se questa è grande abbastanza http://i.imgur.com/O9WORrh.png?1
<krabador> FreeWolF, no, anche se kde 5 lo aggiorna quando disponibile nei repo
<Uguntu> sorry ma è la prima volta che uso quel sito
<krabador> FreeWolF, kde5 lascialo perdere ancora per qualche mese, non è usabile
<pierpaoloviper> ho seguito tutto alla lettera
<cristian_c> Uguntu: visto
<Uguntu> bene
<pierpaoloviper> ma nulla infatti sul pc da dove scrivo il 14.04 va benissimo
<cybernova> FreeWolF, per quanto riguarda il kernel la 15.04 usa il 3.19
<pierpaoloviper> è u vecchissimo eeepc900
<krabador> Uguntu, hai una ext3, cosa ci installasti?
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, qualcosa che no va c'è di sicuro, perchè su di un computer del genere si riesce benissimo ad installare ubuntu
<pierpaoloviper> eh lo so ho visto delle macchine con su lubuntu che andavano da dio
<cristian_c> Uguntu: in effetti manca sda2
<pierpaoloviper> mo provo il ripristino in xp
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, cosa hai utilizzato per fare l'usb avviabile?
<Uguntu> Sarebbe quella dove ho installato per la prima volta Ubuntu 8.04
<Uguntu> Cristian infatti ha saltato la numerazione corretta
<pierpaoloviper> creatore dischi avvio
<Uguntu> non ho trovato info in giro su possibilità di forzare l'indicazione delle partizioni
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, hai scaricato la iso della architettura corretta?
<krabador> Uguntu, non è una cosa cosi' grave, smanettando , ridimensionando e spostando, o forse eliminando, succede
<pierpaoloviper> 32 bit
<pierpaoloviper> tutti i miei pc sono 32 bit
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, n455 dice che è anche 64 bit
<Uguntu> La struttura è quella originale che mi serviva per gestire windows.
<pierpaoloviper> il mio è 32 ho controllato nelle caratteristiche prima di togliere win7 per sicurezz
<krabador> Uguntu, installa la distro, magari lubuntu, in sda3
<Uguntu> Ho solo formattato in ext3 la prima partizione
<krabador> Uguntu, formattando in ext4 e tanti saluti
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, http://ark.intel.com/it/products/49491/Intel-Atom-Processor-N455-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<krabador> Uguntu, se poi , non hai bisogno delle altre partizioni visto che qui parliamo di un disco di 30gb, pialla le altre, fai una swap, e tanti saluti
<pierpaoloviper> provo con la 64 bit allora??
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, si, prova, però io la usb la farei da windows, ed è importante che abbia il filesystem fat32
<cybernova> !usbwin | pierpaoloviper
<ubot-it> pierpaoloviper: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Uguntu> è qello che pensavo di fare...devo solo salvare i dati contenuti nella seconda.
<pierpaoloviper> e se faccio il dvd?? in modo da conservarlo per future "cavolate??ù
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, puoi fare anche il dvd ma devi masterizzarlo come immagine iso
<Uguntu> bene grazie mille a tutti, buona serata!
<pierpaoloviper> con brasero??
<cybernova> pierpaoloviper, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pierpaoloviper> OOOHHH PERFETTO
<pierpaoloviper> grazie mille provo subito
<pierpaoloviper> mi ero rivolto al ministero complicazione affari semplici allora quando ho fatto il dvd con brasero.......
<cybernova> :)
<pierpaoloviper> grazie mille cybernova
<pierpaoloviper> gentilissimo
<FreeWolF> ok, grazie a tutti per le risposte
<FreeWolF> ciao
<krabador> di niente
<kappa> cè un app. per masterizzare da usb?
<cybernova> kappa, utilizza una live e ti installi il programma che più ti aggrada, per esempio brasero
<kappa> per masterizzare immagine su usb
<cybernova> kappa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<kappa> si ma il mio dvd è di sola lettura
<cybernova> kappa, è già masterizzato?
<kappa> scusa il mio lettore dvd è di sola lettura
<cybernova> kappa, ah ma se hai un lettore e non un masterizzatore non puoi masterizzare un dvd
<kappa> si
<kappa> volevo installare kali linux affianco di ubuntu
<cybernova> !chat | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kappa> ops
<tuturo> ragazzi mi potreste aiutare a configurare il plugin whatsapp per pidgin???
<Carlin0> !chat | tuturo
<ubot-it> tuturo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mauro46> sono passato da ubuntu 12.02 a ubuntu 14.04 lts 32 bit e avevo installato vmware player ma non riesto piu ad aprire xchè  nonsi aggiorna  in tutte le sue parti
<mauro46> errore visualizzato Unable to start services.
<mauro46> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-7074.log for details.
<cristian_c> mauro46: hai cercato nella documentazione di vmware?
<mauro46> si ma non trovo nulla
<Carlin0> mauro46, potresti provare a rinominare la cartella delle conf che hai nella home
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-17
<glpiana> ola
<dannato> ciao glpiana
<matteo_> salve non mi funziona il touch pad
<glpiana> matteo_, che portatile è?
<matteo_> salve ho appena installato ubuntu mate su un asusu eepc 1005ha, ho notato che non mi fuinziona il touch pad, mi potreste aiutare anche a vedere se ho fatto una scelta giusta ad installare questa versione o se era meglio xubuntu o edubuntu, grazie
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> matteo_:  che caratteristiche ha quel pc ? rma ? cpu ?
<akis24> ram*
<matteo_> a 1.6Ghz al più recente N280 a 1.66Ghz. La ram è quasi sempre da 1 solo Gb, l’hard disk un classico 160Gb a 4200 o 5400 giri
<akis24> matteo_: dovresti installarci lubuntu o al massimo xubuntu ..
<akis24> matteo_: anche se la mate è abbastanza leggera pure
<akis24> matteo_: versione installata ?
<matteo_> 14.04
<matteo_> mi sono accorto pure che la risoluzione massima e' 1024x600, e io pensavo che fosse un problema di configurazione.
<matteo_> ma non mi funziona il touch pad, il mause funziona
<akis24> matteo_: comunque vai nel menu Sistema->Preferenze->Mouse  dovresti avere la finestra anche per il touchpad  e metti la spunta su " abilita i clic del mouse con il touchpad " altro non saprei consigliarti
<matteo_> ok provo
<Pneppe> Salve, ho un vecchio Compaq Presario 1200 con Windows Me. Vorrei cambiare il sistema operativo passando a Ubuntu, che purtroppo è troppo pesante. Quale distro derivate mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<Carlin0> Pneppe, cpu e ram ?
<Pneppe> 188 mb di ram, processore Intel Celeron, HDD 5gb
<Carlin0> Pneppe, è già tanto se ci gira lubuntu che cmq è la + leggerina
<Carlin0> provaci ...
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Pneppe> Lo so, è un PC molto vecchio... Grazie mille, buona giornata
<Carlin0> di nulla Pneppe
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<Chinanohobbit> ciao..
<Chinanohobbit> ho un problema..
<Chinanohobbit> ciao..
<Chinanohobbit> mi potete aiutare perfavore?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Chinanohobbit
<ubot-it> Chinanohobbit: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Chinanohobbit> allora il ho provato ad installare ubuntu su una macchina virtuale (virtualBox), attivo gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione e la macchina, all'aggiornamento 4, mi va in crash..già ripetuto 3 volte..
<dannato> ragazzi scusate di nuovo (ovviamente prima ho provato) come setto il mic per skype?
<cybernova> Chinanohobbit, allora prova ad installarlo senza abilitare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<Chinanohobbit> ok...il fatto è che mi serve per lavoro questa cosa..
<cybernova> Chinanohobbit, gli aggiornamenti puoi eseguirli anche dopo aver installato, anzi secondo me è preferibile
<cybernova> e comunque se ti serve per lavoro, io ti consiglio piuttosto di utilizzare virtualbox di installare ubuntu in dual boot per esempio
<Chinanohobbit> nulla...non funziona la versione 15.04...provo con una precedente...:)
<cybernova> Chinanohobbit, 14.04 è LTS ed è preferibile, essendo anche più stabile
<Chinanohobbit> comunque questo è il pc di lavoro e un dual boot non me lo permettono..sul mio personale farò sicuramente il dual boot..:)
<Chinanohobbit> va in crash anche la 14.04..porca miseria..
<cybernova> Chinanohobbit, prova al posto di virtualbox ad utilizzare vmware player
<Aquila66> Salve
<Aquila66> Ho bisogno d'aiuto
<Aquila66> Durante l'installazione di Ubuntu ultima versione, non mi fa installare nulla e compare a schermo il messaggio TCS Calibration Failed
<Aquila66> Che fare? Ho provato con tante dist ma il problema è lo stesso
<Carlin0> tante dist cosa vuol dire Aquila66 ?
<Aquila66> Distro
<Carlin0> quali Aquila66 ?
<Aquila66> Alcune derivate ubuntu e Linux mint
<chiarabl> salve, da poco uso ubuntu 15.04  e da giorni ho problemi con i plugin di adobe flash non so come risolvere questi blocchi quando navigo in internet
<Carlin0> Aquila66, installi da wubi ?
<Aquila66> Oggi si , ma precedentemente da USB il messaggio è lo stesso.. adesso sto riprovando da usb..
<Carlin0> !installazione | Aquila66
<ubot-it> Aquila66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> evita wubi Aquila66
<Carlin0> chiarabl, che blocchi ?
<Aquila66> Infatti, riprovo usb.. ti aggiorno vediamo che succede adesso
<Carlin0> si ma segui la guida Aquila66
<chiarabl> mi appare la scritta il plugin ha bloccato firefox continuare ? o consenti blocco?  a volte invece mi dice di aggiornare il plugin ma non so come si fa
<Carlin0> chiarabl, prova a scaricare chrome dal suo sito e a usare quello , dovresti risolvere
<Aquila66> Provo, grazie @Carlin0
<chiarabl> ok provo grazie x la gentilezza
<Carlin0> chiarabl, chorme ha un plugin flash + aggiornato e si riaggiorna da solo
<Chinanohobbit> ragazzi sono riuscito ad installare...c'è un modo per cambiare grafica e renderlo simile ad IOS per aspetto?
<Carlin0> cos'è IOS ?
<Chinanohobbit> Il sistema operativo della Apple. Mi piace molto come grafica..
<Carlin0> mai visto ... non saprei , cmq anche ubuntu permette molte vesti grafiche unity xfce lxde cinnamon mate kde gnome hai l'imbarazzo della scelta
<Aquila66> Carlin0
<Aquila66> Non installa lo stesso..
<Aquila66> Chinanohobbit IOS è un OS per dispositivi mobile
<Aquila66> Ubuntu è un Desktop
<Aquila66> Intendevi forse i Mac OS?
<Chinanohobbit> Si...esatto..ho sbagliato a scrivere...
<Aquila66> Chinanohobbit Nella distro Xubuntu è possibile scaricare un theme chiamato Macbuntu
<Chinanohobbit> Quindi devo cambiare distribuzione?
<Aquila66> No, probabilmente troverai qualcosa su Ubuntu cercando su internet, ma comunque Xubuntu è consigliabile se hai poca memoria RAM o un pc datato, visto la sua leggerezza in ambiente grafico
<Chinanohobbit> non ho problemi per fortuna...ne di ram ne di pc datato..:)
<Chinanohobbit> in internet trovo ma non resco ad installare..
<matteo_> salve, ho un problema con il touchpad, xubuntu non lo riconosce dopo l'istallazione
<matteo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11892739/
<matteo_> salve, ho un problema con il touchpad, xubuntu non lo riconosce dopo l'istallazione
<cristian_c> matteo_: durante la live sì?
<matteo_> si
<cristian_c> matteo_: apri un terminale
<matteo_> fatto
<cristian_c> matteo_: digita: xinput list | pastebinit
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892759/
<cristian_c> matteo_: nome del prodotto
<cristian_c> il pc
<matteo_> eepc asus 1005ha
<cristian_c> matteo_: quale ubuntu?
<matteo_> xubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> ok
<Chinanohobbit> ragazzi grazie di tutto...ho fatto...:)
<cristian_c> matteo_: incolla su pastebin Xorg.0.log
<Chinanohobbit> io esco...ciao a tutti!
<matteo_> ho dato gedit Xorg.o.log ma non c'e' nulla paggina bianca
<cristian_c> matteo_: devi specificare il percorso del file
<matteo_> come faccio
<cristian_c>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11892820/
<cristian_c> matteo_: quando hai installato il sistema?
<matteo_> oggi
<cristian_c> matteo_: hai provato a riavviare il pc?
<matteo_> si, ho anche fatto l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> matteo_: ho un'idea
<cristian_c> matteo_: hai la 14.04.2?
<matteo_> ho scaricato la 14.04 ma non ho visto se fosse .2
<cristian_c> matteo_: controlla ora
<matteo_> come si fa
<cristian_c> matteo_: cat /etc/ssue
<cristian_c> matteo_: cat /etc/issue
<matteo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11892883/
<cristian_c> come hai letto
<cristian_c> hai la 14.04.2
<matteo_> 14.04.02
<cristian_c> matteo_: uname -a
<matteo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11892891/
<samuel-zr2001> ciao
<cristian_c> matteo_: fai una cosa
<samuel-zr2001> cosa
<cristian_c> matteo_: scarica la 14.04.1
<cristian_c> maoppure la 15.04
<samuel-zr2001> io non sono matteo!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> matteo_: oppure la 15.04
<samuel-zr2001> mi sto incavolando
<cristian_c> samuel-zr2001: e chi ha dettohe sei matteo?
<samuel-zr2001> ah ok
<cristian_c> lol
<samuel-zr2001> cristian_
<Carlin0> il caldo ...
<samuel-zr2001> come no
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ehhhhh
<samuel-zr2001> simpatica ciò
<samuel-zr2001> lol
<matteo_> un attimo mi dice di riavviare il sistema ritorno
<matteo_> precedentemente quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento mi aveva dato errore al grub, ma comunque xubuntu si e' avviato, ora ho cambiato il server da italia a principale, e mi ha chiesto di scaricare altri 114 mb, fosse questo il problema} ora vediamo. grazie per l'attenzione ti facci sapere.
<cristian_c> matteo_: ma quando?
<matteo_> ora
<cristian_c> 'precedentemente'
<matteo_> praticamente mi da errore al termine dell'aggiornamento ed e'  comparso un divieto sulla barra.
<cristian_c> matteo_: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<matteo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11893012/
<cristian_c> matteo_: scusa
<cristian_c> matteo_: hai installato oggi il sistema e già hai attivato i proposed? O.o
<matteo_> sarebbe
<cristian_c> mali matteo_ hai attivato tu i repository proposed
<matteo_> forse si
<cristian_c> forse?
<matteo_> ....
<cristian_c> matteo_: i repo proposed non si attivano da soli
<matteo_> ok
<cristian_c> !ripristino | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<matteo_> ok ora provo
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> cosa si puo usare per controllare l'integrita' dei pacchetti?
<sacarde> le chiavi gpg?
<sacarde> e come faccio a verificarle?
<cristian_c> sacarde: credo md5sum
<cristian_c> a quali pacchetti ti riferisci?
<sacarde> esempio il kernel
<sacarde> posso farlo io a mano?
<sacarde> il controllo dico
<cristian_c> che tipi di pacchetti?'
<cristian_c> .deb?
<sacarde> si
<Carlin0> sacarde, un deb quando viene installato se fosse fallato ti viene detto
<cristian_c> allora md5sum, penso
<Carlin0> dpkg lo rileverebbe e apt anche
<sacarde> apt credo controlli la firma, no? gpg
<sacarde> ma se volessi ricontrollarlo io dop un po' di tempo?
<sacarde> possi farlo?
<Carlin0> sacarde, la firma è del server non del pacchetto
<sacarde> del repo?
<Petitmax> Buonasera a tutti
<Petitmax> A chi posso rivolgere delle domande per voi certamente banali
<Petitmax> ?
<Petitmax> Non rispondete tutta assieme. eh. Mi raccomando
<Petitmax> mi avvilisco con tutte queste risposte.
<davide_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino all'avvio di ubuntu 14.04 lts, carica tutto normalmente, ma per qualche minuto il mouse non si muove e nella barra in alto (classic mode) appare solo applicazioni, poi appare anche Risorse e il mouse funziona, questo implica che per tipo 3 / 5 minuti all'avvio devo attendere. Qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi qualcosa per provare a intervenire?  =)
<zgorbyo> buona sera a tutti
<Carlin0> davide che pc è? cpu e ram ?
<krabador> davide_, rinomina /home/utente/.config in /home/utente/.config_old  e riavvia
<zgorbyo> vorrei rimpiazzare un file all'interno di una cartella ma non ci riesco
<Carlin0> zgorbyo, che file che cartella
<zgorbyo> /opt/bitwig-studio/bin/
<zgorbyo> questa è la locazione
<zgorbyo> sembra nonvolersi fare modificare
<Carlin0> zgorbyo, essendo in /opt devi usare sudo , lo sai vero ?
<krabador> zgorbyo, apri terminale, sudo cp /location/del/file /opt/bitwig-studio/bin/
<sacarde> cosa si puo usare per controllare a mano, l'integrita' di un pacchetto?
<krabador> sacarde, dove lo scarichi dovrebbe esserci l'md5
<zgorbyo> impossibile eseguire stat di "/location/del/file": File o directory non esistente
<krabador> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<zgorbyo> ah scusa non avevo letto
<krabador> ok zgorbyo, se mi passi il postepay, ti offro una birra in un locale a tua scelta
<zgorbyo> non so cosa tu voglia dire ma non ho postepay
<Carlin0> zgorbyo, che ubuntu hai ?
<zgorbyo> 1410
<zgorbyo> sono imbranato
<zgorbyo> non riesco a farlo
<Carlin0> ubuntu xubuntu o lubuntu ?
<krabador> zgorbyo, il 24 ottobre c'è il linux day, puoi portare la macchina li, e chiederlo direttamente ad un membro del lug della città in cui vai
<zgorbyo> cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/zgorbyo/Scaricati/Bitwig.Studio.v1.1.8.Incl.Keygen.WiN.OSX.LINUX/Nuova": File o directory non esistente
<zgorbyo> cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "cartella/Bitwig.Studio.v1.1.8.Linux.CRACK.ONLY-OLSNAD/bitwig.jar": File o directory non esistente
<zgorbyo> zgorbyo@zgorbyo:~$
<zgorbyo> ho ubuntu
<Carlin0> bene zgorbyo sudo nautilus e attento a non fare troppi danni
<zgorbyo> è un giorno di assistenza?
<zgorbyo> ok grazie
<zgorbyo> errore nautilus
<zgorbyo> paste.ubuntu.com/11894481/
<zgorbyo> ok fatto grazie
<zgorbyo> sono di nuovo qui per unultima cosa
<zgorbyo> non riesco ad aprire un file .jar
<zgorbyo> ho unstaòòato jre 7
<zgorbyo> scusate installato
<krabador> !java | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<zgorbyo> ho letto ma non ho trovato nulla
<zgorbyo> come scrittto su quella pagina ho installato open jdk
<zgorbyo> scusa non jre
<Guest23951> sera gente
<Guest23951> necessito di aiuto su ubuntu touch, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Guest23951, in questo canale è
<krabador> ubuntu desktop trattato maggiormente
<krabador> in ogni caso chiedi
<Guest23951> ok scusami, posto anche su ubuntu-touch
<Guest23951> cmq
<Guest23951> mi dice che è impossibile avviare la modalità recovery
<Guest23951> una volta scaricata l'immagine e avviato il cel da fastboot
<Guest23951> è un bq 4.5
<Draugluin> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Draugluin> D:
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Draugluin
<ubot-it> Draugluin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Draugluin> Come mai non riesco a formattare il mio pc passandolo da 14.04 a 15.04?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Draugluin
<ubot-it> Draugluin: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Draugluin> Ho cercato di formattare il mio computer passandolo dalla versione di ubuntu 14.04 all'ultima versione 15.04,ma mi da l'errore quando avvio dal boot(Il  S.O è installato su chiavetta attraverso rufus)
<Draugluin> MA NON FUNZIONA
<Carlin0> che è rufus ?
<Draugluin> Un programma per fare chiavette avviabili dal boot
<Carlin0> da win ?
<Carlin0> o linux ?
<Draugluin> Funziona solamente su windows,infatti l'ho fatto sul un altro pc
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> ops
<Draugluin> Ma ho creato una chiavetta con ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Draugluin
<ubot-it> Draugluin: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Draugluin> funziona?
<AlessandroG9> Aiuto!!
<AlessandroG9> ho un problema irrisolvibile
<AlessandroG9> All avvio di ubuntu (14.04) esce scritto che il montaggio della cartella boot/efi è danneggiato, c'è un modo per risolvere senza formattare???
<jester-> !uefi | AlessandroG9
<ubot-it> AlessandroG9: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> AlessandroG9: segui ripristino boot loader
<AlessandroG9> Per caso formatta?
<jester-> no
<AlessandroG9> ok grazie
<jester-> segui Riparazione bootloader
<AlessandroG9> e poi fa in automatico?
<jester-> AlessandroG9: leggi la guida
<AlessandroG9> ok
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-18
<alfredd> Ciao, per piacere ho bisogno di aiuto per cancellare qualche kernel dalla memoria. grazie.
<Root> buon giorno
<Guest93222> come cambio il nick senza uscire dal canale grazie?
<zgorbyo> salve per favore qualcuno mi può aiutere ad aprire un file .jar?
<zgorbyo> ho installato  openjdk7 ma niente
<akis24> zgorbyo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3561846
<zgorbyo> ho letto ma non capisco qualse sia la soluzione
<zgorbyo> con la precedente installazione si aprivano senza problemi i file java
<akis24> zgorbyo: prova da terminale cosi  apri il terminale nella cartella dove si trova il file    java -jar  file.jar  e comunque controlla col tasto destro del mouse proprieta' sia spuntato  sul file  "Consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma"
<zgorbyo> ok procedo
<zgorbyo> come apro terminale nella cartella?
<akis24> zgorbyo: nella cartella tasto destro del mouse " apri terminale qui "
<zgorbyo> non me lo permette mica sai?
<zgorbyo> solo nuova cartella   nuovo documento    e     proprietà
<akis24> zgorbyo: aprilo dove vuoi ma dovrai inserire il percorso per raggiungere il file
<zgorbyo> va bene ma sta cosa che dici da me non è possibile
<zgorbyo> ok non conosco lasintassi
<zgorbyo> che comando gli dò prima del percorso?
<ludy87> sul mio videoporama non mi appare montaggio sonoro ho quasi finito il video ma ho allungato i tempi di visualizzazzione per farli scorrere lentamente da poter leggere tutto quello che ho scritto su ogni pagina e vorrei riprodurre la musica dinuovo quando termina come posso fare per avere il montaggio sonoro? prima lo avevo ma ho reistallato pc e is
<ludy87> tallato videoporama e non lo trovo piu aiutatemi per favore grazie
<quellochevuoi> scusate per raggiunge il canale irc di emule ita?
<cristian_c> quellochevuoi: /list
<cristian_c> qui siamo su freenode
<zgorbyo> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zgorbyo> ho provato anche rimuovendo openjdk7 e installando la 6 che mi veniva segnalato dalla ricerca online del software adatto per prire il file .jar
<quellochevuoi> quellochevuoi: /list
<zgorbyo> qualcuno può aiutarmi, sorry?
<cristian_c> quellochevuoi: lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: ma che devi fare
<zgorbyo> devo aprire un file jar, ma quando lo apro nonsuccede nulla
<ludy87> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ? sono una frana lo so , sul mio videoporama non mi appare montaggio sonoro ho quasi finito il video ma ho allungato i tempi di visualizzazzione per farli scorrere lentamente da poter leggere tutto quello che ho scritto su ogni pagina e vorrei riprodurre la musica dinuovo quando termina come posso fare per avere il montaggio s
<ludy87> onoro? prima lo avevo ma ho reistallato pc e istallato videoporama e non lo trovo piu aiutatemi per favore grazie
<cristian_c> !infonvideoporama
<cristian_c> !info videoporama
<ubot-it> videoporama (source: videoporama): Make and export image slideshows. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 5358 kB, installed size 7239 kB
<ludy87> grazie provo
<ludy87> . Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu5 non lo apre come faccio ? :(
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: aprilo da terminale
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<ludy87> mi sento un idiota
<ludy87> :(
<akis24> ludy87: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<zgorbyo> comando?
<ludy87> magari lo sapessi :'(
<ludy87> ho scaricato videoporama ma non so fare altro
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: java -jar file.jar
<akis24> ludy87: dal terminale  sudo apt-get install videoporama  dai la password anche se non la leggi e lascia che finisca
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: se non va dagli pure i permessi di esecuzione
<zgorbyo> Unrecognized option: -bitwig.jar
<zgorbyo> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<zgorbyo> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<ludy87> ma cosa è il terminale ?
<akis24> andiamo bene stamani
<cristian_c> !terminale | ludy87
<ubot-it> ludy87: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: il trattino va prima di jar
<zgorbyo> azz ci credi che non afferro?
<akis24> java -jar  nomepacchetto.jar
<ludy87> provo
<akis24> speriamo bene
<zgorbyo> ahhh
<zgorbyo> ok
<ludy87> lo spero anche io
<zgorbyo> Unable to access jarfile
<zgorbyo> vuole che gli dia il percorso esatto forse?
<ludy87> magari
<akis24> zgorbyo: sudo java -jar  nomepacchetto.jar  riprova
<ludy87> ok
<zgorbyo> con percorso o basta il nomedel file?
<akis24> zgorbyo: questo lo sai tu dipende dove si trova aperto il terminale se dove è il file niente percorso  altrimenti si ovvio
<zgorbyo> Error: Unable to access jarfile
<zgorbyo> non so navigare nei pecorsi perchè non conosco la sintassi
<zgorbyo> niente da fare
<ludy87> vedo se trovo dove è istallato
<ludy87> so di essere cretina in queste cose
<Carlin0> ludy87, nessuno nasce imparato
<ludy87> grazie
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: dove si trova il file .jar?
<ludy87> ma io non imparo mai
<ludy87> asp
<zgorbyo> nonostante openjdk 7 runtime sia installato non mi figura nemmeno tra le applicazioni selezionabili per aprire con
<zgorbyo> guarda lo metto sul desktop chenonsbagliamo
<zgorbyo> si trova in una sottocartella di scaricati
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: ok
<cristian_c> mettilo sul desktop
<zgorbyo> Error: Unable to access jarfile /home/zgorbyo/Scaricati
<zgorbyo> ecc
<zgorbyo> ok lo metto sul desktop
<zgorbyo> si lo avevogia fatto
<zgorbyo> sintassi per desktop?
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: java -jar ~/Scrivania/nomefile.jar
<zgorbyo>  java -jar /desktop/file?
<cristian_c> te l'ho data
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> ci siamo!!!
<cristian_c> ottimo
<zgorbyo> non sapevo di quel carattere prima dello slash
<zgorbyo> per indicare i percorsi
<zgorbyo> grazie
<zgorbyo> comesi facolla tastiera?
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: altrimrnti avredti dovuto usare /home/nomeutente/Scrivania/nomefile.jar
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: altgr+ì
<zgorbyo> ~ ok
<zgorbyo> in effetti laprimavolta avevousato la sintassi completa copiando dal campo percorso delleproprietà del file
<zgorbyo> ma qualcosa è andato male, magari errore di ortografia
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: puoi sempre usare ls per vederecosa c'è nellle directory
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> e per navigare nelle cartelle funziona il cd del dos?
<cristian_c> zgo\cd funziona
<cristian_c> !comandi | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ludy87> grrrrr uffff non ci capisco na mazza io ho istallato videoporama non vedo altro 0ubuntu non mi apre dice di trovare come aprire non so come ecc
<cristian_c> zgorbyo: qui i comandi più comunindella shell bash
<cristian_c> ludy87: riassumi il problema
<ludy87> che dio mi aiuti +
<alex93> ciao ragazzi, oggi non riesco proprio ad effettuare aggiornamenti, ricevo un W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<alex93> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cristian_c> ludy87: non perdere la calma
<cristian_c> e riesponi
<ludy87> cosa devo istallare di preciso ? e come devo aprirlo , io ho istallato videoporama oubunto lo istallato ma non so come aprirlo
<cristian_c> alex93: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> alex93: non utilizzare ppa
<ludy87> peppa pig ?
<ludy87> lool
<ludy87> :'(
<cristian_c> ludy87: ?
<cristian_c> ludy87: che c'entra peppa pig?
<ludy87> è così difficile trovare montaggio sonoro ?
<ludy87> ppa
<ludy87> scherzo
<ludy87> cmq
<ludy87> voglio solo trovare montaggio sonoro che non cè
<ludy87> prima di resettare pc stava
<alex93> Ciao Cristinan_c, grazie per la tua risposta. Provo ad utilizzare il comando sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:samrog131/ppa ma mi viene ritornato Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:samrog131/ppa'.
<alex93> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<cristian_c> ludy87: che problemi hai con videoporama?
<ludy87> non trovo montaggio video
<ludy87> devo ripetere la musica
<ludy87> ma non cè
<cristian_c> alex93: disattivalo da software e aggiornamenti
<ludy87> ?
<cristian_c> alex93: qui comunque non si da supporto ai ppa e relativi danni
<cristian_c> ludy87: allora
<cristian_c> !programmi | ludy87
<ubot-it> ludy87: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> ludy87: ci sono diverse applicazioni che permettono montaggio video
<ludy87> me ne basta uno che posso usare su videoporama
<cristian_c> ludy87: non ho capito
<ludy87> non voglio annullare il video perche su videoporama non trovo montaggio video
<ludy87> allora
<cristian_c> !info videoporama
<ubot-it> videoporama (source: videoporama): Make and export image slideshows. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 5358 kB, installed size 7239 kB
<cristian_c> ludy87: scusa ma
<ludy87> avevo videoporama prima e avevo montaggio video ho resettato il pc reaistallato videoporama e montaggio video non cè piu perche ?
<cristian_c> ludy87: con videoporama crei degli slideshow se ho capito bene
<ludy87> creo immagini parole con musica
<cristian_c> ludy87: stesso ubuntu?
<ludy87> credo di non avere oubunto ma sono videoporama
<ludy87> ho scaricato versione di oubunto ma non apre
<cristian_c> ludy87: cosa intendibcon resettato?
<ludy87> non so come aprire con che programma
<ludy87> portato nuovo il pc window 8
<cristian_c> ludy87: non ci capiamo
<ludy87> la mia versione è
<cristian_c> ludy87: se stai usanso windows 8, mi chiedo cosa ci fai in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> qui non si da supporto a windows 8
<ludy87> che ne so voglio solo avere montaggio video :'(
<ludy87> sto cercando da stamattina
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ludy87: e quindi entresti anche nel canale #cacciaepesca?
<cristian_c> a chiedere la stessa cosa
<ludy87> mi sta uscendo fumo dalla testa e fra un pò mi portano co la camicia di forza
<zgorbyo> grazie per i link
<ludy87> se ce scritto videoporama si
<ludy87> basta che so come azzo trovare montaggio video
<cristian_c> ludy87: dove l'hai letto?
<ludy87> videoporama 0,8.1 halpa 1 credo non centri ma voglio aiuto pe sto montaggio video
<ludy87> io ho quello
<ludy87> potete almeno indirizzarmi ?
<ludy87> lo vogliooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo montaggioooooooooo videooooooooooo
<ludy87> :'(
<ludy87> possibile che nessuno sappia come posso fare per avere sto montaggio video e ripetere la canzone ?
<ludy87> sicuramente ne capite piu di me
<ludy87> dove cavolo lo trovato e istallato laltra volta il videoporama con montaggio video prima booo
<cristian_c> ludy87: entra nel canale videoporama, se esiste
<ludy87> fra poco grido come tarzan
<cristian_c> qui sei offtopic
<cristian_c> ma proprio tanto
<cristian_c> ludy87: scusa, installa ubuntu
<ludy87> lo provato
<ludy87> lo istallato
<ludy87> ma non lo apre dice
<cristian_c> se vuoi chiedere supporti ad ubuntu
<ludy87> seleziona come aprirlo
<ludy87> e non so come aprirlo
<cristian_c> !windows | ludy87
<ubot-it> ludy87: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> ludy87: hai detto che stai usando windows 8
<ludy87> si
<cristian_c> ludy87: è molto semplice, se utilizzi windows chiedi supporto nel canale windows, se vuoi supporto a ubuntu, avvia ubuntu
<ludy87> lo so ma canale windovs lo sto cercando e oubunto non lo apre perche non so cosa utilizzare per aprirlo e non lo apre vabè scusate
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> ludy87: spiegati meglio: hai avviato ubuntu?
<ludy87> oubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<ludy87> 5
<ludy87> quello ho istallato
<cristian_c> ludy87: 5 cosa?
<ludy87> però che giornata di merda cax gia tropp probl mo mi rompo pure pe ste cazzte di montaggio video che non si trova
<ludy87> videoporama 0.8.1 oubuntu 5
<cristian_c> ludy87: capisco la frstrazione, però datti un po' una calmata
<cristian_c> ludy87: dubito tu abbia ubuntu 5 (che non esiste)
<ludy87> che ne so
<ludy87> mo provo quello normale quello mi ha istallato
<cristian_c> ludy87: spiegati meglio: hai avviato ubuntu?
<ludy87> non ce lo
<cristian_c> -,-
<ludy87> mo vedo se lo trovo
<cristian_c> avvialo, per favore
<ludy87> file:///C:/Users/antonia/Downloads/videoporama_0.8.1-0ubuntu5.dsc
<cristian_c> altrinenti parliamo del niente
<ludy87> questo e uno di quelli che ho scaricato
<cristian_c> ludy87: parlo di ubuntu, il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> !ubuntu
<ludy87> e videoporama 0.8.1 alpha 1 e quello che utilizzo
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<ludy87> mo lo cerco
<ludy87> scusate ma da ieri impazzisco
<cristian_c> ludy87: quindi non hai installato ubuntu?
<ludy87> adesso cerco quello giusto
<cristian_c> ludy87: ma basta riavviare il pc e srlezionare ubuntu
<ludy87> forse mi avete dato quello giusto lo sto istallando
<cristian_c> prima del caricamento di windows
<cristian_c> ludy87: per favore rispondi alla domanda
<cristian_c> ludy87: quindi non hai installato ubuntu?
<ludy87> no
<ludy87> evidentemente ho istallato quello sbagliato
<ludy87> che ho scritto prim
<ludy87> ora ho avuto link ubuntu qui
<ludy87> una volta istallato ubunto dove trovo montaggio sonoro
<ludy87> poi non do piu fastidio
<ludy87> mi da 20 min circa per istallarlo
<cristian_c> ludy87: se installi ubuntu sull'hard disk, poi lo avvi quando accendi il pc
<cristian_c> ludy87: ma per installarlo devi prima avviare il pc da dvd
<ludy87> ok
<ludy87> grazie
<ludy87> stavo impazzendo
<ludy87> ci spero tanto ho perso 2 giorni
<ludy87> scusate se stavo sclerando
<cristian_c> ludy87: ma guarda che sul sito ubuntu è spiegato tutto bene
<cristian_c> bastava leggere, eh...
<ludy87> non ero lucida
<ludy87> e pure un pò imbranata
<ludy87> lo ammetto anche troppo no un pò
<cristian_c> eh, ti ho detto all'inixio: sanguebfreddo
<cristian_c> ludy87: in ogni caso, per problemi specifici con videoporama, apri il sito di videoporama
<cristian_c> se hanno un canale irc, chiedi lì
<cristian_c> ludy87: altrimenti su ubuntu ci sono altre applicazioni per realizzare slideshow e montaggi
<cristian_c> che ho linkato prima
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<ludy87> ok
<cristian_c> le alternative a videoporama non mancano, se guardi al link
<ludy87> ho scaricato il programma mi da montaggio video ma tutti errori quando apro il programma e non funziona
<cristian_c> ludy87: su ubuntu?
<Elia> Salve, stavo installando ubuntu con la spunta per partizionare il sistema. Ho cliccato una sola volta avanti da quel punto e poi sono uscito per vedere se c era ancora windows. Quando ho riavviato il pc non c era piu. Dubito si sia cancellato perchè l installazione non era partita.
<akis24> Elia: posta una schermata con gparted
<akis24> !image | Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Elia> mi è  molto difficile farlo.  Si tratta della pagina di installazione di ubuntu 14.04 LST i primi passi proprio
<akis24> Elia: fai partire il disco live usando l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare " e poi apri gparted
<Elia> ok torno tra un po
<Elia> Sembra che ubuntu occupi tutta la parte del disco e ci sia solo 512 mb con l immmagine di Windows
<akis24> Elia: se non vediamo non saprei che dirti eh
<Elia> ok grazie chiamerò il tecnico!! :-)
<AlessandroG9> Aiutatemi prestooo
<AlessandroG9> All avvio di ubuntu esce scritto che la cartella boot/efi è danneggiata, mi hanno detto di premere M e fare rispristina boot loader ma esce una console di comandi, che devo fare???
<AlessandroG9> C'è qualcuno???
<AlessandroG9> Cioè non è dabneggiata ma esce scritto che c'è stato un errore durante il mount
<AlessandroG9> Qualcuno mi aiuti D:
<AlessandroG9> Qualcuno può rispondere??
<Mr_Pan> AlessandroG9, ora di pranzo ...
<AlessandroG9> Ah è per questo che non mi rispondono :(
<AlessandroG9> Tu sai come risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> AlessandroG9, non posso aiutarti
<AlessandroG9> Ok :(
<AlessandroG9> Aspetterò qualcuno
<Mr_Pan> lascia la descrizione del problema qualcuno risponderà  se vorrà .. se potrà ..
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Carlin0> AlessandroG9, la procedura è sempre quella che ti ha indicato jester stanotte
<AlessandroG9> Ma esce una console di comandi
<AlessandroG9> Devo scrivere qualcosa?
<AlessandroG9> Ricapitolando:
<AlessandroG9> Avvio ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> AlessandroG9, potevi dirlo che già stanotte avevi avuto il problema... ma la guida l'hai letta?!?
<Carlin0> devi seguire ripristino
<AlessandroG9> Dov è la guida?
<AlessandroG9> Ma non avete capito
<Carlin0> o recupero qual dir si voglia
<AlessandroG9> Quando clicco M esce una console di comandi
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<AlessandroG9> Aspettate vi dico una cosa, il computer ha funzionato per quasi un anno con ubuntu, un giorno la batteria del computer era sporca e la corrente non passava bene quindi avevo acceso il pc ma dopo qualche minuto si spense, dopo aver pulito la batteria accendo il computer ed esce questo errore
<AlessandroG9> La guida spiega se hai installato ubuntu nel modo sbagliato
<AlessandroG9> È la stessa cosa?
<AlessandroG9> Vabbe' provo
<AlessandroG9> Se ho bisogno di qualcosa il mio nickname è sempre lo stesso
<ciacciolo> ho delle app installate e non sò come metterle nel launcher
<Carlin0> ciacciolo, che app ?
<ciacciolo> creazione disco d'avvio
<ciacciolo> creazione immagini disco
<Carlin0> ciacciolo, ma le hai installate dai repo ?
<ciacciolo> ho provato con la dash ma non mi da nessun risultato
<ciacciolo> no sono installate di sistema
<Carlin0> cioè c'erano già ?
<ciacciolo> sì
<Carlin0> allora dovrebbero essere già nel launcher
<ciacciolo> non ci sono
<Carlin0> prova a guardare in /usr/share/applications/ se ci sono i relativi file *.desktop
<ciacciolo> fatto tutto ok grazie
<Carlin0> ci sono o no ?
<ciacciolo> ci sono
<Carlin0> e quindi dovrebbero esserci anche nel launcher , giusto ?
<ciacciolo> no nel launcher non ci sono ma le ho messe adesso
<Carlin0> in caso contrario basta aprire quei file con un editor di testo e  levare la riga NoDisplay=true
<alfredd> buongiorno. per piacere, mi aiutate a cancellare qualche vecchio kernel dalla memoria? (non c'è più spazio per gli  aggiornamenti!!)
<Carlin0> alfredd, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> alfredd, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898742/
<Carlin0> alfredd, incolla qui il risultato di uname -a
<alfredd> non capisco: cosa è il "risultato uname -a"?
<Carlin0> dai al terminale → uname -a
<Carlin0> e metti qui la riga che esce
<alfredd> Linux VGN-FS485B 3.13.0-53-generic #89-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 20 10:34:28 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> un attimo
<alfredd> che informazioni si hanno con "uname -a"??
<Carlin0> il kernel in uso
<alfredd> e a cosa ci serve saperlo?
<Carlin0> alfredd, apri questo link e copia tutto in un colpo solo il contenuto nel terminale http://sprunge.us/hYBj
<Carlin0> serve che non togliamo il kernel che stai usando
<Carlin0> alfredd, dopo dai dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<alfredd> ok.
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<alfredd> però, nel frattempo, per piacere, mi spieghi cosa stiamo facendo sulla mia macchina? nel
<Carlin0> quello che hai chiesto , cioè leviamo kernel vecchi
<alfredd> ok. grazie. te l'ho chiesto, perchè l'altra volta mi hanno fatto fare operazioni diverse.
<Carlin0> dai quel comando che ti ho messo nel link copialo tutto insieme
<alfredd> si lho fatto. sta lavorando.
<alfredd> se non ho capito male  abbiamo eliminato 3 vecchi kernel??
<Carlin0> mi pare 5 o forse 4 kernel e una conf residua
<Carlin0> 44 45 46 48 49
<Carlin0> ma il 45 era solo una conf residua
<Carlin0> te ne ho lasciati 2 cmq
<alfredd> Carlin0: mi sono disconnesso per caso? ci sei ancora?
<Carlin0> si ci sono
<Carlin0> ha finito ?
<alfredd> (ah ok, scusa sono un pò imbranato.)
<Carlin0> tranqui
<alfredd> si vado col secondo comando?
<Carlin0> alfredd, dopo dai dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredd> ok. a che serve questo dpkg -l | grep linux-header?
<Carlin0> leviamo gli headres relativi ai kernel che ....
<Carlin0> headers*
<Carlin0> cioè vediamo cosa hai installato per rimuovere
<alfredd> fatto. in paste vuoi anche tutto quello che c'è scritto dal primo comando che gli ho dato? o solo gli headers apparsi al comando dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<alfredd> ?
<Carlin0> certo
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> solo gli headers
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898859/
<alfredd> questo è il terminale dopo il comando dpkg -l | grep linux-header.
<alfredd> vuoi anche il precedente?
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> che te ne pare?
<alfredd> (io ovviamente non ci capisco niente. mi pare abbiamo tolto tanta roba!!!!)
<alfredd> Carlin0: che faccio?
<Carlin0> eh 'nattimo avevi un bordello di roba
<alfredd> scusa!
<Carlin0> alfredd, tutto in un  colpo mi raccomando http://sprunge.us/RVeF
<alfredd> leggo oltre 900MB spazio su disco liberati!!! giusto?
<Carlin0> avei levato dei kernel in passato ma lasciasti gli header
<alfredd> mi avevano fatto un lavoro a metà?
<Carlin0> non lo so dopo vediamo
<alfredd> infatti subito si è riempita la memoria.
<Carlin0> quando ha finito controlliamo
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> quindi ora sta eliminando gli headers dei precedenti kernel e di quelli che abbiamo eliminato insieme ora?
<Carlin0> si
<alfredd> voui tutto in paste?
<Carlin0> alla fine ti devono rimanere solo i kernel che finiscono con 52 e 53
<Carlin0> e i relativi headers
<Carlin0> alfredd, quando ha finito dimmelo
<krabador> tutti e 53 non puoi averli
<krabador> sarebbe un'orgia di kernel.
<Carlin0> krabador, :o)
<krabador> :D
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> loro semmai si divertono con l'orgia. ma io no con sta macchina surriscaldata... :)
<Carlin0> alfredd, è un portatile ?
<alfredd> secondo voi si surriscalda perchè il boot è pieno??
<krabador> alfredd, no
<alfredd> si. laptop.
<krabador> sarebbe come credere che la cpu si riscalda se l'hd è pieno
<Carlin0> scalda perchè lavora la cpu
<alfredd> capisco! scusa l'ignoranza.
<alfredd> ha finito!
<Carlin0> bene vediamo ora com'è
<krabador> alfredd, l'estate i pc, ed in particolar modo i notebook , affrontano problemi di raffreddamento
<Carlin0> alfredd, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> alfredd, dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<alfredd> vabeh ma scalda anche se lo lascio acceso senza lavorare!!!!! è normale secondo voi???
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<alfredd> Carlin0: quale dei due?
<Carlin0> tutti e 2
<krabador> molti notebook non hanno sistemi di dissipazione molto efficienti, che amplificano questo aspetto con le alte temperature estive
<Carlin0> dai i 2 comandi e poi copi tutto
<alfredd> grazie per l'info krabador
<alfredd> Carlin0:  ma prima uno e poi do invio e quando ha finito invio l'altro??
<Carlin0> si li devi dare uno alla volta
<Carlin0> vediamo cosa è rimasto
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898942/
<krabador> alfredd, se poi, cpu/gpu sono vecchiotte e sovrasfruttate, e nel secondo caso da un driver non proprio ottimizzato, tutto si trasforma in calore
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898948/
<alfredd> il mio portatile ha 10 anni di vita!!!
<Carlin0> perfetto alfredd  coi kernel sei a posto
<alfredd> abbiamo lasciato 5 kernel e 5 headers??
<Carlin0> se vuoi liberare ulteriore spazio puoi dare sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Carlin0> 2 kernel
<Carlin0> i 52 e il 53
<alfredd> bene 2 kernel. perfetto.
<alfredd> e cosa facciamo con questo ulteriore comando?
<Carlin0> e i relativi headers
<Carlin0> clean pulisce la cache
<Carlin0> autoremove leva dipendenze inutilizzate
<alfredd> e cosa comporta? perdo dati di cronologia, password, ecc
<alfredd> (preferenze)
<Carlin0> no la cache di apt
<alfredd> apt?
<Carlin0> nulla a che fare col browser
<Carlin0> advaced package tool
<alfredd> vabeh mi consigli di farlo? che conseguenze posso aspettarmi nel mio uso quotidiano?
<Carlin0> è il gestore pacchetti debian
<Carlin0> dallo tranquillo alfredd
<alfredd> ok
<Carlin0> sopratutto sudo apt-get clean puoi darlo dopo ogni aggiornamento
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898982/
<alfredd> grazie.
<Carlin0> alfredd, sei indietro con gli aggiornamenti
<alfredd> visto che ci troviamo col terminale aperto mi daresti il comando per l'aggiornamento
<Carlin0> dopo fatti dai il clean :o)
<alfredd> eh infatti. non riusciva ad aggiornarsi!!!!
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alfredd> sudo apt get clean a ogni aggioramento allora mi consigli??
<Carlin0> dopo si
<Carlin0> rimuove i pacchetti deb che ha scaricato e sono già installati
<alfredd> con l'upgrade scarico l'aggiornamento che mi visualizza in automatico ogni volta che accendo il pc?
<Carlin0> alfredd, questo (a dire ilv ero) non te lo so dire perchè non uso ubuntu
<Carlin0> LOL
<alfredd> quindi non me lo chiede pure domani l'aggiornamento?
<alfredd> e che usi?
<Carlin0> dipende se ci sono o no
<Carlin0> io uso Debian , ma è molto simile a ubuntu un po + ostica direi
<alfredd> per curiosità perchè non usi ubuntu?
<Carlin0> è la mamma di ubuntu
<alfredd> capito!
<alfredd> allora accendo e spegno il pc per l'upgrade?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> perchè devi spegnerlo ...
<alfredd> faccio l'upgrade da terminale? (come mi hai suggerito tu?)
<Carlin0> dai quel comando lui aggiorna e amen
<alfredd> ok
<Carlin0> si dai il comando
<alfredd> dovrò cambiare il pc. che ne pensi di questo nuovo Win10?
<Carlin0> !chat | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> vieni in chat alfredd
<alfredd> si
<alfredd> ...e come faccio?
<Carlin0> ci sei già dentro
<alfredd> (ho cliccato su #ubuntu-it-chat, ma niente!!)
<Carlin0> sei entrato seleziona la finestra
<linux> Salve ragazzi houna domanda, è possibile da script .sh dare un comando che faccia aprire una nuova scheda terminale per poter scrivere qualcosa e poi con un comando, tipo "exit", mi faccia tornare alla prima scheda dello script
<linux> ?
<linux> dimenticavo: Il comando che dovrei dare nella nuova scheda non è fisso, cambia ogni volta
<linux> nessuno sa aiutarmi'
<linux> ?*
<b00k3r> !chat | linux
<ubot-it> linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux> cristian_c ci sei? ho per sbaglio chiuso firefox che stavi dicendo?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | linuxì
<ubot-it> linuxì: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<linux> Avevo già chiesto avevevi scritto una cosa e per sbaglio ho chiuso firefox dopo averti risposto
<cristian_c> allora riformula
<linux> la domanda e sempre la solita: Salve ragazzi houna domanda, è possibile da script .sh dare un comando che faccia aprire una nuova scheda terminale per poter scrivere qualcosa e poi con un comando, tipo "exit", mi faccia tornare alla prima scheda dello script? Il comando che dovrei dare nella nuova scheda non è fisso, cambia ogni volta.
<linux> Per me va bene anche che lo script mi "esca" dai comandi nello script per farmi scrivere e poi con un comando (tipo "exit") mi fa tornare allo script vero e proprio (copia e incolla.. lol)
<cristian_c> !chat | linux
<ubot-it> linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux> scusa
<pippitisio> salve a tutti
<pippitisio> la scheda audio mi esclude le casse e mi fa sentire solo le casse del mio netbbok
<pippitisio> esclude il jack praticamente
<cristian_c> pippitisio: l'uscita jack funza?
<pippitisio> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore
<cristian_c> è una combO input + output?
<pippitisio> no con lo spinotto inserito si continuano a sentire le casse del cpu
<pippitisio> non so
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> pippitisio: beg, se è una combo si vede in quanto in quel caso c'è un unico jack
<cristian_c> che fa tutto
<pippitisio> con lo spinotto inserito si continuano a sentire le casse integrate
<cristian_c> pippitisio: è il jack sensing
<cristian_c> e generalmente dipende dalle impostazioni in alsa-base.conf, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> pippitisio: ma in ogni caso , funziona in live?
<pippitisio> funziona
<pippitisio> si sente da you tube
<pippitisio> e anche i file
<cristian_c> pippitisio: nel senso, gli speaker vengono esclusi?
<pippitisio> le casse a parte si
<pippitisio> ho provato con alsamixer ad alzare i volumi ma niente
<cristian_c> pippitisio: forse non ci capiamo
<pippitisio> sicuramente
<cristian_c> pippitisio: hai segnalato che dopo aver installato ubuntu gli speaker interni non vengono esclusi quando si connwttono casse esterne
<pippitisio> no prima funzionavano
<pippitisio> si
<pippitisio> gli speaker non vengono esclusi quando si connettono le casse
<cristian_c> pippitisio: prima quando?
<pippitisio> oggi pomeriggio
<pippitisio> ma non ho installato oggi ubuntu
<cristian_c> pippitisio: fino a ieri il jack sensing andava?
<pippitisio> si
<cristian_c> pippitisio: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> pippitisio: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pippitisio> ti posso incollare qui la risposta
<pippitisio> si è fermato
<cristian_c> pippitisio: su pastebin
<cristian_c> se la risposta è una riga, anche qui
<pippitisio> non era installato
<pippitisio> ho dato sudo apt-get install pèastebinit
<pippitisio> poi il comnado che mi hai scritto tu
<pippitisio> ci siamo
<cristian_c> ok
<pippitisio> pippitisio@pippitisio-1011PX:~$ sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pippitisio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900503/
<pippitisio> pippitisio@pippitisio-1011PX:~$
<cristian_c> pippitisio: hai fatto per la prima volta ieri gli aggiornamenti?
<pippitisio> no oggi pomeriggio quando ho visto che non andava
<cristian_c> pippitisio: in che senso?
<pippitisio> quando ho visto che dava questo problema ho fatto un aggiornamento speerando che si sistemasse da solo
<cristian_c> pie pippitisio e prima di quest'aggiornamento?
<pippitisio> prima di questo aggiornamento dava il problema perciò ho provato a aggiornare
<cristian_c> pippitisio: nel senso, quando hai fatto il precedente aggiornamento?
<pippitisio> il precedente aggiornamento l'ho fatto tempo fa e funzionava oggi pomeriggio di botto non andava più. Ho smanettato con audacious ho tagliato un file audio e di botto non andava più
<cristian_c> tempo fa quando?
<pippitisio> tipo un mesetto
<cristian_c> pippitisio: smanettato con audacious
<cristian_c> contestualizza
<pippitisio> ho tagliato un file audio
<cristian_c> uhm
<pippitisio> audacity
<cristian_c> ma audacious no  è un riproduttore musicale?
<cristian_c> ok
<pippitisio> scusa
<cristian_c> uhmmmm
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano che audacitynpossa produrre questi risulati
<pippitisio> eh pure a me ho pure riavviato convinto che si fosse sistemato da solo
<cristian_c> pippitisio: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<pippitisio> http://pastebin.com/E1Zxjbxn
<cristian_c> pippitisio: uname -a
<pippitisio> http://pastebin.com/gZFDwEb4
<cristian_c> pippitisio: ok,  è molto strabo
<cristian_c> strano
<pippitisio> eh lo so
<Carlin0> ha anche avanzato di release ...
<cristian_c> ah
<Carlin0> lo si vede dai kernel + vecchi
<cristian_c> i kernel sono quelli della prima 14.04, quindi ci sta
<Carlin0> 3.11 ?
<pippitisio> ho lubuntu
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ahhh, hai ragione
<cristian_c> pippitisio: da quale lubuntu sei partito?
<pippitisio> dal 12.04
<cristian_c> è strano si sia rotto proprio oggi
<pippitisio> non so che dirvi
<cristian_c> pippitisio: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<pippitisio> so rimasto male pure io
<pippitisio> http://pastebin.com/vpEihgby
<cristian_c> pippitisio: hai installato da 13.10, non da 12.04
<pippitisio> eh si la 12 si era bloccata
<pippitisio> ho riformattato
<pippitisio> conviene riformattare?
<cristian_c> pippitisio: prova prima in live
<pippitisio> conviene riformattare?'
<pippitisio> dalla chiavetta?
<pippitisio> domani proverò
<pippitisio> devo fare la chiavetta
<cristian_c> pippok
<cristian_c> pippitisio: ok
<pippitisio> ci leggiamo domani
<pippitisio> buon proseguimento a tutti e grazie
<pippitisio> a domani
<cristian_c> di niene
<cristian_c> niente
<Ivanone> buona sera io ho sul pc linux 14.04 e ho installato il 15.04 partizionando l'hard disk all'installazione. quando avvio il pc mi dà come primo avvio  sull'elenco ubuntu 15.04. come faccio a dare come primo avvio ubuntu 14.04? se nessuno decide il sistema operativo da avviare premendo invio posso mettere un  timer di trenta secondi come lubuntu e si
<Ivanone> autoavvia da solo?
<Ivanone> qualcuno può rispondermi?
<krabador> Ivanone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Ivanone, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Ivanone> krabador: ok
<Ivanone> krabador: ok ora?
<krabador> potresti incollare il link risultante dal secondo
<Ivanone> krabador: dove lo incollo?
<Carlin0> al muro
<Carlin0> qui Ivanone  ...
<Carlin0> Ivanone, ma hai 2 ubuntu ora ?
<Ivanone> tutto quello che mi è saltato fuori dopo il mio comendo?
<Ivanone> si
<Ivanone> ma uno lo vorrei cancellare è terribilmente lento
<krabador> oh, Ivanone , il link del secondo comando, per favore
<Ivanone> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<Ivanone> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Ivanone> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<Ivanone> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<Ivanone> krabador: giusto?
<krabador> no, torna quando hai voglia di fare quando segnalato
<Ivanone> krabador: scusa ma non ho capito
<krabador> Ivanone, rileggi i messaggi precedenti , dalle 22:15
<Carlin0> <krabador> Ivanone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> <krabador> Ivanone, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Ivanone> krabador: gli ho letti dopo il mio comando mi è saltata fuori una risposta da terminale una parte è quella ti serve il resto? lo incollo qui?
<Ivanone> ok l'ho fatto
<krabador> Ivanone, il secondo produce un link , non c'è da girarci intorno
<Ivanone> krabador: ok ti incollo quello che è saltato fuori dopo il comando
<Ivanone> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<Ivanone> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Ivanone> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<Ivanone> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<Ivanone> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Ivanone> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Ivanone> krabador: ok va bene?
<krabador> no
<Mr_Pan> Ivanone, devi copiare qui il link generato dal secondo comando che ti ha dato krabador
<krabador> Ivanone, non fai come ti viene chiesto, torna quando hai voglia di farlo.
<Ivanone> krabador:  ti ho incolato tutto
<Ivanone> non riesco a capire quale è il link
<Ivanone> scusate ma io non vedo nessun link
<Carlin0> perchè non dai i comandi correttamente Ivanone
<Ivanone> Carlin0: scusa devo digitare cat /etc/default/grub e basta giusto?
<Carlin0> <Carlin0> <krabador> Ivanone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> <Carlin0> <krabador> Ivanone, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> ok Ivanone fa una cosa, fatti affiancare da un amico
<Ivanone> dopo grub come faccio la linea verticale?
<Carlin0> Ivanone, copia incolla
<Ivanone> ok
<Carlin0> sono 2 comandi
<Ivanone> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900975/
<Carlin0> cos'è che volevi fare Ivanone ?
<Carlin0> che io non seguivo
<krabador> Ivanone, in base a che posto occupa nella lista di grub , la voce che vuoi caricare per prima, metti il numero corrispondente in GRUB_DEFAULT =
<krabador> tenendo in considerazione che la prima voce in alto corrisponde allo 0
<Ivanone> Carlin0: allora io ho due sistemi operativi linux 14.04 e 15.04 ma il 15.04 è terribilmente lento e vorrei che come primo avvio quando si accende il computer ci sia il 14.04 e che ci sia un timer di 30 sec come in lubuntu che lo autoavvia si può fare?che lo autoavvia
<Carlin0> Ivanone, ora con quale ubuntu sei ? 14.04 o 15.04 ?
<Ivanone> 15.04
<krabador> ovviamente il tutto nel grub dell'ultima ubuntu installata
<Ivanone> il grub che cos'è?
<Carlin0> Ivanone, se fai in fretta ti aiuto ma fra un po devo scappare
<Carlin0> Ivanone, entra qui dal 14.04
<Ivanone> Carlin0: ok
<krabador> Ivanone, in avvio, che posizione occupa la ubuntu che vuoi caricare per prima?
<Ivanone> in fondo
<krabador> Ivanone,il numero preciso
<Ivanone> Carlin0:ok ci sono
<Carlin0> sei dalla 14.04 Ivanone ?
<Ivanone> si
<Carlin0> ivanone 2 comandi
<Carlin0> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Ivanone> Carlin0:sudo: grub-install/dev/sda: command not found
<Ivanone> carlin0 sudo: grub-install/dev/sda: command not found
<Ivanone> sudo: grub-install/dev/sda: command not found
<Ivanone> sudo: grub-install/dev/sda: command not found
<Ivanone> sudo: grub-install/dev/sda: command not found
<Ivanone> Carlin0:visto?
<Carlin0> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> fai copia incollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ivanone> ok scusa
<Ivanone> Carlin0:ok ora?
<Carlin0> li hai dati tutti e 2 ?
<Ivanone> si
<Carlin0> ora la 14.04 è in cima alla lista , è quello ceh volevi no
<Ivanone> si grazie ma c'è anche il timer?
<Carlin0> il timer è a 10 secondi se vuoi fermarlo basta premere un tasto qualsiasi
<Ivanone> ok ma il timer come si mette da comando?
<Ivanone> scusa vorrei imparare se hjai tempo
<Carlin0> e mi spiace te lo avevo detto che dovevo andare
<Ivanone> Carlin0:ok scusa ti ringrazio molto della pazienza
<Ivanone> buona serata
<Mr_Pan> ma ivanone è braciola travestito  ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-19
<Guest34565> buongiorno
<Guest34565> quando ho aperto il browser stamattina ho trovato una multa javascript di 100 euro trattasi di un "virus" , oppure scherzo? dice che devo pagare 100 euro entro 7 giorni
<Guest34565> ho subito fatto 2 screenshot alla suddetta "finestrella multa" grazie a chi mi aiuterà
<luigipace> ciao a tutti
<luigipace> vorrei far presente di un bug di ubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> luigipace: se hai teovato un bug, segnalalo su launchpad
<luigipace> quando clicco destro per svuotare cestino si apre la finestra principale file menager
<luigipace> +ok grazie
<quellochevuoi> salve a tutti buona domenica stamattina aprendo il browser chrome e apparsa una finestra che mi incitava a pagare 100 euro immettendo il codice paypal , ho fatto anche 2 screen shot dopo un po facendo X si e tolta come evito questi inconvenienti, grazie a chi mi vorrà aiutare
<cristian_c> !chat | quellochevuoi
<ubot-it> quellochevuoi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<quellochevuoi> ubot-it, se non mi avessi bannato e comunque e inerente io non stavo mica con win.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> quellche c'entra questo?
<andrea69> buongiorno a tutti.ho installato sul pc lo script dnscrypt. volevo aggiornarlo ed ho dato per errore il messaggio da terminale sudo apt-get purge dnscrypt-proxy., ora il pc é in rete manon riesce più a connettersi. ualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> andrea69: installato come?
<andrea69> sudo apt-get install dnscrypt-proxy
<andrea69> mi spiace. sono avvilito per il pasticcio fatto. mi devo tagliare le mani,..
<cristian_c> !info dnscrypt-proxy
<ubot-it> Package dnscrypt-proxy does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> andrea69: pare non esista nei repo di ubuntu
<andrea69> ho preso le istruzioni da ui http://www.webupd8.org/2014/08/encrypt-dns-traffic-in-ubuntu-with.html
<andrea69> mi basterebbe dinstallare tutto. uando l'ho installato funzionava. dopo il messaggio purge niente.
<b00k3r> andrea69: modifica i dns
<andrea69> ho eleimanto la connessione ethernet e ne ho creata una nuova. non ne sono ventuo a capo.
<b00k3r> andrea69: devi andare nel network manager e cercare i dns
<b00k3r> rimuovi 127.0.0.1 e imposta l'assegnazione automatica o metti quelli di tuo piacimento (tipo opendns o google)
<andrea69> su networwk manager ci sono ma come faccio a cercare il dns. sono un bancario e strimpellatore di linux..
<b00k3r> andrea69: segui la guida che hai postato e alla voce dns server elimina il campo
<andrea69> provo
<andrea69> non ne vengo a capo. il problema rimane. peraltro adesso ho un problema con il plugin della rete.
<cristian_c> andrea69: ?
<andrea69> devo essere uscito dalla chat
<cristian_c> andrea69: a parte che non si possono postare link a guide esterne, se non ajtorizzati
<cristian_c> andrea69: che qui non si da neanche sipporto ai ppa, tranne casi particolari
<cristian_c> autorizzati
<andrea69> era solo per darvi  informazioni utili a capire cosa ho pasticciato. mi spiace.
<cristian_c> andrea69: ma che ci devi fare con dnscrypt?
<andrea69> mi basta solo rimuoverlo in todo e riavere la connessione ethernet. lo avevo installato solo per maggiore privacy.
<cristian_c> andrea69: che privacy?
<cristian_c> sono i dns, non c'entrano
<cristian_c> andrea69: i ppa puoi rimhoverli con ppa-purge ad esempio
<cristian_c> rimuoverki
<andrea69> fatto. credo sia rimasto uno script
<cristian_c> andrea69: oppure disattivali da software e aggiornamenti
<Lux19> Salve, io ho un Mac e vorrei installare linux
<Lux19> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<andrea69> lo scritp o la ppa
<cristian_c> Lux19: ti conviene provarlo prima in live
<cristian_c> andrea69: il ppa
<Lux19> Grazie Cristian, come si fa a provarlo live?
<cristian_c> Lux19: una volta fatto il boot da dvd o usb, seleziona 'prova ubuntu', invece di 'installa ubuntu'
<Lux19> Ok, grazie
<Lux19> Scusa Cristian, perché mi hai suggerito di provarlo in live? perché potrebbe non andar bene?
<cristian_c> Lux19: per vedere se tutto va bene, è meglio provarlo prima di installarlo
<Lux19> Thanks
<Ivanone> Carlin0: ciao ho scaricato kali a 32 bit ma durante l installazione si inchioda secondo me é rovinata l immagine
<Guest52359> salve, ubuntu legge solo 3 dei miei 4 Gb di ram. Come risolvere?
<Carlin0> Guest52359, uname -a cosa dice ?
<f843d0> Guest52359: che versione di Ubuntu? Che architettura installata? Probabile che tu possa ovviare con i 64-bit o con un kernel bigmem credo
<Carlin0> basta un pae
<Guest52359> Carlin0, uname -a
<Guest52359> Linux moz 3.14.1-031401-generic #201404141220 SMP Mon Apr 14 16:21:48 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> è già a 64 bit
<Carlin0> Guest52359, free
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest52359> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11903488/
<Carlin0> vede + dei 3 gb
<motz> Carlin0, quanto vede?
<Carlin0> 3 e mezzo circa
<f843d0> Circa 3.4 Gb
<Carlin0> 3418328
<motz> Carlin0, perché non ne vede 4?
<cristian_c> motz: gibibit, gibibyte, gigagbit o gigabyte?
<motz> cristian_c, non capisco
<Carlin0> sono metriche diverse motz
<motz> cristian_c, credo di avere una ram di 4 Gigabyte
<cristian_c> unità di misura
<f843d0> motz: forse parte della RAM e` stata destinata a VRAM per esempio? Oltre al problema delle unita` di misura...
<motz> f843d0, e come si fa ad appurarlo
<motz> ?
<f843d0> motz: nei bios e` possibile consultare questi valori di sicuro, ma comunque cerchiamo se in dmesg compare qualcosa o in altri tool...
<Carlin0> probabile come dice f843d0 che parte della ram venga usata dalla scheda video
<cristian_c> motz: una parte della ram può essere condivisa cpn la scheda video
<cristian_c> o meglio destinata
<f843d0> motz: vedi niente con dmesg | grep VRAM
<cristian_c> se non ha una ram dedicata
<motz> f843d0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11903526/
<f843d0> motz: ecco, 512 Mb sono destinati alla VRAM
<motz> f843d0, capisco. e va bene così?
<f843d0> motz: infatti 3.4 Gb + 512 Mb ~= 4 Gb
<f843d0> motz: domanda ragionevole, risposta meno immediata :)
<Carlin0> motz, usi mint ?
<motz> f843d0, un'altra domanda. Il mio portatile con ubuntu è piuttosto lento. Ricordo di aver avuto un problema simile con un altro portatile e qui in chat mi fu consigliato di scaricare e installare un certo file. Fatto questo, tutto fu miracolosamente a posto. Il computer diventò molto più veloce. Hai idea di cosa si trattasse e se magari si possa installare anche su questo?
<cristian_c> motz: usi mint?
<f843d0> motz: onestamente no, troppo generica la richiesta, mi spiace
<motz> cristian_c, no, ho ubuntu
<motz> f843d0, ok
<Carlin0> motz, e quel kernel dove l'hai preso ?
<motz> f843d0, penso fosse una specie di driver per il processore. Mi fu chiesto quale fosse il mio processore e poi mi fu dato il link da cui scaricare il file
<motz> Carlin0, quale kernel, non saprei
<Carlin0> Guest52359> Linux moz 3.14.1-031401-generic #201404141220 SMP Mon Apr 14 16:21:48 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> non è roba di ubuntu
<motz> Carlin0, non saprei
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere anche quello la causa a sto punto
<Carlin0> un kernel non originale
<cristian_c> motz: sappi che f843d0 sta studiando per conseguire il diploma di bot, non può quindi permettersi reazioni 'umane'
<Carlin0> motz, lsb_relase -d
<Carlin0> motz, lsb_release -d
<motz> Carlin0, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Carlin0> motz, il kernel di quella release è il 3.13 , tu hai un kernel non originale
<motz> Carlin0, capisco
<polifilo> ciao a tutti
<polifilo> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano su come possa fare per effettuare delle ricerche multiple su più pdf?
<Carlin0> !chat | polifilo
<ubot-it> polifilo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigi> ciao a tutti
<luigi> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<luigi> :(
<Mr_Pan> luigi, ciao
<Mr_Pan> luigi, dovresti indicare più precisamente i problemi riscontrati ..
<luigi> ho provato a fare una chiavetta boot .. ma non si installa... ho creato un dvd immagine e non va nemmeno
<luigi> cm se si blocca
<luigi> Install-winMd5Sum
<luigi> anche cn qsto programma si blocca e non posso vedere
<luigi> se è scaricato bene
<cristian_c> luigi: hai letto la guida wiki?
<luigi> yes , forse sbaglio qualche passaggio
<Mr_Pan> ocio ..
<cristian_c> !md5 | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> luigi: da quale os stai scrivendo?
<luigi> win 7
<cristian_c> luigi: installa winmd5sum su windows come descritto nella guida
<luigi> lho installato ma appena carico il file iso mi dice non risponde e si blocca
<luigi> Da terminale con file MD5SUM
<luigi> Supponendo di aver scaricato nella propria Home il file .iso (ad es ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso) e il file MD5SUM:
<luigi> Digitare in una finestra di terminale il seguente comando:
<luigi> che vuol dire da terminale?
<luigi> sto provando a scaricare xubuntu
<luigi> vediamo se va'
<mauro46> sono passato da ubuntu 12.02 a 14.04 LTS ed avevo installato vmware player ma non riesco più ad avviare cosa posso fare ?
<Carlin0> mauro46, non riesci più ad avviare ubuntu o vmware ?
<mauro46> vmware
<Carlin0> mauro46, non è software che proviene dai repo sorry
<krabador> mauro46, http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/Ubuntu_14_04.html
<mauro46> scusa cosa intendi ? io lo avevo istallato e di solito si aggiora da solo ma questa volta gli aggirnamenti danno errore
<krabador> mauro46, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mauro46, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mauro46> mi da questo errore See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-9187.log for details.
<krabador> mauro46, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mauro46, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mauro46> ho fatto ma da ancora errore See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-10298.log for details.
<krabador> mauro46, devi postare il link risultante dal secondo comando
<mauro46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11904215/
<krabador> mauro46, cat /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-10298.log | pastebinit
<mauro46> cat: /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-10298.log: Permesso negato
<mauro46> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> mauro46, sudo cat /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-10298.log | pastebinit
<mauro46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11904245/
<pippitisio> salve
<pippitisio> a tutti sonon stato qui ieri perchè non mi funzionava il jack della scheda audio oggi ho provato con la live e funziona come posso sistemare? grazie anticipatamente
<pippitisio> ciao cristian_c ciao Carlin0
<krabador> mauro46, http://askubuntu.com/a/459843
<Carlin0> pippitisio, da pavucontrol seleziona l'uscita da usare
<pippitisio> Carlin0 dal terminale ?
<Carlin0> pavucontrol
<pippitisio> Carlin0 è selezionata l'uscita altoparlanti ma si sente sempre le casse del cpu
<Carlin0> pippitisio, cambiala
<pippitisio> cuffie analogiche
<pippitisio> non si sente le casse del cpu ma non si sente neanche le casse
<krabador> "oggi ho provato con la live e funziona" ---> dello stesso sistema che stai usando ?
<pippitisio> si
<Carlin0> si ma uno è installato e la'ltr no
<pippitisio> ho lubuntu e ho provato una live di lubuntu
<krabador> e che release, di grazia?
<pippitisio> ora dovrei avere la 14 e ho provato una 13
<krabador> allora NON hai provato la stessa versione
<pippitisio> ma come ho scritto ieri prima funzionava
<krabador> prova la 14.04 in live
<krabador> pippitisio, poi , di "14" ce ne sono 2
<krabador> maneggiare le versioni di un sistema operativo, non è proprio come maneggiare ortaggi
<Carlin0> pippitisio, scrivi nel terminale alsamixer e posta una schermata
<krabador> ti consiglio anche di provare una 15.04 in live.
<pippitisio> come posto una schermata?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> usa imgur
<krabador> Carlin0, alcuni chip audio subiscono regressioni e correzioni, nelle varie versioni kernel
<krabador> se l'utente ha 14.04 ed in 13nonsisà funzionava, vedesse se in 15.04 funziona
<Carlin0> si ? krabador questo non lo sapevo
<krabador> si, purtroppo molto spesso
<mauro46> risolto grazie mille
<pippitisio> http://imgur.com/Dz6TiHQ
<Carlin0> pippitisio, gli speaker sono in mute
<Carlin0> devi spostarti con le frecce su quella colonna e poi premere 'M'
<pippitisio> http://imgur.com/lcMZ2l6
<pippitisio> così? non si sentono lo stesso
<Carlin0> sono ancora in mute
<Carlin0> lo vedi che sotto ci sono 2 MM
<pippitisio> ah si
<Carlin0> significa mute
<pippitisio> sisisisi
<pippitisio> aspetta che provo
<pippitisio> niente si sente solo sotto
<Carlin0> eh allora fa come ha detto krabador prova col la 15.04 live
<Carlin0> se poi va la installi
<pippitisio> provo ora faccio una chiavetta con unebootin e formatto
<pippitisio> con la 15.04 ?
<pippitisio> perchè questo nebook ha solo 512 di ram
<Carlin0> così ha detto , lui conosce meglio ubuntu di me
<Carlin0> prendi lubuntu
<Carlin0> 15.04
<pippitisio> al massimo mi fa mettere la 14.04
<pippitisio> vado con la 14.04?
<pippitisio> o potrei con damn small linux? ha flash player?
<gigirock> pippitisio, il flash player lo hanno i browser non le distro
<pippitisio> si ma dico si può installare su damn small linux? ha firefox chrome? perche ricordo che su distro tipo slitaz e mint mi sa che non c'è proprio opportunità di metterlo
<cristian_c> !buntu | pippitisio
<ubot-it> pippitisio: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Carlin0> pippitisio, non devi metterla devi provare la live
<Carlin0> prova lubuntu 15.04
<pippitisio> unebootin mi fa scegliere massimo fino alla 14.04
<Carlin0> e tu scarichi la 15.04 e poi gliela dai in pasto
<pippitisio> dal sito mi ha fatto scaricare la 14.04
<pippitisio> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate da qui
<pippitisio> ora riavvio e vado con la 14.04 poi aggiornerà da sola
<pippitisio> a presto vi faccio sapere e grazie moltissime
<Ivanone> Carlin0:ciao scusami per il disturbo io ho installato team viewer per collegarmi in rmoto col mio pc da lontano. se dovesse mancare la corrente e il pc si riavvi, quando si è riavviato rimane sulla schermata di login. team viewer riesce a collegarsi lo stesso in remoto anche se non ho eseguito il login?
<Ivanone> ?
<xubuser> Ciao. Grub ha deciso di andare in ferie ed io non ho possibilita' di fare il boot dei miei 2 sistemi (xubuntu e windows). Mi aiutate, per piacere ?
<ugone> xubuser, prova con
<ugone> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<ugone> oppure
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ugone> a dir la verità i link son messi invertiti
<ugone> prima il secondo e poi il primo
<xubuser> ugone grazie mille
<Ivanone> Carlin0:ciao scusami per il disturbo io ho installato team viewer per collegarmi in rmoto col mio pc da lontano. se dovesse mancare la corrente e il pc si riavvi, quando si è riavviato rimane sulla schermata di login. team viewer riesce a collegarsi lo stesso in remoto anche se non ho eseguito il login?
<tyrion-mx> Ivanone, boh, mi sa che fai prima a provare, probabilmente se è configurato come servizio di sistema sì
<krabador> Ivanone, qua dentro si espongono problemi relativi strettamente ad ubuntu, e non pingando utenti in particolare
<krabador> non è un help desk generico
<Ivanone> se dedico un interrogativo a un utente in particolare è perchè magari mi ha sempre fornito un assistenza adeguata a differenza di altri
<Ivanone> tyrion-mx:grazie
<tyrion-mx> Ivanone, prego
<krabador> Ivanone, se non hai capito come e perchè usare questa risorsa, non ti giustifica ad inquinarne il log
<krabador> !topic | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Ivanone> topic
<krabador> !logs | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tyrion-mx> krabador, siete così seri qui dentro?
<krabador> tyrion-mx, questo canale è concepito per essere il piu' ufficiale possibile, c'è il canale di chat apposta , per altro
<krabador> !chat | tyrion-mx
<ubot-it> tyrion-mx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tyrion-mx> krabador, ok, thanks :)
<kittenberg> ciao
<kittenberg> There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<kittenberg> ventole fisse sempre alla stessa velocità dall'avvio
<kittenberg> (dall'avvio del pc, non dall'avvio di pwmconfig)
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-18
<bex> salve
<bex> vorrei provare questo sistema operativo
<bex> ma prima vorrei sapere se dopo
<bex> i giochi come aionsono supportati
<bex> ?
<Be4stElectrjc> A scopo di log vorrei scrivere che chi ha problemi di rete col wi-fi controlli bene se sul portatili ci sono degli switch. Io avevo un problema con la mia scheda ieri e bastava solo spostare l'interruttore su on.
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  siccome  ho  ubuntu  installato  su hd  esterno  e  dopo  aver  fatto  aggiornamenti  riavviando  mi e' ritornato  in windows cosa  sara' successo?
<N3mo> Buongioro, Kubuntu (16.04) Come faccio a sapere la quaalità del segnale wifi (in percentuale) dato che non mi riesce di trovarlo nell' interfacia grafica... Ho provato anche ad utilizzare il comando "iwconfig" ma alla voce quality mi da un risultato in base 70 (??) tipo Link Quality =62/70
<N3mo> Bho, ho installato wavemon e c'ho messo una pezza, però è starno che non ci sia nulla di "grafico"
<N3mo> MA che pollo ! basta aprire il gestore reti, premere sulla rete , scegliere la voce dettagli e li ci sono tutti i valori D
<Vinci98> Hey there
<krabador> hey Vinci98
<Vinci98> Ma #ubunti-it-chat esiste più?
<krabador> perché, non riesci ad entrare?
<Vinci98> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Be4stElectrjc> Ciao a ttutti, devo flashare il bios al mio laptop. Purtroppo l'unico modo è tramite un exe che utilizza winflash. Qui trovate tutto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19893925/
<krabador> offtopic qui , vedi se qualcuno vuole parlarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Be4stElectrjc> Perchè offtopic? Voglio farlo da ubuntu se possibile.
<Vinci98> Con wine non funziona?
<krabador> offtopic la gestione hardware, se non ha tool ufficiali specifici nelle risorse ufficiali del produttore.
<Be4stElectrjc> Non ho ancora provato, sui tutti i forum che ho letto sconsigliano.
<krabador> ripeto, offtopic qui, #ubuntu-it-chat c'è apposta.
<Be4stElectrjc> Adesso vado, tranquillo.
<M43ko> salve a tutti, avrei un problema:
<krabador> !ciao | M43ko \
<ubot-it> M43ko \: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<M43ko> premetto che non sono un fenomeno e che ho letto un pò di guide ma non sono riuscito ad installare
<M43ko> ubuntu 16.01 sul mio pc Samsung R530 con sistema operativo Windows 10 a 32bit
<M43ko> in pratica, dopo aver creato l'ISO sulla chiavetta USB ed aver impostato il Boot per far "partire" la periferica usb per prima
<M43ko> entro
<M43ko> e quando provo ad installare non mi da la possibilità di affiancare ubuntu a windows
<M43ko> allora ho cliccato in "altro" e nella schermata successiva (quelle delle varie partizioni di "c") ho cercato di installare
<M43ko> ma non riesco
<M43ko> avevo anche creato spazio "non allocato" per farlo risultare "libero" e poterlo utilizzare per installare ma mi dice "non usabile"
<krabador> M43ko, se vuoi che i 2 sistemi convivano, ti conviene usare l'opzione installa a fianco
<M43ko> non mi spunta quella voce krabador
<krabador> altrimenti dovresti partizionare a mano,ed assegnarle tramite la voce "altro"
<krabador> M43ko, fa partire la pendrive, scegliendo l'opzione di prova
<M43ko> ho fatto così
<krabador> sei qui da li ?
<M43ko> da prova
<krabador> sei qui da li ?
<M43ko> no no
<krabador> ecco
<M43ko> ho sprecato un'intera mattina
<M43ko> ed ora mi sono stancato
<krabador> entra qui da li
<M43ko> :'(
<krabador> entra qui da li
<M43ko> se vuoi ti posso girare due foto
<M43ko> ke ho fatto
<krabador> M43ko, fa partire la pendrive, scegliendo l'opzione di prova , ed entra qui da li
<M43ko> ok ci vuole un pò di tempo
<M43ko> ci vediamo tra poco
<M43ko> ma vuoi spiegarmi qlcsa in particolarfe
<M43ko> particolare?
<M43ko> eccomi di nuovo qui
<M43ko> krabador ci sei_
<M43ko> _
<krabador> M43ko, apri il terminale
<M43ko> sono entrato da ubuntu
<M43ko> fatto
<krabador> M43ko, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> nell'output, avrai un link
<krabador> incolla qui quel link
<M43ko> devo copiarti l url
<M43ko> url: https://ptpb.pw/cwl8
<M43ko> questo
<M43ko> mi sono spuntate altre mille cose
<M43ko> scusami ma non sono bravissimo quindi dovrai avere molta ma molta pazienza con me...
<krabador> M43ko, ok, ma se capisci l'italiano non avremo problemi
<M43ko> ahah
<M43ko> speriamo
<krabador> sudo gparted, fai un'immagine premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> la posti in uno di questi siti
<krabador> ed incolli il link qui
<M43ko> http://prntscr.com/budwy0
<M43ko> riuscite a vedere?
<krabador> elimina linux-swap
<krabador> crei una partizione estesa, con tutto lo spazio
<M43ko> ehm...come faccio ad eliminare?
<krabador> M43ko, hai mai cliccato il tasto destro in un pc ?
<M43ko> si
<M43ko> se clicco col destro non posso fare delete
<M43ko> quella partizione l-ho nel computer da sempre...in pratica o disco c e disco d
<M43ko> non me lo fa eliminare
<krabador> M43ko, non puoi avere una swap di quella dimensione da sempre
<krabador> per favore ...
<krabador> M43ko, va smontata
<krabador> poi eliminata, al che fai partire l'installer, e vedi se ti da l'opzione installa a fianco
<M43ko> no swap avr; creato io per sbaglio
<M43ko> rinominando interamente
<M43ko> non innervosirti...non sono pratico scusa...
<M43ko> http://prntscr.com/bue2nk
<M43ko> se faccio cosi
<M43ko> e- giusto?
<M43ko> come dovrebbe spuntarmi__
<M43ko> ???
<M43ko> come faccio a smontarla...
<M43ko> help me please
<krabador> M43ko, ma hai eliminato la partizione di cui abbiamo parlato ?
<M43ko> non riesco
<M43ko> non so come fare
<Davide> Salve a tutti. Purtroppo ieri durante un aggiornamento di window10 il mio pc con il dual boot con Ubuntu 16.04 installato è andato in "grub rescue". Ho seguito diverse procedure ma alla fine con il cd live di linux avviando gparted la locazione di Ubuntu risulta "non allocata". Quindi vorrei chiedervi se posso almeno recuperare l'avvio di ubuntu e
<Davide> se qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi. Grazie a tutti
<krabador> M43ko, e allora vai avanti per i fatti tuoi ?
<M43ko> no provavo ed ho chiesto
<krabador> M43ko, chiudi l'installer, torna in gparted, smonta la partizone, eliminala, chiudi gparted , fa partire l'installer
<krabador> Davide, sei quello di ieri sera ?
<M43ko> ho tutto in inglese....scusami...ma per smontare come faccio
<Davide> si
<krabador> Davide, non hai piu' la partizione linux, puoi solo reinstallare, e rivolgerti a qualcuno che si occupi di recupero dati
<krabador> per cercare di recuperare dati da quello spazio, se ne hai di importanti
<Davide> volevo sapere se inserendo il cd live riesco a fare una reinstallazione che ripara ubuntu
<krabador> M43ko, umount
<krabador> Davide, in live puoi reinstallare, come dettoti ieri
<krabador> non essendoci piu' la partizione, non puoi riparare nessuna installazione di ubuntu
<Davide> ho capito
<krabador> ieri sera cosa non ti era chiaro ?
<Davide> vorrei solo recuperare la cartella documenti sia in ubuntu che in windows
<M43ko> kraba...non so come smpntarlo....
<krabador> !chi | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> M43ko, tasto destro su quella partizione, fai un'immagine
<krabador> !image | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<M43ko> krabador:  ho fatto una foto col cellulare perke non mi fa fare lo screenshot...un attimino
<M43ko> non me la carica e non mi fa fare lo screenshot...
<krabador> non te la carica dal cellulare?
<M43ko> quando ho il tasto destro avviato
<M43ko> non la carica nel sito
<krabador> M43ko, chiudi gparted
<krabador> va nel terminale
<krabador> sudo swapoff -a
<krabador> apri gparted , rimanda immagine
<M43ko> krabador: http://prntscr.com/buecm5
<M43ko> riducendo la qualit' della foto sono riuscito
<M43ko> comunque ora sto facendo quello che mi hai scritto
<krabador> ti dico una cosa
<krabador> M43ko, delete
<M43ko> http://prntscr.com/buedgw
<krabador> M43ko, ok, tasto destro su linux-swap , delete
<M43ko> krabador: clicco sulla partizione linux swap e faccio delete
<M43ko> ok
<M43ko> poi do ok
<krabador> applica le modifiche cliccando poi sulla v verde
<M43ko> krabador: mi spunta un avviso che dice che potrebbe essere pericoloso, faccio comunque
<M43ko> ?
<M43ko> http://prntscr.com/bueey9
<M43ko> krabador: faccio apply
<M43ko> ?
<krabador> senti, ottimizza il tempo
<M43ko> ????
<M43ko> cio[
<M43ko> cioe
<M43ko> scusami se ti sto facendo perder tempo...
<krabador> ti ho chiesto da mezz'ora di eliminare questa partizione, ok le problematiche di interfaccia col software e con l'inglese, ma fa quanto richiesto per favore
<M43ko> fatto, scusami
<M43ko> ho aperto di nuovo l-installazione
<krabador> M43ko, hai chiuso gparted ?
<M43ko> sto aspettando se cambia qualcosa....scusa ancora
<M43ko> si
<krabador> ok
<M43ko> TI AMO
<M43ko> ahahahah
<M43ko> adesso mi spunta
<krabador> bene,fai fare tutto a lui , scegli lo spazio
<krabador> NON scegliere cifratura, o LVM
<krabador> e vivrai felice
<M43ko> grazie infinite!!!!!!
<HiFi_> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | HiFi_
<ubot-it> HiFi_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<HiFi_> grazie :)
<HiFi_> ehm mi piacerebbe contribuire...
<krabador> HiFi_, allora entra nel canale chat
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> in modo da parlarne con comodo
<HiFi_> perfetto grazie :)
<apaternoster> Ciao :) Volevo creare una nuova 'entry' nelle applicazioni d'avvio in maniera tale che la mia applicazione si avvii ad ogni login. Il problema però è che volevo che la mia applicazione si avviasse in background ovvero che non si vedesse alcune finestra o GUI. L'applicazione di riferimento è thunderbird. C'è una qualche stringa da aggiungere al comando o bisogna creare un file apposito ? Grazie :)
<akis24> apaternoster: il canale di supporto non puo' essere utilizzato per richieste ad hoc dell'utente prova in chat se qualcuno risponde ..
<apaternoster> akis24: ah ok
<Mr_Pan> bei tempi :D
<Bristol> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 sul mio portatile: il wifi risulta tremendamente lento, mentre con windows raggiungo i 10/12 MByte/scon ubuntu raggiungo a malapena i 3 MByte/s, le velocità le ho misurate trasferende tramite ftp un file da 700 MByte da ssd a ssd, sospetto che il problema sia dovuto ai driver della scheda wifi (RT3290
<Bristol> Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe) ma non ho idee su dove metter mano. Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
<krabador> Bristol, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Bristol, incolla solo il link qui, in mezzo all'output
<krabador> Bristol, lspci -nn | grep Network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Partizionatore> Buona sera, volevo farvi una domanda veloce: Grub, può avviare direttamente il kernel di windows? Oppure dovrò fare il chainloading (cioè che il bootloader grub chiama il bootloader di windows per avviare quest'ultimo)? Grazie mille attendo risposta :)
<krabador> Partizionatore, grub quando si installa , rileva tutti i sistemi presenti, e crea voci a riguardo, da poter selezionare quando parte.
<Partizionatore> Ovviamente, se grub non ha bisogno del bootloader di windows, significa che posso cancellare la partizione "riservata di sistema" dove c'è il bootloader di windows
<Partizionatore> krabador si grazie, questo lo so, io vorrei sapere invece se posso eliminare la partizione dove c'è il bootloader di windows
<krabador> non hai proprio fatto questa domanda
<Partizionatore> scusa, mi sono espresso male
<krabador> ma con uefi, e vuoi un dual boot, la partizione efi te la devi tenere
<Partizionatore> ok, ma io ora sono col bios legacy
<Partizionatore> in tal caso posso eliminare partizione efi e "system reserved" (dove system reserved sarebbe il bootloader di windows)
<krabador> Partizionatore, di che tipo è la tabella partizioni del disco di cui stai parlando ?
<Partizionatore> mbr :)
<Partizionatore> master boot record se non erro
<krabador> se win da 7 in poi si è installato creando quella partizione, tienila
<Partizionatore> ah, quindi grub non può avviare windows senza il suo bootloader nativo? Se si, ho fatto bene a chiedere :D lol
<krabador> Partizionatore, si, hai fatto bene
<Partizionatore> :D Grazie mille ragazzi, levo il disturbo :) buona serata
<krabador> ciao
<Bristol> https://ptpb.pw/Q85S
<Bristol> scusate il ritardo ma i cani avevano fame :)
<dadexix86> Bristol, la mia ragazza ha la stessa scheda
<dadexix86> semplicemente è un casino
<dadexix86> Bristol, la RaLink non fornisce i driver
<Bristol> ne avevo il sospetto dato che ho dannato con 15.10 solo per fargliela riconoscere
<dadexix86> Bristol, io ho risolto in qualche modo che al momento non ricordo, ma sto spulicando la cronologia a cercare se trovo come avevo fatto
<Bristol> grazie mille
<dadexix86> Bristol, trovato!
<Mr_Pan> Bristol, vero quello che dice dadexix86 http://askubuntu.com/questions/766862/ralink-rt3290-wifi-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-16-04
<dadexix86> a tuo rischio e pericolo, da qui http://onthim.blogspot.de/2015/06/install-ralink-rt3290-wi-fi-driver-on.html scarichi il file che finisce con u16
<dadexix86> *u16.tar.gz
<dadexix86> è un driver patchato e con un installer
<Mr_Pan> Bristol, hai controllato se tti fa scaricare da Driver Aggiuntivi  ?
<dadexix86> lo decomprimi e lo installi seguendo il Readme.txt, in sostanza vai nella cartella da terminale e lanci il Run.sh
<dadexix86> Bristol, se ben ricordo non mi sembra che installi via dkms, quindi probabilmente dovrai rilanciare Run.sh ad ogni aggiornamento kernel
<dadexix86> Bristol, alla mia ragazza ho fatto un semplice lanciatore sul desktop
<Bristol> da driver aggiuntivi posso installare solo quelli per la scheda video nvidia o il firmware del processore(i7 471hq)
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Bristol> adesso provo con questo
<Mr_Pan> Bristol, http://askubuntu.com/questions/760838/wifi-ralink-does-not-work-on-ubuntu-16-04   qiu c'è qualcosa
<dadexix86> Bristol, ovviamente sottolineo il _a tuo rischio e pericolo_, perché si tratta di software non sviluppato né controllato dagli sviluppatori Ubuntu (viene da fuori dei repo)
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, che non andrebbero segnalati in questa chat .....
<dadexix86> Mr_Pan, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla in merito nelle regole.......
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, questo è il chan di supporto ufficiale per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali.. si usa solo documentazione proveniente da fonti ufficiali ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> per tutto il resto passa in -chat
<Mr_Pan> si da supporto sol oda fonti ufficiali e solo per sw che sono nei repo ad esempio ..
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, era solo per info... non è successo mica niente ;)
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, ho i privati bloccati .... chiedi qui
<dadexix86> Mr_Pan, non voglio intasare il canale, ma punto 3. di "Come offrire supporto"
<dadexix86>  "Ci sono spesso vari modi per risolvere il problema, scegli sempre il più semplice. [...] Se il suggerimento comporta dei rischi, spiegagli quali sono e gli eventuali effetti."
<dadexix86>  Punto 4. "Fornire aiuto sui repository non ufficiali è consentito anche se non consigliato", e ovviamente qui non si tratta di repository
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, quale parte di "ho i privati bloccati ... chiedi qui" non ti è chiara?!
<dadexix86> E, dopo _molti_ esperimenti sulla mia pelle quello che è ho consigliato è il più semplici
<Mr_Pan> dadexix86, fai come vuoi ... se trovi altri operatori potrebbero non essere così comprensivi
<dadexix86> Mr_Pan, mi è chiaro, infatti appena ho visto il messaggio ho scritto qui
<dadexix86> Mr_Pan, va bene, la prossima volta che trovo un operatore meno comprensivo ne pagherò le conseguenze
<dadexix86> ti ringrazio per esserlo così tanto :)
<dadexix86> Bristol, funziona?
<dadexix86> Ho appena trovato che la soluzione che ha funzionato per la mia ragazza è anche su AskUbuntu, casomai volessi leggerla da un sito di Q&A dedicato a Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/a/776766/29595
<Bristol> Dopo aver riavviato non avevo nessuna interfaccia wifi, allora ho provato a reinstallarlo ed ora è tornata la connessione, però ho ancora il problema di velocità, inoltre wavemon non riconosce più la scheda
<dadexix86> Bristol, disinstallalo allora, come spiegato sempre lì, vai nella cartella e dai ./uninstall.sh
<Bristol> ci sono
<Bexe> salve
<Bexe> qualcuno gentilmente
<Bexe> saprebbe ridirmi se questo sistema operativo supporta aion?
<Carlin0> Bexe, cos'è aion ?
<Carlin0> Bexe, cos'è aion ?
<Bexe> un gioco
<Bexe> dellagameforge
<Bexe> tipo metin  4story
<Bexe> devo formattare il pc e volevo provare questo sistema operativo
<Bexe> ma come dicevo non so se poi supporta il game
<krabador> Bexe, aion : the tower of eternity, funziona benissimo con wine
<krabador> Bexe, puoi provare la stessa cosa
<krabador> !wine | Bexe
<ubot-it> Bexe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Bexe> ok grazie mille per l'info
<Bexe> siete stati gentilissimi
<Carlin0> Bexe, di che pc parliamo ?
<Bexe> asus
<Carlin0> che cpu quanta ram ...
<krabador> beh, certo, sempre dando per scontato che Bexe abbia i requisiti minimi hardware per il gioco
<Bexe> 465
<Carlin0> perchè virtualizzare richiede anche + risorse
<Bexe> si in genere con ultimate 7 andava
<f843d0> Wine non è un emulatore
<f843d0> E' una reimplementazione libera delle API di Windoze
<krabador> ok ok , Bexe se hai i requisiti minimi, ed anche qualcosina in piu' ,per far girare il gioco, ok.Altrimenti ti metti di fronte ad una serie di problematiche che non ti permetteranno o di giocare o di giocare serenamente
<krabador> il che semina un bel discorso
<Bexe> ma lol
<krabador> che puo' continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat , e non qui
<Bexe> ok
<Bexe> di nuovo grazie  ciao a tutti
<krabador> figurati, qualsiasi cosa riguardi il sistema, torna pure qui
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<justdoit> il resto del Carlin0
<GNX01> salve
<krabador> !ciao | GNX01
<ubot-it> GNX01: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<GNX01> ho un problema
<GNX01> ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc
<GNX01> ma mi dice errore del grub
<GNX01> è adesso non posso più passare a windwos
<krabador> GNX01, carica la sessione di prova, tramite il supporto che hai usato per installare, e torna qui da li
<lillo> buonasera a tutti! ho aggiornato e mi e' scomparso l'audio e alsamixer.... come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-19
<Marko> buongiorno a tutti
<Marko> sono nuovo su questo sistema operativo; qualcosa che dovrei sapere a tal proposito? Qualke suggerimento/consiglio???
<Marko> grazie a tutti
<HiFi_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> !documentazione | Marko
<ubot-it> Marko: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Marko> glpiana: cosa intendi?
<glpiana> Marko, ti ho indicato dove trovare documentazione su ubuntu
<Marko> glpiana: GRAZIE MILLE ;)
<lillo> salve a tutti! dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento mi e' sparito l'audio... non ce neanche il simbolo di cambio volume in alto a destra, come posso fare? se scrivo sudo aplay -l mi dice aplay: device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<lillo> ovviamente anche alsamixer e' assente
<lillo> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> lillo, all'avvio di ubuntu, scegli altre opzioni di boot e parti con il penultimo kernel
<lillo> fatto, e non funziona , credo di avere fatto qualche cavolata e reso questa cosa inefficace
<glpiana> lillo, è strano che aggiornando il sistema senza repository esterni e senza repository proposed attivi l'audio sparisca
<glpiana> prova a dare qualche informazione in più sui tuoi smanettamente, oppure fatti un backup dei dati e reinstalla (o magari prova col ripristino del sistema da live)
<Mr_Pan> soprattutto controlla di non avere repo esterni ppa o cose simili
<lillo> ehm non mi ricordo che ho combinato
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lillo> provo a darvi qualche info in piu' che sono un po' impedito
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013466/
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013554/
<Mr_Pan> lillo
<lillo> dimmi
<Mr_Pan> da terminale >>   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013707/
<lillo> Mr_Pan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013707/
<Mr_Pan> lillo, ok non vedo ppa o altre cose strane
<Mr_Pan> lillo,  lspci | grep Audio
<Carlin0> i ppa non stanno li veramente :)
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, pure tu hai ragione :D
<Mr_Pan> se non faccio prima colazione ...
<lillo> Mr_Pan, fatto
<Mr_Pan> lillo, scusa   lspci | grep Audio | pastebinit
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013959/
<Mr_Pan> lillo, hai ancora alsamixer  ?
<lillo> no... sparito
<lillo> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<ExPBoy> lillo, fai un bk dati e ripristina che è meglio
<ExPBoy> non ne esci altrimenti
<Mr_Pan> lillo, secondo me anche ... provo solo aplay -l
<ExPBoy> (a capire che hai pacioccato)
<Mr_Pan> lillo, aplay -l | pastebinit
<lillo> lillo@lillo-X540SA:~$ aplay -l | pastebinit
<lillo> aplay: device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<lillo> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<ExPBoy> ma c'è la scheda audio?
<Mr_Pan> lillo, uhmmm
<lillo> si certo che ce'
<lillo> su windows funziona
<ExPBoy> bene allora fai un ripristino
<Mr_Pan> 1
<Mr_Pan> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 2284 (rev 21)
<Mr_Pan>  è questa ... ma va a capire ...
<ExPBoy> ma salvati i dati ne
<lillo> non ho hd di riserva
<lillo> un secondo: se reinstallo la 16 04, e faccio gli aggiornamenti vari, non torno punto e a capo?
<Mr_Pan> lillo, dipende dal fatto se in precedenza hai fatto qualche altra cosa oltre i normali agigornamenti ,... hai detto di non ricordarlo ...
<lillo> Mr_Pan, se postassi un pastebin con tutte le cose che ho fatto su terminale ultimamte?
<Mr_Pan> lillo, no grazie
<lillo> eheeh ci ho provato :D
<Marko> siete grandi, guardo ciò che vi scrivete (ne capisco la metà delle cose che avete scritto) ed è stupendo
<Marko> FANTASTICI
<ExPBoy> in pratica siamo extraterresti?
<ExPBoy> :(
<Marko> AHAHAHAH ma no
<Marko> ma vi stimo perke siete intelligentissimi
<Marko> e sto cercando di avvicinarmi a voi ed a questo stupendo mondo
<Marko> dato che adesso (mi sono rotto il tendine d'achille giocando a calcio) ho un paio di mesi (anke +) per infarinarmi
<Marko> lontano dal mio lavoro
<glpiana> !chat | Marko
<ubot-it> Marko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ssdevo> salve vorrei creare una partizione su l mio ssd di modo di avere i 2 OS completamente indipendenti
<glpiana> !partizionamento | ssdevo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> !gparted | ssdevo
<ubot-it> ssdevo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Mr_Pan> ssdevo, windows è gia installato  ?
<ssdevo> si appunto se installo ubuntu come me lo ritrovo sull SSD???
<ssdevo> SI E GIA INSTALLATO WIN
<Mr_Pan> ssdevo, se si ssdevo, procedi con installazione di Ubuntu e scegli "installa di fianco  a Windows"
<ssdevo> grazie
<Mr_Pan> ssdevo,  e segui l'installazione guidata
<ssdevo> Mr_Pan: cosi lo mette in differenti cartelle indipendenti??
<Mr_Pan> ssdevo, si gli OS saranno comletamente separati
<ssdevo> grazie
<Mr_Pan> ssdevo, aal'avvio potrai scegliere quale avviare
<ssdevo> un ultima cosa la 15.04 ubuntu è LTS
<Mr_Pan> no
<ssdevo> grazie
<ssdevo> arrivederci e grazie
<Be4stElectrjc> Ciao, qualcuno qui ha dimestichezza col Wake-On-WLAN in ambito Ubuntu?
<apaternoster> Ciao :) Ho un problema con il bluetooth, non riesco a farlo funzionare. Ho provato sia dalle impostazionia sia via terminale (il servizio) a spegnere/accedendere il bluetooth. Niente non funziona :(  Lo stato del servizio è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/20038794/
<ssdevo> salve ho creato una pen drive bootable, ora quando ad installare ubuntu mi dice che no ce nessun altro SO installato e vede come se fosse tutto suo
<akis24> ssdevo: come hai creato la usb ?
<ssdevo> usb innstaller
<akis24> ssdevo: ti riferisci all'hard-disk che viene visto come vuoto ?
<ssdevo> il problema e che rischio di sovrazivere l latro SO
<ssdevo> ssd non hdd
<akis24> ssdevo: che sistema hai su ssd al momento ?
<ssdevo> win 10
<ssdevo> eppoi  ssd no n si partiziona si rovina
<akis24> ssdevo: devi usare la procedura di installazione uefi e allo stesso tempo prova a rifare la usb  ora ti posto i due link .. comunque prima controlla che la usb live riconosca l'hardware e funzioni un po' tutto
<akis24> !uefi | ssdevo
<ubot-it> ssdevo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> !usbwin | ssdevo
<ubot-it> ssdevo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akis24> ssdevo: se non sei pratico fatti aiutare da qualcuno con piu' esperienza ..
<apaternoster> Ho provato a riavviare Ubuntu e i servizio bluetooth, ma i problemi al bluetooth persistono. Ora c'è un problema in più: in alcuni casi riesco ad attivare il bluetooth e si attiva l'icona nell'area notifica, ma segna che il bluetooth è spento quando dalle impostazioni è attivo. Quando spengo il bluetooth inoltre l'icone scopare. Quest'ultimo non so se sia un but o un'implementazione fatta così. Grazie in anticipo :)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: hai anche una domanda o volevi solo renderci partecipi?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no ho una domanda. Scusa, l'avevo messa un po' di tempo fa, forse non eri ancora connesso asp...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: questa -> Ciao :) Ho un problema con il bluetooth, non riesco a farlo funzionare. Ho provato sia dalle impostazionia sia via terminale (il servizio) a spegnere/accedendere il bluetooth. Niente non funziona :(  Lo stato del servizio è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/20038794/
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ma poi, scusa, se spegni il bluetooth , non ti basta riavviare il gestore bluetooth?
<apaternoster> cristian_c:  ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: in che senso riavviare il gestore bluetooth ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: haii provato in live?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> apaternoster: se usi unity, cerchi bluetooth nella dash
<cristian_c> avrai nome bluetooth o blueman
<cristian_c> aka gestore bluetoooth
<apaternoster> cristian_c: il problema non è avviarlo, è che certe volte funziona (ovvero si attiva) mentre altre volte appare l'icona, ma il bluetooth è spento
<apaternoster> cristian_c: e ancora altre volte si avvia correttamente dal gestore (e vedo che è attivo dalle impostazioni), ma dalla notifica segna che è spento.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non è un problema grave anche perchè non lo utilizzo spesso, però vorrei che funzionasse :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> apaternoster: hai cominciato a usare ubuntu solo a partire dalla 16.04?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20048986/
<cristian_c> *usare seriamente*
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e ora il bluetooth è spento?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no, usavo seriamente anche la 14.04, il bluetooth andava
<apaternoster> cristian_c: c'è l'icona, ma è spento, attivo ?
<apaternoster> o provo ad attivare...
<cristian_c> apaternoster: però solovda alcuni giorni ti presenti continuamente in canale con svariati problemi
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ok, allora non so perché è spento, rfkill da tutto attivo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: beh in se nvidia era perchè avevo fatto cavolate io con i repository e poi sono tutti problemi legati alla 16.04 (problemi di partizionamento e avvio)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: su 14.04 nessun problema col bluetooth?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e allora puoi considerare di restare sulla 14.04, è supportata ancora fino al 2019
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no
<apaternoster> cristian_c: :( non sapevo se stare sulla 14.04 o andare sulla 16.04 e qui mi hanno consigliato che è meglio la 16.04. Mi hann detto che è più aggiornata e stabile
<apaternoster> anche se a me non sembra
<apaternoster> (stabile)
<apaternoster> o almeno come lo era la 14.04
<cristian_c> apaternoster: beh, più aggiornata sì
<cristian_c> stabile è rrelativp
<apaternoster> cristian_c: comunque come ho detto quello del bluetooth non è grave, lo uso molto poco, per il resto anche la 16.04 non è male quando tutto è configurato
<cristian_c> sono entrambe lts, e la stabilità dovrebbe essere una prerogativa su questo tipo di rilasci
<apaternoster> cristian_c: infatti cerco sempre di installare le lts per quel motivo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: quindi dici si lasciar perdere la questione bluetooth e vedere se si aggiunsta con i prossimi aggiornamenti ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: consiglio di provare sulla,live 16.04
<cristian_c> ed evwntualmente tornare a 14.04
<cristian_c> se nonsi hanno esigenze specifiche
<cristian_c> che richiedano kernel e stack grafico aggiornato
<apaternoster> cristian_c: sulla live 16.04 non va neanche il gestore di rete alcune volte, comunque provo...
<cristian_c> o particolari versioni aggiornate di specifici programmi nei repo
<cristian_c> apaternoster: sì, network manager su 16.04 ha dei problemi
<cristian_c> che teoricamente su versikni successive sono stati vortetti
<cristian_c> e quindi su 16.10 dovrebbe andare meglio, su quel versante
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah ok. Comunque provo la live. Se non va resto comunque sulla 16.04 perchè è l'unico problema che ho per il momento, e non è un problema che mi spinge a re-installare tutto.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si, dopo fatti gli aggiornamenti, il network manager anche sull'attuale 16.04 è apposto funziona come deve.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: è in live o nel primo avvio che crea problemi...
<krabador> hanno corretto nel giro di un mese, nm
<apaternoster> cristian_c: grazie comunque :) ora provo la live, se non funziona neanche lì mi metterò il cuore in pace :)
<krabador> o usi una bella 14.04
<apaternoster> krabador: non ho voglia di re-installare e riconfigurare tutto :(
<lillo> salve a tutti! vorrei reinstallare ubuntu perche' ho fatto un casino con la scheda audio e non so risolverlo, ma siccome non ho hd esterni volevo spostare i files sulla partizione con windows 10 installata, ma non ci riesco, come posso fare?
<krabador> apaternoster, ovvio , sei libero di fare e pensare quello che ti pare
<apaternoster> krabador: sisi era solo per dire.
<krabador> lillo: monti la partizione, copia/incolla is your  friend
<lillo> krabador, come faccio?
<lillo> krabador, mi appare questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20050830/
<krabador> lillo: controlli se in win10 non ci sia avvio rapido impostato , fai un bel chkdsk , riapri Ubuntu e fai.
<lillo> chdsk su windows?
<krabador> è prima di "riapri Ubuntu " , vero ?
<lillo> ok faccio subito :) a dopo
<barsa> Ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS e l'ho installato al posto di Windows. Non funziona l'aggiornamento software, trova nove aggiornamenti ma si impalla o crasha mentre li scarica. Sono un neofiita e non so a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto...
<lillo> salve a tutti ho un problema con alsamixer che e' sparito, e ubuntu non mi riconosce la scheda audio . ho provato a seguire questa guida https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit#heading=h.kksp4w7evtgt ma mi blocco cosi' http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20067176/ come posso fare?
<cristian_c> lillo: hai reinstallato ubuntu?
<lillo> no, l'ho aggiornato dopo 15 giorni che non lo toccavo
<lillo> e' questo che mi blocca: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Required key not available
<cristian_c> lillo: prima hai scritto che l'avresti reinstallato
<lillo> si ma ho cambiato idea
<lillo> non ho abbastanza spazio sulla partizione di windows
<lillo> e non ho hd esterni con me
<cristian_c> lillo: quanti dati devi salvare?
<lillo> millemila foto e video, circa 190 gb che non posso mettere da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> lillo: invece della reinstallazione, segui la guida per il ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lillo> ma devo fare il backup credo... e io non posso farlo al momento :(
<cristian_c> lillo: hai letto la guida?
<Mr_Pan> lillo, ma ieri non ti era stato detto che asarebbe stato meglio  reinstallare  ?
<lillo> si adesso si, mi ero spavantato
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ripristino
<cristian_c>  != reinstallazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reinstallazione'
<lillo> reinstallare non posso, ma ripristinare si
<cristian_c> lillo: se trovi problemi durante l'esecuzione della guida, non esitare a fare un fischio
<lillo> grazie mille :)
<lillo> adopo
<lillodalive> salve a tutti, sono tornato e sto chattando dalla live... non riesco a fare il ripristino, non vedo la voce ripristina o robe simili
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lillodalive> Carlin0: ho visto la guida ma non mi e chiara
<lillodalive> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX
<lillodalive> non vedo nessuna schermata..
<lillodalive> Carlin0:  https://imagebin.ca/v/2ocrfSCVjnTQ
<cristian_c> lillodalive: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> lillodalive: scegli 'Altro'
<lillodalive> ok vado in diretta
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> poi
<cristian_c> lillodalive: posta una schermata
<lillodalive> cristian_c: eccola https://imagebin.ca/v/2ocvcrD7IlHJ
<cristian_c> lillodalive: sda8 e sda6 , cosa sono?
<lillodalive> cristian_c: parte seconda https://imagebin.ca/v/2ocw7SFOvFFt
<lillodalive> cristian_c:  sda6 ubuntu sda8 una partizione con file vari
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lillodalive: seleziona sda6, ma NON spuntare la casella di formattazione
<cristian_c> lillodalive: il bootloader installalo nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> che è sda1
<lillodalive> seleziono sda6 epoi che faccio... installa
<cristian_c> lillodalive: hai scelto sda1 per l'installazione del b9otloader?
<lillodalive> non ho ancora fatto nulla
<cristian_c> nel menù a tendin
<cristian_c> 'device per l'installazione del bootloader
<cristian_c> '
<lillodalive> cosa devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> lillodalive: ma sai leggere?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> lillodalive: il bootloader installalo nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> che è sda1
<lillodalive> ah scusa, sono un po stordito
<lillodalive> eheheh
<cristian_c> lillodalive: fatto questo , seleziona sda6 ma NON spuntare la casella di formattazione
<lillodalive> ok selezionato sda1 partizione efi windows boot manager
<lillodalive> ok
<lillodalive> fatto, adesso dove clicco?
<cristian_c> lillodalive: sei sicuro di aver capito quello che è stato scritto?
<cristian_c> lillodalive: dal menù a tendina seleziona sda1
<cristian_c> mentre nella schermata
<cristian_c> lillodalive: fatto questo , seleziona sda6 ma NON spuntare la casella di formattazione
<lillodalive> si ho capito
<cristian_c> sei hai fatto tutto giusto
<cristian_c> ora puoi premere installa
<lillodalive> ok vado
<cristian_c> lillodalive: quindi, creati un nuovo utente
<cristian_c> una volta terminata l'installazione e riavviato
<cristian_c> sposti i dati dalla vecchia home utente a quella del nuovo utente
<cristian_c> lillodalive: sicuro di aver compreso tutto quanto?
<lillodalive> mA quindi non e una reinstallazione, ma una installazione di una nuova home
<cristian_c> no
<lillodalive> da affiancare a quella vecchia
<cristian_c> la / viene azzerata
<cristian_c> la vecchia home rimane
<cristian_c> ma tu crea un nuovo utente che aggiungerà una nuova home, e alla fine fai agevolmente il passaggio dei dati dalla vecchia alla nuova
<lillodalive> problemino https://imagebin.ca/v/2od02fkqMf79
<cristian_c> lillodalive: aì, scusa
<cristian_c> seleziona sda6 e fai doppio clic
<cristian_c> imposti la partizione come ext4 e punto di mount /
<cristian_c> e NON spunti la casella di formattazione
<cristian_c> quindi dai ok e procedi
<cristian_c> sempre con il bootloader impostato in sda1
<lillodalive> qualcosa non torna
<lillodalive> ti posto l immaggine tra un sec
<lillodalive> cristian_c: cristian_c:
<lillodalive> https://imagebin.ca/v/2od1xJbzDWal
<cristian_c> lillodalive: non è un problema
<cristian_c> se hai letto bene il messaggio
<cristian_c> lillodalive: quindi, vai avanti e poi crea il nuovo utente, diverso dal primo
<lillodalive> mivuole formattare sda7 swap
<cristian_c> non è un peoblema
<cristian_c> se si tratta della swap
<lillodalive> Le seguenti partizioni stanno per essere formattate:
<lillodalive>  partizione n° 7 di SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) con swap
<lillodalive> vado?
<cristian_c> lillodalive: sì
<lillodalive> cristian_c: ma poi lo posso cambiare il nome alla nuova home_
<lillodalive> ?
<cristian_c> lillodalive: sì
<cristian_c> post-installazione, è possibile
<lillodalive> ok poi vedo
<yolpe> ciao buonasera... problema: su lubuntu 14.04 voglio eliminare l'hd dove c'è il S.O. xkè piccolo, da 15 GB, lo vorrei clonare su un Hd slave da 80 GB. clonezilla mi fa capire che ke non mi fa eseguire questa operazione in quanto il l'HD da 15 GB è montato (ovviamente è il S.o. in uso)
<cristian_c> yolpe: beh, clonezlla live?
<cristian_c> yolpe: dove risiede clonezilla?
<yolpe> ok... sto tentando di avviare una live
<cristian_c> yolpe: dove risiede clonezilla?
<yolpe> clonezilla è sul hd da 15gb col s.o.
<cristian_c> yolpe: esiste clonezilla live
<cristian_c> yolpe: ma da live ubuntu puoi tranquillamente usare dd
<cristian_c> per clonare partizioni su un file
<cristian_c> da salvare su un determinato hard disk
<yolpe> ok... vorrrei fare cosiì
<yolpe> si tratta di riuscire a vedere "normale" sul monitor da 14" del pc in questione...
<cristian_c> definisci 'normale'
<yolpe> avviando la live mi triplica lo schermo... è un lubuntu 12.xx
<cristian_c> yolpe: e non ho capito il legame col primo problema
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> yolpe: e con clonezilla no?
<cristian_c> yolpe: ma scusa, non puoi lanciare una console testuale da live?
<cristian_c> per evitare di avere a che fare con il server grafico
<yolpe> devo aggiungere alla stringa che appare in avvio alla distro live lubuntu 12.xx (dove posso scegliere nomodeset per intenderci)
<krabador> puoi settare la risoluzione
<yolpe> ....ok... mi sembra la soluzione la testuale da live....
<yolpe> ok, o l'una o l'altra... come setto la risoluzione in quella stringa all'avvio?
<krabador> partizioni si gestiscono da live, i tool per gesirle , documentazione alla mano , li usi tranquillamente a riga di comando
<yolpe> dicevo... cosa scrivo dopo "quiet splash -- " per diminuire al minimo la risoluzione?
<yolpe> non avendo gran dimistichezza col terminale mi potrebbe essere comodo capire alcuni nomi di partizione sda1 sdb3 ecc.. usando app tipo disks
<yolpe> cristian_c cosa scrivo dopo "quiet splash -- " per dare la risoluzione adatta a un 14"?
<yolpe> anzi, direi che la risoluzione dovrebbe essere 600x480
<yolpe> cristian_c sto guardando tutte le opzioni di avvio della live lubuntu 12.xx e non capisco come fare ad avviare la sola shell di terminale senza ambiente grafico
<yolpe> qualcuno mi puo' spiegare come avviare la live senza ambiente grafico.... come fosse solo una shell terminale?
<nicolac> ciao a tutti ho appena installato 16.04 una guida per avere un sistema pulito e efficente?
<nicolac> ho una guida per lo scanner Epson 2480 ma non trovo sane nella home dovrei scaricare a parte?
<cristian_c> !documentazione | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Rebecca92>  mate-look.org rimanda ad un form di login . è down per manutenzione o per attacchi?
<cristian_c> !chat | Rebecca92
<ubot-it> Rebecca92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolac> y
<lillodalive> cristian_c:  e' buoni 10 minuti che l'installazione mi da questi errori , mi devo preoccupare?https://imagebin.ca/v/2odK4zK0z7dD
<lillodalive> https://imagebin.ca/v/2odK4zK0z7dD
<cristian_c> lillodalive:
<cristian_c> lillodalive: queste scritte sono state stampate dieci minuti fa?
<cristian_c> oppure si aggiungono via via?
<lillodalive> si aggiungono via via
<lillodalive> e stanno continuando
<cristian_c> lillodalive: e allora aspetta che finisca
<lillodalive> ma non e' una cosa bruttaa tutti sti errori?
<cristian_c> non te lo so dire
<cristian_c> finché non finisce, pupi soltanto aspettaee
<lillodalive> cristian_c:   finito e questo e' il risultato https://imagebin.ca/v/2odMwx6jGHem
<cristian_c> lillodalive: dai pure ok
<cristian_c> lillodalive: le applicaioni mancanti le installerai tu, invece che farle reinstallaee al sistema
<cristian_c> durante il ripristino.
<lillodalive> ok allora riavvio
<lillodalive> a dopo e grazie
<nicolac> non riesco a installare il pacchetto sane utils
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install -y sane-utils | pastebinit
<nicolac> il primo non mi da riscontro
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install -y sane-utils
<cristian_c> !paste | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20092911/
<nicolac> questo potrebbe essermi utile?
<Carlin0> nicolac, chiudi gestore pacchetti e software center
<nicolac> si
<Carlin0>  e dopo
<Carlin0> 23:21:11<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> 23:21:28<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo apt-get install -y sane-utils | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20093216/
<Carlin0> sane-utils is already the newest version (1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2).
<cristian_c> sane-utils è già installato
<nicolac> perchè non trovo la cartella sane nella home
<cristian_c> nicolac: e perché dovrebbe eseerci?
<nicolac> forse devo entrare come amministratore, perchè mi ricordo di averla trovata nella home
<cristian_c> nicolac: quello che credi è irrilevante
<nicolac> :-)
<cristian_c> rispetto al capire che cosa devi fare e perché
<Carlin0> nicolac, ma concretamente : il problema qual'è
<cristian_c> sempre che ci sia
<cristian_c> un problema
<Carlin0> è quello che inizio a dubitare
<nicolac> ho uno scanner Epson 2480 photo e avevo fatto questa procedura per scannerizzare
<cristian_c> 'questa procedura' <- che procedura?
<nicolac> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson/Perfection2480
<cristian_c> Prima di procedere è necessario reperire e salvare nella propria Home il file esfw41.bin, solitamente contenuto nel CD dei driver per Windows. Se non si è in possesso del CD, in alternativa, è possibile scaricare il file da questo indirizzo.
<nicolac> ho salvato questo file
<cristian_c> e che c'entra il file con una determinata directory da te creata?
<cristian_c> e doveml'hai salvato?
<nicolac> nella home
<cristian_c> se è lì, è lì
<cristian_c> altrimenti l'avrai salvato da un'altra parte
<cristian_c> tutto sta a capire da dove l'hai reperito
<nicolac> si
<nicolac> sane.d
<cristian_c> e come l'hai reperito
<cristian_c> nicolac: leggi bene quello che ho scritto....
<nicolac> avevo scaricato per la precedente installazione
<cristian_c> nicolac: e cioè?
<cristian_c> #chaifatto
<nicolac> ho avuto dei problemi con repository non ufficiali e ho eseguito una nuova installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> nicolac: e se hai cancellato il contenuto della partizione, hai perso pure il file
<nicolac> si ma l'ho salvato  ora c'è
<nicolac> è sane.d che non trovo
<cristian_c> sudo cp ~/esfw41.bin /etc/sane.d/
<cristian_c> nicolac: dove hai letto che sane.d sta nella home?
<nicolac> mi ricordavo
<cristian_c> nicolac: ma sai leggere?
<cristian_c> sudo cp ~/esfw41.bin /etc/sane.d/
<cristian_c> '/etc/sane.d'
<nicolac> va bene
<nicolac> non trovo comunque questo sane.d
<cristian_c> nicolac: te l'ha spiegato il wiki e te l'ho ripostato più volte
<cristian_c> ma se ti ostini a non leggere...
<nicolac> ho cercato nella home e nella dash
<cristian_c> nicolac: stai cercando dovunque tranne che sotto i tuoi occhi
<cristian_c> nel wiki
<cristian_c> nel comando dato
<cristian_c> 3cc...
<nicolac> ho trovato è in share
<nicolac> e per avere i permessi di amministratore?
<nicolac> grazie per la pazienza cristian_c
<roby63> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> !qualcuno | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roby63> non riesco ad installare Lubuntu 16.04 sul netbook
<krabador> eeeeeh
<krabador> come hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<roby63> con unetbootin
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formatta, rifà . Ovviamente della iso proporzionale all'architettura della cpu del tuo netbook
<krabador> che se fosse a 32, non permetterebbe mai che parta la 64bit
<Carlin0> roby63, ci dici anche le caratteristiche del netbook tipo cpu e ram ?
<roby63> atom con 2gb
<krabador> roby63, atom è il soprannome
<roby63> ho scaricato la 32bit ovviamente
<krabador> roby63, vai col modello preciso
<krabador> roby63, se puoi, entro domani
<roby63> N270
<roby63> 1.60ghz
<krabador> 32bit tassativamente
<roby63> si certo
<krabador> scarica il programma segnalato dal link
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> e rifalla
<roby63> ok, sta copiando i file
<roby63> che differenza c'è con unetbootin?
<krabador> roby63, se fosse andato bene, avrebbe funzionato, no ?
<roby63> limpido ;-)
<roby63> però con xubuntu ha funzionato
<krabador> roby63, sovrascrive il bootloader, con uno suo , che non permette una marea di volte
<krabador> di partire, e di selezionare opzioni di boot talvolta necessarie
<roby63> pendrive pronta, adesso provo
<roby63> nel frattempo mi consigli di cancellare unetbootin ?
<krabador> da dove?
<roby63> dal pc con winsozz
<roby63> nel senso di non usarlo più
<krabador> bah, se vuoi collezionarli tienilo :D
<roby63> ahahahahah ok ok ricevuto
<roby63> secondo te lubuntu è ok sul mio netbook?
<roby63> o c'è qualcosa di più legero?
<roby63> leggero
<krabador> roby63, lubuntu , con 2 gb ram, va.
<krabador> roby63, ho privati disabilitati
<krabador> roby63, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<roby63> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-20
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  siccome  ho  provato a installare l'ambiente  grafico kubuntu  dopo averlo  scaricato col terminale  non ho  saputo  installarlo e l'ho chiuso ora  mi da una  serie di errori
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, anzitutto dicci che metodo hai seguito per scaricarlo e installarlo
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana:  tramite sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a           e lascialo lavorare. dimmi quando ti ridà il prompt
<Rebarbaro91> gl
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana:  Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Rebarbaro91>  kde-telepathy-minimal
<Rebarbaro91>  kde-telepathy
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, copia le utlime righe che vedi nel terminale e mettile su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20158711/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, di nuovo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20158871/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, ora dai: sudo apt-get -f install              e magari prima di confermare, mostrami l'output del terminale
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20159062/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, conferma pure
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana: cosi  kubuntu verra' tolto?
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, no, perchè dovrebbe?
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20159230/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, allora scrivi: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, ti da errore, fa nulla. procedi comunque scrivendo: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, quindi sudo apt-get -f install
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana:  qundi  dopo posso  avviare l'ambiente  grafico  di  ubuntu oppure  quello  di  kubuntu?
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, dipende dal risultato dell'operazione
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20159539/
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20159817/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, dammi 5 minuti
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana: se  non e' possibile  si puo'  farlo tornalo normale?
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<Rebarbaro91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20160219/
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, sudo apt-get -f install
<Rebarbaro91> glpiana:  error 1
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, sudo apt-get purge account-plugin-google
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, dunque?
<lillo2> salve a tutti! ieri ho fatto il ripristino di ubuntu e ho creato una nuova home, tutti i vecchi programmi li ho persi ma la vecchia home no, solo che e' criptata.... come faccio a spostare (non copiare e basta) i file dalla vecchia home criptata alla nuova? con ecryptfs me la monta in temp ma poi mi fa solo copiare ma non spostare i file / cartelle ...
<lillo2> se faccio chmod 777 mi dice file system in sola lettura...
<lillo2> per esempio chmod: cambio dei permessi di '/tmp/ecryptfs.3nEbsrst/.bash_logout': File system in sola lettura
<lillo2> oppure chown: cambiamento del proprietario di 'pippo': File system in sola lettura
<lillo2> come posso fare?
<evo250> salve ho appena installa ubuntu vicino a win 10 su un ssd ora vorrei gestire l ssd da ubuntu
<evo250> come mai non trovo piu la chat di default nell' OS, sto chattando dal browser
<lillo2> evo250, installa hexchat
<evo250> grazie
<evo250> lillo2: non l ho trovo
<glpiana> azz
<evo250> ce u n programma per gestire l ssd?
<glpiana> *lo
<evo250> glpiana: scusami
<evo250> glpiana: ciao sono samurai
<Carlin0> il famoso plurilaureato gh
<evo250> glpiana: praticamente ho affanchiato ubuntu a win 10 precedentemente installato su un ssd da 250
<evo250> ora da win non vedo tracce di ubuntu, ma soprattuttoil programma per l ssd mi rileva un errore, praticamente ubuntu ha fatto danni a l ssd
<glpiana> evo250, che windows non veda linux non è una novità
<evo250> va be infatti ma ora si e creata una partizione, e l ssd non va partizionato
<evo250> la partizione raw
<evo250> devo eliminarla
<Carlin0> entra da ubuntu e se ne riparla evo250
<evo250> sono con ubuntu
<evo250> Carlin0:   non trovo la chat
<Carlin0> 13:17:56<evo250> ora da win non vedo tracce di ubuntu, ma soprattuttoil
<Carlin0> deciditi
<evo250> quando ero in win
<evo250> prima*
<Carlin0> e hai cambiato os senza riavviare il pc ?
<evo250> Carlin0: ma sei un bimbetto??
<Carlin0> vabbè evo250 quando avrai voglia ci esponi il problema
<Carlin0> e se avremo voglia ti risponderemo
<evo250> come si entra nella chat dall OS'??
<evo250> glpiana:scusami ma la 16-06 è LTS
<glpiana> evo250, 16.06 non esiste. 16.04 è LTS. installa hexchat o xchat per avere un programma per accedere a questo canale
<lillo2> salve a tutti! ieri ho fatto il ripristino di ubuntu e ho creato una nuova home, tutti i vecchi programmi li ho persi ma la vecchia home no, solo che e' criptata.... come faccio a spostare (non copiare e basta) i file dalla vecchia home criptata alla nuova? con ecryptfs me la monta in temp ma poi mi fa solo copiare ma non spostare i file / cartelle ...
<lillo2> se faccio chmod 777 mi dice file system in sola lettura...
<glpiana> lillo2,
<glpiana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/431705/ecryptfs-mounts-as-read-only
<evo250> glpiana: scusami ma non si trova la chat nel SO è stata tolta??
<lillo2> ok ora provo grazie
<glpiana> evo250, cosa non hai capito di ciò che ti è stato detto? ti è stato detto di installare hexchat
<evo250> ok scusate ma io no n l htorvato
<evo250> ma per chattare dal browser?
<glpiana> evo250, stai già chattando dal browser
<ivan__> ecco da hex chat
<ivan__> glpiana, va bene ora
<ivan__> ora come controllo la mia unita disco?
<ivan__> ubuntu su l ssd si e messo su uno spazio che avevo attribbuito all over provosoing
<ivan__> scusatedovrei scaricare java dowloader ma non riesco
<krabador> !java | ivan__
<ubot-it> ivan__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<talco> buongiorno a tutti...
<talco> qualcuno di voi utilizzata Ubuntu Mate 16.04 con la dock plank attivata all'avvio?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | talco
<ubot-it> talco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<talco> ho cambiato il set di icone ed utilizzo numix-circle, ma quando si avvia il sistema oppure quando lo spengo, per un secondo le icone sulla dock plank tornano quelle di default. Come posso fare in modo che ciò non accada?
<glpiana> talco, con cosa hai cambiato il tema di icone?
<talco> sistema>preferenze>aspetto e stile>aspetto
<talco> ho praticamente cambiato il tema utilizzando Zukitre e selezionando le icone Numix-Circle
<glpiana> talco, prova a impostare uno dei temi già presenti in mate e vedi se il comportamento cambia. magari il problema sta nel tipo di immagine con cui il set di icone è composto
<talco> ti riferisci ad un tema gtk oppure di icone?
<glpiana> talco, non stiamo forse parlando di icone?
<glpiana> se non stiamo parlando di icone lascia pardere quello che ti ho consigliato
<glpiana> ho letto icone e credevo parlassimo di icone
<talco> si si, però pensavo ti riferissi al fatto che potevo provare a cambiare tema gtk, selezionando le stesse icone per vedere se cambiava qualcosa
<talco> se ho capito bene, te mi consigli di mantenere il tema gtk che utilizzo e di cambiare il set di icone, giusto?
<glpiana> sì, pe guardare come si comporta plank all'avvio e allo spegnimento
<talco> ok, allora provo subito e ti faccio sapere =)
<talco> ti ringrazio cmq per la disponibilità
<talco> glpiana mi fa lo stesso anche utilizzando un set di icone già presente in ubuntu-mate
<talco> per un paio di secondi icone di default, e poi si imposta il set da me scelto.
<glpiana> talco, sarà il tempo che ci mette a caricarle in genere. non so se la cosa è risolvibile senza rischiare di fare danni al sistema
<talco> hai in mente qualcosa?
<talco> ho provato a spulciare dconf ma non ho trovato nulla...
<glpiana> talco, hai detto che hai modificato anche il tema gtk. giusto per vedere se col tema di default deve elaborare meno grafica, cambia tema gtk e vedi come si comporta
<talco> ok, ora provo =)
<talco> glpiana anche cambiando il tema gtk il comportamento rimane lo stesso =(
<glpiana> talco, allora imposta i temi che vuoi e sopporta questa breve latenza. io accendo il pc il lunedì e lo spengo il venerdì per cui non riesco dare molto peso alla cosa
<talco> penso che seguirò il tuo consiglio. Sono diversi giorni che mi sbatto tra vari forum e non ho ancora trovato una soluzione, sempre che ce ne sia una =)
<Andrea0745> salve avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<Andrea0745> vorrei sapere come eliminare il codice cifrato che mi viene chiesto ad ogni apertura di sessione
<Atalanta> AIUTO
<fabio02> dopo aver installato ubuntu come faccio a metterlo come sistema operativo se ho windows xp ?
<chiofalo77> ciao a tutti ragazzi, potreste darmi informazione come fare ad aggiornare il mio os alla 16.04 lts senza scaricare il cd dvd ma direttamente on line
<krabador> chiofalo77, quale ubuntu devi aggiornare?
<chiofalo77> ubuntu desk. 64bit dal 15.04 al 16.04
<krabador> chiofalo77, 15.04 deve passare prima a 15.10 , poi a 16.04, se vuoi fare da os
<krabador> chiofalo77, la procedura di aggiornamento è discretamente sconsigliabile, già con sistema operativo adiacente, per tutta una serie di motivi
<chiofalo77> ok allora mi consigli di fare l'operazione con dvd
<krabador> chiofalo77, se fai un backup e fai installazione pulita, ti metti nella condizione piu' efficiente, e ci metti moltomeno
<chiofalo77> ok
<krabador> puoi anche effettuare la procedura di ripristino descritta qui
<krabador> !ripristino | chiofalo77
<ubot-it> chiofalo77: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con un supporto di installazione di 16.04. Lui reinstalla tutto, non cancellando i dati della /home/utente
<chiofalo77> no preferisco fare backup ed aggiornare il sistema utilizando dvd con limmagine os, non e procedura a me nuova e vado sul sicuro
<chiofalo77> grazie infinite
<krabador> chiofalo77, reinstallazioe è la soluzione migliore
<calos9999> Avrei bisogno di un'aiuto per un'errore di un pacchetto sulla mia Ubuntu 16.04.1. Ho sbagliato canale?
<krabador> calos9999, fa un pastebin dell'errore
<krabador> !pastebin | calos9999
<ubot-it> calos9999: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calos9999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20202567/
<calos9999> scusate il ritardo
<krabador> !chat | calos9999
<ubot-it> calos9999: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> qui dentro si cura strettamente il sistema operativo
<calos9999> scusate
<calos9999> ah
<Aiuto> salve a tutti, avrei un problemino, ho un pc acer portatile processore intel cpu 575 2 GHZ, 2 giga di ram, inserisco il cd live di ubuntu, si avvia e dopo poco si blocca (prima di arrivare al desktop). Qualcuno sa dirmi come fare? Grazie
<Aiuto> * attualmente sono con windows xp
<krabador> Aiuto, che versione di ubuntu stai cercando di far partire?
<Aiuto> ne ho 2
<Aiuto> una è la 5.10
<Aiuto> l' altra è la 12.4
<Aiuto> e si bloccano entrambe
<Gabrik> Ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda, quando vado a vedere le statistiche della batteria ho notato che la designed capacity diminuisce ogni volta, c'è un modo di resettare queste statistiche? o faccio scaricare completamente la batteria e poi ricarico?
<krabador> Gabrik, fa scaricare completamente la batteria
<Gabrik> ok grazie mille!
<krabador> Aiuto, la 5.10 è uscita ad ottobre del 2005
<Aiuto> si, mi avevano regalato il cd in un negozio e non l' avevo mai usato, poi ho scaricato ubuntu la 12.4 e non funzionando ho provato con la 5.10 ma si blocca lo stesso
<krabador> Aiuto, ed hanno smesso di supportarla ad Aprile 2007
<Aiuto> avevo provato quella perchè il pc in questione è vecchiotto e ho pensato che la 12.4 fosse troppo nuova....
<krabador> Aiuto, fa un po' una foto di questo cd che dici di avere ...
<krabador> !image | Aiuto
<ubot-it> Aiuto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Aiuto> asp
<Aiuto> eccoli
<Aiuto> https://www.google.it/search?q=cd+live+ubuntu&biw=1280&bih=642&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwitv92XzYLOAhUDWxQKHdRgAgUQ_AUICCgD#tbm=isch&q=cd+live+ubuntu+5.10&imgrc=8fnIKX2Av036HM%3A
<Aiuto> logicamente ho provato il live prima dell' install
<Aiuto> ma non funziona... boh
<krabador> Aiuto, fai una foto tua...
<krabador> i siti di upload sono facili da usare
<Aiuto> e che cambia?
<krabador> che diventa credibile che hai avuto il coraggio di usare nel 2016 un sistema fuori supporto da 10 anni
<Aiuto> boh
<Aiuto> cmq asp
<Aiuto> faccio col cell
<Aiuto> una foto
<Aiuto> vabbe io ora devo andare... se ce la faccio metto la foto o dopo o domani...
<Aiuto> anche se non so come fare :)
<Aiuto> buona serata a tutti :)
<krabador> !image | Aiuto
<ubot-it> Aiuto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bestla> salve a tutti ho appena scaricato  16.04 ma come faccio a metterlo su USB? mi chiede solo il DVD. scusate l'ignoranza, grazie mille
<krabador> !usbwin | bestla
<ubot-it> bestla: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bestla> grazie mille ci provo
<andy3789> Ciao a tutti
<andy3789> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<Halp> Salve a tutti sto cercando di capire se il mio portatile ha i requisiti per potervi installare Ubuntu... è un HP Pavillion dv6-1114el cosa ne pensate?
<andy3789> Ciao!
<andy3789> Potete aiutarmi?
<andy3789> non c'è nessuno?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | andy3789
<ubot-it> andy3789: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<f843d0> !dettagli | andy3789
<ubot-it> andy3789: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andy3789> Ok scusate
<andy3789> Ho un problema con i driver di netgear n600 wifi usb adapter. Su win inserisco il cd è istallo, come posso fare su ubuntu?
<f843d0> andy3789: a periferica inserita, controlla l'output di sudo lsusb e sudo ifconfig
<andy3789> sto usando ubuntu 16.04 lts
<andy3789> come faccio, scusate ma sono un principiante
<f843d0> andy3789: apri un terminale con Ctrl + Alt + T
<f843d0> andy3789: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> andy3789: sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<andy3789> ok ora provo
<krabador> andy3789, inserisci questo devices, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , lsusb -nn | pastebinit
<f843d0> andy3789: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link, copia e incolla qui in canale tale link
<andy3789> mi da: impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> sei in sessione di prova ?
<andy3789> no ho già istallato
<krabador> bene
<andy3789> ora cosa devo fare?
<andy3789> mi dice " E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit"
<krabador> "andy3789> no ho già istallato "
<krabador> se ce l'hai lo usi
<krabador> semplicemente.
<andy3789> cosa vuol dire " sei in sessione di prova" ?
<krabador> andy3789, ho la ricezione disabilitata dei messaggi privati, scrivi pure qui in canale
<krabador> andy3789, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<andy3789> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<krabador> andy3789, allora df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> tra le linee di output avrai un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<andy3789> devo inserire nel terminale quello che hai scritto?
<krabador> andy3789, si, possibilmente entro domani
<andy3789> ok
<andy3789> mi da comando non trovato
<andy3789> df:h. comando non trovato
<andy3789> curl-F: comando non trovato
<krabador> andy3789, perchè stai scrivendo a caso
<krabador> copia ed incolla
<andy3789> sto cercando di copiare bene
<andy3789> ho copiato giusto ma mi da comando non trovato
<andy3789> copiato ed incollato
<andy3789> mi dici curl: (6) Could not resolve host: ptpb.pw
<andy3789> ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> è connesso ad internet questo pc ?
<krabador> andy3789, hai letto prima, quando ti ho detto <krabador> andy3789, ho la ricezione disabilitata dei messaggi privati, scrivi pure qui in canale   ?
<andy3789> no, non è connesso. Sto scrivendo dal portatile
<andy3789> è un pc fisso e si collega ad internet tramite netgear n600 usb adampet alla rete wi-fi
<andy3789> scusa non ho letto e non ti ho più visto rispondere
<andy3789> ubuntu gira bene ma senza internet non mi serve a molto
<krabador> andy3789, serve l'output del comando lsusb, e del comando dmesg | tail una volta inserita la pendrive, che senza connessione ad internet è un problema inviare qui
<krabador> o ti procuri un cavo lan , o fai dei files di testo con gli output di questi comandi, e fai il pastebin a mano
<andy3789> non posso scaricare il driver sulla chiavetta da portatile e poi inserirla sul fisso
<krabador> da altro device connesso
<krabador> !pastebin | andy3789
<ubot-it> andy3789: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e incolli qui da device connesso
<andy3789> cosa devo fare nel dettaglio
<krabador> quello che ti ho appena detto
<andy3789> faccio difficoltà perchè non ho mai usato questo sistema
<krabador> andy3789, ma sai leggere e capire l'italiano, giusto ?
<andy3789> perfettamente! Quali output devo incollare
<andy3789> ?
<krabador> andy3789, procurati un cavo lan , lo attacchi, apri il terminale, e manda i comandi di cui abbiamo parlato prima
<andy3789> il cavo lan lo devo collegare al router? se si mi risulta impossibile perchè il router è in un'altra stanza
<krabador> e non puoi spostarti col notebook ?
<andy3789> si
<andy3789> devo collegare il cavo lan dal notebook al fisso?
<andy3789> adesso con il portatile sono di fianco al fisso
<krabador> andy3789, arriva un cavo lan , a quel fisso ?
<andy3789> no perchè il router è in un'altra stanza
<krabador> andy3789, allora mettiti vicino al router
<krabador> attacchi un cavo
<andy3789> con il fisso
<andy3789> ?
<krabador> andy3789, ma stai chiedendo supporto per il fisso?
<andy3789> si certo
<andy3789> ubuntu è istallato sul fisso, sul poratile di sto scrivendo da firefox su win 10
<andy3789> per internet sul fisso utilizzo un adattatore wifi esterno netgear
<krabador> andy3789, l'hai detto a sufficienza
<andy3789> ok meglio ripetere per sicurezza ehhe
<krabador> non c'è molto da ridere
<andy3789> ok
<krabador> in quanto senza cavo lan al pc, il tutto diventa discretamente complesso
<krabador> e tra le righe, se il device , non è supportato in linux, e non tutto è pienamente supportato, non c'è molto che si possa fare
<andy3789> al massimo posso spostare pc e monitor nella stanza dove c'è il router
<andy3789> e attaccarlo al cavo lan
<andy3789> e poi risolto il probelma dell'usb wifi rispostarlo
<krabador> allora, in ubuntu apri gedit, un editor di testo
<krabador> andy3789, nel terminale mandi, uno alla volta
<krabador> lsusb
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<andy3789> sto spostando il fisso al router
<krabador> poi stacchi la pendrive
<andy3789> solo un attimo che devo fare un po' di scale
<krabador> andy3789, lascia perdere
<krabador> fai un file di testo
<krabador> con i risultati dei comandi che ti sto scrivendo
<krabador> lo posti dal notebook connesso qui
<andy3789> un volta connesso con cavo lan?
<krabador> beh, una volta connesso il cavo lan, il pc si connette ad internet, entra qui da li
<andy3789> ok
<andy3789> sto accendendo
<andy3789> ora stacco
<andy3789> e mi connetto con il fisso
<andy6783> eccomi
<andy6783> sono connesso tramite lan sul fisso
<krabador> andy6783, apri il terminale
<andy6783> aperto
<krabador> andy6783, df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> come ti ho detto prima, dell'output, incolla solo il link
<krabador> lsusb | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<andy6783> mi ridai il sito
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<andy6783> per copiare ciò che mi esce e postarlo
<krabador> andy6783, incolla nel terminale , e 2
<krabador> cosi' come te li sto scrivendo
<andy6783> copiato e incollato tutto
<andy6783> ti incollo i risultati?
<andy6783> ora cosa faccio?
<andy6783> la chiavetta wifi per ora non funziona
<andy6783> ci sei ancora?
<andy6783> come faccio ora?
<andy6783> lascio il pc acceso e più tardi vedo se mi rispondi
<andy8743> Caio
<andy8743> ciao
<andy8743> scusa ma mi si è spento il pc
<andy8743> come devo continuare?
<andy8743> ??
<andy8743> ?
<krabador> <f843d0> andy3789: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link, copia e incolla qui in canale tale link
<krabador> <krabador> tra le linee di output avrai un indirizzo web, incollalo qui
<andy8743> mi si è spento il pc
<krabador> <krabador> e incolli qui
<andy8743> puoi ridarmi i codici
<krabador> quante volte t'è stato detto...
<krabador> allora
<krabador> !log | andy8743
<ubot-it> andy8743: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<andy8743> scusa ma non è colpa mia
<krabador> andy8743, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/20/%23ubuntu-it.html   qui puoi vedere tutto quello di cui abbiamo parlato
<andy8743> incollo i comandi ma non mi risponde
<andy8743> ora risponde
<andy8743> https://thepb.in/p/oYhlV49v5GVcZ
<andy8743> https://thepb.in/p/mwh1o2XWzROf5
<andy8743> https://thepb.in/p/vghOnX1Am2zt3
<andy8743> va bene?
<krabador> beh, servivano solo i link , li in mezzo... e qualcosa non è arrivata
<krabador> io devo andare
<krabador> prova a seguire questo
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/a/568118
<d4nnij3999io> krabador rientra se puoi
<Stefanostera> Good evening everybody. Could you tell me if 16.04 lts programs third part is solved?
<Stefanostera> Good evening everybody. Could you tell me if 16.04 lts programs third part has been solved?
<mambo> buona sera .. app center non mi da nessun server in seleziona server migliore e quelli che ci sono non lo fanno funzionare
<Carlin0> !english | Stefanostera
<ubot-it> Stefanostera: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Stefanostera> Ah ok scusate
<Stefanostera> Dicevo.... qualcuno mi sa dire se il problema di Ubuntu 16.04 LTS legato ad installazioni di programmi DEB di terze parti è stato risolto?
<mambo> app center ora si e piantato continuando a dire richiede pacchetti non fidati ok o ripara non risolve si blocca in aggiornamento aggiornamento cache e il programma non si scarica.. sto provando a mettere fire fox ho tolto la versione de defaut e il pak.tar che avevo preso da mozilla non riesco ad eseguirlo .. app center e bloccato e non posso usare browser.. come si fa?
<Stefanostera> Riuscite a rispondermi? Solo perchè devo valutare se mettere 16.04 o tenere il 15.10...
<Stefanostera> Inoltre, il comando sudo apt-get --reinstall install msttcorefonts (su Ubuntu 15.10) va avanti fino a un certo punto e poi mi dice che non riesce a scaricare dei pacchetti...
<mambo> stefano mi sa che stiamo solo io e te .. vedi se puoi darmi una mano :-P
<Stefanostera> App center su quale Ubuntu?
<mambo> 13.10
<Stefanostera> un po' vecioto....
<Stefanostera> Io sono alla 15.10 (ho provato la 16.04 ma è pieno di problemi)
<mambo> e lo so avevo questo su chiavetta su portatile andava bene funzionava
<Stefanostera> Dimmi cosa stai installando da App center
<mambo> infatt le ultime uscite nun si sanno se poi vanno al massimo mi so accontentato di una versione che pareva andare bene
<mambo> no da app center non riesco a prendere niente
<mambo> ne codec adio video.. ne browser aggiornati .. praticamente son alle basi
<Stefanostera> Io ora sto installando K3b da App Center ed è andato tutto ok
<mambo> credo che faccia problemi la connessione.. ho attaccato il cavo al telefonino e condiviso connessione..
<mambo> va fatto qualcosa nelle impostazioni della connessione?
<Stefanostera> Ehhh... forse non riconosce la connessione con cell...
<Stefanostera> Non riesci proprio a connetterti in altro modo?
<mambo> se faccio il test dei server migliori  in app center mi dice nessuno disponibbile
<mambo> potrei attacare la chiavetta.. ma apriti celo non so se la vede o devo istallargliela
<Stefanostera> Metti sta chiavetta... io avevo provato già con le versioni 12.xx e non mi dava nessun problema
<Stefanostera> Tu ficca dentro, dopo un po' guarda nelle connessioni
<mambo> provo.. puo essere una soluzione
<mambo> grazie per sostegno.. vedo se risolvo.. imbocca al lupo per il tuo problem.. buona serata room
<Stefanostera> Fatto?
<Stefanostera> Prova ora noooo
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-21
<Stefanostera> Buon giorno, mi potete dire se per la versione 16.04 sono stati risolti i problemi di gestione installazione software di terze parti (.deb)?
<asot78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi da problemi nello scaricamento dei repository e dice che non c'è un collegamento ha internet, mi potete aiutare?
<asot78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi da problemi nello scaricamento dei repository e dice che non c'è un collegamento ha internet, mi potete aiutare?
<asot78> buongiorno,
<asot78> c'è qualcuno x supporto?
<asot78> Buongiorno a tuttiBuongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi da problemi nello scaricamento dei repository e dice che non c'è un collegamento ha internet, mi potete aiutare?
<asot78> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi dice sempre problema a scaricare i repository dice che c'è una mancanza di connessione ha internet, chi mi può aiutare?
<asot78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit, quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi da problemi nello scaricamento dei repository e dice che non c'è un collegamento ha internet, mi potete aiutare?
<ExPBoy> asot78, non si è capito vedi di ripetere
<asot78> ciao exPBoy ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 quando vado per fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice che ci sono problemi per scaricare i repository e che manca il collegamento ha intenet ma io ho la connessione mi apre le pagine di internet il problema e solo negli aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> asot78, vedi se c'è possibilità di cambiare server ma non conosco xubuntu
<ExPBoy> magari c'è il server down
<asot78> expboy ho provato ha cambiare server ma senza risultati sempre lo stesso problema
<ExPBoy> asot78, non so dirti
<Carlin0> asot78, ma ora sei da ubuntu ?
<Be4stElectrjc> Ciao ragazzi, che driver synaptics mi consigliate? xf86-input-synaptics potrebbero andare bene?
<bobolo> hai provato con il main server
<asot78> si carlin0
<asot78> carlin0 io uso xubuntu 16.04 64 bit
<Carlin0> asot78, dai nel terminale sudo apt update
<asot78> ok
<Carlin0> asot78, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> asot78, scusa ma come mai esci e entri?
<asot78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20285807/
<ExPBoy> ehhh ppa....
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<asot78> qualche problema di connessione oggi ma il problema degli aggiornamenti e sempre
<asot78> carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/20285807/
<ExPBoy> asot78, a mio parere hai troppi ppa quindi non aggiorna
<Carlin0> asot78, il problema non sono i server ubuntu ma le sorgenti software non ufficiali che hai aggiunto
<ExPBoy> appunto
<asot78> carlin0 capisco, e allora cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> eliminarli
<asot78> carlin0 quali software sono?
<ExPBoy> asot78, non li hai messi tu?
<bobolo> alecive supporta fino alla trusty
<Carlin0> asot78, non software ma sorgenti software
<bobolo> https://launchpad.net/~alecive/+archive/ubuntu/antigone
<asot78> carlin0 rieccomi
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge | asot78
<ubot-it> asot78: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<asot78> carlin0 sai dirmi di che software fa parte?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> asot78, da quanto tempo usi xubuntu?
<asot78> carlin0 scusami devo dare da terminale solo ppa-purge?
<asot78> un anno
<ExPBoy> asot78, se leggi la guida capisci
<james001989> buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> asot78, famo così vuoi risolvere ?
<james001989> volevo sapere se qualcuno mi puo aiutare, quali sono i requisiti minimi?
<james001989> per ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<james001989> ggrazie
<asot78> carlin0 il problema degli aggiornamenti, scusami ma non sono molto esperto
<Carlin0> asot78, la soluzione drastica è : sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<asot78> carlin0 fatto, ho fatto gli aggiornamenti e nn mi da + quel problema
<ExPBoy> urca che veloce
<Carlin0> ne ero certo asot78
<Carlin0> ciao :)
<asot78> carlin0 grazie, ma in questa maniera cosa e successo i programmi funzioneranno
<Carlin0> si funziona tutto asot78 abbiamo tolto le sorgenti non i programmi
<asot78> carlin0 ok sei stato molto chiaro, ma mi dici perchè non riesco a entrare in questa chatt da firefox in questo momento sono da chrome
<Carlin0> questo non lo so asot78
<Carlin0> asot78, resta il fatto che cmq ciò che hai installato prendelndolo da fonti non ufficiali potrebbe dare altr problemi al sistema operativo
<asot78> ok grazie carlin0
<asot78> carlin0 di che software si tratta?
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<asot78> carlin0 cosi lo elimino e risolvo giusto
<Carlin0> quello lo sai solo tu asot78
<Carlin0> tu sai cosa hai fatto ...
<Carlin0> io ho la palla di vetro in riparazione
<Carlin0> gh
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | asot78
<ubot-it> asot78: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<asot78> carlin0 ok grazie
<andy7892> Ciao a tutti, posso chiedervi aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | andy7892
<ubot-it> andy7892: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andy7892> Va bene. Ho un problema con la chiavetta wifi Netgear N600 wifi usb adapter. Ho un pc fisso lontano dal router e mi connetto ad internet con questa chiavetta. Su win 7 inserivo il cd dei driver e funzionava. Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<andy7892> versione ubunto 16.04 lts
<giop> buongiorno
<giop> ho bisogno di una mano a configurare un daemon che controlli l'attività di una applicazione
<giop> sono su ubuntu 16.04
<giop> c'è qualche guida da seguire?
<ExPBoy> a sapere quale applicazione...
<giop> sto seguendo questa ma non so se è attendibile
<giop> http://troubleshooters.com/linux/diy/daemtools_on_sysd.htm
<glpiana> !dettagli | giop
<ubot-it> giop: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giop> devo monitorare una applicazione sviluppata con openframeworks
<ExPBoy> giop, qui si fa supporto sul sitema operativo
<giop> volevo capire quale è il modo migliore per avviare una applicazione all'avvio
<giop> che possa monitorarne un'altra
<ExPBoy> metterla in applicazioni di avvio
<giop> ho provato a mettere supervise nelle applicazioni d'avvio
<giop> ma non mi parte, probabilmente daemontools non è ancora attivo
<giop> se lo lancio da terminale parte
<giop> scusate se sono off-topic
<giop> uso linux da una settimana :)
<giop> non so muovermi
<M43ko> ciao ragazzi, scusate il disturbo...volevo chiedervi una cosa:
<M43ko> perkè, dopo aver creato nella scrivania una cartella di collegamento con i documenti che ho in windows, riavvio il pc
<M43ko> e la cartella non funziona più
<M43ko> si trasforma in un file sconosciuto e non fa più il suo lavoro di "collegamento"???
<M43ko> è normale?
<M43ko> è un errore?
<M43ko> sbaglio qlcsa io??
<glpiana> !fstab | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<M43ko> glpiana: sono nuovo, ho letto ma ancora non capisco bene...
<M43ko> riusciresti a sintetizzarmi quel ke vuol dire?
<glpiana> scusa, ora non posso
<glpiana> a più tardi
<M43ko> ok ok
<M43ko> a che ora più o meno?
<glpiana> M43ko, tra un'oretta credo
<rebarbaro> ciao  sapete dirmi dove posso scaricare  chronium su  kubuntu?
<akis24> rebarbaro: dai repo ufficiali quindi o synaptic o terminale o software center
<rebarbaro> non  lo  trovo  nel  software center
<akis24> !chromium
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chromium'
<akis24> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233 (xenial), package size 74927 kB, installed size 279118 kB
<akis24> ah scappato bene
<glpiana> M43ko, ping
<bobolo> .
<M43ko> glpiana: eccomi
<M43ko> dimmi tutto
<ExPBoy> tutto
<glpiana> M43ko, dopo aver effettuato l'accesso sul disco di windows tramite il file manager, il link funziona?
<M43ko> si
<M43ko> si funziona tutto il collegamento fino al riavvio
<glpiana> M43ko, nel terminale scrivi: cat /etc/fstab      e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M43ko> cioè se spengo e riaccendo la cartella di collegamento non fa più il suo dovere...
<M43ko> glpiana: prima devo rimettere il collegamento in scrivania?
<glpiana> no
<M43ko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20298699/
<M43ko> glpiana: eccoti il link
<glpiana> M43ko, prima ti ho chiesto se dopo aver effettuato l'accesso al disco di windows il link funzionasse e mi hai detto di sì. dalla tua risposta evinco che il link sia ancora sul desktop
<glpiana> ma poi scrivi: <M43ko> glpiana: prima devo rimettere il collegamento in scrivania?
<glpiana> M43ko, per cui riproviamo, per fare chiarezza
<glpiana> M43ko, crea il link se ora non c'è, poi riavvia il pc
<glpiana> M43ko, quindi apri il gestore dei file e accedi da lì al disco di windows
<glpiana> M43ko, a questo punto prova il link sul desktop e dimmi se funziona
<M43ko> glpiana: ok, penso di aver capito...ora provo. a dopo
<M43ko> glpiana: ecco cosa spunta: Questo collegamento non può essere usato, perché la destinazione «/media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307/Documents and Settings/Marko43/Documenti» non esiste.
<glpiana> M43ko, nel terminale scrivi: mount         e copiane l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<M43ko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20299480/
<glpiana> M43ko, che editor di testi hai? gedit o altro?
<M43ko> gedit
<glpiana> M43ko, scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> M43ko, in fondo al file aggiungi questa riga: /dev/sda3 /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307 ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,utf8 0 0
<M43ko> ok dopo?
<glpiana> M43ko, salva il file e chiudi gedit. scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<M43ko> mi dice not mounted
<glpiana> M43ko, avrai dato due volte il comando
<glpiana> M43ko, ora scrivi: sudo mount -a
<glpiana> M43ko, l'hai scritto?
<M43ko> si
<M43ko> mi dice directory inesistente
<glpiana> M43ko, ora cancella il link che hai sul desktop
<M43ko> sudo mount -a
<M43ko> ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access mountpoint /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307: File o directory non esistente
<M43ko> fatto
<M43ko> cancellatp
<M43ko> glpiana: cancellato
<glpiana> M43ko, ah ok, scrivi: sudo touch /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<M43ko> fatto
<glpiana> M43ko, scrivi: sudo mount -a
<M43ko> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> M43ko, ora dimmi, come crei il collegamento sul desktop?
<M43ko> cerco la cartella che mi interessa, tasto destro "crea collegamento", dopodichè sposto (taglio) la cartella collegamento in scrivania
<M43ko> glpiana: sbaglio?
<glpiana> M43ko, credo non cambi granchè, ma fai così: cerca la cartella che ti interessa e trascinala sulla scrivania cliccando il tasto centrale del mouse. dovrebbe apparirti un menu contestuale di cui una voce è collega qui
<M43ko> non sto usando il mouse, touchpad portatile
<glpiana> M43ko, oki, allora fai come hai sempre fatto. poi prova il link
<M43ko> ok
<glpiana> M43ko, se funziona riavvia e vedi se funziona anche dopo riavvio
<M43ko> ok ora provo....nn so perke ma non mi apre il volume di windows
<M43ko> bu
<M43ko> cmq provo e poi riavviop
<M43ko> ti faccio sapere
<M43ko> intanto grazie....
<M43ko> non ho capito niente di quel che abbiamo fatto ma grazie :D
<glpiana> M43ko, aspetta
<M43ko> si
<M43ko> dimmi
<glpiana> non ti apre il volume di windows dal gestore dei file?
<M43ko> già
<M43ko> non lo apre
<M43ko> mi dice errore nel recuperare
<glpiana> perchè gli abbiamo dato lo stesso nome in fstab. meglio correggere subito
<glpiana> M43ko, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<M43ko> Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307»: Errore di input/output
<glpiana> M43ko, vai alla riga che abbiamo aggiunto e al posto di BE1E75901E754307 scrivi, chessò, windows
<glpiana> M43ko, salva e chiudi gedit. torna al terminale e scriv: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<glpiana> ah no, ho capito
<glpiana> mea culpa
<M43ko> dimmi
<glpiana> dimmi a che punto sei arrivato
<M43ko> non apre lo stesso
<M43ko> ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai scritto
<glpiana> M43ko, di nuovo: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> rimetti come era prima, cioè al posto di windows scrivi: BE1E75901E754307
<glpiana> salva e chiudi gedit. poi scrivi sudo umount /dev/sda3       (anche se dovresti già averlo smontato)
<glpiana> M43ko, quindi scrivi: sudo rm /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<glpiana> M43ko, quinid scrivi: sudo mkdir /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<M43ko> glpiana:  rimesso il file come mi hai detto
<M43ko> scusa ma "sono caduto"
<M43ko> dimmi
<glpiana> M43ko, quindi scrivi: sudo rm /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<glpiana> M43ko, quinid scrivi: sudo mkdir /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<M43ko> fatto
<glpiana> M43ko, sudo mount -a
<M43ko> ok
<glpiana> M43ko, poi scrivi: ls /media/m43ko/BE1E75901E754307
<glpiana> M43ko, dimmi se ti elenca qualcosa
<M43ko> si elenca
<glpiana> M43ko, ora dal file manager dimmi se ti da accesso al volume di windows
<M43ko> il file manager non si apre....continua a caricare....
<glpiana> M43ko, il file manager è nautilus?
<daddyan_> Ragazzi è possibile che xfce o mate giri a scatti su un computer con hardware abbastanza prestante?
<krabador> daddyan_: contestualizza "abbastanza prestante"
<daddyan_> sul mio computer fisso (di circa 10 anni) xfce gira una meraviglia ma sul portatile (con un i5 quad core da 2.50 ghz, 6gb di ram, scheda nvidia con 2gb dedicati) da problemi e la ventola gira che fa paura
<krabador> daddyan_: skylake?
<daddyan_> non credo.
<krabador> puoi verificare?
<daddyan_> Ha almeno 3 anni il portatile
<krabador> di che Ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<M43ko> glpiana: non so cosa sia successo
<daddyan_> xubuntu 16.04
<M43ko> ho dovuto spegnere forzatamente il oc
<M43ko> pc
<glpiana> M43ko, male. adesso il file manager funziona?
<M43ko> glpiana: al riavvio ho pure notato che ha caricato diversi file e stringhe che prima non notavo...comunque ora sembra funzionare
<M43ko> glpiana: non ho ancora creato il collegamento perke si era bloccato tutto...posso farlo?
<krabador> daddyan_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> M43ko, dimmi se si apre il file manager anzitutto
<daddyan_> che cosa dovrebbe fare?
<krabador> daddyan_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<daddyan_> Comunque il portatile lo usa mio padre e a lui potrebbe dar fastidio tutto questo. Per non parlare del fatto che ogni tanto il computer "non si avvia"
<krabador> daddyan_: installa un software che fa fare il pastebin automatico dei comandi
<M43ko> glpiana: si apre tutto; ho creato il collegamento e per ora funziona, provo a riavviare e vedere se va?
<glpiana> M43ko, sì
<daddyan_> adesso non posso dare i comandi che sto dal fisso
<M43ko> glpiana: ok a dopo
<krabador> daddyan_: e allora torna quando puoi dal fisso
<daddyan_> ma è importante sapere la cpu?
<krabador> daddyan_: se vuoi assistenza devi scrivere dalla macchina in questione
<krabador> daddyan_: e devi fornite dettagli
<daddyan_> ho capito. Però ho un'altra domanda: è possibile che sia una questione  di DE? Non è che con gnome o unity sia meglio?
<krabador> No, non è una questione di de
<krabador> ma come ti ho detto , è inutile fare congetture
<daddyan_> Va bene. Vedo se posso prendere il portatile adesso, altrimenti a dopo
<daddyan_> Grazie
<krabador> tra l'altro , se "ogni tanto il computer non si avvia" c'è una nell'ombra di problema hardware
<M43ko> glpiana: grandissimo
<krabador> *bell'ombra
<glpiana> M43ko, tutto ok ora? anche l'avvio è normale?
<M43ko> glpiana: si funziona tutto ed anche l'avvio mi sembrava "il solito"
<glpiana> bene
<daddyan_> eh, praticamente, mio padre mi ha detto che le scritte che appaiono all'avvio si ingrandiscono a dismisura e anche se aspetta non si avvia nulla. quindi deve riavviare e poi riparte normalemente
<M43ko> glpiana: ma che abbiamo fatto ????AHAHAHA sei un grandissimo, mi dai qualke lezione privata per capire meglio questo (nuovo) mondo per me
<daddyan_> ho preso il portatile
<krabador> daddyan_: connettiti qui da li
<daddyan_> ok
<daddyan> eccomi
<krabador> daddyan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daddyan> praticamente nonostante l'hardware risponde in ritardo quando sposto le finestre, quando apro i menu. E la ventola fa un rumore pazzesco anche quando non sta facendo nulla
<daddyan> lo do subito
<daddyan> è già installato
<daddyan> mi ricordo una volta con debian 8 e con gnome che andava fluidissimo e la ventola era silenziosa da paura. Poi non so cosa è successo.
<krabador> daddyan: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<daddyan> mi da un link
<krabador> daddyan: incollalo qui
<daddyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20303101/
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<daddyan> ti copio il link?
<daddyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20303375/
<daddyan> ps... ora che sto usando solo terminale, hexchat e firefox è caldo da paura e fa un rumoraccio
<krabador> daddyan: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<daddyan> già installato
<krabador> daddyan: bene
<krabador> daddyan: sensors | pastebinit
<daddyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20303634/
<krabador> è aperto solo il terminale?
<daddyan> no. terminale hexchat e firefox
<krabador> chiudi firefox
<krabador> aspetta 2 minuti
<krabador> e rimanda l'ultimo comando che ti ho dato
<daddyan> ok
<daddyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20304165/
<daddyan> ecco
<krabador> daddyan: fare ripulire il sistema di raffreddamento , le temperature sono alte.
<daddyan> dalla polvere dici?
<krabador> l'estate lo sono ovviamente per tutti
<daddyan> si ma è davvero troppo qua ahah
<krabador> ma nei notebook con sistema di raffreddamento da mantenere
<krabador> *manutenere
<daddyan> non ho capito
<krabador> il sistema può andare in protezione , e dare problemi che ha
<krabador> hai
<daddyan> in protezione che significa? abbassa le prestazioni?
<krabador> daddyan: no, si spegne per evitare danni
<krabador> e prima da problemi del tuo tipo
<daddyan> eh ma a me non si spegne quando lo uso. È solo molto lento rispetto a come dovrebbe essere una macchina così
<krabador> daddyan: fa ripulire il sistema di raffreddamento .
<daddyan> ok. posso farlo senza aprirlo o devo aprirlo per forza?
<krabador> buahhahahaha
<krabador> con la forza del pensiero
<daddyan> si ovvio, senza pensiero non c'è azione
<krabador> daddyan: un consiglio: non improvvisarti se non esperienza nel settore, puoi fare danni molto più grandi
<daddyan> posso fare con l'aria compressa?
<daddyan> vabbe lo porto da qualcuno
<daddyan> grazie mille krabador
<Framarchino> Ciao, non riesco a vedere DVD in ubuntu 16 appena installato
<Framarchino> qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare come devo fare?
<Framarchino> Ho appena installato ubuntu ed ho dei problemi per capire
<Framarchino> non riesco a vedere dvd sul pc
<Framarchino> ho letto che ci sono dei codec da installare
<danig> salve
<danig> ho urgenza di risolvere un problema relativamente all'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<danig> il problema è che vorrei fare l'installazione connesso al cavo ethernet di casa, tuttavia il sistema non trova connessioni ethernet disponibili
<danig> il cavo (funziona sull'altro PC) è inserito ma non è visto dal sistema
<danig> come si risolve questo problema?
<lillo> ciao regaz, da quando ho aggiornato al 16.04LTS va malissimo
<lillo> che faccio? reistallo? come si fa? grazie!
<krabador> bobolo, saluta nanà .
<bobolo> nana ? per sos la cintura non ce sta
<danig> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di una consulenza urgente
<danig> qualcuno c'ha qualche minuto da dedicare?
<krabador> !qualcuno | danig
<ubot-it> danig: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !chedi | danig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<krabador> !dettagli | danig
<ubot-it> danig: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> !topic | danig
<ubot-it> danig: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<danig> voglio installare ubuntu 14.04 LTS sul pc fisso di casa dove al momento è installato un windows7. il problema è che quando sto per iniziare l'installazione il pc non vede la rete ethernet e quindi non posso fare l'installazione usando anche internet (come suggerito)
<krabador> danig, fa un supporto di installazione di 16.04 , e mandalo in sessione di prova, in modo da vedere se è un problema di supporto hardware del kernel di 14.04
<danig> ok scarico la 16 la metto su un dvd e provo senza installare
<krabador> si, sessione di prova
<krabador> danig, se pc non giurassico, puoi fare pendrive
<danig> ok grazie
<krabador> danig, sai come fare ?
<danig> si so come fare
<krabador> molto bene.
<danig> grazie :-)
<danig> ok due minuti ed ho finito di caricare la iso
<Teflon> Buonasera a tutti :)
<danig> ok sto lanciando ubuntu 16 in modalità di prova
<krabador> !ciao | Teflon
<ubot-it> Teflon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<danig> lancio effettuato sta caricando
<krabador> danig, non serve un live stream
<Teflon> Oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS su un pc assemblato da me senza sistema operativo, i componenti sono: Scheda Video MSI GTX 960, Scheda madre Asus H170M-PLus Intel mATX DDR4, processore Intel core i3-6100,  ram Hyper X Fury da 8 gb, SSD 850 EVO 250 gb e Alimentatore Corsair VS550. Per prima cosa sono entrato nel BIOS, per disabilitare
<Teflon>  il Security Boot e dare priorità al USB su cui avevo preparato l'installer. L'installazione è avvenuta quasi senza problemi (lo schermo diventava spesso nero, credo per colpa della scheda video senza driver). Ma una volta riavviato il pc e tentato il primo accesso (inserendo la password) tutto quello che vedo è il puntatore del mouse sul desktop v
<Teflon> uoto :( ho provato diverse volte, e credo che la colpa sia ancora una volta dei driver mancanti. Come posso risolvere?? P.S. Grazie per il benvenuto :)
<krabador> Teflon, allora, skylake ha un supporto ancora immaturo su linux
<krabador> Teflon, in ogni caso, installa i driver nvidia, cosa che puoi fare da terminale
<krabador> Teflon, se premi ctrl alt t, si apre un terminale ?
<Teflon> No, ho appena provato
<danig> niente ethernet nemmeno con la versione 16.04 LTS
<krabador> danig, allora, fa un file di testo col contenuto di alcuni comandi da terminale
<krabador> danig, apri ilterminale, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Teflon, ctrl alt f2, se apre il terminale a tutto schermo, esegui correttamente l'accesso , digita sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> quando ha finito riavvia, con sudo reboot
<Teflon> krabador: ora ci provo
<krabador> Teflon, riporta , dopo il riavvio, come fa.
<krabador> *va
<Teflon> krabador: Il codice lo inserisco subito quando mi dice il mio nome : login?
<Teflon> perchè mi chiede una password subito dopo e se inserisco la mia torna al punto di partenza
<YouNeverKnow> Teflon, chiede lo user name creato durante l'installazinoe
<Teflon> YouNeverKnow: Mi sono accorto ora di aver inserito il nome del pc anzichè lo username
<krabador> Teflon, il nome dell'utente che hai messo nel campo apposito, nell'installer, e la password che gli hai assegnato
<Teflon> Mi da 3 messaggi di errore, ora inserisco l'altro codice?
<Teflon> Scusate ma sono alle prime armi
<krabador> Teflon, allora, basta stare attenti con cio' che viene digitato
<Teflon> krabador: Devo riportare il messaggio di errore o è normale proseguo con l'altro?
<nicolac> come fare per aumentare la velocità del wifi?
<Teflon> krabador: inserendo il secondo mi dice 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati, quindi ho fatto sudo reboot. ed ora sono tornato al puntatore solitario sul desktop. Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<krabador> Teflon, hai messo sia sudo apt-get update  che sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade ?
<Teflon> krabador: si, il primo mi ha dato 3 messaggi di errore, il secondo 0 aggiornamenti ecc.
<krabador> "3 messaggi di errore" ---> ?
<Teflon> krabador: scusa, 4 messaggi di errore
<krabador> che dicevano ?
<Teflon> krabador: Failed to fetch http://.....
<Teflon> krabador: Non sono connesso a internet, non avendo avuto modo di installare i driver
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> sbagliato
<Teflon> Cioè?
<krabador> Teflon, connettiti ad internet, altrimenti la manutenzione diventa decisamente problematica.
<krabador> e tolgono senso a  tutti i comandi che ti ho dato
<krabador> compreso l'installazione del driver nvidia.
<Teflon> Come faccio? Basta collegare il cavetto ethernet?
<krabador> si
<Teflon> non bisogna installare niente?
<krabador> Teflon, l'installazione andava fatta con pc connesso ad internet
<krabador> che immagino tu abbia fatto senza,
<Teflon> si, infatti
<Teflon> ma come ho detto il pc era senza sistema operativo, non immaginavo ci fosse già bisogno di essere connessi
<krabador> Teflon, non esplode niente, ma il siste di aggiorna automaticamente durante l'installazione
<Teflon> krabador: Ok, quindi ora collego il cavo e riprovo a seguire i passaggi?
<krabador> Teflon, non lo so, hai voglia di girarti i pollici ? :D
<Teflon> krabador: Ora sono connesso, ho riprovato e dice:
<Teflon> impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/block - open (11:risorsa non disponibile)
<Teflon> impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Teflon> impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11:risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Teflon> impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/vat/lib/dpkg/). un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata)
<Teflon> Tutto questo dopo sudo get-apt update
<krabador> Teflon, sudo reboot
<Teflon> krabador:  fatto
<Teflon> ora ritento?
<krabador> si, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ps aux | grep apt | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dall'ultimo
<krabador> Teflon, ho privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<Teflon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20339857/
<krabador> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Teflon> krabador: non è successo nulla
<Teflon> il trattino è andato a capo
<krabador> Teflon, ok, vuol dire che sta facendo
<Teflon> krabador: ok perfetto
<krabador> quando ha finito tornerà a riga di comando
<krabador> Teflon, ci metteerà tempo, mettititi comodo
<Teflon> krabadar: dopo cosa devo fare?
<krabador> riavviare, ma prima vediamo il lik
<krabador> *link
<Teflon> krabador: indicativamente quanto dovrò aspettare?
<krabador> beh, una ventina di minuti, o piu', in base alla velocità della connessione
<Teflon> perchè tra poco dovrò uscire di casa e mi sarebbe piaciuto finire prima
<Teflon> ok posso aspettare allora :)
<krabador> Teflon, non ti conviene chiedere assistenza con il tempo calcolato.
<Teflon> krabador: avevo un paio d'ore circa
<Teflon> pensavo fossero sufficienti
<Teflon> mi organizzerò meglio la prossima volta :)
<krabador> Teflon, cerca di non supporre su cose che non conosci.-
<Teflon> krabador: Hai ragione, ma non potevo saperlo
<cristian_c> ma sta ancora aggiornando i pacchetti?
<Teflon> http://pate.ubuntu.com/20344395/
<Teflon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20344395/
<Teflon> ha appena finito
<Teflon> krabador: ora faccio sudo reboot?
<krabador> sudo reboot
<Teflon> riavviato
<Teflon> krabado: ora?
<krabador> cosa hai di fronte?
<Teflon> Sono apposto? ho visto che è finalmente partito il desktop
<krabador> enjoy.
<Teflon> Scorciatoie da tastiera
<Teflon> Però lo schermo continua a diventare nero.. Cosa potrebbe significare?
<krabador> Teflon, eeeh, se non hai tempo , non facciamo in tempo ;)
<Teflon> krabador: mi dispiace ma ho giusto 5 minuti :( dici che è fattibile?
<Teflon> krabador: Comunque grazie davvero per la disponibilitò e la chiarezza ;)
<krabador> non sto scherzando, preoccupatene quando hai tempo.
<krabador> !wiki | Teflon
<ubot-it> Teflon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | Teflon
<ubot-it> Teflon: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Teflon> Domani darò una lettur, grazie ancora di tutto
<krabador> di niente.
<nicolac> ciao non mi funziona più l'audio
<nicolac> ho un ubuntu 16.04 Lts
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti| nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<nicolac> cosa posso dire non so da cosa sia dovuto ho installato il pacchetto: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nicolac> sento un sibilo
<roby63> live di Lubuntu 16.04 su netbook con N270 non si avvia
<krabador> cd / dvd ?
<krabador> controllato md5 della iso?
<roby63> pendrive preparata con rufus 2.9
<krabador> !md5 | roby63
<ubot-it> roby63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla md5 della iso
<roby63> no, come si fa?
<krabador> leggi il link
<roby63> MD5 ok
<krabador> roby63, sicuro che la pendrive non abbia problemi?
<roby63> si, ho provato xubunto live senza problemi
<krabador> roby63, dove ?
<krabador> roby63, era finito nell'olio ?
<roby63> ho installato Xubuntu 16.04 sulla stessa pendrive e l'ho lanciato sullo stesso netbook
<krabador> e adesso non funziona?
<krabador> hai mai spento il notebook ?
<roby63> certo che l'ho spento. ho provato ad installare xubuntu solo per prova
<krabador> roby63, formatta la pendrive e rifalla. Se succede qualcosa in fase di chiusura di sessione live, puo' corrompersi
<krabador> se non funziona di nuovo, usa universal usb installer, sempre dopo aver formattato
<krabador> questo dando per scontato che la iso sia a posto
<krabador> la pendrive fisicamente funzioni, e che sia correttamente selezionata in boot all'avvio del netbook
<roby63> stesso risultato: schermo nero e cursore che lampeggia
<krabador> roby63, anche con universal usb installer?
<roby63> riprovo con universal usb installer
<roby63> stesso risultato
<krabador> hai un menu prima?
<roby63> si
<krabador> allora seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> e seleziona la prova
<roby63> come seleziono nomodeset?
<krabador> roby63, hai questo https://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu21.jpg  ?
<roby63> si
<krabador> premi f2, selezioni la lingua italiana, premi f6 selezioni nomodeset
<krabador> selezioni poi la voce di prova
<roby63> scusa... no non ho questo menu, non ci sono i tasti funzione sotto
<roby63> alt, ho rimesso la chiavetta di prima, sta caricando
<roby63> live ok, sto installando
<krabador> roby63, figli maschi.
<bobolo> e quindi cos'era
<bobolo> come mai ha avuto questo problema ?
<roby63> bastava selezionare nomodeset prima di caricare la live
<roby63> (che non ho la più pallida idea di cosa faccia ma funziona)
<krabador> roby63, se tu lo sapessi, saresti qui ?
<roby63> chiaro che no ;-)
<roby63> installato e fatto il boot da hd, tutto ok. grazie ancora
<roby63> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-22
<N3mo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho dato i comando sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade, tra le varie operazioni mi  caduto l' occhio su questi errori, roba grave? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20426663/
<N3mo> Grazie
<glpiana> N3mo, dai per sicurezza: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> se non ottieni output sei a posto
<N3mo> Ok, niente output
<N3mo> Grazie (y)
<daddyan> krabador ho risolto... praticamente powermizer stava impostato su "prefer maximum preferences" e quindi girava tutto al massimo anche quando non ne aveva bisogno.
<daddyan> adesso è una piuma
<Eli94> Ciao per il modulo wl della broadcom? Mi da che manca e il wifi non va!!
<glpiana> !broadcom | Eli94
<ubot-it> Eli94: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Eli94> quale devo fare perchè con molti mi da il prob che manca questo modulo
<glpiana> Eli94, la guida che ti ho indicato ti dice passo passo cosa fare per identificare la tua scheda e capire quale driver installare, in funzione della versione di ubuntu che hai installato
<Eli94> ho una broadco 43142 ho fatto il primo niente manca il modulo wl
<Eli94> ho fatto il terzo stesso prob
<glpiana> Eli94, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Eli94> fatto
<glpiana> Eli94, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Eli94> ok
<glpiana> Eli94, copia qui l'indirizzo che è uscito
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20429584/
<glpiana> Eli94, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Eli94> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Eli94> file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Eli94, copia e incolla il comando, non ricopiarlo a mano
<Eli94> cat /etc/apt/source.list | pastebinit
<Eli94> cat: /etc/apt/source.list: File o directory non esistente
<Eli94> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<glpiana> Eli94, ti ho detto di fare copia e incolla e di non copiarlo a mano. stai sbagliando il nome del file
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20430340/
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20430340/
<glpiana> Eli94, mmm... vabbè. scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eli94> Ci vorrà un po' sembra!!
<Eli94> Ok fatto
<glpiana> Eli94, mi sa che ora devi riavviare
<Eli94> niente
<glpiana> Eli94, scrivi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Eli94> Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled. UEFI Secure Boot is not         │
<Eli94>  │ compatible with the use of third-party drivers.                           │
<Eli94>  │                                                                           │
<Eli94>  │ The system will assist you in disabling UEFI Secure Boot. To ensure that  │
<Eli94>  │ this change is being made by you as an authorized user, and not by an     │
<Eli94> Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled. UEFI Secure Boot is not         │
<Eli94>  │ compatible with the use of third-party drivers.                           │
<Eli94>  │                                                                           │
<Eli94>  │ The system will assist you in disabling UEFI Secure Boot. To ensure that  │
<Eli94>  │ this change is being made by you as an authorized user, and not by an     │
<Eli94>  │ attacker, you must choose a password now and then use the same password   │
<Eli94>  │ after reboot to confirm the change.                                       │
<glpiana> elintanto che aseptti che il bot ti levi il ban, leggi qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules
<RedCross> Buona giornata a tutti, avete idea di dove posso trovare xf86-input-libinput per debian?
<Eli94> disable UEFI secure boot?
<Eli94> fattp
<glpiana> Eli94, nel terminale scrivi: lsmod | pastebinit
<Eli94> Cosa devo dirli sul desible uefi?
<glpiana> Eli94, pensavo avesso proceduto. se non lo disabiliti da quel che ho visto non può attivare e usare i driver wl. il messaggio che hai postato dice che il sistema ti seguirà nell'operazione
<glpiana> Eli94, di più però non so dirti perchè non ho e non ho mai avuto eufi
<Eli94> OK se lo disilabilito come installo i driver?
<glpiana> Eli94, scrivi: lsmod | pastebinit
<Framar> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema. Devo modificare delle immagini e ho scaricato Rawtherapee. Mentre queste immagini .jpg vengono aperte dal vistualizzatore di immagini, il RT non le apre. Non le vede nemmeno. Ho guardato anche nelle istruzioni e il fromato è riconosciuto, infatti riconosce altre immagini .jpg di un'altra cartella.
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20440844/
<Eli94> lasciandoli uefi attivato
<glpiana> Eli94, quindi non hai disattivato secure boot?
<Framar> Qualcuno mi può dare una dritta o dirmi a chi devo rivolgermi per farmi aiutare?
<glpiana> Framar, sicuro che la compatibilità su quei formati non siano solo per il salvataggio? sembrerebbe un programma per le immagini raw delle fotocamere
<Framar> I file li ho scaricati dal cellulare. Li devo modificare. L'ho scaricato perchè mi pareva un software di editing fotografico
<Framar> Tra l'altro ne parlano pure bene
<glpiana> Framar, dedicato alle raw
<glpiana> rawtherapee - raw image converter and digital photo processor
<Framar> Dici che dovrei usare un altro programma?
<Framar> Vado con Gimp
<gigirock> Framar, devi editare jpg va bene qualsiasi programma ma tu devi editare delle photo non delle immagini jpg casuali
<glpiana> Framar, scusami, l'ho installato. vede senza problemi i jpeg
<glpiana> Framar, come lo hai installato?
<gigirock> Framar, anche Gimp ha il suo plugin per le photo
<Framar> L'ho installato tramite Ubuntu Software
<Eli94> no
<Eli94> se ridò il compando me lo richiede
<Framar> gigirock e glpiana Gimp me le apre... Ma io voglio usare RawTherapeeeeee
<Framar> :-D
<gigirock> Framar, che formato vuoi usare con rawtherapee ?
<Teflon> Salve a tutti, ieri grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscito a installare ubuntu ed aggiornarlo tramite il terminale, ma c'è ancora un problema: lo schermo del pc continua a diventare nero, ma se lo spengo e riaccendo (lo schermo, non il pc) tutto torna normale.  Qualche consiglio??
<gigirock> Teflon, sara' impostato lo spegnimento dello schermo per salvare energia ?
<Framar> gigirock .jpg ma il bello è che alcune foto di un'altra cartella (sempre in formato .jpg) le apre... Quelle scaricate dal cellulare no.
<gigirock> Framar, prendi una foto incriminata e dal terminale dai file nomedelfiledellaphoto e vediamo cosa risponde....
<Teflon> gigirock: Non credo, perchè lo fa anche mentre sto lavorando, e soprattutto con tempi completamente casuali, ogni tanto resta acceso 10 minuti, altre 30 secondi
<glpiana> Framar, ti ripeto che rawtherapee apre i jpg senza problemi
<gigirock> Framar, poi prova a dare ls -l sui file delle photo ... vediamo chi e' il proprietario etc.
<gigirock> Teflon, che sk video hai ?
<Framar> glpiana ho capito infatti me li apre, ma non quelli che ho appena scaricato dal cellulare.
<Framar> poi ho appena scaricato ubuntu dopo tanto tempo quindi dovete avere un po' di pazienza perchè non mi ricordo più come devo fare a postare i risultati del terminale
<Teflon> gigirock:   una gtx 960
<glpiana> Framar, strano comportamento. prova a controllare col comando "file" in cosa differiscono da quelli che ti apre
<gigirock> Teflon, hai messo i driver proprietari ?
<glpiana> Eli94, scrivi: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Teflon> gigirock: No, come faccio?
<gigirock> ma poi Framar "quelli che hai preso dal cellulare" , si aprono con i programmi tipo showtell ?
<Framar> @gigirock sì anche con Gimp
<gigirock> Teflon, vai in "aggiornamento" linguetta in alto driver proprietari e vedi cosa ti propone
<Framar> dando il comando file mi dice cannot open... ecc
<Eli94> do
<Teflon> gigirock: Aggiornamenti software?
<gigirock> Teflon, si
<gigirock> Framar, ls -l directoryconfotodalcello | pastebinit
<Teflon> gigirock: ok, ora l'ho aperto, cosa ti devo dire?
<gigirock> Teflon, hai aperto driver proprietari ?
<Teflon> gigirock: Driver aggiuntivi
<Teflon> va bene?
<glpiana> Eli94, poi sudo modprobe wl
<gigirock> Teflon, ok si , leggi ti propone una serie di driver per la tua skeda ? scegli quello + attuale e testato
<Framar> mi arrendo... mi dice che non riesce ad estrare nella directory
<gigirock> Framar, che telefono ?
<Framar> android
<Eli94> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<Framar> va beh la marca è Stonex,
<gigirock> Framar, let's get Stoned
<Teflon> gigirock: Sto aggiornando con Nvidia
<gigirock> Framar, usa airdroid e copia quei file nella tua directory /Home/ tuonome/Immagini
<gigirock> Teflon, ok
<Framar> @gigirock già fatto
<gigirock> e non puoi leggere nella tua directory home/immagini ?
<Framar> sì che le legge, ma non le vede per nulla il software
<gigirock> Framar, ?
<Framar> Ehm...
<Framar> La cartella Home/immagini ecc. vede i file, e si vedono pure le miniature, RT invece non le vede per nulla. Mentre vede quelle della cartella "Pincopallo". Sempre di .jpg si tratta
<Teflon> gigirock:  ho fatto.. e si è di nuovo spento lo schermo, devo riavviare?
<gigirock> Teflon si riavvia
<Framar> gigirock e glpiana ho provato anche a passare le foto nella cartella "Pincopallo" dove il programma apre le JPG, ma nulla, vede tutti i file, eccetto quelli che gli ho copiato.
<gigirock> Framar, ls -l directoryconfotodalcello | pastebinit
<Framar> @gigirock devo proprio scrivere così come hai scritto tu?
<Framar> gigirock eccetto il nome della directory ovviamente...
<gigirock> Framar, ls -l e poi il percorso dove sono le immagini e poi | pastebinit
<glpiana> Eli94, allora mi sa che devi togliere secure boot per poter installare wl
<glpiana> Framar, hai fatto il confronto col comando "file"?
<Framar> glpiana ho provato a dare il comando file ma non mi apre nulla
<Framar> nè un file nè l'altro
<glpiana> Framar, si usa così: file "nomefile" e come output da informazioni sul file, formato e quant'altro
<Teflon> gigirock: il driver si è aggiornato e ho riavviato il pc.
<Framar> glpiana devo scriverlo tra virgolette con l'estensione?
<Teflon> ma lo schermo da lo stesso problema
<glpiana> Framar, no, esempio: file miacuggina.jpg
<gigirock> Teflon, come 6 collegato allo schermo vga, dvi ,hdmi ?
<Framar> hahaha ok... invece per il percorso directory ls -l home/scrivania/immagini... così?
<Framar> Se nel nome del file ci sono degli spazi devo toglierli?
<glpiana> Framar, no, devi usare "TAB" per quanto possibile, e in presenza di nomi simili usare \ seguito da spazio
<Teflon> gigirock: di sicuro non hdmi, come capisco la differenza tra gli altri 2?
<Framar> Una cosa alla volta (perché so pure un neofita di Ubuntu): ho scritto "(spazio)file(spazio)francesco.jpg e ho dato invio
<Framar> mi risponde: francesco.jpg cannot open "francesco.jpg" (no such file or directory)
<gigirock> Teflon, dal connettore  di collegamento: il dvi ha un connettore largo bianco ...
<glpiana> lo spazio prima di file non serviva. il comando va dato nella directory dove c'è il file oppure gli va dato il percorso completo
<Teflon> gigirock: è un vga
<gigirock> Teflon, aspe
<Framar> ok per pastebin come devo fare?
<glpiana> Framar, è una riga. copiala qui
<Teflon> Però vga è il cavo, ha un adattatore bianco
<Framar> non me la fa inviare
<glpiana> !paste | Framar
<ubot-it> Framar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> Teflon, potrebbe essere quello il problema
<Framar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20444746/
<glpiana> Framar, questa la apre o no?
<Framar> questa no
<Eli94> Può essere sudo apt-get install b43-.............
<gigirock> Framar, ls -l /home/francesco/Scrivania/Immagini/francesco.jpg
<Eli94> adesso non mi chiede più il Uefi :(
<glpiana> Framar, ora fai lo stesso con una che riesci ad aprire
<glpiana> Eli94, per la tua scheda serve wl a quel che vedo
<Eli94> ok riavvio e vediamo
<Teflon> gigirock: quindi cosa dovrei fare ora?
<Teflon> Potrebbe essere lo schermo?
<Framar> gigirock http://paste.ubuntu.com/20445038/
<gigirock> Teflon, sarebbe meglio avere un cavo dvi (penso) senza adattatori , visto la sk grafica che hai avrai anche delle migliorie visive
<gigirock> Teflon, mi sai dire marca e modello dello schermo ?
<Framar> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/20445383/
<Teflon> gigirock: LG Flatron W2234S
<Teflon> E' vecchio ma lo sto riutilizzando in attesa di prenderne un altro
<glpiana> Framar, ls -l /home/francesco/Scrivania/sceltissima/3456.jpg
<Framar> glpiana gigirock http://paste.ubuntu.com/20445550/
<glpiana> Framar, prova a dare: chmod 775 /home/francesco/Scrivania/Immagini/francesco.jpg
<glpiana> Framar, poi vedi se la apre
<Framar> no
<Framar> ah scusa cioè se il programma la apre?
<glpiana> eh
<Framar> no non la apre
<glpiana> ok, allora non so dirti. i formati sembrano leggermente diversi, ma non so se possa essere lì il problema. pensa se hai cambiato qualcosa sul telefono
<Framar> forse l'applicazione che ho usato... magari devo usare un convertitore
<gigirock> Framar, quella che non riesci ad aprire e' stata scattata con una Nikon d300 non con un cellulare
<Framar> No, il contrario
<Framar> quella che riesco ad aprire è stata scattata con la Nikon
<Framar> gigirock è il contrario: quella con la Nikon la apro, quella col cellulare no.
<Eli94> Niente non me le chiede più devo andare nel boot?
<gigirock> Teflon, ma la sk video ha l'uscita vga 'normale' ? , purtroppo quel video e' vecchio e potrebbe avere problemi con le frequenze delle uscite digitali
<glpiana> Eli94, sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Teflon> No, per quello utilizzo l'adattatore
<gigirock> eh Teflon , fai una prova se puoi accedere ad un altro video , ma penso che il problema sia quello, se vuoi prova a vedere nelle impostazioni se puoi impostare la freq a 50Hz magari risolve
<Eli94> glpiana: great adesso sudo modprobe wl
<glpiana> sì
<Framar> glpiana gigirock ho usato anche un converter, ma niente... forse RawTherapee apre solo le foto jpg da macchina fotografica
<gigirock> Framar, prova ad installare rawtherapee-data con sudo apt install rawtherapee-data
<Framar> gigirock ok
<Eli94> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<Framar> nulla
<glpiana> Framar, no, apre le foto dei cellulari senza problemi a quanto vedo
<glpiana> Eli94, ma lo ha installato sto bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<Framar> ma sto pensando che forse è l'applicazione che ho usato che crea problemi
<Framar> le sto modificando con il cell con un'altra app e vediamo
<glpiana> Framar, le foto originali le apri senza problemi?
<Framar> in che senso?
<Framar> altre foto per esempio da internet?
<glpiana> Framar, foto presa col cellulare prima di modificarla con l'applicazione che hai citato
<Framar> non ho provato ancora
<Framar> ora provo
<Eli94> si è quello che mi chiede il uefi
<Eli94> sembra manchi sempre il wl
<Teflon> gigirock: Va bene, ora provo, grazie mille :)
<glpiana> Eli94, e hai fatto tutto quello che diceva? hai riavviato?
<Framar> glpiana ggrock modificandole con un'altra app sul cellulare il programma le ha aperte, quindi il problema era dell'applicazione precedente!
<Framar> Risolto il problema
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> :)
<Framar> Vi ringrazio infinitamente!!!
<Framar> Tra l'altro glpiana fai questo servizio da molti anni, circa 5-6 anni fa io avevo ubuntu e mi sembra che tu mi abbia aiutato parecchie volte
<Framar> Grazie!
<Eli94> Si, ma niente
<glpiana> Eli94, non so cosa altro farti provare
<Eli94> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Eli94> niente grazie lost
<Eli94> e grazie per la pazienza
<glpiana> Eli94, spe, nel terminale scrivi: sudo modprobe wl | pastebinit
<glpiana> Eli94, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<glpiana> Eli94, copia entrambi i link
<joelabraham> ho scaricato ubunto ma non so come si istalla
<krabador> joelabraham, t'è finito nell'olio ?
<Eli94> eli94ubuntuuuuuuuuu@Eli94Ubuntuuuuuuuuu:~$  sudo modprobe wl | pastebinit
<Eli94> [sudo] password di eli94ubuntuuuuuuuuu:
<Eli94> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<Eli94> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Eli94> eli94ubuntuuuuuuuuu@Eli94Ubuntuuuuuuuuu:~$ dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Eli94> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<Eli94> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Eli94> uu:~$ dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20449077/
<glpiana> Eli94, lspci | pastebinit
<Eli94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20449406/
<glpiana> Eli94, dai di nuovo sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<glpiana> Eli94, parla ancora di secure boot?
<Eli94> SI
<Eli94> INSTALLO UNA VERSIONE VECCHIA?
<glpiana> Eli94, allora mi sa che il secure boot devi disattivarlo da bios. non chiedermi come però :D
<Eli94> facilissimo
<Eli94> Funziona devo fare altro?
<glpiana> funziona il wifi?
<Eli94> si
<glpiana> ottimo :)
<Eli94> devo fare altro?
<glpiana> no
<Eli94> ok grazie mille allora vado a preparare l'esame di c++
<matrix_> ciao, mi sapete dire un canale dove chiedere assistenza php/html? grazie
<matrix_> nessuno?
<matrix_> yooo?
<geolux> buongiorno sigori
<geolux> *signori
<krabador> !ciao | geolux
<ubot-it> geolux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geolux> aprendo Ubuntu mi ritrovo la scrivani vuota e senza barre laterale e superiore dei comandi
<geolux> il tasto destro funziona e quindi posso aprire il terminale
<geolux> avete un idea di come risolvere?
<krabador> geolux, da quando fa cosi'?
<geolux> stavo manovrando con i driver grafici Nvidia
<krabador> ecco
<geolux> se entro come ospite è tutto ok
<krabador> geolux, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<geolux> ok
<krabador> geolux, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<geolux> fatti
<krabador> incolla qui l'indirizzo web del secondo
<geolux> devo scriverlo manualmente perché sono su macbook
<geolux> asp
<krabador> geolux, nel frattempo specifica di che ubuntu stiamo parlando.
<geolux> krabador dovrebbe essere aggiornato. L'ultimo
<geolux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20461105/
<krabador> geolux, non è una risposta la tua
<geolux> krabador ho tutto bloccato non riesco a controllare la versione
<geolux> asp che provo
<geolux> krabador esiste comando da terminale x verificare la versione?
<geolux> giusto per completare le info, le mosche finestre che riesco ad aprire da tasto destro, si aprono al centro e non sono spostatili o ridimensionabili
<krabador> geolux, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> geolux, df -h | pastebinit
<geolux> krabador trovato con cat /etc/issue
<geolux> è la 16.04 LTS
<geolux> il df -h invece a cosa servirebbe?
<geolux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20462560
<xxaines> salveee
<krabador> !ciao | xxaines
<ubot-it> xxaines: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geolux> krabador No LSB modules are available, ma la versione è quella che ho scritto sopra
<krabador> geolux, uno ne serviva
<geolux> ok
<xxaines> salveee
<krabador> geolux, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> geolux, riavvia
<krabador> !ciao | xxaines
<ubot-it> xxaines: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geolux> krabador scusa coma faccio il carattere prima della sbarra? :(
<xxaines> Sorry..:D.. il nuovo client su ubuntu 16.04 è più complicato..
<krabador> geolux, in un pc , alt gr + ì
<krabador> xxaines, il nuovo client di cosa?
<geolux> krabador ho fatto il comando ed è ritornato sulla shell senza indicarmi alcun risultato è normale? riavvio con reboot?
<geolux> krabador OK RISOLTO
<geolux> salve signori
<geolux> dovendo utilizzare alcuni programmi che sfruttano OpenGL, volevo capire come fare per abilitarne le funzioni. In Blender xes, nel setup non compare
<krabador> la documentazione dei software in questione.
<geolux> si krabador lo so. Infatti nelle preferenze di Blender dovrebbe comparire la possibilità di abilitare, mentre ora non compare nulla. In una precedente installazione Ubuntu, invece sono stato aiutato ad attivarlo. Ma era una questione Linux e non Blender
<f843d0> geolux: ti servono i driver appositi per la scheda. Puoi controllare la presenza di openGL dal comando glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"
<krabador> se usi i nouveau
<krabador> è un po' dura
<geolux> si si già attivati ed abilitati
<krabador> e il tuo sistema a tripla scheda nvidia, ne risente
<krabador> "<geolux> si si già attivati ed abilitati" ---> complemento oggetto?
<geolux> si krabador ho caricato i driver Nvidia e sono su quello e non su nouveau
<krabador> nvidia dei repo ubuntu o del ppa ufficiale ?
<krabador> "In una precedente installazione Ubuntu" --> come mai non l'hai tenuta
<geolux> krabador stavo provando ad installare sullo stesso SSD di Win ma mi creava diversi problemi "error 99 all'avvio della boot" Quindi ho rifatto tutto sul secondo HD
<krabador> geolux, ssd partizionato come, in un sistema con uefi abilitato o disabilitato ?
<geolux> krabador nei Driver aggiuntivi ho disponibili ora, oltre a nouveau, nvidia-361 (quella riconosciuta ubuntu), nvidia-364 e nviudia-367. Ho fatto delle prove per vedere se abilitando una o l'altra il problema si risolveva
<geolux> krabador se non sbaglio uefi abilitato. Avevo seguito i vostri consigli
<krabador> geolux, grub andava a finire nella partizione efi ?
<geolux> krabador scusami ma sinceramente non ricordo :(
<geolux> krabador con questo comando dovrei installare OpenCL?  pacman -S opencl-nvidia
<krabador> geolux, domandati cosa è pacman...
<geolux> conosco benissimo ... ci giocavo tanto da piccolo e ora ci sono i Pokemon
<krabador> risposta sbagliata
<krabador> almeno domandati cosa stai leggendo, quando leggi articoli trovati sul web
<geolux> si vabbe dai :) serve ad installare quel pacchetto. Però mi chiedo appunto se occorre installarlo separatamente e non era contenuto nei driver
<krabador> certo , manda pure quel comando allora
<krabador> sai le cose, continua pure da solo.
<geolux> era una domanda (anche se manca il ?) l'ultimo mio periodo. Stavo cercando di capire
<geolux> grazie comunque
<brigat> Buonasera
<brigat> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ho un problema con le font delle cartelle e dei file sulla scrivania. In pratica è come se i caratteri "bianchi" e "l'ombra" del testo non siano bene allineati
<brigat> in alcuni casi il problema è pochi pixel in altri sono visibilmente non allineati
<kikko468> Hello !
<cristian_c> brigat: puoi mostrare un esempio?
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-23
<kikko658> Ciao, sapete se il LAMP installato con tasksel è completo di tutto e quindi si può mettere online in piena sicurezza?
<bobolo> to kikko658:so che non e' pertinente ma ti trovi bene con tasksel ?
<f843d0> kikko658: dipende da cosa ci hai caricato
<krabador> Dal nulla arriva Nanà e lei passato non ha creata da uno scienziato che da padre le fa.
<bobolo> te stimo fra
<lucabiasiolli> Quali sono i requisiti minimi e consigliatiper ubuntu 16.04
<Teflon> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare adobe AIR su Ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> Teflon, Note: Beginning June 14 2011, Adobe AIR is no longer supported for desktop Linux distributions.
<krabador> Teflon, https://helpx.adobe.com/air/kb/install-air-2-64-bit.html
<Teflon> krabador: C'è un alternativa? Perchè stavo provando ad installare TESO con PlayOnLinux ed il cd originale, ma richiede Adobe AIR
<krabador> Teflon, leggi risorse playonlinux, o del gioco, a riguardo
<krabador> !chat | Teflon
<ubot-it> Teflon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Teflon> krabador: grazie
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, ma davvero nn riesci a collegarti con un cavo al router  ? ci mettrestti 2 minuti esatti a risolvere la cosa ...
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-24
<rafgoh> Salve! vorrei installare il sistema operativo sul mio pc, ma non riesco, l'ho scaricato, messo sulla pennetta decompresso i file, ma quando vado su instal non mi fa andare avanti. forse non ho il programma per aprire il file?
<cristian_c> rafgoh: cone hai fatto tu, non funzionerà mai
<cristian_c> !usbwin | rafgoh
<ubot-it> rafgoh: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> rafgoh: inoltre, leggiti pure la documentazione ufficiale e della comunità
<cristian_c> !installazione | rafgoh
<ubot-it> rafgoh: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rafgoh> Grazie mille! Provo subito!!
<nicolac> ciao vorrei installare minitube dai repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> !info minitube
<ubot-it> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-1 (xenial), package size 858 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo aot-get install -y minitube
<nicolac> grazie
<nicolac> ho installato ma non mi compaiono i video che sto cercando
<cristian_c> nicolac: cobsulta le risorse di minitube
<cristian_c> qui si fa supporto a ubuntu, non a minitube
<cristian_c> !chat | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolac> va bene
<nicolac> possibile che da terminale mi abbia installato la versione per 32bit?
<cristian_c> nicolac: hai un ubuntu a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> nicolac: uname -a | pastebinit
<nicolac> si
<cristian_c> nicolac: incolla qui il link di risposta
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20729069/
<cristian_c> nicolac: dpkg -l | grep minitube | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20729220/
<cristian_c> ii minitube 2.5.1-1 amd64 Native YouTube client
<cristian_c> nicolac: la versione installata di minitube è a 64 bit
<nicolac> va bene
<Guest38706> salve
<Guest38706> voleveo chiedere una domanda
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi |Guest38706
<ubot-it> Guest38706: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest38706> stavo installando ubuntu sul mio pc e non mi dava l'opzione di installalro accanto al windows
<cristian_c> Guest38706: che windows hai sul tuo pc?
<nicolac> non trovo nessuna guida uffciale per risolvere problemi legati a minitube
<cristian_c> nicolac: minitube non ha un sito ufficiale?
<nicolac> non riesco a trovare i problemi da risolvere
<f843d0> nicolac: questo può essere un buon punto di partenza: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems
<cristian_c> nicolac: per favore....
<cristian_c> !chat | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolac> bhè ho trovato guide non ufficiale ma se le seguo mi avete cdetto di reinstallare tutto il SO e poi se vi chiedo una pagina ufficiale mi dite che non fate assistenza
<f843d0> nicolac: questo non è semplicemente il canale adatto, leggi sopra
<cristian_c> per parlare di certe cose
<nicolac> in ptratica è inutile l'assistenza se la soluzione che proponete è quella di reinstallare come ho fatto per molte volte. Ora che mi riferisco a guide ufficiali il problaema non è inerente. Un canale? un link? una chat?
<cristian_c> nicolac: guide ufficiali di che?
<cristian_c> nicolac: qui si fa assistenza ad ubuntu, ti si è suggerito più volte di reinstallare in seguito a manipolazioni dell'os che hai eseguito sulla tua macchina, non standard
<cristian_c> in conseguenza delle quali qui non si da assistenza
<nicolac> di ubuntu per risolvere i problemi con minitube. se cerco da google mi appaiono pagine che mi chiedono di installare repository non ufficiali
<cristian_c> nicolac: per tutto il resto, che non è supporto a ubuntu, puoi tranquillamente scrivere da altre parti, compreso il canale di chat
<cristian_c> nicolac: e prima ti ho chiesto se minitube abbia un sito ufficiale
<nicolac> non lo trovo
<cristian_c> !chat | nicolac , non utilizzare la risorsa di supporto per questo tipo di problematiche, ma
<ubot-it> nicolac , non utilizzare la risorsa di supporto per questo tipo di problematiche, ma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> nicolac: il canale è loggato, e serve a fini di ricerca
<nicolac> va bene grazie
<nicolac> è loggato vuol dire che
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> nicolac: è scritto nel topic del canale, che spero tu abbia letto, quandp sei entrato
<cristian_c> !topic | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Braciola> scusate  e buona domenica
<Braciola> ho perso l icona per vedere la rete
<f843d0> Braciola: dovrebbe essere l'applet di network-manager
<gigirock> Braciola: ma ti colleghi lo stesso ?
<f843d0> Braciola: dpkg -l | grep network | grep manager
<f843d0> !paste | Braciola
<ubot-it> Braciola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> Braciola: dal terminale sudo service network-manager restart
<gigirock> !pastebinit | Braciola
<ubot-it> Braciola: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<Braciola> sono connesso ho solo perso l icona
<f843d0> Braciola: hai anche già provato un riavvio? In seguito a cosa è sparita l'icona? Riceveremo mai risposte sui comandi segnalati?
<gigirock> Braciola: dal terminale sudo service network-manager restart
<Braciola> network-manager start/running, process 2417
<Braciola> volevo solo ripristinare l icona di default appena installato
<gigirock> Braciola: ma se premi il destro sulla barra n hai le opzioni ?
<Braciola> si che le ho
<Braciola> e sparita era di default
<Braciola> non ci riesco a trovarla
<Braciola> scusate praticamente dovrei solo ripristinare l icona di default appena installati l OS
<Braciola> grazie l ho trovata io plugin indicatore ciao a tutti
<dashsis> ciao a tutti
<alfonso_1234444> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | alfonso_1234444
<ubot-it> alfonso_1234444: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alfonso_1234444> ciao
<alfonso_1234444> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> alfonso_1234444, che ti serve di bello ?
<kikko842> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | kikko842
<ubot-it> kikko842: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kikko842> ciao
<krabador> kikko842, messaggio automatico ?
<taiock> Buonasera ragazzi mi potete aiutare?
<krabador> !chiedi | taiock
<ubot-it> taiock: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | taiock
<ubot-it> taiock: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !dettagli | taiock
<ubot-it> taiock: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<taiock> ok, sto tentando di installare Ubuntu , nel momento dell'installazione il processo si blocca segnalando un Errore : "esecuzione di <grub-install/dev/sda> non riuscita" come mai?
<krabador> !dettagli specificando hardware | taiock
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !dettagli | taiock specificando hardware
<ubot-it> taiock specificando hardware: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<taiock> ho un Hp pavilion 15 con windows 10 e desidererei fare una partizione con linux
<taiock> o meglio Ubuntu
<krabador> taiock, hai uefi ?
<krabador> taiock, hai letto la guida di installazione?
<taiock> Si ho UEFI
<krabador> e allora, come riportato dalla guida, con uefi abilitato , grub deve finire nella partizone efi
<krabador> non in /dev/sda
<krabador> puoi riportare passo passo, cosa hai fatto, fino all'errore?
<taiock> scusa la mia ignoranza ma che significa grub deve finire nella partizione efi?
<krabador> puoi riportare passo passo, cosa hai fatto, fino all'errore?
<krabador> !installazione | taiock
<ubot-it> taiock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | taiock
<ubot-it> taiock: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<taiock> ah ti ringrazio!
<taiock> ora leggo e provo di nuovo
<taiock> arrivederci
<krabador> e di rispondere alla domanda ù?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-17
<M11> Ciao,ho un dispositivo usb su Ubuntu 16.04,ma non funziona.Pare bisogna abilitare i permesso.Ho creato un'eccezione seguendo questa guida http://ask.xmodulo.com/change-usb-device-permission-linux.html ma niente
<M11> Questo qui
<M11> https://www.distrelec.it/Web/WebShopImages/landscape_large/7-/01/Digilent_ArtyBoardArtix_30063657-01.jpg
<Carlin0> M11, sei pregato di non postare link che non riferiscano a documentazione ufficiale
<M11> oh,scusa,non lo sapevo,ok
<M11> per il mio problema puoi aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chat | M11
<ubot-it> M11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<M11> grazie
<martinpi> buongiorno, qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntu mate su raspberry?
<TechMat> Salve a tutti!
<TechMat> Ho una scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce 940MX con 2 GB dedicati che entra in funzione solo quando ce ne è effettivamente bisogno. Sto provando la live di Ubuntu, come faccio a vedere se la scheda grafica è attiva?
<Carlin0> TechMat, hai la doppia scheda ?
<gigirock> TechMat, in alto a destra c'e' 'informazioni di sistema....
<TechMat> Carlin0 si ho la doppia scheda
<TechMat> gigirock non lo trovo
<TechMat> gigirock Sulle informazioni sulle grafica parla di Intel HD Graphics che è la scheda video integrata, come faccio a sapre se quella dedicata è attiva?
<gigirock> se non e' rilevata non e' in funzione, o tu puoi forzare dal bios l'attivazione....
<TechMat> Okay grazie mille!
<hasmat> ciao a tutti, mi serve un editor pdf da installare su xubuntu, quale scelgo?
<spritz8282> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo sia di ubutnu che del forum. ho un problema che sto provando a risolvere senza però riuscirci. ho istallato su un vecchio pc ubuntu 16.04 collegato alla tv tramite cavo hdm1 se la tv è impostata su source hdm1 bene ma se torno su tv e poi su hdmi lo schermo si disttiva
<spritz8282> prima qualcuno mi stava provando a dare una mano dicendomi di utilizare tramite terminale il comando " xrandr --output HDMI-3 --auto"
<spritz8282> ma è solo una temporanea,  dato che si riattiva lo schermo,  ma dovrei ogni volta collegarmi da remoto e lanciare questo comando da terminale, oppure cè una soluzione miglio?
<spritz8282> grazie:)
<gigirock> spritz8282, che io sappia rimane l'ultima condizione cmq puoi dare come comando all'utorun dell'utente ......oppure "programmi all'avvio"
<hasmat> ciao a tutti, mi serve un editor pdf da installare su xubuntu, quale scelgo?
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<bbanner> quando ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ho inserito gli account di google e mi sono apparsi i miei account di google drive sotto la voce reti
<bbanner> è possibile fare altrettanto con altri cloud tipo dropbox e Megasync?
<bbanner> senza dover installare ulteriori app?
<bbanner> o per lo meno indicatemi dove posso reperire informazioni
<gigirock> bbanner: si per Dropbox e no per megasync
<bbanner> grazie gigirock
<bbanner> dove trovo una guida in merito
<bbanner> ?
<gigirock> Nn so se esiste una guida specifica
<bbanner> intendo informazione al merito oltre il sito ed il forum di ubuntu
<gigirock> 6:30 PM <gigirock> Dropbox - Community Help Wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dropbox
<gigirock> Per megasync esiste il client ma non è nei repo
<gigirock> Quindi non posso dirti di andare su un sito che si chiama linuxpitstop
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-18
<Envasi0n> O. O
<Envasi0n> XD does no one talk in here
<luca007> buongiorno vorrei sapere se e' possibile navigare con  cavo  lan  se installo ubuntu
<gigirock> luca007, sicuramente puoi usare la lan , luca007 scarica 1604.2 live a 64 bit e prova , puoi provare senza installare
<luca007> ok  grazie mille    uso   rufus  per la chiavetta
<gigirock> bravo
<luca007> ok  procedo  mi dici quanta  ram  assegnare secondo te in  swap
<gigirock> luca007, per la live non ti serve la swap, una regola per la swap e' swap = RAM , se hai 8 Gb RAM metti 8 GB swap, luca007 il 97% dell'uso di linux desktop non prevede uso della swap
<luca007> ok grazie molto gentile
<geggiolo> salve salve
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> non va la live usb
<jk^> :(
<jk^> eppure ho seguito a puntino tutti i passaggi
<jk^> ho fatto f10 ho messo come "primo" disco rigido usb
<jk^> riconosce la penna, lampeggia il led della penna, poi esce un cursore che lampeggia, e non è manco che stia caricando perchè dopo tanti minuti era ancora lì a lampeggiare
<jk^> ho controllato sia md5, sia sha-1, sia sha256
<jk^> tutt'k
<luca007> buongiorno   ho installato ubunto ma  perche' firefox e in inglese
<Mr_Pan> jk^, come hai creato la usb ?
<luca007> si
<Mr_Pan> jk^, prova a crearla con Rufus da windows
<luca007> con  rufus
<luca007> lo fatto
<luca007> ma solo firefoxe' in inglese
<Mr_Pan> luca007, rispondevo a jk^ ...
<Mr_Pan> luca007, sei in live ?
<luca007> a ok scusa
<luca007> no  con il mio account
<luca007> la  versione  16
<Mr_Pan> luca007, da gestione lingua devi seleyionare italiano e poi Applica a tuttoi
<Mr_Pan> cosi facendo anche FF dovrebbe essere in italiano .. al riavvio
<luca007> da impostazioni  di sistema  dici
<Mr_Pan> luca007, si devi cercare la voce relativa alla lingua di sisttema
<luca007> c'e   italiano
<luca007> solo quello ma  ff  e inglese anche  se riavvioù
<luca007> ubuntu e tutto in ita  tranne ff
<luca007> non  sai cosa  puo essere
<luca007> provo a riarriare
<luca007> vediamo
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<luca007> ok
<Mr_Pan> luca007, da opzioni componenti aggiuntivi
<Mr_Pan> aggiungi questo https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/italiano-it-language-pack/
<luca007> ok
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia FF
<Mr_Pan> te lo ritroverai in ita
<gigirock> jk^, fai un po' di confusione nel senso che f10 lo fai per il menu di scelta di ubuntu aka Grub
<luca007> non lo installa  versione nn  valida  x la 51
<Mr_Pan> luca007, non usar eil mio link cerc ala versione pe ril tuo FF
<luca007> a ok
<luca007> che scrivo su   laa ricerca
<Mr_Pan> it language pack
<Mr_Pan> con i trattini
<luca007> it_lingage_pack in google
<luca007> dici  codi
<luca007> cosi
<Mr_Pan> se cerchi su google it-language-pack firefox 51
<luca007> provo spe
<gigirock> luca007, ma se hai installato prima ti conviene fare apt update.....
<luca007> nn  lo  trova  come  faccio update
<luca007> scusa ma nn sono pratico
<gigirock> luca007, hai installato ?
<luca007> no
<luca007> nn lo  trova
<gigirock> luca007, se nn hai installato non serve a niente perche' al riavvio perdi tutte le impostazioni
<luca007> quindi che faccio
<gigirock> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/italiano-it-language-pack/versions/ cmq qui ci sono i pak per le varie versioni
<gigirock> luca007, se il sistema ti piace lo installi definitivamente
<luca007> vabbe  grazie
<luca007> poi vedo  come  risolvere
<luca007> grazie
<casillas> salve, è possibile ripristinare i ppa di base di ubuntu 17.04?
<Mr_Pan> cas
<jk^> [11:02] <Mr_Pan> jk^, come hai creato la usb ?
<jk^> unetbootin
<Mr_Pan> jk^, da windows ?
<Mr_Pan> meglio se la rifai con rufus ... unetbootin non funziona ...
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jk^> [11:16] <gigirock> jk^, fai un po' di confusione nel senso che f10 lo fai per il menu di scelta di ubuntu aka Grub
<jk^> non gigirock, f10 per entrare nel bios e cambiare la sequenza di boot in modo da mettere primo l'usb disco rigido cioè la pen drive avviabile fatta con unetbootin con l'os sopra
<jk^> ok Mr_Pan, strano, mi ha sempre funzionato per le altre cose unetbootin
<jk^> e poi è quello più famoso
<Mr_Pan> jk^, fidati vai di rufus
<Mr_Pan> non funge ...
<jk^> ok
<jk^> cmq la mia è lubuntu che ho scaricato
<David77> jk^ lts 16.04 spero
<jk^> sì
<jk^> 16.04.02
<Mr_Pan> perfetto
<David77> ottimo! io sono adesso su lubuntu 16.04, ma avendo solo ubuntu non ho usato programmi win per fare la usb ;)
<jk^> ma va bene se prend rufus portable? o è meglio usare quello che s'installa?
<Mr_Pan> e' la stessa cosa
<jk^> mi sembrano tutt'e due portable infatti :\
<David77> jk^ personalmente io preferisco un portable. se è fattp bene per me è meglio
<David77> *fatto
<jk^> RICHIEDE DOWNLOAD
<jk^> Questa immagine usa Syslinux 6.03/20151222 ma questa applicazione include solo i file di installazione per Syslinux 6.03/2014-10-06
<jk^> Poichè le nuove versioni di Syslinux non sono compatibili con le precedenti e non sarebbe possibile per Rufus includerle tutte, devono essere scaricati da internet due file aggiuntivi ('ldlinux.sys' e 'ldlinux.bss')
<jk^> Selezina "Sì" per collegarti ad internet e scaricare questi due file
<jk^> Seleziona "No" per annullare l'operazione
<jk^> uff
<jk^> non so manc se è arrivato
<gigirock> jk^, nn pastare tante righe..... cmq si seleziona si
<jk^> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/69f34161-download-desktop-usb-windows-3.jpg
<jk^> dovrebbe essere questo messaggio, anche se l'ho trovato solo in inglese su google
<gigirock> jk^, vai vai seleziona si
<jk^> ok poi mi dice che è un iso ibrida e mi dice di scegliere tra immagine iso (copia file) o immagine DD (immagine disco)
<gigirock> jk^, iso
<jk^> ok
<Innerina> Salve come riesco a vedere se mi funziona la scheda Wi-Fi?
<Innerina> Comando da terminale?
<David77> Innerina: che versione di ubuntu?
<Innerina> Sono ferma alla 16.04 credo...
<David77> Innerina: la 16.04 è l'ultima lts quindi va bene. la versione la vedi con cat /etc/lsb-release
<Innerina> Sì ho controllato... Fatto sta che mi continua a cadere la connessione e non riesco a capire cos'é...
<Innerina> Se é la scheda Wi-Fi, il modem, o i cavi, anche se mi sembrano a posto...
<David77> quindi hai Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Innerina> Il segnale ADSL c'è
<Innerina> Sì, desktop Mate
<David77> ma ti funziona l'ethernet e non il wifi oppure tutti e 2?
<Innerina> Il bello è che non capisco bene se funzionano, sembra che l'ethernet regga più del Wi-Fi ma poi cade pure quello, ora non mi fa collegare al modem...
<David77> modem? o router adsl?
<Innerina> Router ADSL di proprietà
<gigirock> Innerina: collega Ethernet e Continua a piegare il modem....
<David77> ok. quindi per andare sulla wifi ti chiede la password ed entri ma poi ti lascia? io proverei a disattivare temporaneamente la wifi e vedere se la LAN ethernet va bene
<Innerina> No, si connette automaticamente, il problema è proprio come se perdesse il segnale, se riavvio il router si ripiglia...
<Innerina> Solo che regge poco, anche rimanendo solo in LAN non va più
<gigirock> Una cosa per volta : disattiva il Wi-Fi e usa solo EtherNet fai un Ping e vediamo quanto dura
<Innerina> Il router ha 3 anni, possibile che si sia rotto, usandolo quotidianamente...
<Innerina> ?
<Innerina> Ok
<David77> esatto come dicevo prova a disattivare la wifi. devo dire che anche io ho avuto un po' di problemi con ubuntu quando contemporaneamente avevo wifi e la
<Innerina> Adesso é in uno di quei momenti che non va e se ho solo LAN non mi connette al router per riavviarlo
<Innerina> Devo spegnerlo ed aspettare un attimo per riavviarlo
<Innerina> Ma é possibile che il router dopo 3 anni si rompa?
<gigirock> Si è possibile. Adesso quando puoi disabilita il Wi-Fi sul router
<David77> Innerina: che dns hai? dhcp anche su LAN?
<Innerina> Uh devo guardare sulle impostazioni
<Innerina> Sì Dhcp pure su Lan
<Innerina> Dns credo siano quelli normali
<gigirock> Lol
<Innerina> Mi si è connesso togliendo wifi
<gigirock> Ottimo
<Innerina> La cosa che mi secca é che però per risparmiare i giga collegavo anche il cell al Wi-Fi...
<gigirock> Ma il Wi-Fi lo hai tolto dal router o dal pc ?
<Innerina> É disconnesso da wifi, lo vede e basta
<Innerina> Da PC cmq
<gigirock> Ok pinga il modem e vediamo numeri abbiamo
<Innerina> Comando?
<gigirock> Ping indirizzo ip del modem
<Innerina> Ok
<gigirock> Innerina: se le risposte del modem sono sempre le stesse vuol dire che andiamo bene
<Innerina> Circa 0,400 ms
<Innerina> No variano leggermente
<gigirock> Innerina disabilita IPv6 dalla conf Wi-Fi
<David77> Innerina: se ok da ethernet e disattivi il wifi dal pc puoi anche provare a riattivare il wifi del router per il cell. io infatti faccio così su xubuntu 14.04 quando devo collegarmi in lan
<David77> intanto la lan è sicuramente più veloce del wifi
<Innerina> Sì ma se mi cade la LAN il wifi non mi para le chiappe...
<daddyan> Buon pomeriggio. Volevo chiedervi un informazione sul dual boot con windows. Sul mio pc ho montati due dispositivi di memorizzazione: un ssd e un hard disk. Sull'ssd ho installato windows 10 pro. Sul Hd ho installato, su una partizione dedicata l'ultima versione di ubuntu. Io, per far partire il grub di ubuntu, ho dovuto impostare manualmente l'ord
<daddyan> ine di avvio dei dischi direttamente dal menu UEFI. Così, mettendo come priorità l'hdd si avvia il grub di ubuntu che mi permette di scegliere tra ubuntu e windows. Se metto come priorità l'ssd, parte direttamente windows. La mia domanda finale è: se io elimino la partizione di ubuntu devo per forza reimpostare il boot loader di windows? Perché non
<daddyan>  sono provvisto di cd d'installazione dello stesso e non posso ripristinarlo.
<Innerina> Come disabilità Ipv6?
<Innerina> *disabilito
<gigirock> Innerina: devo procedere in bici comunque vai nelle impostazioni della conf Wi-Fi e c'è la linguetta IPv6
<Innerina> Sì
<Innerina> Grazie, vi faccio poi sapere se va meglio...
<daddyan> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutare anche me?
<Joshua^Dunamis> daddyan, scusa eh! Se elimini Ubuntu e imposti dall'UEFI l'ssd parte direttamente Windows!
<Ultimo89> Salve ragazzi, potreste indicarmi il nome del software per la formattazione della pen drive per l'installazione di ubuntu, preciso che non mi riferisco al live usb ma vorrei un'installazione stabile su PC, grazie in anticipo...
<Mr_Pan> Ultimo89, da windos usa Rufus
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<David77> Ultimo89: consiglio una versione lts quindi la 16.04
<sys214> salve, ieri ho installato ubuntu, Description: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<sys214> Release: 16.04
<Mr_Pan> sys214, bene ,,,,,
<sys214> ho installato aggiornamenti e spento il pc... ora non riesco a loggare con il mio account, ma nella sessione ospite nessun problema
<sys214> con il mio account cerca di entrare, ma dopo un ritardo di due secondi mi rimostra la schermata di login. Da terminale effettuo l'accesso quindi credo che sia solo un problema del desktop... come posso risolvere?
<David77> sys214: non ti dice neanche che hai sbagliato la password?
<sys214> no la password è corretta ma non riesce a caricare il desktop e dopo un pò mi ridà la casella per effettuare il login
<David77> sys214: hai provato ad entrare in recovery mode?
<sys214> precisamente cosa dovrei fare?
<sys214> una volta entrato intendo
<David77> sys214: al grub premi esc e scegli il recovery mode
<Mr_Pan> sys214, hai installato driver nvidia  ?
<sys214> Mr_Pan no, fatto solo aggiornamenti da console
<Mr_Pan> ok
<sys214> David77 ok ora provo
<Mr_Pan> sys214, aspetta
<David77> aspetta
<sys214> okok
<Mr_Pan> dalla finestra di login     ctrl+alt+f1
<Mr_Pan> loggati con il tuo utente
<sys214> ci sono
<Mr_Pan> ok
<David77> sys214: p.s. hai mica installato qualche PPA aggiuntivo. comunque segui il buon Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> sys214, ora entra nella home del tuo utente
<Mr_Pan> cd /home/<tuo utente>
<sys214> David77 nulla
<sys214> ci sono
<Mr_Pan> sys214, ora    sudo mv .Xautorithy Xautorithy
<Mr_Pan> sys214, ci sei
<sys214> si ma dice che non esiste
<Mr_Pan> hai scitto correttamente il nome  ? con il punto  ?  fai copia/incolla
<sys214> credo dipenda dalla cifratura delle cartelle personali.... solo che ieri non ho avuto nemmeno il tempo di impostare la passphrase
<sys214> quindi se tento di sbloccare la cartella non me lo fa fare perchè mi chiede una password che non è impostata su nulla
<Mr_Pan> sys214, e quando lo dici che hai la cartella utente criptata...
<sys214> credevo che essendomi loggato me la sbloccasse :S
<Mr_Pan> eh no
<Mr_Pan> la passphrase e' diversa dalla password di login
<Mr_Pan> sys214, perche non hai inserito lo passphrase ieri quando hai criptato la home ?!? perche' hai bisogno di criptare la /home ?!
<sys214> metto sempre "cifrare le cartelle personali" durante l'installazione... all'avvio mi chiedeva di inserire la passhprase ma prima di farlo ho lanciato gli aggiornamenti... poi mi lampeggiava l'icona del riavvio e ho riavviato senza pensarci
<David77> sys214: e quindi avrai la home criptata e senza passhprase....
<sys214> però mi sembra assurdo che me la cripta senza una passhprase ...
<David77> 'poi mi lampeggiava l'icona del riavvio e ho riavviato senza pensarci'
<sys214> son contento per te se non hai mai fatto cazzate, ora non mi serve essere condannato
<Mr_Pan> sys214, calma
<Mr_Pan> nessuno condanna nessuno
<Mr_Pan> sys214, se cerchi sul sito italiano ci sono diverse soluzioni applicabili per tentar eil recupero dei dati da partizione criptata
<David77> neanche io ti ho condannato. ti lascio alla pazienza di Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> io tra poco devo chiudere
<sys214> ok ora provo a vedere un pò, grazie per tutto
<Mr_Pan> sys214, post vecchiotto ma valido https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=572171
<David77> sys214: ti auguro sinceramente di risolvere, ma se hai appena installato non ti conviene reinstallarlo? imho
<sys214> si, ma tu non saresti curioso di capire come risolvere un problema invece di formattare?
<Mr_Pan> sys214, se il tempo di reinstallazione e' minore della soluzione ... reinstallo e ciao ... dipende da quanto ho disponibile
<fabio_cc> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-19
<Mimmo84> Buongiorno
<Mimmo84> mi affascina da un po di tempo linux, ho voluto iniziare a provarlo su una macchina virtuale virtualbox, solo che al momento dell'stallazione di ubuntu non mi ha è stata chiesta nessuna password di amministratore (root) ho letto anche la pagina di man del comando su ma non dice niente al riguardo
<Mimmo84> digitando su mi chiede password ma non so quale....
<gigirock> Mimmo84, user dovrebbe essere ubuntu e la password e' vuota....
<gigirock> Mimmo84, ma hai installato o stai usando una live ?
<[Enrico]> Mimmo84: in Ubuntu l'utente root non ha una password e questo significa anche che non puoi usare il comando su. Per diventare root devi usare il comando sudo (generalmente sudo -i per avere una shell interattiva). Il comando sudo ti chiedera la tua password per autenticarti
<[Enrico]> la tua non quella di root
<[Enrico]> ovviamente sei libero ti settare una password per l'utente root e usare il comando su
<[Enrico]> se lo fai, usa una password sicura e difficile da immaginare (vedi anche https://xkcd.com/936/ )
<Mimmo84> capisco...io ho ricordi di vecchie distribuzioni linux...
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per verificare l'automount in ubuntu17.04, devo controllare le voci: /org/gnome/desktop/media-handling/automount ?
<sacarde> anche se gira unity?
<Mimmo84> quindi solo l'utente che ha installato linux conosce teoricamente la password sudo mentre i nuovi utenti teoricamente non possono usare il comando sudo o sbaglio
<Mimmo84> dato che sudo da quanto leggo in man cambia anche i vari utenti
<fabio_cc> Mimmo84, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<fabio_cc> Mimmo84, non esiste una password sudo: la password che va usata è quella del proprio utente, che però deve essere abilitato all'utilizzo di sudo
<Mimmo84> perfetto grazie
<Mimmo84> qual'è il motivo principale per il quale è stato ''eliminato o comunque ridotto in parte'' l'utilizzo di su in ubuntu?
<Carlin0> motivi di sicurezza (dicono)
<Carlin0> cmq su non è eliminato
<Carlin0> root è disabilitato ma su funziona
<Carlin0> !chat | Mimmo84
<ubot-it> Mimmo84: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pisistrato> Ho un computer dektop AMD 64 Athlon x2 3800 quale versione di Ubuntu posso usare_
<Carlin0> Pisistrato, xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> o mate anche
<Pisistrato> grazie, a 32 bit o 64 bit
<Carlin0> Pisistrato, se ci dici il modello esatto di cpu ...
<Mimmo84> grazie Carlin0
<Pisistrato> AMD Athlon tm 64 X2 Dual Core processor 3800+ 2.00 GHz
<Carlin0> 64 bit Pisistrato
<Pisistrato> Grazie mille!
<Carlin0> Pisistrato, evita la 17.04 che è affetta da parecchi bug meglio la 16.04
<Carlin0> avrà letto ? boh
<gigirock> Carlin0, adesso esiste anche ubuntu budgie remix apposta per pc datati......
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/a/korBo Carlin0
<gigirock> e' anche una 1604.2 lts quindi hai finito di consigliare la skifolubu o la skifoxubu Carlin0
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> rufus non riesce a scaricare quei file, parlo della creazione della live usb
<jk^> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> jk^, parli di syslinux ?
<jk^> spè pasto
<jk^> n'attimo sennò brucia il dolce :P
<jk^> Your paste has triggered our automatic SPAM detection filter. This happens when certain keywords are detected in a paste. It can also happen if you are creating a lot of pastes in a short period of time. To confirm you are not a bot, please solve the captcha below. PRO users don't get asked to solve captchas.
<jk^> vabbè, non so perchè mi dava questo messaggio il sito pastebin
<jk^> cmq
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/cYLai15D
<jk^> gigirock
<Mimmo84> ciao a presto
<jk^> gigirock?
<jk^> hai letto?
<fabio_cc> [11:57:08] <gigirock> e' anche una 1604.2 lts quindi hai finito di consigliare la skifolubu o la skifoxubu Carlin0 -> puoi anche evitare questi commenti qui, grazie :)
<fabio_cc> [12:35:52] <jk^> vabbè, non so perchè mi dava questo messaggio il sito pastebin -> se usi https://paste.ubuntu.com/ non avrai problemi
<gigirock> fabio_cc, si scusa ho sbagliato a pastare
<gigirock> jk^, per ora niente paste.....
<jk^> spè lo rimetto
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/LzDjL0bd
<jk^> gigirock
<jk^> cmq non ci capisco una mazza, ho letto solo che non è riuscito a scaricare quei due file
<gigirock> perfetto adesso infila quella chiavetta nel tuo pc spento e accendi ........
<jk^> ok, ma mi dice che non è riuscito a scaricare quei due file :\ prima di avviare il processo con rufus, mi diceva che aveva bisogno di quei due file
<jk^> ldlinux.sys
<jk^> ldlinux.bss
<jk^> infatti dove sta rufus portabile c'è una nuova cartella "Rufus_Files" con altre sottocartelle, ma tutte vuote
<gigirock> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<gigirock>  jk^ dice questo
<jk^> mmmh cioè una vecchia versione di quei file :\ mi pare un ripiego :\ dovendoli scaricare io manualmente è possibile?
<gigirock> jk^, vai a kernel.org e vedi che versione e' arrivato syslinux
<Cf112> Salve. Volevo chiedere informazioni circa i driver audio per Ubuntu in un pc che Monta un processore intel (cherry trail)
<gigirock> Cf112, che driver audio ?
<Mr_Pan> Cf112, se non hai schede audio separate quelle integrate nel 99,9% dei casi vengono rilevate automaticamente
<Cf112> Non la riconosce proprio
<Cf112> Il computer è un asus e200ha
<gigirock> Cf112, e il chip audio e' .......
<Cf112> intel sst with codec conexant cx2072x
<Cf112> Le informazioni potrebbero non essere corrette, ma è quello che ho trovato
<Cf112> Non riesco a risalire al nome utilizzando questo stesso pc
<gigirock> Cf112, ma attualmente e' installato ubuntu ?
<Cf112> Si
<Mr_Pan> Cf112, versione ?
<Cf112> 17.04
<Mr_Pan> Cf112, apri Terminale (CTRL+ALT+t) e digita alsamixer
<jk^> Latest Stable Kernel:
<jk^> Download
<jk^> 	
<jk^> 4.12.2
<jk^> rufus parla di 6.03 mi pare
<Cf112> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Cf112> Mi sai dire qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> Cf112, notiyie non buone ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1563110 in linux "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [High,Fix committed]
<jk^> quindi pensavo se questi due file servono e rufus non riesce a scaricarli, possono scaricarli manualmente da me, solo che dovrei sapere dove, e poi in che cartella metterli
<jk^> Mr_Pan
<jk^> gigirock
<Mr_Pan> jk^, da qui https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/6.xx/
<Mr_Pan> e li metti nella cartella di rufus (usi portable???)
<Cf112> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/04/19/hdmi-audio-in-linux-is-now-working-on-cherry-trail-mini-pcs-openelec-7-0-image-released/
<Cf112> Che mi dici di questo?
<Mr_Pan> Cf112, non e' ubuntu ...
<Cf112> Ok dai
<Cf112> Ti ringrazio
<jk^> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKz72ErZXVAhUKvhQKHajlCP8QFghCMAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.syslinux.org%2F&usg=AFQjCNHfU1Z6cLVU-_3vD3g9z-dNJQOTuw
<jk^> ops
<jk^> www.syslinux.org
<jk^> non è questo il sito ufficiale?
<Mike932> ciao a tutti, ho xubuntu 14.04 lts ma non mi funziona il wifi, se vado alle connessioni mi porta solo quella ethernet
<jk^> Mike932 che hardware hai me lo descrivi un po' perchè sono indeciso tra xubuntu e lubuntu
<Mike932> la scheda di rete non so quale sia
<jk^> e se ci girasse xubuntu, forse metterei xubuntu, ma non so se ci gira :\ allora al momento mi son buttato su lubuntu, magari mi sbaglio ma xubuntu dev'essere meglio o no? :\ lubuntu è troppo "Povero" forse :|
<jk^> no, dico ram, hd, cpu, schede ecc.
<Mike932> ah ok
<Mike932> ho un ssd da 128gb
<Mike932> 2gb di ram
<Mike932> la scheda video è molto obsoleta è una SIS
<Mike932> processore AMD sempron processor 3000+
<jk^> quanti ghz?
<Mike932> 1.8
<jk^> mmmh stai messo meglio di me
<jk^> già solo per l'ssd
<Mike932> tu come sei messo?
<Mike932> Ho cambiato pc per comodità, riscrivo il problema, ho xubuntu 14.04 lts e non riesco a navigare in wifi, solo via connessione ethernet
<piscari> scusate, mi sto perdendo in un bicchier d'acqua..... ho scaricato il file lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso e vorrei metterlo su una chiavetta per poi installarlo ma non capisco cosa fare......
<scaripi> scusate, mi sto perdendo in un bicchier d'acqua..... ho scaricato il file lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso e vorrei metterlo su una chiavetta per poi installarlo ma non capisco cosa fare...... qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie mille
<scaripi> vorrei installarlo su un pc dove attualmente c'è xp...
<gigirock> !usb-win
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> scaripi: da xp scarica rufus che ti creerà in chiavetta da cui potrai installare o provare. Ubuntu
<scaripi> grazie ad entrambi
<scaripi> con unetbootin posso solo installare o anche solo provare'
<scaripi> ?
<gigirock> Con entrambi i tool puoi fare entrambe le cose
<scaripi> con cosa è meglio provare prima?
<scaripi> leggo più volte di rufus..... sarà meglio questo?
<scaripi> ok provo rufus..... :-)
<scaripi> grazie ragazzi ora installo rufus e semmai poi torno se non mi è chiaro qualcosa.
<scaripi> scusate una domanda: se installo lubuntu su pc con xp mi cancella tutti i miei files e cartelle create? Ad esempio i documenti e immagini...
<fabio_cc> notte
<francesco2112> ciao ragazzi, so che è una domanda molto banale quella che vi faccio, mi potreste illustrare come istallare tramite usb e creare una pennetta usb per tale scopo??
<francesco2112> :) comprendo a pieno le vostre capacita
<francesco2112> ripeto potreste illustrarmi come fare a creare un a pennetta usb flash, ovvero per poter installare tramite usb ubuntu?
<Carlin0> francesco2112, hai windows ?
<Carlin0> per creare la penna usb di installazione su windows usa rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<etrusco> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu sul notebook. Ora provavo a collegarci la stampante ma non so cosa devo fare. ho trovato online che forse dovevo  installare hplip . ma ho inserito a terminale dpkg -l hplip
<etrusco> e mi dice che è già installato.. cosa devo fare per utilizzare la mia stampante hp?
<etrusco> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi..?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-20
<Glak> Salve volevo una piccola informazione
<Glak> Se installo Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows 10 e poi se lo volessi togliere senza intaccare l'mbr di windows come posso fare?
<guenda> Ciao! Se non mi ricordo più la password amministratore come posso fare? non mi fa fare gli aggiornamenti e scaricare i plug in per la visione dei video senza.... grazie
<testxubuntu> buongiorno
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> una riga
<Carlin0> che poi è sempre arg
<auroth> Salve, da qualche giorno, dopo aver aggiornato le repository, ho avuto qualche problema su ubuntu 17.04
<auroth> i problemi riguardano i driver
<auroth> in primis non viene utilizzata la scheda video integrata, prime-selector query da come risultato 'unknown'
<auroth> prime-select*
<auroth> La cosa non funziona neanche usando nvidia x-server settings, il quale mi dice di rieffettuare il login dopo aver attivato il driver, ma dopo aver rieffettuato il login le info sul pc danno ancora come driver grafico intel kabylake
<kikokiko> buona sera a tutti. magari qualcuno mi sa aiutare. Non mi era successo nulla di particolare, in negativo con ubuntu sino a 2 giorni or sono. Non riesco ad aprire un disco esterno. Direi strana. Mi apre solo una parte del disco esterno. e mi da un errore lungo da leggere e per me non decifrabile. dovrei fare un copia e incolla. Vedo se ci riesco.
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-21
<Splatto> ciao a tutti
<Splatto> ho una chiavetta da 8gb che funziona male. la vede da 64mb ma se la scollego e ricollego me la vede da 8GB. già formattata con gparted e ho fatto la procedura dello zero fill ma la collego al pc e vede ancora le partizioni precedenti!
<Splatto> è una cruzer edge da 8GB e ha funzionato male fin dall'inizio. si può recuperare?
<[Enrico]> Splatto: hai rifatto la tabella delle partizioni sulla penna con gparted?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Splatto> [Enrico], certo, con gparted. poi la formatto ma non cambia nulla
<[Enrico]> Splatto: allora è rotta
<Splatto> ma era nuova
<[Enrico]> Splatto: non hai mai avuto una cosa nuova rotta?
<[Enrico]> capita
<Splatto> ok
<ryuujin> Splatto: con gparted quantepartizioni vedi?
<gigirock> Perché prima non aveva manco quello... https://twitter.com/dcavedon/status/888398741497163777
<gigirock> Perché prima nn aveva manco quello  https://twitter.com/dcavedon/status/888398741497163777
<ryuujin> !chat | gigirock
<ryuujin> :D
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Splatto> ryuujin, dipende da come gli gira, a volte una da 64mb, poi capita che la stacco e la riattacco e mi vede quella da 8gb che ho creato io.
<Splatto> quella da 64mb è sempre spazio non partizionato, non so perchè
<Splatto> cioè vede SOLO uno spazio non partizionato da 64mb
<ryuujin> e\ una cruzer?
<Splatto> sì
<ryuujin> quelle sono strane... hanno due "dischi" in pratica
<Splatto> ah ecco :/
<ryuujin> tanto che su windows dovrebbe vederti un "cd-rom" e la chiavetta
<Splatto> su windows la vedeva come su gparted, 64mb di spazio da formattare
<ryuujin> ma non ti vedeva due device?
<Splatto> no
<Splatto> se gli davo formatta, vedeva solo sti famosi 64mb
<ryuujin> ah ok
<ryuujin> comunque, io ho avuto sempre un po' di picci con quel genere di hciavette..
<Splatto> quindi non è proprio da buttare, si sarà incasinato qualcosa con i due dischi?
<Carlin0> !chat | Splatto
<ubot-it> Splatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^^> https://pastebin.com/raw/nASucEKh
<jk^^> non riesco a scaricarli
<jk^^> il sito ufficiale l'ho trovato
<jk^^> ma non riesco a trovare dove scaricare quei due file
<jk^^> http://www.syslinux.org
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^^
<ubot-it> jk^^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^^> è inerente
<jk^^> è un log di rufus con cui stavo facendo la live usb
<Carlin0> e ma non si capiva nulla
<Carlin0> e cosa sarebbe che non riesci a scaricare ?
<Carlin0> jk^^, non mi sembra roba ubuntu
<jk^^> quei due file, avvio rufus, faccio la live e poi mi dice che gli servono quei due file e che deve scaricarli, io dico "Sì" e  poi però nel log leggo che non li ha trovati
<jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<Carlin0> ottimo
<ryuujin> !paste | jk^^
<ubot-it> jk^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jk^^> eh ma son solo sei righe :\ e poi avevo già fatto con pastebin  :\
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^^> [17:37] <jk^^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<ryuujin> recidivo
<jk^^> [17:38] <Carlin0> e cosa sarebbe che non riesci a scaricare ?
<jk^^> carlino ti ho risposto :\
<jk^^> [17:40] <Carlin0> jk^^, non mi sembra roba ubuntu
<jk^^> cmq sì è ubuntu
<jk^^> è una live usb
<k4p8> ciao a tutti, come faccio a reinstallare ubuntu?
<k4p8> o meglio come faccio ad aggiornare all ultima versione?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-22
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/8uZWyTZn
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> _____
<jk^> Provo a fare la live usb con rufus ma mi dice che mancano quei due file, mi dice se voglio scaricarli, faccio "Sì", ma non li riesce a scaricare come leggo dal log :\
<jk^> buondì gigi
<jk^> ho appena postato il mio problema a cui non trovo soluzione :(
<jk^> gigirock, ma quel client irc che si vede nello screenshot come si chiama?
<simo_guest> Buongiorno recentemente ho installato nel mio portatila ubuntu 17.04 e sto riscontrando alcuni problemi nella nagivazione. Oggi volevo collegarmi al sito www.codeacademy.com ma non riesco ad accedere. Pensavo fosse un problema di codeacademy ma se utilizzo una macchina windows il sito web funziona correttamente.
<simo_guest> Utilizzando sia chrome e firefox su ubuntu, non riesco ad accedere pienamente al sito... io invio la richiesta dei dati a codeacademy quando effettuo la login ma il server non risponde
<simo_guest> ho sempre la richiesta in pending...
<simo_guest> è possibile che ci sia un bug su una versione di firefox/chrome per ubuntu? oppure devo configurare qualcosa nel mio pc?
<simo_guest> codeacademy funziona correttamente perchè l'ho testato sia con il cellulare che con il pc fisso che ha windows, ma al lavoro utilizzando ubuntu non riesco ad accedervi
<simo_guest> Vi ringrazio in anticipo per la vostra disponibilità e scusate se ho scritto un papiro
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha parecchi bug
<simo_guest> Quindi meglio che faccio un downgrade alla versione LTS ?
<Carlin0> la 16.04 va molto meglio , se hai appena installato salva i dati ...
<simo_guest> va bene... cosa mi consigli di usare per creare una chiavetta usb installante?
<Carlin0> rufus su win
<Carlin0> creatore dischi di avvio su ubuntu
<simo_guest> ti ringrazio
<simo_guest> installo la 16.04 e ti faccio sapere se va tutto
<Carlin0> provala da live prima di installare
<simo_guest> Va bene
<simo_guest> avvio la live
<luca01> ciao, chi mi potrebbe aiutare con virtualbox?
<principianteubun> ho installato la versione 16.04.2 ma riscontro qualche problema negli aggiornamenti
<principianteubun> carlin0 forse hai ragione,forse sono costretto a mettere xubuntu
<luca01> ragazzi, mi aiutate con virtual box?
<principianteubun> ricordo che una volta installai la 12.XX ed andava benissimo
<principianteubun> credo che al momento stiano facendo la siesta pomeridiana
<luca01> principiante sai usare virtualbox?
<Carlin0> luca01, quale è il problema ?
<luca01> scusa Carlin0, sono un noob
<luca01> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu e vorrei metterla su virtualbox, dopo aver configurato la vm non riesco a trovare il file iso nel pc come si fa per farla rilevare?
<Carlin0> luca01, non diamo supporto qui a installazioni virtualizzate
<luca01> dove mi devo rivolgere?
<Carlin0> leggi la documentazione di virtualbox
<luca01> non mi è chiara, non capisco bene la lingua inglese
<Galliard> Ciao a tutti, non riesco più ad avviare Ubuntu, dopo aver messo la password è cliccato su login il pc resta bloccato nell'immagine di sfondo iniziale
<Galliard> Ho provato ad accedere con l'account ospite e funziona tutto alla perfezione
<Galliard> Cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Galliard, ma hai installato da poco ? hai fatto aggiornamenti ? cosa è successo prima ?
<Galliard> Allora, prima di questo avvio mi è successa una cosa strana, ho avviato a mi ha dato l'alert dello spazio su disco in esaurimento, dicendomi "su questo pc sono rimasti 0 byte liberi"
<Galliard> E non avevo scaricato installato nulla negli ultimi giorni
<Carlin0> Galliard, che versione di ubuntu è ?
<Galliard> Ho ubuntu installato da molto tempo, di recente però ho installato l'ambiente desktop xubuntu perché unity è troppo pesante per il mio pc
<Galliard> 14.04
<Carlin0> puoi provare ad avviare in recovery mode entrare nella shell di root e poi dare dei comandi per liberare spazio tipo sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge o sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> anzi essendo da root non serve sudo davanti
<Galliard> Ok,come entro in recovery mode?
<Carlin0> dal menù di grub la seconda voce opzioni avanzate
<Carlin0> e poi di nuovo la 2° voce del sottomenù che ti appare
<Galliard> Fatto, passo direttamente alla shell di root?
<Galliard> Ah ok c'è proprio la funzione clean
<Carlin0> prova anche quella ma se lo fai da root siamo + sicuri di cosa fa
<Galliard> Anche se mi ha calcolato solo 6 mb, poca roba
<Carlin0> dai quei 2 comandi
<Carlin0> apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Galliard> Ok stavo rimuovendo nel frattempo quelle, sono un paio di librerie obsolete
<Galliard> Ora sto nella shell
<Carlin0> questo dovrebbe liberare parecchio spazio
<Carlin0> e poi dai anche
<Carlin0> apt-get clean
<Galliard> Il primo non mi ha trovato nient'altro
<Galliard> Fatto
<Galliard> Provo a riavviare?
<Carlin0> Galliard, ce una voce per entrare in rete ?
<Galliard> Network - abilitare la rete
<Carlin0> si fai quella e poi dai questi comandi
<Carlin0> apt-get install pastebinit
<Galliard> Sì ma non riesco a uscire dalla shell
<Galliard> Il comando non era quit?
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> prova exit
<Galliard> Ok ci sono
<Galliard> Do quei tre comandi in sequenza?
<Carlin0> dai quei 2 comandi
<Carlin0> apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> l'ultimo comando ti da come output un link , copiamelo qui
<Galliard> Ho dato il comando per installare ma non succede nulla
<Carlin0> non installa e non da errori ?
<Galliard> Esatto
<Carlin0> Galliard, allora dai questo e  dimmi più o meno se esce tanta o poca roba
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> poca 2 o 3 righe
<Carlin0> tanta 10/15 righe
<Galliard> Non da nulla.. Ma sei sicuro che devo darli da network manager?
<Carlin0> no devi darli dalla shell di root
<Carlin0> hai abilitato la rete ? ora torna in shell di root
<Galliard> Ah ok, adesso come esco dal network manager? Exit non va
<Carlin0> dovresti uscirne in automatico dopo abilitato la rete
<Galliard> Aspetta si è riavviato da solo e adesso mi ha fatto fare il login
<Galliard> Sembra tutto a posto
<Carlin0> aspè apri un terminale
<Carlin0> e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Galliard> Ci sono
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e incollami il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Galliard> Paste.ubuntu.com/25146595/
<Carlin0> Galliard, se dai sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Galliard> Comunque adesso l'alert dice che mancano 186, 2 mb di spazio sul disco
<Galliard> Adesso sembrano essere quelli reali
<Carlin0> fa qualcosa ?
<Galliard> Me ne da 0 da rimuovere
<Galliard> Perché l'avevo già fatto prima con la funzione clean credo
<Carlin0> Galliard, sudo apt-get -y purge linux-image-3.16.0*
<Carlin0> hai un sacco di kernel vecchi da rimuovere se non lo fai si bloccherà di nuovo
<Carlin0> per mancanza di spazio
<Galliard> Ma è normale che si accumulano tutti? Devo eseguire questa operazione ogni tot mesi?
<Carlin0> con l'autoremove doverebbe farlo ma non va ...
<Carlin0> sta lavorando ?
<Galliard> Si, sta rimuovendo 4 GB di file
<Carlin0> e dopo dai anche
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> e almeno un po di spazio si libera ma ce ancora parecchia roba da rimuovere
<Galliard> Grazie
<Galliard> Periodicamente che cosa mi consigli di fare per fare pulizia? Io ho sempre fatto auto clean e autoremove
<Carlin0> e ma pare che non ti levi i kernel vecchi
<Carlin0> entra in chat da quel pc
<Galliard> Ok arrivo, adesso stavo con il telefono
<Carlin0> ha finito di lavorare il terminale ?
<Galliard2> Ancora no, erano pur sempre 4 gb
<Carlin0> quando finisce dimmelo
<Galliard2> Infatti quando ho avviato la recovery mode avevo una pagina piena di opzioni con versioni precedenti
<Galliard2> Adesso sta cancellando tutte quelle
<Carlin0> solo una parte
<Galliard2> Ancora sta lavorando, ti scrivo quando finisce
<Carlin0> ok Galliard2 quando finisce dai dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e passami il link
<Galliard2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25146749/
<Galliard2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25146749/
<Galliard2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25146749/
<Galliard2> Scusa l'ha copiato tre volte
<Carlin0> Galliard2, df -h | pastebinit
<Carlin0> occhio che il bot potrebbe arrabbiarsi per ste cose :)
<Galliard2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25146758/
<Carlin0> hai 5 gb liberi dammi 2 minuti
<Galliard2> Sì ma è normale, ho il pc pieno
<Carlin0> 2 minuti Galliard2 ... e torno
<Galliard2> Ho 500 GB di hard disk, di cui 50 sono dedicati a ubuntu e il resto alla partizione di windows, perchè avevo tutti i file lì
<Galliard2> Ok tranquillo
<Carlin0> Galliard2, apri questo link http://sprunge.us/HahR copia tutto in un colpo solo e incollalo nel terminale
<Galliard2> Ok sta lavorando
<Galliard2> Dice che in questo modo riesce a liberare altri 3 GB
<Carlin0> ti restano ancora 4 kernel ma un po di spazio l'abbiamo fatto
<Galliard2> Grazie mille davvero
<Carlin0> devo scappare ora :)
<Galliard2> Mi hai salvato :)
<Carlin0> se hai bisogno torna pure
<Galliard2> Buona giornata
<Carlin0> altrettanto
<fra97> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con il wi-fi. Ogni volta che riavvio o spengo il pc, non "salva" il fatto che abbia installato il driver per la connettersi alla mia rete wireless e ogni volta devo rinstallare il pacchetto da linea di comando
<gigirock> fra97: che pacchetto devi reinstallare ?
<fra97> Ogni volta devo reinstallare bcmwl-kernel-source
<gigirock> ah , aspe che guardo
<gigirock> fra97: devi vedere se il modulo wl non viene blacklistato , sai come fare ?
<fra97> No...
<gigirock> fra97: apri il terminale e fai sudo apt install pastebinit
<fra97> fatto
<gigirock> fra97: adesso more /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<gigirock> ti restituira' un link che copyincolli qui
<fra97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25147127/
<gigirock> fra97: barvo, allora devi entrare nel file con sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e devi mettere un # davanti all'ultima riga dove c'e' scritto wl
<gigirock> per salvare e chiudere fai ctrl + o poi invio poi ctrl + x
<fra97> ok fatto
<fra97> provo a riavviare :)
<fra97> grazie mille
<fra97> ciao!
<Galliard> @Carlin0 sei online?
<Galliard> Chiedo a tutti a questo punto.. All'improvviso dopo avere riavviato il pc non vedo più il puntatore del touchpad
<Galliard> Lo vedo soltanto in login, ma non si muove, poi entro e non lo vedo proprio
<Riccardone> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<ksnc> Ciao
<ksnc> ho un problema con il Wifi
<ksnc> ogni 5 minuti si disconnette
<Galliard> Ho provato a collegare anche un mouse da USB ma niente
<Riccardone> ciao a tutti
<Riccardone> come installo skype dal repository ufficiale ?? Mi viene resituito l'errore ""E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype"
<ksnc> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Galliard> @Carlin0 mi sa che cancellando i kernel ho perso i driver del touchpad
<Galliard> Digitando xinput non lo vedo
<Galliard> Non si collega nemmeno a internet
<Galliard> Credo che tutti i dispositivi siano spenti
<Galliard> Sono andato in proc/bus/input/devices e non vedo il touchpad
<Riccardone> !teamviewer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'teamviewer'
<Galliard> Nessuno può darmi una mano?
<David77> Buona giornata a tutti! come si fa a fare una teleassistenza, con la richiesta di codice prima di procedere, tra lubuntu e xubuntu? grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77, devi usare sw di terze parti
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-23
<macbook> ciao ragazzi ho un problema
<macbook> tento di installare IE e mi dice troppi argomenti e si ferma, da terminal
<macbook> qualche idea?
<macbook> qualcuno online?
<Alberto> Buongiorno a tutti. Avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho installato ubuntu ultima versione sul pc e vorrei passarlo sulla pen drive.
<RBY> REGISTER <Lynneyes/74> <jaydee.jp@me.com>
<Guest80912> Ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedervi un aiuto, come faccio a modificare l'immagine di blocco schermo in ubuntu mate? non quella del login, ma quella che compare quando il pc va in sospensione
<Antonio98> ho appena installato xubuntu ma non mi si connette al wi fi
<gigirock> Antonio98, ci stai parlando dall'ubuntu incriminato ?
<Antonio98> no
<gigirock> Antonio98, quindi il pc con il problema non si puo' collegare con cavo ethernet ?
<gigirock> Antonio98, hai installato la versione 17 ?
<Antonio98> si l'ultima versione
<gigirock> Antonio98, allora per prima cosa vai nelle impostazioni e disabilita ipv6 per il wifi , poi dal terminale sudo service ntetwork-manager restart
<gigirock> e riprova a collegarti
<Antonio98> dove trovo le imposta di ipv6
<Antonio98> non trova le reti wi fi
<Antonio98> ci sono due frecce una su e una giu
<gigirock> ah Antonio98 allora non funziona il chip ..... e' dura perche' devi sapere il tipo di chip che ha quel pc
<gigirock> sarebbe meglio collegarlo via ethernet , perche' in 'differita' e' difficile
<Antonio98> lo so ma al momento non posso collegarlo al cavo ethernet
<Antonio98> ho inserito il comando sudo lshw -c network
<Antonio98> prodotct: bcm4312 802.110g lp-phy
<Antonio98> vendor broadcom limited
<Antonio98> non so se puo essere di aiuto
<gigirock> Antonio98, certo che e' di aiuto... per fare funzionare quel chip devi caricare un altro driver .......
<gigirock> e vabbe
<antonio99> ho problemi con il wifi
<antonio99> non mi compaiono le reti
<antonio99> lo collegato con ethernet
<Novizio> Salve a tutti! Sono nuovo di Ubuntu e mi piacerebbe sapere perchè il download di Ubuntu è di 1.46Giga e ha bisogno di circa 119 giga su hd. Grazie
<Novizio> arrivo da pcdos e 119giga mi sembrano un pò tantini. C'è qualcosa che posso eliminare a priori o è così e basta?
<Novizio> Non spaventatevi arrivo da PCdos ma ho fatto tutta la strada fino a Win10
<rumikro> ciao a tutti
<rumikro> Ho un problema legato all'installazione di ubuntu su una nuova macchina, posso chiedere qui?
<rumikro> Boh
<idro> Salve. Ho un Toshiba Satellite di qualche anno che aveva Windows 8 preinstallato. D'improvviso non si avviava più, quindi volevo installare Linux (ho provato tutto il possibile, ma Windows è andato). Se il PC ha ancora il BIOS invece del UEFI, quali versioni di Ubuntu è meglio installare? Xubuntu?
<cysill> idro: Ubuntu puo fare entrambi
<idro> Ok grazie. Altra cosa: quando installo Ubuntu devo sempre mantenere una partizione fat32 come EFI?
<idro> Ne ha sempre bisogno anche lui?
<cysill> idri
<cysill> idro, no
<cysill> Se si utilizza il BIOS, no
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/sqKukZbU
<jk^> Using image: lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> Rufus mi dice che ha bisogno di questi due file e mi chiede se voglio scaricarli, faccio "Sì" ma poi dal log leggo che non riesce a scaricarli. CHe devo fare? Dove scaricarli sti due file e dove metterli poi?
<Giancarlo> salve a tutti
<matteqwerty> avrei una domanda, ho appensa installato la nuova versione di ubuntu ma l' audio delle cuffie e in generale qualsiasi tipo di audio non viene riprodotto
<Galliard> Qualcuno online può darmi supporto pe un problema alla connessione WiFi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-16
<pi___> exit
<jk^> Esiste un programma grafico per ghostscript?
<pinolo> Oggi accendendo il pc è comparso questo /dev/sda1:clean,8664242/19292160 files,57565496/77146368 blockz
<pinolo> Non si avvia
<pinolo> Aiutoooo
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-17
<pinolo> Non mi si avvia il pc. Non parte ubuntu 16.04 e mi compaiono scritte strane su schermo nero help me
<pi______> raga è possobile attivare webcam di un altro pc
<Carlin0> !chat | pi______
<ubot-it> pi______: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bryan> salve a tutti , avrei bisogno di aiuto , attualmente sono su ubu 16.04
<Guest13970> vorrei arrivare ad ubu 18.04 senza perdere però le migliaia di foto di famiglia che ho , come procedo ?
<Carlin0> !aggiornamento | Guest13970
<ubot-it> Guest13970: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<Guest13970> Carlin0: ce possibilità che qualcosa vada storto ? oppure e totalmente sicuro ?
<Carlin0> Guest13970, un backup è sempre consigliato , sicuro è morto
<Guest13970> Carlin0: mi dispiace , condoglianze , non sapevo che sia venuto a mancare , spero vadi tutto bene perchè hardisk esterno purtroppo non ce lo a portata di mano
<Guest13970> Carlin0: come faccio a sapere a che versione si sta per aggiornare ?
<Guest13970> mi dice solamente se voglio anvanre preme s , ma non dice a cosa , non vorrei ritrovarmi con vista :)))
<[Enrico]> Guest13970: se non hai un backup fermo, esci, vai a comprarne uno e fai prima il backup
<Guest13970> enrico , perche ? cancella l'intero hardisk ?
<[Enrico]> Guest13970: no, perché avere un backup è una cosa buona (a prescindere dal fatto se si sta per fare un aggiornamento o no)
<[Enrico]> e ringrazi il cielo che lo avevi il giorno che qualcosa va male
<Guest13970> se la procedura non prevede il cancellamento dei file , vado avanti nella fiducia che ubuntu non mi tradirà ,
<[Enrico]> molto male
<[Enrico]> anche perché se ti manca la corrente o muore il disco mentre sta facendo l'aggiornamento non è colpa di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Guest13970> Murphy insegna
<Guest13970> sono passato dal 10 al 12 poi 13 poi 14 poi 16 e adesso alla 18 sempre stesso pc stessi file , il problema sta che non ricordavo se cancellava i file ,
<[Enrico]> Guest13970: di solito succede proprio così. va tutto benissimo, fino al giorno in cui qualcosa fallisce
<Guest13970> non con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Guest13970> se hai tutta questa fidicia fai come vuoi
<Guest13970> nuova distro scarica in 2,56 min , adesso sta preparando la distro , vediamo come va
<[Enrico]> poi ehi è anche una questione di che valore si danno alle cose. Se i dati non valgono il costo del disco esterno USB, non conviene fare il backup
<Guest13970> diciamo che il valore effettevo e alto ma anche la fiducia che nutro su ubu e alta
<[Enrico]> male molto male
<Mr_Pan> malissimo direi
<Mr_Pan> ci sono n+1 variabili che potrebbero andare male .....
<Carlin0> inutile sprecare tempo lo si è avvisato faccia come gli pare
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: oh no non è sprecato, fa sempre bene dare il giusto peso alla cosa
<Guest13970> ahahahah nuovo modo di spammare ?
<Guest13970> ahahhaahahah maddai , carlino lamerino
<FabioNET> oddio che succede?
<Mr_Pan> FabioNET> troll
<FabioNET> Mr_Pan, è si quello si che è un trollatore
<PrimoApproccio> Salve
<PrimoApproccio> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<FabioNET> maronna ma sto troll resiste ancora nonostante i continui kick del chanserv
<FabioNET> eccolo
<FabioNET> entra ed esce come un topo di fogna
<FabioNET> Carlin0, fatti rispettare sto troll non può continuare all'infinito
<FabioNET> uhmm sembra che usa vutr come proxy meglio segnaare un abuso alla server farm
<FabioNET> sui server vultr
<FabioNET> sembra ceh abbia esaurito le idee intato l'ho segnalato all'autority of abuse sul suo vps
<Luca16568> Ciao a tutti
<Luca16568> Problema
<Luca16568> Ho fatto DVD da file ISO....ma non parte ad installarlo
<Luca16568> Fatto DVD da file iso
<Luca16568> A non parte.....ho un SSD nuovo....
<Luca16568> Entrato per la lingia ma ora sta il monitor fisso con la scritta e i puntini da 10 min
<Luca16568> Devo desistere o c è la soluzione? Grazie
<FabioNET> Luca16568, con cosa lo hai masterizzato?
<Luca16568> Non programma Wind....non ricordo
<FabioNET> Luca16568, non ho ben capito che programma hai usato?
<Luca16568> Non lo so ...non ricordo
<FabioNET> Luca16568, si tratta di un dvd o un cd?
<Luca16568> DVD ovviamente
<Luca16568> Ultima versione
<FabioNET> Luca16568, prova con xcdroast
<FabioNET> Luca16568, e rimasterizzi l'iso image
<Carlin0> !iso | Luca16568 segui la guida per la masterizzazione
<ubot-it> Luca16568 segui la guida per la masterizzazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Luca16568> Devo rimettere la HD con win7
<Carlin0> Luca16568, non diamo supporto a windows qui
<FabioNET> Luca16568, usi win7 con ubuntu?
<FabioNET> Luca16568, no win support qui
<Luca16568> Non e la prima volta che penso di passare a ubuntua non riesco ad installarlo
<Luca16568> Non chiedo supporto ma manco si riesce ad installarlo....
<Luca16568> Certo che come me tanti mollano il colpo
<FabioNET> Luca16568, che pc hai?
<Carlin0> Luca16568, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ?
<Luca16568> Azz....i7
<FabioNET> Luca16568, non è difficile ci vuole un po di impegno ma poco
<Luca16568> 32 meaga di RAM
<Carlin0> Luca16568, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ?
<Carlin0> Luca16568, hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ?
<FabioNET> Luca16568, vieni nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ma perchè ?
<Luca16568> Ho un cellulare ora
<Carlin0> ok Luca16568 segnati la guida che ti ho linkato e masterizza come spiega li
<FabioNET> scusami volevo dire anche xD
<Luca16568> Ok...scusatemi tanto se ho sbagliato, mi rimetto il win che forse e decisamente meno complicato.....buona serata
<Mr_Pan> FabioNET> lo abbiamo fatot in passato senza risultati
<FabioNET> Mr_Pan, prima o poi ci si riesce :D
<Mr_Pan> FabioNET> si spera
<mardel88> Ciao a tutti. Ho scaricato l'emulatore pcsx2 ma non so avviare il file eseguibile
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-18
<FabioFaenza> buongiorno
<FabioFaenza> ci sono un esagerazioe di Fabio in questa chat
<FabioFaenza> ho una grana con Samba
<FabioFaenza> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi
<Mr_Pan> FabioFaenza, se magari ci descrivi il problema .. .
<FabioFaenza> ok
<FabioFaenza> ho in server file con lts 16.04.4
<FabioFaenza> due condivisioni che vedo in rete
<FabioFaenza> oggi decido di aggiungere una terza condivisione con il nome di utenti
<FabioFaenza> nel file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<FabioFaenza> aggiungo le seguenti righe
<FabioFaenza> [utenti]
<FabioFaenza> comment = Condivisione file Ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !paste |FabioFaenza
<ubot-it> FabioFaenza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<FabioFaenza> path = /srv/samba/utenti
<FabioFaenza> browsable = yes
<FabioFaenza> guest ok = yes
<FabioFaenza> read only = no
<FabioFaenza> create mask = 0755
<FabioFaenza> la prossima volto ad usare paste
<FabioFaenza> ora quando ho scritto la prima volta queste righe ho fatto un errore
<Mr_Pan> FabioFaenza, anche perche´ se emtti troppe righe in oco tempo il bot ti caccia
<FabioFaenza> Ho scritto il titolo con la U di Utenti Maiuscola
<FabioFaenza> accedendo da un pc in rete mi sono trovato la nuova condivisione , ma quando ho tentato di aprire la cartella non mi da accesso e mi dice di controllare di aver scritto bene il nome
<FabioFaenza> quindi ho corretto l'errore le file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mr_Pan> ovvi oil percorso e´ case sensitive
<FabioFaenza> ma il problema persiste
<FabioFaenza> devo correggere qualche altro file ?
<FabioFaenza> ho rebootato il server e il problema rimane
<FabioFaenza> ora provo a mettere tutti e due maiuscoli invece di minuscoli
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan: a proposito di samba, io mi trovo cose condivise fra 2 pc, ma quando si tratta di accedere a partizioni montate mi da l'errore: non è stato possibile montare la condivisione windows: file già esistente, ribadisco che entrambi i pc sono linux (ubuntu e mint) e windows non c'entra nulla
<peppe124ub> appena finisci con FabioFaenza io aspetto tranquillamente
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, prova ad usare nitroshare
<FabioFaenza> che è ?
<Mr_Pan> !info nitroshare bionic
<ubot-it> nitroshare (source: nitroshare): Cross-platform network file transfer application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (bionic), package size 160 kB, installed size 533 kB
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<peppe124ub> installato su un pc e ottengo: Unable to listen on port 40818
<FabioFaenza> no stesso problema
<peppe124ub> per ora avevo ovviato a openssh-server che mi da l'accesso completo al file system root
<peppe124ub> OK, erano instanze di nitroshare in più
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<peppe124ub> grazie Mr_Pan nitroshare mi sembra più affidabile
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, prego
<peppe124ub> ma per far funzionare samba con le partizioni montate non c'è soluzione?
<kiokoman> peppe124ub: hai provato a cancellare /var/cache/samba dopo la modifica della configurazione?
<peppe124ub> no, che faccio la svuoto?
<kiokoman> era FabioFaenza che aveva problemi con samba ?_?
<Mr_Pan> kiokoman, si
<FabioFaenza> io
<kiokoman> FabioFaenza: cancellare /var/cache/samba dopo la modifica della configurazione di samba xd
<FabioFaenza> dentro la directory ci sono questi file
<FabioFaenza> browse.dat  gencache.tdb  netsamlogon_cache.tdb  printing
<FabioFaenza> quale devo rimuovere ?
<FabioFaenza> tutti ?
<Mr_Pan> FabioFaenza, devi dare il comando sudo rm -rf /var/cache/samba
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<FabioFaenza> grazie provo
<FabioFaenza> fatto
<FabioFaenza> ha cancellato tutti i file contenuti
<peppe124ub> svuotata la directory che avete detto, riavviato samba e sempre stesso errore
<FabioFaenza> che comando devo dare per riavviare samba
<FabioFaenza> samba restart ?
<kiokoman> FabioFaenza: sudo systemctl restart samba
<FabioFaenza> Failed to restart samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked.
<peppe124ub> le partizioni dei 2 pc che hanno problemi di condivisione si chiamano entrambe "DATI", ma gli UUID sono diversi con disitinti punti di mount sicuramente, potrebbe essere un problema?
<kiokoman> FabioFaenza: sudo systemctl restart smbd
<FabioFaenza> ho dato il comando e non ha scritto nulla
<kiokoman> se non ti dice niente lo ha fatto
<FabioFaenza> ora provo ad accedere da windows
<FabioFaenza> la cartella /var/cache/samba$
<FabioFaenza> è vuota ed il problema rimane
<FabioFaenza> mi sa che ci rigurdo questa sera adesso ho dei lavori da sbrigare
<FabioFaenza> grazie
<Mr_Pan> FabioFaenza, guarda anche nitroshare
<peppe124ub> FabioFaenza: per fare invia-ricevi funziona benissimo, lo sto già sperimentando
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan: cosa serve a FabioFaenza
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, condivisioni credo
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan: sbaglio io o nitroshare non fa condivisioni?
<FabioFaenza> nitroshare che è ?
<Mr_Pan> https://nitroshare.net/
<Mr_Pan> !info nitroshare bionic
<ubot-it> nitroshare (source: nitroshare): Cross-platform network file transfer application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (bionic), package size 160 kB, installed size 533 kB
<peppe124ub> da come si legge nel sito:
<peppe124ub> CROSS-PLATFORM NETWORK FILE TRANSFER APPLICATION
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, forse hai ragione fa file transfer ma non so se fa condivisioni
<peppe124ub> intanto lo trovo affidabile, ho persino riavviato il wifi e lui ha ripreso senza interrompersi
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, bellino
<FabioFaenza> ho sempre usato samba
<FabioFaenza> vi saluto adesso torno al mio lavoro di ufficio .....
<peppe124ub> ho finito il trasferimento ed ha creato una cartella vuota corrispondente ad ogni file! :-
<peppe124ub> ed è anche un po' fastidioso quando si ha tanti file e cartelle
<sadmo> buongiorno
<sadmo> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<[Enrico]> qualcuno | sadmo
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | sadmo
<ubot-it> sadmo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sadmo> è un po' complicato [Enrico]
<sadmo> praticamente non riesco più ad installare ubuntu
<sadmo> dalla versione 18 non c'è verso sul mio computer
<sadmo> praticamente quando avvio vedo solo il background e basta
<sadmo> ho cercato in giro, provate tutte... ma niente
<[Enrico]> quandi avvii la liveUSB vedi solo lo sfondo e niente desktop?
<sadmo> esatto
<sadmo> solo lo sfondo
<sadmo> parte con nomodeset solamente
<sadmo> però se installo con nomodeset
<sadmo> praticamente
<sadmo> poi riavvio sempre con nomodeset e parte
<sadmo> ma se installo il driver della scheda grafica (nvidia 1070)
<sadmo> poi non c'è verso di farlo partire in nessun modo
<sadmo> ne' con nomodeset ne' senza
<sadmo> e se avvio in pratica vedo solo una schermata nera e basta
<[Enrico]> sadmo: ok ho capito, hai problemi con i driver nvidia. Come hai installato i driver nvidia?
<Carlin0> !invio | sadmo
<ubot-it> sadmo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sadmo> ho provato ad installarlo in tutti i modi... in manuale, col gestore dei driver, purgando, ho provato l'acpi=off
<sadmo> veramente le ho provate tutte
<Carlin0> ma senza i driver proprietari va ?
<sadmo> no, devo sempre settare il nomodeset
<sadmo> l'unica distro che riesco ad installare adesso è mint
<Carlin0> e col nomodeset che problemi hai ?
<sadmo> e la cosa curiosa è che i driver NVIDIA sono della stessa versione
<sadmo> Carlin0 col nomodeset non ho l'accelerazione hardware
<[Enrico]> sadmo: invece di nomodeset puoi provare ad aggiungere le opzioni rd.driver.blacklist=nouveau modprobe.blacklist=nouveau ?
<sadmo> certo, potrei...
<sadmo> dove devo inserirle?
<[Enrico]> sadmo: al boot nelle optioni del kernel
<[Enrico]> sadmo: stessa cosa di nomodeset
<sadmo> eh dico in che posizione?
<[Enrico]> non importa
<sadmo> allora senti se ho capito bene
<Carlin0> ma installando i nvidia i nouveau vengono già blacklistati
<sadmo> ah
<sadmo> aspettate però
<Carlin0> lo fa automaticamente
<sadmo> all'inizio quando avvio da usb
<sadmo> mi restituisce una sorta di errore che mi fa pensare che il problema non stia solo nella gpu ma anche da qualche altra parte
<sadmo> ve lo vorrei fare vedere
<sadmo> ma è complicato perchè appare per una frazione di secondo proprio
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, leggi i log in /var/log
<sadmo> pure se sto in live?
<Carlin0> sadmo, cmq in molti con schede 1050/1070 hanno problemi , ci deve essere qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, nn lo so ..
<sadmo> l'errore comunque è qualcosa che riguarda PCI o PCI-E
<[Enrico]> si se installi i driver nvidia col gestore dei driver dovrebbe fare il blacklist automatico dei driver nouveau..... ma suppongo la cosa non accada
<[Enrico]> altrimenti bisogna che tu accenda il PC e acceda tipo via SSH o da terminale per capire come mai non parte la grafica
<sadmo> [Enrico] posso provare a fare come hai detto tu se pensi possa servire
<sadmo> ma la cosa però che non mi spiego è perchè con mint va tutto bene (a parte le temperature della cpu e della gpu alte)
<[Enrico]> sadmo: forse, è un tentativo. L'unico modo per sapere come mai il sistema non funziona è accedere al sistema da terminale mentre il problema è presente
<sadmo> e non sono riuscito nemmeno a farlo in nessun modo
<[Enrico]> dovrestri provare via SSH da un altro computer
<sadmo> mannaggia che mi si è scassato il portatile altrimenti lo facevo live con voi
<sadmo> comunque [Enrico] mo sto riscaricando la distro e provo a blacklistare come hai detto tu
<sadmo> tanto provare non mi costa niente
<sadmo> e se riesco cerco pure di farti vedere l'errore che da in avvio quello che riguarda PCI
<sadmo> secondo me fa pure un poco a cazzotti con il procio che è un kaby lake
<[Enrico]> sadmo: gli errori che ti fa vedere all'avvio li trovi anche in dmesg
<sadmo> cos'è smesg?
<sadmo> *dmesg
<[Enrico]> sadmo: dopo che hai avviato puoi fare il paste dell'output del comand: dmesg
<[Enrico]> sadmo: dmesg è un comando, stampa a schermo i messaggi del kernel
<sadmo> ah ok...
<sadmo> me lo segno aspè
<Mr_Pan> sadmo, non incollare qui ovviamente usa paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: com'è il comando del bot per fare nc blablabla ? :)
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !paste2
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste2'
<[Enrico]> !termin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'termin'
<sadmo> aspè Mr_Pan troppe cose :D
<[Enrico]> !nc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nc'
<Mr_Pan> nc termbin.com 9999 [Enrico]
<Carlin0> non c'è ma il comando è nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> grazie Mr_Pan
<[Enrico]> grazie Carlin0
<[Enrico]> sadmo: dopo che hai avviato connettiti a una rete e lancia questo comando: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> ti stampa un link a schermo, copialo e incollalo qui in chat
<sadmo> ok
<sadmo> adesso sto facendo la pennina
<sadmo> uagliù grazie mille eh per l'aiuto, siete preziosi
<Mr_Pan> tipico saluto del sudtirolo :D
<sadmo> avoglia... stamattina sono uscito fuori dalla finestra a fare lo jodel e ho fatto scappare tutte le vacche :D
<Mr_Pan> :P
<sadmo> ma poi c'è pure un altro fatto che sicuramente dipenderà da winzozz:
<sadmo> parlo di mint perchè è l'unico che io sia riuscito ad installare. Praticamente io lo installo, va tutto perfettamente per diversi avvii a caso (sempre a parte le temperature), poi improvvisamente sparisce grub e non posso più avviare
<Mr_Pan> si corrompre il disco  ?
<[Enrico]> mi è capitato di vedere dei Windows che corrompono la partizione UEFI e, casualmente, sparisce proprio il file di grub
<sadmo> no semplicemente sparisce grub
<sadmo> come se non ci fosse
<sadmo> avvio quattro o cinque volte normalmente
<sadmo> poi improvvisamente accendo e sparisce proprio la voce "ubuntu" nella lista di boot
<[Enrico]> sadmo: ti conviene fare il file system check (o lo scandisk da windows) della partizione UEFI (la ESP, EFI System Partition)
<sadmo> vabbè [Enrico] mo cerchiamo di fare funzionare prima ubuntu poi sto fatto qua magari se lo fa vediamo
<sadmo> altrimenti veramente vi metto in croce
<sadmo> oh riavvio in ubuntu e vedo di provare a fare il fatto che mi hai detto tu e magari se riesco do pure un'occhio al log del kernel
<sadmo> grazie mille a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !paste2
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste2'
<sadmo> ci vediamo tra un poco
<sadmo> eccomi
<sadmo> http://termbin.com/cto1
<sadmo> questo è quello che mi restituisce dmesg
<sadmo> ma non vedo l'errore PCI
<sadmo> comunque ora provo ad installare e a blacklistare noveau come detto da [Enrico]
<sadmo> ora sono in live
<sadmo> uagliù niente
<sadmo> non va
<[Enrico]> sadmo: devi trovare il modo di fare login via terminale
<sadmo> e come si fa?
<sadmo> io l'unica cosa che posso utilizzare è il menù di boot grub
<[Enrico]> sadmo: dopo che hai fatto il boot puoi usare i tasti ctrl + atl + F2? ti dovrebbe mostrare un terminale
<[Enrico]> oppure via SSH da un altro computer
<sadmo> un altro computer purtroppo ce l'avevo ma non ce l'ho più quindi non posso usarlo
<[Enrico]> terza opzione, nel caso non funzioni la prima, prova ad aggiungere systemd.unit=multi-user.target ai parametri di boot. Questo dovrebbe disabilitare la modalità grafica.
<[Enrico]> sfortunatamente se non hai un secondo computer non ti posso aiutare mentre sei nel terminale
<[Enrico]> magari hai un telefono?
<sadmo> dopo che ho fatto il boot coi driver nvidia installati esce sempre solo lo sfondo del desktop
<sadmo> anche se piazzo il nomodeset
<sadmo> si ho il cellulare android
<sadmo> trovo un client irc per android e mi loggo qua col cellulare?
<[Enrico]> sadmo: ho capito che ti fa vedere lo sfondo, ma se premi ctrl + alt + F2 ti mostra un terminale?
<sadmo> eh non lo so
<[Enrico]> si puoi loggare col telefono
<[Enrico]> eh provaa
<sadmo> mo loggo dal cellulare e ti dico
<sadmoandroid> Ecco qua
<sadmoandroid> Vediamo un po
<sadmoandroid> Com'era la combinazione di tasti?
<sadmoandroid> Niente non mi apre il terminale ne con la stringa ne con la combinazione di tasti
<sadmoandroid> Eccolo
<sadmoandroid> Sono entrato da terminale
<mardel88> ciao a tutti. Scusate, non so aprire un file eseguibile (quello con il rombo viola)
<mardel88> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si fa?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-19
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<mariaangela> buon pomeriggio
<Mr_Pan> mariaangela, ciao
<desioproject> ciao a tutti ,,,,,,sto avvicinandomi a Linux dal mondo windows capireste se non ci capisco quasi nulla ..evito di raccontare le disavventure e vengo al sodo distro personalizzata creata con sistyemback istallato su ubuntu mid non ce verso che funzioni qualcuno puo autarmi a capici qualcosa??
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | desioproject
<ubot-it> desioproject: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a ubuntu , alle sue derivate ufficiali e  al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<FabioNET> desioproject, sistyemback fa parte dei repo di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> FabioNET, una distro personalizzata NON è ufficiale
<FabioNET> aa personalizzata xD non avevo letto
<desioproject> ciao grazie per avermi risposto ma sai .....che non lo so.......come ho detto sono nuovo di zecca..ho cominciato e sto diventando matto tra versioni comandi distro etc..
<desioproject> aspetta..... la personalizzata vorrei farla io .....
<Carlin0> desioproject, quindi il problema quale sarebbe ?
<desioproject> per poterla istallare ad un amico
<FabioNET> desioproject, vieni in pvt
<Carlin0> FabioNET, supporto in pubblico pls
<Carlin0> !installazione | desioproject
<ubot-it> desioproject: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<desioproject> creato l'iso - trasferito su usb - ma non parte.....???
<Carlin0> creata l'iso come ?
<desioproject> da ubuntu mid tramite l'applicazione sistemback istallata
<Carlin0> desioproject, se crei la iso non sarà quella ufficiale , quella ufficiale si scarica
<Carlin0> quindi non ti possiamo supportare essendo che non sapiamo quale pasticcio avete combinato
<desioproject> sistemback crea una versione che chiama live del tuo sistema per poterla passare ad altri
<Carlin0> desioproject, ma non è quella ufficiale
<desioproject> ok
<desioproject> grazie
<desioproject> faccio altre prove ....
<Luthor731> salve, chi può aiutarmi ?
<FabioNET> Luthor731, welà
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-20
<Mutter> Ciao a tutti
<Mutter> Ragazzi non riesco ad importare l’OpenPGP keys su Launchpad ed ho seguito la guida alla lettera, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mutter> Per firmare il codice di condotta
<gabry> buonasera, da quando sono passato alla 18.04 non riesco ad utilizzare simple scan ossia non riesce a trovare lo scanner.....però riesco a stampare
<Gabry> buonasera, ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04 lte
<Mr_Pan> gabry> un po'piu'generico sarebbe meglio
<bartx> re
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-21
<Sotomayor> Buongiorno, mi potete indirizzare ad un utente/servizio che mi sappia spiegare come effettuare correttamente il routing degli utenti su linux? Grazie :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Sotomayor
<ubot-it> Sotomayor: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chat | Sotomayor
<ubot-it> Sotomayor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sotomayor> Ok, ^^ è su Ubuntu 16.04 ma probabilmente è un po' troppo generico, grazie :)
<Lucas76> buongiorno a tutti
<Lucas76> ragazzi, sapete come mai non riesco ad accedere alla chat libera tramite webchat? ho provato anche con lo smart phone
<fabio_cc> Lucas76, kiwiirc oppure webchat freenode?
<Lucas76> ciao fabio_cc entro dalla vostra home page
<Lucas76> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<Lucas76> ho controllato, entro da kiwi irc
<Lucas76> ieri mattina mi sono collegato senza problemi, ho salutato il canale e sono andato via, da ieri sera non riesco ad entrare nella chat libera
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76> in effetti non funziona ... sará un problema temporaneo del client web
<Mr_Pan> in supporto ok ma in chat non entra
<Lucas76> grazie Mr_Pan
<Carlin0> Lucas76, ma dal momento che sei qui basta che scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat e entri anche di la
<Lucas76> Carlin0, non mi fa entrare
<Lucas76> ho provato anche adesso con il comando
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Lucas76> dice collegamento al canale in corso
<Lucas76> anche Mr_Pan ha controllato
<Carlin0> Lucas76, installa un client irc
<Lucas76> si, lo so
<Carlin0> riprova ora
<Lucas76> con il client o via webchat?
<Carlin0> come ti pare
<Mr_Pan> Lucas76> vai che ora funziona
<Lucas76> si, ho visto
<Lucas76> grazie ragazzi
<enzotib> ola
<Lucas76> hola enzotib :)
<salve> salve volevo sapere in che modo devo installare le addictions?
<salve> ????
<Lucas76> le guest additions di vb?
<salve> si
<fabio_cc> salve, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<salve> grazie
<salve> volevo sapere anche se esite la documentazione di ogni tool di linux
<David77> man
<salve> ...?
<David77> man nomepacchetto da terminale
<salve> a ok grazie siete stati d'aiuto
<David77> !man
<ubot-it> Manuali in italiano di Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/yakkety/it/
<David77> non è aggiornato il bot ma vale per tutti. il man vale anche per i comandi. esempio man ls
<fabio_cc> !man
<ubot-it> Manuali in italiano di Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/it/
<bartx> re
<fabio_cc> bartx, ?
<bartx> ciao fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> [17:33:36] <bartx> re → cosa vuol dire?
<bartx> re
<bartx> rejoined
<bartx> è un saluto
<fabio_cc> bartx, ok :)
<pippo> 17.04 è EOL, ma da 3 giorni lo è anche 17.10 .... come passo da 17.04 a 18.04LTS se non posso più saltare prima dentro 17.10 ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-22
<enzotib> pippo: fai un backup dei dati e installi 18.04 da zero
<dende93> Ciao, scrivo qui perché ho estrema urgenza di risolvere. Ieri sera ho fatto un aggiornamento tramite ubuntu software (credo sia quello che ha scatenato il problema) spengo il pc e riaccendo stamane, alche vedo che non si connette al Wi-Fi. Aprendo il menù di rete non vedo connessioni neanche ethernet. Che fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> dende93, che ubuntu usi ?
<Sagmacilar> Carlin0 lurido pezzente straccione moribondo di figa,che cazzo ci fai ancora qui come un fallito isolato dal resto del mondo li mortacci tua,esci di casa,fatti una vita,una fregna,una qualsiasi cosa che ti renda umano invece che nerd ahahahahahahah povero fallito di merda ahuahuahauhu morirai solo come l'ultimo dei cani bastardi
<Sagmacilar> Carlin0 lurido pezzente straccione moribondo di figa,che cazzo ci fai ancora qui come un fallito isolato dal resto del mondo li mortacci tua,esci di casa,fatti una vita,una fregna,una qualsiasi cosa che ti renda umano invece che nerd ahahahahahahah povero fallito di merda ahuahuahauhu morirai solo come l'ultimo dei cani bastardi
<Carlin02Me6Fesso> Carlin0 FEEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSAKKIOOOTTOOOOOOOOOOOO ahuahuahauhau FAAALLIIIITOOOOOOOOO......DEEEPREEESSOOOOOOO...SENZA UNA VIIIITAAAAAAAAAAA ahuahauhauahau RITAARDAAATOOOOOOOOOOO.....AAANIMAAALEEEEEEEE...DISADATTAAAATOOOOOOOOOOOO ahahahahahhahaah
<Carlin02Me6Fesso> Carlin0 FEEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSAKKIOOOTTOOOOOOOOOOOO ahuahuahauhau FAAALLIIIITOOOOOOOOO......DEEEPREEESSOOOOOOO...SENZA UNA VIIIITAAAAAAAAAAA ahuahauhauahau RITAARDAAATOOOOOOOOOOO.....AAANIMAAALEEEEEEEE...DISADATTAAAATOOOOOOOOOOOO ahahahahahhahaah
<Carlin02Me6Fesso> Carlin0 FEEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSAKKIOOOTTOOOOOOOOOOOO ahuahuahauhau FAAALLIIIITOOOOOOOOO......DEEEPREEESSOOOOOOO...SENZA UNA VIIIITAAAAAAAAAAA ahuahauhauahau RITAARDAAATOOOOOOOOOOO.....AAANIMAAALEEEEEEEE...DISADATTAAAATOOOOOOOOOOOO ahahahahahhahaah
<Carlin02Me6Fesso> Carlin0 FEEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOOO! FEEEESSAKKIOOOTTOOOOOOOOOOOO ahuahuahauhau FAAALLIIIITOOOOOOOOO......DEEEPREEESSOOOOOOO...SENZA UNA VIIIITAAAAAAAAAAA ahuahauhauahau RITAARDAAATOOOOOOOOOOO.....AAANIMAAALEEEEEEEE...DISADATTAAAATOOOOOOOOOOOO ahahahahahhahaah
<scott78> buonpomriggio a tutti, ho un problema con kubuntu 18.04 quando collego lo smartphone al pc non riesco a aprire i file, mi potete aiutare
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-15
<vikvik> ciao..ok caricato Ubuntu su notebook acer.... tutto bene, ma poi al riavvio non trovo più Ubuntu nemmeno con F12.... vedo la partizione
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-16
<roooot> ciao, non riesco ad avviare la sim rete (vodafone) su un dell latitude e5270 (ha il suo vassoio della scheda). 18.04lts
<roooot> ciao, non riesco ad avviare la sim dati (vodafone) su un dell latitude e5270 (ha il suo vassoio della scheda). 18.04lts
<roooot> aiutooo!!!
<roooot> ..
<Mr_Pan> roooot, da Network Manager devi configurare una nuova connessione dati, slezionare il profilo relativo alla tua sim (o uno simile) e vedere se funziona
<Mr_Pan> tutto questo ammesso che il lettor esim venga riconosciuto dal sistema
<Mr_Pan> qui peró siamo OT passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat | roooot
<ubot-it> roooot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roooot> grazie
<roooot> ciao, non riesco ad avviare la sim dati (vodafone) su un dell latitude e5270 (ha il suo vassoio della scheda). 18.04lt ... Ho installato network manager da ubuntu s. centar e dando avvio non me lo apre. Fa un flash di terminale e poi non succede piu nulla.
<roooot> errore, pensavo di essere su chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-17
<eolo> CIao a tutti,  ..forse ce l'ho fatta, mi sono connesso con IRC (HexChat) e ho registrato il nick.  Verifica: qualcuno potrebbe confermarmi che "mi vede" e che effettivamente sono in chat ?
<valyvans> Ciao a tutti
<valyvans> avrei bisogno di aiuto con i driver wifi
<valyvans> ho installato da git un driver RTL8192EU ma la connessione continua ad essere lenta e a non funzionare
<Mr_Pan> valyvans,
<Mr_Pan> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<valyvans> provato già tutto
<valyvans> ho anche rifatto una installazione nuova di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> valyvans, nn server reinstallare ubuntu ... e´una wquestione di driver ... le realtek sono mal supportate purtroppo
<valyvans> come posso risolvere?
<valyvans> ma soprattutto come disinstallo il pacchetto vecchio?!
<valyvans> o verifico se ci sono pacchetti inutilizzati/inutili
<Carlin0> eolo, sei connesso e col nick registrato :)
<eolo> @valyvans: io sono riuscito grazie a questo articolo. https://edimax.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/14000041287-how-to-install-ew-7811-ac600-ew-7822uac-in-linux-with-kernel-higher-than-v4-1   Il mio modello corrispondeva perfettamente...ma forse puo aiutare anche te
<eolo> Grazie Carlin= per la conferma!!!!  Finalmente!!!!  Grazie a tutti!!
<valyvans> quella è un au
<valyvans> non eu
<valyvans> mi sa che cambio chiavetta
<valyvans> piuttosto che ritornare su winzozz
<valyvans> una marca consigliata?
<Carlin0> valyvans, è difficile dire una marca perchè quello che conta è il chip che sta dentro
<Carlin0> se fosse per una scheda wifi interna vai su intel è sei sicuro ma una chiavetta è difficile
<valyvans> ciao a tutti qualcuno online?
<valyvans> avrei bisogno di risolvere degli errori con plymouth
<valyvans> ho provato ad installare un tema ma adesso mi ridà un errore quando riavvio
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-18
<valyvans> Ciao a tutti qualcuno online?!
<valyvans> siete mai riusciti a cambiare il tema di plymouth ad ubuntu?
<groudon_> ancora no
<davide> salve
<[Enrico]> ciao davide
<davide> saper la versione di ubuntu con terminale
<Mr_Pan> lsb_release -a
<davide> grazie
<it-32> ragazzi ho sempre problemi audio sul mio toshiba l755
<it-32> anche con l'ultimo kernel di ubuntu
<it-32> la scheda audio e' HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<it-32> potete aiutarmi per favore?
<est23> buonasera gente :)   qualcuno ha per caso notato un problema con mariadb dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu 10.04.2 lts ? pare ci sia una grana sul pacchetto e va in fail
<est23> mariadb-server-10.1
<est23> http://oi67.tinypic.com/2usg8aq.jpg
<est23> qualche dev nel canale, o btw qualcuno che può passare la info? penso che il problema sia distribuito... :)
<Mr_Pan> est23> 10.04.02? ? ?
<est23> yessa
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto da anni
<est23> bionic backports up
<Carlin0> allora 18.04 non 10
<est23> e l'update a mariadb dovrebbe essere recente
<Carlin0> cmq mariadb non è nei backports
<Carlin0> !info mariadb-common bionic
<ubot-it> mariadb-common (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB common metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.29-6 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 71 kB
<Mr_Pan> est23> ma che versione stai installando ... da repo vedo la 10.1.29-6 e tu installi la .40-0 da backports (che non ti servono sono di test)
<Carlin0> non c'è proprio nei backports di bionic
<raff76> salve a tutti
<raff76> avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare la stampante multifunzione Samsung Xpress m2070fw
<finsternis> Mr_Pan: il tuo nas casalingo funziona ancora bene?
<raff76> il nas?
<raff76> scusa
<finsternis> raff76: e` stampante laser?
<raff76> si
<raff76> stampante laser samsung xpress
<finsternis> solo bianco e nero?
<raff76> si
<raff76> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/closure/samsung-xpress-sl-m2070-laser-multifunction-printer-series/16450377/model/16450379
<finsternis> che vantaggi ha rispetto a una non laser?
<raff76> rapidità nello stampare
<raff76> costo + basso per stampa
<raff76> si trovano i toner anche di sottomarche
<raff76> l'inchiostro non è liquido per cui non corri il rischio che si secchi
<raff76> è in polvere
<raff76> per anni ho usato una a getto di inchiostro e sistematicamente , dato lo scarso utilizzo, ho dovuto sostituire la cartuccia perchè non + ricaricabile
<finsternis> raff76: avevi bisogno di aiuto per cosa?
<finsternis> samsung stampanti e` di proprieta` hp?
<raff76> la vede come stampante ma non come scanner
<Mr_Pan> finsternis> si si
<finsternis> raff76: e cosa usi come software per lo scanner?
<finsternis> Mr_Pan: ha sistema di raffrescamento
<finsternis> e non fa rumore?
<raff76> ho messo ubuntu su pendrive
<Mr_Pan> finsternis> una sola ventola da 12 cm
<raff76> e uso quello predefinito dalla vs 19.04
<finsternis> raff76: quello cosa?
<raff76> simple scan
<finsternis> ah ma avevi gia` avuto questo problema
<finsternis> spesse altre volte
<finsternis> Carlin0:
<finsternis> allora hai installato unified linux driver?
<raff76> ho scaricato da qui
<raff76> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/closure/samsung-xpress-sl-m2070-laser-multifunction-printer-series/16450377/model/16450379
<raff76> e da promt usato la riga di comando sudo sh install.sh
<raff76> la stampante la vede e stampo ma nn scannerizzo
<raff76> ora provo a mettere questi che mi hai dato tu
<finsternis> via usb o ethernet/wi-fi?
<finsternis> raff76: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<finsternis> se non l;avevi ncora vista
<finsternis> che ti dice:  scanimage -L  ?
<est12> salve
<raff76> dove devo scrivere scanimage?
<finsternis> al prompt
<est12> https://i.ibb.co/w7G979r/screen.png <-- qualche idea?
<est12> purtroppo ne dpkg ne apt sono di supporto, penso sia proprio cannato il deb
<Mr_Pan> raff76> in una finestra Terminale
<raff76> no scanner were identified. if you wer especting
<raff76> ecc
<Mr_Pan> raff76> scusa la stampante é collegata wifi o con il cavo  ?
<raff76> con il cavo di rete al modem e tramite modem al pc
<raff76> e se la cerco in rete la vede ma non come scanner
<raff76> in alto a dx se clicco su "via cavo collegato "
<raff76> e poi su impostazioni rete via cavo
<raff76> ma se voglio usare le altre funzioni niente da fare
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1116233/how-to-setup-samsung-m2070fw-network-scanner >> leggi qui
<raff76> ora provo
<raff76> grazie
<raff76> ho risolto
<raff76> ora sto facendo una scansione di prova
<raff76> fantastico funziona ...grazie infinite
<raff76> buona notte a tutti e a presto
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-19
<remix_tj> Mr_Pan: sai che ho bestemmiato tutto ieri con lo scanner m2070fw e non mi funziona più?
<Mr_Pan> ecco...
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1116233/how-to-setup-samsung-m2070fw-network-scanner  >> utente raff76 ha risolto con questa guida che gli ho linkato ieri sera
<Mr_Pan> le samsung multifunzione sono "difficili" con linux io aveovstampante laser che non ha mai funzionato a dovere anche con i driver samsung ... cambiata per una brother multifunzione con supporto nativo ... un altro mondo
<remix_tj> eh si dovrei provarci di nuovo perchè non so perchè sul pc vecchio, stessa versione di ubuntu, stesso driver, andava
<remix_tj> e non ho mai avuto problemi
<David77> buongiorno a tutti! ma non basta installare il metapacchetto lxde su xenial per poter scegliere all'avvio la sessione lxde? ho installato, con le sue dipendenze, riavviato ma al login non trovo quel DE. Ubuntu (unity, predefinito) e gnome (che vorrei togliere) niente lxde :( https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione - grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione    leggi
<David77> Mr_Pan, è il link che ho messo io e che ho ovviamente letto ;-) - lxde se si desidera avere il solo ambiente LXDE (DE) - non voglio avere l'intero lubuntu (lubuntu-desktop) e lubuntu-core è come dipendenza di lxde - https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxde
<Mr_Pan> David77, si l ho visto dopo ...
<David77> :-)
<Mr_Pan> hai seguito la guida e non funziona?! strano io stesso l'ho utilizzata diverse volte
<Mr_Pan> ma forse ho installato ambiente lubuntu
<Carlin0> occhio che dalla 19.04 lubuntu-desktop è lxqt
<Carlin0> o forse già dalla 18.10
<David77> Mr_Pan grazie dell'interessamente. anche io, ma questa volta volevo solamente il DE ma non mi trovo la scelta al login :( è possibile che debba installare qualche altra cosa? su debian basta installare lxde-core. Carlin0 si ho visto (dalla 18.04 addirittura) ma su xenial c'è ancora lxde
<Carlin0> debian e ubuntu sono diverse , non è una novità
<David77> ha no scusa Carlin0 - LXDE: installazione e personalizzazione dell'ambiente desktop utilizzato da Lubuntu (fino alla versione 18.04) -> LXQt dalla 18.10
<David77> per dirla tutta c'è comunque anche il metapacchetto lxqt anche su xenial ma per ora volevo solo il DE lxde. perché non ho l'opzione al login su ubuntu? che debba installare anche https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxsession o altro per metterlo come opzione al login ?
<Carlin0> !info lxde-session xenial
<ubot-it> Package lxde-session does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> !info lxde-session
<ubot-it> Package lxde-session does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> !info lxde-common xenial
<David77> !info lxsession xenial
<ubot-it> lxde-common (source: lxde-common): LXDE session manager and configuration files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 793 kB, installed size 961 kB
<ubot-it> lxsession (source: lxsession): LXDE default session manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 386 kB
<Carlin0> vedi se hai questi 2 pacchetti , uno dei 2 è quello che ti serve
<David77> lxde-common è una dipendenza di lxde - https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxde
<David77> quindi è installato
<Carlin0> verifica con dpkg -l | grep lxde
<Carlin0> e pure lxsession
<David77> Carlin0 ... ma pensa te.... era una dipendenza obbligatoria e non l'ha installata (lxde-common che si porta dietro anche lxsession).... ora funziona. è un bug ovviamente. grazie Carlin0!
<David77> mancava anche il logout della sessione lxde (lxsession-logout) mi sa che sono tutti attenti a lxqt
<Donanto> Salve ho installato Ubuntu su un Acer Aspire 5310 e non riconosce il WiFi.
<Donanto> Ho tentato mille volte
<Donanto> Qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<enzotib> un minuto e tre secondi
<David77> praticamente flash!
<David77> notte
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-20
<davide> come butta
<davide_> non si aggiorna skype
<Mr_Pan> 1info skype
<Mr_Pan> !info skype
<ubot-it> Package skype does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> non è nei repo
<Ilfreddo> Buongiorno ce nessuno? Ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Ilfreddo> Ho un problema nell installare ubuntu 7.0 su un pc fisso.. Sono nel desktop ma non mi funzion ne la tastiera ne il mouse e sullo schermo appare scritto out of range
<Ilfreddo> Che vuol dire? Come devo fare?
<Carlin0> 7.0 non esiste
<Ilfreddo> 7. 01 o qualcosa di simile
<Ilfreddo> Cmq è 7
<Carlin0> bhe ammesso che sia 7.0qualcosa sarebbe fuori supporto da oltre 10 anni
<Carlin0> scarica una versione aggiornata ...
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Ilfreddo> E quindi potrebbe essere questo il problema del fatto che non funziona ne la tastiera e il mouse e mi da errore out of range?
<Carlin0> forse si forse no ma quella versione è cmq obsoleta e fuori supporto
<Carlin0> Ilfreddo, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<Ilfreddo> E un pc datato 2003 non so quanto abbia di ram e che cpu e
<Carlin0> informati , probabilmente non ha i requisiti minimi per ubuntu
<Ilfreddo> Se ci accende e mi va nel desktop forse se ci installo l ultima versione funziona probabilmente
<Ilfreddo> Ora provo a scaricarlo e a installarlo
<Carlin0> se è de 2003 dubito che ci giri l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma se ti informi su che hardware ha magari ti si consiglia una derivata più leggera
<David77> buondì a tutti! come faccio a rimuovere una swap non funzionante, su blkid nessuna TYPE="swap", su fdisk swap come /dev/sda6 (da 952M fase installazione) ma che su fstab è commentata e sostituita (non so perché) da '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0' che non parte? in rete ci sono alcune soluzioni ma tutti avevano 1 swap con blkid. grazie
<David77> a me va bene anche una swap non criptata visto che non ci sono più dati sensibili
<David77> nessuno ha un'idea? :(
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-21
<waltersch> all'improvviso non funzionano piu' le porte USB
<waltersch> come funziona l'aiuto online?
<waltersch> ciao, all'improvviso le porte per USB non funzionano. cosa devo fare?
<sardonico> waltersch: prova con dmesg -t | pastebinit
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-13
<ricname_> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/pGzcdhNhM5/
<ricname_> Salve a tutti, lascio il link dove spiego i problemi che ho riscontrato nell'installazione di ubuntu in un Dell inspiron 15 500. Grazie della disponibilità
<Mr_Pan> ricname_, non lo leggerá nessuno...
<Mr_Pan> devi scrivere in chan
<Mr_Pan> anche perché e'formattato tutto su una riga é illegibile a quel link
<[Enrico]> ricname_: c'è una configurazione del BIOS da cambiare di solito: devi disabilitare il raid mode per il disco nvme
<[Enrico]> di default i Dell sono configurati in modalità RAID on, devi scegliere AHCI
<[Enrico]> ricname_: ti consiglio anche di disablitare la legacy option rom, Ubuntu funziona perfettamente con UEFI.
<[Enrico]> ricname_: ultima cosa: la partizione per Ubuntu creala da Ubuntu, non da Windows. Le partizioni Windows non si possono usare per installare Linux
<ricname_> Mr_Pan: si, chiedo scusa sono nuovo del canale proverò a descrivere il problema qui
<ricname_> [Enrico]: grazie dei consigli, una volta descritto il problema con più precisione lì proverò
<ricname_> Salve a tutti.
<ricname_> Ho comprato recentemente un computer Dell Inspiron 15 5000
<ricname_> su cui è montato un ssd M.2 nel quale vorrei creare una partizione
<ricname_> per il dual boot di windows e ubuntu.
<ricname_> Ho avuto problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu tramite USB,
<ricname_> infatti, durante l'installazione il sistema non riconosceva la partizione
<ricname_> creata in windows per ubuntu.
<ROBbRT> ciao a tutti. ho bisogno di installare java 6 per far funzionare libreoffice database. Ho fatto una ricerca con synaptic ma non lo trovo in più ho installato openjdk11 quindi non so come procedere
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<sardonico> ROBbRT: che versione di LibreOffice? e Ubuntu?
<David77> ROBbRT: dal link wiki che ho messo 'Sun Java non è più disponibile su Ubuntu. Si raccomanda di migrare a  OpenJDK o Oracle Java. Vecchie versioni di Sun Java potrebbero avere problemi di sicurezza'
<ROBbRT> sardonico: LibreOffice 6.4.4.2 + ubuntu 20.04
<ROBbRT> grazie david77
<ROBbRT> purtroppo openjdk non piace a libreoffice basa (infatti non è compreso nel pacchetto ubuntu, è da scaricare a parte)
<ROBbRT> *libreoffice base
<David77> nel wiki trovi anche Oracle Java e IBM Java
<ROBbRT> nel caso, secondo te, devo disinstallare openjdk?
<David77> per libreoffice ti conviene andare nel canale apposito perché esula da questo canale
<ROBbRT> hai ragione
<David77> #libreoffice
<ROBbRT> grazie :) ciao
<enogsiburg> Ciao, non riesco ad avviare linux, si blocca con grub. Vorrei provare a recuperarlo installando bootRepair (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair), ma il comando sudo add-apt-repository genera errore> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found Potete aiutarmi  please ?
<David77> enogsiburg che errore da al grub?
<enogsiburg> David77> non so che errore da, so solo che il sistema non si avvia e quindi devo avviarlo a mano indicando a grub sia il disco, sia il kernel, sia il file initrc.
<David77> se non si avvia da solo ci sarà un messaggio che ti dice qualcosa? comunque che versione di ubuntu?
<enogsiburg> 20.04
<enogsiburg> un attimo, riavvio il pc e vedo che errore e, 5 min e torno
<enogsiburg> nessun messaggio di errore, grub2 entra direttamente nella shell grub>
<David77> hai provato a dare un'occhiata a https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/GrubShell ?
<enogsiburg> David77 ne avevo vista una simile che mi permetteva di avviare il sistema scegliendo disco, kernel e initram
<enogsiburg> riavvio, provo anche questa e vi indico l'esito
<David77> è stata verificata proprio per la 20.04
<enogsiburg> ok grazie, la provo subito
<gnuovo> David77 ho risolto, grazie 1000
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-14
<CiroM82> Salve a tutti! non riesco a scaricare la versione 32bit di Ubuntu20.04
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-15
<ric_vdl> Salve c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema che ho su focal fossa?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-17
<therock892> qualcuno può dirmi come si fà su ubuntu 20.04 a ripristinare il font di default del terminale gnome? In seguito all'installazione di scrcpy il font nel terminale gnome è cambiato e volevo ripristinare le impostazioni originali nel terminale gnome
<Mr_Pan> therock892, apri TErminale  >> Modifica >> Preferenze >> tab Aspetto    li potrai cambiare tipo e dimensione del fornt
<Mr_Pan> io ho Liberation Sans Mono   11 come grandezza
<therock892> grazie risolto
<rpalloni> Buongiorno, ho ubuntu 20.04 LTS istallato su un Dell xps 13'' 9370. Il mio problema è con la connessione sia wifi che con cavo di rete al modem SmartTim. All'avvio del computer o dopo sleep mode ci vuole molto tempo (10-15 min) per collegarsi alla rete. Nel frattempo vedo quanto segue nella gestione della rete:
<rpalloni> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xiuYnqECRt23MpNvrVaO?signature=d57e38b71ca5485c5006042d0ded1d0c8731091c70d6ee87d102874587b254dd&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1OTQ5ODQ3NDl9
<Simonemelchi> Salve a tutti. Creando la Live con il comando dd su chiavetta USB seguendo la guida del sito, l'intero contenuto precedente della chiavetta è stato cancellato (senza nessun alert prima di farlo). È possibile recuperarlo? Se non è possibile, penso sarebbe corretto specificarlo nella guida
<fabio_cc> giusto a titolo informativo nei confronti di coloro che leggessero la richiesta di Simonemelchi, presupponendo che la guida in questione sia https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb#Tramite_terminale , specifico che la pericolosità e gli effetti di quel comando sono segnalati con tanto di scritta in grassetto e icona con punto esclamativo. Grazie per l'attenzione
<emanuele93> salve, ho un problema con webcam, microfono e speaker del mio macbook 12 early 2016 in cui ho installato ubuntu 20.04
<emanuele93> non funziona niente di tutto quello che ho elencato
<emanuele93> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<luigi1983> buonasera
<luigi1983> per disinstalla re ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10 ho cancellato la partizione di ubuntu e ho esteso quella di windows 10
<luigi1983> quando ho spento e riacceso il pc però mi è spuntataoGNU GRUB vers. 2.02 minimal Bash like.....
<luigi1983> come faccio ad avviare windows 10?
<luigi1983> qualcuno mio può spiegare? grazie in anticipo
<gigirock> ho ubuntu 20.04 con kde-plasma cinnamon e gnome installati, ho dato sudo apt --purge plasma-desktop e tutto il kde se ne e' andato , previo un paio di reboot. Adesso vorrei anche eliminare gnome, ma dato che la distro e' per default gnome, non e' che ci sarà qualche problema nell'eliminare gnome ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-18
<Emanuele> Sapve
<Emanuele> salve
<Emanuele> ho un problema, mio padre ha avuto dei problemi e ha dimenticato tutte le password
<Emanuele> sto provando a risistemare il computer ma senza la password di autentica sono totalmente bloccato
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Emanuele> ho provato a seguire indicazioni per reimpostare la password dal menu grub, ma non riesco ad entrarci, ne premendo il tasto shift ne premendo esc
<Emanuele> Non posso installare john the ripper perchè non ho la password di autentica
<Emanuele> ogni azionendal tweminale, mi chiede la password w sono bloccato
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: la cosa più semplice è usare la modalità recovery https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: jonh puoi usarlo in live
<Emanuele> Il problema è che non riesco ad accedere al menu grub
<Emanuele> come?
<Carlin0> premi ripetutamente all'avvio shift
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: premendo shift il menu deve apparire per forza
<Emanuele> non mi spunta, non riesco a capire perche
<Carlin0> ritenta
<Emanuele> 👍
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: comincia a premere shift sin dal momento del reboot
<Emanuele> ho provato sia tenendo premuto che premendo tante volte
<Emanuele> il problema è che mi chiede una password iniziale che so, e questo sembra bloccare la procedura
<fabio_cc> Emanuele: quale password?
<Emanuele> inizialmente sono andato nel bios
<Emanuele> non c’erano installate password e user password
<Emanuele> ne ho inserita una pensando di risolverw ma forse ho peggiorato
<Carlin0> Emanuele, ma che pass ha perso tuo padre ?
<Emanuele> password autentica
<Carlin0> pass di cosa ?
<Emanuele> Per installare i pacchetti ad
<Emanuele> ad
<Emanuele> esempio
<Carlin0> eh allora segui la guida , il bios non centra nulla
<Emanuele> ci riprovo grazie
<Guest79847> Ciao , ho installato Ubuntu 20.4 su un portatile hp , va tutto bene tranne che non si riesce ad attivare la wifi dal computer.
<Carlin0> Guest79847, che scheda hai ?
<Guest79847> scusa non so come vederla
<Carlin0> sei connesso da quel pc via cavo ?
<Guest79847> adesso sono collegato con l'iphone via cavo
<Carlin0> ma da ubuntu intendo
<Guest79847> si mi collego da ubuntu via cavo
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e copia/Incolla il comando che ora scrivo
<Guest79847> prima con windows la wifi funzionava bene
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi incollami qui il link che esce
<Guest79847> scusa lo incollo e poi dove lo copio ? non sono molto esperto
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e copia/Incolla il comando che ora scrivo
<Carlin0> lo copia da qui al terminale
<Guest79847> non capisco che cosa intendi per terminale , sorry
<Carlin0> cerca tra i programmi : terminale
<Guest79847> https://termbin.com/axus
<Carlin0> incolla nel terminale ...
<Carlin0> sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e quando finisce di installare riavvia
<Guest79847> IMPOSSIBILE INSTALLARE IL PACCHETTO bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest79847> IMPOSSIBILE TROVARE NO INSTALLARE
<Carlin0> siamo sicuri che è collegato il pc ?
<Carlin0> e si se no non mi mandavi quel link
<Carlin0> ok prova così ...
<Carlin0> prima dai
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Guest79847> SI SI è collegato ad internet via cavo con l' iphone
<Carlin0> e dopo di nuovo
<Carlin0> sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest79847> ho fatto tutto e dopo un po ho visto che si è acceso il led della wifi . Provo a vedere se va
<Carlin0> riavvia
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-19
<Luky02> buongiorno,
<Luky02> Buongiorno, ho installa
<Mr_Pan> Luky02> buongiorno ..
<Trublu> Buona seraù
<Trublu> Buona sera
